# New OG 5.20's "PRE" pre-order topic



## 64 PIMPALA

Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's. We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with. These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength.. They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.

We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run. 

The price per tire will be $120-$125. We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined. 

*We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.*


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 06:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


This is truly GREAT news!!!


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


well, AMEN TO THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

:biggrin: id get 3 sets for my self...income tax season is here...cash..paypal....ready :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

i full set of 14's and 2 spares, money is in hand.... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

probably a set of 5 .. assuming quality is good and they are not out of round like some places make bias plys... 

i could use em on my new secret NOS rims... shhhhh...


----------



## TX IMPERIALS

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 06:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin: :0  :cheesy: :thumbsup: uffin:  :biggrin: :0  :cheesy:


----------



## ben d

4 tires please


----------



## soldierboy

id order a set of five to go with the set of zeniths i won


----------



## Just_Looking

I would get about (6) sets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magentalicious

A set of 5 to start off with


----------



## REGALHILOW

TTT yes 4 13s for me! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DanielDucati

pics first,befor we get ahead of ourselves.................make your first run then we can talk pre-orders..... :thumbsup:


----------



## hanks16

a set of 4 at least need to check with our chapter for exact number. thank you for all your hard work. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 12 2010, 07:24 PM~16271089
> *:biggrin: id get 3 sets for my self...income tax season is here...cash..paypal....ready :biggrin:
> *


X2!!

Gotta check with the club too.....................


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

:biggrin: :biggrin: I WOULD NEED A SET OF (4) PLUS (2) EXTRA TIRES FOR BACK-UPS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## infamous62

i would take 1 set of 13's for sure! and a second set if it all works out good


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16273359
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I WOULD NEED A SET OF (4) PLUS (2) EXTRA TIRES FOR BACK-UPS!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


then you can give them to me :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2010, 09:58 PM~16273359
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: I WOULD NEED A SET OF (4) PLUS (2) EXTRA TIRES FOR BACK-UPS!!!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



OOPS...FORGOT TO ADD...ALL IN 13 INCH :biggrin:


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2010, 10:08 PM~16273510
> *then you can give them to me :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: PINCHE TERMITE!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MANDOS69C/10_@Jan 12 2010, 10:11 PM~16273555
> *OOPS...FORGOT TO ADD...ALL IN 13 INCH  :biggrin:
> *


yes!!!

All 13's!!!


----------



## MANDOS69C/10

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 12 2010, 10:13 PM~16273585
> *yes!!!
> 
> All 13's!!!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## betoooo!

set of 14s for me


----------



## azmobn06

Man, I hope the og 5.20's get re-popped, I'm tired of my Cokers.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

1 set of 14'z to see how durable they are ...... uknow....... test run them batches


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

fuck yes!


----------



## All Out Customs

I'm down for a set or two.


----------



## plank

I'd take a set of 13's- If you really want a number you should do a poll on this


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


IM WILLIN TO TAKE 4 SETS SIZE 13' :biggrin: PM ME


----------



## 1229

without a doubt


----------



## ss62vert

I would be willing to buy (8) of the 13's and if they are all you say they are then I would buy more


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jan 12 2010, 11:54 PM~16274719
> *I'd take a set of 13's- If you really want a number you should do a poll on this
> *



how would we do a poll? we simply figured guys could just tell us how many...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 12 2010, 09:18 PM~16272727
> *pics first,befor we get ahead of ourselves.................make your first run then we can talk pre-orders..... :thumbsup:
> *


no need for pictures....like we said, these tires will be exactly like the original. if need be, we have an r&d team ready to reverse engineer an original tire. if we cant make them exactly like the originals, we are not going to make them. whatever the durability/wear/lifespan of the originals were, these will meet or exceed them. 

we need the pre orders to pay for the first run. we are close to a six figure dollar amount if we do 1000+ tires, plus drawings, plus molds.


----------



## Spanky

10 tires...13's


----------



## AZs finest13

i cried tearz of joy when i saw this :tears: i want 2 setz :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

one set for me.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'm sure MANY people would buy them.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 13 2010, 09:21 AM~16276721
> *I'm sure MANY people would buy them.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## loco 66

I NEED A SET FOR SURE AT LEAST 1 TO START !!!! 13''INCH


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 01:19 AM~16275184
> *no need for pictures....like we said, these tires will be exactly like the original. if need be, we have an r&d team ready to reverse engineer an original tire. if we cant make them exactly like the originals, we are not going to make them. whatever the durability/wear/lifespan of the originals were, these will meet or exceed them.
> 
> we need the pre orders to pay for the first run. we are close to a six figure dollar amount if we do 1000+ tires, plus drawings, plus molds.
> *


personally i wouldnt pre order shit especially at that price. this could be the biggest scam of LIL history but when the tires are actually produced thats when i would buy a set


----------



## OLDTIME47

I WOULD ORDER 3 SETS, TOTAL 12 TIRES TO START WITH. PAYPAL OR CASH. I'M IN. READY TO GO. :wow:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 13 2010, 10:39 AM~16277478
> *personally i wouldnt pre order shit especially at that price. this could be the biggest scam of LIL history but when the tires are actually produced thats when i would buy a set
> *


 we understand your concerns. we may not have to take money up front, as the manufacturer will give us net 30, and 1.5% per month after that.

so as an example, if we had a total of 500 tires that guys committed to, we could make them, then hopefully sell them within the 30 days. if anyone is at risk, its us, not you guys. if we are told that guys want 500 tires, then half back out, we have to hustle to move the balance.

as for the price, there is a possibility that the price can go down if we start moving a large volume of tires. much like costco. all of the profits will be reinvested, so that we can have inventory that is paid for. plus, we were told, we really need two molds per size. if demand warrants it, we will need at least two molds per size to keep up production. also, tire molds can be damaged, and we should have an extra mold as insurance. molds are not cheap, either. so yes, it sucks that the price is so high, but we have a lot of overhead to consider. shipping, insurance, (we will more than likely need a CGL policy to cover our asses) r&d, drawings, molds (which may exceed 30k). 
and if we did need to have some tires paid for in advance, we are going to set up an escrow account that would prohibit ANYONE from withdrawing ANY money (ourselves included) with the only disbursement of funds to go to the manufacturer. 

i am planning a meeting with our banker later this week; i will see about even offering those who pay in advance a pin # to view the account, and personally see that their money is safe. again, we will exhaust all other options beore we go that route.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 11:08 AM~16277742
> *we understand your concerns. we may not have to take money up front, as the manufacturer will give us net 30, and 1.5% per month after that.
> 
> so as an example, if we had a total of 500 tires that guys committed to, we could make them, then hopefully sell them within the 30 days. if anyone is at risk, its us, not you guys. if we are told that guys want 500 tires, then half back out, we have to hustle to move the balance.
> 
> as for the price, there is a possibility that the price can go down if we start moving a large volume of tires. much like costco. all of the profits will be reinvested, so that we can have inventory that is paid for. plus, we were told, we really need two molds per size. if demand warrants it, we will need at least two molds per size to keep up production. also, tire molds can be damaged, and we should have an extra mold as insurance. molds are not cheap, either. so yes, it sucks that the price is so high, but we have a lot of overhead to consider. shipping, insurance, (we will more than likely need a CGL policy to cover our asses) r&d, drawings, molds (which may exceed 30k).
> and if we did need to have some tires paid for in advance, we are going to set up an escrow account that would prohibit ANYONE from withdrawing ANY money (ourselves included) with the only disbursement of funds to go to the manufacturer.
> 
> i am planning a meeting with our banker later this week; i will see about even offering those who pay in advance a pin # to view the account, and personally see that their money is safe. again, we will exhaust all other options beore we go that route.
> *


the price is a little high but i sure in the fuck would pay it lol better than paying for some og ones i just wouldnt pay up front before they are made and im sure you guys aint scamming anyone i am just a cautios buyer and im sure other people have concerns too but it sounds like you guys have all the bases covered


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 01:08 PM~16277742
> *we understand your concerns. we may not have to take money up front, as the manufacturer will give us net 30, and 1.5% per month after that.
> 
> so as an example, if we had a total of 500 tires that guys committed to, we could make them, then hopefully sell them within the 30 days. if anyone is at risk, its us, not you guys. if we are told that guys want 500 tires, then half back out, we have to hustle to move the balance.
> 
> as for the price, there is a possibility that the price can go down if we start moving a large volume of tires. much like costco. all of the profits will be reinvested, so that we can have inventory that is paid for. plus, we were told, we really need two molds per size. if demand warrants it, we will need at least two molds per size to keep up production. also, tire molds can be damaged, and we should have an extra mold as insurance. molds are not cheap, either. so yes, it sucks that the price is so high, but we have a lot of overhead to consider. shipping, insurance, (we will more than likely need a CGL policy to cover our asses) r&d, drawings, molds (which may exceed 30k).
> and if we did need to have some tires paid for in advance, we are going to set up an escrow account that would prohibit ANYONE from withdrawing ANY money (ourselves included) with the only disbursement of funds to go to the manufacturer.
> 
> i am planning a meeting with our banker later this week; i will see about even offering those who pay in advance a pin # to view the account, and personally see that their money is safe. again, we will exhaust all other options beore we go that route.
> *


X2

Just to add we wanted the price per tire to be closer to $100, but the price per tire to us turned out to be a little more than double what we were hoping for.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Please add what size either 5.20x13 or 5.20x14 with how many you would order. That way we have a better idea on the ratio of one size over the other.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 13 2010, 11:15 AM~16277794
> *the price is a little high but i sure in the fuck would pay it lol better than paying for some og ones i just wouldnt pay up front before they are made and im sure you guys aint scamming anyone i am just a cautios buyer and im sure other people have concerns too but it sounds like you guys have all the bases covered
> *



thanks! we are deep into this project, and have spent countless hours on it. one of the main reasons its taking so long is because we are trying to cover all unforseeable problems/issues, so that if or when they arise, we will have a solution already in place.

ideally, we want to make 750 tires in the first run. these will be 13". we are still hoping for the use of the original molds, but are not banking on it. if we can use them, then the 14's will be made at the same time.

we are trying to see what the ratio of 13 to 14's will be.


----------



## wsrider

1-set 14's


----------



## Just_Looking

Six Set of 520x14. Good work guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## unique27

take 2 sets of 13's


----------



## menacekustoms

I would order a set of 14's plus one for a spare.


----------



## hangingloose_4u

*6 tires- 5.20x 13* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 13 2010, 11:55 AM~16278164
> *Please add what size either 5.20x13 or 5.20x14 with how many you would order.  That way we have a better idea on the ratio of one size over the other.
> *


5.20X13 3sets


----------



## robs68

5.20-14s skinny w.w....about a set with a spare :wow:


----------



## mozzywozzy

PUT ME DOWN FOR A SET OF 13'S SKINNY WHT WALL


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 01:11 AM~16275152
> *how would we do a poll? we simply figured guys could just tell us how many...
> *


when are they hitting retail???


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 13 2010, 04:21 PM~16280484
> *when are they hitting retail???
> *


x5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

I know I would pick 1 set and a spare of 14's.I think if I talk to some friends I will get more on the go aswell :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy

No, this is not talk. We are serious about getting these tires out. If we could disclose the missing details, you would better understand where we are at. We are literally waiting day by day for the call from our attorney telling us which way we can go. When we get what we need, we will post it up and everything will make sense to you guys. 

As for product, we don't want to throw timelines out quite yet, but we are hoping to have inventory by June. There is a possibility that it could be much sooner, but many things must happen, and right now there are too many variables and unknowns. 

If all the information was on the table, you would see how far we have come, but the hardest part is this last hurdle. We will be devestated to have gotten this far, only to be shot down by simple legalities. So much rests on the missing piece of the puzzle. In retrospect, it would have been advantageous of us to have better defined the legal parameters prior to the commencement of this herculean task. But we didn't know how complex the story of the 5.20 was until we started the journey. There was almost as much misinformation as there was credible information. It was fortuitous that I hooked up with 64pimpala, as I don't think I could have done it without his invaluable research into these tires.

If and when these tires are out, and we are kicking it in the warehouse taking orders and shipping tires, we will sit down and tell the story on lil. There are more plot twists than a daytime soap opera. 

Tomorrow is another day. Lets hope we get the information we need...


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep up the hard work homie... money waitin to be made for you!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 13 2010, 05:32 PM~16281280
> *keep up the hard work homie... money waitin to be made for you!
> *


X2, 

i could just imagine the research and paper trail needed to get this project up.

Good luck and hope that this does happen.

This could be history in the making......lowriding history that is.


----------



## racerboy

Maybe we will be inducted into the low rider hall of fame! Shit, just get us on living the low life!


----------



## racerboy

Maybe we will be inducted into the low rider hall of fame! Shit, just get us on living the low life!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 06:28 PM~16281986
> *Maybe we will be inducted into the low rider hall of fame! Shit, just get us on living the low life!
> *


there would definitely be a story on it......


----------



## dj short dog

1 set please.


----------



## robs68

TTT....TRUS AND 520S :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

[/quote]
nice combo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 12 2010, 08:36 PM~16271257
> *i full set of 14's and 2 spares, money is in hand.... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :rimshot:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 13 2010, 08:16 PM~16283402
> *TTT....TRUS AND 520S :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 05:21 PM~16281144
> *No, this is not talk. We are serious about getting these tires out. If we could disclose the missing details, you would better understand where we are at. We are literally waiting day by day for the call from our attorney telling us which way we can go. When we get what we need, we will post it up and everything will make sense to you guys.
> 
> As for product, we don't want to throw timelines out quite yet, but we are hoping to have inventory by June. There is a possibility that it could be much sooner, but many things must happen, and right now there are too many variables and unknowns.
> 
> If all the information was on the table, you would see how far we have come, but the hardest part is this last hurdle. We will be devestated to have gotten this far, only to be shot down by simple legalities.  So much rests on the missing piece of the puzzle.  In retrospect, it would have been advantageous of us to have better defined the legal parameters prior to the commencement of this herculean task. But we didn't know how complex the story of the 5.20 was until we started the journey. There was almost as much misinformation as there was credible information. It was fortuitous that I hooked up with 64pimpala, as I don't think I could have done it without his invaluable research into these tires.
> 
> If and when these tires are out, and we are kicking it in the warehouse taking orders and shipping tires, we will sit down and tell the story on lil. There are more plot twists than a daytime soap opera.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day. Lets hope we get the information we need...
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## DanielDucati

:thumbsup: put me down for 2 sets of the 13" 5.20's .........paypal ready!


> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 05:21 PM~16281144
> *No, this is not talk. We are serious about getting these tires out. If we could disclose the missing details, you would better understand where we are at. We are literally waiting day by day for the call from our attorney telling us which way we can go. When we get what we need, we will post it up and everything will make sense to you guys.
> 
> As for product, we don't want to throw timelines out quite yet, but we are hoping to have inventory by June. There is a possibility that it could be much sooner, but many things must happen, and right now there are too many variables and unknowns.
> 
> If all the information was on the table, you would see how far we have come, but the hardest part is this last hurdle. We will be devestated to have gotten this far, only to be shot down by simple legalities.  So much rests on the missing piece of the puzzle.  In retrospect, it would have been advantageous of us to have better defined the legal parameters prior to the commencement of this herculean task. But we didn't know how complex the story of the 5.20 was until we started the journey. There was almost as much misinformation as there was credible information. It was fortuitous that I hooked up with 64pimpala, as I don't think I could have done it without his invaluable research into these tires.
> 
> If and when these tires are out, and we are kicking it in the warehouse taking orders and shipping tires, we will sit down and tell the story on lil. There are more plot twists than a daytime soap opera.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day. Lets hope we get the information we need...
> *


----------



## baggedout81

:h5:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 08:27 PM~16281966
> *Maybe we will be inducted into the low rider hall of fame! Shit, just get us on living the low life!
> *



That would be pretty kool to see the whole run down and story on living the low life  Start to current on the 520's :biggrin: I give you guys much luv for whut you have done for the Lowriding Community  This right here is what lowriding is all about !!!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

Ill be wanting 5 tires of the 14s depending on the end result. I cant wait for the first pics hno:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Jan 14 2010, 11:41 AM~16289120
> *Ill be wanting 5 tires of the 14s depending on the end result. I cant wait for the first pics  hno:
> *


Thats word...hit the switch & put me down!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 07:27 PM~16281966
> *Maybe we will be inducted into the low rider hall of fame! Shit, just get us on living the low life!
> *


trust me i cant think of anyone more deserved at the time more tha you guys. i can imagine all the red tape and details you must have to deal and dealt with...the hard work will not go unoticed.

hats off.


----------



## slo

4 tires 5.20x14

for sure.


----------



## Flowrider

I'd definately ship 6x 13" to here when I get my car done  and i'm sure u could sell a few dozen every season all over Europe as well


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

yeap im down too


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 12 2010, 10:03 PM~16273424
> *i would take 1 set of 13's for sure! and a second set if it all works out good
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Impslap

Count me in for a set of 13's. I'd also take a set of 14's since I have a set of 14x7 72-spoke D's they can go on.


----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

1 Full Set 13's


----------



## Rod Stewart

set of 14's for me.


----------



## parts7790

5 Tires 14" :cheesy:


----------



## REGAL81

Like 4 sets if they are what u say maybe more


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by REGAL81_@Jan 15 2010, 01:02 PM~16300473
> *Like 4 sets if they are what u say maybe more
> *


We have worked very hard with reasearch and our manufacturer to make sure that these tires will be as durable and safe as they can be within the design limitations of a 5.20 tire. We will be riding these tires just like everybody else so we want them to be top-notch.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

you know im good for a good 6-7 sets


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 15 2010, 11:09 AM~16300536
> *We have worked very hard with reasearch and our manufacturer to make sure that these tires will be as durable and safe as they can be within the design limitations of a 5.20 tire.  We will be riding these tires just like everybody else so we want them to be top-notch.
> *


 exactly. we are riders like you, not some corporation trying to make a buck off a lifestyle we know nothing about. the first sets of tires are going on our rides, and will be tested as such. 

at the very least, they will be exactly as durable, with the same wear characteristics as the originals. we are investigating making them a true 6ply, which should increase the load capacity considerably. but at the least, they will be 4ply, which is better than the cokers.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 02:13 PM~16302104
> *exactly. we are riders like you, not some corporation trying to make a buck off a lifestyle we know nothing about. the first sets of tires are going on our rides, and will be tested as such.
> 
> at the very least, they will be exactly as durable, with the same wear characteristics as the originals. we are investigating making them a true 6ply, which should increase the load capacity considerably. but at the least, they will be 4ply, which is better than the cokers.
> *


can't wait!

just bought and mounted another set of Cokers and have a whitewall splitting on one of them already :angry:


----------



## racerboy

no shit. how long have they been mounted? man, thats bullshit. knowing what we do now about tire manufacturing, coker could have resolved that problem easily. they ae choosing to ignore it.


----------



## baggedout81

Shit fellas that's like 100 plus set's already.That's just on LIL.Once the word hit's the street shit's gonna be FIRE.
:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Jan 15 2010, 01:09 PM~16300536-->
> 
> 
> 
> We have worked very hard with reasearch and our manufacturer to make sure that these tires will be as durable and safe as they can be within the design limitations of a 5.20 tire.  *We will be riding these tires *just like everybody else so we want them to be top-notch.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what I like about all this. It's a true commitment to what you love.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 04:13 PM~16302104
> *exactly. we are riders like you, not some corporation trying to make a buck off a lifestyle we know nothing about. the first sets of tires are going on our rides, and will be tested as such.
> at the very least, they will be exactly as durable, with the same wear characteristics as the originals. we are investigating making them a true 6ply, which should increase the load capacity considerably. but at the least, they will be 4ply, which is better than the cokers.
> *


If anyone takes the time to look at the build of your 62 they will see how much that statement means. I really would lean towards the 6 ply for the 14" myself since most guys run 14"s on really big/heavy rides.



> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 04:26 PM~16302204
> *no shit. how long have they been mounted? man, thats bullshit. knowing what we do now about tire manufacturing, coker could have resolved that problem easily. they ae choosing to ignore it.*


This is what happens when someone does something purely for profit and not for the love of it.

Can't say for sure if they are something I'd use but having the option is a good thing. Good luck to you guys. Hope you clear the last few obsticals. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 13 2010, 01:46 PM~16278543
> *thanks! we are deep into this project, and have spent countless hours on it. one of the main reasons its taking so long is because we are trying to cover all unforseeable problems/issues, so that if or when they arise, we will have a solution already in place.
> 
> ideally, we want to make 750 tires in the first run. these will be 13". we are still hoping for the use of the original molds, but are not banking on it. if we can use them, then the 14's will be made at the same time.
> 
> we are trying to see what the ratio of 13 to 14's will be.
> *


If you need money for the first 750 tires you guys could give a 10% lifetime discount to the people who pre order them for future purchase's. It's just an idea and a way to say thank you to your customers that helped get the first run of tires made.


----------



## CPT BOY

count me in or 13s


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn, 13s first? OUCH... 

the old school homies will be waiting on 14s...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 15 2010, 03:00 PM~16302521
> *If you need money for the first 750 tires you guys could give a 10% lifetime discount to the people who pre order them for future purchase's. It's just an idea and a way to say thank you to your customers that helped get the first run of tires made.
> *


that is also a great idea. we also thought that if anyone paid up front, we would give them a deep discount on the next set.

we are also contemplating giving lil members a discount as well. we just got back some more costs (like shipping and such) and these costs are skyrocketing. :wow: But its all still good!

im on my way out the door to check on our warehouse space, and insurance. we are still waiting on some legalities, but we got through some other big ones in the last few days, so we are feeling confident.  

we are really leaning away from pre paid deposits, for a number of reasons. all we ask of you guys is that when you post up how many tires you want, that is realistic. if you want 5 sets (or even one tire), be committed to that number. we are basing a good portion of our decision on how many tires to make on what we see on this site. we are footing the bill on this, and its a big one, so we need to move tires FAST!! :biggrin: 

i will be at the pomona swap meet (i should have on my blue Style Unlimited tee shirt) look for me, and we cn chop it up!


----------



## MR.59

i`ll start off with 1 set of 13`s
then a possible 4 more sets of 5 tires


----------



## racerboy

> damn, 13s first? OUCH...
> 
> the old school homies will be waiting on 14s...
> [/quote
> 
> it looks like we will be doing 13's and 14's at the same time. cant promise that, but judging by the tire count. 14's are out selling the 13's.
> 
> all it will take is the making (and paying for) of the 14" mold, and we can recover that cost from the profits we get from sales.
> 
> we are shooting for an initial run of 750 tires. we chose this amount because it will allow us to break even, and leave a little to re invest for more tires. we would like to attend all the lowrider shows, and sell tires there. to do this, we need inventory, and not have to worry about sales to pay for it all.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 02:26 PM~16302204
> *no shit. how long have they been mounted? man, thats bullshit. knowing what we do now about tire manufacturing, coker could have resolved that problem easily. they ae choosing to ignore it.
> *


I've had them mounted for less than 2 weeks. This is my daily too. The good thing is that I only drive a total of 5 miles both ways.


----------



## racerboy

this is a tough one. on the one hand, the tires clearly state that they are capable of 368 pounds, so in your application, they are used in a manner inconsistant with their application.

on the other hand, everyone *knows* what these tires ar being used for, including Coker.

the bottom line is you are shit out of luck. wait til our tires come out. we think they will be better than anything past or present.


----------



## masatalker

1 set of each to start


----------



## masatalker

1 set of each to start


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 07:10 PM~16304443
> *this is a tough one. on the one hand, the tires clearly state that they are capable of 368 pounds, so in your application, they are used in a manner inconsistant with their application.
> 
> on the other hand, everyone *knows* what these tires ar being used for, including Coker.
> 
> the bottom line is you are shit out of luck. wait til our tires come out. we think they will be better than anything past or present.
> *


I'm telling you, I can't wait


----------



## racerboy

neither can we. seriously, we are waiting for that call. it could go a number of ways, but even if the news is bad, we think it can still be done.


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt for the new legends of lowrider parts


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 07:37 PM~16304775
> *neither can we. seriously, we are waiting for that call. it could go a number of ways, but even if the news is bad, we think it can still be done.
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 15 2010, 07:37 PM~16304775
> *neither can we. seriously, we are waiting for that call. it could go a number of ways, but even if the news is bad, we think it can still be done.
> *


fuck it homie,just start producing them for us...... :biggrin: ....... in the meantime your making $$$$$ while the legality of it all is being handled... :thumbsup:


----------



## plank

Im glad to see a member on LIL getting something done for us rather than bitchen. Big props for them getting some 5.20's that will handle my 64 drop that I have put big money into. Last thing I want is a blow out and end in a ditch.. Don't let the hustle get you down..


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 14 2010, 03:12 PM~16291594
> *trust me i cant think of anyone more deserved at the time more tha you guys. i can imagine all the red tape and details you must have to deal and dealt with...the hard work will not go unoticed.
> 
> hats off.
> 
> 
> *


 x2:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Low_Ryde

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jan 15 2010, 09:10 PM~16306267
> *Im glad to see a member on LIL getting something done for us rather than bitchen.  Big props for them getting some 5.20's that will handle my 64 drop that I have put big money into.  Last thing I want is a blow out and end in a ditch.. Don't let the hustle get you down..
> *


x100


----------



## TopDogg

Count me in for a set , 13's


----------



## racerboy

thanks guys! we have been hustling big time. we spend many hours a day on this, so hopefully it will pay off for all of us!

so we had a minor legal setback...again, its still highly confidential so we cant divulge it, but its now time to start really paying attention to the details. even simple legal wording can affect the whole project.

we are still going to move forward as there are ways around everything. the harder this becomes, the more we are going to settle in for the fight. its all coming down to small, stupid shit.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Jan 15 2010, 08:44 PM~16305452
> *fuck it homie,just start producing them for us...... :biggrin: ....... in the meantime your making $$$$$ while the legality of it all is being handled... :thumbsup:
> *


 we have seriously contemplated doing that. just saying, "fuck it. make em first, ask questions later"

however, the harsh reality is that we could face a lawsuit that could not only bankrupt the whole project, but we could face the seizure of our inventory, as well as a whole host of various other lawsuits.

if we act with impunity, we could very well jeapordize these tires ever being made again, and seriously fuck ourselves financially.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2010, 04:39 PM~16311229
> *thanks guys! we have been hustling big time. we spend many hours a day on this, so hopefully it will pay off for all of us!
> 
> so we had a minor legal setback...again, its still highly confidential so we cant divulge it, but its now time to start really paying attention to the details. even simple legal wording can affect the whole project.
> 
> we are still going to move forward as there are ways around everything. the harder this becomes, the more we are going to settle in for the fight. its all coming down to small, stupid shit.
> *


:h5:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

I'LL TAKE A SET OF 14'S


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 15 2010, 02:33 PM~16302761
> *damn, 13s first? OUCH...
> 
> the old school homies will be waiting on 14s...
> *


  I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE 100% 5:20'S WITH MY 65 SS HUBS! Q/VO I'M DOWN FOR A SET 5 TIRES 14"S. AND I'M SURE MY CLUB ARE DOWN FOR LOTS AND LOTS OF THESE BOTH SIZES. DO THIS!


----------



## harborareaPhil

6 14's for me


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

oh shit!! this great news!!! 5 13's for me


----------



## GOODFELLAS

2 sets for me!!! 13's


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## LacN_Thru

this is great news! TTT!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

set of 13s for me


----------



## robs68

SO IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN OR WHAT? I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN STOP HUNTING DOWN THE OGS.... :wow:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 03:06 PM~16328433
> *SO IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN OR WHAT? I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN STOP HUNTING DOWN THE OGS.... :wow:
> *


YEA WHAT HE SAID :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by fiftythree_@Jan 18 2010, 03:07 PM~16328448
> *YEA WHAT HE SAID :uh:
> *


 :twak: FROM WHAT IVE READ ITS NOT A YEY OR NEY....


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2010, 03:06 PM~16328433
> *SO IS THIS GONNA HAPPEN OR WHAT? I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN STOP HUNTING DOWN THE OGS.... :wow:
> *


i am not going to tell you to pass on a set of OG's if they come up and its a reasonable deal.

we also cannot tell you with absolute certainty that this will happen, either. we believe it will. there are a few obstacles in our way, and they can only be dealt with through the legal system. we have done all we can, its up to our attorney to tell us how we can proceed.

again, we are waiting by the phone to get the call that we are good. we have everything else lined up. we got a verbal from a manuacturer that its a go. we have a company lined up to do drawings, and build molds if need be. we even have warehouse and shipping figured out. so far, we have nearly 400 tires comitted to by guys on this site. 

we are as close to this as we can get without actual production starting.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2010, 03:39 PM~16328765
> *i am not going to tell you to pass on a set of OG's if they come up and its a reasonable deal.
> 
> we also cannot tell you with absolute certainty that this will happen, either. we believe it will. there are a few obstacles in our way, and they can only be dealt with through the legal system. we have done all we can, its up to our attorney to tell us how we can proceed.
> 
> again, we are waiting by the phone to get the call that we are good. we have everything else lined up. we got a verbal from a manuacturer that its a go. we have a company lined up to do drawings, and build molds if need be. we even have  warehouse and shipping figured out. so far, we have nearly 400 tires comitted to by guys on this site.
> 
> we are as close to this as we can get without actual production starting.
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2010, 03:39 PM~16328765
> *i am not going to tell you to pass on a set of OG's if they come up and its a reasonable deal.
> 
> we also cannot tell you with absolute certainty that this will happen, either. we believe it will. there are a few obstacles in our way, and they can only be dealt with through the legal system. we have done all we can, its up to our attorney to tell us how we can proceed.
> 
> again, we are waiting by the phone to get the call that we are good. we have everything else lined up. we got a verbal from a manuacturer that its a go. we have a company lined up to do drawings, and build molds if need be. we even have  warehouse and shipping figured out. so far, we have nearly 400 tires comitted to by guys on this site.
> 
> we are as close to this as we can get without actual production starting.
> *



i dont feel like paying $650 for a set anymore iam done...iam here just waiting....


----------



## racerboy

we have checked and re checked our costs, and it looks as though the final price will be $125 per tire. while not exactly cheap, certainly better than OGs and readily available. plus they will be new, and not 40 years old!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2010, 05:50 PM~16330204
> *we have checked and re checked our costs, and it looks as though the final price will be $125 per tire. while not exactly cheap, certainly better than OGs and readily available. plus they will be new, and not 40 years old!
> *


ready to pay... just make 14s


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2010, 05:50 PM~16330204
> *we have checked and re checked our costs, and it looks as though the final price will be $125 per tire. while not exactly cheap, certainly better than OGs and readily available. plus they will be new, and not 40 years old!
> *


iam loving it....i cant wait to go and just buy them tires...id like to go and see them produced...if possible...give me tour foo :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2010, 05:50 PM~16330204
> *we have checked and re checked our costs, and it looks as though the final price will be $125 per tire. while not exactly cheap, certainly better than OGs and readily available. plus they will be new, and not 40 years old!
> *


how hard is it to be competitive with cokers price?


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Jan 17 2010, 01:43 PM~16317073
> * I WOULD HAVE TO AGREE 100% 5:20'S WITH MY 65 SS HUBS! Q/VO I'M DOWN FOR A SET 5 TIRES 14"S. AND I'M SURE MY CLUB ARE DOWN FOR LOTS AND LOTS OF THESE BOTH SIZES. DO THIS!
> *


Im going 520's and caps also


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 18 2010, 03:39 PM~16328765
> *i am not going to tell you to pass on a set of OG's if they come up and its a reasonable deal.
> 
> we also cannot tell you with absolute certainty that this will happen, either. we believe it will. there are a few obstacles in our way, and they can only be dealt with through the legal system. we have done all we can, its up to our attorney to tell us how we can proceed.
> 
> again, we are waiting by the phone to get the call that we are good. we have everything else lined up. we got a verbal from a manuacturer that its a go. we have a company lined up to do drawings, and build molds if need be. we even have  warehouse and shipping figured out. so far, we have nearly 400 tires comitted to by guys on this site.
> 
> we are as close to this as we can get without actual production starting.
> *


Thats enough to get the ball rollin' under the legal radar..... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 13"s please


----------



## SoTexCustomz

are these not the same?http://store.coker.com/520-13-p


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16334106
> *are these not the same?http://store.coker.com/520-13-p
> *


That's a HELL NO!!!

These are Denman


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16334106
> *are these not the same?http://store.coker.com/520-13-p
> *


:twak: had you have followed ANY of the preceding topics concerning the 5.20 tire you would be able to answer your own question... your gonna get your lowrider card pulled with shenanigans like that..... 

now go read up and report your findings......


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2010, 11:33 PM~16335450
> *:twak: had you have followed ANY of the preceding topics concerning the 5.20 tire you would be able to answer your own question... your gonna get your lowrider card pulled with shenanigans like that.....
> 
> now go read up and report your findings......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 18 2010, 10:08 PM~16332177
> *how hard is it to be competitive with cokers price?
> *


$125 per tire is as competitive as we can be with coker's price. It's a question of Quality and Quantity.

We don't know what coker pays for their tires, but we have an idea. We can only go by what price our manufacturer gives us. (And this price was more than double what we had expected!!!)

The coker's are a 2ply with 4ply stength tire. Our tires will be at least a 4ply with 6ply strength, and we are still investigating remaking them a true 6ply tire. Every time you add 2ply's to the tire it adds about 10%-12% more cost to the manufacturing.

Plus we have asked around and done some scouting at car shows and we know coker is selling thousands of their tires, we are starting with only 750. There is a discount when we get close 10,000 tires per run, but even then it's only in the single digit % points.

We have done a lot of work over the last week regarding the storage and shipping of these tires just to keep the cost at $125!!!

We are doing everything we can.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 18 2010, 11:54 PM~16334106
> *are these not the same?http://store.coker.com/520-13-p
> *


HELL NO!!!!

The only thing that is the same is that they are both 5.20's, and even that is iffy since the coker's are about 1-inch wider than the OG's.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 19 2010, 11:07 AM~16338767
> *$125 per tire is as competitive as we can be with coker's price.  It's a question of Quality and Quantity.
> 
> We don't know what coker pays for their tires, but we have an idea.  We can only go by what price our manufacturer gives us. (And this price was more than double what we had expected!!!)
> 
> The coker's are a 2ply with 4ply stength tire.  Our tires will be at least a 4ply with 6ply strength, and we are still investigating remaking them a true 6ply tire.  Every time you add 2ply's to the tire it adds about 10%-12% more cost to the manufacturing.
> 
> Plus we have asked around and done some scouting at car shows and we know coker is selling thousands of their tires, we are starting with only 750. There is a discount when we get close 10,000 tires per run, but even then it's only in the single digit % points.
> 
> We have done a lot of work over the last week regarding the storage and shipping of these tires just to keep the cost at $125!!!
> 
> We are doing everything we can.
> *



hell yea homie, you and Racerboy have done a great job!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 19 2010, 11:07 AM~16338767
> *$125 per tire is as competitive as we can be with coker's price.  It's a question of Quality and Quantity.
> 
> We don't know what coker pays for their tires, but we have an idea.  We can only go by what price our manufacturer gives us. (And this price was more than double what we had expected!!!)
> 
> The coker's are a 2ply with 4ply stength tire.  Our tires will be at least a 4ply with 6ply strength, and we are still investigating remaking them a true 6ply tire.  Every time you add 2ply's to the tire it adds about 10%-12% more cost to the manufacturing.
> 
> Plus we have asked around and done some scouting at car shows and we know coker is selling thousands of their tires, we are starting with only 750. There is a discount when we get close 10,000 tires per run, but even then it's only in the single digit % points.
> 
> We have done a lot of work over the last week regarding the storage and shipping of these tires just to keep the cost at $125!!!
> 
> We are doing everything we can.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT for everyones new heroes... i love the updates, too many of our lowriding brothers come up with an idea and fall off fast, these guys are stickin it out, and they will get my money for LIFE for tires when these come out.. 

keep it up guys, i only wish 14s were comin out faster so i didnt have to buy a set of cokers in the next few months


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 19 2010, 11:33 AM~16339007
> *TTT for everyones new heroes... i love the updates, too many of our lowriding brothers come  up with an idea and fall off fast, these guys are stickin it out, and they will get my money for LIFE for tires when these come out..
> 
> keep it up guys, i only wish 14s were comin out faster so i didnt have to buy a set of cokers in the next few months
> *


we are sticking this one out to the end. we aint heros; we are just a couple of guys that each had connections, and the time to research it. 

we are sending daily emails to our attorney. this waiting around is killing us! i hope we dont get billed for the time he has to spend reading it! he is a great guy, and is doing this for us at a severly reduced rate. like many other people that know whats going on, he is giving us props on getting our hustle on!

and it looks like the 14's will be made at the same time as the 13's. we didnt know there was such a demand for them. the 5.60's will be a little further out, but we want to make those too!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 02:09 PM~16340427
> *we are sticking this one out to the end. we aint heros; we are just a couple of guys that each had connections, and the time to research it.
> 
> we are sending daily emails to our attorney. this waiting around is killing us! i hope we dont get billed for the time he has to spend reading it! he is a great guy, and is doing this for us at a severly reduced rate. like many other people that know whats going on, he is giving us props on getting our hustle on!
> 
> and it looks like the 14's will be made at the same time as the 13's. we didnt know there was such a demand for them. the 5.60's will be a little further out, but we want to make those too!
> *


great job fellas


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 02:09 PM~16340427
> *
> and it looks like the 14's will be made at the same time as the 13's. we didnt know there was such a demand for them. the 5.60's will be a little further out, but we want to make those too!
> *



wow... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

now that makes me smile homie.. and the 5.60s! that would be AMAZING.. i would rather those to start, but im good with 14" 520s... 

if i only knew you would have em out before like June, i would wait on tires for my ride.. maybe ill wait and see anyways. otherwise im stuck buyin coker crap!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 02:09 PM~16340427
> *we are sticking this one out to the end. we aint heros; we are just a couple of guys that each had connections, and the time to research it.
> 
> we are sending daily emails to our attorney. this waiting around is killing us! i hope we dont get billed for the time he has to spend reading it! he is a great guy, and is doing this for us at a severly reduced rate. like many other people that know whats going on, he is giving us props on getting our hustle on!
> 
> and  it looks like the 14's will be made at the same time as the 13's.  we didnt know there was such a demand for them. the 5.60's will be a little further out, but we want to make those too!
> *


:h5:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 19 2010, 02:22 PM~16340581
> *wow...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> now that makes me smile homie.. and the 5.60s! that would be AMAZING.. i would rather those to start, but im good with 14" 520s...
> 
> if i only knew you would have em out before like June, i would wait on tires for my ride.. maybe ill wait and see anyways. otherwise im stuck buyin coker crap!
> *


if we got the original molds, then that could happen, as production takes 60-90 days. 

if we start from scratch, then its 30 days to get drawings done. mold production is unknown, but those are made overseas, so we figure another 90 days. add in production, and if we are lucky, we will have tires in september. and that is assuming we start today! and we still have the legalities, which are different depending on the above scenarios. so as far as we have come, we still have a ways to go.

so roll the coker tires for now.


----------



## baggedout81

To me if i was runnin 14" why buy em.Get radias for mow.
I know it's not the look but,you wanna waist money on a tire that has been proven to fail (coker that is)???


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=419131


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 03:22 PM~16341191
> *if we got the original molds, then that could happen, as production takes 60-90 days.
> 
> if we start from scratch, then its 30 days to get drawings done. mold production is unknown, but those are made overseas, so we figure another 90 days. add in production, and if we are lucky, we will have tires in september. and that is assuming we start today! and we still have the legalities, which are different depending on the above scenarios. so as far as we have come, we still have a ways to go.
> 
> so roll the coker tires for now.
> *


ill give you guys til may man, if they are close to comin out, ill roll radials til then.. if they are a ways away, ill roll cokers til i get yours.. 

either way, ill hopefully be the first one droppin you a paypal payment!


----------



## racerboy

just roll radials for now. we will know soon what direction we are headed.


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY




----------



## Escandaloso

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@Jan 18 2010, 09:54 PM~16334106
> *are these not the same?http://store.coker.com/520-13-p
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: Where have you been? :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 19 2010, 03:22 PM~16340581
> *wow...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> now that makes me smile homie.. and the 5.60s! that would be AMAZING.. i would rather those to start, but im good with 14" 520s...
> 
> if i only knew you would have em out before like June, i would wait on tires for my ride.. maybe ill wait and see anyways. otherwise im stuck buyin coker crap!
> *


if you buy the cokers, by the time they fall apart, the NEW 5.20`s should be ready!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 19 2010, 10:23 PM~16347095
> *if you buy the cokers, by the time they fall apart, the NEW 5.20`s should be ready!
> *


quoted for truff


----------



## racerboy

dunno bout that...

azmobn had his fall apart after 2 weeks!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 19 2010, 01:07 PM~16338767
> *$125 per tire is as competitive as we can be with coker's price.  It's a question of Quality and Quantity.
> 
> We don't know what coker pays for their tires, but we have an idea.  We can only go by what price our manufacturer gives us. (And this price was more than double what we had expected!!!)
> 
> The coker's are a 2ply with 4ply stength tire.  Our tires will be at least a 4ply with 6ply strength, and we are still investigating remaking them a true 6ply tire.  Every time you add 2ply's to the tire it adds about 10%-12% more cost to the manufacturing.
> 
> Plus we have asked around and done some scouting at car shows and we know coker is selling thousands of their tires, we are starting with only 750. There is a discount when we get close 10,000 tires per run, but even then it's only in the single digit % points.
> 
> We have done a lot of work over the last week regarding the storage and shipping of these tires just to keep the cost at $125!!!
> 
> We are doing everything we can.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 10:38 PM~16347342
> *dunno bout that...
> 
> azmobn had his fall apart after 2 weeks!
> *


I'll take a pic of it later today when I get home


----------



## touchdowntodd

yeah, im probably just gonna ride my other wheels til the 520s come out.. my spokes deserve those..


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 20 2010, 08:50 AM~16350161
> *I'll take a pic of it later today when I get home
> *


 post it on the coker 5.20 failure thread. that way we have all the failures on one thread. im not too concerned about coker these days, as we are moving forward with the original 5.20's


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 20 2010, 10:15 AM~16350824
> *post it on the coker 5.20 failure thread. that way we have all the failures on one thread. im not too concerned about coker these days, as we are moving forward with the original 5.20's
> *


Ill post it.

I have 1 set left. I dont even want those on my full show car I'm building.

I'm just going to buy some radials for now to move the frame in and out of the shop/garage.


----------



## Airborne

I will take 5 tires, 13's of course.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 20 2010, 10:15 AM~16350824
> *post it on the coker 5.20 failure thread. that way we have all the failures on one thread. im not too concerned about coker these days, as we are moving forward with the original 5.20's
> *


posted.....

so everyone can see what we talking about.....these Cokers are bullshit


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 19 2010, 11:38 PM~16347342
> *dunno bout that...
> 
> azmobn had his fall apart after 2 weeks!
> *


mine bubbled up in a week


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 20 2010, 09:44 PM~16358783
> *mine  bubbled  up  in a  week
> *


That sucks


----------



## touchdowntodd

fuck the cokers.. id rather ride radials til these come out..


----------



## Impslap

Will these tires be DOT approved?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover_@Jan 21 2010, 12:00 PM~16362775
> *Will these tires be DOT approved?
> *


Yes they will be DOT approved.

The manufacturer would not release them to us for sale if they weren't.


----------



## racerboy

let me add to this by stating that the DOT approval comes from using these tires within the parameters they were designed and built for. there is only so much weight a small tire can handle.


----------



## wallace pardo

put me down 4 at least 3 sets 13s of course hope there out soon


----------



## oldsoul

waiting for 13's & 14's


----------



## racerboy

ok. today marks a pivotal day for us. we are now much closer to our goal. in 7-14 days, we will disclose all that has happened, as one of the biggest legal issues has been dealt with. now its nail biting time hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 21 2010, 09:57 PM~16371005
> *ok. today marks a pivotal day for us. we are now much closer to our goal.  in 7-14 days, we will disclose all that has happened, as one of the biggest legal issues has been dealt with.  now its nail biting time hno:
> *


can twait to hear it.... hno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 21 2010, 09:57 PM~16371005
> *ok. today marks a pivotal day for us. we are now much closer to our goal. in 7-14 days, we will disclose all that has happened, as one of the biggest legal issues has been dealt with. now its nail biting time hno:
> *


aww chit :0 :0 :0


----------



## touchdowntodd

FUCK YES [email protected]@@@@@@


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 21 2010, 12:04 PM~16363351
> *Yes they will be DOT approved.
> 
> The manufacturer would not release them to us for sale if they weren't.
> *


Where'd you get that idea? Why waste time and money having them approved if they arent going to be used 'within the parameters' anyway. Lots of stuff on your car and mine isnt DOT approved


----------



## NICE DREAMS

well if someone hasn't said it thanks for the hard work trying to get the real 5.20's out again


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2010, 11:58 AM~16374541
> *Where'd you get that idea?  Why waste time and money having them approved if they arent going to be used  'within the parameters' anyway. Lots of stuff on your car and mine isnt DOT approved
> *


they can go to jail. IThe tires HAVE to have a rating before they are even mass produced. What we put them on is on us, they warned us with the rating


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2010, 10:58 AM~16374541
> *Where'd you get that idea?  Why waste time and money having them approved if they arent going to be used  'within the parameters' anyway. Lots of stuff on your car and mine isnt DOT approved
> *


You obviously didn't read this line:

*The manufacturer would not release them to us for sale if they weren't.*


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 22 2010, 11:36 AM~16375893
> *You obviously didn't read this line:
> 
> The manufacturer would not release them to us for sale if they weren't.
> *


dont sweat it homie,that AndrewH is just a negative Nancy...........


----------



## All Out Customs

Thank you x1000000000000000000000000000000000 for the hard work, time and effort in getting these 520s into production. Can't wait!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2010, 08:58 AM~16374541
> *Where'd you get that idea?  Why waste time and money having them approved if they arent going to be used  'within the parameters' anyway. Lots of stuff on your car and mine isnt DOT approved
> *


 the DOT are not police. they cant control what the end user does with a product.


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## robs68

TTT....I HOPE THE TIRES CARRY THIS LOGO ON IT WAY CLEANER THAN THE OTHER ONE


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 22 2010, 05:08 PM~16377801
> *TTT....I HOPE THE TIRES CARRY THIS LOGO ON IT WAY CLEANER THAN THE OTHER ONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes sir, That is the plan.

The border will be around the 4 ply script as well.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 22 2010, 04:13 PM~16377821
> *Yes sir, That is the plan.
> 
> The border will be around the 4 ply script as well.
> *


i might need to sell all my N.O.S. tires? :0


----------



## xavierthexman

Thanks guys for all your hard work on this.


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 22 2010, 03:43 PM~16378649
> *i might need to sell all my N.O.S. tires? :0
> *


before theyre not worth as much as they do now hno:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

i will buy a set for my 64


----------



## racerboy

My advice to everyone is to not sell anything until we have entered production. We will disclose everything in 7 to 15 working days, and let you guys draw your own conclusions. I feel strongly about this happening, and I honestly think there isnt anything more that we can do to get this off the ground. 

64 and i appreciate all the positive feedback. Good or bad, keep it coming, so that the end result is what everyone wants.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 22 2010, 05:43 PM~16378649
> *i might need to sell all my N.O.S. tires? :0
> *


It is what it is but the new ones will never be "O.G." even though they will be the same side by side but you can understand what they are doing.Like anything og that has a repop teh og will allways be worth more to someone.



> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 22 2010, 07:50 PM~16379702
> *My advice to everyone is to not sell anything until we have entered production. We will disclose everything in 7 to 15 working days, and let you guys draw your own conclusions. I feel strongly about this happening, and I honestly think there isnt anything more that we can do to get this off the ground.
> 
> 64 and i appreciate all the positive feedback. Good or bad, keep it coming, so that the end result is what everyone wants.
> *


Sweet can not wait.Just like others have said good job and thank you.I have been talking to people that I know and they are down for sets aswell.

I was wondering if you could give a little vision into how they make a tire?After reading how you said that coker could easily add another ply or two to there tires to make them less likely to fail?

And then I would ask why we are not able to have a radial look just like a bias ply?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 22 2010, 06:50 PM~16379702
> *My advice to everyone is to not sell anything until we have entered production. We will disclose everything in 7 to 15 working days, and let you guys draw your own conclusions. I feel strongly about this happening, and I honestly think there isnt anything more that we can do to get this off the ground.
> 
> 64 and i appreciate all the positive feedback. Good or bad, keep it coming, so that the end result is what everyone wants.
> *


you guys plan on testing them


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 22 2010, 04:43 PM~16378649
> *i might need to sell all my N.O.S. tires? :0
> *


i already did.....


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## Just_Looking

Keep the orders coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 22 2010, 09:41 PM~16380253
> *It is what it is but the new ones will never be "O.G." even though they will be the same side by side but you can understand what they are doing.Like anything og that has a repop teh og will allways be worth more to someone.
> Sweet can not wait.Just like others have said good job and thank you.I have been talking to people that I know and they are down for sets aswell.
> 
> I was wondering if you could give a little vision into how they make a tire?After reading how you said that coker could easily add another ply or two to there tires to make them less likely to fail?
> 
> And then I would ask why we are not able to have a radial look just like a bias ply?
> *



x2 - why cant we have a radial tire designed to take the weight of our lowrider cars and have it look like a old school bias ply tire ?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 22 2010, 09:41 PM~16380253
> *It is what it is but the new ones will never be "O.G." even though they will be the same side by side but you can understand what they are doing.Like anything og that has a repop teh og will allways be worth more to someone.
> Sweet can not wait.Just like others have said good job and thank you.I have been talking to people that I know and they are down for sets aswell.
> 
> I was wondering if you could give a little vision into how they make a tire?After reading how you said that coker could easily add another ply or two to there tires to make them less likely to fail?
> 
> And then I would ask why we are not able to have a radial look just like a bias ply?
> *





> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Jan 23 2010, 10:45 PM~16389587
> *x2 - why cant we have a radial tire designed to take the weight of our lowrider cars and have it look like a old school bias ply tire ?
> *


Regarding the coker's from what we have been told coker could have added two more plys to his tires to make them a true 4ply like the originals, for whatever reason he chose not to. And it was a little typo by racerboy on adding just one ply, all bias ply tires must have an even number of plies, 2,4,6,8, etc........ Bias ply tire strength comes from the cords and plies running at 45 degree angles to each other for strength. Radial tires can have an even or odd number of plies 1,2,3,4,5,etc..... Radial tire plies and cords run across the tire tread area, and around the tire underneath the tread area for the belts. There is quite a bit of difference between the two types of constructions. 

Regarding making a radial tire look like a bias ply, I dont think it is possible. The old bias ply tires like have a very skinny tread width, and the sidewalls taper to the tread, whereas radial tires have a wide tread width and the sidewalls don't taper all that much to it, that's why radials tend to look kind of squarish from head on. 

Plus if it was possible to make a radial look like a bias ply I think it would have been done already. 

Not to mention the look of the OG 5.20's is what has lead them to remain so popular to this day. Just read here on lil or ask around about how pissed off people were when coker came out with their 5.20's and they didn't look like th OG's. 

In terms of handling the weight of our cars, that is why racerboy and I have been researching making the OG 5.20's as a true 6ply tire, that would increase the max load of the tires and make them safer and more durable. Even so, they will still be underated for our needs, but at least they will be even better than the originals. There is only so much you can do with a 5.20 tires design limitations, and we are trying to maximize that.


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

3 sets for me


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by WALT CUSTOMS_@Jan 24 2010, 12:44 AM~16390735
> *3 sets for me
> *


What size?


----------



## interiorcrocodile

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 23 2010, 09:37 PM~16390055
> *Regarding the coker's from what we have been told coker could have added two more plys to his tires to make them a true 4ply like the originals, for whatever reason he chose not to.  And it was a little typo by racerboy on adding just one ply, all bias ply tires  must have an even number of plies, 2,4,6,8, etc........  Bias ply tire strength comes from the cords and plies running at 45 degree angles to each other for strength. Radial tires can have an even or odd number of plies 1,2,3,4,5,etc..... Radial tire plies and cords run across the tire tread area, and around the tire underneath the  tread area for the belts. There is quite a bit of difference between the two types of constructions.
> 
> Regarding making a radial tire look like a bias ply, I dont think it is possible.  The old bias ply tires like have a very skinny tread width, and the sidewalls taper to the tread, whereas radial tires have a wide tread width and the sidewalls don't taper all that much to it, that's why radials tend to look kind of squarish from head on.
> 
> Plus if it was possible to make a radial look like a bias ply I think it would have been done already.
> 
> Not to mention the look of the OG 5.20's is what has lead them to remain so popular to this day.  Just read here on lil or ask around about how pissed off people were when coker came out with their 5.20's and they didn't look like th OG's.
> 
> In terms of handling the weight of our cars, that is why racerboy and I have been researching making the OG 5.20's as a true 6ply tire, that would increase the max load of the tires and make them safer and more durable.  Even so, they will still be underated for our needs, but at least they will be even better than the originals.  There is only so much you can do with a 5.20 tires design limitations, and we are trying to maximize that.
> *


----------



## lowbird

One set of 14's to start off with PLEASE!


----------



## monte77

Again many thanks for taking on this project. Once you all get the green light, you may sell all 750 sets by the end of the day. Good luck! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt for the homies makin dreams come [email protected]


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

off to trade 5 of my OG's for some Pesco 280's :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 22 2010, 08:54 PM~16380419
> *i already did.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I`LL STILL KEEP`EM! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

64 PIMPALA.

Thanks for the reply.

It is great what you two are upto and :x: hope that we can order them soon :yes:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2010, 09:23 AM~16393006
> *off to trade 5 of my OG's for some Pesco 280's  :roflmao:
> *



DAMN.... thats what im talkin about!


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 12:13 PM~16394354
> *DAMN.... thats what im talkin about!
> *


sweet deal,came with rebuilt and polished heads by Mike Ishiki


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 24 2010, 08:15 PM~16398393
> *sweet deal,came with rebuilt and polished heads by Mike Ishiki
> *



DAMN man... DAMN!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 22 2010, 07:51 PM~16380373
> *you guys plan on testing them
> *


we are considering it. we may have a few sets made, then see how they hold up. the problem is that everyone's cars weigh something different. these tires will hold up to their maximum rating all day long. its when you overload them that starts the trouble.


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for some 5.20's.....hopefully soon.


----------



## racerboy

just sent emails to the manufacturer, trying to get some details nailed down...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 25 2010, 02:34 PM~16405617
> *we are considering it. we may have a few sets made, then see how they hold up. the problem is that everyone's cars weigh something different. these tires will hold up to their maximum rating all day long. its when you overload them that starts the trouble.
> *


Shit if the old ones still hold up shit and they are 20 plus years old I am sure the new ones will hold up just fine.

And if you guys are able to make them a 6 ply they should be even better.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16405617
> *we are considering it. we may have a few sets made, then see how they hold up. the problem is that everyone's cars weigh something different. these tires will hold up to their maximum rating all day long. its when you overload them that starts the trouble.
> *


so what are you looking at as a rating? what will be the load?


----------



## bigbearlocos

this topic needs to be PINNED..


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt... this SHOULD be pinned.. this is history in the making.. 

go homies go!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 25 2010, 06:37 PM~16407511
> *so what are you looking at as a rating? what will be the load?
> *


A 6ply tire = Load Rating C

For the 13's we are hoping for at least 1,000lbs and maybe even 1,100lbs. Per tire
For the 14's we are hoping for at least 1,100lbs and maybe even 1,200lbs. Per tire

The max load per tire could be even higher but we think that these ranges are a good estimate.

We included the question of the true max load capacity in the email that racerboy sent to our manufacturer earlier today. They should give us the exact numbers soon.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 25 2010, 06:11 PM~16408708
> *A 6ply tire = Load Rating C
> 
> For the 13's we are hoping for at least 1,000lbs and maybe even 1,100lbs. Per tire
> For the 14's we are hoping for at least 1,100lbs and maybe even 1,200lbs. Per tire
> 
> The max load per tire could be even higher but we think that these ranges are a good estimate.
> 
> We included the question of the true max load capacity in the email that racerboy sent to our manufacturer earlier today.  They should give us the exact numbers soon.
> *



FUCK YES homie.. thats atleast double the originals i bet.. 

look, we all know these will be good tires.. as long as they arent out of round like some bias plys, we are in BUSINESS.. i dont care if they only last 10,000 miles, im ready to ride em! 6 plys will probably last longer than our cars tho LOL


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 25 2010, 08:20 PM~16408773
> *FUCK YES homie.. thats atleast double the originals i bet..
> 
> look, we all know these will be good tires.. as long as they arent out of round like some bias plys, we are in BUSINESS.. i dont care if they only last 10,000 miles, im ready to ride em! 6 plys will probably last longer than our cars tho LOL
> *


Well it's not double. The original OG 5.20 13's were 765 or 768 and the 14's were 855 per tire. It's closer to a 40% or 50% improvement if all works out as planned.


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 25 2010, 08:31 PM~16408911
> *Well it's not double.  The original OG 5.20 13's were 765 or 768 and the 14's were 855 per tire.  It's closer to a 40% or 50% improvement if all works out as planned.
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 25 2010, 06:31 PM~16408911
> *Well it's not double.  The original OG 5.20 13's were 765 or 768 and the 14's were 855 per tire.  It's closer to a 40% or 50% improvement if all works out as planned.
> *


DAM...THATS A BIG IMPROVMENT.....I REALLY HOPE THIS HAPPENS...YOU SHOULD HAVE PEOPLE SIGN A WAIVER...ILL SIGN IT I KNOW THESE AINT MENT FOR RUFF DRIVING....ITS A LOWRIDER TIRE...SHOULD BE DRIVEN AT A CURSING SPEED


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 25 2010, 09:01 PM~16409249
> *DAM...THATS A BIG IMPROVMENT.....I REALLY HOPE THIS HAPPENS...YOU SHOULD HAVE PEOPLE SIGN A WAIVER...ILL SIGN IT I KNOW THESE AINT MENT FOR RUFF DRIVING....ITS A LOWRIDER TIRE...SHOULD BE DRIVEN AT A CURSING SPEED
> *


low and slow  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Jan 25 2010, 06:05 PM~16409299
> *low and slow    :thumbsup:
> *


  HUBCAPS & 5:20's!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 25 2010, 06:11 PM~16408708
> *A 6ply tire = Load Rating C
> 
> For the 13's we are hoping for at least 1,000lbs and maybe even 1,100lbs. Per tire
> For the 14's we are hoping for at least 1,100lbs and maybe even 1,200lbs. Per tire
> 
> The max load per tire could be even higher but we think that these ranges are a good estimate.
> 
> We included the question of the true max load capacity in the email that racerboy sent to our manufacturer earlier today.  They should give us the exact numbers soon.
> *


Fuck yeah. That's better than the 155/80/13 and 175/70/14 radials!


----------



## azmobn06

dam, I hope this happens soon.........I'll give away my Cokers!



















well, I could still use them as a tree swing..........but then again, they probably wont hold up either :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16410212
> *dam, I hope this happens soon.........I'll give away my Cokers!
> well, I could still use them as a tree swing..........but then again, they probably wont hold up either :biggrin:
> *


:wave: ill take them for the boat trailer!


----------



## slo

good stuff


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 25 2010, 08:18 PM~16410212
> *dam, I hope this happens soon.........I'll give away my Cokers!
> well, I could still use them as a tree swing..........but then again, they probably wont hold up either :biggrin:
> *


 oh fuck im rolling!!! 

hahaha......a tree swing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttmft


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT FO 5.20'S


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 24 2010, 08:17 PM~16398422
> *DAMN man... DAMN!
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

SHOWOFF...


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn jaime... damn


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jan 27 2010, 04:41 AM~16426457
> *SHOWOFF...
> *


jajaja


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

ttttttttttttttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## racerboy

today we recieved the legal information we needed.

64pimpala and i now [/B]legally* own the name "Premium Sportway". We are registered with the United States Patent Office. Up until now, it was never a registered name, and now that name and its rights belong to us. No one else can make a tire with that name on it. 

This is why we were so secretive for so long. We had to ensure that there were no obstacles in our way. Now we can commence with production. The manufacturer needed proof of ownership of the name in order to make sure there were no conflicts of interest.

There may be a common law trademark issue down the road with the original maker of the 5.20, but since production ceased almost 30 years ago, we are told that any rights will most certainly be considered abandoned. This is also at the state level, and federal law usually superceedes state law. And common law is at the state level.

We are also waiting to hear back on whether the original molds are still around. There is documentation that as of 2006 or so, they were still in the inventory at the plant that made them. It has been closed since 1986 or so, and unless someone walked off with them, they should be there. But we have no way of knowing that they are even usable. Plus, if we make our tires a 6 ply, then the molds have to reflect the new ply rating, max load capacity, and max psi. So we would have to make new molds anyway. Besides, we have a feeling that the origiginal owner probably wouldnt give us the molds anyway. And since we own the name, it makes no sense to offer a licensing deal, as he cant make tires on his own, without a licensing deal from us! S*


----------



## baggedout81

Awesome NEWS :biggrin: 

Another step Closer i cant wait :worship:


----------



## touchdowntodd

FUCKKKKKKKKKK YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 04:54 PM~16443545
> *today we recieved the legal information we needed.
> 
> 64pimpala and i now *legally* own the name "Premium Sportway". We are registered with the United States Patent Office. Up until now, it was never a registered name, and now that name and its rights belong to us. No one else can make a tire with that name on it.
> 
> This is why we were so secretive for so long. We had to ensure that there were no obstacles in our way. Now we can commence with production. The manufacturer needed proof of ownership of the name in order to make sure there were no conflicts of interest.
> 
> There may be a common law trademark issue down the road with the original maker of the 5.20, but since production ceased almost 30 years ago, we are told that any rights will most certainly be considered abandoned. This is also at the state level, and federal law usually superceedes state law. And common law is at the state level.
> 
> We are also waiting to hear back on whether the original molds are still around. There is documentation that as of 2006 or so, they were still in the inventory at the plant that made them. It has been closed since 1986 or so, and unless someone walked off with them, they should be there. But we have no way of knowing that they are even usable. Plus, if we make our tires a 6 ply, then the molds have to reflect the new ply rating, max load capacity, and max psi. So we would have to make new molds anyway. Besides, we have a feeling that the origiginal owner probably wouldnt give us the molds anyway. And since we own the name, it makes no sense to offer a licensing deal, as he cant make tires on his own, without a licensing deal from us! S
> *



DAMN!!! So then with Coker making the PREMIUM SPORTWAYS right now they gonna get booked.... OH SNAP!!!


----------



## hoppin62

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 04:54 PM~16443545
> *today we recieved the legal information we needed.
> 
> 64pimpala and i now *legally* own the name "Premium Sportway". We are registered with the United States Patent Office. Up until now, it was never a registered name, and now that name and its rights belong to us. No one else can make a tire with that name on it.
> 
> This is why we were so secretive for so long. We had to ensure that there were no obstacles in our way. Now we can commence with production. The manufacturer needed proof of ownership of the name in order to make sure there were no conflicts of interest.
> 
> There may be a common law trademark issue down the road with the original maker of the 5.20, but since production ceased almost 30 years ago, we are told that any rights will most certainly be considered abandoned. This is also at the state level, and federal law usually superceedes state law. And common law is at the state level.
> 
> We are also waiting to hear back on whether the original molds are still around. There is documentation that as of 2006 or so, they were still in the inventory at the plant that made them. It has been closed since 1986 or so, and unless someone walked off with them, they should be there. But we have no way of knowing that they are even usable. Plus, if we make our tires a 6 ply, then the molds have to reflect the new ply rating, max load capacity, and max psi. So we would have to make new molds anyway. Besides, we have a feeling that the origiginal owner probably wouldnt give us the molds anyway. And since we own the name, it makes no sense to offer a licensing deal, as he cant make tires on his own, without a licensing deal from us! S
> *


Holy shit!

This topic should be pinned.

To be honest, I never thought in my lifetime that I would ever see new production Premium Sportways, 13's or 14's for that matter. This is lowriding history in the making.

Congratulations on your endeavor and may you produce all the tires we need and want.  

Joe
PHOENIX RIDERZ CC


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 28 2010, 05:19 PM~16443810
> *Holy shit!
> 
> This topic should be pinned.
> 
> To be honest, I never thought in my lifetime that I would ever see new production Premium Sportways, 13's or 14's for that matter. This is lowriding history in the making.
> 
> Congratulations on your endeavor and may you produce all the tires we need and want.
> 
> Joe
> PHOENIX RIDERZ CC
> *


     :rimshot: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## 1229

congratulations are in order!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Airborne

Great news homies! Now we will actually have a tire geared towards us and MADE for us. Hat's off here.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5: hno:


> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 04:54 PM~16443545
> *today we recieved the legal information we needed.
> 
> 64pimpala and i now  legally  own the name "Premium Sportway". We are registered with the United States Patent Office. Up until now, it was never a registered name, and now that name and its rights belong to us. No one else can make a tire with that name on it.
> 
> This is why we were so secretive for so long. We had to ensure that there were no obstacles in our way. Now we can commence with production. The manufacturer needed proof of ownership of the name in order to make sure there were no conflicts of interest.
> 
> There may be a common law trademark issue down the road with the original maker of the 5.20, but since production ceased almost 30 years ago, we are told that any rights will most certainly be considered abandoned. This is also at the state level, and federal law usually superceedes state law. And common law is at the state level.
> 
> We are also waiting to hear back on whether the original molds are still around. There is documentation that as of 2006 or so, they were still in the inventory at the plant that made them. It has been closed since 1986 or so, and unless someone walked off with them, they should be there. But we have no way of knowing that they are even usable. Plus, if we make our tires a 6 ply, then the molds have to reflect the new ply rating, max load capacity, and max psi. So we would have to make new molds anyway. Besides, we have a feeling that the origiginal owner probably wouldnt give us the molds anyway. And since we own the name, it makes no sense to offer a licensing deal, as he cant make tires on his own, without a licensing deal from us! S
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

SO CAN U GIVE US AN ESTIMATED TIME IN WHICH WE WILL START SEEING PRODUCTION


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by alexg1200_@Jan 28 2010, 05:05 PM~16443679
> *DAMN!!! So then with Coker making the PREMIUM SPORTWAYS right now they gonna get booked.... OH SNAP!!!
> *


Well, Coker's tire is the "Premium Sport" This is one reason the originator of the Sportway didnt sue coker. The names are different enough that the legal line is a bit fuzzy.

It will serve no purpose to go after Coker. They have an army of attorneys on retainer, and all we would get for our efforts would be years of litigation, ill will, and a drained bank account. Besides, do any of you want "Premium Sport" tires?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 28 2010, 06:27 PM~16444475
> *SO CAN U GIVE US AN ESTIMATED TIME IN WHICH WE WILL START SEEING PRODUCTION
> *


 Good question. Initial estimates are pointing to June-September. Bear in mind, when we contacted the manufacturer, all the information we got was verbal, and mere speculation. Now that we own the intellectual property rights to the name, we are a force to be reckoned with. I cant imagine anything has changed, but now we are in a position to make this happen.

We have several voice messages as well as some emails to them, and are awaiting final conirmation on pricing, drawing and mold cost. Plus we are trying to negotiate financing, as we are nearing 6 figures if we want to do the full run of tires.


----------



## touchdowntodd

make it happen and we WILL support big homie


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 28 2010, 07:38 PM~16445108
> *make it happen and we WILL support big homie
> *


cool. we are trying to make it happen quickly. we were fortunate to have found a manufacturer here in the states. we could have had them made in china, but that is not an option for us. we need to bring jobs back to the american people.


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 09:47 PM~16446672
> *cool. we are trying to make it happen quickly. we were fortunate to have found a manufacturer here in the states. we could have had them made in china, but that is not an option for us. we need to bring jobs back to the american people.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 04:54 PM~16443545
> *today we recieved the legal information we needed.
> 
> 64pimpala and i now *legally* own the name "Premium Sportway". We are registered with the United States Patent Office. Up until now, it was never a registered name, and now that name and its rights belong to us. No one else can make a tire with that name on it.
> 
> This is why we were so secretive for so long. We had to ensure that there were no obstacles in our way. Now we can commence with production. The manufacturer needed proof of ownership of the name in order to make sure there were no conflicts of interest.
> 
> There may be a common law trademark issue down the road with the original maker of the 5.20, but since production ceased almost 30 years ago, we are told that any rights will most certainly be considered abandoned. This is also at the state level, and federal law usually superceedes state law. And common law is at the state level.
> 
> We are also waiting to hear back on whether the original molds are still around. There is documentation that as of 2006 or so, they were still in the inventory at the plant that made them. It has been closed since 1986 or so, and unless someone walked off with them, they should be there. But we have no way of knowing that they are even usable. Plus, if we make our tires a 6 ply, then the molds have to reflect the new ply rating, max load capacity, and max psi. So we would have to make new molds anyway. Besides, we have a feeling that the origiginal owner probably wouldnt give us the molds anyway. And since we own the name, it makes no sense to offer a licensing deal, as he cant make tires on his own, without a licensing deal from us! S
> *


Wow, really. I was buying 5.20's new and whenever I wanted to untill around 2000.

So the tires I bought were actually 20 year old NOS?


----------



## racerboy

from what we have learned so far, yes, those were 20 year old tires. fidelity made those tires until the mississippi plant closed in the mid 80's. they were made for jerry saunders of fairmount tire. now its possible he ceased production prior to the plant closure, but we have yet to confirm/deny that. we also do not know if he made his molds, or purchased them from some other entity. 

i have heard that legit tire stores cant sell a tire over 18 months old, and call it new.

there is always a date of manufacture on the sidewall. that is the only way to determine a tires age. but you must frst learn to decipher the code :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 28 2010, 08:38 PM~16445108-->
> 
> 
> 
> make it happen and we WILL support big homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> DAM SKIPPY
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 10:47 PM~16446672
> *cool. we are trying to make it happen quickly. we were fortunate to have found a manufacturer here in the states. we could have had them made in china, but that is not an option for us. we need to bring jobs back to the american people.
> *


Thank you for keeping it here in the states.I myself is self employed for every dollar i have made and spent.I'm a FIRM believer in a self contained make that shit here type of fella.So right the fuck on BUILT AND MADE IN THE USA.That's what it's all about w/ me as much as i can do.

I'll ditch my 155's any day for a set of USA made 5.20's from some REAL RIDERS....


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 11:02 PM~16447698
> *from what we have learned so far, yes, those were 20 year old tires. fidelity made those tires until the mississippi plant closed in the mid 80's. they were made for jerry saunders of fairmount tire. now its possible he ceased production prior to the plant closure, but we have yet to confirm/deny that. we also do not know if he made his molds, or purchased them from some other entity.
> 
> i have heard that legit tire stores cant sell a tire over 18 months old, and call it new.
> there is always a date of manufacture on the sidewall. that is the only way to determine a tires age. but you must frst learn to decipher the code :biggrin:
> *


that is actually not true this has not been regulated and although some places will not sell a tire over X amount of years old they are not obligated to 

there was a special on i think 20/20 a while back on this


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 11:02 PM~16447698
> *from what we have learned so far, yes, those were 20 year old tires. fidelity made those tires until the mississippi plant closed in the mid 80's. they were made for jerry saunders of fairmount tire. now its possible he ceased production prior to the plant closure, but we have yet to confirm/deny that. we also do not know if he made his molds, or purchased them from some other entity.
> 
> i have heard that legit tire stores cant sell a tire over 18 months old, and call it new.
> 
> there is always a date of manufacture on the sidewall. that is the only way to determine a tires age. but you must frst learn to decipher the code :biggrin:
> *


 Good info.

How the hell did we (lowriders) drop the ball for over 15 years (1985-2000) after the 5.20's stopped being reproduced? What I mean is they were plentifull in the 90's which means they were NOS at the time. Why did we not buy every tire we came across when we had the chance? It seems as if evrybody was surprised when the "well went dry"!

Good luck and I hope you succeed with this. I will buy.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2010, 01:05 AM~16448725
> *Good info.
> 
> How the hell did we (lowriders) drop the ball for over 15 years (1985-2000) after the 5.20's stopped being reproduced? What I mean is they were plentifull in the 90's which means they were NOS at the time. Why did we not buy every tire we came across when we had the chance? It seems as if evrybody was surprised when the "well went dry"!
> 
> Good luck and I hope you succeed with this. I will buy.
> *



seems like lifestyle bought about 10000 sets


----------



## dj short dog

This is one of those "where were you when this happened?" type deals....!

History in the making...

Hats off to you guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

This is one of the best things that's happened in lowriding in a while! Thanks you guys so much for going through all this trouble to remake the one and only tire for us


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Eryk

:h5: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## IIMPALAA

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 06:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


I'll need 10. 2 sets and 2 spares.


----------



## touchdowntodd

tttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 08:47 PM~16446672
> *cool. we are trying to make it happen quickly. we were fortunate to have found a manufacturer here in the states. we could have had them made in china, but that is not an option for us. we need to bring jobs back to the american people.
> *


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jan 29 2010, 07:22 AM~16449905
> *This is one of those "where were you when this happened?" type deals....!
> 
> History in the making...
> 
> Hats off to you guys. :thumbsup:
> *


x10000000000000


----------



## racerboy

The only hitch we see in the immediate future is Jerry putting up a fight. He still may have common law rights, even though we own the name at the federal level. Our attorney said its complicated, and if goes to court, it may not be as cut and dry as it should seem.

Still, we would be willing to work work out some sort of agreement with him. But as of today we have yet to speak with him. Our contact at the plant said that starting next week, they will be actively searching for the molds. If they find them, they will contact Jerry to see if he wants them. This is not good for us, as we want this to be as difficult for him as possible. We want to dissuade him from taking this on. Our contact said he would call us first to confirm/deny the molds are there. But then his next call will be to Jerry. So in a way, we hope the molds are gone.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 29 2010, 04:38 PM~16454228
> *The only hitch we see in the immediate future is Jerry  putting up a fight. He still may have common law rights, even though we own the name at the federal level. Our attorney said its complicated,  and if goes to court, it may not be as cut and dry as it should seem.
> 
> Still, we would be willing to work work out some sort of agreement with him. But as of today we have yet to speak with him. Our contact at the plant said that starting next week, they will be actively searching for the molds. If they find them, they will contact Jerry  to see if he wants them. This is not good for us, as we want this to be as difficult for him as possible. We want to dissuade him from taking this on. Our contact said he would call us first to confirm/deny the molds are there. But then his next call will be to Jerry. So in a way, we hope the molds are gone.
> *


THERES A TON OF RUMMERS CONCERNING THIS....IVE HEARD THE BACK OF THE MOLD WAS BROKEN IVE HEARD THE OPPOSITE....AND ALSO THATS ITS STILL AROUND... :dunno:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 29 2010, 09:16 AM~16449869
> *seems like lifestyle bought about 10000 sets
> *


No shit :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2010, 05:54 PM~16443545
> *today we recieved the legal information we needed.
> 
> 64pimpala and i now *legally* own the name "Premium Sportway". We are registered with the United States Patent Office. Up until now, it was never a registered name, and now that name and its rights belong to us. No one else can make a tire with that name on it.
> 
> This is why we were so secretive for so long. We had to ensure that there were no obstacles in our way. Now we can commence with production. The manufacturer needed proof of ownership of the name in order to make sure there were no conflicts of interest.
> 
> There may be a common law trademark issue down the road with the original maker of the 5.20, but since production ceased almost 30 years ago, we are told that any rights will most certainly be considered abandoned. This is also at the state level, and federal law usually superceedes state law. And common law is at the state level.
> 
> We are also waiting to hear back on whether the original molds are still around. There is documentation that as of 2006 or so, they were still in the inventory at the plant that made them. It has been closed since 1986 or so, and unless someone walked off with them, they should be there. But we have no way of knowing that they are even usable. Plus, if we make our tires a 6 ply, then the molds have to reflect the new ply rating, max load capacity, and max psi. So we would have to make new molds anyway. Besides, we have a feeling that the origiginal owner probably wouldnt give us the molds anyway. And since we own the name, it makes no sense to offer a licensing deal, as he cant make tires on his own, without a licensing deal from us! S
> *


and to think i was gonna have to settle for another set of 175's. you guys are fuckin rock stars for doin this! THANK YOU. i will buy, and convert as many radial riders as i can


----------



## racerboy

dont thank us yet...now we may have to gear up for battle. i doubt jerry is gonna give up without a fight. but everyday seems to bring us closer to getting this done!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 29 2010, 11:15 PM~16457427
> *dont thank us yet...now we may have to gear up for battle. i doubt jerry is gonna give up without a fight. but everyday seems to bring us closer to getting this done!
> *


Maybe he'll read the 5.20 FAIL topic and give up on producing them.Well we can all wish right :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

im not one to back down from a challenge! i dont mind a good fight...


----------



## BEDROCK C.C.

give you credit atleast your getting something done, still willing to wait for the first set to come my way, need any help let me know  :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 29 2010, 10:15 PM~16457427
> *dont thank us yet...now we may have to gear up for battle. i doubt jerry is gonna give up without a fight. but everyday seems to bring us closer to getting this done!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 29 2010, 05:38 PM~16454228
> *The only hitch we see in the immediate future is Jerry  putting up a fight. He still may have common law rights, even though we own the name at the federal level. Our attorney said its complicated,  and if goes to court, it may not be as cut and dry as it should seem.
> 
> Still, we would be willing to work work out some sort of agreement with him. But as of today we have yet to speak with him. Our contact at the plant said that starting next week, they will be actively searching for the molds. If they find them, they will contact Jerry  to see if he wants them. This is not good for us, as we want this to be as difficult for him as possible. We want to dissuade him from taking this on. Our contact said he would call us first to confirm/deny the molds are there. But then his next call will be to Jerry. So in a way, we hope the molds are gone.
> *


you should just do the go ahead and design and make your own molds. after so long i doubt he would have much say in it. 

either way its pretty much tehir loss for not registering the name etc. legaly i see your covered over him.


----------



## 65impalasfounder

<span style='font-family:Geneva'>5.20's COUNT ME IN!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2010, 03:05 AM~16448725
> *Good info.
> 
> How the hell did we (lowriders) drop the ball for over 15 years (1985-2000) after the 5.20's stopped being reproduced? What I mean is they were plentifull in the 90's which means they were NOS at the time. Why did we not buy every tire we came across when we had the chance? It seems as if evrybody was surprised when the "well went dry"!
> 
> Good luck and I hope you succeed with this. I will buy.
> *


a friend of mine had a huge trailer full of 5.20's at one time...a car hauler trailer.



no one would buy them...i bought 30 tires from him, i think the rest went to japan.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2010, 11:11 AM~16460157
> *a friend of mine had a huge trailer full of 5.20's at one time...a car hauler trailer.
> no one would buy them...i bought 30 tires from him, i think the rest went to japan.
> *


To bad he did not have the trailer full now seems as if everyone and there dog wants 5.20's now.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2010, 11:19 AM~16460646
> *To bad he did not have the trailer full now seems as if everyone and there dog wants 5.20's now.
> *



ill chime in as someone who thinks about safety.. i dont want the old ones.. these new ones will hopefully make our dreams come true


----------



## liljoefromkc

so has there been ne progress on manufacturing?if so im interested in 5.a full set and a spare.thanks in advance ne info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2010, 01:19 PM~16460646
> *To bad he did not have the trailer full now seems as if everyone and there dog wants 5.20's now.
> *


everyone wanted them back then too...


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 29 2010, 01:05 AM~16448725
> *Good info.
> 
> How the hell did we (lowriders) drop the ball for over 15 years (1985-2000) after the 5.20's stopped being reproduced? What I mean is they were plentifull in the 90's which means they were NOS at the time. Why did we not buy every tire we came across when we had the chance? It seems as if evrybody was surprised when the "well went dry"!
> 
> Good luck and I hope you succeed with this. I will buy.
> *


In 1997 I was still buying 100 at a time from the Fairmont warehouse but sadly most of those went to Japan,we sold to Johnnys Custom Factory in Chiba City(I think) :wow:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Jan 30 2010, 12:25 PM~16460677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill chime in as someone who thinks about safety.. i dont want the old ones.. these new ones will hopefully make our dreams come true
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very true.I could not imagine dumping huge money into my car and then roll on 20 plus year old tires hno: To me you have to have a big set of balls to do this.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Jan 30 2010, 06:16 PM~16462484
> *everyone wanted them back then too...
> *


True but I bet the price to buy them has doubled compared to 10 years ago.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 30 2010, 11:48 PM~16465444
> *
> True but I bet the price to buy them has doubled compared to 10 years ago.
> *



WAAAAAAAAAAAAY more than doubled man, WAY more


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by liljoefromkc_@Jan 30 2010, 05:13 PM~16462476
> *so has there been ne progress on manufacturing?if so im interested in 5.a full set and a spare.thanks in advance ne info is greatly appreciated.
> *


read from begining


----------



## 817Lowrider




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttmft for the homies makin dreams come true


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 1 2010, 11:02 AM~16476968
> *ttmft for the homies makin dreams come true
> *


X2


----------



## robs68

hope this happens...... :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

i have a meeting with jerry wednesday to discuss licensing possibilities. we will know within a week or so about the original molds. our contact is searching for them this week, and will let us know what he finds out. we would like to use them, but they rightfully belong to jerry, and he has the final say as to what happens to them. we need his approval to even inspect them.

if he agrees to work with us, then we will personally inspect them at the plant where they have been stored, and arrange shipment to our manufacturer.


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 1 2010, 07:02 PM~16481408
> *i have a meeting with jerry wednesday to discuss licensing possibilities. we will know within a week or so about the original molds. our contact is searching for them this week, and will let us know what he finds out. we would like to use them, but they rightfully belong to jerry, and he has the final say as to what happens to them. we need his approval to even inspect them.
> 
> if he agrees to work with us, then we will personally inspect them at the plant where they have been stored, and arrange shipment to our manufacturer.
> *


Good news. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 1 2010, 07:02 PM~16481408
> *i have a meeting with jerry wednesday to discuss licensing possibilities. we will know within a week or so about the original molds. our contact is searching for them this week, and will let us know what he finds out. we would like to use them, but they rightfully belong to jerry, and he has the final say as to what happens to them. we need his approval to even inspect them.
> 
> if he agrees to work with us, then we will personally inspect them at the plant where they have been stored, and arrange shipment to our manufacturer.
> *


What if he disagrees? Would you even need the mold if you are making a 6-ply??

Just wondering


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 1 2010, 09:53 PM~16482013
> *What if he disagrees? Would you even need the mold if you are making a 6-ply??
> 
> Just wondering
> *


We have asked and we were told before that we could make a 6ply tire in the old 4ply molds. We still need to fully confirm this.

Their is one potential problem with remaking these tires a true 6 ply. Racerboy talked to our manufacturer today and the DOT may not allow us to remake these tires as a 6ply. Our manufacturer is looking into this to see if it will be allowed.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 1 2010, 08:10 PM~16482266
> *We have asked and we were told before that we could make a 6ply tire in the old 4ply molds.  We still need to fully confirm this.
> 
> Their is one potential problem with remaking these tires a true 6 ply.  Racerboy talked to our manufacturer today and the DOT may not allow us to remake these tires as a 6ply.  Our manufacturer is looking into this to see if it will be allowed.
> *


 thats right. we are still looking into this. i had a lengthy telcon with the manufacturer vp today, and he mentioned that there are certain guidelines that the DOT requires for passenger car tires. so they may be a 4 ply after all, but if we get the original molds, then we will make them as they were originally, which is still better than the Coker tires, which are 2ply.

as for jerry disagreeing, well, i guess we will cross that bridge if and when we get to it. jerry is 67 years old. how much of a fight does he want to put up? what we plan to offer him is a nice little cut of what we make. his big concern was liability. if we shoulder that burden, along with all the related headaches of the manufacturing proceedure, all he has to do is sit back and collect a check.

if, after all that, he decides to balk, there is the little matter of who owns the name. without our consent, he cant make them. and if he really said no, we would more than likely just go ahead anyway, and deal with the fallout at a later date. 

how does that saying go? "laugh now, cry later"


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16484395
> *thats right. we are still looking into this. i had a lengthy telcon with the manufacturer vp today, and he mentioned that there are certain guidelines that the DOT requires for passenger car tires. so they may be a 4 ply after all, but if we get the original molds, then we will make them as they were originally, which is still better than the Coker tires, which are 2ply.
> 
> as for jerry disagreeing, well, i guess we will cross that bridge if and when we get to it. jerry is 67 years old. how much of a fight does he want to put up? what we plan to offer him is a nice little cut of what we make. his big concern was liability. if we shoulder that burden, along with all the related headaches of the manufacturing proceedure, all he has to do is sit back and collect a check.
> 
> if, after all that, he decides to balk, there is the little matter of who owns the name. without our consent, he cant make them. and if he really said no, we would more than likely just go ahead anyway, and deal with the fallout at a later date.
> 
> how does that saying go? "laugh now, cry later"
> *


:worship:


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## harborareaPhil

uffin: :h5: :x:


----------



## hoppin62

:run: :run: :run: TTT! :biggrin: </span>[/b]


----------



## 1229

anyone else feel like a kid on christmas eve???

:x: :run:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 12:10 AM~16485643
> *anyone else feel like a kid on christmas eve???
> 
> :x:  :run:
> *


fuckin A


hopefully everything works out.....and we will eventually get 15" too.... for the od school hubcap ridin'
:wow:


----------



## oldskool 67

This is gettin good! :drama:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Feb 1 2010, 08:10 PM~16482266-->
> 
> 
> 
> We have asked and we were told before that we could make a 6ply tire in the old 4ply molds.  We still need to fully confirm this.
> 
> Their is one potential problem with remaking these tires a true 6 ply.  Racerboy talked to our manufacturer today and the DOT may not allow us to remake these tires as a 6ply.  Our manufacturer is looking into this to see if it will be allowed.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Feb 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16484395
> *thats right. we are still looking into this. i had a lengthy telcon with the manufacturer vp today, and he mentioned that there are certain guidelines that the DOT requires for passenger car tires. so they may be a 4 ply after all, but if we get the original molds, then we will make them as they were originally, which is still better than the Coker tires, which are 2ply.
> 
> as for jerry disagreeing, well, i guess we will cross that bridge if and when we get to it. jerry is 67 years old. how much of a fight does he want to put up? what we plan to offer him is a nice little cut of what we make. his big concern was liability. if we shoulder that burden, along with all the related headaches of the manufacturing proceedure, all he has to do is sit back and collect a check.
> 
> if, after all that, he decides to balk, there is the little matter of who owns the name. without our consent, he cant make them. and if he really said no, we would more than likely just go ahead anyway, and deal with the fallout at a later date.
> 
> how does that saying go? "laugh now, cry later"
> *



produce!!!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 2 2010, 03:43 AM~16485862
> *fuckin A
> hopefully everything works out.....and we will eventually get 15" too.... for the od school hubcap ridin'
> :wow:
> *


 :0 for my winter ridin!


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep it on top


----------



## oldsoul

waiting hno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

wish these would be up and avail before summer.. might have to do radials for the summer waitin on these.. argh


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## MR.LAC

seeing is believing


----------



## liljoefromkc

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 31 2010, 11:27 AM~16467935
> *read from begining
> *


i did.read a lot and seeing if ne one has heard ne thing new?


----------



## MR.59

cash is burning a hole in my pocket
need a 5.20 fix fast!


----------



## racerboy

I met with Jerry today, and it went well. He is willing to work with us, and is enthusiastic about remaking the tire. I did not tell him 64 and I own the name.

Some things are better left unsaid.

We have tenative confirmation that two of the molds were located at the Fidelity tire plant today. Jerry said that there should be 9 molds total. If this is true, then we will make the tires with those molds. Even if they are broken, they can be repaired. I have another telephone meeting with the manufacturer Friday to discuss among other things, getting the molds to their plant from Mississippi. If we can use these molds, then this should speed up production by a couple months.

There is the possibility that the manufacturing company is up for sale. This shouldnt pose too much of a problem, but may delay any new contracts (us and anyone else) getting started. 

More news as it arrives...


----------



## harborareaPhil

congrats brother.....


this is great news :nicoderm:


----------



## monte77

It seems like its gettin closer to becoming reality. Cant wait.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Feb 3 2010, 05:58 PM~16503155
> *seeing is believing
> *


x5.20


----------



## touchdowntodd

shoot for june homies.. i keep puttin off buyin tires but once its TOO warm out im gonna wanna get tires.. and i DONT want cokers or radials


----------



## hoppin62

WoW! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

cant wait


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 06:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


count me in for three sets! :biggrin:


----------



## Redeemed1

This is what i'm talking about!!! I'll take a set of 14's, Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Redeemed1

I have a ? If you are using the 9 OG molds or any # of them and the OG maker Jerry is in with you wont these be considered the OG 5.20's instead of being said they are repop. Just curiuos, Because i am hearing quotes like replica and repop. but it sounds like they are the real deal to me. :dunno: Either way cant wait for mine!!, thanks for all the hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## brad4372

I'll take 6 13" and 6 14". Thanks for putting the effort into this!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Redeemed1_@Feb 4 2010, 05:59 AM~16508584
> *I have a ? If you are using the 9 OG molds or any # of them and the OG maker Jerry is in with you wont these be considered the OG 5.20's instead of being said they are repop. Just curiuos, Because i am hearing quotes like replica and repop. but it sounds like they are the real deal to me. :dunno: Either way cant wait for mine!!, thanks for all the hard work :thumbsup:
> *


If the original molds are found and are still useable or repairable if broken then they will be considered a repop of the OG 5.20's.

The replica term would be used if we had to make new molds to remake the OG 5.20's.

At least a couple of the OG molds may have already been found, but not confirmed yet. It is not known if any of them would be useable yet either. They need to be sent to our manufacturer for an engineer to inspect them to determine if they are still useable or repairable if need be.


----------



## MIKE JONES SGV

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 4 2010, 09:30 AM~16509812
> *If the original molds are found and are still useable or repairable if broken then they will be considered a repop of the OG 5.20's.
> 
> The replica term would be used if we had to make new molds to remake the OG 5.20's.
> 
> At least a couple of the OG molds may have already been found, but not confirmed yet.  It is not known if any of them would be useable yet either.  They need to be sent to our manufacturer for an engineer to inspect them to determine if they are still useable or repairable if need be.
> *


DO YOU HAVE 5/60 LET ME KNOW....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MIKE JONES SGV_@Feb 4 2010, 11:55 AM~16510081
> *DO YOU HAVE 5/60 LET ME KNOW....
> *


It is unknown if the 5.60 mold still exists or not. We are still waiting to hear back as to how many of the original 9 molds still exist. It could be all of them or only some of them we just don't know.

We will let everybody know as soon as we know.


----------



## BLUE OWL

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 12 2010, 10:33 PM~16274534
> *1 set of 14'z to see how durable they are ...... uknow....... test run them batches
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 4 2010, 12:06 PM~16510802
> *It is unknown if the 5.60 mold still exists or not. We are still waiting to hear back as to how many of the original 9 molds still exist. It could be all of them or only some of them we just don't know.
> 
> We will let everybody know as soon as we know.
> *


Thats what i really want are the 5.60s...


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 4 2010, 01:22 PM~16510946
> *Thats what i really want are the 5.60s...
> *


Even if the original 5.60 molds don't exist anymore, we would just go ahead and make new molds for them.


----------



## 64joe

i hope this really happens guys, because im all excited and i know alot of my friends would put their orders too.


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT for the kings


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: I WOULD GET A COUPLE OF SETS 4 $HURE


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## mattd




----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT .... 520s.... need em! 14s............


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 4 2010, 07:10 PM~16514718
> *hno:
> *


x2!


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

PUT ME DOWN FOR 5 OF 13'S N 5 14'S...


----------



## baggedout81

What's the pre-order tire count up to now fellas??? :wow:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 5 2010, 11:25 AM~16520886
> *What's the pre-order tire count up to now fellas??? :wow:
> *


A little over 500 tires by my count here on lil.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 5 2010, 09:56 AM~16521138
> *A little over 500 tires by my count here on lil.
> *


any further updates??
I know it's a day by day thing for you guys....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 5 2010, 01:29 PM~16521947
> *any further updates??
> I know it's a day by day thing for you guys....
> 
> 
> *


Not Really. We are waiting to hear back as to how many of the original molds still exist, and Racerboy is waiting to hear back from our manufacturer on some questions we asked earlier in the week.

Like you said it is a day by day thing.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 5 2010, 11:34 AM~16522000
> *Not Really.  We are waiting to hear back as to how many of the original molds still exist, and Racerboy is waiting to hear back from our manufacturer on some questions we asked earlier in the week.
> 
> Like you said it is a day by day thing.
> *


----------



## robs68

will these tires have the same dirty whitewalls like the old ones? by the way...why did the old ones turn brown? lols


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 5 2010, 02:51 PM~16522695
> *will these tires have the same dirty whitewalls like the old ones? by the way...why did the old ones turn brown? lols
> *


No, we will use a high quality whitewall material. Should be waaaaaaay better than the originals.

The old ones turned brown because they used some cheap ass whitewall materials, that let the oils in the tire rubber bleed through to easily.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 5 2010, 10:56 AM~16521138
> *A little over 500 tires by my count here on lil.
> *


???? So where else are you advertising or are you??

That's a pretty good 1st run of tires,once there out there and people see em (non LIL members) ewwwww we look out


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 5 2010, 03:13 PM~16522900
> *???? So where else are you advertising or are you??
> 
> That's a pretty good 1st run of tires,once there out there and people see em (non LIL members) ewwwww we look out
> *


We have gotten the word out a little bit by telling people we know what we are trying to do, and letting them get the word out as well.

I mean we don't have any Billboards or anything like that, if that's what you mean.

We know once they are out and people start seeing them, this shit is gonna go crazy!!!

Right now we are just fully focused on getting them back in production.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 5 2010, 02:21 PM~16522982
> *We have gotten the word out a little bit by telling people we know what we are trying to do, and letting them get the word out as well.
> 
> I mean we don't have any Billboards or anything like that, if that's what you mean.
> 
> We know once they are out and people start seeing them, this shit is gonna go crazy!!!
> 
> Right now we are just fully focused on getting them back in production.
> *


Right on Right on

There tires after there out are gonna sell them selves.I wouldn't be surprised if you'll need any advertisement.

Word of mouth is a powerful thing.Especially something this big to the lowrider/bomb community


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 5 2010, 01:27 PM~16523049
> *Right on Right on
> 
> There tires after there out are gonna sell them selves.I wouldn't be surprised if you'll need any advertisement.
> 
> Word of mouth is a powerful thing.Especially something this big to the lowrider/bomb community
> *


true dat


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt.. 

fuck advertising, save that money to keep the price down.. 

sell at shows and through websites like this that are FREE.. 

you guys will sell 2,000 tires the first 3 months i predict


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 12 2010, 10:03 PM~16273424
> *i would take 1 set of 13's for sure! and a second set if it all works out good
> *



same here :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

in late summer my C.C. here in Houston, TX holds our annual car show. if these are already produced by then id glady provide to you guys a BOOTH at our 13th annual show at NO COST in order to market them in this area. Anything to promote the remaiking and avilibility of em. If all goes well with production and all the red tape you guys are messing with and if interested in this. 

just le t me know.


----------



## racerboy

Well, nothing today. I will try tomorrrow, as Mike sometimes answers his phone on the weekends.

There are a number of people now involved at the manufacturer. We are really relying on other people now. As far as we are concerned, we would just start now. But the original molds are what we are really after for a number of reasons:

1) Using an original mold make these tires more authentic and therfore more desireable. In a sense, they will be original tires. 

2) Cost. Molds are expensive. As are the technical drawings, which are required to produce molds. Our best price for molds and drawings are are around $5500 per size. We ultimately need 3 sizes. Additionally, we need two possibly 3 molds per size (one as a backup in case one is disabled) Only one set of drawings per size are needed.

3) Timing. drawings, manufacturing of the molds, and shipping of the molds from the factory to the tire manufacturer are going to take time. If the original molds are in fact at the Fidelity plant, and they do not require repair, we could in theory commence production in 60 days.

The mere fact we have contacted Jerry, and that he is willing to work with us is also huge. We have not yet hammered out any particulars, but I would imagine he will want a third. Which, at this point, is acceptable to us. He is a huge dealer, and could really move some tires. He told me that during the peak years, he was moving 25-30,000 tires. But that was at $45 per tire or so.

So again we wait. I am waiting for Mike, Mike is waiting to hear from the designer, the designer needs info from the engineer, the engineer and the designer need to run it by the accountants (to meet our price point), who then need to get the whole thing approved by the financing department (though we are hoping for a 30 days same as cash deal). We need to arrange shipping of the molds from Fidelity to the manufacturer, then tires from the manufacturer to the warehouse in cali. (or Jerrys shop)

So when someone asks if this is really going to happen, as far as we are concerned, yes, its going to happen. But only if all of the above criteria are met. Its like an orchestra: We are the conductors, but there are many more individuals that make up the band! If any one of them fail to hold up their end, we have to improvise, and find different alternatives. If several fail, we could face serious problems.

We have heard conflicting reports about the necessity of involving the DOT. As of this post, I have yet to hear anything conclusive about their involvement. 

Our contact is currently confirming the molds that he found are in fact ours, as well as searching for the remainder of the molds. With any luck, we should know within a week. 

More news as it develops...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 5 2010, 09:01 PM~16527358
> *in late summer my C.C. here in Houston, TX holds our annual car show. if these are already produced by then id glady provide to you guys a BOOTH at our 13th annual show at NO COST in order to market them in this area. Anything to promote the remaiking and avilibility of em. If all goes well with production and all the red tape you guys are messing with and if interested in this.
> 
> just le t me know.
> *


 Yes, we would be interested. We are actively searching for large venue shows. Because of time and money, we are interested only in big shows that are heavily promoted. Local shows in Cali are an exception, as I live close to the central coast, and can do shows in the bay area, Los Angeles, and San Diego easily. 64 is in Florida, and can handle his area. We would probably work together on the LRM shows.

How many cars/attendees have previous shows attracted? I have a large truck and trailer, and could haul a couple hundred tires there easily. 

Thanks for the booth space too!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 5 2010, 12:51 PM~16522695
> *will these tires have the same dirty whitewalls like the old ones? by the way...why did the old ones turn brown? lols
> *


thats what made them unique :biggrin: .................and all the Bleche White/Comet you could use......it was tedious work just to get them yellow :biggrin: ....and that was the shit :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Feb 4 2010, 10:22 AM~16510946
> *Thats what i really want are the 5.60s...
> *


X560 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 5 2010, 10:03 PM~16528012
> *Well, nothing today. I will try tomorrrow, as Mike sometimes answers his phone on the weekends.
> 
> There are a number of people now involved at the manufacturer. We are really relying on other people now. As far as we are concerned, we would just start now. But the original molds are what we are really after for a number of reasons:
> 
> 1) Using an original mold make these tires more authentic and therfore more desireable. In a sense, they will be original tires.
> 
> 2) Cost. Molds are expensive. As are the technical drawings, which are required to produce molds. Our best price for molds and drawings are are around $5500 per size. We ultimately need 3 sizes. Additionally, we need two possibly 3 molds per size (one as a backup in case one is disabled) Only one set of drawings per size are needed.
> 
> 3) Timing. drawings, manufacturing of the molds, and shipping of the molds from the factory to the tire manufacturer are going to take time. If the original molds are in fact at the Fidelity plant, and they do not require repair, we could in theory commence production in 60 days.
> 
> The mere fact we have contacted Jerry, and that he is willing to work with us is also huge. We have not yet hammered out any particulars, but I would imagine he will want a third. Which, at this point, is acceptable to us. He is a huge dealer, and could really move some tires. He told me that during the peak years, he was moving 25-30,000 tires. But that was at $45 per tire or so.
> 
> So again we wait. I am waiting for Mike, Mike is waiting to hear from the designer, the designer needs info from the engineer, the engineer and the designer need to run it by the accountants (to meet our price point), who then need to get the whole thing approved by the financing department (though we are hoping for a 30 days same as cash deal). We need to arrange shipping of the molds from Fidelity to the manufacturer, then tires from the manufacturer to the warehouse in cali. (or Jerrys shop)
> 
> So when someone asks if this is really going to happen, as far as we are concerned, yes, its going to happen. But only if all of the above criteria are met. Its like an orchestra: We are the conductors, but there are many more individuals that make up the band! If any one of them fail to hold up their end, we have to improvise, and find different alternatives. If several fail, we could face serious problems.
> 
> We have heard conflicting reports about the necessity of involving the DOT. As of this post, I have yet to hear anything conclusive about their involvement.
> 
> Our contact is currently confirming the molds that he found are in fact ours, as well as searching for the remainder of the molds. With any luck, we should know within a week.
> 
> More news as it develops...
> *


great work fellas....I remember paying @ $40 bucks @ 1988 at Discount Tire....

I seriously can't wait for this to happen


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep the homies on top as they get closer and closer


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 6 2010, 07:31 AM~16530405
> *keep the homies on top as they get closer and closer
> *


X2


----------



## lowbird

This topic is pretty inspirational....Alot of people do alot of talking and never follow thru(myself included). Its good to see a couple of guys with a pretty big idea follow it all the way through.Cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## CLASSIC 69

ill take 2 sets of 13's


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Feb 6 2010, 09:10 PM~16535614
> *This topic is pretty inspirational....Alot of people do alot of talking and never follow thru(myself included). Its good to see a couple of guys with a pretty big idea follow it all the way through.Cant wait to see the finished product!
> *


   :yes: :yes:


----------



## racerboy

I managed to reach Mike at the manufacturer today! He said all is well, and there are only a few more details to work out. First, we need to determine if we need the technical drawings for the composition of the rubber. He is thinking not, as they already make a bias ply tire, and they can "tweak" the ingredients to suit our particular application. Apparently, every tire is slightly different. Secondly, we need to tell himif we have the original molds. Again, as has been said numerous times, we think we have them. We are waiting for confirmation that the molds that were found are the 5.20 molds. And we are fairly certain that the DOT is not involved. They are the agency you have to report to if there is a problem. Tires can be made and sold without testing, but if there is a lawsuit, the manufacturer will lose because they failed to test the tires.

Wednesday Mike will call us back with the final answers to our questions. We now need to work out our deal with Jerry.

things are coming together.... :biggrin:

Oh and the timeline is something like this: If we use only one mold, the factory can make about 20 tires a day. So to make 500 tires will take 5 weeks. Now we are hoping that they can make the 13's and 14's simultaneously. But they may need the personell on other projects, so there is a possibility that the production of both sizes may be staggered. So maybe when they are in the 3rd week of 13" production, the 14's will start. 

If we got the deal worked out with Jerry, we could have the molds at the manufacturer by the middle of march. Allow a few weeks to inspect/repair the molds. Then maybe another week or two to schedule the production. They will need to make several tires until the rubber mixture is perfected, so allow maybe another 3 weeks. The 5 weeks for production, and another week for shipping. so that gives us a due date of 17 weeks, or about 4 months. So from the time we get the go ahead, we are looking at 4, maybe 5 months until we have tires in the warehouse.


----------



## baggedout81

WIN :biggrin:


----------



## 19jaquez84

:cheesy: :worship: :x: :x:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by lowbird_@Feb 6 2010, 09:10 PM~16535614
> *This topic is pretty inspirational....Alot of people do alot of talking and never follow thru(myself included). Its good to see a couple of guys with a pretty big idea follow it all the way through.Cant wait to see the finished product!
> *


 Thanks for the props, but its a little early yet. The reality is that so far all this has been is talk. Sure we have had meetings, sent countless emails, spent hours upon hours on the phones, and have researched stuff online, but the truth is its nothing that anyone could not have done. 

So dont thank us until you are rolling your new 5.20's!


----------



## hoppin62

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

I'll need a set of 13's!

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 5 2010, 11:11 PM~16528122
> *Yes, we would be interested. We are actively searching for large venue shows. Because of time and money, we are interested only in big shows that are heavily promoted. Local shows in Cali are an exception, as I live close to the central coast, and can do shows in the bay area, Los Angeles, and San Diego easily. 64 is in Florida, and can handle his area. We would probably work together on the LRM shows.
> 
> How many cars/attendees have previous shows attracted? I have a large truck and trailer, and could haul a couple hundred tires there easily.
> 
> Thanks for the booth space too!
> *



For our show, we avg over 100 entries and spectators in the couple thousands. an overal smaller show usually held in an outdoor or outdoor/indoor venue. for being 13 years now we have a regular atendees. I can imagine the expense would still be high to come out, even if you want to bing out a sample tire and some literature or info on them would work. or any promotional items...you can even shipe em out and i can gladly set the up and ship back after the show if you like.

As Vice chairman of the Houston Lowrider Council, and main representative of my CC. I have vast amounts of connections to 90% or more of the car clubs an shops in the area. Not just in the LOWRIDER market but HOTRODS and RatRods as well. just in case you decide to market in this area. anything to help the cause and NOT looking for any type of compensation.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 2 2010, 12:10 AM~16485643
> *anyone else feel like a kid on christmas eve???
> 
> :x:  :run:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 7 2010, 07:28 PM~16542144
> *:yes:
> *


x2


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2010, 06:15 PM~16542057
> *For our show, we avg over 100 entries and spectators in the couple thousands. an overal smaller show usually held in an outdoor or outdoor/indoor venue. for being 13 years now we have a regular atendees. I can imagine the expense would still be high to come out, even if you want to bing out a sample tire and some literature or info on them would work. or any promotional items...you can even shipe em out and i can gladly set the up and ship back after the show if you like.
> 
> As Vice chairman of the Houston Lowrider Council, and main representative of my CC. I have vast amounts of connections to 90% or more of the  car clubs an shops in the area. Not just in the LOWRIDER market but HOTRODS and RatRods as well. just in case you decide to market in this area. anything to help the cause and NOT looking for any type of compensation.
> 
> 
> *


 Wow, man, that would be great. I have no problem driving the truck and trailer out there for a show. It isnt a lot of money, and I dont mind promoting our tires. I will keep you posted on all the latest developments!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 7 2010, 08:55 PM~16542828
> *Wow, man, that would be great. I have no problem driving the truck and trailer out there for a show. It isnt a lot of money, and I dont mind promoting our tires. I will keep you posted on all the latest developments!
> *


i can also keep you connected to the largest shows out here if necesary BUT im sure they charge about 500-900 per booth etc. something i have no control over so only speak for my self/club. 




on another note .... would be cool to see a "sliced" smaple of each tire an OG 5.20 an coker 5.2 and the ones you will potentially be producing. if any diferences that would be one way of comparing..


----------



## azmobn06

TTT for the 5.20, 5.60 Kings!!


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT :biggrin: history in the making......


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## shawntitan

I don't run 5.20's, but I've gotta give you a lot of props for trying to make this happen... good luck homey!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

Sounds like your makin good progress. Can't wait to start stockin up on these. Looks like I'm gona have to sell all my ogs pertty soon


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 7 2010, 08:11 PM~16543064
> *i can also keep you connected to the largest shows out here if necesary BUT im sure they charge about 500-900 per booth etc. something i have no control over so only speak for my self/club.
> on another note .... would be cool to see a "sliced" smaple of each tire an OG 5.20 an coker 5.2 and the ones you will potentially be producing.  if any diferences that would be one way of comparing..
> 
> 
> *


we can address those shows when we get to that point.

and as for samples, if we use the original molds, then there will be NO difference between new and NOS tires. If we use new molds, then we will post up pictures. The "new" tires will be 99% correct. This is because there will always be minor differences when a mold is made from a tire, as opposed to a tire made from a mold. Still, the diferences will minor, and virtually un noticable. For instance, the tread may be a millimeter wider/narrower. These are differences that probably occur between the NOS tires due to there being 3 molds per size. Molds break and become damaged. When they are repaired, there are variences that are, at the time, of little or no consequence.


----------



## firme63ragtop

:biggrin: I'll take about a million of them :biggrin:


----------



## Glamorous Life

looks like some thig is going on here, great job guy's hope jerry makes the deal for everyone's sake.keep it real ,hit me up when you get a chance 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## TWEEDY

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## oldsoul

SHIT,I CANT WAIT hno:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## browntown93

put me down for a 1 set of 14's what is there to lose


----------



## fleetwoodkiller

how much for 5.20 13 for 5 of them


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by low 86 regal_@Feb 9 2010, 09:56 PM~16565590
> *how much for 5.20 13 for 5 of them
> *


They are not out yet.

We still have a few details to work out before they can go back in to production, including verification of whether the orginal molds still exist and if they are useable.


----------



## REGALHILOW




----------



## touchdowntodd

any new news?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 10 2010, 01:54 PM~16572255
> *any new news?
> *


We hope to hear back from our manufacturer today on some details. Other than that we are stuck waiting to hear back on some phone calls and emails.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 10 2010, 12:17 PM~16572425
> *We hope to hear back from our manufacturer today on some details.  Other than that we are stuck waiting to hear back on some phone calls and emails.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

keep ur hopes up fellas :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Who posted in: "new" OG 5.20's "PRE" pre-order topic
Poster	Posts
azmobn06	55
racerboy	46
touchdowntodd	34
64 PIMPALA	23
robs68	17
Reverend Hearse	16
baggedout81	10
BIG RED	9
Jaime-ViejitosNM	9
slo	8
TATTOO-76	6
MR.59	6
DanielDucati	5
hoppin62	5
Coast One	5
soldierboy	5
harborareaPhil	5
MANDOS69C/10	4
FREAKY TALES	4
Crenshaw's Finest	4
Airborne	4
Just_Looking	4
mattd	3
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	3
oldsoul	3
EPTXCarlover	3
Dat Dirty Rat	3
Rod Stewart	3
65impalasfounder	3
All Out Customs	2
monte77	2
64_EC_STYLE	2
plank	2
interiorcrocodile	2
REGALHILOW	2
dj short dog	2
Classic - Landau	2
DIRTYWHITEBOY	2
Ragtop Ted	2
Stomper714	2
1bad-azz cadi	2
smiley`s 84 fleetwood	2
lowbird	2
Redeemed1	2
liljoefromkc	2
masatalker	2
mozzywozzy	1
REGAL81	1
704 Sheen	1
brad4372	1
Glamorous Life	1
OLDTIME47	1
817Lowrider	1
NEWLIFE ELA	1
Magentalicious	1
Spanky	1
ACCESSORYFREAK	1
Low_Ryde	1
Eryk	1
kandylac	1
OUTHOPU	1
SoTexCustomz	1
bigbearlocos	1
MIKE JONES SGV	1
TWEEDY	1
LAC_MASTA	1
infamous62	1
wsrider	1
GOODFELLAS	1
oldskool 67	1
MR.*512*	1
AZs finest13	1
TopDogg	1
AndrewH	1
IIMPALAA	1
Top_Dog_Calistyle	1
TX IMPERIALS	1
theloyaltyones	1
Mr Minnesota	1
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY	1
DELEGATION 76	1
browntown93	1
robneronyc	1
betoooo!	1
unique27	1
SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO	1
LacN_Thru	1
brian84corvette	1
MR.LAC	1
shawntitan	1
CADILLAC PIMPN	1
NICE DREAMS	1
lowrivi1967	1
ben d	1
CPT BOY	1
Escandaloso	1
64joe	1
low 86 regal	1
menacekustoms	1
WALT CUSTOMS	1
caprice75classic	1
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.	1
hanks16	1
Flowrider	1
BEDROCK C.C.	1
CLASSIC 69	1
ss62vert	1
alexg1200	1
~MONTECARLOW~	1
hangingloose_4u	1
parts7790	1
fiftythree	1
firme63ragtop	1
loco 66	1
$$bigjoker$$	1
xavierthexman	1
19jaquez84	1
K-Blaze	1
wallace pardo	1
Firefly	1
BrownAzt3ka	1


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol, im #3 on the thread, does that mean ill be 3rd to get my tires!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 10 2010, 07:27 PM~16576694
> *lol, im #3 on the thread, does that mean ill be 3rd to get my tires!
> *


I'm number 1 in line then :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

IM CATCHING UP.... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 10 2010, 09:20 PM~16578119
> *IM CATCHING UP.... :biggrin:
> *


hurry up :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT for the 520s... and 560s


----------



## indycapri

I got a set of 5.20 14 skinny white wall with tread ranging from 70-85 percent.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by indycapri_@Feb 11 2010, 09:15 AM~16581805
> *I got a set of 5.20 14 skinny white wall with tread ranging from 70-85 percent.
> *


better dump them before the repros get made.... then they wont have much value... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2010, 09:21 AM~16582351
> *better dump them before the repros get made.... then they wont have much value... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 11 2010, 09:05 AM~16581721
> *TTMFT for the 520s... and 560s
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep this shit on TOP homies


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2010, 10:21 AM~16582351
> *better dump them before the repros get made.... then they wont have much value... :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 11 2010, 06:00 PM~16586641
> *keep this shit on TOP homies
> *


 :yes:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 11 2010, 06:00 PM~16586641
> *keep this shit on TOP homies
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## monte77

:biggrin: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## hoppin62

I've had them on all! :cheesy: you got to love 'em! :biggrin: 

5.20's on 6's, 7's, & 8's!


----------



## vazquejs

Any updates on the tires? I'd be down for a new set for my engraved Zeniths. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 12 2010, 06:40 AM~16588918
> *I've had them on all!  :cheesy:  you got to love 'em!  :biggrin:
> 
> 5.20's on 6's, 7's, &  8's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The infamous picture :biggrin: 

I always show this to fools on BMW forums when they think they're really stretching their tires if they put a 195 on a x7 rim :biggrin:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

Set of 14" :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Feb 11 2010, 09:40 PM~16588918
> *I've had them on all!  :cheesy:  you got to love 'em!  :biggrin:
> 
> 5.20's on 6's, 7's, &  8's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## rollindeep408

:x:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 12 2010, 10:56 AM~16593248
> *:cheesy:
> *


your catching up :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2010, 12:49 PM~16594184
> *your catching up :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 12 2010, 04:39 AM~16591462
> *The infamous picture  :biggrin:
> 
> I always show this to fools on BMW forums when they think they're really stretching their tires if they put a 195 on a x7 rim  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah... this picture is going around! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I like the way the lip of the rim sticks out on 8's :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

any good news????


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 12 2010, 06:11 PM~16595649
> *any good news????
> *


We are gonna be waiting for a little while. Jerry will be meeting with his attorney on the 24th.
We are also still waiting for confirmation of the original molds existence. Maybe next week, maybe longer, our contact cannot give us a firm date on this.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 12 2010, 04:38 PM~16595855
> *We are gonna be waiting for a little while.  Jerry will be meeting with his attorney on the 24th.
> We are also still waiting for confirmation of the original molds existence.  Maybe next week, maybe longer, our contact cannot give us a firm date on this.
> *


----------



## racerboy

not much to add. i left several messages for the manufacturer, and did not recieve a call back.

i called jerry today (actually spoke to his son, brad) and they said they have a meeting with their attorney on the 24th. he said he really didnt have anything to say until after the meeting with their attorney. we never recieved any emails back from jerry. i really hope they dont try and steal this away from us. while we have a federal trademark, its a weak advantage at best. apparently, common law has more clout than first thought.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 12 2010, 08:50 PM~16597970
> *not much to add. i left several messages for the manufacturer, and did not recieve a call back.
> 
> i called jerry today (actually spoke to his son, brad) and they said they have a meeting with their attorney on the 24th. he said he really didnt have anything to say until after the meeting with their attorney. we never recieved any emails back from jerry. i really hope they dont try and steal this away from us. while we have a federal trademark, its a weak advantage at best. apparently, common law has more clout than first thought.
> *


aw chit


----------



## hoppin62

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## touchdowntodd

i still got a good feeling about tihs... the homie will take his cut, you guys seem to be offering him a lotta money to sit back and do nothin.. 

keep up the hard work homies, it WILL pay off


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 13 2010, 06:50 AM~16600729
> *i still got a good feeling about tihs... the homie will take his cut, you guys seem to be offering him a lotta money to sit back and do nothin..
> 
> keep up the hard work homies, it WILL pay off
> *


YUP KEEP UP THE WORK, THANKS!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 13 2010, 09:50 AM~16600729
> *i still got a good feeling about tihs... the homie will take his cut, you guys seem to be offering him a lotta money to sit back and do nothin..
> 
> keep up the hard work homies, it WILL pay off
> *


Don't worry, We are not gonna give up without a fight. We are gonna see this through till the end, one way or the other.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 12 2010, 08:50 PM~16597970
> *not much to add. i left several messages for the manufacturer, and did not recieve a call back.
> 
> i called jerry today (actually spoke to his son, brad) and they said they have a meeting with their attorney on the 24th. he said he really didnt have anything to say until after the meeting with their attorney. we never recieved any emails back from jerry. i really hope they dont try and steal this away from us. while we have a federal trademark, its a weak advantage at best.  apparently, common law has more clout than first thought.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Feb 13 2010, 10:13 AM~16601510-->
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, We are not gonna give up without a fight.  We are gonna see this through till the end, one way or the other.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Feb 13 2010, 12:24 PM~16602333
> *
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 13 2010, 12:31 PM~16602361
> *:happysad:
> :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: i guess i can remain hopeful , but i seem to remember jerry being kind of an ass....


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 12 2010, 09:50 PM~16597970
> *not much to add. i left several messages for the manufacturer, and did not recieve a call back.
> 
> i called jerry today (actually spoke to his son, brad) and they said they have a meeting with their attorney on the 24th. he said he really didnt have anything to say until after the meeting with their attorney. we never recieved any emails back from jerry. i really hope they dont try and steal this away from us. while we have a federal trademark, its a weak advantage at best. apparently, common law has more clout than first thought.
> *


i would boycot if they pulled a stunt like that


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ttt


----------



## MR.59

WHEN IN DOUBT,,,,,
SLUG IT OUT!

DON`T GIVE UP


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 13 2010, 12:45 PM~16602433
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:  i guess i can remain hopeful , but i seem to remember jerry being kind of an ass....
> *


true, until we know for sure we can remain hopeful that something good comes out of this.


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT


----------



## racerboy

when i talked to brad at fairmount, both he and his dad (jerry) were primarily concerned about liability. they stand a lot more to lose than 64 and i. i failed to acknowledge their concerns at the time, but when 64 and i talked about it, we tought that coker is making a tire that fails consistantly, and has seemed both unconcerned and unfazed by it. so im going to send another email and bring this up to them


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 15 2010, 09:34 AM~16616868
> *when i talked to brad at fairmount, both he and his dad (jerry) were primarily concerned about liability. they stand a lot more to lose than 64 and i. i failed to acknowledge their concerns at the time, but when 64 and i talked about it, we tought that coker is making a tire that fails consistantly, and has seemed both unconcerned and unfazed by it. so im going to send another email and bring this up to them
> *


It's funny that there more worried about you guys (you and 64) than they are the fack that there putting out tires that put peoples's lives in danger.

The one that really get's me is this one.If the can start splitting on just a ROLLER you have a HUGE problem on your hands.

I take it you have sent them this link already huh?


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

got my money waitin...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 AM~16618251
> *It's funny that there more worried about you guys (you and 64) than they are  the fack that there putting out tires that put peoples's lives in danger.
> 
> The one that really get's me is this one.If the can start splitting on just a ROLLER you have a HUGE problem on your hands.
> 
> I take it you have sent them this link already huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yes, i have sent them this link. in the beginning, i was more interested in getting the coker tires built better. but after a while, i decided to get the og sportways made. thats when i met 64, and realized he was as serious as i was.

but as far as fairmount is concerned, we are waiting for them to figure whatever it is they need to figure out.

if we do not get anything from them by the first week of march, we intend to step it up by informing them we are doing this with or without them. we do own the federal rights to the name, and while that doesnt mean too much, it will hopefully get their attention, and show that we are not a couple of idiots. plus, it may prevent them from pulling the mat out from underneath us.

they can either work with us or not. they can sit back, do nothing, and collect a check, or they can fight us and get nothing. you are either with us or against us, as george w bush once said. we are going to do this, with or without their consent. i we choose to do this "bandit" style (i.e. no permission), we have to set up an LLC to prevent them from suing the pants off of us. i have a couple of houses, and i dont want to loose them.

the only things we are waiting for is the confirmation of the molds at fidelity, the go ahead from our manufacturer, and jerry to let us handle this. we have done just about all that we can, and now its time for the other players in this game to step up.

in the end, i feel that we did what we set out to do. granted, there is no tire being made yet, but if this doesnt happen, its because fairmount stopped this from being a reality. if not for them, we would be in the beginning process of production. we found the og molds (well, we at least found where they were last time anyone physically saw them), we found a manufacturer (which jerry said he spent 20 years trying to find one- and failed) and we found a market (you guys). not bad for a couple of guys not in the tire making business, and doing this as a side job.

i still feel positive about this, though we may need to set up a fund to bail 64 and i out of jail for trademark infringement!


----------



## monte77

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 15 2010, 04:52 PM~16620074
> *yes, i have sent them this link. in the beginning, i was more interested in getting the coker tires built better. but after a while, i decided to get the og sportways made. thats when i met 64, and realized he was as serious as i was.
> 
> but as far as fairmount is concerned, we are waiting for them to figure whatever it is they need to figure out.
> 
> if we do not get anything from them by the first week of march, we intend to step it up by informing them we are doing this with or without them. we do own the federal rights to the name, and while that doesnt mean too much, it will hopefully get their attention, and show that we are not a couple of idiots. plus, it may prevent them from pulling the mat out from underneath us.
> 
> they can either work with us or not. they can sit back, do nothing, and collect a check, or they can fight us and get nothing. you are either with us or against us, as george w bush once said. we are going to do this, with or without their consent. i we choose to do this "bandit" style (i.e. no permission), we have to set up an LLC to prevent them from suing the pants off of us. i have a couple of houses, and i dont want to loose them.
> 
> the only things we are waiting for is the confirmation of the molds at fidelity, the go ahead from our manufacturer, and jerry to let us handle this. we have done just about all that we can, and now its time for the other players in this game to step up.
> 
> in the end, i feel that we did what we set out to do. granted, there is no tire being made yet, but if this doesnt happen, its because fairmount stopped this from being a reality. if not for them, we would be in the beginning process of production. we found the og molds (well, we at least found where they were last time anyone physically saw them), we found a manufacturer (which jerry said he spent 20 years trying to find one- and failed) and we found a market (you guys). not bad for a couple of guys not in the tire making business, and doing this as a side job.
> 
> i still feel positive about this, though we may need to set up a fund to bail 64 and i out of jail for trademark infringement!
> *


Sounds good that you guys are willing to do this with or without them. Its a big project, but with all the other riders including myself, we cant wait for the original lowrider tire to be back in the market and back on our rides. Thanks again for doing this. Good luck homies, and play it smart!


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Feb 15 2010, 11:48 AM~16618251
> *It's funny that there more worried about you guys (you and 64) than they are  the fack that there putting out tires that put peoples's lives in danger.
> 
> The one that really get's me is this one.If the can start splitting on just a ROLLER you have a HUGE problem on your hands.
> 
> I take it you have sent them this link already huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those are my tires!...and frame....as you can tell I rolled on those tires on Zeniths and at the time had maybe 2 weeks on them tires.



I hope everything works out and we get those OG tires cause Coker's are pissing me off  :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

word... work it out cause i need 520s and DONT want cokers!


----------



## robs68

AND WE WAIT...........


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 15 2010, 04:52 PM~16620074
> *yes, i have sent them this link. in the beginning, i was more interested in getting the coker tires built better. but after a while, i decided to get the og sportways made. thats when i met 64, and realized he was as serious as i was.
> 
> but as far as fairmount is concerned, we are waiting for them to figure whatever it is they need to figure out.
> 
> if we do not get anything from them by the first week of march, we intend to step it up by informing them we are doing this with or without them. we do own the federal rights to the name, and while that doesnt mean too much, it will hopefully get their attention, and show that we are not a couple of idiots. plus, it may prevent them from pulling the mat out from underneath us.
> 
> they can either work with us or not. they can sit back, do nothing, and collect a check, or they can fight us and get nothing. you are either with us or against us, as george w bush once said. we are going to do this, with or without their consent. i we choose to do this "bandit" style (i.e. no permission), we have to set up an LLC to prevent them from suing the pants off of us. i have a couple of houses, and i dont want to loose them.
> 
> the only things we are waiting for is the confirmation of the molds at fidelity, the go ahead from our manufacturer, and jerry to let us handle this. we have done just about all that we can, and now its time for the other players in this game to step up.
> 
> in the end, i feel that we did what we set out to do. granted, there is no tire being made yet, but if this doesnt happen, its because fairmount stopped this from being a reality. if not for them, we would be in the beginning process of production. we found the og molds (well, we at least found where they were last time anyone physically saw them), we found a manufacturer (which jerry said he spent 20 years trying to find one- and failed) and we found a market (you guys). not bad for a couple of guys not in the tire making business, and doing this as a side job.
> 
> i still feel positive about this, though we may need to set up a fund to bail 64 and i out of jail for trademark infringement!
> *


There's allot of folks behind ya.And i'll almost guaranty if you wanted at least 1/3 of the people that posted taht they wanted a set would put there money where there mouth is.I for one know i would.
HAHAH jerrry said 20 years-quess he didn't really wann look that hard.

He just found a market that was in demand for them so i guess he didnt care what it took to get the m out.AGAIN THESE ARE "MY WORD'S" NO ONE ELSES.

Shit i'm still behind the cause.

PAYPAL READY


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by monte77_@Feb 15 2010, 08:37 PM~16622701
> *Sounds good that you guys are willing to do this with or without them. Its a big project, but with all the other riders including myself, we cant wait for the original lowrider tire to be back in the market and back on our rides. Thanks again for doing this. Good luck homies, and play it smart!
> *


----------



## racerboy

so far, a lot of what jerry has told me, 64, and others is just plain wrong. we are not sure if he is purposely trying to mis-inform us or what. for instance, he told us that the DOT wouldnt let these tires be made. well, we checked with several people, and the DOT has nothing to do with anything, other than some informal testing when the tires are made.

he told us he couldnt find a manufacturer, and thats why the tires havent been made. i made one phone call, and found somebody to make them. and he knows them!

he then said it was a liability issue, and thats why he wouldnt make them. i called the manufacturer and a liability attorney, and found out that there is a liability issue ONLY if the tires fail within their design/load/weight limits. (ford/firestone several years back)

so we are disinclined to put a lot of faith in his word. i believe he is stalling. we will give him until the first week in march, then we start leaning on him. i am willing to take the risk, and just do it. he has put zero effort into any of this, and i will be god damned if im going to let someone put the brakes on our idea.

he had 25+ years to do this, and hasnt done a fucking thing. you should have seen his reaction when i told him we found the molds. he was bullshitting 64 and i that he knew where they were, and was working on getting them.

im venting now because we are so close, and other people who dont have the passion are just being lazy. im just pissed as hell right now...


----------



## harborareaPhil

thank you for all your hard work... I hope this all works out.....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 15 2010, 09:31 PM~16624261
> *so far, a lot of what jerry has told me, 64, and others is just plain wrong. we are not sure if he is purposely trying to mis-inform us or what. for instance, he told us that the DOT wouldnt let these tires be made. well, we checked with several people, and the DOT has nothing to do with anything, other than some informal testing when the tires are made.
> 
> he told us he couldnt find a manufacturer, and thats why the tires havent been made. i made one phone call, and found somebody to make them. and he knows them!
> 
> he then said it was a liability issue, and thats why he wouldnt make them. i called the manufacturer and a liability attorney, and found out that there is a liability issue ONLY if the tires fail within their design/load/weight limits. (ford/firestone several years back)
> 
> so we are disinclined to put a lot of faith in his word. i believe he is stalling. we will give him until the first week in march, then we start leaning on him. i am willing to take the risk, and just do it. he has put zero effort into any of this, and i will be god damned if im going to let someone put the brakes on our idea.
> 
> he had 25+ years to do this, and hasnt done a fucking thing. you should have seen his reaction when i told him we found the molds. he was bullshitting 64 and i that he knew where they were, and was working on getting them.
> 
> im venting now  because we are so close, and other people who dont have the passion are just being lazy. im just pissed as hell right now...
> *


Perfect place to vent! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

vent away homie... im tryin to vent some paypal your way!


----------



## brad4372

Keep up the fight!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5.20


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2010, 02:51 AM~16626049
> *thank you for all your hard work... I hope this all works out.....
> 
> *


x5.20


----------



## Coast One

:wow:
uffin:


----------



## azmobn06

X13's 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## cali

im wanting a set also so tell who needs to be told quit bullshittin and lets do this shit so coker cant sell us lowriders junk....money ready...i need 14's....


----------



## rzarock

5 14s...NOW!


----------



## Jack Bauer

best thing to happen to lowriding since the Adex.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jack Bauer_@Feb 16 2010, 03:12 PM~16631203
> *best thing to happen to lowriding since the Adex.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## slangin cardboard

5 13" PLZ when yall ready.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 16 2010, 12:51 AM~16626049
> *thank you for all your hard work... I hope this all works out.....
> 
> *


*X2*


----------



## racerboy

called the manufacturer again. left a message again. jesus. dont these people want to take our money? while not a large amount by any imagination, we are talking about 400-800k per year to these guys...

so we wait until someone wants our money.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16644547
> *called the manufacturer again. left a message again. jesus. dont  these people want to take our money? while not a large amount by any imagination, we are talking about 400-800k per year to these guys...
> 
> so we wait until someone wants our money.
> *


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm
:angry: Grrrrrrrrrrrrr
are you leaving messages on a machine?
or with live person?


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep callin homie.. money is waitin for you


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:drama:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16644547
> *called the manufacturer again. left a message again. jesus. dont  these people want to take our money? while not a large amount by any imagination, we are talking about 400-800k per year to these guys...
> 
> so we wait until someone wants our money.
> *


Keep pushing bro,we'er all knocking doors down in this GAME.Always have been all ways will.

How much is a ticket there??? As in... knock them doors down stacks in hand barking at there door.

Make em feel in it face to man.Trust me bra you want it allong w/ 1XXXXXXXX of other's.You fellas are on the fore front of this.

Folks will fall in line for a GOOD cause

.02 baggedout


----------



## bigcadi

PUT ME DOWN FOR 8 THE D's need new rubber...








:thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it

What's the count on the sets already wanted? I'm about to say count me in for a set, fuck the low treadwear rating i miss those flat-spots in the morning lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## azmurh

i'll TAKE A SET OF 13 HURRY UP :sprint:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGHAPPY55

WHAY WILL THE TREADWEAR RATING BE ON THE 13'S?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 18 2010, 08:41 AM~16650323
> *WHAY WILL THE TREADWEAR RATING BE ON THE 13'S?
> *


Who cares ? You don't buy them for the lifespan , you buy them for the look....... Plus te cool ass sound they make in the rain.......


----------



## rzarock

You should just their phone number so we can all start hounding them. :naughty:


----------



## robs68

LOOKS LIKE IT CAME TO A HUALT....GOOD THING I DIDNT GET RID OF MINE :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 18 2010, 03:50 PM~16653462
> *LOOKS LIKE IT CAME TO A HUALT....GOOD THING I DIDNT GET RID OF MINE :biggrin:
> *



LOL u sold yours homie.. and i see you sellin tru stuff to :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 18 2010, 04:24 PM~16653718
> *LOL u sold yours homie.. and i see you sellin tru stuff to  :biggrin:
> *


And? I have enough to sell....and to keep :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 18 2010, 04:50 PM~16653462
> *LOOKS LIKE IT CAME TO A HUALT....GOOD THING I DIDNT GET RID OF MINE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06

:0


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by BIGHAPPY55_@Feb 18 2010, 10:41 AM~16650323
> *WHAY WILL THE TREADWEAR RATING BE ON THE 13'S?
> *


They would be a Treadwear 100. Same as the originals. We don't want to lose the HISSSS.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 18 2010, 07:23 PM~16655215
> *They would be a Treadwear 100. Same as the originals.  We don't want to lose the HISSSS.
> *


shit, I'm hoping you have some good news cause I just had that Coker I posted a pic of give out.....It was just leaving work driving about 10MPH :angry: ....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 18 2010, 05:50 PM~16653462
> *LOOKS LIKE IT CAME TO A HUALT....GOOD THING I DIDNT GET RID OF MINE :biggrin:
> *


It didn't come to a halt. But it is a slow crawl right now.

We have done everything we can to this point. We now need the other people involved to tell us where we go from here. We are still waiting on the search for the original 9 molds. We are waiting for our manufacturer to get back to us on some details, and we are waiting to see what Jerry has to say after his meeting with his attorney next week the 24th.


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 18 2010, 07:33 PM~16655319
> *It didn't come to a halt.  But it is a slow crawl right now.
> 
> We have done everything we can to this point.  We now need the other people involved to tell us where we go from here.  We are still waiting on the search for the original 9 molds.  We are waiting for our manufacturer to get back to us on some details, and we are waiting to see what Jerry has to say after his meeting with his attorney next week the 24th.
> *


Hopefully we get some good news. :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Some Good News,

We heard back from our manufacturer today and they are all ready to go. Now we just need to hear back on the search for the original 9 molds. If they exist and we get Jerry's permission we will either go pick them up ourselves and get them to the manufacturer or have them shipped by a freight company. 

Jerry still has to meet with his attorney next week the 24th, and we wait on the search for the molds now.


----------



## Coast One




----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 19 2010, 12:05 PM~16662161
> *Some Good News,
> 
> We heard back from our manufacturer today and they are all ready to go.  Now we just need to hear back on the search for the original 9 molds.  If they exist and we get Jerry's permission we will either go pick them up ourselves and get them to the manufacturer or have them shipped by a freight company.
> 
> Jerry still has to meet with his attorney next week the 24th, and we wait on the search for the molds now.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 19 2010, 12:05 PM~16662161
> *Some Good News,
> 
> We heard back from our manufacturer today and they are all ready to go.  Now we just need to hear back on the search for the original 9 molds.  If they exist and we get Jerry's permission we will either go pick them up ourselves and get them to the manufacturer or have them shipped by a freight company.
> 
> Jerry still has to meet with his attorney next week the 24th, and we wait on the search for the molds now.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 19 2010, 11:05 AM~16662161
> *Some Good News,
> 
> We heard back from our manufacturer today and they are all ready to go.  Now we just need to hear back on the search for the original 9 molds.  If they exist and we get Jerry's permission we will either go pick them up ourselves and get them to the manufacturer or have them shipped by a freight company.
> 
> Jerry still has to meet with his attorney next week the 24th, and we wait on the search for the molds now.
> *


ALRIGHT! LETS KEEP MOVING FORWARD!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 19 2010, 12:05 PM~16662161
> *Some Good News,
> 
> We heard back from our manufacturer today and they are all ready to go.  Now we just need to hear back on the search for the original 9 molds.  If they exist and we get Jerry's permission we will either go pick them up ourselves and get them to the manufacturer or have them shipped by a freight company.
> 
> Jerry still has to meet with his attorney next week the 24th, and we wait on the search for the molds now.
> *


:drama:


----------



## slo

good


----------



## touchdowntodd

its all comin together 






thats whats up homies


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 19 2010, 12:05 PM~16662161
> *Some Good News,
> 
> We heard back from our manufacturer today and they are all ready to go.  Now we just need to hear back on the search for the original 9 molds.  If they exist and we get Jerry's permission we will either go pick them up ourselves and get them to the manufacturer or have them shipped by a freight company.
> 
> Jerry still has to meet with his attorney next week the 24th, and we wait on the search for the molds now.
> *


i talked to the manufacturer today, and its a go. he told us to ship whatever molds we have to him. as 64 said, we may opt to each fly to fidelity and drive the molds ourselves. we want to see the plant, and get a better idea of how the tires are made. we were given credit, and that is a big step because it means we dont have to pay for the manufacturing costs up front. we were given a net 30, and if everyone who has said they want tires can get us their orders in and paid for, we can pay for our order, and have some cash to pay for part of the next run.

jerry has a meeting with his attorney next week. if we dont get some tye of deal struck, we will inform him we are moving on. the downside is that we then have to pay for new drawings and molds and have to pay for them, as that is beyond the manufacturers ability. plus, it will add many months to the schedule.


----------



## touchdowntodd

good luck on the molds homie..! 

im thinkin these will be out by late may, just in time for my set of 5 14s!


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:drama:


----------



## GRodriguez

:0  I'M DOWN FOR A SET. THERE AINT NOTHIN LIKE THE HISSS THEY MAKE WHEN YOUR DIPPIN


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 19 2010, 07:17 PM~16666003
> *i talked to the manufacturer today, and its a go. he told us to ship whatever molds we have to him. as 64 said, we may opt to each fly to fidelity and drive the molds ourselves. we want to see the plant, and get a better idea of how the tires are made. we were given credit, and that is a big step because it means we dont have to pay for the manufacturing costs up front. we were given a net 30, and if everyone who has said they want tires can get us their orders in and paid for, we can pay for our order, and have some cash to pay for part of the next run.
> 
> jerry has a meeting with his attorney next week. if we dont get some tye of deal struck, we will inform him we are moving on. the downside is that we then have to pay for new drawings and molds and have to pay for them, as that is beyond the manufacturers ability. plus, it will add many months to the schedule.
> *


just knowing after the meeting next week if you have to get new drawings for the molds is great news in itself because at least we know we can expect to see new tires in the near future


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

one set here for sure hopefully by the time they are available two sets if i have the extra doe :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

it sucks having to wait on someone else. this is our deal. we worked the streets. we put in all the labor. jerry hasnt done shit, and is stalling us. THIS IS READY TO GO, PEOPLE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 20 2010, 07:14 PM~16673164
> *it sucks having to wait on someone else. this is our deal. we worked the streets. we put in all the labor. jerry hasnt done shit, and is stalling us. THIS IS READY TO GO, PEOPLE!
> *


:h5: your hard work hasn't gone unnoticed.....


----------



## cl1965ss

:thumbsup: :x: I CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## J-KAT

gotta have 520'z wit the 14'z


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT :drama:


----------



## banditmike

can i get a hell yeah!!!!? :worship: :worship: :worship: :sprint:


----------



## harborareaPhil

uffin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Ragtop Ted

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2010, 01:58 PM~16678625
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


x 5.20 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 21 2010, 04:21 PM~16679941
> *x 5.20 :biggrin:
> *


4x64 x 5.20 x 5.60 eventually homie...


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## groupe-68

:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 17 2010, 08:24 PM~16644547
> *called the manufacturer again. left a message again. jesus. dont  these people want to take our money? while not a large amount by any imagination, we are talking about 400-800k per year to these guys...
> 
> so we wait until someone wants our money.
> *



Part of the anti-lowrider conspiracy :yessad:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 21 2010, 08:21 PM~16682297
> *Part of the anti-lowrider conspiracy  :yessad:
> *


 it must be, because i cant see any other reason why this isnt rocking right now. perhaps jerry is truly concerned about liability, but the manuacturer isnt at all concerned, and responsibility is with the end user. so lets see what happens tomorrow, though i suspect they will not get back to us for a while. this seems to be their M.O. since this started, we have not recieved any feedback from jerry. 

lets see what excuses they come up with this week...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16688378
> *it must be, because i cant see any other reason why this isnt rocking right now. perhaps jerry is truly concerned about liability, but the manuacturer isnt at all concerned, and responsibility is with the end user. so lets see what happens tomorrow, though i suspect they will not get back to us for a while. this seems to be their M.O. since this started, we have not recieved any feedback from jerry.
> 
> lets see what excuses they come up with this week...
> *


----------



## robs68

THERES ONE QUESTION THATS BEEN BUGGING ME FOR AWHILE......AND HERE IT IS....
WHY SO LONG TO "TRY" TO REPOP THESE TIRES? WHY NOT SOONER?


----------



## baggedout81

Have you missed the last 28 pages???


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 22 2010, 11:21 AM~16688378
> *it must be, because i cant see any other reason why this isnt rocking right now. perhaps jerry is truly concerned about liability, but the manuacturer isnt at all concerned, and responsibility is with the end user. so lets see what happens tomorrow, though i suspect they will not get back to us for a while. this seems to be their M.O. since this started, we have not recieved any feedback from jerry.
> 
> lets see what excuses they come up with this week...
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 07:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

dam.....2nd page

TTT


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## 87 CALI DREAMIN'




----------



## indycapri

I'll sell a set of 5.20X14 skinny white wall 75-90 percent tread for 350 obo plus shipping.


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT ....


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

TOP FOR 5:20


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bumpity bump... what will happen today i wonder?


----------



## masatalker

Why not manufacture a 5.20 tire.. you are pressing for premium sportway and those rights are owned, but a lot of tire manufacturers made a 5.20 thin white. It wasn't exclusive size to premium sport.. make a 5.20 and call it whatever you want.. as long as it's a 5.20 and a thin white that's what counts..


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 24 2010, 08:56 PM~16711600
> *Why not manufacture a 5.20 tire.. you are pressing for premium sportway and those rights are owned, but a lot of tire manufacturers made a 5.20 thin white.  It wasn't exclusive size to premium sport.. make a 5.20 and call it whatever you want.. as long as it's a 5.20 and a thin white that's what counts..
> *


You didn't read the topic did you? :uh:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Feb 24 2010, 12:04 PM~16711653
> *You didn't read the topic did you?  :uh:
> *


I skipped some parts. I read about making new molds... why not make your own 5.20 mold? Is a 5.20 a 5.20 if it doesn't say premium sport? Call it whatever you want.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 24 2010, 11:56 AM~16711600
> *Why not manufacture a 5.20 tire.. you are pressing for premium sportway and those rights are owned, but a lot of tire manufacturers made a 5.20 thin white.  It wasn't exclusive size to premium sport.. make a 5.20 and call it whatever you want.. as long as it's a 5.20 and a thin white that's what counts..
> *


:twak:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 24 2010, 01:56 PM~16711600
> *Why not manufacture a 5.20 tire.. you are pressing for premium sportway and those rights are owned, but a lot of tire manufacturers made a 5.20 thin white.  It wasn't exclusive size to premium sport.. make a 5.20 and call it whatever you want.. as long as it's a 5.20 and a thin white that's what counts..
> *


ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME


----------



## lowrrico

Damn


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 24 2010, 11:56 AM~16711600
> *Why not manufacture a 5.20 tire.. you are pressing for premium sportway and those rights are owned, but a lot of tire manufacturers made a 5.20 thin white.  It wasn't exclusive size to premium sport.. make a 5.20 and call it whatever you want.. as long as it's a 5.20 and a thin white that's what counts..
> *


we own the rights! go to www.uspto.gov and type in premium sportway. our names come up as the registered owners. the only issue is common law trademark, but as the federally registered owner of the name, premium sportway tires can not be made without authorization from 64 and myself.

but read the whole topic. you will learn some cool stuff!

sure, we could make any 5.20 tire. but really, who would want it? not me.. i wont make a tire i wouldnt roll. its like goin after the fat chick at the bar at 11:30 PM.... you could do it, but why? 

and here is the latest news:

Jerry and his attorney were meeting as i was talking to brad. whether they were discussing our deal or fairmount tire business is anyones guess. but we did get an email back from brad several days ago asking for some clarification on something, so at least he is paying attention.

here is the not-so-good news:

i spoke with our manuacturer, which, in case we have never disclosed, is Denman. yes, the same guys that make the coker tire is going to make ours. dont worry about quality, as Denman only makes tires to the customers specifications. we have already specified what we need, as well as the construction. they will be exactly like the originals.

the bad news is that Denman filed a W.A.R.N. notice with the feds. a warn notice (i dont know what the acronym stands for) must be filed if there is a potential for a company to close its doors. Denman has been up for sale for quite some time, and so far there has been no interest in purchasing them. so, earlier this month, the plant was idled. there are a few employees keepng the molds and rubber warm, in case they resume production, but they are not making tires. they are actively talking to buyers, but from what i understand, the equipment is old, and the value of Denman is the contracts. more likely than not, Denman would be sold, and the buyers would take up manufacturing in their own plant. Denman would cease to exist. just like Fidelity. i do not know this as fact, it is merely a suspicion of mine...

Mike, (the VP of sales @ Denman) is confident that all is not lost, and that Denman will resume making tires soon. so we are again researching companies that are willing to make a small amount of tires for a couple of car enthusiasts. STA is a company in the states, but they were at maximum capacity, and werent really interested in making small lots of tires. they said they may, but our cost would be close to what we were going to sell them retail for.

there is a company in mexico, but 64 had a helluva time understanding them, and we have concerns about making tires there. you send the money, and its a gamble they will send you tires. and if they are substandard, its not like you can sue them. and forget about financing..

we looked into china, but the obama administration imposed a 30% tarriff on tires made in china imported into the US. and, they want to make thousands of tires per run. and again, little chance of financing. 

we want tires made in the fucking united states. is this too hard to do?!?

i relayed all this to brad, and he seemed to think we could find a manufacturer. im not so sure, as 64 and i looked high and low. maybe fairmount has pull with the big manufacturers, but the door was all but slammed in our faces.

so we wait to see what Denman has to say. they are the best chance we have. and, here is a little inside tip: if i were you guys, i would snap up all the coker 5.20's you can. if Denman goes under, then those tires will be gone too. me, i will run radials if this comes to pass, but i thought i would pass this along.

we are waiting for fidelity about molds. we call several times a week, and are told the same thing: they are digging for them, and will tell us if and when they are found. the positive side is that we are not paying for the man power to uncover the molds, so at least we are not throwing money away.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 22 2010, 12:38 PM~16688973
> *THERES ONE QUESTION THATS BEEN BUGGING ME FOR AWHILE......AND HERE IT IS....
> WHY SO LONG TO "TRY" TO REPOP THESE TIRES? WHY NOT SOONER?
> *


 PM me with your phone #, and i will explain it all. it a long story, and i dont feel like typing it all out.. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

this is what we found....STAFF REPORT

LEAVITTSBURG — Denman Tire has issued a 60-day plant closing notice for its factory here and warehouse in Austintown.

The 91-year-old tire manufacturer said Tuesday that the company will shut down operations unless the owner is able to find financing or a buyer.

Denman shut down its production earlier this month and laid off nearly all of its hourly workers.

Some workers said they were told the company did not have the raw materials needed to continue making tires for the construction, agriculture and mining industries.

The company said it has 260 employees who stand to lose their jobs. 

If the company is closed, its assets would be relinquished to its lender for liquidation.

Richard Szekelyi, the company’s restructuring adviser, said the board of directors has worked for 10 months to refinance the Denman’s debts or find a buyer.

Denman has been struggling since the downturn in the economy in 2008, he said.

Sandy Pensler, who owns the business, said a year ago that Denman was losing money and might have to close. 

He was seeking either government funds or purchases to turn the business around.

“If these efforts had been successful, Denman could have been a viable company,” Szekelyi said.


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification (WARN) Act Guide to Advance Notice of Closings and Layoffs


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by COBRA CRUIZER_@Feb 24 2010, 06:25 PM~16714922
> *Worker Adjustment and Retraining Notification (WARN) Act Guide to Advance Notice of Closings and Layoffs
> *


 cool! i learned something today! still, its bad news not only for us, but the 260 workers...


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

This is the response I received from Coker Tires when I questioned if their 5.20 premium sport tires had known concerns.

"These tires are not known to have any performance issues in normal driving use. They are sold without warranty due to the wide range of applications they are used for, such as wider-than-recommended rims and air suspension/hopping."



Thanks,



Web Sales Specialist


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 24 2010, 05:23 PM~16714906
> *this is what we found....STAFF REPORT
> 
> LEAVITTSBURG — Denman Tire has issued a 60-day plant closing notice for its factory here and warehouse in Austintown.
> 
> The 91-year-old tire manufacturer said Tuesday that the company will shut down operations unless the owner is able to find financing or a buyer.
> 
> Denman shut down its production earlier this month and laid off nearly all of its hourly workers.
> 
> Some workers said they were told the company did not have the raw materials needed to continue making tires for the construction, agriculture and mining industries.
> 
> The company said it has 260 employees who stand to lose their jobs.
> 
> If the company is closed, its assets would be relinquished to its lender for liquidation.
> 
> Richard Szekelyi, the company’s restructuring adviser, said the board of directors has worked for 10 months to refinance the Denman’s debts or find a buyer.
> 
> Denman has been struggling since the downturn in the economy in 2008, he said.
> 
> Sandy Pensler, who owns the business, said a year ago that Denman was losing money and might have to close.
> 
> He was seeking either government funds or purchases to turn the business around.
> 
> “If these efforts had been successful, Denman could have been a viable company,” Szekelyi said.
> *


If Denman shuts down does that mean Coker will no longer have their version of the 5.20 either? I didn't know Denman made the Premium Sportways. Denman had their own 5.20 back in the day. Did they just change the name or did Premium Sportway buy the rights to it?


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

For those with 14" wheels, not to many options to go with if you want to run a radial tire. Other than Hankook who still makes a white wall in a 175/70/14??


----------



## racerboy

read back a bit, and it is all explained.

the short story is that denman makes the premium sportfor coker. the original premium sportway was made and patented by armstrong in the 50's. armstrong sold the molds and the rights to jerry saunders of fairmount tire sometime in the early 60's. he had fidelity make the tires until sometime in the 80's (there is some conflicting reports as to when and why they stopped making them)

no one is sure where the premium sport tire came from. coker did not make the mold, they merely contracted denman to make them.

and yes, if denman goes under, then it is likely that the coker 5.20 will cease to exist. maybe coker will have it made elsewhere, but as of right now, denman is not making any tires for anyone


----------



## TopDogg

Damn, I guess I better pic up a few more 5.20 Cokers.
Has anyone "NOT" had problems with these tires?
BTW, mine are still holding up after 3 years.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 24 2010, 06:39 PM~16715072
> *If Denman shuts down does that mean Coker will no longer have their version of the 5.20 either? I didn't know Denman made the Premium Sportways. Denman had their own 5.20 back in the day. Did they just change the name or did Premium Sportway buy the rights to it?
> *


 as far as i know, there were never any rights to any of the names. we own the name now, and soon we will register premium sport as well, though since it is so close to premium sportway, we are probably protected by the copyright and trademark laws.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 24 2010, 06:03 PM~16715329
> *as far as i know, there were never any rights to any of the names. we own the name now, and soon we will register premium sport as well, though since it is so close to premium sportway, we are probably protected by the copyright and trademark laws.
> *


I wonder why Denman stopped making their 5.20. I wouldn't be surprised if Coker just used Denman's original mold.


----------



## azmobn06

damn


----------



## chevymalibu

This some bad news to hear. It sucks that this tire company are closing in the US. What other tire company are left.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16715652
> *I wonder why Denman stopped making their 5.20. I wouldn't be surprised if Coker just used Denman's original mold.
> *


 they stopped because there was no demand for them. remember, radials just came out, and were the hot item. 

molds are expensive. 25k in the states, 5-10k overseas. so coker just took denmans mold.

what is still unknown is who made the denman mold?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 24 2010, 08:08 PM~16716107
> *they stopped because there was no demand for them. remember, radials just came out, and were the hot item.
> 
> molds are expensive. 25k in the states, 5-10k overseas. so coker just took denmans mold.
> 
> what is still unknown is who made the denman mold?
> *


so no more Cokers either?? Have they even acknowledge that Denman will be closing or is closed?


----------



## hoppin62

:drama:


----------



## augie64

i'll take a set along with a spare


----------



## brad4372

jeez, pretty soon nothing will be made in this country. no wonder nobody has any jobs. keep up the fight!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 24 2010, 07:58 PM~16715267
> *read back a bit, and it is all explained.
> 
> the short story is that denman makes the premium sportfor coker. the original premium sportway was made and patented by armstrong in the 50's. armstrong sold the molds and the rights to jerry saunders of fairmount tire sometime in the early 60's. he had fidelity make the tires until sometime in the 80's (there is some conflicting reports as to when and why they stopped making them)
> 
> no one is sure where the premium sport tire came from. coker did not make the mold, they merely contracted denman to make them.
> 
> and yes, if denman goes under, then it is likely that the coker 5.20 will cease to exist. maybe coker will have it made elsewhere, but as of right now, denman is not making any tires for anyone
> *


buy up the remaining cokers?
that answers WHY you didn`t get your calls returned,,,,they probably did know what to tell you.
obama put the tire sur-charge on a few months ago to cut down in the importing of china tires.
who would have guessed,,,,,, the us just can`t compete with such a low dollar
value. what a pain! at least you picked up those 5.60`s!

maybe something will come thru,,,,,,,,we can hope!


----------



## MR.59

> it must be, because i cant see any other reason why this isnt rocking right now. perhaps jerry is truly concerned about liability, but the manuacturer isnt at all concerned, and responsibility is with the end user. so lets see what happens tomorrow, though i suspect they will not get back to us for a while. this seems to be their M.O. since this started, we have not recieved any feedback from jerry.
> 
> lets see what excuses they come up with this week...
> [/quote
> 
> they just didn`t know what to tell you.
> "by the way,,,,,we`ll be closing our doors!" WTF!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16719217
> *buy up the remaining cokers?
> that answers WHY you didn`t get your calls returned,,,,they probably did know what to tell you.
> obama put the tire sur-charge on a few months ago to cut down in the importing of china tires.
> who would have guessed,,,,,, the us just can`t compete with such a low dollar
> value. what a pain! at least you picked up those 5.60`s!
> 
> maybe something will come thru,,,,,,,,we can hope!
> *


 i didnt pick up those 5.60's i told him to sell em for more.. alot more. plus, im saving all my $$ for this tire project. 

another lil member pm'ed me with some valuable information about sourcing us companies. its a government agency that does nothing but gets potential clients in touch with us companies instead of going overseas


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 25 2010, 08:53 AM~16720659
> *i didnt pick up those 5.60's i told him to sell em for more.. alot more. plus, im saving all my $$ for this tire project.
> 
> another lil member pm'ed me with some valuable information about sourcing us companies. its a government agency that does nothing but gets potential clients in touch with us companies instead of going overseas
> *


if denman goes under, i wonder if the coker tires will die off, or if he`ll try to buy the molds "before" it goes under?
with that said,,,,,
the original tire molds could be lost forever.................
maybe you need to push to see if they could be found,,,,,just in case you need to find a 2nd source to build the tires, any money saved will be passed down in the final pricing.


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 24 2010, 06:39 PM~16715072
> *If Denman shuts down does that mean Coker will no longer have their version of the 5.20 either? I didn't know Denman made the Premium Sportways. Denman had their own 5.20 back in the day. Did they just change the name or did Premium Sportway buy the rights to it?
> *


Thanks Firme64, that's all I was trying to say. A 5.20 is a 5.20 no matter what the name. back in the days there were many manufacturers.. Premiums were the ones most available maybe because they were the least expensive? Either way, not trying to start shit, I wanna see a 5.20 on the market with a thin white, the name on the sidewall doesnt faze me at all.


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Feb 24 2010, 07:31 PM~16715652
> *I wonder why Denman stopped making their 5.20. I wouldn't be surprised if Coker just used Denman's original mold.
> *


Firestone also made a 5.20


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 24 2010, 11:59 PM~16719217
> *buy up the remaining cokers?
> that answers WHY you didn`t get your calls returned,,,,they probably did know what to tell you.
> obama put the tire sur-charge on a few months ago to cut down in the importing of china tires.
> who would have guessed,,,,,, the us just can`t compete with such a low dollar
> value. what a pain! at least you picked up those 5.60`s!
> 
> maybe something will come thru,,,,,,,,we can hope!
> *


X2


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Feb 25 2010, 09:25 AM~16721302
> *Thanks Firme64, that's all I was trying to say.  A 5.20 is a 5.20 no matter what the name.  back in the days there were many manufacturers.. Premiums were the ones most available maybe because they were the least expensive?  Either way, not trying to start shit, I wanna see a 5.20 on the market with a thin white, the name on the sidewall doesnt faze me at all.
> *


i get what you are saying, but you are in the minority. for me and 64, if it isnt a premium sportway, its just another tire. and we dont wanna make just another tire. 

you will not see a 5.20 made again (unless its cokers or ours) no manufacturer wants to waste time on inexpensive, specialty market tires. the manufacturing process between a radial and a bias ply are totally different.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 25 2010, 04:13 PM~16724782
> *i get what you are saying, but you are in the minority. for me and 64, if it isnt a premium sportway, its just another tire. and we dont wanna make just another tire.
> 
> you will not see a 5.20 made again (unless its cokers or ours) no manufacturer wants to waste time on inexpensive, specialty market tires. the manufacturing process between a radial and a bias ply are totally different.
> *


thats whats up!!


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## dj short dog

:x:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

CollectorsAutoSupplycom must of just heard some news. Their 5.20 -14 Premium Sport tire jumped to $ 106.99 over-night.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by COBRA CRUIZER_@Feb 25 2010, 06:33 PM~16726140
> *CollectorsAutoSupplycom must of just heard some news. Their 5.20 -14 Premium Sport tire jumped to $ 106.99 over-night.
> *


from what?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 25 2010, 08:38 AM~16720947
> *if denman goes under, i wonder if the coker tires will die off, or if he`ll try to buy the molds "before" it goes under?
> with that said,,,,,
> the original tire molds could be lost forever.................
> maybe you need to push to see if they could be found,,,,,just in case you need to find a 2nd source to build the tires, any money saved will be passed down in the final pricing.
> *


 coker owns his molds. if denman goes under, coker will have the opportunity to pick up his molds, and do with them whatever he chooses. 

as for the original molds, read the topic; their story and whereabouts are described in detail..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 25 2010, 07:06 PM~16726421
> *coker owns his molds. if denman goes under, coker will have the opportunity to pick up his molds, and do with them whatever he chooses.
> 
> as for the original molds, read the topic; their story and whereabouts are described in detail..
> *


Just picked up another set of Cokers (LRM Show next week) and the guy who sold me my set claims that Denman is not making tires for Coker but another manufacture is- Standard Tire. Does that name sound familiar??


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 07:27 PM~16726617
> *Just picked up another set of Cokers (LRM Show next week) and the guy who sold me my set claims that Denman is not making tires for Coker but another manufacture is- Standard Tire. Does that name sound familiar??
> *


HEY HOMIE DO YOU BUY YOUR TIRES IN TEMPE?


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 25 2010, 05:44 PM~16726230
> *from what?
> *


If I remember correctly they were about $91.00 They were cheaper than Coker's price of $94.00


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 25 2010, 06:27 PM~16726617
> *Just picked up another set of Cokers (LRM Show next week) and the guy who sold me my set claims that Denman is not making tires for Coker but another manufacture is- Standard Tire. Does that name sound familiar??
> *


I believe you are correct. Fom what I understand they're only 2 manufactures willing to make a 5.20 Denman and Standard.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 25 2010, 07:47 PM~16726803
> *HEY HOMIE DO YOU BUY YOUR TIRES IN TEMPE?
> *


only dam place to carry them here. 2 hour drive back and forth from Avondale aint no joke at rush hour :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by COBRA CRUIZER_@Feb 25 2010, 09:16 PM~16728051
> *I believe you are correct. Fom what I understand they're only 2 manufactures willing to make a 5.20 Denman and Standard.
> *


Interesting......why not contact Standard if they haven't already......


----------



## baggedout81

topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: baggedout81, 64 PIMPALA


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 12:02 AM~16728827
> *Interesting......why not contact Standard if they haven't already......
> *


It's called Specialty Tire, and yes we have contacted them multiple times including this morning. Our contact there has said over and over that they are at max capacity, but after racerboy pleaded with them this morning they are going to at least hear us out and see if there is anything they can do.

If they do manage to squeeze us in we may only be able to do one run per year, but this is merely conjecture on our part at this point.

I do have a long list of potential overseas manufacturers that we will try, but it could be difficult to find one that can satisfy our needs. We could face numerous obstacles like financing, quantities, shoddy construction, import tariffs, and not to mention having someone just take our money and run!!!! 

We are going try everything, and hopefully we get someone to bite.


----------



## touchdowntodd

if its one run per year it best be a large one homie we need our tires!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 26 2010, 01:14 AM~16729862
> *if its one run per year it best be a large one homie we need our tires!
> *


We would make ad many as we could afford.

But we don't think they will be able to help us. They only have so many presses, and those get shared among all their tire lines.

It would be great if they can squeese us in, but like I said we aren't counting on it.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Feb 25 2010, 10:44 PM~16729503-->
> 
> 
> 
> It's called Specialty Tire, and yes we have contacted them multiple times including this morning.  Our contact there has said over and over that they are at max capacity, but after racerboy pleaded with them this morning they are going to at least hear us out and see if there is anything they can do.
> 
> If they do manage to squeeze us in we may only be able to do one run per year, but this is merely conjecture on our part at this point.
> 
> I do have a long list of potential overseas manufacturers that we will try, but it could be difficult to find one that can satisfy our needs.  We could face numerous obstacles like financing, quantities, shoddy construction, import tariffs, and not to mention having someone just take our money and run!!!!
> 
> We are going try everything, and hopefully we get someone to bite.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> at this point all we can do is hope
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 PIMPALA_@Feb 25 2010, 11:23 PM~16729955
> *We would make ad many as we could afford.
> 
> But we don't think they will be able to help us.  They only have so many presses, and those get shared among all their tire lines.
> 
> It would be great if they can squeese us in, but like I said we aren't counting on it.
> *


So if Denman is not making them (according to the sales guy I bought my tires from) then is Specialty Tire only making small runs of Cokers or what is the deal with that? If they are only making small runs I would hope that they would be willing to make small runs of the OG tires. Maybe even overtaking the run of Cokers since (I hope) everyone would switch tires??.......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

HMM.... SOWN BUT NOT OUT......


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 02:27 AM~16730544
> *at this point all we can do is hope
> So if Denman is not making them (according to the sales guy I bought my tires from) then is Specialty Tire only making small runs of Cokers or what is the deal with that? If they are only making small runs I would hope that they would be willing to make small runs of the OG tires. Maybe even overtaking the run of Cokers since (I hope) everyone would switch tires??.......
> *


Denman was making the Coker 5.20's, this was told to racerboy by Coker themselves and also by Denman, albeit in a off hand kind of way.

Specialty tire makes most of Cokers other tire lines like the Firestone and BFGoodrich vintage tires. It is possible that they are also either making or going to make the Coker 5.20's now, but we don't know. 

Coker has a long relationship with specialty tire and I'm sure they have pull their as well. Not to mention the kind of cash they could throw at them.

We will plead our case and see what happens.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 26 2010, 02:34 AM~16730596
> *HMM.... SOWN BUT NOT OUT......
> *


Not out by a long shot homie. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 09:34 AM~16732668
> *Denman was making the Coker 5.20's, this was told to racerboy by Coker themselves and also by Denman, albeit in a off hand kind of way.
> 
> Specialty tire makes most of Cokers other tire lines like the Firestone and BFGoodrich vintage tires.  It is possible that they are also either making or going to make the Coker 5.20's now, but we don't know.
> 
> Coker has a long relationship with specialty tire and I'm sure they have pull their as well.  Not to mention the kind of cash they could throw at them.
> 
> We will plead our case and see what happens.
> *


All good stuff. Learned alot just from this thread and just asking questions from the guy I get my tires from.


----------



## turri 67

Would any of these manufacturers not recommend you guys to someone else that would look at your requirements? I know it sounds weird, but you never know. I'm sure they know their competitors better than any of us and they should know who might look at what you want to do and quote you guys. Also, have you checked into like rubber associations or labor unions involved with any of these manufacturers? They might have some good info and for FREE!

My thoughts.
Good luck!
--Turri.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 12:01 PM~16732852
> *Would any of these manufacturers not recommend you guys to someone else that would look at your requirements?  I know it sounds weird, but you never know.  I'm sure they know their competitors better than any of us and they should know who might look at what you want to do and quote you guys.  Also, have you checked into like rubber associations or labor unions involved with any of these manufacturers?  They might have some good info and for FREE!
> 
> My thoughts.
> Good luck!
> --Turri.
> *


Yes, we have asked and they all say the same, either Denman, Specialty Tire, a place in Mexico ( which we have all contacted), or go overseas. 

All the big manufacturers like Goodyear, Firestone, Cooper, Michelin, etc....say they don't make bias ply tires anymore, nor do they make those sizes.

We need a manufacturer that still makes bias ply tires, has the equipment required to make these size tires, and is willing to do smaller quantity runs. This is not an easy task. I have pretty big list of overseas companies that still make bias ply tires in some capacity and will try every one, multiple times if necessary. 

We feel confident that after we get going we can move 5,000-10,000 tires per year and maybe even more if the right conditions were present. This is not a lot of tires or money by any means, but it should be enough to get someone to work with us.

Denman closing is a huge blow to us since they were willing to give us everything we needed to get this project off the ground. If they do get a buyer then we could be back in business with them, but it looks like that happening is pretty slim right now.

This has become almost like a second job for us now, and we will exhaust every option available to us.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 01:27 AM~16730544
> *at this point all we can do is hope
> So if Denman is not making them (according to the sales guy I bought my tires from) then is Specialty Tire only making small runs of Cokers or what is the deal with that? If they are only making small runs I would hope that they would be willing to make small runs of the OG tires. Maybe even overtaking the run of Cokers since (I hope) everyone would switch tires??.......
> *


BUT,,,,,,,,,
IS THIS "NEW" TIRE COMPANY MAKING THE TIRES THAT FAIL?
IF DENMANS OUT OF THE PICTURE? 
OR ARE THE FAILED TIRES ALL FROM DENMAN?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 26 2010, 01:02 PM~16733420
> *BUT,,,,,,,,,
> IS THIS "NEW" TIRE COMPANY MAKING THE TIRES THAT FAIL?
> IF DENMANS OUT OF THE PICTURE?
> OR ARE THE FAILED TIRES ALL FROM DENMAN?
> *


From what we have been told Denman is the only company that has made the Coker 5.20's so far.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 26 2010, 11:02 AM~16733420
> *BUT,,,,,,,,,
> IS THIS "NEW" TIRE COMPANY MAKING THE TIRES THAT FAIL?
> IF DENMANS OUT OF THE PICTURE?
> OR ARE THE FAILED TIRES ALL FROM DENMAN?
> *


Those are all good questions.
acording to my sales guy, these tires I bought off him are from Specialty/Standard Tire which ever one is....so I reallyy don't know how they perform as I have not installed them yet, I plan to this weekend though.

I'll keep an update on those.


----------



## Coast One

well my car has been sitting on some cokers for about a year (my car hasnt been driven yet), before that they were on a couple other cars and driven on. there hasnt been a problem with them. :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16733453
> *From what we have been told Denman is the only company that has made the Coker 5.20's so far.
> *


I don't know if I should believe my sales man, he swears it;s not Denman.

I don't know how to post links but here is the location of the only "Southwest Distributor"

Only Oldies Classic Auto
1985 E. 5th St. Suite 10
Tempe, AZ 85281
(480) 966-9887


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 01:15 PM~16733544
> *I don't know if I should believe my sales man, he swears it;s not Denman.
> 
> I don't know how to post links but here is the location of the only "Southwest Distributor"
> 
> Only Oldies Classic Auto
> 1985 E. 5th St. Suite 10
> Tempe, AZ 85281
> (480) 966-9887
> 
> 
> *


On the back of the tire give me the first to letters or numbers where it says DOT number and I will find out who made them.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 09:36 AM~16733139
> *Yes, we have asked and they all say the same, either Denman, Specialty Tire, a place in Mexico ( which we have all contacted), or go overseas.
> 
> All the big manufacturers like Goodyear, Firestone, Cooper, Michelin, etc....say they don't make bias ply tires anymore, nor do they make those sizes.
> 
> We need a manufacturer that still makes bias ply tires, has the equipment required to make these size tires, and is willing to do smaller quantity runs.  This is not an easy task.  I have pretty big list of overseas companies that still make bias ply tires in some capacity and will try every one, multiple times if necessary.
> 
> We feel confident that after we get going we can move 5,000-10,000 tires per year and maybe even more if the right conditions were present.  This is not a lot of tires or money by any means, but it should be enough to get someone to work with us.
> 
> Denman closing is a huge blow to us since they were willing to give us everything we needed to get this project off the ground.  If they do get a buyer then we could be back in business with them, but it looks like that happening is pretty slim right now.
> 
> This has become almost like a second job for us now, and we will exhaust every option available to us.
> *



I hope something pans out for you guys, but it sounds like Denman was probably trying to take whatever jobs they could in order to keep them afloat. If in fact this type of short run production isn't very profitable for the manufacturer it's going to be difficult to convince them to move forward. Maybe they can get enticed with letters of interest from resellers willing to place orders, historical data on tires sold in the past (maybe Jerry will add some value to this), interest in the car community and lack of tires being available (if Cokers are no longer going to be available) etc. Man looks like a task, but your best bet will be look at Taiwan (No tire tarrif because it's not considered China), Venezuela maybe, India, or Brazil? Mexico would be the easiest to deal with due to distance and ease of communication. (Execs at manufacturers usually have basic english down no matter which country you're talking to)

Good luck fellas!

--Turri.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 01:36 PM~16733750
> *I hope something pans out for you guys, but it sounds like Denman was probably trying to take whatever jobs they could in order to keep them afloat.  If in fact this type of short run production isn't very profitable for the manufacturer it's going to be difficult to convince them to move forward.  Maybe they can get enticed with letters of interest from resellers willing to place orders, historical data on tires sold in the past (maybe Jerry will add some value to this), interest in the car community and lack of tires being available (if Cokers are no longer going to be available) etc.  Man looks like a task, but your best bet will be look at Taiwan (No tire tarrif because it's not considered China), Venezuela maybe, India, or Brazil?  Mexico would be the easiest to deal with due to distance and ease of communication. (Execs at manufacturers usually have basic english down no matter which country you're talking to)
> 
> Good luck fellas!
> 
> --Turri.
> *


My list contains companies from most of those places. We were told the one in Mexico is a bad idea, but we will probably try them again. My preference would be Japan or Korea since they make higher quality tires than China or India, but China and India both still make passenger car and light truck bias ply tires.

One of the problems with the overseas manufacturers is that they want you to order containers full of tires which means thousands. This shouldn't be a problem after we get going, but we would like to start out with smaller runs like 800-1000. This should be enough to get something going, but it will take a lot of work.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 10:48 AM~16733840
> *My list contains companies from most of those places.  We were told the one in Mexico is a bad idea, but we will probably try them again.  My preference would be Japan or Korea since they make higher quality tires than China or India, but China and India both still make passenger car and light truck bias ply tires.
> 
> One of the problems with the overseas manufacturers is that they want you to order containers full of tires which means thousands.  This shouldn't be a problem after we get going, but we would like to start out with smaller runs like 800-1000.   This should be enough to get something going, but it will take a lot of work.
> *


Problem is shipping at least triples on anything smaller than a container. I wonder what a 20' container would hold? Shipping in anything smaller than a container is typically sent over air and that KILLS any possible profit, but savings are incredible when buying from overseas. Maybe you guys can find someone to consolidate product with? Shipping usually kills overseas projects on small runs of products. Here's an idea on what it costs to ship from Taiwan. Times of the year vary the costs as well. These are BALLPARK COSTS just to give you an idea.
Cost of 20'
Jan-Mar USD 1,620
Apr-May USD 2,100
Jun-Dec. USD 2,225

Cost of 40'
Jan-Mar USD 2,025
Apr-May USD 2,625
Jun-Dec. USD 2,925


Good luck.

--Turri.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Feb 26 2010, 01:54 PM~16733884
> *Problem is shipping at least triples on anything smaller than a container.  I wonder what a 20' container would hold?  Shipping in anything smaller than a container is typically sent over air and that KILLS any possible profit, but savings are incredible when buying from overseas.  Maybe you guys can find someone to consolidate product with?  Shipping usually kills overseas projects on small runs of products.  Here's an idea on what it costs to ship from Taiwan.  Times of the year vary the costs as well.  These are BALLPARK COSTS just to give you an idea.
> Cost of 20'
> Jan-Mar USD 1,620
> Apr-May USD 2,100
> Jun-Dec. USD 2,225
> 
> Cost of 40'
> Jan-Mar USD 2,025
> Apr-May USD 2,625
> Jun-Dec. USD 2,925
> Good luck.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I am aware of this. I am hoping that maybe we won't have to completely stuff the container full of tires, this way we can start with smaller runs and still use a container to save money. 

Consolidation is also a possibility and there are companies that do just that. 

I have run some of the numbers and with a 20' container if the tires are stacked floor to ceiling front to back then that comes out to 800 maybe a little more or less. Which would be perfect for us to start with. A 40' container would hold double 1600.


----------



## REGALHILOW

:drama: 


:run:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 11:05 AM~16733950
> *I am aware of this.  I am hoping that maybe we won't have to completely stuff the container full of tires, this way we can start with smaller runs and still use a container to save money.
> 
> Consolidation is also a possibility and there are companies that do just that.
> 
> I have run some of the numbers and with a 20' container if the tires are stacked floor to ceiling front to back then that comes out to 800 maybe a little more or less.  Which would be perfect for us to start with.  A 40' container would hold double 1600.
> *



Good deal man! You guys have your bases covered! Hope this works out, it would be cool to see these tires rolling again!

--Turri.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 11:20 AM~16733593
> *On the back of the tire give me the first to letters or numbers where it says DOT number and I will find out who made them.
> *


will do when I get home


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 11:20 AM~16733593
> *On the back of the tire give me the first to letters or numbers where it says DOT number and I will find out who made them.
> *


 DOT DYYV 52X 0908


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 05:04 PM~16736215
> *DOT DYYV  52X  0908
> *


the 9th week of 2008


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Feb 26 2010, 05:16 PM~16736303
> *the 9th week of 2008
> *


learning new shit every day :biggrin: 




...................hold on, these were made in 2008??


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 07:04 PM~16736215
> *DOT DYYV  52X  0908
> *


DY = Denman 

And yes they were made in the 9th week of 2008


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 05:17 PM~16736309
> *learning new shit every day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...................hold on, these were made in 2008??
> *


yup....tires should be on the road after 6 years....but ill be rolling at 25mph on my og 520s...down central ave


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 01:05 PM~16733950
> *I am aware of this.  I am hoping that maybe we won't have to completely stuff the container full of tires, this way we can start with smaller runs and still use a container to save money.
> 
> Consolidation is also a possibility and there are companies that do just that.
> 
> I have run some of the numbers and with a 20' container if the tires are stacked floor to ceiling front to back then that comes out to 800 maybe a little more or less.  Which would be perfect for us to start with.  A 40' container would hold double 1600.
> *


you can also fill in a few "brides" to help offset startup production costs. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 12:10 PM~16733496
> *Those are all good questions.
> acording to my sales guy, these tires I bought off him are from Specialty/Standard Tire which ever one is....so I reallyy don't know how they perform as I have not installed them yet, I plan to this weekend though.
> 
> I'll keep an update on those.
> *


let me know, i have a new set "cokers" that i bought a couple years ago, i wonder who made those? denman?
i`ll have to check my tires, i denman made them
i might keep them


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 26 2010, 06:17 PM~16736309
> *learning new shit every day :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...................hold on, these were made in 2008??
> *


remember these tires wer not "flying off the shelfs" 
Coker was giving me a killer deal to buy 25 tires at a time. so i know they had stacks of them


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Feb 26 2010, 05:34 PM~16736468-->
> 
> 
> 
> DY = Denman
> Fuckin ey......I guess next time I go and get new tires I'll show that dumb ass :biggrin:
> And yes they were made in the 9th week of 2008
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dam........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 06:20 PM~16736906
> *yup....tires should be on the road after 6 years....but ill be rolling at 25mph on my og 520s...down central ave
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I remember them days.......memories
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Feb 26 2010, 06:40 PM~16737049
> *let me know, i have a new set  "cokers" that i bought a couple years ago, i wonder who made those? denman?
> i`ll have to check my tires, i denman made them
> i might keep them
> *



I'll keep an update on those


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 26 2010, 06:45 PM~16737071
> *remember these tires wer not "flying off the shelfs"
> Coker was giving me a killer deal to buy 25 tires at a time. so i know they had stacks of them
> *


true...Only Oldies can't keep any in stock and the warehouse that stores them in New Mexico can't keep stock either.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## racerboy

i sent what basically amounts to an email to specialty tires practically "begging" them to at least consider making us tires. i guess they havent felt the sting of the economy, as like 64 said, they are at max capacity.

i wrote how historical these tires were, and that we should see decent annual sales numbers. while nowhere in the league of ag tires, or commercial applications, 5000 units a year is no small amount.

but, in an attempt to show how serious we are, we were thinking of having you guys bombard sta with emails showing your interest. 64 and i may write a 3 or 4 sentance letter here on lil, and you guys can cut and past it and send it from yourselves.

just a thought. not sure if we will, but at this point it cant hurt.

still waiting to hear about the molds at fidelity


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 27 2010, 09:20 AM~16741081
> *i sent what basically amounts to an email to specialty tires practically "begging" them to at least consider making us tires. i guess they havent felt the sting of the economy, as like 64 said, they are at max capacity.
> 
> i wrote how historical these tires were, and that we should see decent annual sales numbers. while nowhere in the league of ag tires, or commercial applications, 5000 units a year is no small amount.
> 
> but, in an attempt to show how serious we are, we were thinking of having you guys bombard sta with emails showing your interest. 64 and i may write a 3 or 4 sentance letter here on lil, and you guys can cut and past it and send it from yourselves.
> 
> just a thought. not sure if we will, but at this point it cant hurt.
> 
> still waiting to hear about the molds at fidelity
> *


im down , where do i sent it to???


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 27 2010, 08:20 AM~16741081
> *i sent what basically amounts to an email to specialty tires practically "begging" them to at least consider making us tires. i guess they havent felt the sting of the economy, as like 64 said, they are at max capacity.
> 
> i wrote how historical these tires were, and that we should see decent annual sales numbers. while nowhere in the league of ag tires, or commercial applications, 5000 units a year is no small amount.
> 
> but, in an attempt to show how serious we are, we were thinking of having you guys bombard sta with emails showing your interest. 64 and i may write a 3 or 4 sentance letter here on lil, and you guys can cut and past it and send it from yourselves.
> 
> just a thought. not sure if we will, but at this point it cant hurt.
> 
> still waiting to hear about the molds at fidelity
> *


GOOD IDEA!!


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 27 2010, 09:20 AM~16741081
> *i sent what basically amounts to an email to specialty tires practically "begging" them to at least consider making us tires. i guess they havent felt the sting of the economy, as like 64 said, they are at max capacity.
> 
> i wrote how historical these tires were, and that we should see decent annual sales numbers. while nowhere in the league of ag tires, or commercial applications, 5000 units a year is no small amount.
> 
> but, in an attempt to show how serious we are, we were thinking of having you guys bombard sta with emails showing your interest. 64 and i may write a 3 or 4 sentance letter here on lil, and you guys can cut and past it and send it from yourselves.
> 
> just a thought. not sure if we will, but at this point it cant hurt.
> 
> still waiting to hear about the molds at fidelity
> *


I'm READY....


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Feb 27 2010, 09:51 AM~16741227
> *I'm READY....
> *


me too!


----------



## touchdowntodd

were all down and i have about 5 email accts myself to send from homie


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

fuck it, lets all pitch in, buy denman tire and make the god damn things ourselves. nothin but 5:20 and 5:60. wishfull thinkin??? :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Feb 27 2010, 10:32 AM~16741463
> *fuck it, lets all pitch in, buy denman tire and make the god damn things ourselves. nothin but 5:20 and 5:60. wishfull thinkin??? :dunno:
> *



yeah, a multi million dollar company owned by a few thousand people... good idea

seems like if they could turn the profit they would.. 

sure hope this works out!


----------



## slo

still hoping for it...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 27 2010, 03:36 PM~16743388
> *still hoping for it...
> *



:yessad: :yessad:


----------



## CUTLASS_84

I'm down to send a email too.


----------



## racerboy

if sta isnt up for it, then we have nothing to lose. we hope they get back in touch with us soon. if they decline to make them, we will post up their email address. maybe i they see enough responses they may think twice

we have sent out an email to 20 companies, all over the globe. we have recieved one denial letter, though they were nice enough to wish us luck. 

whatever...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 27 2010, 06:47 PM~16744270
> *if sta isnt up for it, then we have nothing to lose. we hope they get back in touch with us soon. if they decline to make them, we will post up their email address. maybe i they see enough responses they may think twice
> 
> we have sent out an email to 20 companies, all over the globe. we have recieved one denial letter, though they were nice enough to wish us luck. whatever...
> *


A nice way to say you're fucked


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I'm still holding out hope..... But it's starting to depress me ....


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Feb 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16744440-->
> 
> 
> 
> A nice way to say you're fucked
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> huh
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16744444
> *I'm still holding out hope..... But it's starting to depress me ....
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 27 2010, 06:05 PM~16744444
> *I'm still holding out hope..... But it's starting to depress me ....
> *


oh well....nice try guys.....iam not gonna sit here and harass a tire company or pretty much beg to make some tires...fuck them....there loss.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 27 2010, 07:38 PM~16744661
> *huh
> 
> *


Just a way to say you will not get any tires made. So more or less you are fucked. I want it to happen but it looks bleaker ever day but I will still hold out and hope.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 28 2010, 04:35 AM~16748266
> *Just a way to say you will not get any tires made. So more or less you are fucked. I want it to happen but it looks bleaker ever day but I will still hold out and hope.
> *


"Huh" as in "right"!  


Yup, just got another set of Cokers....wishing they would be the OG's :happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 28 2010, 10:29 AM~16749418
> *"Huh" as in "right"!
> Yup, just got another set of Cokers....wishing they would be the OG's :happysad:
> *



shit man, i just got some 175-75s waitin to see if this happens


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 27 2010, 11:01 AM~16741305
> *me too!
> *


Hell yea!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 28 2010, 11:29 AM~16749418
> *"Huh" as in "right"!
> Yup, just got another set of Cokers....wishing they would be the OG's :happysad:
> *


what`s the best price on cokers? 5.20 13 ?


----------



## robs68

http://onlyoldiesgarage.com/xcart/product....&cat=249&page=3
$89 a tire


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 28 2010, 04:24 PM~16751619
> *what`s the best price on cokers? 5.20 13 ?
> *


bout to say @90 bucks a tire, but Rob beat me to it


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Feb 28 2010, 04:35 AM~16748266
> *Just a way to say you will not get any tires made. So more or less you are fucked. I want it to happen but it looks bleaker ever day but I will still hold out and hope.
> *


 jerry at fairmount has some pull in the industry. being an ally if his may be what it takes to do this.

we have also talked DB tires about this. Tab is having some tires made overseas, and he says that i that works out, he may be able to see what he an do to get ours produced. its a stretch, but its an option..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 1 2010, 08:29 AM~16759214
> *jerry at fairmount has some pull in the industry. being an ally if his may be what it takes to do this.
> 
> we have also talked DB tires about this. Tab is having some tires made overseas, and he says that i that works out, he may be able to see what he an do to get ours produced. its a stretch, but its an option..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 1 2010, 08:29 AM~16759214
> *jerry at fairmount has some pull in the industry. being an ally if his may be what it takes to do this.
> 
> we have also talked DB tires about this. Tab is having some tires made overseas, and he says that i that works out, he may be able to see what he an do to get ours produced. its a stretch, but its an option..
> *


has jerry gotten back to you since meeting with his attorney? :wow:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 1 2010, 07:29 AM~16759214
> *jerry at fairmount has some pull in the industry. being an ally if his may be what it takes to do this.
> 
> we have also talked DB tires about this. Tab is having some tires made overseas, and he says that i that works out, he may be able to see what he an do to get ours produced. its a stretch, but its an option..
> *


Tab fom DB is cool people


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Mar 1 2010, 09:29 AM~16759214-->
> 
> 
> 
> jerry at fairmount has some pull in the industry. being an ally if his may be what it takes to do this.
> 
> we have also talked DB tires about this. Tab is having some tires made overseas, and he says that i that works out, he may be able to see what he an do to get ours produced. its a stretch, but its an option..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats good and I hope you and 64's hard works pay off but it seems like we as a whole are just not enough for a tire company to look at from the US which is fucking sad.The best part instead of taking on a job even though a lil small they sooner say no we can not help then turn around and bitch about the tires coming from over seas.Atleast that is the way I see it.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Mar 1 2010, 10:37 AM~16759600
> *has jerry gotten back to you since meeting with his attorney? :wow:
> *


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 1 2010, 03:34 PM~16762653
> *Thats good and I hope you and 64's hard works pay off but it seems like we as a whole are just not enough for a tire company to look at from the US which is fucking sad.The best part instead of taking on a job even though a lil small they sooner say no we can not help then turn around and bitch about the tires coming from over seas.Atleast that is the way I see it.
> You took the words right out of my mouth.
> *


 it isnt that we are not good enough, its the technology of the tire we want. a company can only make about 20 of our tires a day (per mold) i understand their position on this- as a business man myself, i am in business to be in business. 

but there are still options. we did hear back from a chinese company, so that is a good sign. we are not sunk yet.

and no, we have yet to hear from jerry. they are busy with much larger projects than this, so we must be cautious and patient with them. if we ever needed their assistance, now is the time. rest assured, we will poke and prod them if we havent heard anything in a reasonable amount of time.

when we hear from fidelity about the molds is when we will start leaning on jerry to move forward. right now, we have no information to offer him a far as anything new is concerned.


----------



## scrape-it

If the manufacturers don't want to make the tire then screw 'em find a chinese company that will! The chinese are already building everything else anyways, and when you do finally get them made send the other companies a letter saying you wish THEM luck in the same way as the chinese who are eager to expand their business LOL... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Mar 1 2010, 03:34 PM~16762653
> *Thats good and I hope you and 64's hard works pay off but it seems like we as a whole are just not enough for a tire company to look at from the US which is fucking sad.The best part instead of taking on a job even though a lil small they sooner say no we can not help then turn around and bitch about the tires coming from over seas.Atleast that is the way I see it.
> 
> *


:yessad:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt  


come on 5.20's!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:0


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Feb 26 2010, 11:34 AM~16732668
> *Denman was making the Coker 5.20's, this was told to racerboy by Coker themselves and also by Denman, albeit in a off hand kind of way.
> 
> Specialty tire makes most of Cokers other tire lines like the Firestone and BFGoodrich vintage tires.  It is possible that they are also either making or going to make the Coker 5.20's now, but we don't know.
> 
> Coker has a long relationship with specialty tire and I'm sure they have pull their as well.  Not to mention the kind of cash they could throw at them.
> 
> We will plead our case and see what happens.
> *


its seems the LOGICAL option would have cocker continue to make the 5:20 as demanded by the rider...

They in turn know the the actual numbers and volumes they produce anyhow... Since they are the only people making repros as per say...og stlye.. why not bombard coker with reinventing the wheel once more. The plan of attack would be there numbers would go up...Versus why people dont like the coker 5:20 lowrider series..,a tire made with the lowrider in mind...what better insight. 

This company already has the numbers of sales it does now/ today in real time per say. No begging or giving companies false pretense of what you speculate sales would be....

Not to mention they would be listed in every Lowrider magazine in THE HOTTEST NEW products sections!


----------



## firme64impala

I don't know how bad Denman is doing financially but I have an idea if they are closing. If they're not millions of dollars in debt it wouldn't be a bad idea for Coker to buy them. Coker is a big company and would cut out the middle man by making their tires for themselves. If they hold out until the end they could probably pick up Denman pretty cheap because they're desperate right now.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 2 2010, 11:10 PM~16777984
> *I don't know how bad Denman is doing financially but I have an idea if they are closing. If they're not millions of dollars in debt it wouldn't be a bad idea for Coker to buy them. Coker is a big company and would cut out the middle man by making their tires for themselves. If they hold out until the end they could probably pick up Denman pretty cheap because they're desperate right now.
> *


this gives insight...seems you can order Cokers from jsut about any tire company in the us...
given they are the only makers of alot of specialty tires and the only source. this would be a good idea... Im sure they have other options..and having the funding they can pretty much choose who they want to make their product.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Mar 2 2010, 10:10 PM~16777984
> *I don't know how bad Denman is doing financially but I have an idea if they are closing. If they're not millions of dollars in debt it wouldn't be a bad idea for Coker to buy them. Coker is a big company and would cut out the middle man by making their tires for themselves. If they hold out until the end they could probably pick up Denman pretty cheap because they're desperate right now.
> *


OR BUY IT ONCE IT CLEARS BK COURT.
BUT I THINK ONE REASON FOR GOING OUT OF BUSINESS, WOULD BE THE EPA STANDARDS FOR OWN A TIRE COMPANY, THE GOVERMENT HAS TO BE ON YOUR ASS EVERY STEP OF THE WAY. AND THE COST,,,, AND THE FEES, AND THE DEBT, YOU HAVE TO COMPETE WITH THE CHINA PRICES
COKER WILL JUST JUMP THE "BUILT IN THE USA" SHIP AND HAVE THEM MADE IN CHINA.
HE ALREADY DOESN`T CARE THAT THE 5.20`S ONLY LAST A FEW MONTHS BEFORE THEY SPLIT THE SIDE WALLS.
IF DENMAN GOES DOWN, THE NEW TIRES WILL COME FROM CHINA.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 1 2010, 05:48 PM~16762758
> *it isnt that we are not good enough, its the technology of the tire we want. a company can only make about 20 of our tires a day (per mold) i understand their position on this- as a business man myself, i am in business to be in business.
> 
> but there are still options. we did hear back from a chinese company, so that is a good sign. we are not sunk yet.
> 
> and no, we have yet to hear from jerry. they are busy with much larger projects than this, so we must be cautious and patient with them. if we ever needed their assistance, now is the time. rest assured, we will poke and prod them if we havent heard anything in a reasonable amount of time.
> 
> when we hear from fidelity about the molds is when we will start leaning on jerry to move forward. right now, we have no information to offer him a far as anything new is concerned.
> *



Well I commend you on your approach, however i do ask.... 

If you were/are willing to make these tires for profit and have gone to lengths to aquire the NAME "Premium Sportway" behind the owners back... WHY NOT JUST OFFER TO BUY THE RIGHTS TO MAKE THE TIRE. THEREFORE RELEASING THE OG OWNER OF ANY LIABILITIES. 

THESE TIRES HAVE NOT BEEN IN PRODUCTION FOR SOME TIME WHY NOT JUST ASK HOW MUCH FOR THE NAME AND THE MOLDS...WHY THE INTEREST TO GET BACK INTO BUSINESS ALLTHE YRS. You acknowledge at first you had to be secretive on the TM however you forgot to include the person who should have been involved in the first place. 

Since you got two houses why not put one up for collateral and get a LOAN to buy Jerry out. 

Not saying that you have not taken this approach, i didn't read it anywhere on here. Your geared on regenerating the PREMIUM vs a 5:20, however consider having em made in china?????


----------



## cali

im ready for my tires now.....when can i send the money for these.... :biggrin: ..hopefully they will get the ball rolling soon other wise im going to have to get the split20's from choker.....


----------



## masatalker

Has anyone approched Coker with the idea of thinning out the whitewall?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Mar 3 2010, 04:11 PM~16786067
> *Has anyone approched Coker with the idea of thinning out the whitewall?
> *


A friend of mine looked into it and they said that they would but if you order over 4 or 5 hundred tires.And from where we are the cost to ship them killed that idea.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 3 2010, 04:39 AM~16781578
> *im ready for my tires now.....when can i send the money for these.... :biggrin: ..hopefully they will get the ball rolling soon other wise im going to have to get the split20's from choker.....
> *


funny...i still can't believe one of my other Cokers has still held up. Split whitewall and all :0


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 2 2010, 10:22 PM~16779157
> *Well I commend you on your approach, however i do ask....
> 
> If you were/are willing to make these tires for profit and have gone to lengths to aquire the NAME "Premium Sportway" behind the owners back...  WHY NOT JUST OFFER TO BUY THE RIGHTS TO MAKE THE TIRE.  THEREFORE RELEASING THE OG OWNER OF ANY LIABILITIES.
> 
> THESE TIRES HAVE NOT BEEN IN PRODUCTION FOR SOME TIME WHY NOT JUST ASK HOW MUCH FOR THE NAME AND THE MOLDS...WHY THE INTEREST TO GET BACK INTO BUSINESS ALLTHE YRS.  You acknowledge at first you had to be secretive on the TM however you forgot to include the person who should have been involved in the first place.
> 
> Since you got two houses why not put one up for collateral and get a LOAN to buy Jerry out.
> 
> Not saying that you have not taken this approach, i didn't read it anywhere on here.  Your geared on regenerating the PREMIUM vs a 5:20, however consider having em made in china?????
> *


A little clarification is necessary here. We did not "go behind the owners back", as there was technically no owner. The patent for the tire construction became public domain in 1978.

The name was never trademarked until we trademarked it ourselves. The underlying problem is that Jerry has told several different stories to several different people regarding these tires. We offered to strike a licensing deal, but he has not been receptive to our offers. He also does not want to sell us the molds. We offer to buy them, but he doesnt want to sell. Money is not the question here. Jerry is unwilling to sell any interest in these tires.

As for why his sudden interest in these tires after a long hiatus, I can only speculate. When he was first approached by 64, he claimed he didnt know the wherabouts of the original molds. When I contacted him several months later, he said he knew where they were, and that he was going to start making tires again. 
I called back a few months later to check on things, and he didnt have any new news.

It was at this time 64 and I partnered up. We both discovered that Jerry had not been working actively to do anything with these tires. When we compared our notes on our interactions with Jerry, we had before us two different stories. It was clear that Jerry was either lying to us, or really had no clue about the tires and the old molds.

My theory on this was confirmed upon my first meeting with him. When I told him I found the molds, he was visibly shocked, and called in his son and another salesperson and anounced to them (in a rather incredulous manner) that "This guy found our old molds!"

We trademarked the name prior to our meeting with Jerry. We did not tell anyone of our intentions because until the application was accepted, anyone could have secured the name. During our meeting, Jerry mentioned that he owned the name. I decided to keep our ownership of the name up my sleeve for the time being. We need to know where Jerry is going with this before we disclose anything else.

I am not quite sure about your last question about the Premium Sportway vs. a 5.20. We want to have these tires made in the USA. If that is not possible, then we have no choice but to make them elsewhere. China is an option, as is Finnland, Taiwan, and other countries.

As we have said, the problem is with others at this point. We have taken this as far as we can go. We even contemplated making them ourselves, until we were told how laborious tire making could be! Its not something that can be done in your garage!


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep this on top cause we are ALL holding our breath


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 3 2010, 06:00 PM~16787575
> *A little clarification is necessary here. We did not "go behind the owners back", as there was technically no owner. The patent for the tire construction became public domain in 1978.
> 
> The name was never trademarked until we trademarked it ourselves. The underlying problem is that Jerry has told several different stories to several different people regarding these tires. We offered to strike a licensing deal, but he has not been receptive to our offers. He also does not want to sell us the molds. We offer to buy them, but he doesnt want to sell. Money is not the question here. Jerry is unwilling to sell any interest in these tires.
> 
> As for why his sudden interest in these tires after a long hiatus, I can only speculate. When he was first approached by 64, he claimed he didnt know the wherabouts of the original molds. When I contacted him several months later, he said he knew where they were, and that he was going to start making tires again.
> I called back a few months later to check on things, and he didnt have any new news.
> 
> It was at this time 64 and I partnered up. We both discovered that Jerry had not been working actively to do anything with these tires. When we compared our notes on our interactions with Jerry, we had before us two different stories. It was clear that Jerry was either lying to us, or really had no clue about the tires and the old molds.
> 
> My theory on this was confirmed upon my first meeting with him. When I told him I found the molds, he was visibly shocked, and called in his son and another salesperson and anounced to them (in a rather incredulous manner) that "This guy found our old molds!"
> 
> We trademarked the name prior to our meeting with Jerry. We did not tell anyone of our intentions because until the application was accepted, anyone could have secured the name. During our meeting, Jerry mentioned that he owned the name. I decided to keep our ownership of the name up my sleeve for the time being. We need to know where Jerry is going with this before we disclose anything else.
> 
> I am not quite sure about your last question about the Premium Sportway vs. a 5.20. We want to have these tires made in the USA. If that is not possible, then we have no choice  but to make them elsewhere. China is an option, as is Finnland, Taiwan, and other countries.
> 
> As we have said, the problem is with others at this point. We have taken this as far as we can go. We even contemplated making them ourselves, until we were told how laborious tire making could be! Its not something that can be done in your garage!
> *



:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 3 2010, 08:00 PM~16787575
> *A little clarification is necessary here. We did not "go behind the owners back", as there was technically no owner. The patent for the tire construction became public domain in 1978.
> 
> The name was never trademarked until we trademarked it ourselves. The underlying problem is that Jerry has told several different stories to several different people regarding these tires. We offered to strike a licensing deal, but he has not been receptive to our offers. He also does not want to sell us the molds. We offer to buy them, but he doesnt want to sell. Money is not the question here. Jerry is unwilling to sell any interest in these tires.
> 
> As for why his sudden interest in these tires after a long hiatus, I can only speculate. When he was first approached by 64, he claimed he didnt know the wherabouts of the original molds. When I contacted him several months later, he said he knew where they were, and that he was going to start making tires again.
> I called back a few months later to check on things, and he didnt have any new news.
> 
> It was at this time 64 and I partnered up. We both discovered that Jerry had not been working actively to do anything with these tires. When we compared our notes on our interactions with Jerry, we had before us two different stories. It was clear that Jerry was either lying to us, or really had no clue about the tires and the old molds.
> 
> My theory on this was confirmed upon my first meeting with him. When I told him I found the molds, he was visibly shocked, and called in his son and another salesperson and anounced to them (in a rather incredulous manner) that "This guy found our old molds!"
> 
> We trademarked the name prior to our meeting with Jerry. We did not tell anyone of our intentions because until the application was accepted, anyone could have secured the name. During our meeting, Jerry mentioned that he owned the name. I decided to keep our ownership of the name up my sleeve for the time being. We need to know where Jerry is going with this before we disclose anything else.
> 
> I am not quite sure about your last question about the Premium Sportway vs. a 5.20. We want to have these tires made in the USA. If that is not possible, then we have no choice  but to make them elsewhere. China is an option, as is Finnland, Taiwan, and other countries.
> 
> As we have said, the problem is with others at this point. We have taken this as far as we can go. We even contemplated making them ourselves, until we were told how laborious tire making could be! Its not something that can be done in your garage!
> *



Meaning...JUST MAKE A 5:20 THAT AINT BULLCHIT VS A NAME.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 4 2010, 07:44 AM~16793810
> *Meaning...JUST MAKE A 5:20 THAT AINT BULLCHIT VS A NAME.
> *


 Got it. We are not interested in making an ordinary 5.20. Really, whats the point. Its going to be a Premium Sportway or nothing else.

We found a US manufacturer willing to discuss this project with us. We have a conference call next week with them!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16797871
> *Got it. We are not interested in making an ordinary 5.20. Really, whats the point. Its going to be a Premium Sportway or nothing else.
> 
> We found a US manufacturer willing to discuss this project with us. We have a conference call next week with them!
> *



awwwww shit


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## CUTLASS_84

Alright good news, Good luck with that confernce call fellas.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 4 2010, 05:36 PM~16797871
> *Got it. We are not interested in making an ordinary 5.20. Really, whats the point. Its going to be a Premium Sportway or nothing else.
> 
> We found a US manufacturer willing to discuss this project with us. We have a conference call next week with them!
> *


score!


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 4 2010, 03:36 PM~16797871
> *Got it. We are not interested in making an ordinary 5.20. Really, whats the point. Its going to be a Premium Sportway or nothing else.
> 
> We found a US manufacturer willing to discuss this project with us. We have a conference call next week with them!
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 4 2010, 04:36 PM~16797871
> *Got it. We are not interested in making an ordinary 5.20. Really, whats the point. Its going to be a Premium Sportway or nothing else.
> 
> We found a US manufacturer willing to discuss this project with us. We have a conference call next week with them!
> *


 :0 :0 

Good luck homies!!!!


----------



## firme63ragtop

keep it up fellas !


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hardcore76caprice

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 4 2010, 08:23 PM~16800082
> *:0  :0
> 
> Good luck homies!!!!
> 
> 
> *


x1,000,000,


----------



## hoppin62

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## scrape-it

What are the chances that this Jerry guy knows about this thread or Layitlow? Does anybody work for him or does he know anybody that would come in here and read about all of us wanting these tires made again or worse, read everything you guys have worked hard to accomplish that he would see as a threat to him? Whatever the situation, i just want to see the old familiar sidewall and tread we all love being made again..... :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

anything is possible. i doubt he reads this though. but if he does, we want him to know that this is a viable venture, and a great opportunity to make some money, as well as filling a void in the tire industry.


----------



## big al 54

:biggrin: :cheesy: THIS IS GREAT NEWS I WILL BE BUYING A FEW SETS FROM YOU , COUNT ME IN , A FEW YEARS AGO WHEN COOKER ANOUNCED THEY WERE REMAKING 5-20S COULD NOT WHAT TO GET THEM BUT WAS DISAPOINTED WHEN I SAW THEM BUT THERE 5-20 14 ISNT THAT BAD LOOKING BUT 5-20 13 JUST DONT LOOK RIGHT AT ALL WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Mar 6 2010, 11:39 AM~16813117
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy: THIS IS GREAT NEWS I WILL BE BUYING A FEW SETS FROM YOU , COUNT ME IN , A FEW YEARS AGO WHEN COOKER ANOUNCED THEY WERE REMAKING 5-20S COULD NOT WHAT TO GET THEM BUT WAS DISAPOINTED WHEN I SAW THEM BUT THERE 5-20 14 ISNT THAT BAD LOOKING BUT 5-20 13 JUST DONT LOOK RIGHT AT ALL WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK
> *


The choker 5:20 looks too much like a radial with sportway premium decorations to me, the treads too wide and the sidewall too short......


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Mar 6 2010, 03:50 AM~16811671
> *What are the chances that this Jerry guy knows about this thread or Layitlow? Does anybody work for him or does he know anybody that would come in here and read about all of us wanting these tires made again or worse, read everything you guys have worked hard to accomplish that he would see as a threat to him? Whatever the situation, i just want to see the old familiar sidewall and tread we all love being made again..... :biggrin:
> *


Well, racerboy sent Jerry an email with a link to this thread, but I guess he never looked at it.

Besides we have had many phone calls and a face to face meeting with him and we told him that we are going to remake these tires. So he is fully aware of our intentions. The problem is that he is either too busy or too lazy to work as hard on this as we are.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Mar 6 2010, 01:32 PM~16813371
> *The choker 5:20 looks too much like a radial with sportway premium decorations to me, the treads too wide and the sidewall too short......
> *


There are a ton of people who agree with you on this homie. Including myself.


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT for the homies.. dedication makes ANYTHING happen... ANYTHING


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 6 2010, 12:37 PM~16813907
> *TTT for the homies.. dedication makes ANYTHING happen... ANYTHING
> *


X520 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

come on 5:20's


----------



## racerboy

we have recieved many replies from overseas tire manufacturers, but the one problem is their inability to make a whitewall.


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 8 2010, 07:01 AM~16826588
> *we have recieved many replies from overseas tire manufacturers, but the one problem is their inability to make a whitewall.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 8 2010, 08:01 AM~16826588
> *we have recieved many replies from overseas tire manufacturers, but the one problem is their inability to make a whitewall.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 8 2010, 07:01 AM~16826588
> *we have recieved many replies from overseas tire manufacturers, but the one problem is their inability to make a whitewall.
> *


This is a real problem, especially if your running 14" wheels. The only choice presently is a side splitting Coker or a Hankook.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 8 2010, 08:01 AM~16826588
> *we have recieved many replies from overseas tire manufacturers, but the one problem is their inability to make a whitewall.
> *


what is so hard in the process to make a whitewall?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 8 2010, 10:22 AM~16827533
> *what is so hard in the process to make a whitewall?
> *


''

its added work.. remember the whitewall is really like 3-4" wide.. its how they mold em that makes it skinny or wide.. look at an SUV with whiteletter tires where the idiot hits the curb a lot, he starts gettin wide whites LOL


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## Firefly

Page 2 :nono: 

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

talked to denman again yesterday. mike still thinks they may have a chane at not going under, but we are not holding our breath at this point.

he does know people in the industry though, and said he was willing to talk to some of them in the event denman goes under.

tomorrow is a big day, as we have that conference call with a us company. this is the first company that is willing to talk to us, outside of denman.


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 9 2010, 07:58 AM~16837167
> *talked to denman again yesterday. mike still thinks they may have a chane at not going under, but we are not holding our breath at this point.
> 
> he does know people in the industry though, and said he was willing to talk to some of them in the event denman goes under.
> 
> tomorrow is a big day, as we have that conference call with a us company. this is the first company that is willing to talk to us, outside of denman.
> *


 :x:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## rzarock

GOT DAMNIT!! WHERE ARE MY 520s?!?!


----------



## touchdowntodd

goodluck homie.. diamond back is readin this thread right now.. 

HATERS.. lol

hey DB, make an affordable 175-75-14 radial... you could sell a shit ton.. skinny whites only!


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 9 2010, 06:58 AM~16837167
> *talked to denman again yesterday. mike still thinks they may have a chane at not going under, but we are not holding our breath at this point.
> 
> he does know people in the industry though, and said he was willing to talk to some of them in the event denman goes under.
> 
> tomorrow is a big day, as we have that conference call with a us company. this is the first company that is willing to talk to us, outside of denman.
> *


Good Luck! :x: :x:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 9 2010, 02:53 PM~16840773
> *goodluck homie.. diamond back is readin this thread right now..
> 
> HATERS.. lol
> 
> hey DB, make an affordable 175-75-14 radial... you could sell a shit ton.. skinny whites only!
> *


 Tab @ Diamond Back is good people. He isnt hating at all. As a matter of fact, we have been discussing his assistance in our venture. He is only one of a few US guys interested in helping out. He is a car guy, and understands our passion/obsession with this tire.

So everyone, suppoert DB tires. Keep an American tire company going!


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 9 2010, 07:31 PM~16844431
> *Tab @ Diamond Back is good people. He isnt hating at all. As a matter of fact, we have been discussing his assistance in our venture. He is only one of a few US guys interested in helping out. He is a car guy, and understands our passion/obsession with this tire.
> 
> So everyone, suppoert DB tires. Keep an American tire company going!
> *


Tab is cool! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 9 2010, 07:58 AM~16837167
> *talked to denman again yesterday. mike still thinks they may have a chane at not going under, but we are not holding our breath at this point.
> 
> he does know people in the industry though, and said he was willing to talk to some of them in the event denman goes under.
> 
> tomorrow is a big day, as we have that conference call with a us company. this is the first company that is willing to talk to us, outside of denman.
> *


good luck!!!!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 9 2010, 08:31 PM~16844431
> *Tab @ Diamond Back is good people. He isnt hating at all. As a matter of fact, we have been discussing his assistance in our venture. He is only one of a few US guys interested in helping out. He is a car guy, and understands our passion/obsession with this tire.
> 
> So everyone, suppoert DB tires. Keep an American tire company going!
> *


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

We had our conference call meeting with a US manufacturer today.

They are interested on working on this project with us.

I will be sending them one of my OG 5.20's to be sacrificed so that their tire engineer can cut it up and see how they were made, that way he can see if their presses will work to remake these tires.

After their engineer finishes with his testing, and if their presses are compatible, then they will give us a price quote on per tire costs. They already said it will be higher than what Denman quoted us.

They can do the quantities that we are looking at which is a big plus.

They do want the original molds as it will save a ton of time and money. We are still waiting on the search for those molds, but won't hear anything until next week since our contact there is on vacation this week.

Hopefully this all comes together.


----------



## MR. MARK V

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 10 2010, 01:12 PM~16851089
> *We had our conference call meeting with a US manufacturer today.
> 
> They are interested on working on this project with us.
> 
> I will be sending them one of my OG 5.20's to be sacrificed so that their tire engineer can cut it up and see how they were made, that way he can see if their presses will work to remake these tires.
> 
> After their engineer finishes with his testing, and if their presses are compatible, then they will give us a price quote on per tire costs.  They already said it will be higher than what Denman quoted us.
> 
> They can do the quantities that we are looking at which is a big plus.
> 
> They do want the original molds as it will save a ton of time and money.  We are still waiting on the search for those molds, but won't hear anything until next week since our contact there is on vacation this week.
> Thanks!  :biggrin:
> Hopefully this all comes together.
> *


----------



## robs68

still looking for those molds huh,,,,,, :uh:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :run: :yes:


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 10 2010, 12:12 PM~16851089
> *We had our conference call meeting with a US manufacturer today.
> 
> They are interested on working on this project with us.
> 
> I will be sending them one of my OG 5.20's to be sacrificed so that their tire engineer can cut it up and see how they were made, that way he can see if their presses will work to remake these tires.
> 
> After their engineer finishes with his testing, and if their presses are compatible, then they will give us a price quote on per tire costs.  They already said it will be higher than what Denman quoted us.
> 
> They can do the quantities that we are looking at which is a big plus.
> 
> They do want the original molds as it will save a ton of time and money.  We are still waiting on the search for those molds, but won't hear anything until next week since our contact there is on vacation this week.
> 
> Hopefully this all comes together.
> *


hno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 10 2010, 02:12 PM~16851089
> *We had our conference call meeting with a US manufacturer today.
> 
> They are interested on working on this project with us.
> 
> I will be sending them one of my OG 5.20's to be sacrificed so that their tire engineer can cut it up and see how they were made, that way he can see if their presses will work to remake these tires.
> 
> After their engineer finishes with his testing, and if their presses are compatible, then they will give us a price quote on per tire costs.  They already said it will be higher than what Denman quoted us.
> 
> They can do the quantities that we are looking at which is a big plus.
> 
> They do want the original molds as it will save a ton of time and money.  We are still waiting on the search for those molds, but won't hear anything until next week since our contact there is on vacation this week.
> 
> Hopefully this all comes together.
> *


IS THIS " NEW HIGHER PER TIRE PRICE" BASED ON FINDING THESE LOST MOLDS?
OR IS THE NEW PRICE BASED ON STARTING FROM SCRATCH?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2010, 06:52 PM~16852816
> *IS THIS " NEW HIGHER PER TIRE PRICE" BASED ON FINDING THESE LOST MOLDS?
> OR IS THE NEW PRICE BASED ON STARTING FROM SCRATCH?
> *


The higher price would apply if we use the original molds. 

If we have to start from scratch and make new molds, we will use our other connections to get them made, since their price for molds is at the high end of the spectrum.

They were firm in that they couldn't meet the price we got from Denman. After they get my tire and are done cutting it up, we will get their quote and run the numbers. Hopefully it won't be too high, otherwise we are going to have ot go over our options with overseas manufacturers.

There is one more US manufacturer that is going to talk over this project with management, but we have already been told that it will almost certainly be a NO. 

Of course there still is the possibility that Denman will pull through, highly doubtful, but we should know next week as to whether they will be closing for good or not.

We just have to wait and see and hope for the best with these US manufacturers.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 10 2010, 05:05 PM~16853531
> *The higher price would apply if we use the original molds.
> 
> If we have to start from scratch and make new molds, we will use our other connections to get them made, since their price for molds is at the high end of the spectrum.
> 
> They were firm in that they couldn't meet the price we got from Denman.  After they get my tire and are done cutting it up, we will get their quote and run the numbers.  Hopefully it won't be too high, otherwise we are going to have ot go over our options with overseas manufacturers.
> 
> There is one more US manufacturer that is going to talk over this project with management, but we have already been told that it will almost certainly be a NO.
> 
> Of course there still is the possibility that Denman will pull through, highly doubtful, but we should know next week as to whether they will be closing for good or not.
> 
> We just have to wait and see and hope for the best with these US manufacturers.
> *



This new manufacturer willing to get close to your target price based on volumes? Maybe they'll meet a better price once you get to a significant run rate that would bring down cost per tire? Companies will typically give you a run rate discount based on each production run and not necessarily the yearly run. The key is for them to acknowledge the concept/ potential of being the only supplier of these tires. Seems like you guys are hustling and getting things done.

Good luck, good to see you guys moving forward.

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

i hope you disect a blem tire!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2010, 09:23 PM~16855658
> *i hope you disect a blem tire!
> *


LOLS....BLEMS....


----------



## robs68

I WRAPPED UP MY SET I JUST GOT LAST WEEK.....THANKS FOR THE INFO...BUT I DO HOPE THESE GET REPOPED.....THAT WOULD BE THE SHIT....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Mar 10 2010, 11:18 PM~16855608
> *This new manufacturer willing to get close to your target price based on volumes?  Maybe they'll meet a better price once you get to a significant run rate that would bring down cost per tire?  Companies will typically give you a run rate discount based on each production run and not necessarily the yearly run.  The key is for them to acknowledge the concept/ potential of being the only supplier of these tires.  Seems like you guys are hustling and getting things done.
> 
> Good luck, good to see you guys moving forward.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


We didn't get that far with them yet on volumes since they cannot even give us their base price per tire until they dissect my tire and see if it will work with their presses.

If they are similar to Denman then their is only a small percentage decrease in price (like 6%) since the tire business bases their prices on tonnage and not per unit costs.

We will see what they can do.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 10 2010, 11:23 PM~16855658
> *i hope you disect a blem tire!
> *


Nope :nosad: 

I only have new ones, that were peviously mounted but never driven on.

It's killing me to know it's fate, but we are willing to do whatever it takes to get these tires remade.

Including sacrificing our babies for the cause.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Dedication ...... Thanks for taking one for the team.....


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 10 2010, 10:00 PM~16856172
> *Dedication ...... Thanks for taking one for the team.....
> *


X2


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 10 2010, 09:00 PM~16856172
> *Dedication ...... Thanks for taking one for the team.....
> *


5.20 martyr :happysad:


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 10 2010, 09:50 PM~16856055
> *Nope :nosad:
> 
> I only have new ones, that were peviously mounted but never driven on.
> 
> It's killing me to know it's fate, but we are willing to do whatever it takes to get these tires remade.
> 
> Including sacrificing our babies for the cause.
> 
> 
> *


Maybe someone here as an old beat up tire they could send you for the sacrifice.....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 10 2010, 10:50 PM~16856055
> *Nope :nosad:
> 
> I only have new ones, that were peviously mounted but never driven on.
> 
> It's killing me to know it's fate, but we are willing to do whatever it takes to get these tires remade.
> 
> Including sacrificing our babies for the cause.
> *


wow,,,,,,
i guess, they would have to be new, to get the right look, and profile.
if you used a set of used ones,,,all the new ones might be made with the inside edge already worn out! :biggrin:


----------



## lowbird

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 11 2010, 05:45 PM~16864255
> *wow,,,,,,
> i guess, they would have to be new, to get the right look, and profile.
> if you used a set of used ones,,,all the new ones might be made with the inside edge already worn out! :biggrin:
> *


True, but it sounded like they just wanted to see how it was made, not get the original specs from it to build new molds....but what do I know...


----------



## azmobn06

come on 5.20's!


----------



## 1_PUMP

ANY ONE GOT SOME OG 5.20S IN 14 PM ME


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:uh: i need my 520s ESE! :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5.20


----------



## racerboy

we still need to see if theis company is even interested. they need to cut apart the tire we sent, and then analyze its construction to make sure they can produce it.

we were told that it would be expensive...


----------



## touchdowntodd

hmmmmm

we still have your backs homies


----------



## racerboy

we still are waiting for the original molds. that will help us a great deal.


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 13 2010, 06:19 PM~16881748
> *we still are waiting for the original molds. that will help us a great deal.
> *


  I was talking to Lona & Sons of KC MO. , They might know someone with the original molds. I remember talking to them years ago about who had the original molds. You might try them, they know alot about this old school shit !


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## Impslap

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 9 2010, 02:53 PM~16840773
> *
> hey DB, make an affordable 175-75-14 radial... you could sell a shit ton.. skinny whites only!
> *


x2. A LOT of folks would jump in this, me included.


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 13 2010, 04:33 PM~16881823
> * I was talking to Lona & Sons of KC MO. , They might know someone with the original molds.  I remember talking to them years ago about who had the original molds.  You might try them, they know alot about this old school shit !
> *


thats not the issue. fidelity was the last manufacturer of the premium sportway. so, unless someone walked off with the molds when the plant shut down, they are still there.


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## Firefly

TTT, any news?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 16 2010, 06:40 AM~16904157
> *TTT, any news?
> *


I checked the Fedex Tracking number and the tire I sent has been delivered. So they should get to cutting it up and running their tests to see if it will work with their presses. If they can do it then they will give us a price quote. We don't know how long this testing will take, I don't think it will take too long, but who knows.

The mold search was at a standstill since nobody was at the old plant for about the last 2 weeks, but the crew will be back in town this week and should be getting back to work on it. It should be completed soon since about 3 weeks ago we were told that they are only about 6-8 man hours from getting the original molds on the shop floor.

We are also still evaluating all our overseas possibilities, but their inability to make whitewall tires is going to cause problems. We even offered to help pay for the required equipment, and still got a NO.

We should also hear back from Denman this week on their fate, but we think that they are probably done for.


----------



## Firefly

hno: I'm holding my breath


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 16 2010, 10:23 AM~16906076
> *hno: I'm holding my breath
> *


X2


----------



## brad4372

x3


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

13-5'20 1/2 inc White Walls :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy

Denman filed for chapter 7 protection this morning.


----------



## brad4372

so are they going out of business or are they trying to reorganize and rebuild?


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by brad4372_@Mar 17 2010, 10:15 PM~16924106
> *so are they going out of business or are they trying to reorganize and rebuild?
> *


Chapter 7 is selling off all their assets to pay their creditors. Their done.


----------



## racerboy

mike mentioned that there is a company looking to buy them, but i dont see how thats going to happen.

which means unless coker has another manufacturer, their 5.20 may be unavailable soon.


----------



## sand1

all this bullshit over a tire i cant believe no one wants to make money fuk it send it to china theyll start poppin those bitches tommarow


----------



## dbtires

This thread is a good lesson to everyone on how fucked up the tire industry is.


----------



## dbtires

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 18 2010, 10:15 AM~16925555
> *all this bullshit over a tire i cant believe no one wants to make money fuk it send it to china theyll start poppin those bitches tommarow
> *


Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Mar 18 2010, 07:47 AM~16925748
> *Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?
> *


even chinese quality beats the crap coker 2 plys..


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Mar 18 2010, 06:47 AM~16925748
> *Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?
> *


With the options or lack of we have now....... HELL YES! 
As long as it has the look and it holds up. I'm in! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Mar 18 2010, 07:47 AM~16925748
> *Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?
> *


db, why dont you guys step up to the plate? there is more interest in this size i bet than some sizes you make arleady.. 

or atleast some 175-75-14s


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Mar 18 2010, 07:47 AM~16925748
> *Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?
> *



look at how many 100 spokes are rolling around.....


i'm guessing "HELL FUCKING YES"


----------



## dbtires

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 18 2010, 12:06 PM~16926321
> *db, why dont you guys step up to the plate? there is more interest in this size i bet than some sizes you make arleady..
> 
> or atleast some 175-75-14s
> *


I'm not just sitting on the sidelines. I've talked to racerboy several times and have gone through my own channels to research this venture. My above statement, though, is very true. Getting tires made exclusively for a certain specialty market is damn near impossible. I've been to SEMA to discuss this with several manufacturers in the past. They basically laugh at you. BUT, over the years we have built up relationships with various people in the industry that can actually make things happen. That's why I keep following this thread. The demand for OG 520's is there. The supply side is where the problem is. I believe I can help. The details are where I must be careful though. A few things must happen in order for this to even have a chance. I must benefit if I offer my services($$$). Same goes for Racerby and 64. if that can happen, and a reasonable retail price can be obtained, why not.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Mar 18 2010, 08:47 AM~16925748
> *Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?
> *


 :0


----------



## azmobn06

come on 5.20's!!!!!!!



Somebody make them :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 18 2010, 10:06 AM~16926321
> *db, why dont you guys step up to the plate? there is more interest in this size i bet than some sizes you make arleady..
> 
> or atleast some 175-75-14s
> *


Why not suggest a 155/80-14? 175 is too wide for lowriders.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Mar 18 2010, 07:15 AM~16925555
> *all this bullshit over a tire i cant believe no one wants to make money fuk it send it to china theyll start poppin those bitches tommarow
> *


china doesnt have whitewall capability. they can make the tires all day long, but not with whitewalls


----------



## DeeLoc

they gotta pay the sweat shop workers a whole penny more a year if they make white walls


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Mar 18 2010, 11:59 PM~16934379
> *Why not suggest a 155/80-14? 175 is too wide for lowriders.
> *




not for me homie, part of why i love the 175s is how they sit, 155s would be TOO short and would be real square

175-75s are as close to a 5.20 profile as possible with radials.. :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=233217&st=660


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 19 2010, 05:31 PM~16940109
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=233217&st=660
> *


nice!


----------



## 70 on 72s

bring it on needs some more
my are almost gone 10 years and still good


----------



## ivan619

*5 sets of 5.20 13s!* :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 19 2010, 02:16 PM~16938298
> *china doesnt have whitewall capability. they can make the tires all day long, but not with whitewalls
> *


" 5/8`s portawalls" :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

STILL WAITING.......ON THESE.....


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0 :wow:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 18 2010, 10:49 PM~16933839
> *come on 5.20's!!!!!!!
> Somebody make them :biggrin:
> *


X67 por favor


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Update.

We are still waiting to see if this US manufacturer can do it.

Denman said that their still is a buyer that may buy them out of Chapter 7 bankruptcy. They said don't count us out yet! Still a long shot but Denman may still be in play here. 

We have found some overseas manufacturers that can do whitewall tires and are talking to us. One company said that they can do it, but we will have to order at least two 40HQ containers full of tires. Which is way more than we would like to start out with, but we are going to see if we can make it work. We are also checking out this place to see if they are a good company to work with (not just some shady company that will screw us), and if they can make a truly quality product.

We are hoping that some of the other overseas companies that can make a whitewall will get back to us and be able to do smaller quantities. 

Two 40HQ containers is a lot of tires and only add to our shipping and storage costs, on top of the 35% tire import tariff for this year. That tariff will go down to 30% next year, and 25% the year after that.

We are still grinding every day on this homies :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow: :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

that news beats a kick in the balls... but we still need tires LOL

keep up the hard work homieS~!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Mar 23 2010, 11:57 AM~16974155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Update.
> 
> We are still waiting to see if this US manufacturer can do it.
> 
> Denman said that their still is a buyer that may buy them out of Chapter 7 bankruptcy. They said don't count us out yet!  Still a long shot but Denman may still be in play here.
> 
> We have found some overseas manufacturers that can do whitewall tires and are talking to us.  One company said that they can do it, but we will have to order at least two 40HQ containers full of tires.  Which is way more than we would like to start out with, but we are going to see if we can make it work.   We are also checking out this place to see if they are a good company to work with (not just some shady company that will screw us), and if they can make a truly quality product.
> 
> We are hoping that some of the other overseas companies that can make a whitewall will get back to us and be able to do smaller quantities.
> 
> Two 40HQ containers is a lot of tires and only add to our shipping and storage costs, on top of the 35% tire import tariff for this year.  That tariff will go down to 30% next year, and 25% the year after that.
> 
> We are still grinding every day on this homies :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for all the efforts fellas!!! Great job on seeking out people willing to at least hear you out.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Mar 23 2010, 01:51 PM~16975055
> *that news beats a kick in the balls... but we still need tires LOL
> 
> 
> LOL...true   :biggrin:
> keep up the hard work homieS~!
> *


----------



## scrape-it

Will you guys be making reverse offset 5:20's? 
























LOL :biggrin: 
Seriously though this thread is like the biggest suspense movie i have ever seen, i'm always at the edge of my seat when i click on it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One

hno: :run:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 23 2010, 11:57 AM~16974155
> *Update.
> 
> 
> 
> Denman said that their still is a buyer that may buy them out of Chapter 7 bankruptcy. They said don't count us out yet!  Still a long shot but Denman may still be in play here.
> 
> 
> We are still grinding every day on this homies :biggrin:
> *


hno: coker gonna buy denman to corner the market and make them themselves :roflmao:


----------



## cali

:nicoderm: where is my 520's...they ready yet........... :biggrin:


----------



## sevenonefourlife

> STILL WAITING.......ON THESE.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ /quote] NICE PICS .............I GOT A SET JUST LIKE THAT , JUST SITTING THERE


----------



## racerboy

For shits and giggles, I called the sales rep for Coker to see what production numbers looked like for their 5.20. I was told that they order 150 to 200 tires 4 times a year from Denman.

This seems artificially low to us. Thats less than 1000 tires a year. But the rep also said that there is no plan to discontinue this tire even though Denman isnt making tires now. I couldnt pry any more information without souding as though I was a competitor.

Mike told me that there was a meeting on Thursday with a potential buyer. While a long shot, it at least keeps Denman alive for the time being.

We are still waiting for the mold confirmation. 64 and I offered to fly to the Fidelity plant and assist in the search, but were turned down. Apparently, they are not too concerned about finding these molds...


----------



## rzarock

:angry: Son of a bitch!!!!!

I haven't checked this for awhile. Still not available!?!?!?


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 24 2010, 06:48 AM~16984253
> *For shits and giggles, I called the sales rep for Coker to see what production numbers looked like for their 5.20. I was told that they order 150 to 200 tires 4 times a year from Denman.
> 
> This seems artificially low to us. Thats less than 1000 tires a year. But the rep also said that there is no plan to discontinue this tire even though Denman isnt making tires now. I couldnt pry any more information without souding as though I was a competitor.
> 
> Mike told me that there was a meeting on Thursday with a potential buyer. While a long shot, it at least keeps Denman alive for the time being.
> 
> We are still waiting for the mold confirmation. 64 and I offered to fly to the Fidelity plant and assist in the search, but were turned down. Apparently, they are not too concerned about finding these molds...
> *


:rant:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by dbtires_@Mar 18 2010, 06:47 AM~16925748
> *Would anyone buy a chinese QUALITY made tire if it had the look?
> *


That's what i was sayin earlier.. everyone is focused on then brand of the tire more than the size of the tire.. back in the day the 5.20 came in many brands.. I'd buy a 5.20 as long as it was narrow and had a thin white.. the tread wears off anyway...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Mar 24 2010, 10:28 AM~16985570
> *:rant:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 24 2010, 07:42 PM~16985685
> *That's what i was sayin earlier.. everyone is focused on then brand of the tire more than the size of the tire.. back in the day the 5.20 came in many brands.. I'd buy a 5.20 as long as it was narrow and had a thin white.. the tread wears off anyway...
> *


I can't say that I agree with this. The other brands had other sidewall and (as you said) other thread design.

The combination of the Premium Sportway sidewall and thread make for a good looking tire. 
Just look at the 5.60's. A Premium Sportway 5.60 is a good looking tire on a x7 or x8 rim. A Firestone 5.60 looks like shit when it's streched onto a x7 or x8 rim.

The key is not in tire size alone, it's in sidewall and thread design also.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 25 2010, 04:14 AM~16994657
> *I can't say that I agree with this. The other brands had other sidewall and (as you said) other thread design.
> 
> The combination of the Premium Sportway sidewall and thread make for a good looking tire.
> Just look at the 5.60's. A Premium Sportway 5.60 is a good looking tire on a x7 or x8 rim. A Firestone 5.60 looks like shit when it's streched onto a x7 or x8 rim.
> 
> The key is not in tire size alone, it's in sidewall and thread design also.
> *


amen!


----------



## illstorm

I admire you guys dedication and comment, Its a beautiful thing. My question is with this world wide multi-million dollar industry called lowriding. Why hasn't any these big tire manufactures took advantage of the absence in this market.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 25 2010, 03:14 AM~16994657
> *I can't say that I agree with this. The other brands had other sidewall and (as you said) other thread design.
> 
> The combination of the Premium Sportway sidewall and thread make for a good looking tire.
> Just look at the 5.60's. A Premium Sportway 5.60 is a good looking tire on a x7 or x8 rim. A Firestone 5.60 looks like shit when it's streched onto a x7 or x8 rim.
> 
> The key is not in tire size alone, it's in sidewall and thread design also.
> *


I disagree with you.. Been at this since I was kid and gre up around nothing but lowriders, it's all that ever interested me, no sports, no tv shows, nothing but cars and lowriding. None of my uncles ever said I need to go get some premium sportways.. They would say check out my 5.60s or i got some 5.20s. bombs rolled fat white 5.60 with firestones... tires were bought burned out and trashed and new set came in. Premiums were available but riders didnt limit themselves to premiums.


----------



## Firefly

I guess it's personal. But to me a different brand 5.20 or 5.60 doesn't look right _ on a wide rim_. On some narrower rims it doesn't really matter, because the stretch is waaaaaaay less. Those Premium Sportway sidewalls stand out when you put them on a x7 or x8 rim.
The bombs with the fat whites is a whole different story, that's not what I was talking about.


----------



## A TODA MADRE

A little info sharing.. backin the days before everyone was juiced and just being low was cool.. the cops would pull you over if the body line of the car was below the lower lip of the rim.. so the lower profile the tire the lower your car sat to the ground.. that's why the profile was important.. thats why we chose 5.20s and 5.60s look at real old pics, whitewalls have always been a part of lowriding, but the profile on the tires got smaller and smaller to get lower..


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 25 2010, 06:21 PM~16996533
> *A little info sharing.. backin the days before everyone was juiced and just being low was cool.. the cops would pull you over if the body line of the car was below the lower lip of the rim.. so the lower profile the tire the lower your car sat to the ground.. that's why the profile was important.. thats why we chose 5.20s and 5.60s look at real old pics, whitewalls have always been a part of lowriding, but the profile on the tires got smaller and smaller to get lower..
> *


I know all this, and I understand what you're saying.

But this is about having the choice to remake a tire. Why not remake the best looking ones? And to me and most of the people who are going to buy these tires, the Premium Sportway version looks best.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Mar 25 2010, 06:14 AM~16994657
> *I can't say that I agree with this. The other brands had other sidewall and (as you said) other thread design.
> 
> The combination of the Premium Sportway sidewall and thread make for a good looking tire.
> Just look at the 5.60's. A Premium Sportway 5.60 is a good looking tire on a x7 or x8 rim. A Firestone 5.60 looks like shit when it's streched onto a x7 or x8 rim.
> 
> The key is not in tire size alone, it's in sidewall and thread design also.
> *


X100000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 25 2010, 11:08 AM~16996404
> *I disagree with you.. Been at this since I was kid and gre up around nothing but lowriders, it's all that ever interested me, no sports, no tv shows, nothing but cars and lowriding.  None of my uncles ever said I need to go get some premium sportways.. They would say check out my 5.60s or i got some 5.20s.  bombs rolled fat white 5.60 with firestones... tires were bought burned out and trashed and new set came in.  Premiums were available but riders didnt limit themselves to premiums.
> *


I understand you on this. Their was other 5.20's and 5.60's available but it is the Premium Sportway that has withstood the test of time. Nobody is hunting around for those other brands of tires because it is the Premium Sportway that everybody wants. 

The Premium Sportway tire has been a part of lowriding for about 40 years now and no other tire has ever come close to it's cache within the lowriding community.

We have the oppurtunity to bring this tire back and that is what we are going to do!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 25 2010, 08:56 AM~16996880
> *I understand you on this.  Their was other 5.20's and 5.60's available but it is the Premium Sportway that has withstood the test of time.  Nobody is hunting around for those other brands of tires because it is the Premium Sportway that everybody wants.
> 
> The Premium Sportway tire has been a part of lowriding for about 40 years now and no other tire has ever come close to it's cache within the lowriding community.
> 
> We have the oppurtunity to bring this tire back and that is what we are going to do!*


 :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 64 PIMPALA

We got confirmation today that a few of the original molds have been found, they are still looking for the rest of them.

When the rest of them are found then we will take control of them and store them.

We will then send them to a manufacturer once we have one signed on to do this. 

So some very good news today, hopefully more follows soon. :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

I hope you guys or someone does bring back a 5.20.. personally the brand doesnt matter to me.. that's just me, I just go for the skinny tread, and the correct profile, with a thin white. Not everyone thinks like me this is just my 2 cents..


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 25 2010, 10:15 AM~16997653
> *We got confirmation today that a few of the original molds have been found, they are still looking for the rest of them.
> 
> When the rest of them are found then we will take control of them and store them.
> 
> We will then send them to a manufacturer once we have one signed on to do this.
> 
> So some very good news today, hopefully more follows soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 AM~16997653
> *We got confirmation today that a few of the original molds have been found, they are still looking for the rest of them.
> 
> When the rest of them are found then we will take control of them and store them.
> 
> We will then send them to a manufacturer once we have one signed on to do this.
> 
> So some very good news today, hopefully more follows soon. :biggrin:
> *


so.... you are getting them and NOT jerry? :wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 AM~16997653
> *We got confirmation today that a few of the original molds have been found, they are still looking for the rest of them.
> 
> When the rest of them are found then we will take control of them and store them.
> 
> We will then send them to a manufacturer once we have one signed on to do this.
> 
> So some very good news today, hopefully more follows soon. :biggrin:
> *


take control of them ASAP!!!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 25 2010, 12:09 PM~16998676
> *take control of them ASAP!!!!
> *


Put a GPS tracking device on them! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

thats the SHIT homies... way to keep up the fight!


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 25 2010, 11:15 AM~16997653
> *We got confirmation today that a few of the original molds have been found, they are still looking for the rest of them.
> 
> When the rest of them are found then we will take control of them and store them.
> 
> We will then send them to a manufacturer once we have one signed on to do this.
> 
> So some very good news today, hopefully more follows soon. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5: :h5: YES! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK FELLAS!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 25 2010, 02:09 PM~16998119
> *so.... you are getting them and NOT jerry?  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Actually we are working with Jerry. After getting past all the BS and lies he has been telling people for all these years, he has become a good ally on this project.

Basically he is letting us handle everything, getting the original molds, storing them, and finding the manufacturer to remake them. He may become a distributor again or he might just sit back and collect checks it is up to him. Either way works for us.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Mar 25 2010, 03:55 PM~16999122
> *Put a GPS tracking device on them!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL....these things will be locked up like something at Area 51.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 25 2010, 04:38 PM~17000767
> *Actually we are working with Jerry.  After getting past all the BS and lies he has been telling people for all these years, he has become a good ally on this project.
> 
> Basically he is letting us handle everything, getting the original molds, storing them, and finding the manufacturer to remake them.  He may become a distributor again or he might just sit back and collect checks it is up to him.  Either way works for us.
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## racerboy

yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it. 

jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.

i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.

it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you :biggrin: ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location. 

we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 25 2010, 05:27 PM~17001199
> *yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it.
> 
> jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.
> 
> i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.
> 
> it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you :biggrin: ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location.
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like
> *


FINALLY SOME PICS...... :drama: :drama: 42 PAGES WITHOUT ANY...ABOUT TIME...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2010, 05:32 PM~17001255
> *FINALLY SOME PICS...... :drama:  :drama:
> *


x2... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## brad4372

great news!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Mar 25 2010, 05:32 PM~17001255
> *FINALLY SOME PICS...... :drama:  :drama: 42 PAGES WITHOUT ANY...ABOUT TIME...
> *


there are some pix in this thread! just not ours :angry: 

pictures of tire molds will be interesting. i dont know what they look like either..


----------



## Hipstreet

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Mar 25 2010, 10:08 AM~16996404
> *I disagree with you.. Been at this since I was kid and gre up around nothing but lowriders, it's all that ever interested me, no sports, no tv shows, nothing but cars and lowriding.  None of my uncles ever said I need to go get some premium sportways.. They would say check out my 5.60s or i got some 5.20s.  bombs rolled fat white 5.60 with firestones... tires were bought burned out and trashed and new set came in.  Premiums were available but riders didnt limit themselves to premiums.
> *


I agree

I used to run Sport Premiums because I liked them better
But I would buy the new Premium Sportways in a heartbeat when they come out
Good luck guy's :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 25 2010, 07:44 PM~17002618
> *there are some pix in this thread! just not ours :angry:
> 
> pictures of tire molds will be interesting. i dont know what they look like either..
> *


we can all learn a bit of something......


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by Hipstreet_@Mar 25 2010, 07:30 PM~17003242
> *I agree
> 
> I used to run Sport Premiums because I liked them better
> But I would buy the new Premium Sportways in a heartbeat when they come out
> Good luck guy's :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Those are nice..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 25 2010, 05:27 PM~17001199
> *yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it.
> 
> jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.
> 
> i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.
> 
> it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you :biggrin: ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location.
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like
> *



great news!!!!


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 25 2010, 06:27 PM~17001199
> *yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it.
> 
> jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.
> 
> i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.
> 
> it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you :biggrin: ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location.
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like
> *


Pretty wild , thats great news Im pretty sure its just a matter of time now. you guys done more in a couple of months then most have been in years for these tires.. :thumbsup:


----------



## plank

Holy shit- I thought finding the molds were a a myth!!!! Have Santa Clause drop them off at 64's and have the Easter Bunny put on post and guard that shit!!!

Glad you found them- :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 25 2010, 05:27 PM~17001199
> *yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it.
> 
> jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.
> 
> i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.
> 
> it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you :biggrin: ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location.
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

hell yeah homies


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## slo

real good


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 25 2010, 06:27 PM~17001199
> *yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds,
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like
> *



pics or it didn`t happen

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 28 2010, 10:11 AM~17023234
> *:biggrin:
> pics or it didn`t happen
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what ive been thinking this whole time this topic was made..... :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 28 2010, 12:11 PM~17023234
> *:biggrin:
> pics or it didn`t happen
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


We won't have the pics until they get all the molds together. Right now they only have some of them. They are still digging the rest out of a pile of other molds.

We can't get our hands on them until all of them have been found and prepared for shipping out of there. They won't do it any other way. Otherwise we would have already started shipping the few that have been found already, but they want them to go in one big shipment.

We will take pictures of them as soon as we are allowed to see them.

The point of the earlier posts was that they are now in fact confirmed to still be in existence and have been found. (or at least some of them so far)

Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 28 2010, 11:33 AM~17023835
> *We won't have the pics until they get all the molds together.  Right now they only have some of them.  They are still digging the rest out of a pile of other molds.
> 
> We can't get our hands on them until all of them have been found and prepared for shipping out of there.  They won't do it any other way.  Otherwise we would have already started shipping the few that have been found already, but they want them to go in one big shipment.
> 
> We will take pictures of them as soon as we are allowed to see them.
> 
> The point of the earlier posts was that they are now in fact confirmed to still be in existence and have been found. (or at least some of them so far)
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.
> *


:run: :run:


----------



## grandson

good news!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 28 2010, 12:33 PM~17023835
> *We won't have the pics until they get all the molds together.  Right now they only have some of them.  They are still digging the rest out of a pile of other molds.
> 
> We can't get our hands on them until all of them have been found and prepared for shipping out of there.  They won't do it any other way.  Otherwise we would have already started shipping the few that have been found already, but they want them to go in one big shipment.
> 
> We will take pictures of them as soon as we are allowed to see them.
> 
> The point of the earlier posts was that they are now in fact confirmed to still be in existence and have been found. (or at least some of them so far)
> 
> Sorry for any confusion.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## MR.59

I HOPE IT WORKS OUT!

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

THE OTHER DAY I MADE A 5.20 DELIVERY AT A SHOP, I WAS SHOOTING THE SHIT WITH SOME VETERANO AND HE WAS TELLING ME THERE IS A MOLD IN HANFORD CALI. HOW TRUE THAT IS I DONT KNOW BUT HEY ITS WORTH A LOOK INTO. UNLESS YOU GUYS ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THAT.

ALSO I GUESS IM A LIL TOO LATE TO SELL YOU GUYS SOME NEW 5.20S TO CUT?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

tttizzle mah nizzles...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2010, 08:41 PM~17028112
> *THE OTHER DAY I MADE A 5.20 DELIVERY AT A SHOP, I WAS SHOOTING THE SHIT WITH SOME VETERANO AND HE WAS TELLING ME THERE IS A MOLD IN HANFORD CALI. HOW TRUE THAT IS I DONT KNOW BUT HEY ITS WORTH A LOOK INTO. UNLESS YOU GUYS ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THAT.
> 
> ALSO I GUESS IM A LIL TOO LATE TO SELL YOU GUYS SOME NEW 5.20S TO CUT?
> *


While anything is possible, I seriously doubt it. When the last 5.20 rolled out of the Fidelity Tire plant, the doors were shut. It would have taken a fork lift to take the mold out of the plant.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2010, 10:41 PM~17028112
> *THE OTHER DAY I MADE A 5.20 DELIVERY AT A SHOP, I WAS SHOOTING THE SHIT WITH SOME VETERANO AND HE WAS TELLING ME THERE IS A MOLD IN HANFORD CALI. HOW TRUE THAT IS I DONT KNOW BUT HEY ITS WORTH A LOOK INTO. UNLESS YOU GUYS ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THAT.
> 
> ALSO I GUESS IM A LIL TOO LATE TO SELL YOU GUYS SOME NEW 5.20S TO CUT?
> *


Shoot over a pm with the info and we will look into it.

We have heard this rumor about a stray mold out there for a long time, but nothing ever comes of it. In fact racerboy spoke with Lona & Sons on a tip from som guys here on lil and it turned out that they were talking about the premium sport molds Coker bought.

I don't think any of these original 9 molds made it out of the factory but it is worth a shot.

Send over the info on the tires you got as well. We may need them since I will be sending another one to China as soon as they give me the address to where they want it sent.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 28 2010, 10:08 PM~17027764
> *I HOPE IT WORKS OUT!
> 
> (but just in case it can`t, i picked these up today 13x 5.20 as a back up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice score homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 28 2010, 09:29 PM~17028905
> *Shoot over a pm with the info and we will look into it.
> 
> We have heard this rumor about a stray mold out there for a long time, but nothing ever comes of it.  In fact racerboy spoke with Lona & Sons on a tip from som guys here on lil and it turned out that they were talking about the premium sport molds Coker bought.
> 
> I don't think any of these original 9 molds made it out of the factory but it is worth a shot.
> 
> Send over the info on the tires you got as well.  We may need them since I will be sending another one to China as soon as they give me the address to where they want it sent.
> *



im not sure of the name of it, ill find out though. the tires i have are 5.20x14. they are new but someone "tried" to buff them out and ruined them. i paid $200 all i ask for my money back.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 28 2010, 11:36 PM~17028996
> *im not sure of the name of it, ill find out though. the tires i have are 5.20x14. they are new but someone "tried" to buff them out and ruined them. i paid $200 all i ask for my money back.
> *


Damn that sucks!

Send some pics of the tires if you can. If they are too damaged then they won't work for examining. They need the tires to be new or as close to new as possible to make sure they get the right measurements and stuff that they need.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Mar 28 2010, 10:47 PM~17029193
> *Damn that sucks!
> 
> Send some pics of the tires if you can.  If they are too damaged then they won't work for examining.  They need the tires to be new or as close to new as possible to make sure they get the right measurements and stuff that they need.
> *


that will beat cutting up new ones!

cutting up new ones will only anger the 5.20 gods


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 28 2010, 07:08 PM~17027764
> *I HOPE IT WORKS OUT!
> 
> (but just in case it can`t, i picked these up today 13x 5.20 as a back up)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice, what size white wall are they?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for 5.20's


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep pushin homies... cash is waitin!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 28 2010, 09:54 PM~17029296
> *that will be cutting up new ones!
> cutting up new ones will only anger the 5.20 gods
> *


 :roflmao: well, they should be happy when we get the new ones out!


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 12:14 PM~17033870
> *keep pushin homies... cash is waitin!
> *



x2 :0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 29 2010, 11:07 PM~17040188
> *:roflmao: well, they should be happy when we get the new ones out!
> *


even if we need to throw a virgin into the volcano,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
(maybe not) 
we can toss in a few 5.20 blems instead :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt 

 :biggrin: 




I need some new tires!!!


----------



## Just_Looking

Let's get those llantas going.


----------



## racerboy

we are still waiting to hear from jay about the other molds. any day now we should be able to ship them to our storage facility while we wait for a manufacturer to pick us up.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Mar 30 2010, 11:07 PM~17051898
> *we are still waiting to hear from jay about the other molds. any day now we should be able to ship them to our storage facility while we wait for a manufacturer to pick us up.
> *


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

tttttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

keep it on page 1


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Sent out another tire to a Chinese manufacturer to be sacrificed for examining today. Should be there by April 8th.

Tip: if you're going to send a tire to China use USPS. Still cost $136.00 to go with them, but alot better than the $350.00 that Fedex and UPS wanted.

Still waiting on the search for the rest of the molds.

Still waiting to hear back from the US manufacturer that I sent a tire to a couple of weeks ago. Maybe it's a good thing that it's taking so long. :x: :x: :x: 

Other than that it has been a slooooooooooooowwwwwwwww week.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 1 2010, 04:16 PM~17068647
> *Sent out another tire to a Chinese manufacturer to be sacrificed for examining today.  Should be there by April 8th.
> 
> Tip:  if you're going to send a tire to China use USPS.  Still cost $136.00 to go with them, but alot better than the $350.00 that Fedex and UPS wanted.
> 
> Still waiting on the search for the rest of the molds.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back from the US manufacturer that I sent a tire to a couple of weeks ago.  Maybe it's a good thing that it's taking so long.  :x: :x: :x:
> 
> Other than that it has been a slooooooooooooowwwwwwwww week.
> *


we have plenty of time :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep workin brothas... 

we need the tires whenever... im sure we will all take our current tires off when these come out :


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Some more news.

Got a voicemail from racerboy. 

Denman is done. They are officially out of business. The buyer that they were talking to backed out. So the door is closed on them.

That leaves us with just the one US manufacturer left considering us. (the one I sent the tire to)

Our contact at Denman is going to give us some contact information for a manufacturer that he suggested we try. So at least he is going to try and help us. 

I tell you what if anymore US tire manufacturers go out of business, we aren't going to feel sorry for them. I don't know who is running these companies but I don't see how it's good for business if you keep turning down business and money. It seems to me that they would probably get some tax credits or something for adding jobs and manufacturing to the US in these economic troubles, but what do I know.

At least this one US manufacturer is interested. Hopefully they can do it, and pick us up. 

And thanks for the patience homies, Denman suddenly going under blindsided us and really fucked things up. But we have gotten past every other hurdle so far, and we know we can get past this one too.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 1 2010, 05:48 PM~17069420
> *Some more news.
> 
> Got a voicemail from racerboy.
> 
> Denman is done.  They are officially out of business.  The buyer that they were talking to backed out.  So the door is closed on them.
> 
> That leaves us with just the one US manufacturer left considering us. (the one I sent the tire to)
> 
> Our contact at Denman is going to give us some contact information for a manufacturer that he suggested we try.  So at least he is going to try and help us.
> 
> I tell you what if anymore US tire manufacturers go out of business, we aren't going to feel sorry for them.  I don't know who is running these companies but I don't see how it's good for business if you keep turning down business and money.  It seems to me that they would probably get some tax credits or something for adding jobs and manufacturing to the US in these economic troubles, but what do I know.
> 
> At least this one US manufacturer is interested.  Hopefully they can do it, and pick us up.
> 
> And thanks for the patience homies, Denman suddenly going under blindsided us and really fucked things up.  But we have gotten past every other hurdle so far, and we know we can get past this one too.
> *



How is this going to affect Coker?? I know they have another manufacture company but I know the last tires I bought where in fact from Denman......


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17070750
> *How is this going to affect Coker?? I know they have another manufacture company but I know the last tires I bought where in fact from Denman......
> *


Don't know how it is going to affect Coker.

I do know that racerboy talked to a rep at Coker not that long ago and they said that they had no intentions of canceling production of their 5.20, but they didn't have another manufacturer lined up to make them either.


----------



## cali

:drama: :drama: :drama: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :420:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

And the saga contnues......


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 1 2010, 08:37 PM~17071214
> *Don't know how it is going to affect Coker.
> 
> I do know that racerboy talked to a rep at Coker not that long ago and they said that they had  no intentions of canceling production of their 5.20, but they didn't have another manufacturer lined up to make them either.
> *


So is Specialty Tire making tires for Coker or what is the deal with them?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 2 2010, 12:05 AM~17072363
> *So is Specialty Tire making tires for Coker or what is the deal with them?
> *


Specialty Tire makes the Firestone and BFGoodrich vintage tires for Coker and maybe other brands that Coker sells as well.

We do not know if they are going to make the Coker 5.20's now or not.

Specialty Tire told us that they have been deluged with requests for manufacturing from companies that were getting their tires made by Denman. Those other companies were pulling their molds from Denman's plant and hoping to send them to Specialty Tire to get made.

The big problem is that Specialty Tire is already at max capacity and had no idea how they would be able to take on any new manufacturing contracts. They sent us a tersley worded email in all CAPS stating just that.

We have no idea how this is going to play out.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 1 2010, 10:23 PM~17072590
> *Specialty Tire makes the Firestone and BFGoodrich vintage tires for Coker and maybe other brands that Coker sells as well.
> 
> We do not know if they are going to make the Coker 5.20's now or not.
> 
> Specialty Tire told us that they have been deluged with requests for manufacturing from companies that were getting their tires made by Denman.  Those other companies were pulling their molds from Denman's plant and hoping to send them to Specialty Tire to get made.
> 
> The big problem is that Specialty Tire is already at max capacity and had no idea how they would be able to take on any new manufacturing contracts.  They sent us a tersley worded email in all CAPS stating just that.
> 
> We have no idea how this is going to play out.
> *


Wow, this is going to get very interesting to see what Coker's plans are for the 5.20's


----------



## racerboy

Todays news about Denman was both sad and disturbing. Sad because it is a blow to our plans, and disturbing because its another US company falling by the wayside.

Our contact said he will assist us in any way he can to help us with any manufacturer he knows or has dealt with. We are looking to JK Tornell, a company in Mexico that he said makes a good product. We will look into this as soon as we get contact info.

While the news of Denman slows us down a bit, the news that some of the molds were found is a big benefit. The rumours of the OG molds being lost, damaged, stolen, abducted by aliens has been lowriding folklore for years. The fact that we unearthed them after all this time has been a big lift to our spirits since we started this last year.

And we should all give big props to 64 for donating not one but TWO prized 5.20's to be cut up!

We are little angry at STA because when we asked about tire production before Denman went down, we were told they were at max capacity. Then, when we asked about it again, AFTER Denman went, we were told that they were taking some of Denmans customers, and couldnt take us on. So how the fuck could they find a way to take on some of Denmans customers after they told us they were already at max capaity? So I may post the email address of the contact at STA. What you guys do with it is up to you.. (wink wink..)

As for Coker, As far as I know (from what I was told by them anyway) Denman is the only company currently making the 5.20 for them. I have no idea who will make them for Coker, but my guess is that its going to take a long time for those tires to be made again. They have to get the molds out of Denman, and then either to storage, or to another manufacturer.

So as was said, a slow week, and a week with some bad news, but overall, we are farther ahead today than we were two weeks ago.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 1 2010, 11:06 PM~17073070
> *Todays news about Denman was both sad and disturbing. Sad because it is a blow to our plans, and disturbing because its another US company falling by the wayside.
> 
> Our contact said he will assist us in any way he can to help us with any manufacturer he knows or has dealt with. We are looking to JK Tornell, a company in Mexico that he said makes a good product. We will look into this as soon as we get contact info.
> 
> While the news of Denman slows us down a bit, the news that some of the molds were found is a big benefit. The rumours of the OG molds being lost, damaged, stolen, abducted by aliens has been lowriding folklore for years. The fact that we unearthed them after all this time has been a big lift to our spirits since we started this last year.
> 
> And we should all give big props to 64 for donating not one but TWO prized 5.20's to be cut up!
> 
> We are little angry at STA because when we asked about tire production before Denman went down, we were told they were at max capacity. Then, when we asked about it again, AFTER Denman went, we were told that they were taking some of Denmans customers, and couldnt take us on. So how the fuck could they find a way to take on some of Denmans customers after they told us they were already at max capaity? So I may post the email address of the contact at STA. What you guys do with it is up to you.. (wink wink..)
> 
> As for Coker, As far as I know (from what I was told by them anyway) Denman is the only company currently making the 5.20 for them. I have no idea who will make them for Coker, but my guess is that its going to take a long time for those tires to be made again. They have to get the molds out of Denman, and then either to storage, or to another manufacturer.
> 
> So as was said, a slow week, and a week with some bad news, but overall, we are farther ahead today than we were two weeks ago.
> *


could we see the demise of the Coker 5.20? If Coker already has business with STA I don't see why they couldn't produce the tires. I guess the question to Coker is, is it worth it for them to continue producing the 5.20/5.60?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 1 2010, 11:21 PM~17073186
> *could we see the demise of the Coker 5.20? If Coker already has business with STA I don't see why they couldn't produce the tires. I guess the question to Coker is, is it worth it for them to continue producing the 5.20/5.60?
> *


its possible. the production numbers i got from two sources put annual sales of the Coker 5.20 at about 1000-1500 tires per year.

I suppose STA will pick them up, but who knows. With such a low annual sales figure, if this is the only product that STA would make for Coker, then I dont see them doing it, considering we plan on about 5000 units a year. So if STA wont do it for 5000, why would they for 1500?


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 2 2010, 12:39 AM~17073295
> *its possible. the production numbers i got from two sources put annual sales of the Coker 5.20 at about 1000-1500 tires per year.
> 
> I suppose STA will pick them up, but who knows. With such a low annual sales figure, if this is the only product that STA would make for Coker, then I dont see them doing it, considering we plan on about 5000 units a year. So if STA wont do it for 5000, why would they for 1500?
> *


$600,000 a year. :wow: Thats almost 5 sets a day. :wow:


----------



## racerboy

actually, its $625,000 a year. However, factor in mfg costs, shipping, taxes, storage, advertising and other misc. costs.

now divide that in half (64 and myself) we need to figure in Jerrys cut into this as well.

not much left over....

but, if we can get into the radial market, then we should double those sales figures, especially in the 14" market.

now its getting lucrative...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 1 2010, 11:39 PM~17073295-->
> 
> 
> 
> its possible. the production numbers i got from two sources put annual sales of the Coker 5.20 at about 1000-1500 tires per year.
> 
> I suppose STA will pick them up, but who knows. With such a low annual sales figure, if this is the only product that STA would make for Coker, then I dont see them doing it, considering we plan on about 5000 units a year. So if STA wont do it for 5000, why would they for 1500?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly my thoughts, I knew Coker didn't sell that many tires per year.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Apr 2 2010, 07:38 AM~17074554
> *actually, its $625,000 a year. However, factor in mfg costs, shipping, taxes, storage, advertising and other misc. costs.
> 
> now divide that in half (64 and myself) we need to figure in Jerrys cut into this as well.
> 
> not much left over....
> 
> but, if we can get into the radial market, then we should double those sales figures, especially in the 14" market.
> 
> now its getting lucrative...
> *


while it's true that everybody wants a 13", I see the demand more on the 14" as that size radial tire is getting harder to find or near obsolete (175/75)


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 2 2010, 12:39 AM~17073295
> *its possible. the production numbers i got from two sources put annual sales of the Coker 5.20 at about 1000-1500 tires per year.
> 
> I suppose STA will pick them up, but who knows. With such a low annual sales figure, if this is the only product that STA would make for Coker, then I dont see them doing it, considering we plan on about 5000 units a year. So if STA wont do it for 5000, why would they for 1500?
> *


if STA is picking up some of COKERS tires business, AND THAT INCLUDES MAKING THE 5.20`S,I`m sure they won`t turn COKER down, even with that small annual number.
They will more than likely look at the whole COKER contract as a whole.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 2 2010, 09:25 AM~17075453
> *if STA is picking up some of COKERS tires business, AND THAT INCLUDES MAKING THE 5.20`S,I`m sure they won`t turn COKER down, even with that small annual number.
> They will more than likely look at the whole COKER contract  as a whole.
> *


very true


----------



## edub6794

Just reading threw tha topic and all I got to say is coker sucks. After bout 2 weeks of rolling them tha ww split. Then bout 3 weeks after that got a big ass tittie on tha same tire. Called coker bout tha split they said they don't warranty tha 5.20's cuz their not made for big body cars. That's some bullshit. 100 bucks per tire and no warranty.


----------



## racerboy

64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.

So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:

1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
2) shipment to our manufacturer
3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
4) formulation of the rubber
5) sample tires
6) testing of tires
7) approval of tires
8) commencement of production
9) shipping and sales

We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.

Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.

The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially. 

Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.


----------



## plank

count me in :biggrin:


----------



## brad4372

Thank you for putting the effort into this!


----------



## lowbird

I would be more than happy to make a deposit for a pre order. Congrats fellas and my hats off to you! You stuck to your guns and never gave up....YAY for New 5.20s :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62

where do i send my deposit  ....this is the best news, almost bought 1 5.20 @ pomona for $250! (non-blem w/ tag still there) but then i thought about this topic and decided to pass....please dont make me regret it........


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 2 2010, 02:54 PM~17078308
> *64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.
> 
> So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:
> 
> 1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
> 2) shipment to our manufacturer
> 3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
> 4) formulation of the rubber
> 5) sample tires
> 6) testing of tires
> 7) approval of tires
> 8) commencement of production
> 9) shipping and sales
> 
> We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.
> 
> Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.
> 
> The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially.
> 
> Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.
> *


 :h5: uffin:


----------



## baggedout81

WOW great news


----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## MRROBNYC




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 2 2010, 02:54 PM~17078308
> *64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.
> 
> So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:
> 
> 1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
> 2) shipment to our manufacturer
> 3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
> 4) formulation of the rubber
> 5) sample tires
> 6) testing of tires
> 7) approval of tires
> 8) commencement of production
> 9) shipping and sales
> 
> We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.
> 
> Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.
> 
> The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially.
> 
> Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.
> *


wow!!! I can't believe this will be happening!! This has been a long time coming and I congratulate you and 64!!!!!

Im more than sure if you need a deposit that all of us here would be willing to help out, you've done more than we can ever repay.

Congrats and thank you for all your hard work   


JOE

PHOENIX RIDERZ CC


----------



## touchdowntodd

way fuckin cool homies... 

let us know when.. 

the lucky few that get to try these out will be fuckin hated by the rest of us LOL... 

hopefully they are like some of us that roll daily on our cars so tehy can give real world experience not just car show or roller experience.. those of us that put big miles on our cars need to know.. hint, a set would look PROPER on the trus i just had redone, next to my new paint... lol.. i know you wont give a set to a midwest homie, but good for whoever gets em, im sure they will be well deeserved... the rest of us will have to just sit back and wait...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079771
> *way fuckin cool homies...
> 
> let us know when..
> 
> the lucky few that get to try these out will be fuckin hated by the rest of us LOL...
> 
> hopefully they are like some of us that roll daily on our cars so tehy can give real world experience not just car show or roller experience.. those of us that put big miles on our cars need to know.. hint, a set would look PROPER on the trus i just had redone, next to my new paint... lol.. i know you wont give a set to a midwest homie, but good for whoever gets em, im sure they will be well deeserved... the rest of us will have to just sit back and wait...
> *


x2



I hope you do select those who at least roll a daily to get the tru feedback on the new tires


----------



## 65impalasfounder

GREAT NEWS FELLAS! IMPALAS cc WILL WILL DEFENTLY BE RIDING ON THESE 5.20s!


----------



## touchdowntodd

man... i gotta post one more time before i go to bed

always KNEW you would make it happen somehow.. 

this is amazing...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 2 2010, 08:46 PM~17081505
> *man... i gotta post one more time before i go to bed
> 
> always KNEW you would make it happen somehow..
> 
> this is amazing...
> *


hells yes!


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 2 2010, 06:44 PM~17079771
> *way fuckin cool homies...
> 
> let us know when..
> 
> the lucky few that get to try these out will be fuckin hated by the rest of us LOL...
> 
> hopefully they are like some of us that roll daily on our cars so tehy can give real world experience not just car show or roller experience.. those of us that put big miles on our cars need to know.. hint, a set would look PROPER on the trus i just had redone, next to my new paint... lol.. i know you wont give a set to a midwest homie, but good for whoever gets em, im sure they will be well deeserved... the rest of us will have to just sit back and wait...
> *



That and hopefully at least one hopper big inches those of use that run 60-70 psi to see how they handle the weight and road time. I know that's what Im going to be useing them for


----------



## MR.59

count me in!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 2 2010, 05:44 PM~17079771
> *way fuckin cool homies...
> 
> let us know when..
> 
> the lucky few that get to try these out will be fuckin hated by the rest of us LOL...
> 
> hopefully they are like some of us that roll daily on our cars so tehy can give real world experience not just car show or roller experience.. those of us that put big miles on our cars need to know.. hint, a set would look PROPER on the trus i just had redone, next to my new paint... lol.. i know you wont give a set to a midwest homie, but good for whoever gets em, im sure they will be well deeserved... the rest of us will have to just sit back and wait...
> *


a little more on the test tires...

we are looking for well known people in the industry. midwest, west coast, east coast, it doesnt matter. what matters is people with clout, and whose opinions of the tires will be trusted and respected.

we are more than likely only going to hand out 3 or 4 sets of tires. that should be enough to get an adequete representation of real world performance. we have some calls out to some people, and the first that respond get the option to take us up on this offer.


----------



## Bigsmooth

:wow: :run: :run: :wow: 


Headed to the ATM :sprint:


----------



## racerboy

we have no idea how long it will take to formulate the rubber. we are planning another conference call with the manufacturer sometime next week to address this and other questions.

we need to form an LLC before production, and get Jerrys cut worked into the equasion. but those are minor issues.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 2 2010, 05:35 PM~17079669
> *wow!!! I can't believe this will be happening!! This has been a long time coming and I congratulate you and 64!!!!!
> 
> Im more than sure if you need a deposit that all of us here would be willing to help out
> 
> Congrats and thank you for all your hard work
> JOE
> 
> PHOENIX RIDERZ CC
> *


x520


----------



## Firefly

Awesome news!


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTMFT... best news ive had all year, and this has been a GOOD fuckin year for me LOL


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

PM sent! :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 2 2010, 02:54 PM~17078308
> *64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.
> 
> So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:
> 
> 1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
> 2) shipment to our manufacturer
> 3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
> 4) formulation of the rubber
> 5) sample tires
> 6) testing of tires
> 7) approval of tires
> 8) commencement of production
> 9) shipping and sales
> 
> We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.
> 
> Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.
> 
> The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially.
> 
> Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.
> *


very good news homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run: i have a 6000 lb car, it would make a good test mule, daily driven.... :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 2 2010, 01:54 PM~17078308-->
> 
> 
> 
> 64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.
> 
> So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:
> 
> 1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
> 2) shipment to our manufacturer
> 3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
> 4) formulation of the rubber
> 5) sample tires
> 6) testing of tires
> 7) approval of tires
> 8) commencement of production
> 9) shipping and sales
> 
> We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.
> 
> Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.
> 
> The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially.
> 
> Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats and thanks for your hard efforts! :h5: :h5: :h5:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Level33_@Apr 2 2010, 07:59 PM~17081615
> *That and hopefully at least one hopper big inches those of use that run 60-70 psi to see how they handle the weight and road time. I know that's what Im going to be useing them for
> *


I agree here.... If they can hold up on a heavy hitter than they would definitely hold up on a daily driver. 
I used to run 80-90psi in my 5.20's hopefully you can get these tested on a hopper.


----------



## azmobn06

5.20's! 5.20's!





:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

we would like to see them hopped on. ideally, mounted on a less than pristine car, just in case.

as things unfold, we will have a better idea about testing. there may be several varients of the tire before we settle on the final construction.

but we are 99% sure they will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. we have discussed a true 6 ply, but there are potential issues that may cause more problems than they solve.


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## plank

Give a test set to BIGTONY on here from SHOW TIME CC in Seattle. This is one true rider from the pacific Northwest that hops at every show and everyone from Washington and Oregon respects him. :biggrin: 


no ****!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

god damn, i cant wait to see em........... on these :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Apr 4 2010, 04:21 PM~17094482
> *god damn, i cant wait to see em........... on these :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


those look nice, WWK?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 4 2010, 05:47 PM~17094669
> *those look nice, WWK?
> *


THANKS, YES WIRE WHEEL KING. I GOT THEM 4 MONTHS AGO AND IVE BEEN HOLDIN OUT FOR THE 5.20S, NO MORE SHORT, SQUARE 175/70S FOR ME. MUCH THANKS TO RACERBOY AND 64 FOR HARDWORK AND DEDICATION, HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Apr 4 2010, 05:15 PM~17094846
> *THANKS, YES WIRE WHEEL KING. I GOT THEM 4 MONTHS AGO AND IVE  BEEN HOLDIN OUT FOR THE 5.20S, NO MORE SHORT, SQUARE 175/70S FOR ME. MUCH THANKS TO RACERBOY AND 64 FOR HARDWORK AND DEDICATION, HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!
> *


:run: very nice choice on wheels and tires, im sure these guys are the ones for the job...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## monte77

It feels good knowing that this is happening. Thanks again for all of your hardwork and decication. All the time and effort that you guys put into this, was worth it not only for you guys but us riders that have been waiting for someone to bust out with some 5.20s. Thanks again. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

we are just as happy as everyone else is about this. im just glad to be contributing to the the community in a positive way.

we will be posting updates regularly (like we have been), and keeping everyone informed as to whats happening and when.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17096780
> *we are just as happy as everyone else is about this. im just glad to be contributing to the the community in a positive way.
> 
> we will be posting updates regularly (like we have been), and keeping everyone informed as to whats happening and when.
> *


THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTRIBUTION AND THE HARD WORK YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN DOING, I'M PRETTY SURE ALL OF US CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PRODUCTION TO GET STARTED AND START PAYING YOU BACK BY BUYING A SET OR TWO


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17096780-->
> 
> 
> 
> we are just as happy as everyone else is about this. im just glad to be contributing to the the community in a positive way.
> 
> we will be posting updates regularly (like we have been), and keeping everyone informed as to whats happening and when.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FREAKY TALES_@Apr 4 2010, 09:01 PM~17096917
> *THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTRIBUTION AND THE HARD WORK YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN DOING, I'M PRETTY SURE ALL OF US CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PRODUCTION TO GET STARTED AND START PAYING YOU BACK BY BUYING A SET OR TWO
> *


X2


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17096780
> *we are just as happy as everyone else is about this. im just glad to be contributing to the the community in a positive way.
> 
> we will be posting updates regularly (like we have been), and keeping everyone informed as to whats happening and when.
> *


Thank you.


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 4 2010, 09:01 PM~17096917
> *THANKS AGAIN FOR THE CONTRIBUTION AND THE HARD WORK YOU GUYS HAVE BEEN DOING, I'M PRETTY SURE ALL OF US CAN'T WAIT FOR THE PRODUCTION TO GET STARTED AND START PAYING YOU BACK BY BUYING A SET OR TWO
> *


XS 2


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17096780
> *we are just as happy as everyone else is about this. im just glad to be contributing to the the community in a positive way.
> 
> we will be posting updates regularly (like we have been), and keeping everyone informed as to whats happening and when.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 4 2010, 08:49 PM~17096780
> *we are just as happy as everyone else is about this. im just glad to be contributing to the the community in a positive way.
> 
> we will be posting updates regularly (like we have been), and keeping everyone informed as to whats happening and when.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti




----------



## robs68

PICS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

:biggrin: things are lookin good for us. its a waiting game now...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 5 2010, 10:18 PM~17108383
> *:biggrin: things are lookin good for us. its a waiting game now...
> *


hells yes!


----------



## touchdowntodd

way to go homies.. i keep not mounting tires on my trus hoping this will happen..


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 6 2010, 06:07 AM~17110295
> *way to go homies.. i keep not mounting tires on my trus hoping this will happen..
> *


I took my Z's off and running some chinas/radials until then.........we'll see


----------



## lowriv1972

So how much are we looking at?? Just so i can put some money to the side, I have two sets of Series II Zeniths waiting patiently.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC




----------



## Coast One

:x:


----------



## oldsoul

cant wait...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17113006
> *So how much are we looking at?? Just so i can put some money to the side, I have two sets of Series II Zeniths waiting patiently.
> *


X2


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17113006
> *So how much are we looking at?? Just so i can put some money to the side, I have two sets of Series II Zeniths waiting patiently.
> *


We are still confident that we can meet our earlier price point of $125 per tire.

This new manufacturer is a little more expensive than Denman, but we will just eat the difference.

The only thing that could change the price is if Jerry wants a bigger cut.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17114708
> *We are still confident that we can meet our earlier price point of $125 per tire.
> 
> This new manufacturer is a little more expensive than Denman, but we will just eat the difference.
> 
> The only thing that could change the price is if Jerry wants a bigger cut.
> *


Thanks!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17114708
> *We are still confident that we can meet our earlier price point of $125 per tire.
> 
> This new manufacturer is a little more expensive than Denman, but we will just eat the difference.
> 
> The only thing that could change the price is if Jerry wants a bigger cut.
> *



thats the shit homies... now i need to beg the moey fairy to help me out so i can sell these radials and ride the best


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17114708
> *We are still confident that we can meet our earlier price point of $125 per tire.
> 
> This new manufacturer is a little more expensive than Denman, but we will just eat the difference.
> 
> The only thing that could change the price is if Jerry wants a bigger cut.
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 3 2010, 11:35 AM~17085145
> *we would like to see them hopped on. ideally, mounted on a less than pristine car, just in case.
> 
> as things unfold, we will have a better idea about testing. there may be several varients of the tire before we settle on the final construction.
> 
> but we are 99% sure they will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. we have discussed a true 6 ply, but there are potential issues that may cause more problems than they solve.
> *


SOUNDS GREAT!
I`M READY TO BUY!
I think stretching a 6ply the width of a 7 inch reverse dayton might get hard.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17117415
> *SOUNDS GREAT!
> I`M READY  TO BUY!
> I think stretching a 6ply the width of a 7 inch reverse dayton might get hard.
> *


that and other issues, so we are set on a 4 ply with 6ply strength. this keeps the tires more og, and also reduces heat buildup in the sidewall.


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17114708
> *We are still confident that we can meet our earlier price point of $125 per tire.
> 
> This new manufacturer is a little more expensive than Denman, but we will just eat the difference.
> 
> The only thing that could change the price is if Jerry wants a bigger cut.
> *


time to get Jerry aquainted with the fishes :biggrin:


----------



## slo

:thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 6 2010, 10:01 PM~17119001
> *time to get Jerry aquainted with the fishes :biggrin:
> *




im italian, lets make it happen  :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 7 2010, 06:07 AM~17120957
> *im italian, lets make it happen    :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

keep this on top... after my recent health issues i probably cannot afford a set til next year.. but i wish the homies good luck and i know these will be a game changing product.. 

get ur money up homies, this is the shit.. i only wish i could be rollin em, looks like my trus will be tucked away for another year while i try to pay off these doctor bills and keep my house at the same time


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 09:36 AM~17134034
> *keep this on top... after my recent health issues i probably cannot afford a set til next year.. but i wish the homies good luck and i know these will be a game changing product..
> 
> get ur money up homies, this is the shit.. i only wish i could be rollin em, looks like my trus will be tucked away for another year while i try to pay off these doctor bills and keep my house at the same time
> *


I hope all is well... I will store a set for you! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 12:36 PM~17134034
> *keep this on top... after my recent health issues i probably cannot afford a set til next year.. but i wish the homies good luck and i know these will be a game changing product..
> 
> get ur money up homies, this is the shit.. i only wish i could be rollin em, looks like my trus will be tucked away for another year while i try to pay off these doctor bills and keep my house at the same time
> *


Get better homie :biggrin: 

We'll have rubber ready for those Tru's when you need 'em.

Now if only our manufacturer would get back to us with a date for our next conference call. Sucks just sitting here waiting on other people.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 8 2010, 11:16 AM~17134360
> *Get better homie  :biggrin:
> 
> We'll have rubber ready for those Tru's when you need 'em.
> 
> Now if only our manufacturer would get back to us with a date for our next conference call.  Sucks just sitting here waiting on other people.
> *



thanks homie... if i sell my 175-75s i might be able to come up with most money... so i still might be able to scrounge up a set this season... depends on a few things comin together.. i REALLY wanna hit the shows here with those on and let people see that this really did happen.. i want ur business to BLOW UP! you guys should do very well off these, only thing is gettin the word out across the country that they are available again


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 01:44 PM~17134598
> *thanks homie... if i sell my 175-75s i might be able to come up with most money... so i still might be able to scrounge up a set this season... depends on a few things comin together.. i REALLY wanna hit the shows here with those on and let people see that this really did happen.. i want ur business to BLOW UP! you guys should do very well off these, only thing is gettin the word out across the country that they are available again
> *


We hope it will BLOW UP! The only way we will make any real money is if we sell thousands and thousands of these tires a year. We were never in it for the money, but with this new manufacturer being more expensive than Denman, we are already having to make even less.

We don't see getting the word out being a problem especially once people start seeing them rolling around on cars in person. These things should pretty much sell themselves once that happens.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 8 2010, 11:51 AM~17134659
> *We hope it will BLOW UP!  The only way we will make any real money is if we sell thousands and thousands of these tires a year.  We were never in it for the money, but with this new manufacturer being more expensive than Denman, we are already having to make even less.
> 
> We don't see getting the word out being a problem especially once people start seeing them rolling around on cars in person.  These things should pretty much sell themselves once that happens.
> *


tahts for sure homie.. i for one hope you get filthy rich off this.. its well deserved after all the hard work and perseverance.. 

i hope i can get a set soon, these fools in the midwest dont read magazines or go on line LOL, seein em in person they will FREAK out lol... we will be sure to get your contact info out there homie..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 10:36 AM~17134034
> *keep this on top... after my recent health issues i probably cannot afford a set til next year.. but i wish the homies good luck and i know these will be a game changing product..
> 
> get ur money up homies, this is the shit.. i only wish i could be rollin em, looks like my trus will be tucked away for another year while i try to pay off these doctor bills and keep my house at the same time
> *


get better homie


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17114708
> *We are still confident that we can meet our earlier price point of $125 per tire.
> 
> This new manufacturer is a little more expensive than Denman, but we will just eat the difference.
> 
> The only thing that could change the price is if Jerry wants a bigger cut.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68

HEY TODD....ASK THEM IF THEY HAVE A LAYAWAY PLAN FOR YOU....LOLS...ID LIKE TO SEE YOUR FURGAL ASS TO PAY $125 FOR THESE TIRES...LOLZ...J/P :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 8 2010, 02:30 PM~17135959
> *HEY TODD....ASK THEM IF THEY HAVE A LAYAWAY PLAN FOR YOU....LOLS...ID LIKE TO SEE YOUR FURGAL ASS TO PAY $125 FOR THESE TIRES...LOLZ...J/P :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



u funny homie... my rechromed trus wink at ya LOL.. 

just got issues that came up.. lucky i bought stuff when i did, or id have nothin... between health issues, money issues, and my family issues trying to help out my parents, im tighter than a yum yum on her first time ... 

maybe ill sell my radials they are still nos .. then i can maybe swing these when tehy come out.. the trus are waitin for em

since ur ballin, you buy me a set ok homie? its nothin right? :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 05:31 PM~17136431
> *u funny homie... my rechromed trus wink at ya LOL..
> 
> just got issues that came up.. lucky i bought stuff when i did, or id have nothin... between health issues, money issues, and my family issues trying to help out my parents, im tighter than a yum yum on her first time ...
> 
> maybe ill sell my radials they are still nos .. then i can maybe swing these when tehy come out.. the trus are waitin for em
> 
> since ur ballin, you buy me a set ok homie? its nothin right?  :biggrin:
> *


You said yum yum on her first time.......Classic :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 8 2010, 12:51 PM~17134659
> *We hope it will BLOW UP!  The only way we will make any real money is if we sell thousands and thousands of these tires a year.  We were never in it for the money, but with this new manufacturer being more expensive than Denman, we are already having to make even less.
> 
> We don't see getting the word out being a problem especially once people start seeing them rolling around on cars in person.  These things should pretty much sell themselves once that happens.
> *


THESE WILL HIT IT OFF PRETTY GOOD, I ALREADY SEE AN INCREASE IN "USED" 5.20`S ON THIS SITE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
DON`T NEED TO GET RICH,,,,,,,,,JUST MAKE ALL WORTH WHILE.
SOMEGUYS IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE REMEMBERED,,,,AND SOME WILL NOT. BUT MY BET IS THAT YOU GUYS WILL BE REMBERED FOR BRINGING THESE BACK TO LIFE.


----------



## touchdowntodd

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 8 2010, 03:58 PM~17136661
> *You said yum yum on her first time.......Classic :roflmao:
> *




i knew not everyone would catch that, but glad someone did homie


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 8 2010, 06:00 PM~17136679
> *THESE WILL HIT IT OFF PRETTY GOOD, I ALREADY SEE AN INCREASE IN "USED" 5.20`S ON THIS SITE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> DON`T NEED TO GET RICH,,,,,,,,,JUST MAKE ALL WORTH WHILE.
> SOMEGUYS IN THE LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE REMEMBERED,,,,AND SOME WILL NOT. BUT MY BET IS THAT YOU GUYS WILL BE REMBERED FOR BRINGING THESE BACK TO LIFE.
> *


Considering that these tires are going to cost almost as much as the coker's just to MAKE, I don't see us getting rich anytime soon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 8 2010, 03:31 PM~17136431
> *u funny homie... my rechromed trus wink at ya LOL..
> 
> just got issues that came up.. lucky i bought stuff when i did, or id have nothin... between health issues, money issues, and my family issues trying to help out my parents, im tighter than a yum yum on her first time ...
> 
> maybe ill sell my radials they are still nos .. then i can maybe swing these when tehy come out.. the trus are waitin for em
> 
> since ur ballin, you buy me a set ok homie? its nothin right?  :biggrin:
> *


LOLS...ITS ALL GOOD....MY SET OF 5 RESTORED TRUS WITH OG 520S WINK AT YOU  IAM NOT A BALLER...JUST WILLING TO PAY FOR WHAT I WANT  AND I WOULDENT BUY YOU A SET...YOUR ROLLING A FORD :biggrin: J/P


----------



## Hoss805

i know people buy 520's because there are hard to get and absolete, but when they're out, people might want put them off for later, i'de ask for a deposit , maybe this will help with the initial purchase, 
if people are reallt down to buy, i dont think they'de have a problem giving a deposit


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT for the future of tires in our world


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 8 2010, 09:06 PM~17139845
> *i know people buy 520's because there are hard to get and absolete, but when they're out, people might want  put them off for later, i'de ask for a deposit , maybe this will help with the initial purchase,
> if people are reallt down to buy, i dont think they'de have a problem giving a deposit
> *


thats what we are thinking. we need to know who is serious about this. even if half of the guys backed out, we could easily sell the rest. we just dont want/cant tie up capital right now.

denman was going to give us 30 same-as-cash; the new company wants a 50% deposit, then the balance when they are shipped.

as soon as we have the final samples tested, we will have the selected people that have tested the tires give their opinion. one of them is on board, the other i will speak to today. both are very well known and well respected in the industry, and we are confident that their opinions will have some serious weight. if there are any guys on the fence about the tires regarding durability, authenticity, or accuracy, the findings of our testers should sway them.

as soon as the above mentioned takes place, we will start the deposit program. for all of you that want to place a deposit, we will create an account speciically for that purpose. we might be able to set it up with a password so that only guys with deposits can view the account online. that way, you will see the balance go up, until the time we need to pay for tires. im not sure if this is even possible, but we will try. the other option is having guys pay with check/money order, payable to us AND the manufacturer. in this manner, two signatures will be required to cash them. we will sign them, then send them to the manucfacturer. we want to do this to assure our customers that this isnt some scam.

as things unfold, we will let you all know. as 64 said, we are waiting for other people.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 9 2010, 07:37 AM~17143228
> *thats what we are thinking. we need to know who is serious about this. even if half of the guys backed out, we could easily sell the rest. we just dont want/cant tie up capital right now.
> 
> denman was going to give us 30 same-as-cash; the new company wants a 50% deposit, then the balance when they are shipped.
> 
> as soon as we have the final samples tested, we will have the selected people that have tested the tires give their opinion. one of them is on board, the other i will speak to today. both are very well known and well respected in the industry, and we are confident that their opinions will have some serious weight. if there are any guys on the fence about the tires regarding durability, authenticity, or accuracy, the findings of our testers should sway them.
> 
> as soon as the above mentioned takes place, we will start the deposit program. for all of you that want to place a deposit, we will create an account speciically for that purpose. we might be able to set it up with a password so that only guys with deposits can view the account online. that way, you will see the balance go up, until the time we need to pay for tires. im not sure if this is even possible, but we will try. the other option is having guys pay with check/money order, payable to us AND the manufacturer. in this manner, two signatures will be required to cash them. we will sign them, then send them to the manucfacturer. we want to do this to assure our customers that this isnt some scam.
> 
> as things unfold, we will let you all know. as 64 said, we are waiting for other people.
> *



Sounds like a plan


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 9 2010, 07:37 AM~17143228
> *thats what we are thinking. we need to know who is serious about this. even if half of the guys backed out, we could easily sell the rest. we just dont want/cant tie up capital right now.
> 
> denman was going to give us 30 same-as-cash; the new company wants a 50% deposit, then the balance when they are shipped.
> 
> as soon as we have the final samples tested, we will have the selected people that have tested the tires give their opinion. one of them is on board, the other i will speak to today. both are very well known and well respected in the industry, and we are confident that their opinions will have some serious weight. if there are any guys on the fence about the tires regarding durability, authenticity, or accuracy, the findings of our testers should sway them.
> 
> as soon as the above mentioned takes place, we will start the deposit program. for all of you that want to place a deposit, we will create an account speciically for that purpose. we might be able to set it up with a password so that only guys with deposits can view the account online. that way, you will see the balance go up, until the time we need to pay for tires. im not sure if this is even possible, but we will try. the other option is having guys pay with check/money order, payable to us AND the manufacturer. in this manner, two signatures will be required to cash them. we will sign them, then send them to the manucfacturer. we want to do this to assure our customers that this isnt some scam.
> 
> as things unfold, we will let you all know. as 64 said, we are waiting for other people.
> *


Count me in. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 9 2010, 07:37 AM~17143228
> *thats what we are thinking. we need to know who is serious about this. even if half of the guys backed out, we could easily sell the rest. we just dont want/cant tie up capital right now.
> 
> denman was going to give us 30 same-as-cash; the new company wants a 50% deposit, then the balance when they are shipped.
> 
> as soon as we have the final samples tested, we will have the selected people that have tested the tires give their opinion. one of them is on board, the other i will speak to today. both are very well known and well respected in the industry, and we are confident that their opinions will have some serious weight. if there are any guys on the fence about the tires regarding durability, authenticity, or accuracy, the findings of our testers should sway them.
> 
> as soon as the above mentioned takes place, we will start the deposit program. for all of you that want to place a deposit, we will create an account speciically for that purpose. we might be able to set it up with a password so that only guys with deposits can view the account online. that way, you will see the balance go up, until the time we need to pay for tires. im not sure if this is even possible, but we will try. the other option is having guys pay with check/money order, payable to us AND the manufacturer. in this manner, two signatures will be required to cash them. we will sign them, then send them to the manucfacturer. we want to do this to assure our customers that this isnt some scam.
> 
> as things unfold, we will let you all know. as 64 said, we are waiting for other people.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

Count me in! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## JB45

on deck :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for 5.20's


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 9 2010, 06:37 AM~17143228
> *thats what we are thinking. we need to know who is serious about this. even if half of the guys backed out, we could easily sell the rest. we just dont want/cant tie up capital right now.
> 
> denman was going to give us 30 same-as-cash; the new company wants a 50% deposit, then the balance when they are shipped.
> 
> as soon as we have the final samples tested, we will have the selected people that have tested the tires give their opinion. one of them is on board, the other i will speak to today. both are very well known and well respected in the industry, and we are confident that their opinions will have some serious weight. if there are any guys on the fence about the tires regarding durability, authenticity, or accuracy, the findings of our testers should sway them.
> 
> as soon as the above mentioned takes place, we will start the deposit program. for all of you that want to place a deposit, we will create an account speciically for that purpose. we might be able to set it up with a password so that only guys with deposits can view the account online. that way, you will see the balance go up, until the time we need to pay for tires. im not sure if this is even possible, but we will try. the other option is having guys pay with check/money order, payable to us AND the manufacturer. in this manner, two signatures will be required to cash them. we will sign them, then send them to the manucfacturer. we want to do this to assure our customers that this isnt some scam.
> 
> as things unfold, we will let you all know. as 64 said, we are waiting for other people.
> *


Suggestions, 

**Escrow account, mfr hold inventory or they drop ship for you guys, worst case scenario they stagger shipments in order to keep you guys from tying up so much $$ at once?

Good luck on this, seems to be coming along nicely.

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 10 2010, 08:55 PM~17155257
> *Suggestions,
> 
> **Escrow account, mfr hold inventory or they drop ship for you guys, worst case scenario they stagger shipments in order to keep you guys from tying up so much $$ at once?
> 
> Good luck on this, seems to be coming along nicely.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


i like that idea, if they are cool with housing the finished product.
but a staggered shipments idea sounds great. keeps the cash flow going


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 10 2010, 08:06 PM~17155352
> *i like that idea, if they are cool with housing the finished product.
> but a staggered shipments idea sounds great. keeps the cash flow going
> *


 dont want to do a staggered shipment. the quantities are so small, we have to ship LTL. if we do staggered shipments, we will eat heavily into profits.

we will see if they will house finished product, but judging by the number of guys wanting tires, we may have more buyers than tires available on the first run.

it may sound shitty, but we want higher demand than supply for the first couple runs. this will ensure that guys who want them get on board fast with their deposits. after thge first couple runs (depending on # of tires per run), we will have enough capital to order and pay for entire runs of product.

any guys in the shipping business want to hit us up for a quote?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## Barba

13z nothing like them og sporwayz


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 11 2010, 11:12 AM~17159663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13z nothing like them og sporwayz
> *


nice!


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 10 2010, 04:30 PM~17153964
> *ttt for 5.20's
> *


X2


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## show-bound

i will be ready to buy when they are for sale and tested!! i aint doing no pre paid bullchit...

get a loan!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 12 2010, 11:06 AM~17168717
> *i will be ready to buy when they are for sale and tested!! i aint doing no pre paid bullchit...
> 
> get a loan!
> *


then you dont get tires


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 12 2010, 02:07 PM~17169232
> *then you dont get tires
> *


what kind of stupid answer is that....


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 11 2010, 12:12 PM~17159663
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13z nothing like them og sporwayz
> *


Hey bro thanks for the hookup!! :thumbsup: I sent you that moneyorder for those, how long you think before they get here?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 12 2010, 12:07 PM~17169232
> *then you dont get tires
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 12 2010, 01:07 PM~17169232
> *then you dont get tires
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
ouch


----------



## racerboy

Its a very simple answer. You said you weren't doing prepaid "bullshit" , so I said you don't get tires.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 12 2010, 04:48 PM~17172186
> *Its a very simple answer. You said you weren't doing prepaid "bullshit" , so I said you don't get tires.
> *


It's really that simple! :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 12 2010, 07:48 PM~17172186
> *Its a very simple answer. You said you weren't doing prepaid "bullshit" , so I said you don't get tires.
> *


 :rimshot: :drama:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:drama:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Soooo...... when are we going to see some sneak-peeks? :biggrin: :x: :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 13 2010, 07:22 AM~17176725
> *Soooo...... when are we going to see some sneak-peeks?  :biggrin:  :x:  :biggrin:
> *


Sooooooooooooooonnnnnnn..............As we get to :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Won't be able to set-up that conference call till at least Thursday since our contact at the manufacturer is on vacation until then. 

So once again we have to wait a couple of days to get something done.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 13 2010, 10:37 AM~17179167
> *Won't be able to set-up that conference call till at least Thursday since our contact at the manufacturer is on vacation until then.
> 
> So once again we have to wait a couple of days to get something done.
> *


All I got is time! :biggrin: :biggrin: Gives me a chance to get my chips together for a few sets! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 13 2010, 03:08 PM~17179983
> *All I got is time! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Gives me a chance to get my chips together for a few sets! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Well at least it's good for you :biggrin: 

It sucks for us, we have lost at least a month worth of time on this just in 2010 due to these upper management guys always being out of town or on vacation.


----------



## Hoss805

these guys are going out of their way to bring back the only real lowrider tire, PERIOD, nothing matches the look not even coker, not even close, 
i think advertising will help on sales, 
i know people used these tires for VW's , maybe going in VW forums and start a topic on these 520 tires 
also can sell to companies that sell impala parts :dunno:

anyways , thanks for the hard work, hope sales go good, so that the tire can stay for years to come


----------



## baggedout81

Or even some older cars in the 14"


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## tito5050




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 13 2010, 12:57 PM~17180464
> *Well at least it's good for you  :biggrin:
> 
> It sucks for us, we have lost at least a month worth of time on this just in 2010 due to these upper management guys always being out of town or on vacation.
> *


It will all pay off in the end! :thumbsup:


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 13 2010, 05:09 PM~17183177
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Apr 13 2010, 04:03 PM~17181166
> *these guys are going out of their way to bring back the only real lowrider tire, PERIOD, nothing matches the look not even coker, not even close,
> i think advertising will help on sales,
> i know people used these tires for VW's , maybe going in VW forums and start a topic on these 520 tires
> also can sell to companies that sell impala parts  :dunno:
> 
> anyways , thanks for the hard work, hope sales go good, so that the tire can stay for years to come
> *


Thats a pretty good idea, i bet alot of those dudes that like rebuilding OG VW's would
expand the market for these tires.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:yes:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 14 2010, 02:57 AM~17187530
> *:yes:
> *


 :biggrin: 


shit, How many posts do we have in this topic :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 14 2010, 06:39 AM~17188152
> *:biggrin:
> shit, How many posts do we have in this topic :biggrin:
> *


BUNCHES.... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

man, i need me some tires


----------



## fullsize67

so is this gonna happen? if so you can put me down for 2 sets.


----------



## 65impalasfounder

:biggrin: STILL KEEPING MY EYE ON THIS TOPIC! PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 5.20's.


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

enough bull shit lets get this done I need some tires :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 14 2010, 10:54 AM~17190300
> *man, i need me some tires
> *


X5.20


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 14 2010, 10:25 AM~17190030
> *BUNCHES.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Apr 14 2010, 11:24 AM~17190585
> *so is this gonna happen? if so you can put me down for 2 sets.
> *


when we know or sure, we will start an "official" pre order topic. orders can be placed there.


----------



## Barba

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Apr 12 2010, 12:42 PM~17169522
> *Hey bro thanks for the hookup!! :thumbsup: I sent you that moneyorder for those, how long you think before they get here?
> *


you must got me confused for soneone els! these arent for sale. there worth their wieght in gold!


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Apr 14 2010, 02:13 PM~17192145
> *:biggrin: STILL KEEPING MY EYE ON THIS TOPIC! PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 5.20's.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: hno:


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Apr 14 2010, 08:52 PM~17195827
> *you must got me confused for soneone els! these arent for sale. there worth their wieght in gold!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: It was wishful thinking!! LOL!


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Apr 14 2010, 03:26 PM~17192902
> *enough bull shit lets get this done I need some tires :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

520's all the way


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17198065
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMMN U GOTT UR OWEN SHOP :biggrin: HOOK IT UP CUS


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 15 2010, 12:14 AM~17198065
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BALLINNNNNNNNNN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Apr 14 2010, 03:26 PM~17192902
> *enough bull shit lets get this done I need some tires :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


shit doesnt happen over night,be considerate of all the work that 64 and Racerboy has put into this.It WILL happen,just give it some time.


----------



## touchdowntodd

jaime is right... TTT for the homies puttin in the work


----------



## jonjay206

:sprint:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM+Apr 15 2010, 09:10 AM~17200651-->
> 
> 
> 
> shit doesnt happen over night,be considerate of all the work that 64 and Racerboy has put into this.It WILL happen,just give it some time.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Apr 15 2010, 10:02 AM~17201107
> *jaime is right... TTT for the homies puttin in the work
> *



true dat!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 14 2010, 10:14 PM~17198065
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


POST A NEW PICTURE FOO :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 03:26 PM~17204706
> *POST A NEW PICTURE FOO :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 15 2010, 04:33 PM~17204768
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


ITS ON NOW.....
<img src='[url]http://www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/fighting/fighting0040.gif' alt='free smileys' border='0'>[/url]


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 15 2010, 04:33 PM~17204768
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


ITS ON NOW.....


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 04:26 PM~17204706
> *POST A NEW PICTURE FOO :biggrin:
> *


i will just for you


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Apr 15 2010, 04:49 PM~17204932
> *i will just for you
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 03:43 PM~17204850
> *ITS ON NOW.....
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## plank

:drama:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

We have a conference call meeting with the manufacturer on Monday.

We will send them over a list of our questions (as requested) this weekend so that they are ready to answer all of them on Monday.


----------



## Wicked




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 16 2010, 05:50 PM~17215770
> *We have a conference call meeting with the manufacturer on Monday.
> 
> We will send them over a list of our questions (as requested) this weekend so that they are ready to answer all of them on Monday.
> *


:run:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 15 2010, 05:26 PM~17204706
> *POST A NEW PICTURE FOO :biggrin:
> *


:wow: :wow: :wow: 
everybody show them 5.20`s
you won`t be able to sell the old ones when the "new ones" come out


----------



## harborareaPhil

rims are waiting.... tru medallions shining....new seals drying....
 


ready :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 17 2010, 12:46 AM~17218983
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> everybody show them 5.20`s
> you won`t be able to sell the old ones when the "new ones" come out
> *


you think they'll be worth the same as the new ones come out or will they depreciate?


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Apr 17 2010, 12:56 AM~17219027
> *rims are waiting.... tru medallions shining....new seals drying....
> 
> ready  :biggrin:
> *



Thats whats up, mine are lookin kind of naked also . . . .I cant stay out of this topic :x: TTT


----------



## RICH-E-RICH




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 17 2010, 03:18 AM~17219259
> *you think they'll be worth the same as the new ones come out or will they depreciate?
> *


it would be easier to sell a set of new tires
than a 20 year old set of tires
i`m still keeping what i got, i`ll just buy news ones too 

i never sell the tires anyways


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

if jesus built a lowrider, they would have new 520s on it... i just wanna be on his level , hahaha..


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 17 2010, 07:02 PM~17220793
> *if jesus built a lowrider, they would have new 520s on it... i just wanna be on his level , hahaha..
> *


Jesus, from Whittier? :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 17 2010, 07:54 AM~17220293
> *it would be easier to sell a set of new tires
> than a 20 year old set of tires
> i`m still keeping what i got, i`ll just buy news ones  too
> 
> i  never sell the tires anyways
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 18 2010, 02:54 AM~17220293
> *it would be easier to sell a set of new tires
> than a 20 year old set of tires
> i`m still keeping what i got, i`ll just buy news ones  too
> 
> i  never sell the tires anyways
> *


isnt using a tire thats more than 5 years old dangerous? the rubber starts to break down after a few years. they had a whole thing on tv (Australia) about tire joints flogging off tires from china that were more than 5 years old at cut prices to unsuspecting buyers...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 17 2010, 05:49 PM~17222770
> *isnt using a tire thats more than 5 years old dangerous? the rubber starts to break down after a few years. they had a whole thing on tv (Australia) about tire joints flogging off tires from china that were more than 5 years old at cut prices to unsuspecting buyers...
> *


that`s an old wives tail!
don`t believe everything you see on tv
i`m still waiting for a UFO to visit me!

j/k
you do run a danger running old tires, but these are used on show cars only, not on a SUV going camping. (AND THESE WERE MADE IN THE USA TOO, NOT CHINA)
and a TRUE RIDER WANTS ONLY TO RUN THE OG TIRES
IT`S MAKES THE DIFFERENCE FROM WEARING A "ROLEX TO A FOLEX"
JUST MY 2 CENTS
IF IT`S HARD TO GET, I WANT IT


----------



## lowriv1972

Im sure Ill catch hell for this, but there isnt such thing as a stupid question. I know they are making them 3 ply, but could you make them steel belted with the same looks??? Just curious for safety reasons.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 17 2010, 05:59 PM~17223247
> *Im sure Ill catch hell for this, but there isnt such thing as a stupid question. I know they are making them 3 ply, but could you make them steel belted with the same looks??? Just curious for safety reasons.
> *


they will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength, your questions about steel belted radial vs bias ply are answered in the topic, it has to do with the direction of the cords i believe.....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 17 2010, 04:07 PM~17222849
> *that`s  an old wives tail!
> don`t believe everything you see on tv
> i`m still waiting for a UFO to visit me!
> j/k
> you do run a danger running old tires, but these are used on show cars only, not on a SUV going camping. (AND THESE WERE MADE IN THE USA TOO, NOT CHINA)
> and a TRUE RIDER WANTS ONLY TO RUN THE OG TIRES
> IT`S MAKES THE DIFFERENCE FROM WEARING A "ROLEX TO A FOLEX"
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> IF IT`S HARD TO GET, I WANT IT
> *


Shit, they already visited me! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

id be interested to know what the differences are between tire compounds from cheap tires to say a USA made good quality one. these tires i was talking about (the chinese ones) are brand new never mounted, just havent been sold on time. they were stressing the importance of checking the mold dates on the tires before you buy them. i guess if you put 20 year old tires on a trailer queen thats ok but anything else would be setting yourself up to be a victim of natural selection...


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:uh: are the tires blems


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Apr 17 2010, 07:59 PM~17223247
> *Im sure Ill catch hell for this, but there isnt such thing as a stupid question. I know they are making them 3 ply, but could you make them steel belted with the same looks??? Just curious for safety reasons.
> *


Reverend Hearse nailed it.

A radial tire will never look the same because of the way the cords run. The cords in a radial tire run accross the tire if you look down at a tire from the tread, and bias ply tire cords run at 45 degree angles to each or criss crossing if you look down at a tire form the tread. That is why radial tires have a more rounded tread area and the tire has a more squarish type look from head on. Whereas a bias ply tire has a more stand-up type of appearance with a flat tread area.

Not to mention that they would no longer be called a 5.20 but a 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 since radials are measured in mm not inches.

We understand your concerns about safety, thats why we are doing everything we can to make them as best and safe as possible, but they will never be as safe as a radial, hopefully much closer now, but they will never match what a radial can give you that is an inherent limitation of bias ply vs. radials tire design.

In the end it is all about the look. That is what people have always bought these tires for, nothing sets off your ride and a nice set of rims better than a Premium Sportway 5.20.


----------



## plank

cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 18 2010, 04:42 AM~17225985
> *id be interested to know what the differences are between tire compounds from cheap tires to say a USA made good quality one. these tires i was talking about (the chinese ones) are brand new never mounted, just havent been sold on time. they were stressing the importance of checking the mold dates on the tires before you buy them. i guess if you put 20 year old tires on a trailer queen thats ok but anything else would be setting yourself up to be a victim of natural selection...
> *


It really comes down to poorer manufacturing and cheapened out materials. Just look at alot of other products that were once made in the USA, but are now made in China. There is a reason why something that used to cost $100 now costs $50 or even $30, and it's not just because they have cheap slave labor.

But no matter where your tires are made the rubber will degrade after 5 or 6 years (I think 6 years is the amount of time before tires are considered no good for sale).

Have you ever picked up an old rubber band that looked good, but when you go to stretch out it breaks. Same type of thing happens to the rubber in tires, it degrades and eventually will lead to a catastrophic failure once it gets too bad.


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 18 2010, 09:34 AM~17227270
> *  cant wait  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'M WITH YOU ON THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 17 2010, 08:54 AM~17220293
> *it would be easier to sell a set of new tires
> than a 20 year old set of tires
> i`m still keeping what i got, i`ll just buy news ones  too
> 
> i  never sell the tires anyways
> *


----------



## Frosty

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Apr 17 2010, 05:07 PM~17222849
> *that`s  an old wives tail!
> don`t believe everything you see on tv
> i`m still waiting for a UFO to visit me!
> 
> j/k
> you do run a danger running old tires, but these are used on show cars only, not on a SUV going camping. (AND THESE WERE MADE IN THE USA TOO, NOT CHINA)
> and a TRUE RIDER WANTS ONLY TO RUN THE OG TIRES
> IT`S MAKES THE DIFFERENCE FROM WEARING A "ROLEX TO A FOLEX"
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> IF IT`S HARD TO GET, I WANT IT
> *


Well said


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 18 2010, 11:29 AM~17227246
> *nothing sets off your ride and a nice set of rims better than a Premium Sportway 5.20.*


I like the sound of that. The Coker 5.20 just doesn't have that ring to it.  

I commend you guys for doing this for real.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 18 2010, 09:29 AM~17227246
> *Reverend Hearse nailed it.
> 
> A radial tire will never look the same because of the way the cords run.  The cords in a radial tire run accross the tire if you look down at a tire from the tread, and bias ply tire cords run at 45 degree angles to each or criss crossing if you look down at a tire form the tread.  That is why radial tires have a more rounded tread area and the tire has a more squarish type look from head on.  Whereas a bias ply tire has a more stand-up type of appearance with a flat tread area.
> 
> Not to mention that they would no longer be called a 5.20 but a 155/80/13 or 175/70/14 since radials are measured in mm not inches.
> 
> We understand your concerns about safety, thats why we are doing everything we can to make them as best and safe as possible, but they will never be as safe as a radial, hopefully much closer now, but they will never match what a radial can give you that is an inherent limitation of bias ply vs. radials tire design.
> 
> In the end it is all about the look.  That is what people have always bought these tires for, nothing sets off your ride and a nice set of rims better than a Premium Sportway 5.20.
> *


Thanks bro!! I appreciate the knowledge, cant wait to order these for my ride!!!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.

They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords. They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth. They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.

They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.

They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.

They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.

They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.

There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order. (kinda sucks  ) 

They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.

They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them. At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.

We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment. This is next on our list.

All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 11:49 AM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *



sounds like you all had a great day with the meeting. Lets get them the molds!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

God I love great news!!! :run:


----------



## Eryk

Man, I dont think I've been this excited about tires in a long time! Thanks for the hard work. Looking forward to the pre-order.


----------



## hoppin62

Waiting pays off! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais

That's f'n awesome! :h5:


----------



## touchdowntodd

good to hear! keep up the good work!


----------



## harborareaPhil

HIP-HIP.....HORRAAAAAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65impalasfounder

ALRIGHT GREAT TO HEAR THE GOOD NEWS!


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 20 2010, 05:49 AM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *


looks like that might be the normal after all.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 19 2010, 04:37 PM~~
> *looks like that might be the normal after all.
> *


Actually that 4-5 years is referring to the worst possible conditions for tires in terms of Ozone and UV radiation. This means areas like California, Arizona, Florida, etc.....

The EU specs say that no tire should be sold if it is 6 years old, and all tires on vehicles should be replaced after 10 years. But the EU also states that under perfect circumstances a tire can still be considers good for sale 10 years after the manufacture date.

They chose 6 years just to be safe since perfect conditions are very rare to find in the real world.


----------



## robs68

OMG....GOOD NEWS....5.20S


----------



## BIG RED

Great fucking news. Looks like next year slot of cats will be running new 5.20's excepet the lucky bastards that live in areas there is really no winter. Can not wait but radials and chinas for one more summer  :x:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 73 Rag

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 11:49 AM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## plank

good job on getten it done :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 10:49 AM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *



Fugg it, sounds like good news for you guys no matter how you look at it. Just need to get your pricing down tight since you know there's no room once you guys get your volumes up; less exposure to start off. All in all it's good news for you guys. We ever going to see what the molds look like? I'm pretty curious if it's one mold, or various...

Good luck fellas, looking good so far. This is one of the only threads I actually follow on LIL.

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

nice!


----------



## dj short dog




----------



## elspock84

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 12:49 PM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 11:49 AM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *


 :biggrin: If you need some Vehicles to Test the tires in the HEAT !!! Will volunteer to test drive them out here in "The Valley Of The Sun" !! :wave:  
TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 11:49 AM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords.  They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth.  They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order.  (kinda sucks   )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them.  At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment.  This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: c'mon 560's


----------



## racerboy

there is one last techinical hurdle to overcome, and that is the compatability of the old molds with the new presses and equipment.

not only do you have the molds, but there are also presses that are involved. tire technology has changed over the years, and so then has the equipment used to make them. we may have to modify the molds to work in the new presses. how much has yet to be determined, but our manufacturer says they should be able to make things work. this may add a little time to our process, but it shouldnt be much.

we may send one of the two molds we know we have, so that they can begin the process of making the molds and presses and whatever else compatable with each other.

we are hoping to make this happen very soon. jerry gets back wednesday, and we need to hammer out the final financial particulars. once that is done, we can make tires.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17244342
> *there is one last techinical hurdle to overcome, and that is the compatability of the old molds with the new presses and equipment.
> 
> not only do you have the molds, but there are also presses that are involved. tire technology has changed over the years, and so then has the equipment used to make them. we may have to modify the molds to work in the new presses. how much has yet to be determined, but our manufacturer says they should be able to make things work. this may add a little time to our process, but it shouldnt be much.
> 
> we may send one of the two molds we know we have, so that they can begin the process of making the molds and presses and whatever else compatable with each other.
> 
> we are hoping to make this happen very soon. jerry gets back wednesday, and we need to hammer out the final financial particulars. once that is done, we can make tires.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: ....I can't wait!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

hell yeah homies.. ill put my wife on the track if i need to to afford these!


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 20 2010, 06:15 AM~17245668
> *hell yeah homies.. ill put my wife on the track if i need to to afford these!
> *


 :0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 19 2010, 10:53 PM~17244342
> *there is one last techinical hurdle to overcome, and that is the compatability of the old molds with the new presses and equipment.
> 
> not only do you have the molds, but there are also presses that are involved. tire technology has changed over the years, and so then has the equipment used to make them. we may have to modify the molds to work in the new presses. how much has yet to be determined, but our manufacturer says they should be able to make things work. this may add a little time to our process, but it shouldnt be much.
> 
> we may send one of the two molds we know we have, so that they can begin the process of making the molds and presses and whatever else compatable with each other.
> 
> we are hoping to make this happen very soon. jerry gets back wednesday, and we need to hammer out the final financial particulars. once that is done, we can make tires.
> *


:h5:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 20 2010, 06:15 AM~17245668
> *hell yeah homies.. ill put my wife on the track if i need to to afford these!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 20 2010, 10:51 AM~17247759
> *:biggrin:
> *



real life homie.. im dead broke with tons of sudden issues.. she might have to make it happen for me! 

maybe i can sell my 175-75s that are NOS for some of the money.. 

rechromed redone TRUS DESERVE 520s!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Apr 19 2010, 10:27 PM~17244099
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: c'mon 560's
> *


WHAT WRONG WITH 5:60'S THEY LOOK GOOD


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 20 2010, 11:37 AM~17248213
> *real life homie.. im dead broke with tons of sudden issues.. she might have to make it happen for me!
> 
> maybe i can sell my 175-75s that are NOS for some of the money..
> 
> rechromed redone TRUS DESERVE 520s!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I hear ya! I'm cleaning out my garage next weekend to see what I can sell at a yard sale :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> WHAT WRONG WITH 5:60'S THEY LOOK GOOD
> [/quote
> 
> i like 5.60's myself. thats what im going to run on my 64 and 61.


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 20 2010, 02:42 PM~17249869
> *
> i like 5.60's myself. thats what im going to run on my 64 and 61.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

T T T FOR 5.20s HOPE TO GET SOME SOON


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## Eryk

> _Originally posted by 65 Impala East LA_@Apr 20 2010, 05:45 PM~17251509
> *T  T  T    FOR 5.20s  HOPE TO GET SOME SOON
> *


x2.

Back to the top!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt ... this WILL happen in time for me gettin a set somehow by end of this years season


----------



## MR.59

> WHAT WRONG WITH 5:60'S THEY LOOK GOOD
> [/quote
> 
> i like 5.60's myself. thats what im going to run on my 64 and 61.
> 
> 
> 
> that`s all we ran back in the day,
> the 5.60 gave a better ride to an awful riding tire.
> most cars lowered were all big azz 70`s rides too
Click to expand...


----------



## touchdowntodd

i would prefer 560s as well


----------



## mrgervais

Can anyone estimate ballpark of how much the 5.20 are gonna cost?


----------



## mrgervais

And what will look worse: chinas with 520s OR z's with cheap ass 155s?


I kno I kno its ur ride do what you want bla bla bla... But I just want honest opinions


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 21 2010, 09:07 AM~17257971
> *And what will look worse: chinas with 520s OR z's with cheap ass 155s?
> I kno I kno its ur ride do what you want bla bla bla... But I just want honest opinions
> *


I just switched out from Z's with (Choker) 5.20's to Chinas with cheap as 155's for my daily. I was going thru a set every 2 months :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ

> WHAT WRONG WITH 5:60'S THEY LOOK GOOD
> [/quote
> 
> i like 5.60's myself. thats what im going to run on my 64 and 61.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## servant of christ

MY RIDE WITH TRU RAYS AND 5:60'S


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 21 2010, 11:45 AM~17259401
> *MY RIDE WITH TRU RAYS AND 5:60'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This car is tough as nails, never get tired of seeing this one :worship:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17259488
> *This car is tough as nails,  never get tired of seeing this one  :worship:
> *


X2


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 21 2010, 11:45 AM~17259401
> *MY RIDE WITH TRU RAYS AND 5:60'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 21 2010, 12:45 PM~17259401
> *MY RIDE WITH TRU RAYS AND 5:60'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


5.60`s on a car that large look great. plus the tires can last an extra couple months! :biggrin:


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 21 2010, 09:20 AM~17258584
> *I just switched out from Z's with (Choker) 5.20's to Chinas with cheap as 155's for my daily. I was going thru a set every 2 months :biggrin:
> *


I meant what would be worse chinas AND 520s or zs and ds with 155s


----------



## mrgervais

And bad ass ride


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 AM~17257947
> *Can anyone estimate ballpark of how much the 5.20 are gonna cost?
> *


 $125 each, any size. (plus any shipping costs from our warehouse to you. I hope to sell them at the Pomona swap meet as well)


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 21 2010, 06:45 PM~17263545
> *$125 each, any size. (plus any shipping costs from our warehouse to you. I hope to sell them at the Pomona swap meet as well)
> *


POMONA......WILL YOU INCLUDE THAT GAY CALI TAX....ON THE TIRES....?


----------



## bounce13

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Apr 21 2010, 01:56 PM~17259488
> *This car is tough as nails,  never get tired of seeing this one  :worship:
> *


you should see it in person i looks a lot better---whats up dave :wave:


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Apr 21 2010, 10:45 AM~17259401
> *MY RIDE WITH TRU RAYS AND 5:60'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always loved those fish gills on the side of those rides


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 21 2010, 06:53 PM~17263640
> *POMONA......WILL YOU INCLUDE THAT GAY CALI TAX....ON THE TIRES....?
> *


probably will have to. we are forming an LLC, and if we dont adhere to strict rules, then we could forfeit the rights to corporate benefits.


----------



## MR.*512*

*5.20-13*


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 21 2010, 09:21 PM~17266046
> *5.20-13
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy

apparently there are these 9 molds. 5 of them are 5.20x14, 2 are 5.20x13 and 2 are 5.60x14.

we dont know what size the two molds are that have been found and are sitting on the warehouse floor. we are waitng for some paperwork with the serial numbers of each mold.


----------



## Firefly

Guys, great news! I can hardly wait :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2010, 07:39 AM~17268999
> *apparently there are these 9 molds. 5 of them are 5.20x14, 2 are 5.20x13 and 2 are 5.60x14.
> 
> we dont know what size the two molds are that have been found and are sitting on the warehouse floor. we are waitng for some paperwork with the serial numbers of each mold.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## A TODA MADRE

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2010, 06:39 AM~17268999
> *apparently there are these 9 molds. 5 of them are 5.20x14, 2 are 5.20x13 and 2 are 5.60x14.
> 
> we dont know what size the two molds are that have been found and are sitting on the warehouse floor. we are waitng for some paperwork with the serial numbers of each mold.
> *


  those are the sizes we need out here.


----------



## OSITOMPK

TTT FOR 520'S :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

seems like every day there is a new piece of good news!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

had a great telcon with jerry today. we told him we owned the name, and he was glad that we took initiative to protect it! imagine that..

i have a meeting with him next week to hopefully hammer out the financials.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2010, 01:30 PM~17272085
> *had a great telcon with jerry today. we told him we owned the name, and he was glad that we took initiative to protect it! imagine that..
> 
> i have a meeting with him next week to hopefully hammer out the financials.
> *


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2010, 02:30 PM~17272085
> *had a great telcon with jerry today. we told him we owned the name, and he was glad that we took initiative to protect it! imagine that..
> 
> i have a meeting with him next week to hopefully hammer out the financials.
> *


dope


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin:


----------



## grandson

my fave LIL topic right now... i get so stoked every time i read all the progress. keep it up guys i'll definately be ordering a set or 2.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## plank

:nicoderm:


----------



## racerboy

things are certainly looking good. i really hope to have them up for sale by the end of summer.

we were told by the manufacturer that the best time for them to make them for us is in the fall and winter. they are busy in the spring and summer months. 

if we can identify the two molds that have been found and get them shipped, we may use them for a batch of test tires. in theory, we could have a sample by june...


----------



## hoppin62

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2010, 09:25 PM~17276562
> *things are certainly looking good. i really hope to have them up for sale by the end of summer.
> 
> we were told by the manufacturer that the best time for them to make them for us is in the fall and winter. they are busy in the spring and summer months.
> 
> if we can identify the two molds that have been found and get them shipped, we may use them for a batch of test tires. in theory, we could have a sample by june...
> *


Closer and closer to the ultimate goal.....


----------



## touchdowntodd

just get em available by july homie LOL

my birthday


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 23 2010, 05:19 AM~17278412
> *just get em available by july homie LOL
> 
> my birthday
> *


dont we wish...

there is a 30 day time frame from when we tell them to "go", until the tires are ready. then factor shipping (a week)

we still dont know if the molds need repairing, cleaning (probably) and the biggest unknow is their compatability with the newer, more modern presses. then there is rubber formulation, testing, then we need to sent the test tires back for their engineers to examine and cut apart to see how the plies are holding up. apparently, alot can be determined by looking at the tires after they have been used.

so even my initial hope of getting them out by end of summer may be way optimistic. many things are out of our control now...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 23 2010, 07:12 AM~17278999
> *dont we wish...
> 
> there is a 30 day time frame from when we tell them to "go", until the tires are ready. then factor shipping (a week)
> 
> we still dont know if the molds need repairing, cleaning (probably) and the biggest unknow is their compatability with the newer, more modern presses. then there is rubber formulation, testing, then we need to sent the test tires back for their engineers to examine and cut apart to see how the plies are holding up. apparently, alot can be determined by looking at the tires after they have been used.
> 
> so even my initial hope of getting them out by end of summer may be way optimistic. many things are out of our control now...
> *


Knowing that even if we get them late this year is enough to make everyone happy. I know I am, it even gives me the opportunity to save a little more and get more than the 3 sets I want


----------



## sand1

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 23 2010, 07:12 AM~17278999
> *dont we wish...
> 
> there is a 30 day time frame from when we tell them to "go", until the tires are ready. then factor shipping (a week)
> 
> we still dont know if the molds need repairing, cleaning (probably) and the biggest unknow is their compatability with the newer, more modern presses. then there is rubber formulation, testing, then we need to sent the test tires back for their engineers to examine and cut apart to see how the plies are holding up. apparently, alot can be determined by looking at the tires after they have been used.
> 
> so even my initial hope of getting them out by end of summer may be way optimistic. many things are out of our control now...
> *


:run:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

:nicoderm:


----------



## cadillacj




----------



## robs68

AND STILL NO PICS....


----------



## servant of christ

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth+Apr 21 2010, 11:56 AM~17259488-->
> 
> 
> 
> This car is tough as nails,  never get tired of seeing this one  :worship:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17260764
> *X2
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 03:35 PM~17261633
> *very nice!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 05:12 PM~17262568
> *5.60`s on a car that large look great. plus the tires can last an extra couple months! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THEY LAST EVEN LONGER IF YOU DONT DRIVE IT AS MUCH ,ALWAYS IN GORAGE
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bounce13_@Apr 21 2010, 08:14 PM~17264811
> *you should see it in person i looks a lot better---whats up dave :wave:
> *


 THANKS JAMES ,DOIN GOOD HOMIE ,HOW ABOUT YOU


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Apr 23 2010, 04:45 PM~17283608
> *AND STILL NO PICS....
> *


i know... the odd thing about it is that we will have an actual tire about the same time as a picture.

the very first two tires are going to be sent to 64 and i. we will photograph them, and post those up.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 24 2010, 09:18 AM~17288421
> *i know... the odd thing about it is that we will have an actual tire about the same time as a picture.
> 
> the very first two tires are going to be sent to 64 and i. we will photograph them, and post those up.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 24 2010, 09:18 AM~17288421
> *i know... the odd thing about it is that we will have an actual tire about the same time as a picture.
> 
> the very first two tires are going to be sent to 64 and i. we will photograph them, and post those up.
> *


:run:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 24 2010, 08:18 AM~17288421
> *i know... the odd thing about it is that we will have an actual tire about the same time as a picture.
> 
> the very first two tires are going to be sent to 64 and i. we will photograph them, and post those up.
> *


 hno: hno: :x: :x:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

good luck brothas... 

i NEED these.. i think my trus will cry if after gettin rechromed and all they sit on radials!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 22 2010, 01:30 PM~17272085
> *had a great telcon with jerry today. we told him we owned the name, and he was glad that we took initiative to protect it! imagine that..
> 
> i have a meeting with him next week to hopefully hammer out the financials.
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## plank

Any pics of the MOLDS, I keep hearing about them and wonder what they look like. :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 25 2010, 09:22 AM~17294889
> *Any pics of the MOLDS,  I keep hearing about them and wonder what they look like.  :cheesy:
> *


true dat....would be interesting to see them


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 25 2010, 10:22 AM~17294889
> *Any pics of the MOLDS,  I keep hearing about them and wonder what they look like.  :cheesy:
> *


x520 :biggrin:


----------



## sobayduece

pics of molds or it didnt happe :wow: n


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by plank_@Apr 25 2010, 11:22 AM~~
> *Any pics of the MOLDS,  I keep hearing about them and wonder what they look like.  :cheesy:
> *


Not yet! We also want to see what they look like.

We explained this earlier, we can't get our hands on them until the rest of the 9 molds are found and until we get the proper authorization. However if they let us ship at least one of the molds that that they have found to our manufacturing (which they said shouldn't be a problem once we get them the right paperwork) we are going to ask our manufacturer to send us some pics if they can. 

Our manufacturer needs at least one of the molds to see if the molds or their equipment requires modification or an adapter to work together. 

Racerboy already stated that we may have actual sample tires before pics due to the timing of everything.

This all takes time due to the number of people and locations involved with this project.

As soon as we get something we will post it up just as we have been doing.


----------



## touchdowntodd

we all know you will update us...we are just too DAMN excited homie.. 

i cant bear to mount my trus on these 175-75s... 

please god, if ur listening, make this happen fast for us homies.. :angel:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Apr 25 2010, 08:34 PM~17300078
> *we all know you will update us...we are just too DAMN excited homie..
> 
> i cant bear to mount my trus on these 175-75s...
> 
> please god, if ur listening, make this happen fast for us homies..  :angel:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 25 2010, 07:22 PM~17299005
> *Not yet!  We also want to see what they look like.
> 
> We explained this earlier, we can't get our hands on them until the rest of the 9 molds are found and until we get the proper authorization.  However if they let us ship at least one of the molds that that they have found to our manufacturing (which they said shouldn't be a problem once we get them the right paperwork)  we are going to ask our manufacturer to send us some pics if they can.
> 
> Our manufacturer needs at least one of the molds to see if the molds or their equipment requires modification or an adapter to work together.
> 
> Racerboy already stated that we may have actual sample tires before pics due to the timing of everything.
> 
> This all takes time due to the number of people and locations involved with this project.
> 
> As soon as we get something we will post it up  just as we have been doing.
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

what we are waiting for now:

1) we are waiting for our contact at titan tire to confirm the whereabouts of our molds
2) we need to show him some "proof" that we (jerry) are the rightful owners of the molds. jerry is looking for any paperwork that he has with serial numbers on them. part of my meeting with him wednesday will be addressing this important issue. we will try and call him while jerry and i are together and see if we cant tie up that loose end.
3) once that is accomplished, we will ship one of the molds (or all if they are found by then) to the manufacturer for assesment, cleaning, repairing (if need be) and suitability for use in their equipment.

thats the game plan for now. once all the above criteria have been met, we can then begin the process of making tires. we still have rubber formulation, and samples to be made, but its better to take things one step at a time, rather than make all these plans ahead of time, only to have them change again!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17304973
> *what we are waiting for now:
> 
> 1) we are waiting for our contact at titan tire to confirm the whereabouts of our molds
> 2) we need to show him some "proof" that we (jerry) are the rightful owners of the molds. jerry is looking for any paperwork that he has with serial numbers on them. part of my meeting with him wednesday will be addressing this important issue. we will try and call him while jerry and i are together and see if we cant tie up that loose end.
> 3) once that is accomplished, we will ship one of the molds (or all if they are found by then) to the manufacturer for assesment, cleaning, repairing (if need be) and suitability for use in their equipment.
> 
> thats the game plan for now. once all the above criteria have been met, we can then begin the process of making tires. we still have rubber formulation, and samples to be made, but its better to take things one step at a time, rather than make all these plans ahead of time, only to have them change again!
> *


:run:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17304973
> *what we are waiting for now:
> 
> 1) we are waiting for our contact at titan tire to confirm the whereabouts of our molds
> 2) we need to show him some "proof" that we (jerry) are the rightful owners of the molds. jerry is looking for any paperwork that he has with serial numbers on them. part of my meeting with him wednesday will be addressing this important issue. we will try and call him while jerry and i are together and see if we cant tie up that loose end.
> 3) once that is accomplished, we will ship one of the molds (or all if they are found by then) to the manufacturer for assesment, cleaning, repairing (if need be) and suitability for use in their equipment.
> 
> thats the game plan for now. once all the above criteria have been met, we can then begin the process of making tires. we still have rubber formulation, and samples to be made, but its better to take things one step at a time, rather than make all these plans ahead of time, only to have them change again!
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: K-Blaze


Sup Keith!!!


----------



## racerboy

between the tire deal and my 61 wagon build, i am busy as hell! check it out in project rides


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 26 2010, 02:44 PM~17306916
> *between the tire deal and my 61 wagon build, i am busy as hell! check it out in project rides
> *


Link, i'm a lazy fucker and i like clicking things


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 26 2010, 12:44 PM~17306916-->
> 
> 
> 
> between the tire deal and my 61 wagon build, i am busy as hell! check it out in project rides
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Apr 26 2010, 02:01 PM~17307694
> *Link, i'm a lazy fucker and i like  clicking things
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## harborareaPhil

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Apr 26 2010, 02:01 PM~17307694
> *Link, i'm a lazy fucker and i like  clicking things
> *


 how do i link stuff?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 26 2010, 08:10 PM~17312757
> *how do i link stuff?
> *


copy whatever is in your address bar at the top of your browser and paste it when you ad a comment here.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454946&st=180

see if this works..


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 07:14 AM~17316110
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454946&st=180
> 
> see if this works..
> *


here it is from the 1st page

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=454946&st=0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 27 2010, 07:14 AM~17316110-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=454946&st=180
> 
> see if this works..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 27 2010, 09:13 AM~17317022
> *here it is from the 1st page
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=454946&st=0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

cool..thanks for the "how to"

i can patch rusty spots on a car, but i dont know shit about computers..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17318318
> *cool..thanks for the "how to"
> 
> i can patch rusty spots on a car, but i dont know shit about computers..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 11:18 AM~17318318
> *cool..thanks for the "how to"
> 
> i can patch rusty spots on a car, but i dont know shit about computers..
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 10:18 AM~17318318
> *cool..thanks for the "how to"
> 
> i can patch rusty spots on a car, but i dont know shit about computers..
> *


That will costs you 1 5.20x13 sir! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 27 2010, 03:20 PM~17320757
> *That will costs you 1 5.20x13 sir!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


funny


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Apr 26 2010, 09:10 PM~17312757-->
> 
> 
> 
> how do i link stuff?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2010, 11:04 PM~17314090
> *copy whatever is in your address bar at the top of your browser and paste it when you ad a comment here.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-hoppin62_@Apr 27 2010, 03:20 PM~17320757
> *That will costs you 1 5.20x13 sir!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## racerboy

meeting with jerry tomorrow at 11! i have outlined a business proposal that will benefit him quite well. we believe it is generous, and allows him to do nothing but sit back and collect royalties!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17325529
> *meeting with jerry tomorrow at 11! i have outlined a business proposal that will benefit him quite well. we believe it is generous, and allows him to do nothing but sit back and collect royalties!
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17325529
> *meeting with jerry tomorrow at 11! i have outlined a business proposal that will benefit him quite well. we believe it is generous, and allows him to do nothing but sit back and collect royalties!
> *


shit, must be nice........for Jerry


----------



## Reverend Hearse

من کاملا در برابر مهاجرین غیر قانونی هستم ، اما من فکر می کنم باید وجود داشته باشد بهتر بود در این باره رفتن از این لایحه بود. این قانون جدید هر دو شهروندان آمریکایی و در عین حال کسانی که بچه ها گرفتن غیر قانونی کردن این محل ایجاد مزاحمت.


----------



## touchdowntodd

hope all goes well.. meeting about to go down!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 27 2010, 09:44 PM~17325529
> *meeting with jerry tomorrow at 11! i have outlined a business proposal that will benefit him quite well. we believe it is generous, and allows him to do nothing but sit back and collect royalties!
> *



:drama:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 28 2010, 10:51 AM~17330229
> *من کاملا در برابر مهاجرین غیر قانونی هستم ، اما من فکر می کنم باید وجود داشته باشد بهتر بود در این باره رفتن از این لایحه بود. این قانون جدید هر دو شهروندان آمریکایی و در عین حال کسانی که بچه ها گرفتن غیر قانونی کردن این محل ایجاد مزاحمت.
> *


shit, all i could make out was something about a presence with bullets :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17332288
> *shit, all i could make out was something about a presence with bullets :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Apr 28 2010, 11:51 AM~17330229
> *من کاملا در برابر مهاجرین غیر قانونی هستم ، اما من فکر می کنم باید وجود داشته باشد بهتر بود در این باره رفتن از این لایحه بود. این قانون جدید هر دو شهروندان آمریکایی و در عین حال کسانی که بچه ها گرفتن غیر قانونی کردن این محل ایجاد مزاحمت.
> *


I totally am against illegal immigrants, but I think there should be better about this bill was going. This new law, both American citizens and yet those children taking illegal to harass this place. :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Apr 28 2010, 03:39 PM~17333075
> *I totally am against illegal immigrants, but I think there should be better about this bill was going. This new law, both American citizens and yet those children taking illegal to harass this place.  :0
> *


AW HELL SEE WHAT I GET FOR COPY AND PASTING RANDOM JIBBERISH....


----------



## racerboy

didnt have the meeting with jerry, as i had a work issue that required my time  

jerry was cool, and we may just do it via email. whats more important is getting the rest of the molds found and shipped.

i have left many messages for our contact who is handling the molds for us, and all i can say is that i have seen glaciers move faster.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 29 2010, 08:39 AM~17339832
> *didnt have the meeting with jerry, as i had a work issue that required my time
> 
> jerry was cool, and we may just do it via email. whats more important is getting the rest of the molds found and shipped.
> 
> i have left many messages for our contact who is handling the molds for us, and all i can say is that i have seen glaciers move faster.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 29 2010, 08:39 AM~17339832
> *didnt have the meeting with jerry, as i had a work issue that required my time
> 
> jerry was cool, and we may just do it via email. whats more important is getting the rest of the molds found and shipped.
> 
> i have left many messages for our contact who is handling the molds for us, and all i can say is that i have seen glaciers move faster.
> *


sounds like someone is afraid of competition :0


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Some new news

we still need to finalize the financials with Jerry since we were unable to make it to the meeting Wednesday as racerboy explained earlier.

We still need Jerry to get us the correct paperwork so that the molds can be released to us.

I did get in contact with our contact about the molds and according to him their are actually 12 molds according to his inventory list and not 9 like Jerry said before. 

As soon as Jerry gets us the paperwork then we can start getting the molds to the nanufacturer for inspection, cleaning, sample tires, and then begin production. 

Slowly but surely we are getting there.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17346155
> *Some new news
> 
> we still need to finalize the financials with Jerry since we were unable to make it to the meeting Wednesday as racerboy explained earlier.
> 
> We still need Jerry to get us the correct paperwork so that the molds can be released to us.
> 
> I did get in contact with our contact about the molds and according to him their are actually 12 molds according to his inventory list and not 9 like Jerry said before.
> 
> As soon as Jerry gets us the paperwork then we can start getting the molds to the nanufacturer for inspection, cleaning, sample tires, and then begin production.
> 
> Slowly but surely we are getting there.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Apr 29 2010, 07:49 PM~17346155
> *Some new news
> 
> we still need to finalize the financials with Jerry since we were unable to make it to the meeting Wednesday as racerboy explained earlier.
> 
> We still need Jerry to get us the correct paperwork so that the molds can be released to us.
> 
> I did get in contact with our contact about the molds and according to him their are actually 12 molds according to his inventory list and not 9 like Jerry said before.
> 
> As soon as Jerry gets us the paperwork then we can start getting the molds to the nanufacturer for inspection, cleaning, sample tires, and then begin production.
> 
> Slowly but surely we are getting there.
> *


Good news. So do they have the 12 molds on paper only or have they actually found the molds and know exactly where they're at?

Looking good fellas.

--Turril


----------



## plank

Man- if those things are as big and heavy as you say I wonder what the ticket on those getting shipped would be. I'm sure "oversize" charges apply :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Apr 29 2010, 11:07 PM~~
> *Good news.  So do they have the 12 molds on paper only or have they actually found the molds and know exactly where they're at?
> 
> Looking good fellas.
> 
> --Turril
> *


Half & Half

they have 12 molds on an inventory list. They say their inventory lists are very accurate.

They have a couple of the molds on the shop floor and the other ones are still buried in a pile of other molds but they can see some or most of them in the pile. They just need to dig them out.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539113


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep up the hard work, it WILL pay off!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Apr 30 2010, 12:04 PM~17352078
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=539113
> *


very nice! :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## kandylac

so, is this thing going to happen? what's the latest update?


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for tha brothahood of good tires


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 1 2010, 06:00 AM~17358150
> *so, is this thing going to happen? what's the latest update?
> *


read the topic for the latest update....


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@May 1 2010, 06:00 AM~17358150
> *so, is this thing going to happen? what's the latest update?
> *


the last several pages pretty much sum it all up, but we have found the molds. we dont know what condition they are in, as the crew that are digging them out are only workers. we need the molds inspected by engineers to determine their condition.

next step is to show paperwork that the molds are owned by jerry. then the molds can be shipped out. 

a licensing deal, partnership, etc. will then be struck with jerry between 64 and myself.

as i see it, the only holdup will be the compatability between the molds and the factory's equipment. again, assuming the molds are useable, which i dont see why why they wouldnt be.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 1 2010, 07:49 AM~17358879
> *the last several pages pretty much sum it all up, but we have found the molds. we dont know what condition they are in, as the crew that are digging them out are only workers. we need the molds inspected by engineers to determine their condition.
> 
> next step is to show paperwork that the molds are owned by jerry. then the molds can be shipped out.
> 
> a licensing deal, partnership, etc. will then be struck with jerry between 64 and myself.
> 
> as i see it, the only holdup will be the compatability between the molds and the factory's equipment. again, assuming the molds are useable, which i dont see why why they wouldnt be.
> *


 :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 1 2010, 08:49 AM~17358879
> *the last several pages pretty much sum it all up, but we have found the molds. we dont know what condition they are in, as the crew that are digging them out are only workers. we need the molds inspected by engineers to determine their condition.
> 
> next step is to show paperwork that the molds are owned by jerry. then the molds can be shipped out.
> 
> a licensing deal, partnership, etc. will then be struck with jerry between 64 and myself.
> 
> as i see it, the only holdup will be the compatability between the molds and the factory's equipment. again, assuming the molds are useable, which i dont see why why they wouldnt be.
> *


:run:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+May 1 2010, 08:49 AM~17358879-->
> 
> 
> 
> the last several pages pretty much sum it all up, but we have found the molds. we dont know what condition they are in, as the crew that are digging them out are only workers. we need the molds inspected by engineers to determine their condition.
> 
> next step is to show paperwork that the molds are owned by jerry. then the molds can be shipped out.
> 
> a licensing deal, partnership, etc. will then be struck with jerry between 64 and myself.
> 
> as i see it, the only holdup will be the compatability between the molds and the factory's equipment. again, assuming the molds are useable, which i dont see why why they wouldnt be.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 09:35 AM~17359163
> *:run:
> *


x2


----------



## racerboy

the next few weeks should provide more information!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 1 2010, 07:23 PM~17361821
> *the next few weeks should provide more information!
> *


my d's are waiting.... :run:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17361976
> *my d's are waiting.... :run:
> *


i bet! 

the lastest mold count is 12 6 5.20x14, 4 5.60x14, and 2 5.20x13. this is what we were told friday by our guy at the factory where the molds are located. this is pretty accurate information, as that is what the inventory list states.


----------



## touchdowntodd

NICE!!!!

hopefully those 5.60s see production at some point.. i wish they were comin first!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17362840
> *NICE!!!!
> 
> hopefully those 5.60s see production at some point.. i wish they were comin first!
> *


i got a set of 14s for you, they are used but still usable, 80 bucks for all 4


----------



## touchdowntodd

PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i can ride these til the new ones come out


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 1 2010, 10:21 PM~17362954
> *PM SENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i can ride these til the new ones come out
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17362089
> *i bet!
> 
> the lastest mold count is   12 6 5.20x14, 4 5.60x14,   and 2 5.20x13. this is what we were told friday by our guy at the factory where the molds are located. this is pretty accurate information, as that is what the inventory list states.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17362089
> *i bet!
> 
> the lastest mold count is 12 6 5.20x14, 4 5.60x14, and 2 5.20x13. this is what we were told friday by our guy at the factory where the molds are located. this is pretty accurate information, as that is what the inventory list states.
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  5:20's 14" STOCK HUBCAPS 65' IMPALA SUPER SPORT!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17361976
> *my d's are waiting.... :run:
> *


A NEW SET OF PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 520S AND A NICE OF DAYTONS, YOU JUST CANT BEAT THAT


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@May 2 2010, 04:57 PM~17367334
> *A NEW SET OF PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 520S AND A NICE OF DAYTONS, YOU JUST CANT BEAT THAT
> *


YEAH YOU CAN.....A SET OF TRU SPOKES ON PREMIUMS WILL TOP DAYTONS ANY DAY AND Z.S.....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES+May 2 2010, 04:57 PM~17367334-->
> 
> 
> 
> A NEW SET OF PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 520S AND A NICE OF DAYTONS, YOU JUST CANT BEAT THAT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you got that right ....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@May 2 2010, 06:50 PM~17367955
> *YEAH YOU CAN.....A SET OF TRU SPOKES ON PREMIUMS WILL TOP DAYTONS ANY DAY AND Z.S.....
> *


eh ...... You might hav a point ! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 2 2010, 11:32 PM~17370482
> *you got that right ....
> eh ...... You might hav a point ! :biggrin:
> *



lol, i gotta agree trus over Ds or Zs, but thats just me.. i LOVE both


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@May 2 2010, 03:49 PM~17366946
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:   5:20's 14" STOCK  HUBCAPS 65' IMPALA SUPER SPORT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 beautiful! we are going to roll 5.60's on our wagon on stock wheel covers


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 3 2010, 06:53 PM~17378740
> *beautiful! we are going to roll 5.60's on our wagon on stock wheel covers
> *


  THANKS! YA 5:60's GONNA LOOK COOL! YOU GUYS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 1 2010, 08:23 PM~17362089
> *i bet!
> 
> the lastest mold count is 12 6 5.20x14, 4 5.60x14, and 2 5.20x13. this is what we were told friday by our guy at the factory where the molds are located. this is pretty accurate information, as that is what the inventory list states.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti

Damn progress is S L O W ........ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz



Cant wait to be rollin on 5.20's


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 12:03 AM~17382972
> *Damn progress is S    L    O     W  ........ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz
> Cant wait to be rollin on 5.20's
> *


I know huh. You would think a tire that has not been produced for over 20 years would take so long to get back into production since there is such a huge demand for them :uh:






On a side note keep up the good work fellas.


----------



## DanielDucati

so are the tires in production,update???


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 01:03 AM~17382972
> *Damn progress is S    L    O    W  ........ ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzz
> Cant wait to be rollin on 5.20's
> *


Yea...No Shit!!

We are working as fast as we can, however everything we need right now is in other people's hands, we need them to get crackin and get us what we need.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 4 2010, 07:05 AM~17384555
> *I know huh. You would think a tire that has not been produced for over 20 years would take so long to get back into production since there is such a huge demand for them :uh:
> On a side note keep up the good work fellas.
> *


Actually the fact that they haven't been made in over 20 years was the big problem.

The molds had been lost before we found them, and almost all the records from the old manufacturer have been lost or destroyed. 

Not to mention that their are only a couple manufacturers in the USA that will still make bias ply tires. Luckily we found one.

Their are plenty of manufacturers overseas that still make bias ply tires, but very few that can make a whitewall, and even less that would make them in the small quantities that we are looking at.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@May 4 2010, 08:09 AM~17384810
> *so are the tires in production,update???
> *


I will repeat from earlier posts.

We are waiting on the proper paperwork form Jerry so that the molds can be released to us to send to our manufacturer.

Once we get that, then our manufacturer will clean, inspect, repair and modify the molds (if necessary). Then we are going to have some sample tires made and tested for about 6 weeks by some respected people in the lowriding world. After the real world testing is completed the sample tires are going to be sent back to the manufacturer to be examined. If everything looks good we will then begin production. If the sample tires need any tweaking we may need to do more testing, before they go into production. We want to make the best 5.20's possible within the design limitations of these tires.

We are all ready to go, and so is the manufacturer once we get that paperwork.


----------



## rzarock

*My shit's waitin!!!*


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT for the new kings of tires... 

all the other homies calm down, they want this to happen as quickly as possible!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@May 4 2010, 09:57 AM~17386558
> *My shit's waitin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 4 2010, 12:41 PM~17388070
> *TTT for the new kings of tires...
> 
> all the other homies calm down, they want this to happen as quickly as possible!
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 4 2010, 10:37 AM~17386328
> *Actually the fact that they haven't been made in over 20 years was the big problem.
> 
> The molds had been lost before we found them, and almost all the records from the old manufacturer have been lost or destroyed.
> 
> Not to mention that their are only a couple manufacturers in the USA that will still make bias ply tires.  Luckily we found one.
> 
> Their are plenty of manufacturers  overseas that still make bias ply tires, but very few that can make a whitewall, and even less that would make them in the small quantities that we are looking at.
> *


I understand all this as I have followed this topic and the others.

I was being sarcastic as all the people that just pop in want tires now.

I guess people miss the fact that other then us (Lowriders) there is zero demand for this tire.Also the fact that the tires have not been made for 20 or more years.So I find it funny when people pop in and can not clue into the big picture that is in front of yourself and the other guy you are working with (name excapes me at the moment) as this shit takes time.It would be nice if the tires where only made 4 or 5 years ago I bet it would be a shit load easier to get it going again.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 4 2010, 04:12 PM~17389990
> *I understand all this as I have followed this topic and the others.
> 
> I was being sarcastic as all the people that just pop in want tires now.
> 
> I guess people miss the fact that other then us (Lowriders) there is zero demand for this tire.Also the fact that the tires have not been made for 20 or more years.So I find it funny when people pop in and can not clue into the big picture that is in front of yourself and the other guy you are working with (name excapes me at the moment) as this shit takes time.It would be nice if the tires where only made 4 or 5 years ago I bet it would be a shit load easier to get it going again.
> *


Racerboy...


These guys have done a great job in their endeavor (spellcheck) to bring back the only tire that really matters to Lowriding in my opinion....just my opinion.  :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 4 2010, 04:37 PM~17390223
> *Racerboy...
> These guys have done a great job in their endeavor (spellcheck) to bring back    the only tire that really matters to Lowriding    in my opinion....just my opinion.   :biggrin:
> *



:h5: :h5: you got that right homie!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## headhunter

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 06:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


2 Sets 13
2 Sets 14 Thank you........ :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth

Need atleast one set, when is an estimate of when you would start the pre orders, I know of another 2 sets for people who are not on this site but are as interested as I am but would need an idea of when you would take orders before I could confirm


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@May 5 2010, 01:42 PM~17399567
> *Need atleast one set,  when is an estimate of when you would start the pre orders,    I know of another 2 sets for people who are not on this site but are as interested as I am but would need an idea of when you would take orders before I could confirm
> *


Best guess right now is at least 2 months before we would start taking pre-orders. 

We still need to get the molds to the manufacture, and then allow for 6 weeks of sample tire testing. 

Of course thats if Jerry gets us the paperwork needed soon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow:


----------



## elias

2 sets 13


----------



## Dreamer62

1 set 13's
2 sets 14's


----------



## hi_ryder

TTCSMFT


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep the tire kings on top


----------



## mrgervais

I want 6 tires


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@May 6 2010, 10:11 AM~17409129
> *I want 6 tires
> *


 size?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 4 2010, 04:12 PM~17389990
> *I understand all this as I have followed this topic and the others.
> 
> I was being sarcastic as all the people that just pop in want tires now.
> 
> I guess people miss the fact that other then us (Lowriders) there is zero demand for this tire.Also the fact that the tires have not been made for 20 or more years.So I find it funny when people pop in and can not clue into the big picture that is in front of yourself and the other guy you are working with (name excapes me at the moment) as this shit takes time.It would be nice if the tires where only made 4 or 5 years ago I bet it would be a shit load easier to get it going again.
> *


 the biggest problem was finding a company here in the states that wanted to do this for us. also, the molds were surrounded in mystery, and it wasnt until recently that we found them.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 6 2010, 04:15 PM~17411545
> *the biggest problem was finding a company here in the states that wanted to do this for us. also, the molds were surrounded in mystery, and it wasnt until recently that we found them.
> *


Good thing they did not get trashed hno:


----------



## Bigsmooth

14's


----------



## elspock84

set of 14s


----------



## FIJIRIDE

1 set of 13's
1 set of 14's


----------



## lowriv1972

> _Originally posted by FIJIRIDE_@May 6 2010, 03:51 PM~17411802
> *1 set of 13's
> 1 set of 14's
> *


 :0 :0  I need a set of 520 and 560!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 6 2010, 03:15 PM~17411545
> *the biggest problem was finding a company here in the states that wanted to do this for us. also, the molds were surrounded in mystery, and it wasnt until recently that we found them.
> *


:h5:


----------



## loco 66

1 set of 13's


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 6 2010, 03:58 PM~17411856
> *:0  :0   I need a set of 520 and 560!!!
> *


Can somebody post pics of cars with 5.60 tires?


----------



## hi_ryder

...pot eht ot


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 7 2010, 04:52 AM~17416962
> *...pot eht ot
> *


2X


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Update

we got an email from Jerry's attorney today. Their is a legal issue that we need to sort out before we can move forward.

We will consult with our attorney either later today or over the weekend. Then we will try and work it out with Jerry and his attorney beginning next week.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 7 2010, 01:39 PM~17421325
> *Update
> 
> we got an email from Jerry's attorney today.  Their is a legal issue that we need to sort out before we can move forward.
> 
> We will consult with our attorney either later today or over the weekend.  Then we will try and work it out with Jerry and his attorney beginning next week.
> *


Any specific details?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 7 2010, 04:47 PM~~
> *Any specific details?
> *


Ughhhhh...

Well since we haven't spoken with our attorney yet we won't get into specifics.

Basically it's not really a big deal and should be relatively easy to solve. It's just that there is like 3-4 different options available to solve it. 

We just need to figure out which one is best for all parties involved.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 7 2010, 01:59 PM~17421553
> *Ughhhhh...
> 
> Well since we haven't spoken with our attorney yet we won't get into specifics.
> 
> Basically it's not really a big deal and should be relatively easy to solve.  It's just that there is like 3-4 different options available to solve it.
> 
> We just need to figure out which one is best for all parties involved.
> *


Understood, hope all goes well


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 7 2010, 05:14 PM~17422717
> *Understood, hope all goes well
> *


X2


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 7 2010, 02:59 PM~17421553
> *Ughhhhh...
> 
> Well since we haven't spoken with our attorney yet we won't get into specifics.
> 
> Basically it's not really a big deal and should be relatively easy to solve.  It's just that there is like 3-4 different options available to solve it.
> 
> We just need to figure out which one is best for all parties involved.
> *


Money issues or liability is my guess... Either way $ will solve it.

Good luck.
--Turri


----------



## hi_ryder

BEEZUMP


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 7 2010, 07:57 PM~17423988
> *Money issues or liability is my guess... Either way $ will solve it.
> 
> Good luck.
> --Turri
> *


its a bit more than that. but it will get resolved


----------



## touchdowntodd

TTT .... just wanna say THANK YOU to the homies workin so hard on this


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

keep this on top, keep hope alive!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: KEEPING AN EYE ON THIS TOPIC! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: CAN'T WAIT!   PREMIUM SPORTWAYS!


----------



## hoppin62

:nicoderm:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

good luck brothas


----------



## Bootykit63

First pic.s of the 5.20 molds :biggrin: 



http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/LA30s140.jpg


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@May 11 2010, 03:36 PM~17457203
> *First pic.s of the  5.20 molds :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/LA30s140.jpg
> *


 :roflmao: 

good one :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.

its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.

where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??

WE found the molds

WE found a manufacturer

WE got this thing going.


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2010, 08:34 PM~17460459
> *we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.
> 
> its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.
> 
> where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??
> 
> WE found the molds
> 
> WE found a manufacturer
> 
> WE got this thing going.
> *


Ain't that the way it always ends up working....GREED is coming to the table now


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Bootykit63_@May 11 2010, 04:36 PM~17457203
> *First pic.s of the  5.20 molds :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1004/LA30s140.jpg
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
so when will they be ready???


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2010, 08:34 PM~17460459
> *we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.
> 
> its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.
> 
> where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??
> 
> WE found the molds
> 
> WE found a manufacturer
> 
> WE got this thing going.
> *


fuck Jerry,I should have broken his nose years ago when I had a chance.POS acused me of stealing........


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2010, 09:34 PM~17460459
> *we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.
> 
> its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.
> 
> where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??
> 
> WE found the molds
> 
> WE found a manufacturer
> 
> WE got this thing going.
> *


no, all you did was wake "o`l ripvanwinkel" up
now he see`s the the dollar signs
now you gotta think of plan "B", and side step him, you got the name.


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2010, 08:34 PM~17460459
> *we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.
> 
> its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.
> 
> where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??
> 
> WE found the molds
> 
> WE found a manufacturer
> 
> WE got this thing going.
> *



:angry:


----------



## azmobn06

:angry:


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 9 2010, 01:39 PM~17435093
> *TTT .... just wanna say THANK YOU to the homies workin so hard on this
> *


x520


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2010, 08:34 PM~17460459
> *we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.
> 
> its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.
> 
> where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??
> 
> WE found the molds
> 
> WE found a manufacturer
> 
> WE got this thing going.
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

patience homies.. it WILL work out.. we NEED this


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 11 2010, 08:34 PM~17460459
> *we have our attorney reviewing the paperwork. so now we gotta let them hash it out.
> 
> its bullshit. we did all the leg work, and now jerry realizes that he could lose control of "his" tire.
> 
> where the fuck was he for the last 25 years??
> 
> WE found the molds
> 
> WE found a manufacturer
> 
> WE got this thing going.
> *


:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: fuck jerry, he knew for YEARS that people wanted a 5.20 in production, he lied and bullshitted everyone along the way, saying the molds were lost , broken, sold for scrap, stuck in his ass, etc. his old ass aint got much longer anyways what the fuck does he have to lose? he aint gonna produce them, so what the fuck is the problem? all his dipshit ass has to do is sit back and get paid. i swear some people are fucking MORONS.... :angry: :angry: :angry:

EDIT. didnt he lose control when you owned the name? cant new molds be made and fuck jerry and his molds?


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 12 2010, 12:28 AM~17461149
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> so when will they be ready???
> *



X2


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 11 2010, 08:32 PM~17461195
> *no, all you did was wake  "o`l ripvanwinkel" up
> now he see`s the the dollar signs
> now you gotta think of plan "B", and side step him, you got the name.*





> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 12 2010, 11:09 AM~17466424
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun: fuck jerry, he knew for YEARS that people wanted a 5.20 in production, he lied and bullshitted everyone along the way, saying the molds were lost , broken, sold for scrap, stuck in his ass, etc. his old ass aint got much longer anyways what the fuck does he have to lose? he aint gonna produce them, so what the fuck is the problem? all his dipshit ass has to do is sit back and get paid. i swear some people are fucking MORONS.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> EDIT. didnt he lose control  when you owned the name? cant new molds be made and fuck jerry and  his molds?
> *


I new this was comming... I agree with them... new molds and plan "B"


----------



## red chev

i dont know the guy but from what i read he sounds like one of those old ass holes who has a 59 impala in his back yard ..will never do nothing with but wont sell it either!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

We are going to go over everything tonight with help from our attorney, and we hope to come up with a decision on how we want to proceed.

We want to get this over with as soon as possible so that we can start making tires. That's all we want to do!!!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## MR.LAC

:drama:


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 13 2010, 05:39 AM~17466715
> *I new this was comming... I agree with them... new molds and plan "B"
> *


 where theres a will theres a way... you cant stop a freight train


----------



## wolfy-2503

Keep up the hard work us old timers waiting for the return of a real lowrider tire.


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

X2


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 12 2010, 01:39 PM~17466715
> *I new this was comming... I agree with them... new molds and plan "B"
> *


If they did do this couldnt jerry just make his 5.20's with the OG molds? Plus he would be able to market his as the OG tire might end up hurting sales for these guys.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I don't think the lowrider community would stand behind Jerry after the underhanded shit he had pulled , I know I wouldn't ........


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Level33_@May 12 2010, 06:54 PM~17471326
> *If they did do this couldnt jerry just make his 5.20's with the OG molds? Plus he would be able to market his as the OG tire might end up hurting sales for these guys.
> *


He hasn't done it in all these years, and I don't think he intends to now.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 12 2010, 01:47 PM~17466785
> *i dont know the guy but from what i read he sounds like one of those old ass holes who has a 59 impala in his back yard ..will never do nothing with but wont sell it either!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2010, 10:26 AM~17477981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fkn dogs! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:|


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2010, 12:26 PM~17477981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I wonder if the dogs would trade some dog treats for there 59 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 13 2010, 04:33 PM~17481703
> *I wonder if the dogs would trade some dog treats for there 59 :0
> *


A couple of cats would do the trick!


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 12 2010, 09:32 PM~17471860
> *I don't think the lowrider community would stand behind Jerry after the underhanded shit he had pulled , I know I wouldn't ........
> *


X2!

if i cant buyem from the guys that started the movement and put in th e work ill pass on em


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 13 2010, 08:45 PM~17483813
> *X2!
> 
> if i cant buyem from the guys that started the movement and put in th e work ill pass on em
> *


:h5: THATS THE SPIRIT!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## CRAZYHOGG

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 13 2010, 05:33 PM~17481703
> *I wonder if the dogs would trade some dog treats for there 59 :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Thanks for the support homies!!!!

We are going to set up a meeting again to try and work it out with Jerry and his attorney. Hopefully he will work with us so that we can get movin' on this. This would be the best option for everyone right now, cause we could get these tires back in production alot faster with his help.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 13 2010, 06:33 PM~17481703
> *I wonder if the dogs would trade some dog treats for there 59 :0
> *


them dogs would give the car up in a min. for a scooby snack!
the pups have doubled in size since that pic was taken, and you can here the decklid bending when the 2 biggest dogs hop on the lid!


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17484158
> *Thanks for the support homies!!!!
> 
> We are going to set up a meeting again to try and work it out with Jerry and his attorney.  Hopefully he will work with us so that we can get movin' on this.  This would be the best option for everyone right now, cause we could get these tires back in production alot faster with his help.
> *


 :x: :x: :x:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17484158
> *Thanks for the support homies!!!!
> 
> We are going to set up a meeting again to try and work it out with Jerry and his attorney.  Hopefully he will work with us so that we can get movin' on this.  This would be the best option for everyone right now, cause we could get these tires back in production alot faster with his help.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 13 2010, 09:08 PM~17484158
> *Thanks for the support homies!!!!
> 
> We are going to set up a meeting again to try and work it out with Jerry and his attorney.  Hopefully he will work with us so that we can get movin' on this.  This would be the best option for everyone right now, cause we could get these tires back in production alot faster with his help.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 08:38 AM~17488589
> *
> *


well, good morning sir! :wave:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2010, 10:21 PM~17484308
> *them dogs would give the car up in a min. for a scooby snack!
> the pups have doubled in size since that pic was taken, and you can here the decklid bending when the 2 biggest dogs hop on the lid!
> *


:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2010, 08:40 AM~17488615
> *well, good morning sir! :wave:
> *


is it good afternoon or evening for you :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 14 2010, 02:00 PM~17491547
> *is it good afternoon or evening for you :biggrin:
> *


Well it's evening here in isle 5.20, where's the blue light special?


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## robs68

IS JERRY A JEW? :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 14 2010, 11:36 PM~17495648
> *IS JERRY A JEW? :0
> *


not nice


----------



## sunsetstrip67

Jerry and his son have way to much money. I am supprised he strung you guys out this long. plus dont forget about the law suit issue there was with the tire. I hope it works out for you guys.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@May 15 2010, 11:48 AM~17498634
> *Jerry and his son have way to much money. I am supprised he strung you guys out this long. plus dont forget about the law suit issue there was with the tire. I hope it works out for you guys.
> *


lawsuit? do tell.... :0


----------



## sunsetstrip67

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 15 2010, 12:57 PM~17498681
> *lawsuit? do tell.... :0
> *


They were suid because of the tire coming apart to many complains. I think it was a class action lawsuit


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 14 2010, 03:46 PM~17492470
> *Well it's evening here in isle 5.20, where's the blue light special?
> *


 :biggrin: 

:dunno: hopefully here soon :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by sunsetstrip67_@May 15 2010, 01:09 PM~17498726
> *They were suid because of the tire coming apart to many complains. I think it was a class action lawsuit
> *


That's the breaks when you put a tyre on a 4000 plus pound car that was for a vw that is 2000 pounds with a full load of people and luggage.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@May 16 2010, 03:29 PM~17507594
> *That's the breaks when you put a tyre on a 4000 plus pound car that was for a vw that is 2000 pounds with a full load of people and batteries.
> *


I fixed it for you :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## robs68

ah horse shit.....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 16 2010, 05:49 PM~17508786
> *ah horse shit.....
> *


 :twak: ...................... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 16 2010, 06:49 PM~17508786
> *ah horse shit.....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Not much of an update but....... 

After going over everything with our attorney we have what we feel is a good plan to present to Jerry and his Attorney so that we can get this worked out. We will see how they respond to it and work from there. Hopefully this is all worked out soooooooooonnnn.


----------



## touchdowntodd

goodluck brotha


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 13 2010, 09:21 PM~17484308
> *them dogs would give the car up in a min. for a scooby snack!
> the pups have doubled in size since that pic was taken, and you can here the decklid bending when the 2 biggest dogs hop on the lid!
> *



hopefully they don't sit on the 76' :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

we sent an extemely long email to jerry and his attorney outlining pretty much what we have done this past year.

to keep everyone up to speed on what has happened, jerry was upset we trademarked the name, and sent his attorney after us to stop with our trademark.

we replied we will add him to the trademark, but that since we did all the work, to give up our interest wouldnt be fair.

if it werent for 64 and i, these tires would probably never be made. i think he and i are owed a little from jerry on this.

i am confident it will all work out. we have the molds, and we have someone to make them. there isnt much left...


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 19 2010, 09:32 PM~17546976
> *we sent an extemely long email to jerry and his attorney outlining pretty much what we have done this past year.
> 
> to keep everyone up to speed on what has happened, jerry was upset we trademarked the name, and sent his attorney after us to stop with our trademark.
> 
> we replied we will add him to the trademark, but that since we did all the work, to give up our interest wouldnt be fair.
> 
> if it werent for 64 and i, these tires would probably never be made. i think he and i are owed a little from jerry on this.
> 
> i am confident it will all work out. we have the molds, and we have someone to make them. there isnt much left...
> *


what a douche.... too fucking bad for him i say, if the 5.20 was important to him he would have trademarked the name long ago, and maybe would have helped out the lowriding community instead of filling everyone with lies and bullshit....


----------



## scrape-it

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 19 2010, 10:32 PM~17546976
> *we sent an extemely long email to jerry and his attorney outlining pretty much what we have done this past year.
> 
> to keep everyone up to speed on what has happened, jerry was upset we trademarked the name, and sent his attorney after us to stop with our trademark.
> 
> we replied we will add him to the trademark, but that since we did all the work, to give up our interest wouldnt be fair.
> 
> if it werent for 64 and i, these tires would probably never be made. i think he and i are owed a little from jerry on this.
> 
> i am confident it will all work out. we have the molds, and we have someone to make them. there isnt much left...
> *


 :thumbsup: Hell yea, now he knows we ain't bullshittin like he was about the damn tires, what did that guy expect? You showed him theres a demand for them, you showed him you guys have done ALOT of tedious work for them to be reproduced, you showed him you guys have been consistently dedicated for a long time to see this through, you showed him you guys are willing to go through all the proper channels, AND you showed him you guys are fair enough let him get something with almost no risk to himself while you do the work and NOW he wants to get shitty?!?!? Man that fucker should get on his knees and thank you guys for the easy business opportunity you put on his lap!!!!!!! If he just doesn't like our lifestyle or cars he could even make a grip just selling you the molds and be done with the whole mess, he's obviously hasn't done shit all these years with them!


----------



## hoppin62

I say get going with the tires, send him a set of the 5.20's along with a thank you card that says to go fuck himself! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+May 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17547480-->
> 
> 
> 
> what a douche.... too fucking bad for him i say, if the 5.20 was important to him he would have trademarked the name long ago, and maybe would have helped out the lowriding community instead of filling everyone with lies and bullshit....
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-scrape-it_@May 19 2010, 10:23 PM~17547645
> *:thumbsup: Hell yea, now he knows we ain't bullshittin like he was about the damn tires, what did that guy expect? You showed him theres a demand for them, you showed him you guys have done ALOT of tedious work for them to be reproduced, you showed him you guys have been consistently dedicated for a long time to see this through, you showed him you guys are willing to go through all the proper channels, AND you showed him you guys are fair enough let him get something with almost no risk to himself while you do the work and NOW he wants to get shitty?!?!? Man that fucker should get on his knees and thank you guys for the easy business opportunity you put on his lap!!!!!!! If he just doesn't like our lifestyle or cars he could even make a grip just selling you the molds and be done with the whole mess, he's obviously hasn't done shit all these years with them!
> *


X2


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17548053
> *I say get going with the tires, send him a set of the 5.20's  along with a thank you card that says to go fuck himself! :cheesy:
> *


that would be more than nice


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 20 2010, 04:57 AM~17549306
> *that would be more than nice
> *


:yes:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 19 2010, 11:10 PM~17548053
> *I say get going with the tires, send him a set of the 5.20's  along with a thank you card that says to go fuck himself! :cheesy:
> *


DAMN BRO I LIKE WHAT YOU SAID RIGHT HERE! :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 19 2010, 10:08 PM~17547480
> *what a douche.... too fucking bad for him i say, if the 5.20 was important to him he would have trademarked the name long ago, and maybe would have helped out the lowriding community instead of filling everyone with lies and bullshit....
> *



It's clear what is important to him is the $$. Let's keep it real simple, he's not in it for the community or to make friends or help the movement/lifestyle. The guys showed him the potential and he believes he has some leverage. I think the guys were too kind to his azz and he just wants to try and squeeze as much out of this as possible. Fugg him, destroy his molds and let him fight out the trademark rights in court, just repop the molds and be done with it. This fugger is pushing too hard for something that was basically a lost cause for his azz. Anything he gets is gravy, (he wasn't getting anything anyways). My two cents are make his azz pony up some $$/ risk. Make his azz stock the tires, slang them, coop some marketing and participate in the project. For the average reasonabe person it's a no brainer, for a tight azz that wants to squeeze every $ out of a project it's never enough. The business relationship is fugged, he doesn't trust you guys and I surely wouldn't trust his azz, fugger should have talked to your azzes man to man and stop being a little biatch about it, rather than getting the attorneys involved.

Sorry for venting fellas, but that's my two cents. You guys could have the molds, but you don't have control over them. (What use is a gun w/ no slugs?= same thing here), you can't use them until he signs them over. Fugg it don't use them, send them to the mfr and have them duplicate, inspect them whatever then destroy them. For all you know the fugg'n molds are no good anymore for this mfr and the tooling to get them to work might be more $ than they're worth; meanwhile Jerry is sitting pretty with no risk and you guys get deeper and deeper into this w/likely no return in the short term. You guys are cool and all but you're in the business to make $ not loose $ therefore you'd expect a return sooner rather than later.

Good luck fellas... "that's why I'm like FUGG Jerry!" (Friday Part 1, Jerry= Debo)

--Turri.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder+May 20 2010, 02:11 PM~17553786-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMN BRO I LIKE WHAT YOU SAID RIGHT HERE! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-turri 67_@May 20 2010, 04:57 PM~17555287
> *It's clear what is important to him is the $$.  Let's keep it real simple, he's not in it for the community or to make friends or help the movement/lifestyle.  The guys showed him the potential and he believes he has some leverage.  I think the guys were too kind to his azz and he just wants to try and squeeze as much out of this as possible.  Fugg him, destroy his molds and let him fight out the trademark rights in court, just repop the molds and be done with it.  This fugger is pushing too hard for something that was basically a lost cause for his azz.  Anything he gets is gravy, (he wasn't getting anything anyways).  My two cents are make his azz pony up some $$/ risk.  Make his azz stock the tires, slang them, coop some marketing and participate in the project.  For the average reasonabe person it's a no brainer, for a tight azz that wants to squeeze every $ out of a project it's never enough.  The business relationship is fugged, he doesn't trust you guys and I surely wouldn't trust his azz, fugger should have talked to your azzes man to man and stop being a little biatch about it, rather than getting the attorneys involved.
> 
> Sorry for venting fellas, but that's my two cents.  You guys could have the molds, but you don't have control over them. (What use is a gun w/ no slugs?= same thing here), you can't use them until he signs them over.  Fugg it don't use them, send them to the mfr and have them duplicate, inspect them whatever then destroy them.  For all you know the fugg'n molds are no good anymore for this mfr and the tooling to get them to work might be more $ than they're worth; meanwhile Jerry is sitting pretty with no risk and you guys get deeper and deeper into this w/likely no return in the short term.  You guys are cool and all but you're in the business to make $ not loose $ therefore you'd expect a return sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck fellas... "that's why I'm like FUGG Jerry!" (Friday Part 1, Jerry= Debo)
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I agree, but I am assuming they will not release the molds to you guys without his paperwork?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@May 19 2010, 10:23 PM~17547645
> *:thumbsup: Hell yea, now he knows we ain't bullshittin like he was about the damn tires, what did that guy expect? You showed him theres a demand for them, you showed him you guys have done ALOT of tedious work for them to be reproduced, you showed him you guys have been consistently dedicated for a long time to see this through, you showed him you guys are willing to go through all the proper channels, AND you showed him you guys are fair enough let him get something with almost no risk to himself while you do the work and NOW he wants to get shitty?!?!? Man that fucker should get on his knees and thank you guys for the easy business opportunity you put on his lap!!!!!!! If he just doesn't like our lifestyle or cars he could even make a grip just selling you the molds and be done with the whole mess, he's obviously hasn't done shit all these years with them!
> *


 so well said....

its a matter of pride. here is this big guy in the tire industry, and two nobodys come along and do what he couldnt/wouldnt do...

rather than call us and ask whats up, he has his attorney send us a letter demanding we remove ourselves from the trademark name.

jerry has HUGE operation @ fairmount tire, and probably makes more in a month than he would make in a year with us doing this tire thing. trust me when i say no one is getting rich from this. i sure wont quit my day job..

and as for just making the tire, he owns the molds, and titan tire wont release them to anyone but him. as it is, they are demanding he show some registration or reciepts or serial #'s. its actually ridiculous if you think about it. that would be like someone keeping the paperwork on a refrigerator they bought 30 years ago.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 20 2010, 05:57 PM~17555287
> *It's clear what is important to him is the $$.  Let's keep it real simple, he's not in it for the community or to make friends or help the movement/lifestyle.  The guys showed him the potential and he believes he has some leverage.  I think the guys were too kind to his azz and he just wants to try and squeeze as much out of this as possible.  Fugg him, destroy his molds and let him fight out the trademark rights in court, just repop the molds and be done with it.  This fugger is pushing too hard for something that was basically a lost cause for his azz.  Anything he gets is gravy, (he wasn't getting anything anyways).  My two cents are make his azz pony up some $$/ risk.  Make his azz stock the tires, slang them, coop some marketing and participate in the project.  For the average reasonabe person it's a no brainer, for a tight azz that wants to squeeze every $ out of a project it's never enough.  The business relationship is fugged, he doesn't trust you guys and I surely wouldn't trust his azz, fugger should have talked to your azzes man to man and stop being a little biatch about it, rather than getting the attorneys involved.
> 
> Sorry for venting fellas, but that's my two cents.  You guys could have the molds, but you don't have control over them. (What use is a gun w/ no slugs?= same thing here), you can't use them until he signs them over.  Fugg it don't use them, send them to the mfr and have them duplicate, inspect them whatever then destroy them.  For all you know the fugg'n molds are no good anymore for this mfr and the tooling to get them to work might be more $ than they're worth; meanwhile Jerry is sitting pretty with no risk and you guys get deeper and deeper into this w/likely no return in the short term.  You guys are cool and all but you're in the business to make $ not loose $ therefore you'd expect a return sooner rather than later.
> 
> Good luck fellas... "that's why I'm like FUGG Jerry!" (Friday Part 1, Jerry= Debo)
> 
> --Turri.
> *


shit turri, i couldnt have worded that any better...

in the letter from his attorney, he said that jerry was "upset" about us trademarking the name.

so then why has he not done anything for the last 20 years? once he realized there were two guys who know more about these tires than he does, he is now incredulous and butthurt. had we not laid out all this in front of him, these tires would never been made.

in not so many words, he and his son said it couldnt be done. well we did it, SO HOW YA LIKE ME NOW??

im so fucking pissed at all this....

man we did it.. me and 64 had it right there. we could have tires by mid summer. all the hard shit is done. now he has to go and complicate things.

i suggested this: we add his name to the trademark so we all own it. we make him a third partner in this. me and 64 do all the work and promoting, going to shows, selling these tires at swap meets, doing whatever. all jerry has to do is nothing but kick bak and collect a monthly check.

if he doesnt acept that deal, then he isnt a car guy and has been BSing us all along

i need a beer...


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 20 2010, 09:24 PM~17558438
> *shit turri, i couldnt have worded that any better...
> 
> in the letter from his attorney, he said that jerry was "upset" about us trademarking the name.
> 
> so then why has he not done anything for the last 20 years? once he realized there were two guys who know more about these tires than he does, he is now incredulous and butthurt. had we not laid out all this in front of him, these tires would never been made.
> 
> in not so many words, he and his son said it couldnt be done. well we did it, SO HOW YA LIKE ME NOW??
> 
> im so fucking pissed at all this....
> 
> man we did it.. me and 64 had it right there. we could have tires by mid summer. all the hard shit is done. now he has to go and complicate things.
> 
> i suggested this: we add his name to the trademark so we all own it. we make him a third partner in this. me and 64 do all the work and promoting, going to shows, selling these tires at swap meets, doing whatever. all jerry has to do is nothing but kick bak and collect a monthly check.
> 
> if he doesnt acept that deal, then he isnt a car guy and has been BSing us all along
> 
> i need a beer...
> *


If he doesn't accept.... what is plan B?


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558438
> *shit turri, i couldnt have worded that any better...
> 
> in the letter from his attorney, he said that jerry was "upset" about us trademarking the name.
> 
> so then why has he not done anything for the last 20 years? once he realized there were two guys who know more about these tires than he does, he is now incredulous and butthurt. had we not laid out all this in front of him, these tires would never been made.
> 
> in not so many words, he and his son said it couldnt be done. well we did it, SO HOW YA LIKE ME NOW??
> 
> im so fucking pissed at all this....
> 
> man we did it.. me and 64 had it right there. we could have tires by mid summer. all the hard shit is done. now he has to go and complicate things.
> 
> i suggested this: we add his name to the trademark so we all own it. we make him a third partner in this. me and 64 do all the work and promoting, going to shows, selling these tires at swap meets, doing whatever. all jerry has to do is nothing but kick bak and collect a monthly check.
> 
> if he doesnt acept that deal, then he isnt a car guy and has been BSing us all along
> 
> i need a beer...
> *


you and everyone else,damn


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558438
> *shit turri, i couldnt have worded that any better...
> 
> in the letter from his attorney, he said that jerry was "upset" about us trademarking the name.
> 
> so then why has he not done anything for the last 20 years? once he realized there were two guys who know more about these tires than he does, he is now incredulous and butthurt. had we not laid out all this in front of him, these tires would never been made.
> 
> in not so many words, he and his son said it couldnt be done. well we did it, SO HOW YA LIKE ME NOW??
> 
> im so fucking pissed at all this....
> 
> man we did it.. me and 64 had it right there. we could have tires by mid summer. all the hard shit is done. now he has to go and complicate things.
> 
> i suggested this: we add his name to the trademark so we all own it. we make him a third partner in this. me and 64 do all the work and promoting, going to shows, selling these tires at swap meets, doing whatever. all jerry has to do is nothing but kick bak and collect a monthly check.
> 
> if he doesnt acept that deal, then he isnt a car guy and has been BSing us all along
> 
> i need a beer...
> *



It's fugged up, what can I say. I hate fuggers that pull this opportunist BS. What is Jerry asking for since he's upset?

Negotiations 101: DO NOT OFFER HIS AZZ CHET! 

Let him ask then measure his azz and obviously offer him less. If I wanted to be a dick like he's being I would say, "Fellas offer me something, make me happy" and I'd measure you guys by what you have to offer me. Fugg that, ask him what he wants from you guys to make this happen, if he's not reasonable DESTROY THE MOLDS and make his azz do the leg work. FUGG IT! Lie to his azz, tell him you'll let this shit die out and not make the tires, at the same time make the molds with your TM name, it belongs to you guys anyways, FUGGIT! When the time comes let his lawyers figure it out, set-up an LLC and let his azz go after the LLC. Think this out, he's wants $ question is how much. Threaten to kill the project, if he's a business guy he will NOT want to loose easy $. You guys have to set a value on all the leg work you've done and don't let that go for cheap. 

"That's why I'm like FUGG JERRY!"

--Turri.

PS. Jerry is not a car guy, he's in it for the $.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:nosad: NO MATTER THE OUTCOME, I HOPE THE MOLDS ARE PRESERVED... THERES NO POINT IN DOING AWAY WITH THE MOST HISTORIC PART OF THE 5.20 LEGACY, THE VERY MOLDS THEY WERE PRODUCED FROM....


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@May 20 2010, 11:13 PM~17558922
> *It's fugged up, what can I say.  I hate fuggers that pull this opportunist BS.  What is Jerry asking for since he's upset?
> 
> Negotiations 101: DO NOT OFFER HIS AZZ CHET!
> 
> Let him ask then measure his azz and obviously offer him less.  If I wanted to be a dick like he's being I would say, "Fellas offer me something, make me happy" and I'd measure you guys by what you have to offer me.  Fugg that, ask him what he wants from you guys to make this happen, if he's not reasonable DESTROY THE MOLDS and make his azz do the leg work.  FUGG IT!  Lie to his azz, tell him you'll let this shit die out and not make the tires, at the same time make the molds with your TM name, it belongs to you guys anyways, FUGGIT!  When the time comes let his lawyers figure it out, set-up an LLC and let his azz go after the LLC. Think this out, he's wants $ question is how much.  Threaten to kill the project, if he's a business guy he will NOT want to loose easy $.  You guys have to set a value on all the leg work you've done and don't let that go for cheap.
> 
> "That's why I'm like FUGG JERRY!"
> 
> --Turri.
> 
> PS.  Jerry is not a car guy, he's in it for the $.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 20 2010, 10:24 PM~17558438
> *shit turri, i couldnt have worded that any better...
> 
> in the letter from his attorney, he said that jerry was "upset" about us trademarking the name.
> 
> so then why has he not done anything for the last 20 years? once he realized there were two guys who know more about these tires than he does, he is now incredulous and butthurt. had we not laid out all this in front of him, these tires would never been made.
> 
> in not so many words, he and his son said it couldnt be done. well we did it, SO HOW YA LIKE ME NOW??
> 
> im so fucking pissed at all this....
> 
> man we did it.. me and 64 had it right there. we could have tires by mid summer. all the hard shit is done. now he has to go and complicate things.
> 
> i suggested this: we add his name to the trademark so we all own it. we make him a third partner in this. me and 64 do all the work and promoting, going to shows, selling these tires at swap meets, doing whatever. all jerry has to do is nothing but kick bak and collect a monthly check.
> 
> if he doesnt acept that deal, then he isnt a car guy and has been BSing us all along
> 
> i need a beer...
> *


I'll send you more than 1 beer....


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 20 2010, 11:15 PM~17558939
> *:nosad: NO MATTER THE OUTCOME, I HOPE THE MOLDS ARE PRESERVED... THERES NO POINT IN DOING AWAY WITH THE MOST HISTORIC PART OF THE 5.20 LEGACY, THE VERY MOLDS THEY WERE PRODUCED FROM....
> *


very true....


----------



## Firefly

So basically, with him not releasing the molds, no one can make the tires? Because you guys can't make tires without molds and he can't start making tires without your permission (trademark)?

Is there a way that a mold could be made from a tire (negative -> positive -> mold)? Or would that be too expensive? If that's a possibility, Jerry can eat a big fat one.

Do you have his personal email address? We should all send him emails demanding the 5.20 Premium Sportway back :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

its complicated.

there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.

unless....

unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)

however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.

new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"

secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.

and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 21 2010, 08:09 AM~17560978
> *its complicated.
> 
> there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.
> 
> unless....
> 
> unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)
> 
> however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.
> 
> new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"
> 
> secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.
> 
> and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....
> *



You guys are too kind. FUGG JERRY. He clearly had no intentions of remaking the tires, hadn't promoted, searched or done ANYTHING in years and you guys hand him everything? FUGG THAT. I'm somewhat of a purist, but to be honest only a handful of peeps could tell the difference. FUGG THAT I'd repop them. Same basic tire design, better performance etc. The repops wouldn't be original due to the different formulation anyways. FUGG JERRY, destroy those fugg'n molds and let him invest $ in getting the name from you guys if he's really interested; otherwise let him abandone the project and you guys can repop them. At the very least sell the idea to a Chinaman and let Jerry try to go after his azz. 

"That's why I'm like FUGG JERRY"

--Turri.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 21 2010, 08:09 AM~17560978
> *its complicated.
> 
> there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.
> 
> unless....
> 
> unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)
> 
> however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.
> 
> new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"
> 
> secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.
> 
> and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....
> *



That would suck, You guys put in all the work and in the end he can just turn around and say "thanks for all the work, now give me my shit so I can make tires"??

Just irritating....been following this thru since day one.....you and 64 deserve more than just handing shit over to Jerry


----------



## Impslap

I'd get him on the phone direct. Attorneys have a way of fucking things up sometimes. Legal counsel is important but can sometimes be counterproductive. I've had some deals nearly fall though when an attorney comes up with some bullshit at the last minute that neither I nor the other party had cared about or considered, but fucked up the whole process. Sadly, some people will take everything an attorney says as gospel and forego opportunities vs. taking chances that could have reaped great benefits.


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 21 2010, 09:01 AM~17561549
> *That would suck, You guys put in all the work and in the end he can just turn around and say "thanks for all the work, now give me my shit so I can make tires"??
> 
> Just irritating....been following this thru since day one.....you and 64 deserve more than just handing shit over to Jerry
> *


AMEN to that brother


----------



## mrgervais

Happy 520 yesterday!


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 21 2010, 08:09 AM~17560978
> *its complicated.
> 
> there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.
> 
> unless....
> 
> unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)
> 
> however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.
> 
> new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"
> 
> secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.
> 
> and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....
> *




I really have a hard time in believing that this common law trademark issue would really hold up to a purchased full rights trade mark. That sounds like more of a scare tactic to get you to stop or slow down the work your putting in until this guy gets the amount of money from you guys he's after. Not knowing much about the whole deal, but from what I've read it doesn't sound like he wants to go back to makin this tire he just want the most money he could possible get out of you guys. He's being the businessman, but I can't believe this guy didn't go through the proper channels to trade mark the name like you guys did. That is probably makin him more but hurt over anything... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 21 2010, 07:09 AM~17560978
> *its complicated.
> 
> there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.
> 
> unless....
> 
> unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)
> 
> however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.
> 
> new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"
> 
> secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.
> 
> and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....
> *


Wouldn't he have to prove that he has been trying? If these tires haven't been made in all these years I doubt he could fabricate any proof! ... how long could it possibly take to find a way to make them? You guys found it in less than a year!! I don't think it would hold up in court, especially that he's a big tire guy and coudn't find a way!


----------



## racerboy

everyone has brought up great points. but common law is one law that is pretty vague in its construction. we will lose if this goes to court. our attorney has told us this, as well as a patent attorney we consulted with early in the game.

people often go to attorneys when they feel they were wronged. jerry never once said to us to get all the legalities worked out before all this started. i believe he didnt think we could do it. now that we have, hes like "oh shit!"

i know he never would hve made these tires again. after all the comments, and lies, and wrong information we got from him, its a wonder we got as far as we did.

for instance, he was totally wrong about liability, and that they couldnt be made because they would fail, and the manufacturer would be sued. in fact, the liability lies with the end user, or the tire shop that installs the tire/wheel combo on the car. 

he was wrong about the DOT requirements. when we told him who was making the tires or us, he said they werent even a manufacturing compnay, that they were a marketing company.

he told us the denman tire (Cokers) was chinese.

and turri, we couldnt destroy the molds even if we wanted to. we cant even get them shipped, let alone pick them up. and i am a purist, so repops arent worth it to us either. plus, i couldnt destroy the molds out of spite. they are historical, and should be preserved.

so if jerry takes this from us and makes tires at least we got them done. i am in no mood to pay out thousands in attorney fees to make $10 on a tire.


----------



## Coast One

damn. if you guys dont do it and let him do it... i dont think id buy any anytime soon. id rather buy the cokers or if you guys changed the design a bit to make them your own. i wanted the ogs, but this jerry guy just fucked up the whole image for me... :rant:


----------



## robs68




----------



## Glassed Out

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 21 2010, 01:31 PM~17563637
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DeeLoc

I'll erase him and his entire existence for a set of tires. 

With all this drama going on does he think he'll sell tires? He may to the fools not following what's been going on, but there's a lot of mouths here to talk and fuck his game up.


----------



## brn2ridelo

Don't know about this common law situation on how it pertains to you guys but in common laws as far as a couple [email protected] been together for a few years but is not actually married has no common law in the state of California the state does not recognize common law don't know of this helps you out but each state is different there's always a way around something


----------



## robs68

HERES A SET OF NOS 13S
http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1740661412.html


----------



## Matt Damon

jerry is secretly working for coker :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 21 2010, 04:36 PM~~
> *Don't know about this common law situation on how it pertains to you guys but in common laws as far as a couple [email protected] been together for a few years but is not actually married has no common law in the state of California the state does not recognize common law  don't know of this helps you out but each state is different there's always a way around something
> *


California does have common law protection for businesses. It's actually even stronger now since the governator signed a bill that like 48 out of the 50 states all adopted to protect common law rights. 

Trust us we have gone over this every which way we can. Common law is hard to fight since it has no clear definition, unlike federal trademarks which are clearly defined.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@May 21 2010, 05:11 PM~~
> *jerry is secretly working for coker  :biggrin:
> *


Hell NO!!!!!!!

Jerry hates Coker and their cheap Chinese tires as he calls them. He told us he thinks he should sue them for copying his tires with the Coker Premium Sport 5.20's.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

We still need to wait and see how Jerry and his attorney respond to our latest offer. I mean we gave him one helluva offer from our standpoint, and we think we addressed all of his concerns. 

I find it hard to believe that we got this far, and past all the roadblocks in our way for this to all come to a complete hault. 

Maybe i'm being stupid, but I know this can all be worked out.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 21 2010, 03:39 PM~17564603
> *We still need to wait and see how Jerry and his attorney respond to our latest offer.  I mean we gave him one helluva offer from our standpoint, and we think we addressed all of his concerns.
> 
> I find it hard to believe that we got this far, and past all the roadblocks in our way for this to all come to a complete hault.
> 
> Maybe i'm being stupid, but I know this can all be worked out.
> *


man i sure hope so. you and i have a lot of time and money tied up in all this.

lets see what jerry says. what happens next will tell us what he is made of, and what kind of man he is. he knows we pulled this off. to tell his lawyer he is upset is BS. he is only upset cuz we did it and he couldnt.

check your voicemail, i left a message with another idea. its a stretch, but could put us back in the drivers seat.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17567346
> *man i sure hope so. you and i have a lot of time and money tied up in all this.
> 
> lets see what jerry says. what happens next will tell us what he is made of, and what kind of man he is. he knows we pulled this off. to tell his lawyer he is upset is BS. he is only upset cuz we did it and he couldnt.
> 
> check your voicemail, i left a message with another idea. its a stretch, but could put us back in the drivers seat.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 21 2010, 01:31 PM~17563637
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone




----------



## Caddys 83

Does anyone have a picture of "Jerry"? I would like to see who this guy is.


----------



## Caddys 83

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@May 23 2010, 06:04 PM~17579250
> *Does anyone have a picture of "Jerry"? I would like to see who this guy is.
> *


never mind. Found a picture on the website


----------



## Reverend Hearse

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@May 23 2010, 05:11 PM~17579295
> *never mind. Found a picture on the website
> *


Link?


----------



## red chev

how come you dont just change the name and fuck him as a third party..anything you offer he's gonna want more!! :angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 24 2010, 08:16 AM~17585331
> *how come you dont just change the name and fuck him as a third party..anything you offer he's gonna want more!! :angry:
> *


they need his cooperation so the tires can be made from the OG MOLDS... to reverse engineer a tire and make new molds makes them repros, not OG. its all up to jerry at this point, as he is technically the owner of said molds and the molds will not be released until he provides the proof of ownership and the blessings to make them... follow the topic grasshopper, its quite a interesting read, and a hell of a journey......


----------



## red chev

so it's all about a name??this is 2010 not 1975 iam sure they can make a far better repro then the og premium from the 70's!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 24 2010, 08:35 AM~17585459
> *so it's all about a name??this is 2010 not 1975 iam sure they can make a far better repro then the og premium from the 70's!!
> *


well look at what they did with the Cokers/Denman 5.20's, this is 2010 and they still like shit......


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by red chev+May 24 2010, 08:35 AM~17585459-->
> 
> 
> 
> so it's all about a name??this is 2010 not 1975 iam sure they can make a far better repro then the og premium from the 70's!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you are missing the point, go buy some hankooks... :uh:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:13 AM~17585750
> *well look at what they did with the Cokers/Denman 5.20's, this is 2010 and they still like shit......
> *


:thumbsup: not to mention, they are not correct in any way....


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 24 2010, 09:13 AM~17585750
> *well look at what they did with the Cokers/Denman 5.20's, this is 2010 and they still like shit......
> *


those were made by non lowriders with a lack of effort!!any way best of luck and i plan on getting a set of these :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by red chev_@May 24 2010, 08:35 AM~17585459
> *so it's all about a name??this is 2010 not 1975 iam sure they can make a far better repro then the og premium from the 70's!!
> *


pretty much you got it right. if you look at it, its just like all the other "retro" things in the world. 501 jeans aint jeans unless they say Levi Strauss. 

we could make better repros, but then by the very definition, they wouldnt be reproductions. they would be something different. and that has been done by Coker. badly.

what makes these tires so desirable is the look, the name, and the sound they make when they roll down the street.

coker has a Premium Sport tire, that to anyone other than a lowrider looks the same. to us though, they are a world apart. i have said in many previous posts that unless we make the original tire again, we are not going to do it. and the best way is by the use of the original molds. 

i think things will all work out. 64 and i will do whatever we have to to give you guys your tires. what jerry doesnt realize, is that these are *your* tires. they are the only type of tire in the world made for a lifestyle rather than a car. he doesnt get that. 

so we wait


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 24 2010, 04:49 PM~17590146
> *pretty much you got it right. if you look at it, its just like all the other "retro" things in the world. 501 jeans aint jeans unless they say Levi Strauss.
> 
> we could make better repros, but then by the very definition, they wouldnt be reproductions. they would be something different. and that has been done by Coker. badly.
> 
> what makes these tires so desirable is the look, the name, and the sound they make when they roll down the street.
> 
> coker has a Premium Sport tire, that to anyone other than a lowrider looks the same. to us though, they are a world apart. i have said in many previous posts that unless we make the original tire again, we are not going to do it. and the best way is by the use of the original molds.
> 
> i think things will all work out. 64 and i will do whatever we have to to give you guys your tires. what jerry doesnt realize, is that these are *your* tires. they are the only type of tire in the world made for a lifestyle rather than a car. he doesnt get that.
> 
> so we wait
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 24 2010, 04:49 PM~17590146
> *pretty much you got it right. if you look at it, its just like all the other "retro" things in the world. 501 jeans aint jeans unless they say Levi Strauss.
> 
> we could make better repros, but then by the very definition, they wouldnt be reproductions. they would be something different. and that has been done by Coker. badly.
> 
> what makes these tires so desirable is the look, the name, and the sound they make when they roll down the street.
> 
> coker has a Premium Sport tire, that to anyone other than a lowrider looks the same. to us though, they are a world apart. i have said in many previous posts that unless we make the original tire again, we are not going to do it. and the best way is by the use of the original molds.
> 
> i think things will all work out. 64 and i will do whatever we have to to give you guys your tires. what jerry doesnt realize, is that these are *your* tires. they are the only type of tire in the world made for a lifestyle rather than a car. he doesnt get that.
> 
> so we wait
> *


----------



## DanielDucati

all I wanna know is ,when are my 2 sets of 5.20x13's gonna get shipped...Damn bro' I know If you throw around enough money to who ever is sitting on the molds will give it a green light.Scared money don't make money.I've personnally never had problems back in the day with the original 5.20's on a daily lifted low low...keep us posted. :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil

patience  USO..... :uh: 


keep the good work up brothers


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 65impalasfounder

KEEP UP THE WORK! IF YOU BUILD IT WE WILL BUY!


----------



## hoppin62

No justice, No peace!!!


----------



## MR.59

http://www.moderntiredealer.com/News/Story...production.aspx
FOUND THIS ON A DIFFERENT SITE


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@May 25 2010, 06:48 PM~~
> *http://www.moderntiredealer.com/News/Story...production.aspx
> FOUND THIS ON A DIFFERENT SITE
> *


they bought denman for their agriculture, OTR, and mining tires. They have NO plans to make all the antique and classic car tires that Denman was making for coker and others.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Just to add

I got word of this when it went down last week. Coker put up the first bid for like 1.2m, then some Ohio based investment group bid like 2.5m, before Titan swooped in at the last minute with 4.4m.

The Denman factory was not part of the deal, just the molds, most of the equipment, and all of the intellectual property Denman owned. The factory is an EPA nightmare from what I heard, so pretty much nobody wanted it, except for those Ohio investors who were trying to keep the jobs there.

And before somebody tries to say it, Coker was not trying to buy the factory to make their own tires, they just wanted the assets to further dominate the specialty tire market. And they still own their premium sport molds if they can find somebody to make them.

Now for us, we are still waiting to hear back from Jerry or his attorney.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 25 2010, 05:25 PM~17602225
> *Just to add
> 
> I got word of this when it went down last week.  Coker put up the first bid for like 1.2m, then some Ohio based investment group bid like 2.5m, before Titan swooped in at the last minute with 4.4m.
> 
> The Denman factory was not part of the deal, just the molds, most of the equipment, and all of the intellectual property Denman owned.  The factory is an EPA nightmare from what I heard, so pretty much nobody wanted it, except for those Ohio investors who were trying to keep the jobs there.
> 
> And before somebody tries to say it, Coker was not trying to buy the factory to make their own tires, they just wanted the assets to further dominate the specialty tire market.  And they still own their premium sport molds if they can find somebody to make them.
> 
> Now for us, we are still waiting to hear back from Jerry or his attorney.
> *


so as of right now, no one is making the Coker 5.20??


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 25 2010, 07:38 PM~~
> *so as of right now, no one is making the Coker 5.20??
> *


not that we know of.

Denman stopped making tires in like February I think it was.

You should ask coker since they would know better, it's their tire. But my guess is that if specialty isn't making them for coker then they have probably been out of production since denman went under.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 25 2010, 06:38 PM~17602346
> *so as of right now, no one is making the Coker 5.20??
> *


I STILL HAVE THE NEW SET OF COKER 5.20`S


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+May 25 2010, 05:44 PM~17602404-->
> 
> 
> 
> not that we know of.
> 
> Denman stopped making tires in like February I think it was.
> 
> You should ask coker since they would know better, it's their tire.  But my guess is that if specialty isn't making them for coker then they have probably been out of production since denman went under.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@May 25 2010, 07:11 PM~17603354
> *I STILL HAVE THE NEW SET OF COKER 5.20`S
> 
> *



great, honestly I dont know if I could buy any more Chokers, but I still have a few sets laying around just in case....... :biggrin: 


Sell them to me Mr. 59..........j/k


----------



## Coast One

i think after its all said and done, we just want a correct looking 5.20 that will hold up to what we need them for.
shit if cokers arent available after a while im sure those will be sought after as well.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 25 2010, 09:37 PM~17604579
> *great, honestly I dont know if I could buy any more Chokers, but I still have a few sets laying around just in case....... :biggrin:
> Sell them to me Mr. 59..........j/k
> *


i might hang on to them,,,,i listed them on here for less that what i paid,(no takers) but i bought them over 3 almost 4 years ago, before they started having the issues of spliting. so they might be from the "good batch"


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Coast One+May 25 2010, 09:21 PM~17605314-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think after its all said and done, we just want a correct looking 5.20 that will hold up to what we need them for.
> shit if cokers arent available after a while im sure those will be sought after as well.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true....you never know
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@May 26 2010, 08:00 AM~17608880
> *i might hang on to them,,,,i listed them on here for less that what i paid,(no takers) but i bought them over 3 almost 4 years ago, before they started having the issues of spliting. so they might be from the "good batch"
> *


----------



## HM WREKN82

SO JUST WONDERING,75 PAGES LATER IS IT GONA HAPPEN? WHATS UP WITH THE 5 20'S. LOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@May 26 2010, 01:29 PM~17611898
> *SO JUST WONDERING,75 PAGES LATER IS IT GONA HAPPEN? WHATS UP WITH THE 5 20'S. LOT OF PEOPLE WANT TO KNOW!!!!!!!!
> *


:uh: :twak: read the 75 pages of topic , racerboy and 64pimpala are doing all they cam to bring us tires. The molds have been located and a manufacture is ready to make tires. Everything is held up by legalities , and Jerry is a major hold up in the process . Once all that is taken care of , we will know if/when tires will be avaliable .  These guys have put in major work to bring a icon part of lowriding back to life , and nothing happens overnight.


----------



## HM WREKN82

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@May 26 2010, 02:49 PM~17612704
> *:uh: :twak: read the 75 pages of topic , racerboy and 64pimpala are doing all they cam to bring us tires. The molds have been located and a manufacture is ready to make tires. Everything is held up by legalities , and Jerry is a major hold up in the process . Once all that is taken care of , we will know if/when tires will be avaliable .   These guys have put in major work to bring a icon part of lowriding back to life , and nothing happens overnight.
> *


EASY HOMEBOY RELAX!!!!!!!!! YOU DONT HAVE TO GET ALL MADD :uh: . I WAS JUST WONDERING AND YEAH I HAVE BEEN READING THEE OTHER PAGES!!!!!!! I DIDNT MEEN TO AFFEND ANYONE!!


----------



## grandson

keep a level head and do what you can guys.


----------



## plank




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by HM WREKN82_@May 26 2010, 04:27 PM~17613644
> *EASY HOMEBOY RELAX!!!!!!!!! YOU DONT HAVE TO GET ALL MADD  :uh: . I WAS JUST WONDERING AND YEAH I HAVE BEEN READING THEE OTHER PAGES!!!!!!! I DIDNT MEEN TO AFFEND ANYONE!!
> *


wasnt mad, its an interesting read, start at page one of the first topic....


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

just back in town from cali ... good to see the push continues for these to come out!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@May 27 2010, 08:41 AM~17620772
> *just back in town from cali ... good to see the push continues for these to come out!
> *


We will have them......we just got to be patient


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 10:00 AM~17620960
> *We will have them......we just got to be patient
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
TTT :wow:


----------



## Stomper714

uffin: uffin:


----------



## azmobn06

TTT


----------



## low4ever

No matter how this turns out these guys have put in major work. It is real nice to see people that passionate about tradition. I love these tires, was my first ever lowrider tire. Nothing else even compares to the look of OG 5.20's


----------



## touchdowntodd

ttt


----------



## Caddys 83

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 23 2010, 09:59 PM~17581408
> *Link?
> *



http://www.fairmounttire.com/charity.html

check out the history while you at it... I think now I understand why Jerry beening asshat on the tires, molds. I didnt fully understand what Jerry had to do or why he's beening they way he is right now and the way I think about it, it could had been because he had some history on those tires. But hell what do I know, I'm just following this topic  

http://www.fairmounttire.com/history.html


----------



## ss62vert

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@May 28 2010, 07:38 PM~17636657
> *No matter how this turns out these guys have put in major work.  It is real nice to see people that passionate about tradition.  I love these tires, was my first ever lowrider tire.  Nothing else even compares to the look of OG 5.20's
> *


i'll second that


----------



## harborareaPhil

(rockets await)
:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Caddys 83_@May 29 2010, 12:32 AM~17638630
> *http://www.fairmounttire.com/charity.html
> 
> check out the history while you at it... I think now I understand why Jerry beening asshat on the tires, molds. I didnt fully understand what Jerry had to do or why he's beening they way he is right now and the way I think about it, it could had been because he had some history on those tires. But hell what do I know, I'm just following this topic
> 
> http://www.fairmounttire.com/history.html
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 31 2010, 06:32 PM~17657338
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up Sammy?When you gonna come visit the family in Berlin? :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@May 31 2010, 07:18 PM~17658655
> *whats up Sammy?When you gonna come visit the family in Berlin? :biggrin:
> *


Hopefully this year sometime! :angry: I need to get some jerky! :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@May 27 2010, 09:00 AM~17620960
> *We will have them......we just got to be patient
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@May 31 2010, 09:02 PM~17659322
> *Hopefully this year sometime! :angry:  I need to get some jerky!  :biggrin:
> *


Leo's?


----------



## RI82REGAL

4 13'S :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 1 2010, 10:39 PM~17671684
> *Leo's?
> *


Sunset Foods (Bosque I think)


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 2 2010, 12:07 AM~17671869
> *Sunset Foods (Bosque I think)
> *


in Tome,there pretty good.There was this kid Justin that use to work for my dad,his mom was a milf that I use to dick down and for xmas one year he bought her a pound of jerky from Sunset.She wasnt sure if she should be happy or mad :biggrin: She liked the "present" that I gave her though...............


----------



## touchdowntodd

jaime you are a FOOL lol... 

TTT for the tires and more stories!


----------



## WESTUP702

2 sets of 13z....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 2 2010, 07:21 AM~17673562
> *in Tome,there pretty good.There was this kid Justin that use to work for my dad,his mom was a  milf that I use to dick down and for xmas one year he bought her a pound of jerky from Sunset.She wasnt sure if she should be happy or mad  :biggrin:  She liked the "present" that I gave her though...............
> *


 :wow: :wow: ... pics? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

UPDATES??? :cheesy:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 2 2010, 04:42 PM~17677888
> *:wow:  :wow:  ... pics?   :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


I can do pics of the jerky but not sure about the milf,its been ages since I seen her,you know they are only good for about a year before they start getting attached and talking about leaving there husbands :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jun 3 2010, 09:21 AM~17684589
> *I can do pics of the jerky but not sure about the milf,its been ages since I seen her,you know they are only good for about a year before they start getting attached and talking about leaving there husbands :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy

the new news aint good. jerrys attorney says that jerry is upset with us, and is too busy with other business to deal with us "for two to three months" in jerry-speak, this means indefinitely.

i will let 64 add to this, as we need to be careful what we say, because the last thing we need is a slander lawsuit. i tend to vent too much, and i am too pissed off at the moment to contain myself.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Alright, so I talked to Jerry today and he didn't seem mad at all like his attorney makes it out to be. He did say we were a little unprofesional, but he is not going to let that get in the way of making this happen. I am supposed to call him back next week to get more information on where he and his attorney are at with getting everything together.

I asked if their was any way for him to speed it up a little so it won't take 2-3 months like his attorney is claiming, and he was like it could be sooner but we are so busy in transition season right now and this is not a top priority for us.

His attorney sent us an email with his proposition about how we should go about setting all this up. Which works fine for us. I asked Jerry if he thought it would work for him and he seemed to like it. If you ask us it should only take about 2-3 weeks to set-up and this could all be done. 

We will see what happens........ Problem is we have heard these speeches before from him, about how he is going to do something and then it never happens, so we are just going to have to push him along I guess.


----------



## LAGERO

PUSH HIS ASS homie, we're all dying for tires!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol... it WILL come true... it WILL


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Jun 4 2010, 10:18 AM~17695351-->
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, so I talked to Jerry today and he didn't seem mad at all like his attorney makes it out to be.  He did say we were a little unprofesional, but he is not going to let that get in the way of making this happen.  I am supposed to call him back next week to get more information on where he and his attorney are at with getting everything together.
> 
> I asked if their was any way for him to speed it up a little so it won't take 2-3 months like his attorney is claiming, and he was like it could be sooner but we are so busy in transition season right now and this is not a top priority for us.
> 
> His attorney sent us an email with his proposition about how we should go about setting all this up.  Which works fine for us.  I asked Jerry if he thought it would work for him and he seemed to like it.  If you ask us it should only take about 2-3 weeks to set-up and this could all be done.
> 
> We will see what happens........ Problem is we have heard these speeches before from him, about how he is going to do something and then it never happens, so we are just going to have to push him along I guess.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 4 2010, 10:31 AM~17695448
> *PUSH HIS ASS homie, we're all dying for tires!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Jun 4 2010, 11:03 AM~17695747
> *lol... it WILL come true... it WILL
> *



:0 hno: hno: ....it will happen :x: :x:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Sounds like the attorney is a douche in this instance and not Jerry for once. Major props to you guys for all the dedication and hard work that has been put into bringin back one of the icon parts of lowriding. :h5 :


----------



## MR.59

ANY NEW NEWS?


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## scrape-it

TTT for jerry's attorney to get the fuck out the way!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

X520


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Jun 4 2010, 11:06 PM~17700728
> *TTT for jerry's attorney to get the fuck out the way!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


true dat :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## hoppin62

:around: :around: :around:


----------



## racerboy

we are starting to think its more to do with jerrys son. after all, jerry is soon to retire, so in reality, why should he care. but like 64 said, we have to do everything now on jerrys schedule.

but the truth is that we did in one year what no one thought would be done. why is it now that after 25 years of doing nothing, is jerry suddenly and overwhelmingly "upset"? if this were such a big deal, why did it take two nobodys (me and 64) to do what tire industry guys said they couldnt do?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17719012
> *we are starting to think its more to do with jerrys son. after all, jerry is soon to retire, so in reality, why should he care. but like 64 said, we have to do everything now on jerrys schedule.
> 
> but the truth is that we did in one year what no one thought would be done. why is it now that after 25 years of doing nothing, is jerry suddenly and overwhelmingly  "upset"? if this were such a big deal, why did it take two nobodys (me and 64) to do what tire industry guys said they couldnt do?
> *


I just hope you guys can get these tires going....seems like all the legwork is complete and just waiting (money hungry it seems) for jerry'end to make this a go....... :happysad: 

Much respect for all you and 64 have done


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump... tire gods TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17719012
> * we are starting to think its more to do with jerrys son. after all, jerry is soon to retire, so in reality, why should he care.   but like 64 said, we have to do everything now on jerrys schedule.
> 
> but the truth is that we did in one year what no one thought would be done. why is it now that after 25 years of doing nothing, is jerry suddenly and overwhelmingly  "upset"? if this were such a big deal, why did it take two nobodys (me and 64) to do what tire industry guys said they couldnt do?
> *


bingo...


----------



## slo




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 03:22 PM~17719275
> *I just hope you guys can get these tires going....seems like all the legwork is complete and just waiting (money hungry it seems) for jerry'end to make this a go....... :happysad:
> 
> Much respect for all you and 64 have done
> *


x2


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 7 2010, 05:22 PM~~
> *I just hope you guys can get these tires going....seems like all the legwork is complete and just waiting (money hungry it seems) for jerry'end to make this a go....... :happysad:
> 
> Much respect for all you and 64 have done
> *


Spot on homie!

We have everything on our end ready to go. Jerry or his son, whichever one is holding this up just needs to sit down with their attorney and hammer out the details and finalize this thing. Seems awfully simple for them to do.

We are going to be handling all the hard stuff of manufacturing, storage, distribution, and the liability of it all.


----------



## touchdowntodd

me personally, if i was them.. i would want the money TODAY, cause ya never know what will happen tomorrow


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 8 2010, 02:19 PM~17729445
> *Spot on homie!
> 
> We have everything on our end ready to go.  Jerry or his son, whichever one is holding this up just needs to sit down with their attorney and hammer out the details and finalize this thing.  Seems awfully simple for them to do.
> 
> We are going to be handling all the hard stuff of manufacturing, storage, distribution, and the liability of it all.
> *


    





COME ON JERRY!!!!!!!


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 8 2010, 02:19 PM~17729445
> *Spot on homie!
> 
> We have everything on our end ready to go.  Jerry or his son, whichever one is holding this up just needs to sit down with their attorney and hammer out the details and finalize this thing.  Seems awfully simple for them to do.
> 
> We are going to be handling all the hard stuff of manufacturing, storage, distribution, and the liability of it all.
> *


Royalty deal? Seems like it's getting closer, good luck fellas!

--Turri.


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

5.20 tttizzle mah nizzles!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 10 2010, 06:40 PM~17753049
> *5.20 tttizzle mah nizzles!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## purecandy az

1 SET PLEAASSE


----------



## plank

uffin:


----------



## robs68

I PREDICT THESE TIRES WILL START SEEING THE PAVEMENT HERE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I SAY FALL....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 11:28 AM~17760460
> *I PREDICT THESE TIRES WILL START SEEING THE PAVEMENT HERE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 I SAY FALL....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Had my follow up conversation with Jerry today for an update.

He says that his attorney is working on everything, but didn't give any time frame of when it would be done. I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens. I will talk to him again next week for another update on his progress.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 12:28 PM~17760460
> *I PREDICT THESE TIRES WILL START SEEING THE PAVEMENT HERE IN THE NEXT COUPLE OF MONTHS..... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 I SAY FALL....
> *


I say Winter


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17760600
> *Had my follow up conversation with Jerry today for an update.
> 
> He says that his attorney is working on everything, but didn't give any time frame of when it would be done.  I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens.  I will talk to him again next week for another update on his progress.
> *


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jun 11 2010, 02:55 PM~17761759
> *I say Winter
> *


 :nono: i heard fall....maybe winter


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 02:26 PM~17762040
> *:nono: i heard fall....maybe winter
> *


I didn't hear anything!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 11 2010, 03:32 PM~17762085
> *I didn't hear anything!
> *


thats because you dont know :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17762406
> *thats because you dont know :0
> *


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 04:26 PM~17762040
> *:nono: i heard fall....maybe winter
> *


2011


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jun 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17763102
> *2011
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68+Jun 11 2010, 03:26 PM~17762040-->
> 
> 
> 
> :nono: i heard fall....maybe winter
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 03:32 PM~17762085
> *I didn't hear anything!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 04:09 PM~17762406
> *thats because you dont know :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 04:26 PM~17762533
> *
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 05:47 PM~17763102
> *2011
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 05:57 PM~17763169
> *:biggrin:
> *






:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

HERES SOME NOS ONES....IN NOR CAL...WHICH MEANS THERE PROBERLY 1IN OR MORE :uh: :uh: ...
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1786847349.html
AND THEY ARE :angry:


----------



## plank




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 11 2010, 12:46 PM~17760600
> *Had my follow up conversation with Jerry today for an update.
> 
> He says that his attorney is working on everything, but didn't give any time frame of when it would be done.  I guess we will just have to wait and see what happens.  I will talk to him again next week for another update on his progress.
> *


some news is better than no news....


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jun 11 2010, 09:17 PM~17764580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



LOL!!!!!

NO SHIT!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Jun 11 2010, 09:50 PM~17765259
> *LOL!!!!!
> 
> NO SHIT!
> *


:wave:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

tttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 11 2010, 06:11 PM~17763277
> *HERES SOME NOS ONES....IN NOR CAL...WHICH MEANS THERE PROBERLY 1IN OR MORE :uh:  :uh: ...
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/pts/1786847349.html
> AND THEY ARE :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kraz13




----------



## purecandy az




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

:wow: :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump city


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow:


----------



## baggedout81

BUMP.....MOTHER$%&*(#





























































































WITH CHEESE :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep these homiies on top.. the market is still here and ready when you guys get em made brothas


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 16 2010, 09:37 AM~17803419
> *keep these homiies on top.. the market is still here and ready when you guys get em made brothas
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: 64 PIMPALA


i see someone typing... hno:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 16 2010, 11:37 AM~17803419
> *keep these homiies on top.. the market is still here and ready when you guys get em made brothas
> *


We're still here too. The problem is that we are on Jerry's time now and all his clocks seem to run a little SLOOOOWWWW


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17804810
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: 64 PIMPALA
> i see someone typing... hno:
> *


Sorry nothing new to report yet


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 16 2010, 12:19 PM~17804828
> *Sorry nothing new to report yet
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## kraz13

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

show your support, dont let this topic fall to page 2 again... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 17 2010, 05:51 PM~17819163
> *show your support, dont let this topic fall to page 2 again... :biggrin:
> *


Here's my support while I'm waiting for some 5.20's :biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 17 2010, 07:13 PM~17819349
> *Here's my support while I'm waiting for some 5.20's  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep it on top... i was hopin for these to be done in time for when the juice is in my ride, but doubtfull.. 

either way ill take a set..


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 18 2010, 11:58 AM~17824866
> *keep it on top... i was hopin for these to be done in time for when the juice is in my ride, but doubtfull..
> 
> either way ill take a set..
> *


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 18 2010, 12:58 PM~17824866
> *keep it on top... i was hopin for these to be done in time for when the juice is in my ride, but doubtfull..
> 
> either way ill take a set..
> *


Me too...esp if you can get Todd's wife to pose with a set!!! :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 18 2010, 01:14 PM~17825416
> *Me too...esp if you can get Todd's wife to pose with a set!!! :biggrin:
> 
> TTT
> *




consider it done brotha! 

anything for you homie


----------



## harborareaPhil

:0


----------



## hoppin62

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Todd, with the colorbar????

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 18 2010, 06:37 PM~17827403
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> Todd, with the colorbar????
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


A 30" er..??? not that size matters...lolol...Oh the visual... :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Jun 19 2010, 05:45 AM~17830784
> *A 30" er..??? not that size matters...lolol...Oh the visual... :biggrin:
> *




no **** LOL... 

gettin rid of that one for a sammy original one off creation :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 16 2010, 12:18 PM~17804818
> *We're still here too.  The problem is that we are on Jerry's time now and all his clocks seem to run a little SLOOOOWWWW
> *


exactly. the delays are from jerry and his attorney. we are doing everything we can to move things along


----------



## Coast One

:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 19 2010, 10:15 AM~17831898
> *exactly. the delays are from jerry and his attorney. we are doing everything we can to move things along
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jun 19 2010, 10:15 AM~17831898
> *exactly. the delays are from jerry and his attorney. we are doing everything we can to move things along
> *


thanks brothas.... its more appreciated than you may ever know


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

Hey... Need tires! Thaaannnkkksss!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Jun 19 2010, 11:22 AM~17832317
> *Hey... Need tires! Thaaannnkkksss!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc

We need tires!!!


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 21 2010, 08:53 PM~17848619
> *We need tires!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 19 2010, 11:17 AM~17832285
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jun 19 2010, 11:11 AM~17832248
> *thanks brothas.... its more appreciated than you may ever know
> *


x2


----------



## HM WREKN82




----------



## HM WREKN82




----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Coast One

:drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## bundi62

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

TOP..... i know it will happen some how


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## kraz13




----------



## 8t4mc

for the love of god can we get some 520's


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Early next week we are going to try and set up an in-person with Jerry and his attorney all in one room so that we can get this done. It is taking them waaaaaayyyy to long to get their part done and we want this to happen now!!!!

It shouldn't take more than an hour or two of their time to draw up the necessary paperwork for this. In our opinion.


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17888823
> *Early next week we are going to try and set up an in-person with Jerry and his attorney all in one room so that we can get this done.  It is taking them waaaaaayyyy to long to get their part done and we want this to happen now!!!!
> 
> It shouldn't take more than an hour or two of their time to draw up the necessary paperwork for this. In our opinion.
> *


 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17888823
> *Early next week we are going to try and set up an in-person with Jerry and his attorney all in one room so that we can get this done.  It is taking them waaaaaayyyy to long to get their part done and we want this to happen now!!!!
> 
> It shouldn't take more than an hour or two of their time to draw up the necessary paperwork for this. In our opinion.
> *


 :x:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17888823
> *Early next week we are going to try and set up an in-person with Jerry and his attorney all in one room so that we can get this done.  It is taking them waaaaaayyyy to long to get their part done and we want this to happen now!!!!
> 
> It shouldn't take more than an hour or two of their time to draw up the necessary paperwork for this. In our opinion.
> *


Hope all goes well!


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 25 2010, 06:46 PM~17888823
> *Early next week we are going to try and set up an in-person with Jerry and his attorney all in one room so that we can get this done.  It is taking them waaaaaayyyy to long to get their part done and we want this to happen now!!!!
> 
> It shouldn't take more than an hour or two of their time to draw up the necessary paperwork for this. In our opinion.
> *


:h5: :run:


----------



## azmobn06

TTT


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## robs68

TTT.........


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 27 2010, 06:52 PM~17901116
> *TTT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


show off!! but nice  :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jun 27 2010, 06:54 PM~17901135
> *show off!! but nice   :biggrin:
> *


I USE TO LOVE THE SMELL THE 520S GIVE OFF....THERES NOTHING LIKE IT.... :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 27 2010, 05:56 PM~17901152
> *I USE TO LOVE THE SMELL THE 520S GIVE OFF....THERES NOTHING LIKE IT.... :biggrin:
> *


Send some of that smell to me! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jun 27 2010, 10:17 PM~17903341
> *Send some of that smell to me!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Jun 27 2010, 06:54 PM~17901135
> *show off!! but nice   :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH! :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 27 2010, 06:52 PM~17901116
> *TTT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those are probably stale/ expired tires. Let me haul those off for you and save you a trip... :biggrin: 

--Turri.


----------



## 8t4mc

Thats fuckin bullshit man..Were feanin for 520's like a crack whore or a fat kid wanting cake and you bring your ass on here showing that shit..What gives??..Any body know this dudes addy ?? We should role by there and beat him with those tires..lol..Lucky bastard.


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 28 2010, 02:22 PM~17908319
> *Thats fuckin bullshit man..Were feanin for 520's like a crack whore or a fat kid wanting cake and you bring your ass on here showing that shit..What gives??..Any body know this dudes addy ?? We should role by there and beat him with those tires..lol..Lucky bastard.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
i use to buy them by the truckload.....


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 28 2010, 04:55 PM~17909683
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i use to buy them by the truckload.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 28 2010, 04:55 PM~17909683
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> i use to buy them by the truckload.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what if i told you i had a rare disease that is only suppressed my the smell of 520's ..could you donate a set? cough cough.I need to guy lay down im so weak and dizzy.


----------



## Maricoparider

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 27 2010, 06:52 PM~17901116
> *TTT.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 28 2010, 05:57 PM~17910374
> *what if i told you  i had a rare disease that is only suppressed my the smell of 520's ..could you donate a set?  cough cough.I need to guy lay down im so weak and dizzy.
> *


I WOULD SAY...NO.... :angel: :angel:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jun 28 2010, 09:17 PM~17912594
> *I WOULD SAY...NO.... :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LAGERO

*!!!TO THE TOP!!! *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

any update?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Jerry is going to get in touch with his attorney and see when is a good time for him to have this meeting with us. We are supposed to call Jerry back next week to get a date and time for the meeting.

Things are progressing.


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep pushin brothas


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jun 30 2010, 11:41 AM~17927171
> *Jerry is going to get in touch with his attorney and see when is a good time for him to have this meeting with us.  We are supposed to call Jerry back next week to get a date and time for the meeting.
> 
> Things are progressing.
> *


 :0 :wow: GOOD NEWS :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## Stomper714

:rimshot: :rimshot: :guns:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

T T T


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## implala66

I hope that this tire make it to the market....................... will need a set of 13" with skinny WW.


----------



## azmobn06

ttt :happysad:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## kraz13

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## plank




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by plank_@Jul 4 2010, 09:46 PM~17961194
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

bumper cars


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 8 2010, 07:40 AM~17991034
> *bumper cars
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## baggedout81

Viewing Profile: 64 PIMPALA
64 PIMPALA

Enthusiast Poster


Member Group: Members
Joined: Dec 2007
Profile Options
Add to contact list
Find member's posts
Find member's topics
Ignore User

Active Stats
User's local time	Jul 9 2010, 05:44 PM
Total Cumulative Posts	156 
( 0.2 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts )
Most active in	Wheels & Tires
( 155 posts / 99% of this member's active posts )
Last Active	Jun 30, 2010 - 01:42 PM
Status (Offline)


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Still working on this guys. We both have been busy with work lately.

Waiting to hear back from racerboy to see if Jerry and his attorney have a date ready to meet with us. 

Other than that, nothing new to report yet.


----------



## Just_Looking

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jul 9 2010, 04:59 PM~18005637
> *Still working on this guys.  We both have been busy with work lately.
> 
> Waiting to hear back from racerboy to see if Jerry and his attorney have a date ready to meet with us.
> 
> Other than that, nothing new to report yet.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Jul 9 2010, 08:50 PM~18007224
> *
> 
> *


X2


----------



## Turboshocker001

:x:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 12 2010, 12:28 PM~18025487
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## kraz13

:x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump homies bump


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MR.*512*

*5.20-13's*


----------



## hardcore76caprice

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## Stomper714




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## kraz13

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jul 18 2010, 01:25 PM~18075735
> * X2 *


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

I'll get you guys caught up here real quick.

We couldn't get a date for a meeting with Jerry last week, but he says he will be available next week, so we will try and get confirmation on that this week.

We did have a couple of conversations with another attorney last week to go over some things as well.

We are doing what we can but it is really slow progress while we wait to work things out with Jerry. :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc

Dang !!!!!!!!!!!!!I sure would like to set of 520's for my new d's.


----------



## 925rider




----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jul 19 2010, 11:42 AM~18082689
> *I'll get you guys caught up here real quick.
> 
> We couldn't get a date for a meeting with Jerry last week, but he says he will be available next week, so we will try and get confirmation on that this week.
> 
> We did have a couple of conversations with another attorney last week to go over some things as well.
> 
> We are doing what we can but it is really slow progress while we wait to work things out with Jerry. :happysad:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Jul 19 2010, 11:42 AM~18082689-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get you guys caught up here real quick.
> 
> We couldn't get a date for a meeting with Jerry last week, but he says he will be available next week, so we will try and get confirmation on that this week.
> 
> We did have a couple of conversations with another attorney last week to go over some things as well.
> 
> We are doing what we can but it is really slow progress while we wait to work things out with Jerry. :happysad:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theloyaltyones_@Jul 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18086243
> *:happysad:  :happysad:
> *



x2


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jul 19 2010, 01:42 PM~18082689
> *I'll get you guys caught up here real quick.
> 
> We couldn't get a date for a meeting with Jerry last week, but he says he will be available next week, so we will try and get confirmation on that this week.
> 
> We did have a couple of conversations with another attorney last week to go over some things as well.
> 
> We are doing what we can but it is really slow progress while we wait to work things out with Jerry. :happysad:
> *



:thumbsup: Keep Up all the good Work homie!! Your doing a real good thing right now for the Lowrider community :biggrin: It sucks waiting, but it will be well worth it


----------



## chevymalibu

This reminds me when sirius was merging with xm. Taking to long for this tires. Why u guys never put your own brand on the tires. The way things look jerry is fucking with this deal.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I STILL HAVE HOPE!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jul 20 2010, 01:08 PM~18093454
> *I STILL HAVE HOPE!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 20 2010, 01:30 PM~18093714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 20 2010, 01:30 PM~18093714
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

Shit! I can't even get Cokers now. Tried to order some and nothing. Called Coker and was told they're out and have no idea when they'll get more. He mentioned this is a result of Denman going under.


I remember someone on LIL asking about some other brand of 5.20 that was slightly smaller in diameter. Anyone remember that? Got the link? I've searched and can't find it.


----------



## show-bound

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 22 2010, 05:52 AM~18109967
> *Shit! I can't even get Cokers now. Tried to order some and nothing. Called Coker and was told they're out and have no idea when they'll get more. He mentioned this is a result of Denman going under.
> I remember someone on LIL asking about some other brand of 5.20 that was slightly smaller in diameter. Anyone remember that? Got the link? I've searched and can't find it.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 22 2010, 06:52 AM~18109967
> *Shit! I can't even get Cokers now. Tried to order some and nothing. Called Coker and was told they're out and have no idea when they'll get more. He mentioned this is a result of Denman going under.
> .
> *


I CALLED,,,,,,,,,,
THERE OUT!


----------



## 13OZKAR

:tears:  :guns: :banghead: AWW SHIT NO MORE 5-20S...ANY WHERE???  :dunno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Jul 22 2010, 09:11 AM~18111067-->
> 
> 
> 
> I CALLED,,,,,,,,,,
> THERE OUT!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-13OZKAR_@Jul 22 2010, 09:23 AM~18111144
> *  :tears:    :guns:  :banghead:  AWW SHIT NO MORE 5-20S...ANY WHERE???    :dunno:
> *


looks like it :happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

good those pieces of garbage never shoulda been on the market in the first place


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jul 22 2010, 12:27 PM~18112704
> *good those pieces of garbage never shoulda been on the market in the first place
> *


x2


----------



## robs68

YOU WANT COKER 520S....LOOK FOR THEM ON EBAY...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/520-13-Prem...=item5888ba5930[/url]
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/520-13-PREM...=item4834af3929
HERES SOME OGS...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Premium-Spo...=item3f01a5a687


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## hoppin62

NO MORE 5.20's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 22 2010, 04:35 PM~18115291
> *NO MORE 5.20's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jul 22 2010, 02:01 PM~18113046
> *YOU WANT COKER 520S....LOOK FOR THEM ON EBAY...http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/520-13-Prem...=item5888ba5930[/url]
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/520-13-PREM...=item4834af3929
> HERES SOME OGS...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Premium-Spo...=item3f01a5a687
> *


THAT`S COKER TIRE BLOWING OUT WHAT`S LEFT OF THE 13`S
YOU CAN BUY THE OG`S!


----------



## MR. Cadillac

DAMN! ILL GET A SET OFF U GUYS... TRYEM OUT N GET MORE FOR THE CAR CLUB


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jul 22 2010, 04:33 PM~18115278
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Jul 23 2010, 06:16 PM~18126315
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## robs68

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/pts/1857538133.html


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## FoxCustom

What is the status on the "new" 5.20's???? Still waiting???? I want to get a set this winter


----------



## rzarock

I know we can all scrounge on craigslist and ebay for next few years but shit!!! It would really be nice to just go to a tire shop and buy some 5.20s whenever you need them. Hopefully these new OG tires come through. :drama:


----------



## touchdowntodd

itll happen

be patient


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Still trying to setup that meeting to get things worked out with Jerry.

We are having trouble getting everybody's schedule to match to make it happen. Racerboy is waiting to see about some other business he needs to attend to. He should know either later today or tomorrow morning what his schedule will be. 

We are also drawing up some paperwork that we want to have ready for the meeting. 

Also referring to the above post if we can get this all worked out soon then the Fall or Winter is a reasonable estimate for when these tires could be available again. We just need to get everything worked out with Jerry first to make it happen.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jul 27 2010, 11:19 AM~18153533
> *Still trying to setup that meeting to get things worked out with Jerry.
> 
> We are having trouble getting everybody's schedule to match to make it happen.  Racerboy is waiting to see about some other business he needs to attend to.  He should know either later today or tomorrow morning what his schedule will be.
> 
> We are also drawing up some paperwork that we want to have ready for the meeting.
> 
> Also referring to the above post if we can get this all worked out soon then the Fall or Winter is a reasonable estimate for when these tires could be available again.  We just need to get everything worked out with Jerry first to make it happen.
> *


:h5: :worship:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jul 27 2010, 11:19 AM~18153533
> *Still trying to setup that meeting to get things worked out with Jerry.
> 
> We are having trouble getting everybody's schedule to match to make it happen.  Racerboy is waiting to see about some other business he needs to attend to.  He should know either later today or tomorrow morning what his schedule will be.
> 
> We are also drawing up some paperwork that we want to have ready for the meeting.
> 
> Also referring to the above post if we can get this all worked out soon then the Fall or Winter is a reasonable estimate for when these tires could be available again.  We just need to get everything worked out with Jerry first to make it happen.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jul 27 2010, 11:19 AM~18153533
> *Still trying to setup that meeting to get things worked out with Jerry.
> 
> We are having trouble getting everybody's schedule to match to make it happen.  Racerboy is waiting to see about some other business he needs to attend to.  He should know either later today or tomorrow morning what his schedule will be.
> 
> We are also drawing up some paperwork that we want to have ready for the meeting.
> 
> Also referring to the above post if we can get this all worked out soon then the Fall or Winter is a reasonable estimate for when these tires could be available again.  We just need to get everything worked out with Jerry first to make it happen.
> *


  :nicoderm:


----------



## Coast One




----------



## lowriv1972

Back to the top!!


----------



## azmobn06

throw us a bone (5.20)


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 22 2010, 05:52 AM~18109967
> *Shit! I can't even get Cokers now. Tried to order some and nothing. Called Coker and was told they're out and have no idea when they'll get more. He mentioned this is a result of Denman going under.
> I remember someone on LIL asking about some other brand of 5.20 that was slightly smaller in diameter. Anyone remember that? Got the link? I've searched and can't find it.
> *


I got my 5.20-14 Cokers from Ebay, they came out of PA, even got several spares. Theres a guy in Canada selling 5.20-13 Cokers on Ebay. You pay more but I guess its only way, price is like 110 per tire shipped.


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Jul 29 2010, 06:16 PM~18178609
> *I got my 5.20-14 Cokers from Ebay, they came out of PA, even got several spares. Theres a guy in Canada selling 5.20-13 Cokers on Ebay. You pay more but I guess its only way, price is like 110 per tire shipped.
> *


I've seen those. Like you I need 14s. I'm thinking about getting some 5.60 Firestones from Coker but man they're expensive. Or, I found out Discount Tire here in AZ has Remington 175/75/14s in stock. Maybe I'll get some of those until these 5.20s hit the market. At $40 a tire...fuck it!


----------



## dj short dog

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jul 29 2010, 10:23 PM~18182091
> *I've seen those. Like you I need 14s. I'm thinking about getting some 5.60 Firestones from Coker but man they're expensive. Or, I found out Discount Tire here in AZ has Remington 175/75/14s in stock. Maybe I'll get some of those until these 5.20s hit the market. At $40 a tire...fuck it!
> *



White walls in that size were discontinued awhile back....


----------



## chevbombs

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Jul 30 2010, 08:16 AM~18184808
> *White walls in that size were discontinued awhile back....
> *


yeah long long long time ago.. Your lucky if you can find the herc's...shit at that price PM me the info so I can get some


----------



## show-bound

JUST MAKE A GOD DAMN 5.20 ALREADY!!!! WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT THE NAME.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2010, 10:53 AM~18198597
> *JUST MAKE A GOD DAMN 5.20 ALREADY!!!!  WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT THE NAME.
> *


that`s called a COKER TIRE


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 1 2010, 09:53 AM~18198597
> *JUST MAKE A GOD DAMN 5.20 ALREADY!!!!  WHO GIVES A SHIT ABOUT THE NAME.
> *


:nono: its ALL in the name...


----------



## chevbombs

I need two set of 5.20 14 total of 8 tires


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by chevbombs+Jul 30 2010, 03:32 PM~18187851-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dj short dog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jul 30 2010, 09:16 AM~18184808
> *
> White walls in that size were discontinued awhile back....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> yeah long long long time ago.. Your lucky if you can find the herc's...shit at that price PM me the info so I can get some
> [/b]
Click to expand...

Yeah I know all about that. I just got lucky I guess. I was at Discount getting the tires on my truck balanced and rotated when I decided to ask about their situation with Cokers. They said the same thing. Can't get them. So the guy tells me "why don't you get some 175/75/R14s? We have them in stock." Dude brought one out for me to see. They're Remingtons.


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Aug 1 2010, 05:49 PM~18200646-->
> 
> 
> 
> that`s called a COKER TIRE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Aug 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18202217
> *:nono: its ALL in the name...
> *


anything better than NO TIRES! Yall already pointed out that you had someone ready to go and make them with a new mold NEW and IMPROVED....

when the time comes, if it ever comes then set off the OGs repops...

COKERS out stock or they would have my $


----------



## azmobn06

:angry:


----------



## kandylac

*THIS IS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN*


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Aug 2 2010, 10:17 PM~18212488
> *THIS IS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN
> *


Looking like it. I have no idea why Jerry would not want to sit back and get a check every month for doing nothing at all. I still hope and want it to happen but it's been so long it just seems like it will not happen


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Aug 3 2010, 01:26 AM~18214037
> *Looking like it. I have no idea why Jerry would not want to sit back and get a check every month for doing nothing at all. I still hope and want it to happen but it's been so long it just seems like it will not happen
> *


Prolly because now he realizes that there IS a demand, and he wants to sit back and collect ALL the dough.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by kandylac+Aug 2 2010, 11:17 PM~18212488-->
> 
> 
> 
> *THIS IS NEVER GOING TO HAPPEN*
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by BIG [email protected] 3 2010, 02:26 AM~18214037
> *Looking like it. I have no idea why Jerry would not want to sit back and get a check every month for doing nothing at all. I still hope and want it to happen but it's been so long it just seems like it will not happen
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAC_MASTA_@Aug 3 2010, 08:26 AM~18214764
> *Prolly because now he realizes that there IS a demand, and he wants to sit back and collect ALL the dough.
> *


Man you guys give up quick. :wow: 

I know it is taking forever, and it is frustrating, hell it's waaaay more frustrating for us just sitting here waiting on Jerry to make up his mind to make this happen.

But things are getting done on Jerry's end, ever so slowly. Jerry has begun the work to get his molds released, which is something we have been pressing him to do for months now. So at least that is happening. 

We are still working on getting that meeting setup with Jerry, since last week racerboy had other business to tend to. So we are trying again this week. 

Replying to the above posts, we have offered Jerry many options to do as much or as little as he wants with this. He so far hasn't given us a good idea on exactly what he is looking for. We suspect that he doesn't want too much to do with the day-to-day operations since he sells more tires in a week than he would sell in a year with these tires. 

I don't think it's all about the money to him, otherwise he would have been making these tires all along. He knows there is a demand for them, he says he gets calls every week about them. We suspect that compared to the amount of other major market tires that he sells, these small niche market tires we not worth enough to him to devote resources to. This is just our opinion, but from what we have gathered it seems like what happened.

This is why we have been on Jerry (no ****) to let us handle the production of these tires and collect what he wants, so he can stay focused on his main-stream business.

We have our proposals ready, which are in line with the proposal that Jerry's attorney gave to him. Jerry just needs to decide on the particulars.


----------



## Firefly

I'm sure you guys get it worked out, so I'll still be here waiting when they come out


----------



## chevbombs

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 3 2010, 11:17 AM~18217082
> *I'm sure you guys get it worked out, so I'll still be here waiting when they come out
> *


alot of people will be waiting for this tires to come out... I just hope they make alot of them cuz I think they will sell out! then just be on back order like coker


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 3 2010, 12:59 PM~18216949
> *Man you guys give up quick. :wow:
> 
> *


Not giving up it looks bleak these days is all 

When you guys get them going even if it's the last bit of cash I have in the bank I will be getting a set of the first run to hopefully get the ball going and be able to allways be able to get a badass tire for years to come.


----------



## touchdowntodd

no body givin up!!!!!!!!

hell naw.. just savin my cash waitin homies


----------



## implala66

what's another month or two, we hava not seen this tires in production for years, I can wait, some more to see this new 5.20's................


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 3 2010, 12:58 PM~18217428
> *no body givin up!!!!!!!!
> 
> hell naw.. just savin my cash waitin homies
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 65 Impala East LA

T T T


----------



## sand1

from the looks of it on this site u should be able to push at least 1000 tires if not more


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 3 2010, 11:59 AM~18216949
> *Man you guys give up quick. :wow:
> 
> I know it is taking forever, and it is frustrating, hell it's waaaay more frustrating for us just sitting here waiting on Jerry to make up his mind to make this happen.
> 
> But things are getting done on Jerry's end, ever so slowly.  Jerry has begun the work to get his molds released, which is something we have been pressing him to do for months now.  So at least that is happening.
> 
> We are still working on getting that meeting setup with Jerry, since last week racerboy had other business to tend to.  So we are trying again this week.
> 
> Replying to the above posts, we have offered Jerry many options to do as much or as little as he wants with this.  He so far hasn't given us a good idea on exactly what he is looking for.  We suspect that he doesn't want too much to do with the day-to-day operations since he sells more tires in a week than he would sell in a year with these tires.
> 
> I don't think it's all about the money to him, otherwise he would have been making these tires all along.  He knows there is a demand for them, he says he gets calls every week about them.  We suspect that compared to the amount of other major market tires that he sells, these small niche market tires we not worth enough to him to devote resources to.  This is just our opinion, but from what we have gathered it seems like what happened.
> 
> This is why we have been on Jerry (no ****) to let us handle the production of these tires and collect what he wants, so he can stay focused on his main-stream business.
> 
> We have our proposals ready, which are in line with the proposal that Jerry's attorney gave to him.  Jerry just needs to decide on the particulars.
> *


:h5:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 2 2010, 07:50 PM~18211585
> *anything better than NO TIRES! Yall already pointed out that you had someone ready to go and make them with a new mold NEW and IMPROVED....
> 
> when the time comes, if it ever comes then set off the OGs repops...
> 
> COKERS out stock or they would have my $
> *


*You just dont get it do you :uh: *


----------



## Turboshocker001

uffin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.

Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved. He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.

So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 07:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Stomper714

:rimshot: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## kraz13

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow: .. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


Get it done :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 09:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *



What the fuck is this old dude still doing that keeps him so busy??Still pushing tires.?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18241513
> *What the fuck is this old dude still doing that keeps him so busy??Still pushing tires.?
> *


Yup!

Jerry is there almost everyday making calls to the manufacturers and even works in the store selling tires every once in a while. You don't get as big and successful as he has been without putting in the work!!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 10:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## plank

He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.

How about ya give him a hand job to get the deal done faster.... :biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 5 2010, 10:19 PM~18242037
> *He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> How about ya give him a hand job to get the deal done faster.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 6 2010, 12:19 AM~18242037
> *He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> How about ya give him a hand job to get the deal done faster.... :biggrin:
> *


LOL 

If you want to lend a HAND to the cause maybe I can set you up with him :biggrin: J/K


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 6 2010, 11:47 AM~18245675
> *LOL
> 
> If you want to lend a HAND to the cause maybe I can set you up with him :biggrin: J/K
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## robs68

AND WE WAIT.....


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 5 2010, 10:19 PM~18242037
> *He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> How about ya give him a hand job to get the deal done faster.... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 6 2010, 01:34 PM~18246891
> *AND WE WAIT.....
> 
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


:h5: :worship: :run:


----------



## dj short dog

:x: :x:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 66_rag

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


Just kiss his ass as much as needed. we need to get these tires made.


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Aug 6 2010, 02:34 PM~18246891
> *AND WE WAIT.....
> 
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 5 2010, 08:30 PM~18240986
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry today, he won't be available until week after next, he has some meetings with people from Holland next week.
> 
> Good news is that he said we should be able to get a deal worked out pretty easily without having to get our lawyers all involved.  He told racerboy that we can get this deal done over a handshake.
> 
> So hopefully he is a man of his word and we can get a deal in place over lunch when we meet.
> *


COOL! SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Big Doe

It seems radial whitewall 13s are getting harder and harder to come by. If you guys continue to do this thing right, and produce a high quality tire, you will had the market cornered for lowrider tires.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Aug 11 2010, 09:11 AM~18283808
> *It seems radial whitewall 13s are getting harder and harder to come by. If you guys continue to do this thing right, and produce a high quality tire, you will had the market cornered for lowrider tires.
> *


 :x:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Aug 9 2010, 05:12 PM~18267538
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2!


----------



## Stomper714

I bought a set of Hankooks about a month ago, by the time 5.20's go in production I will need a need a new set, just in time :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## plank




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by plank_@Aug 13 2010, 03:48 PM~18303731
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SAUL

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/pts/1894131575.html


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Talked to Jerry and he told us to call him back on Monday to see when he is available next week.
Racerboy will be working in the area near Jerry for about the next two weeks so it won't be hard for him to just shoot over for a lunch meeting with Jerry.

We'll let you know what happens next week.


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks brothas


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 14 2010, 10:12 AM~18307870
> *Talked to Jerry and he told us to call him back on Monday to see when he is available next week.
> Racerboy will be working in the area near Jerry for about the next two weeks so it won't be hard for him to just shoot over for a lunch meeting with Jerry.
> 
> We'll let you know what happens next week.
> *


:h5: :run:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 14 2010, 10:12 AM~18307870
> *Talked to Jerry and he told us to call him back on Monday to see when he is available next week.
> Racerboy will be working in the area near Jerry for about the next two weeks so it won't be hard for him to just shoot over for a lunch meeting with Jerry.
> 
> We'll let you know what happens next week.
> *


----------



## Firefly

Fingers crossed, I need some tires by this winter :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Aug 15 2010, 12:10 PM~18314056
> *Fingers crossed, I need some tires by this winter :biggrin:
> *


me too...have 2 sets of chokers and need the real thing...no **** :biggrin:


----------



## getsimpalas1960

i need 5 13s :run: :run: :run: :drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

page 2


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 17 2010, 09:37 AM~18332530
> *page 2
> *


:nosad: page 200 is where we will be at before we even see these! Sorry for the sarcasm guys, but that's probably reality....... Still got my hopes up though :happysad:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

nah, i got the faith! we will see them in good time, all good things must simmer for a bit. jerry seems to have loosened up a bit , and thats real good, if he holds his word , even better.....


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 17 2010, 03:34 PM~18335650
> *nah, i got the faith! we will see them in good time, all good things must simmer for a bit. jerry seems to have loosened up a bit , and thats real good, if he holds his word , even better.....*


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 17 2010, 04:34 PM~18335650
> *nah, i got the faith! we will see them in good time, all good things must simmer for a bit. jerry seems to have loosened up a bit , and thats real good, if he holds his word , even better.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 77monte4pumps

hey i know im late on this, i read the whole thread, but count me in for a full set 14 inch skinny whites if you guys can swing it. thanks.


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

page 2 again :angry:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Sorry guys, No meeting this week.

Racerboy is backed up at work, My brother blew a rod in his truck, so we are working on getting a new motor installed.

We did talk to Jerry and have worked on one of his requests, we will forward this over to his attorney as requested by Jerry.

We'll see what happens next.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the brothas


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 19 2010, 09:29 AM~18352629
> *page 2 again :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
GOT TO READ>>> PAGE 2


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## d'Elegance

> _Originally posted by AZs finest13_@Jan 13 2010, 01:26 AM~16275215
> *i cried tearz of joy when i saw this :tears: i want 2 setz  :biggrin:
> *


LOl x2 :biggrin: Ill buy (4) 13'inch skinny white walls


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 19 2010, 02:47 PM~18353684
> *Sorry guys, No meeting this week.
> 
> Racerboy is backed up at work, My brother blew a rod in his truck, so we are working on getting a new motor installed.
> 
> We did talk to Jerry and have worked on one of his requests, we will forward this over to his attorney as requested by Jerry.
> 
> We'll see what happens next.
> *



Damn that sux bro good Luck on that new engine homie..Keep up the Good Work Too on the tires :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Aug 20 2010, 08:30 AM~18360411
> *Damn that sux bro good Luck on that new engine homie..Keep up the Good Work Too on the tires :biggrin:
> *


What sucks is that we bought a new engine from a junkyard and it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday by noon. But it never showed up and the guy said it disappeared. What the FUCK. We hassled with him all day wednesday until he got us another one from another junkyard. That one is on the truck right now and will be here later today. So we are stripping the old one for all the good parts now.

Total bullshit man. My brother needs this truck, just started a new job last week and now got to deal with this.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 20 2010, 01:06 PM~18362798
> *What sucks is that we bought a new engine from a junkyard and it was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday by noon.  But it never showed up and the guy said it disappeared.  What the FUCK.  We hassled with him all day wednesday until he got us another one from another junkyard. That one is on the truck right now and will be here later today.  So we are stripping the old one for all the good parts now.
> 
> Total bullshit man.  My brother needs this truck, just started a new job last week and now got to deal with this.
> *



If you would get these tires going you would be paying to have a brand new motor put it.


----------



## azmobn06

:uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Keepin the faith on isle 5 ....


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 20 2010, 12:27 PM~18362959
> *If you would get these tires going you would be paying to have a brand new motor put it.
> *


*You dont think they are trying?What a dip shit*


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2010, 04:41 PM~18377595
> *You dont think they are trying?What a dip shit
> *


X2


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Aug 22 2010, 05:41 PM~18377595
> *You dont think they are trying?What a dip shit
> *



Yea I know there trying..Ive read every page.. esa


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 20 2010, 02:27 PM~18362959
> *If you would get these tires going you would be paying to have a brand new motor put it.
> *


Don't see your point. Got the money for a new motor right now. Truck not worth it already got almost 200K mile on it. My brother just wants to keep it going for another couple years then he will buy a new truck or car when he has some more money.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Jerry's attorney sent us an email saying that he will follow up on the stuff we sent over to him last week. Now we are waiting to hear back from either him or Jerry.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 24 2010, 01:06 PM~18394280
> *Jerry's attorney sent us an email saying that he will follow up on the stuff we sent over to him last week.  Now we are waiting to hear back from either him or Jerry.
> *


:run: :h5:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## touchdowntodd

fuck the haters and the idiots.. the real riders KNOW this will happen

keep up the work homies, we APPRECIATE IT


----------



## caddy4yaass

these cant come out fast enough. im down for a set


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 05:22 PM~18396458
> *fuck the haters and the idiots.. the real riders KNOW this will happen
> 
> keep up the work homies, we APPRECIATE IT
> *


X560


----------



## lowlowlow

Things are lookin dire on the mass market side of things, these may become a hot item!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 05:22 PM~18396458
> *fuck the haters and the idiots.. the real riders KNOW this will happen
> 
> keep up the work homies, we APPRECIATE IT
> *


TRUE DAT!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


puro pedo topic,from puro pedo member :0


----------



## GONZALES1P

are they available or not...get me all juiced up and what??? 5.20's 14..awwww man.


----------



## hi_ryder

nearly 8 months from the start of this topic... can someone just sick danny trejo on the situation


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Aug 26 2010, 12:16 AM~18408602
> *are they available or not...get me all juiced up and what???  5.20's 14..awwww man.
> *


Not yet, still waiting on Jerry to finalize a licensing deal with us. That's all we need to start making these tires again. He says he is ready to get this deal done with us, he just has to DO IT thats all.

His attorney hasn't gotten back to us yet on what we sent him last week other than letting us know that he got it and that he will follow up on it. That's typical of his attorney, usually takes him a week or two to get back to us. What we sent should have addressed the last of his major concerns that was holding this deal up.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 24 2010, 07:22 PM~18396458
> *fuck the haters and the idiots.. the real riders KNOW this will happen
> 
> keep up the work homies, we APPRECIATE IT
> *


Thanks Man

I think the unfortunate and unexpectedly long delays in bringing these tires back will be worth it in the long run


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 26 2010, 09:57 PM~18412818
> *Thanks Man
> 
> I think the unfortunate and unexpectedly long delays in bringing these tires back will be worth it in the long run
> *


It'll definately be worth it  

THESE LOWRIDER TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 26 2010, 12:57 PM~18412818
> *Thanks Man
> 
> I think the unfortunate and unexpectedly long delays in bringing these tires back will be worth it in the long run
> *


it IS worth it ... 

totally


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Aug 26 2010, 10:53 PM~18413192
> *it IS worth it ...
> 
> totally
> *


You know what's also totally worth it? A video of your setup  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol ... i have a lil leak LOL.. NOS parts sometimes need rebuild after 50+ years LOL

but even with the leak ill get a video up this weekend for u brotha


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 26 2010, 02:51 PM~18412773
> *Not yet, still waiting on Jerry to finalize a licensing deal with us.  That's all we need to start making these tires again.  He says he is ready to get this deal done with us, he just has to DO IT thats all.
> 
> His attorney hasn't gotten back to us yet on what we sent him last week other than letting us know that he got it and that he will follow up on it.  That's typical of his attorney, usually takes him a week or two to get back to us.  What we sent should have addressed the last of his major concerns that was holding this deal up.
> *


I wonder what kind of response is Corky from Coker getting from all of this???....................... I think he would be mad, since they are not making his "Denman" 5.20's anymore. 

Summer/Fall/Winter or Spring doesn't matter just get the OG 5.20's back on the road :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Aug 26 2010, 03:28 AM~18409719
> *nearly 8 months from the start of this topic... can someone just sick danny trejo on the situation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Aug 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18412773-->
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet, still waiting on Jerry to finalize a licensing deal with us.  That's all we need to start making these tires again.  He says he is ready to get this deal done with us, he just has to DO IT thats all.
> 
> His attorney hasn't gotten back to us yet on what we sent him last week other than letting us know that he got it and that he will follow up on it.  That's typical of his attorney, usually takes him a week or two to get back to us.  What we sent should have addressed the last of his major concerns that was holding this deal up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 PIMPALA_@Aug 26 2010, 12:57 PM~18412818
> *Thanks Man
> 
> I think the unfortunate and unexpectedly long delays in bringing these tires back will be worth it in the long run
> *


----------



## Stomper714

:420:


----------



## slickpanther

Man I'm TIRED OF WAITING!!!! WERE ARE THESE DAMN TIRES!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 27 2010, 08:52 AM~18419150
> *Man I'm TIRED OF WAITING!!!! WERE ARE THESE DAMN TIRES!!!!!!!!
> *


Look....We CAN'T make Jerry make up his mind on what he wants any faster, and we CAN'T make his attorney work any faster either, we have tried believe me. They are working on their part and have stepped it up recently, thankfully. 

As I said in an earlier post, Jerry says he is ready to get this deal done on a handshake regarding his cut and everything, but his lawyer will still need make sure that he is shielded from any possible bullshit lawsuits as well as our attorney with us. Jerry has been involved with a frivolous lawsuit before and was found not at fault, but still had to defend himself against it. I think past experiences have made his attorney very cautious and thorough when it comes to protecting his client. Which obviously is his job.

Well known fact, when attorney's get involved things slow down.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Aug 26 2010, 05:43 PM~18414039
> *I wonder what kind of response is Corky from Coker getting from all of this???....................... I think he would be mad, since they are not making his "Denman" 5.20's anymore.
> 
> Summer/Fall/Winter or Spring doesn't matter just get the OG 5.20's back on the road  :thumbsup:
> *


Who cares what Corky thinks. He fucked up and made the wrong tire and told us we were wrong when we called him out on it, and then cheapened it out. Seems to be a problem with this guy if you ever talk to other people into classic cars, like hot rods and muscle cars and such.


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Aug 27 2010, 11:20 AM~18420882-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look....We CAN'T make Jerry make up his mind on what he wants any faster, and we CAN'T make his attorney work any faster either, we have tried believe me.  They are working on their part and have stepped it up recently, thankfully.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, Jerry says he is ready to get this deal done on a handshake regarding his cut and everything, but his lawyer will still need make sure that he is shielded from any possible bullshit lawsuits as well as our attorney with us.  Jerry has been involved with a frivolous lawsuit before and was found not at fault, but still had to defend himself against it.  I think past experiences have made his attorney very cautious and thorough when it comes to protecting his client.  Which obviously is his job.
> 
> Well known fact, when attorney's get involved things slow down.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 PIMPALA_@Aug 27 2010, 11:28 AM~18420934
> *Who cares what Corky thinks.  He fucked up and made the wrong tire and told us we were wrong when we called him out on it, and then cheapened it out.  Seems to be a problem with this guy if you ever talk to other people into classic cars, like hot rods and muscle cars and such.
> *


* AMEN BRO!!!* THOSE THAT KNOW , KNOW WHATS UP :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 27 2010, 02:28 PM~18420934
> *Who cares what Corky thinks.  He fucked up and made the wrong tire and told us we were wrong when we called him out on it, and then cheapened it out.  Seems to be a problem with this guy if you ever talk to other people into classic cars, like hot rods and muscle cars and such.
> *


fuck Corky Coker.


























































































and his stupid hairdo.


----------



## harborareaPhil

everyone should just thank these guys for all the work put into this...

much respect brothers... glad someone finally stepped up to help our lowriding community


----------



## mrcadillac

corky coker makes tha 5.20 tires unsafe and over priced cus he hates mexicans :0


----------



## BIG RED

I'm a glass half empty kinda guy so when this happens it will be badass. If it doesn't which I doubt I will not be so dissapointed. 

When and if it happens I'll get o e of the first sets to get the ball rolling even if it's the last bit of cash in my bank acct.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Aug 27 2010, 04:55 PM~18421940-->
> 
> 
> 
> everyone should just thank these guys for all the work put into this...
> 
> much respect brothers... glad someone finally stepped up to help our lowriding community
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIG RED_@Aug 27 2010, 11:02 PM~18424424
> *I'll get o e of the first sets to get the ball rolling even if it's the last bit of cash in my bank acct.
> *


x5.20


----------



## 62ssrag

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 27 2010, 05:00 PM~18423699
> *corky coker makes tha 5.20 tires unsafe and over priced cus he hates mexicans :0
> *


slow down don't piss him off .coker is now majority owner of dayton wire wires and roadster/zenith he can pull the plug on everyone if we piss him off.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18424449
> *x2
> x5.20
> *


Shit I should quit being fat and lazy and get them pics to you.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18424511
> *slow down don't piss him off .coker is now majority owner of dayton wire wires and roadster/zenith he can pull the plug on everyone if we piss him off.
> *


lol


----------



## muffin_man

:0


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Aug 27 2010, 02:55 PM~18421940
> *everyone should just thank these guys for all the work put into this...
> 
> much respect brothers... glad someone finally stepped up to help our lowriding community
> *


 :werd: :werd:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 27 2010, 01:22 PM~18421691
> *fuck Corky Coker.
> and his stupid hairdo.
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

I believe one day it will happen (5.20's or 5.60's...the real thing)........patience :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 27 2010, 11:13 PM~18424511
> *slow down don't piss him off .coker is now majority owner of dayton wire wires and roadster/zenith he can pull the plug on everyone if we piss him off.
> *


naw it will just make zeniths richer


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 62ssrag_@Aug 27 2010, 08:13 PM~18424511
> *slow down don't piss him off .coker is now majority owner of dayton wire wires and roadster/zenith he can pull the plug on everyone if we piss him off.
> *


:roflmao: yeah right ....


----------



## Mr.Brown

Put me down for two sets of 14's as soon as they are available. :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## slickpanther

I appreciate the hard work that you guys have been making toward trying to get these tires out there... but at the same time, I'm tired of waiting. I would like to have 5.20'a on some cross laces but I guess I'll have to settle for chinas and 175/70/14's :uh:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:biggrin: 
Corky Coker, the Owner of Coker Tire, is a Jerk


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 31 2010, 02:37 AM~18447883
> *:biggrin:
> Corky Coker, the Owner of Coker Tire, is a Jerk
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 31 2010, 06:33 AM~18448676
> *:roflmao:
> *



those dudes built my truck and bike..really cool peeps.


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 31 2010, 01:37 AM~18447883
> *:biggrin:
> Corky Coker, the Owner of Coker Tire, is a Jerk
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## illstorm

> *  harborareaPhil
> post Aug 27 2010, 04:55 PM
> 
> everyone should just thank these guys for all the work put into this...
> 
> much respect brothers... glad someone finally stepped up to help our lowriding community *


x520 *Much respect due*


----------



## illstorm

> *slickpanther
> post Today, 01:58 AM
> 
> I appreciate the hard work that you guys have been making toward trying to get these tires out there... but at the same time, I'm tired of waiting. I would like to have 5.20'a on some cross laces but I guess I'll have to settle for chinas and 175/70/14's*


Nothing like the look and feel of them 5:20's wrapped around some Cragars, Rockets,Premes,tru's,D's,Z's,Mcleans, fuck it even china's. couple that with these dudes commitment, dedication and passion. Makes the wait well worth it. 


On the Real. Every rider out here need to be setting aside the money. So when they finally come out they sell out!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 31 2010, 01:37 AM~18447883
> *:biggrin:
> Corky Coker, the Owner of Coker Tire, is a Jerk
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I don't get why some people think we are lying when we say that this guy is a jerk.

You should read all the complaints about his tires on the H.A.M.B. forums. Tires out of round and his new classic radials falling apart after only a couple hundred miles and shit. (Hmmmm....sounds familiar don't it) :0 

Difference is on those forums Corky and his employees respond to complaints and try to fix the problem. You don't see that here on lil. Racerboy sent multiple emails with links to the coker 5.20 failure threads and still nobody from Coker has gotten on here to say anything.

We told you guys about Denman going out of business and that the Coker 5.20's would be going out of stock until they found somebody else to make them. Coker didn't give any kind of heads up or nothing about the situation.

Problem is that Coker either bought or has the exclusive worldwide licensing rights to damn near every brand of classic and vintage tire (except Goodyear, Kelsey Tire has those), so you are stuck with him. (Lucky for us he don't have the rights to the OG 5.20 and Jerry hates Corky)

From what I have heard Lucas Classic Tire are the ones who really started the whole remaking vintage tire thing. They got the original rights and put in the work to remake the Firestone tires at a plant in New Zealand. Then later on Coker got Firestone to put up for bid the rights to the Firestone tires and Coker then outbid Lucas. Now I think Lucas has to buy tires from Coker to sell. Their was lawsuit and everything. I think I might have a copy of some of the court documents somewhere.

Bottom line is that Coker doesn't seem to care about lowriders. I dont' think he did any research or talked to any lowriders about what tire we wanted. Instead he decided to remake a cheap knock-off, which was already a cheap knock-off when it came out in the 90's.

I mean come on, people have been bitching about the "Lowrider Series" script on the Coker 5.20's since they came out in what '05 I think, and he still hasn't removed it from the molds. It can be done, you don't have to make new molds to get rid of it.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Aug 31 2010, 12:58 AM~18447706
> *I appreciate the hard work that you guys have been making toward trying to get these tires out there... but at the same time, I'm tired of waiting. I would like to have 5.20'a on some cross laces but I guess I'll have to settle for chinas and 175/70/14's :uh:
> *


Why would you not still get the cross-laces? It's not like you can't swap tires when these become available.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Aug 31 2010, 11:59 AM~18450236
> *Nothing like the look and feel of them 5:20's wrapped around some Cragars, Rockets,Premes,tru's,D's,Z's,Mcleans, fuck it even china's.  couple that  with these dudes commitment, dedication and passion. Makes the wait well worth it.
> On the Real. Every rider out here need to be setting aside the money. So when they finally come out they sell out!
> *


Thanks for the props homie :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Aug 31 2010, 12:37 AM~18447883
> *:biggrin:
> Corky Coker, the Owner of Coker Tire, is a Jerk
> *


:rofl:
:rofl: fucking goof lol good read.

And to the cats it's great what you are doing can not wait.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Aug 31 2010, 04:07 PM~18451937
> *
> I mean come on, people have been bitching about the "Lowrider Series" script on the Coker 5.20's since they came out in what '05 I think, and he still hasn't removed it from the molds.  It can be done, you don't have to make new molds to get rid of it.
> *


my homie seen them at Carlisle PA that year and tried to tell them to take that off the tires, they told my homie he was all wrong and didnt know what he was talking about. (dudes been lowriding for 30+ years and has been a member of a club that requires 5.20s for almost 30 years, so...)



how the fuck can THEY argue that shit?


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## streetking

Any new updates???


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## mrcadillac

corky coker hates mexicans ith a passion!  :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 31 2010, 06:43 PM~18454840
> *corky coker hates mexicans ith a passion!   :wow:
> *


 :uh: dude , we get it, go spam somewhere else.... this topic is for the homies bring back the true 5.20 tire , not for your hatred of corky coker... you have a topic of that bullshit, go spam there...


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 31 2010, 06:53 PM~18454956
> *:uh:  dude , we get it, go spam somewhere else.... this topic is for the homies bring back the true 5.20 tire , not for your hatred of corky coker... you have a topic of that bullshit, go spam there...
> *


stfu u gay lil 4o lb white boy,, go build a bike :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Aug 31 2010, 06:58 PM~18455012
> *stfu u gay lil 4o lb white boy,, go build a bike :uh:
> *


Entiendo que usted tiene odio en su corazón, su bien, dios te ama ...  

speak what you know amigo , we build show winners right here, cars bikes models , it dont matter, and for the record im 260 ,i like to eat... :uh:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 31 2010, 08:44 PM~18455534
> *Entiendo que usted tiene odio en su corazón, su bien, dios te ama ...
> 
> speak what you know amigo , we build show winners right here, cars bikes models , it dont matter, and for the record im 260 ,i like to eat...  :uh:
> *


 GOD WILL ALWAYS LOVE EVERYONE, NO MATTER WHAT DONE HE WILL ALWAYS EXCEPT EVERYONE :uh: :uh: TIRED OF HEARING THAT WHO CARES, GOD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Aug 31 2010, 08:22 PM~18455963
> *GOD WILL ALWAYS LOVE EVERYONE,  NO MATTER WHAT DONE  HE WILL ALWAYS  EXCEPT EVERYONE  :uh:  :uh: TIRED OF HEARING  THAT WHO CARES, GOD HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH IT
> *


I'm atheist , I just thought a Jesus talk might help his haterism .... :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Aug 31 2010, 08:44 PM~18455534
> *Entiendo que usted tiene odio en su corazón, su bien, dios te ama ...
> 
> speak what you know amigo , we build show winners right here, cars bikes models , it dont matter, and for the record im 260 ,i like to eat...  :uh:
> *



when was the last time you rode a bike?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18456503
> *when was the last time you rode a bike?
> *


i ride my BMX weekly....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Aug 31 2010, 04:29 PM~18452610
> *my homie seen them at Carlisle PA that year and tried to tell them to take that off the tires, they told my homie he was all wrong and didnt know what he was talking about. (dudes been lowriding for 30+ years and has been a member of a club that requires 5.20s for almost 30 years, so...)
> how the fuck can THEY argue that shit?
> *


I remember you telling me about that.

Didn't you cancel your order with Coker after that went down?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Aug 31 2010, 08:01 PM~18454434
> *Any new updates???
> *


We can't do anything this week.

Racerboy is on vacation @ Burning Man this week. Burned out from working 12-16hr days and I have been getting prepared in case Hurricane Earl decides to creep more toward the West.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 1 2010, 03:25 PM~18461173
> *I remember you telling me about that.
> 
> Didn't you cancel your order with Coker after that went down?
> *


i was calling coker on a different phone, while i was still talking to my homie. :biggrin: 


i pre-ordered 10 sets of their tires, because they had said they were going to be EXACT reproductions of the Premium Sportways.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2010, 03:02 PM~18461534
> *i was calling coker on a different phone, while i was still talking to my homie. :biggrin:
> i pre-ordered 10 sets of their tires, because they had said they were going to be EXACT reproductions of the Premium Sportways.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 1 2010, 02:02 PM~18461534
> *i was calling coker on a different phone, while i was still talking to my homie. :biggrin:
> i pre-ordered 10 sets of their tires, because they had said they were going to be EXACT reproductions of the Premium Sportways.
> *


i did the same thing, i bought 40 tires to get a better price, they were telling me they were exact reproductions, i got 10 tires delivered 1st, from the northern cal. location, then i noticed they were not even close, i cancled the order, but kept the 10 tires that were here. i sold the 14`s off, kept the 13`s. the main thing was the 2 ply on the side walls!!!! WTF??


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 31 2010, 09:11 PM~18456503
> *when was the last time you rode a bike?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt for 5.20's..............and 5.60's :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 1 2010, 05:59 PM~18463801
> *:roflmao:
> *


Lil Rob wanna be say what ? Go back to the car lot and take another pic of yourself flossing a car you don't even own you fuckin faker ..... Mrcadillac .... More like mryugo :roflmao: Come talk to me when you have some fucking trophies under your belt noobie .....


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 1 2010, 01:33 PM~18461794
> *i did the same thing, i bought 40 tires to get a better price, they were telling me they were exact reproductions, i got 10 tires delivered 1st, from the northern cal. location, then i noticed they were not even close, i cancled the order, but kept the 10 tires that were here. i sold the 14`s off, kept the 13`s.  the main thing was the  2 ply on the side walls!!!! WTF??
> *


is that shit even legal


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 1 2010, 11:28 AM~18461201
> *We can't do anything this week.
> 
> Racerboy is on vacation @ Burning Man this week. Burned out from working 12-16hr days and I have been getting prepared in case Hurricane Earl decides to creep more toward the West.
> *












Don't get burned out and thanks for the work :biggrin:


----------



## slo




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the dream soon coming tru


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 1 2010, 08:30 PM~18465321
> *Lil Rob wanna be say what ? Go back to the car lot and take another pic of yourself flossing a car you don't even own you fuckin faker ..... Mrcadillac .... More like mryugo :roflmao: Come talk to me when you have some fucking trophies under your belt noobie .....
> *


trophies under your belt! :uh: este vato! :biggrin: low bikes and model cars dont count fat boy :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Coast One

ttt for the 520s mission!


----------



## 8t4mc

WE NEED MOTHER FUCKIN 520'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

bump for some skinny tires!!


----------



## 8t4mc

ttt


----------



## 214monte




----------



## slo

fk i need some 14s for my Ds and sure as hell dont want any more cokers...


----------



## DanielDucati

any good news on the production date or did this dream just go south fast??


----------



## Justin-Az

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 4 2010, 03:30 PM~18487276
> *fk i need some 14s for my Ds and sure as hell dont want any more cokers...
> *


Good luck even finding the Cokers as they aint even being made anymore either.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Sep 5 2010, 12:03 AM~18489144
> *    any good news on the production date or did this dream just go south fast??
> *


The dream is alive and well.

But once again, we can't start making tires until we get things squared away with Jerry. If we get things worked out with Jerry relatively quickly, we could start testing sample tires by the end of summer and start production by winter.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 4 2010, 10:56 PM~18489377
> *The dream is alive and well.
> 
> But once again, we can't start making tires until we get things squared away with Jerry. If we get things worked out with Jerry relatively quickly, we could start testing sample tires by the end of summer and start production by winter.
> *


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 4 2010, 11:56 PM~18489377
> *The dream is alive and well.
> 
> But once again, we can't start making tires until we get things squared away with Jerry. If we get things worked out with Jerry relatively quickly, we could start testing sample tires by the end of summer and start production by winter.
> *


Good to hear. 

Question on the molds. Where all of them found? Last I remember there where a couple they where still looking for.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 4 2010, 10:56 PM~18489377
> *The dream is alive and well.
> 
> But once again, we can't start making tires until we get things squared away with Jerry. If we get things worked out with Jerry relatively quickly, we could start testing sample tires by the end of summer and start production by winter.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

thats whats up... GREAT to hear homie...

im still waitin for my set LOL

then these 175-75s can go up for sale


----------



## 8t4mc

to the mother fuckin top!!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Sep 5 2010, 02:14 AM~18489744
> *Good to hear.
> 
> Question on the molds. Where all of them found? Last I remember there where a couple they where still looking for.
> *


Last time I checked, they were still working on digging the rest of them out. They have been using their crew to keep up with the summer rush so they haven't spent a lot of time on digging these molds out. Jerry's attorney has been talking to them, so hopefully that can speed it up a little. 

Either way, they have all 12 of them on an inventory list from 2007, and have assured us that they are all still there. They said they can actually see most of the remaining ones in the stack of molds, but digging them out takes time due the weight and man power required to move the stack around to get to them.

We just want to get the ones that ave already been dug out, to the manufacturer, and start making some tires. We don't need all 12 of them right now to do that, just one of each size will do for now. All it does is slow down production a little, the more molds the more tires in a shorter amount of time.


----------



## BIG RED

Badass. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 5 2010, 11:03 AM~18491213
> *Last time I checked, they were still working on digging the rest of them out.  They have been using their crew to keep up with the summer rush so they haven't spent a lot of time on digging these molds out.  Jerry's attorney has been talking to them, so hopefully that can speed it up a little.
> 
> Either way, they have all 12 of them on an inventory list from 2007, and have assured us that they are all still there.  They said they can actually see most of the remaining ones in the stack of molds, but digging them out takes time due the weight and man power required to move the stack around to get to them.
> 
> We just want to get the ones that ave already been dug out, to the manufacturer, and start making some tires.  We don't need all 12 of them right now to do that, just one of each size will do for now.  All it does is slow down production a little, the more molds the more tires in a shorter amount of time.
> *


Lets hope jerry gets on the ball fast!!! i want a set for my ride and im not buying any coker crap!


----------



## MR.59

i got my order in!


----------



## Rod Stewart

mark me down for a couple of sets if it happens.


----------



## drasticbean

x100


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 4 2010, 10:56 PM~18489377
> *The dream is alive and well.
> 
> But once again, we can't start making tires until we get things squared away with Jerry. If we get things worked out with Jerry relatively quickly, we could start testing sample tires by the end of summer and start production by winter.
> *


 


1st to page 100 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

GETTERDONE!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

in on 100 :h5:


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Sep 5 2010, 11:12 AM~18491510
> *mark me down for a couple of sets if it happens.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* 5.20 - THE ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE...*


----------



## hoppin62

7th on 100 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED

8th page 100 :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc

im in on the 100th page!!! werd


----------



## chevbombs

So when are this tires busting out?!!!!! I need some 5.20s tires. What's the ticket on this when they come out?


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Sep 6 2010, 10:22 AM~18497865
> *So when are this tires busting out?!!!!! I need some 5.20s tires. What's the ticket on this when they come out?
> *


 :uh: :twak: MAYBE YOU SHOULD TRY READING THE TOPIC, OR HELL, EVEN THE LAST COUPLE PAGES IF NOTHING ELSE....


----------



## hoppin62

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

520th on page 100 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

still100th?


----------



## MR.*512*

*5.20X13...*


----------



## J-KAT

my fronts showing steel time for some 520x14


----------



## juangotti

:happysad:


----------



## tpimuncie




----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Sep 6 2010, 10:22 AM~18497865
> *So when are this tires busting out?!!!!! I need some 5.20s tires. What's the ticket on this when they come out?
> *


they gonna bust out quick,, thats what they known for :uh: :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 08:12 PM~18502126
> *they gonna bust out quick,, thats what they known for :uh:  :0
> *


:nosad: I SEE FROM ALL YOUR POSTS YOU ARE A FUCKING HATER... NO POINT IN TRYING TO CHANGE THAT....


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 08:16 PM~18502189
> *:nosad: I SEE FROM ALL YOUR POSTS YOU ARE A  FUCKING HATER... NO POINT IN TRYING TO CHANGE THAT....
> *


aww fuk go ride your bmx bike fatboy! :0


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 08:16 PM~18502189
> *:nosad: I SEE FROM ALL YOUR POSTS YOU ARE A  FUCKING HATER... NO POINT IN TRYING TO CHANGE THAT....
> *












fix up that hearse fat boy:0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 08:12 PM~18502126
> *they gonna bust out quick,, thats what they known for :uh:  :0
> *


go spread the hate somewhere else....that's all we see out of you.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 08:20 PM~18502219
> *aww fuk go ride your bmx bike fatboy! :0
> *


I JUST DID, AND FYI ,ITS STILL WORTH MORE THAN ANYTHING YOU OWN....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Sep 7 2010, 12:00 AM~18502675
> *go spread the hate somewhere else....that's all we see out of you.
> *


x2


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 6 2010, 08:16 PM~18502189
> *:nosad: I SEE FROM ALL YOUR POSTS YOU ARE A  FUCKING HATER... NO POINT IN TRYING TO CHANGE THAT....
> *


this guy needs to stay in off topic...


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 6 2010, 08:20 PM~18502219
> *aww fuk go ride your bmx bike fatboy! :0
> *



Ah, Mr Delrio,TX, I see that you are back. If you don't want to be gone again, like your last screen name, I would suggest you keep your comments to yourself because other members are not so amused by what you post.


----------



## MR.59

101 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stomper714

:wow: :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 5 2010, 06:20 PM~18493518
> * 5.20 - THE ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcadillac

im sorry for all my negative comments towards the coker 5.20 tire,, im just a hater,, they are truly the longest lasting,safest, most reliable tire made for lowriders :wow:


----------



## show-bound




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 7 2010, 07:13 PM~18509912
> *im sorry for all my negative comments towards the coker 5.20 tire,, im just a hater,, they are truly the longest lasting,safest, most reliable tire made for lowriders :wow:
> *


pinche ojete


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 7 2010, 07:03 PM~18510359
> *pinche ojete
> *


be nice,, and lets all praise the all mighty coker 5.20 tire!these things last forever, never blow out, and they can handle tons of weight! :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

:squint: :scrutinize:


----------



## plank




----------



## harborareaPhil

Coker..... WTF you talking about.... :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2010, 08:52 PM~18511466
> *Coker..... WTF you talking about.... :uh:
> *


some people are too stupid for their own good.... :nosad:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac+Sep 7 2010, 08:13 PM~18509912-->
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry for all my negative comments towards the coker 5.20 tire,, im just a hater,, they are truly the longest lasting,safest, most reliable tire made for lowriders :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrcadillac_@Sep 7 2010, 09:22 PM~18510565
> *be nice,, and lets all praise the all mighty coker 5.20 tire!these things last forever, never blow out, and they can handle tons of weight! :wow:
> *


THIS TOPIC HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH THE COKER 5.20's


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Racerboy just back from Burning Man this morning, so once he gets his schedule figured out we will get back to work on Jerry.


----------



## Texas Kriminalz




----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 7 2010, 09:24 PM~18511758
> *Racerboy just back from Burning Man this morning, so once he gets his schedule figured out we will get back to work on Jerry.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

thanks again brothas


----------



## Matt Damon

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 7 2010, 01:39 PM~18507144
> *this guy needs to stay in off topic...
> *


i'll fucken rape that *** he cums to off topic

TTT for deez tires.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Matt Damon_@Sep 8 2010, 09:29 AM~18514735
> *i'll fucken rape that *** he cums to off topic
> 
> TTT for deez tires.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Esoteric

are you gonna go based on the tooling or modify it im just saying why not make the corner of the tire thicker for people running extended uppers


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 07:03 PM~18518226
> *are you gonna go based on the tooling or modify it im just saying why not make the corner of the tire thicker for people running extended uppers
> *


NAH.....what you are describing would destroy the look of the OG 5.20's. To make the corners thicker you would have to extend the width of the tread rubber which means they would be wider like the coker 5.20s. Or you would have to make the tread rubber thicker which means the tread would stick up higher on the tire. 

All we can do is increase the treadwear rating. Our manufacturer has suggested using a 150-200 rating instead of the 100 of the OG's. If they still HISS and have no other adverse side effects during testing then we will go with the higher rating. If not then we will have to go with the original 100 rating.

Just to be stupid, the only thing you could really do to alleviate most of the problem with extended uppers would be to put sidewall lugs on a tire, like they put on rock crawling and off road style tires.

Running extended uppers, especially the bull dog style ones, has always been hard on tires and there is no real way to alleviate it. Tires were never designed for those type of angles contacting the road surface for extended periods of time.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 8 2010, 05:44 PM~18518534
> *NAH.....what you are describing would destroy the look of the OG 5.20's.  To make the corners thicker you would have to extend the width of the tread rubber which means they would be wider like the coker 5.20s.  Or you would have to make the tread rubber thicker which means the tread would stick up higher on the tire.
> 
> All we can do is increase the treadwear rating.  Our manufacturer has suggested using a 150-200 rating instead of the 100 of the OG's.  If they still HISS and have no other adverse side effects during testing then we will go with the higher rating.  If not then we will have to go with the original 100 rating.
> 
> Just to be stupid, the only thing you could really do to alleviate most of the problem with extended uppers would be to put sidewall lugs on a tire, like they put on rock crawling and off road style tires.
> 
> Running extended uppers, especially the bull dog style ones, has always been hard on tires and there is no real way to alleviate it.  Tires were never designed for those type of angles contacting the road surface for extended periods of time.
> *



 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ....can't wait!


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 8 2010, 05:44 PM~18518534
> *NAH.....what you are describing would destroy the look of the OG 5.20's.  To make the corners thicker you would have to extend the width of the tread rubber which means they would be wider like the coker 5.20s.  Or you would have to make the tread rubber thicker which means the tread would stick up higher on the tire.
> 
> All we can do is increase the treadwear rating.  Our manufacturer has suggested using a 150-200 rating instead of the 100 of the OG's.  If they still HISS and have no other adverse side effects during testing then we will go with the higher rating.  If not then we will have to go with the original 100 rating.
> 
> Just to be stupid, the only thing you could really do to alleviate most of the problem with extended uppers would be to put sidewall lugs on a tire, like they put on rock crawling and off road style tires.
> 
> Running extended uppers, especially the bull dog style ones, has always been hard on tires and there is no real way to alleviate it.  Tires were never designed for those type of angles contacting the road surface for extended periods of time.
> *


not if you modify it from the inside


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

No "modified" 5.20's!!!!! Let's be thankful if we can just get the OG's.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18521368
> *No "modified" 5.20's!!!!! Let's be thankful if we can just get the OG's.
> *


X5.20!!!!!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2010, 10:00 PM~18521368
> *No "modified" 5.20's!!!!! Let's be thankful if we can just get the OG's.
> *


fuck it then let you fuckers figure it out, my bad for even suggesting a useful idea.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 11:08 PM~18521977
> *fuck it then let you fuckers figure it out, my bad for even suggesting a useful idea.
> *


I'll give you a useful idea...take them damn super extended a arms off your rider, get some 5.20's when they come out and get your dip on the right way!!


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 8 2010, 11:10 PM~18521993
> *I'll give you a useful idea...take them damn super extended a arms off your rider, get some 5.20's when they come out and get your dip on the right way!!
> *


x2

extended a-arms look terrible


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 9 2010, 11:20 AM~18524515
> *x2
> 
> extended a-arms look terrible
> *



AMEN!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

x63 on the extended arms lookin bad... not my style.. 

i might extend my stock ones .5" just to get em to sit right, but i doubt it honestly, i dont mind the tires pullin in a lil bit


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 8 2010, 11:54 PM~18521313
> *not if you modify it from the inside
> *


You can't modify it from the inside. You are trying to go against the laws of physics!!!!

A tire is a pressure vessel. The tread rubber is applied on top of the tire carcass or casing if you will. If you remove the tread rubber the tire carcass is rounded off to hold the tires air pressure, just like any other pressure vessel. (outside of metal pressure vessels that can have concave ends to hold even more pressure but the tube is still cylindrical).

The only internal modifications done to tires are adding reinforcing materials to make the tires sidewall stronger, but nothing is or can be done to allow for more space to make the edges of the tread rubber thicker so that they last longer for extended uppers.

I made up a quick diagram to help.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Trying to see if we can get a meeting for tomorrow, but not looking to good.

Next week looks good for us, but we don't know about Jerry yet.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 9 2010, 01:20 PM~18525932
> *You can't modify it from the inside.  You are trying to go against the laws of physics!!!!
> 
> A tire is a pressure vessel.  The tread rubber is applied on top of the tire carcass or casing if you will.  If you remove the tread rubber the tire carcass is rounded off to hold the tires air pressure, just like any other pressure vessel.  (outside of metal pressure vessels that can have concave ends to hold even more pressure but the tube is still cylindrical).
> 
> The only internal modifications done to tires are adding reinforcing materials to make the tires sidewall stronger, but nothing is or can be done to allow for more space to make the edges of the tread rubber thicker so that they last longer for extended uppers.
> 
> I made up a quick diagram to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good point, it was worth a shot


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Sep 9 2010, 03:27 PM~18525991
> *good point, it was worth a shot
> *


We talked to a lot of people and engineers in the tire industry to come up with everything possible to remake these tires as the best 5.20's possible without altering the looks in any way.

The only thing we are not doing that is possible would be to use Kevlar tire cords, which would make the tires even stronger and add some added puncture resistance as well. It would cost too much.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 9 2010, 02:20 PM~18525932
> *
> 
> The only internal modifications done to tires are adding reinforcing materials to make the tires sidewall stronger, but nothing is or can be done to allow for more space to make the edges of the tread rubber thicker so that they last longer for extended uppers.
> 
> I made up a quick diagram to help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


JUST MAKE THEM SOLID RUBBER, AND CAST THEM RIGHT TO THE RIM.
THEY WILL NEVER BLOW OUT
THEY CAN HAVE A HOLLOW CORE, (MUCH LIKE THE TIRES ON YOUR OLD TRICYCLE) THAT WAY IF YOU CAN SEE IT GETTING THIN ,,,IT`S TIME TO GET A NEW TIRE RE-CASTED ON.


----------



## J-KAT

:squint:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 9 2010, 06:49 PM~18528421
> *JUST MAKE THEM SOLID RUBBER, AND CAST THEM RIGHT TO THE RIM.
> THEY WILL NEVER BLOW OUT
> THEY CAN HAVE A HOLLOW CORE, (MUCH LIKE THE TIRES ON YOUR OLD TRICYCLE) THAT WAY  IF YOU CAN SEE IT GETTING THIN ,,,IT`S TIME TO GET A NEW TIRE RE-CASTED ON.
> *


those will ride nice n smooth :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 9 2010, 01:22 PM~18525948
> *Trying to see if we can get a meeting for tomorrow, but not looking to good.
> 
> Next week looks good for us, but we don't know about Jerry yet.
> *


Fucking Jerry :angry:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 9 2010, 10:42 PM~18530395
> *those will ride nice n smooth :cheesy:
> *


on a juiced car, it really might just smooth out the ride


----------



## racerboy

i havent read the topic in awhile, but we are dealing with some legalities with jerry. nothing we think will be a deal breaker, but it needs to be dealt with.

im trying to set up a meeting with jerry, but he has been busy, so all we can do is wait on him.


----------



## baggedout81

How does somebody so old be so busy :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

the viagra keeps him on hard mode... :dunno:


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Sep 10 2010, 03:01 PM~18536014
> *i havent read the topic in awhile, but we are dealing with some legalities with jerry. nothing we think will be a deal breaker, but it needs to be dealt with.
> 
> im trying to set up a meeting with jerry, but he has been busy, so all we can do is wait on him.
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 10 2010, 04:10 PM~18536064
> *How does somebody so old be so busy :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Sep 10 2010, 04:01 PM~18536014-->
> 
> 
> 
> i havent read the topic in awhile, but we are dealing with some legalities with jerry. nothing we think will be a deal breaker, but it needs to be dealt with.
> 
> im trying to set up a meeting with jerry, but he has been busy, so all we can do is wait on him.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2010, 04:10 PM~18536064
> *How does somebody so old be so busy :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Reverend Hearse_@Sep 10 2010, 04:25 PM~18536168
> *the viagra keeps him on hard mode... :dunno:
> *



:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 10 2010, 05:10 PM~18536064
> *How does somebody so old be so busy :dunno:
> *


if you move slower,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
everything takes you longer


----------



## Bigsmooth

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 11 2010, 05:04 PM~18543046
> *if you move slower,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> everything takes you longer
> *



:rimshot: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## slickpanther

Man everytime I go in this topic it's the same thing.. Waiting on jerry :uh: Kinda wonder if he's just enjoying being chased around and getting his ego stroked about these tires.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18544045
> *Man everytime I go in this topic it's the same thing.. Waiting on jerry :uh:  Kinda wonder if he's just enjoying being chased around and getting his ego stroked about these tires.
> *


Funny.....cause we have wondered the same thing.

We just don't get this guy. All along he has said we can get this deal done, without it being all complicated, yet he stuck his lawyer on us, then after we worked out everything with his lawyer he's like alright now we can get this done on a handshake. So then we started trying to set up a lunch meeting to finish the deal, and he started having us talk to his attorney again. Now we are done with his attorney again, at least for now. So once again we need Jerry to meet with us and get him to agree on the terms of deal. 

Why so complicated?? We just don't know.

The only thing we can say is that when I asked him if their was anyway we could speed this process up, his exact quote was "I don't do things quickly I do them correctly".


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 11 2010, 09:17 PM~18544527
> *Funny.....cause we have wondered the same thing.
> 
> We just don't get this guy.  All along he has said we can get this deal done, without it being all complicated, yet he stuck his lawyer on us, then after we worked out everything with his lawyer he's like alright now we can get this done on a handshake.  So then we started trying to set up a lunch meeting to finish the deal, and he started having us talk to his attorney again.  Now we are done with his attorney again, at least for now.  So once again we need Jerry to meet with us and get him to agree on the terms of deal.
> 
> Why so complicated??  We just don't know.
> 
> The only thing we can say is that when I asked him if their was anyway we could speed this process up, his exact quote was  "I don't do things quickly I do them correctly".
> *


 :| :banghead:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 11 2010, 10:17 PM~18544527
> *Funny.....cause we have wondered the same thing.
> 
> We just don't get this guy.  All along he has said we can get this deal done, without it being all complicated, yet he stuck his lawyer on us, then after we worked out everything with his lawyer he's like alright now we can get this done on a handshake.  So then we started trying to set up a lunch meeting to finish the deal, and he started having us talk to his attorney again.  Now we are done with his attorney again, at least for now.  So once again we need Jerry to meet with us and get him to agree on the terms of deal.
> 
> Why so complicated??  We just don't know.
> 
> The only thing we can say is that when I asked him if their was anyway we could speed this process up, his exact quote was  "I don't do things quickly I do them correctly".
> *


sounds like the ol` carrot on a stick

(i hope it gets done cause you guys have earned it!)


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:nicoderm:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 11 2010, 09:39 PM~18544649
> *sounds like the ol` carrot on a stick
> 
> (i hope it gets done cause you guys have earned it!)*


X520


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## slickpanther

What I would like to know is how much are these new tires going to cost and how much longer are they expected to last than the old ones.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## sand1

seems these tires will never be made


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Sep 12 2010, 11:51 AM~18546953
> *seems these tires will never be made
> *


I don't think Jerry is paying his attorney to deal with us for nothing. He wants to get a deal done, its just we don't think he really knows what he wants. 

The fact is that it is going to be done on Jerry's time and terms.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 12 2010, 10:58 AM~18547313
> *I don't think Jerry is paying his attorney to deal with us for nothing.  He wants to get a deal done, its just we don't think he really knows what he wants.
> 
> The fact is that it is going to be done on Jerry's time and terms.
> *


Your honest opinion... Do you think that when these tires are made, they will last almost as long as a radial. I just don't wan't to get my hopes up for nothing.


----------



## Firefly

I don't get why so many people are saying these tires will never get made. It's only been like 9 months since it was even considered remaking the real 5.20's.

Usually it takes years for a product to go into production. I think the guys did an exceptionally fast job on this.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 12 2010, 01:02 PM~18547330
> *I don't get why so many people are saying these tires will never get made. It's only been like 9 months since it was even considered remaking the real 5.20's.
> 
> Usually it takes years for a product to go into production. I think the guys did an exceptionally fast job on this.
> *


X2


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2010, 08:53 AM~18546132
> *What I would like to know is how much are these new tires going to cost and how much longer are they expected to last than the old ones.
> *


Where have you been??? The price was set @ $125 per tire a long time ago. USA made, 4ply with 6ply strength, higher load capacity, higher treadwear rating (as long as it doesn't affect the Hissing sound), and a high quality whitewall material.

The only thing that could change it would be higher material costs or Jerry wanting a big cut.

Technically they should last a good bit longer than the originals. The 4ply-6ply strength and higher load capacity mean that they can better hold the weight, and not overheat as much as the OG's. A higher treadwear rating means they should add a good amount of more miles to them as well.

BUT, as with all tires your driving style and setup will be the biggest factor in how long they last.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 12 2010, 11:14 AM~18547396
> *Where have you been???  The price was set @ $125 per tire a long time ago.  USA made, 4ply with 6ply strength, higher load capacity, higher treadwear rating (as long as it doesn't affect the Hissing sound), and a high quality whitewall material.
> 
> The only thing that could change it would be higher material costs or Jerry wanting a big cut.
> 
> Technically they should last a good bit longer than the originals.  The 4ply-6ply strength and higher load capacity mean that they can better hold the weight, and not overheat as much as the OG's. A higher treadwear rating means they should add a good amount of more miles to them as well.
> 
> BUT,  as with all tires your driving style and setup will be the biggest factor in how long they last.
> *


I must have forgotten the price quote :uh: So what your saying is, they will last longer than the ones before (of course) and at the same time, be better than the original premium sportways?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2010, 12:59 PM~18547320
> *Your honest opinion... Do you think that when these tires are made, they will last almost as long as a radial. I just don't wan't to get my hopes up for nothing.
> *


Depending on how you drive on them....Maybe. 

Bias ply tires always used softer tread compounds than radials, since they have less rubber on the road surface due to their design so they need a nice soft and sticky compound to grip. Radial tires typically have double the treadwear rating as bias ply tires. But that doesn't mean they last twice as long since those treadwear numbers are not scientifically accurate. (Testing is done by the manufacturers themselves not the DOT on a track in Texas, so the numbers they come up with are only relative and can be fudged a little) 

I have had OG's last for years, and some radials only last 6 months. I did baby the OG's more, but like I said how you drive on them determines a whole lot. I could buy the most expensive radials in the world and wear them out in a week doing burn outs and shit.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2010, 01:19 PM~18547412
> *I must have forgotten the price quote :uh:  So what your saying is, they will last longer than the ones before (of course) and at the same time, be better than the original premium sportways?
> *


Yes that was the goal.

They will have a stronger construction, and have a high quality whitewall (which was the biggest problem with the originals).

All that using the original molds so that they are exact repops.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:nicoderm:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 12 2010, 11:37 AM~18547503
> *Depending on how you drive on them....Maybe.
> 
> Bias ply tires always used softer tread compounds than radials, since they have less rubber on the road surface due to their design so they need a nice soft and sticky compound to grip.  Radial tires typically have double the treadwear rating as bias ply tires.  But that doesn't mean they last twice as long since those treadwear numbers are not scientifically accurate.  (Testing is done by the manufacturers themselves not the DOT on a track in Texas, so the numbers they come up with are only relative and can be fudged a little)
> 
> I have had OG's last for years, and some radials only last 6 months.  I did baby the OG's more, but like I said how you drive on them determines a whole lot.  I could buy the most expensive radials in the world and wear them out in a week doing burn outs and shit.
> *


Yeah I might have to wait until I hear some customer feedback after they are finally made and sold because I which ever tires I chose, I'll be driving my car about twice a week. Roads and highways


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Sep 12 2010, 01:02 PM~18547330
> *I don't get why so many people are saying these tires will never get made. It's only been like 9 months since it was even considered remaking the real 5.20's.
> 
> Usually it takes years for a product to go into production. I think the guys did an exceptionally fast job on this.
> *


Thanks Homie :biggrin: 

I think the problem is that we thought we had the hardest part out of the way by getting a manufacturer and finding the original molds. We didn't know that Jerry was going to actually be the biggest poblem.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2010, 01:46 PM~18547551
> *Yeah I might have to wait until I hear some customer feedback after they are finally made and sold because I which ever tires I chose, I'll be driving my car about twice a week. Roads and highways
> *


Remember we will be testing them with real lowriders first before we sell them to get em right. 

Unlike Coker.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 12 2010, 11:48 AM~18547573
> *Remember we will be testing them with real lowriders first before we sell them to get em right.
> 
> Unlike Coker.
> *


:cheesy: Yeah I remember you said that. That would be cool to be the first person to make history and dip on the first set  The reason I want em is because I'm putting 14x7 72 spoke cross lace wwk on my 79 Lincoln mark V and it would suck to have to resort to 175/70/14 hankooks.


----------



## slickpanther

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2010, 01:52 PM~18547595
> *:cheesy:  Yeah I remember you said that. That would be cool to be the first person to make history and dip on the first set   The reason I want em is because I'm putting 14x7 72 spoke cross lace wwk on my 79 Lincoln mark V and it would suck to have to resort to 175/70/14 hankooks.
> *


That combo would look sick :biggrin: 

I wish I was going to be the person to make that history, but we want those first sample tires going to impartial people.

We just hope we can pry them back from them after the testing period, so that the manufacturer can cut 'em up and inspect them.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 12 2010, 12:04 PM~18547659
> *That combo would look sick :biggrin:
> 
> I wish I was going to be the person to make that history, but we want those first sample tires going to impartial people.
> 
> We just hope we can pry them back from them after the testing period, so that the manufacturer can cut 'em up and inspect them.
> *


If your gonna test em... Do lots of highway driving :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 12 2010, 02:07 PM~18547675
> *If your gonna test em... Do lots of highway driving :biggrin:
> *


We will. We got someone with a 6,000 lbs. ride that gets driven daily.


----------



## hoppin62

These guys are trying to do what they can with what they have. I personally hope that the tires get re-produced so that we will have a close replica of the original 5.20 tire. This Jerry character is running the show on his time simply because he knows he can :angry: NO ONE should get their hopes up for these tires... the reason I say this is because if they don't come through, none of you guys will have your hearts broken! :happysad: 
Best to just sit back, enjoy the topic and when they come... they will come!  
My $.02


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 12 2010, 01:27 PM~18548093
> *These guys are trying to do what they can with what they have. I personally hope that the tires get re-produced so that we will have a close replica of the original 5.20 tire. This Jerry character is running the show on his time simply because he knows he can  :angry: NO ONE should get their hopes up for these tires... the reason I say this is because if they don't come through, none of you guys will have your hearts broken!  :happysad:
> Best to just sit back, enjoy the topic and when they come... they will come!
> My $.02
> *


Good point.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 12 2010, 02:27 PM~18548093
> *These guys are trying to do what they can with what they have. I personally hope that the tires get re-produced so that we will have a close replica of the original 5.20 tire. This Jerry character is running the show on his time simply because he knows he can  :angry: NO ONE should get their hopes up for these tires... the reason I say this is because if they don't come through, none of you guys will have your hearts broken!  :happysad:
> Best to just sit back, enjoy the topic and when they come... they will come!
> My $.02
> *


This is how I've felt for awhile.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

105 pages, i still got the faith and 2 lacs waiting for tires... :happysad:


----------



## baggedout81

Speaking of molds from another topic


You guys get a peak at the molds yet.Just 1 pic would make a hell of a differnce to the people that are getting impatient :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 13 2010, 12:09 AM~18552014
> *Speaking of molds from another topic
> You guys get a peak at the molds yet.Just 1 pic would make a hell of a differnce to the people that are getting impatient  :biggrin:
> *


Not yet homie  

We can't get our hands on them until Jerry gives us the permission to do so.

We haven't forgot about those pictures, we want to see them just as much as everybody else.

You know we will post some pics up as soon as we can get them


----------



## chevbombs

This guy Jerry does he know the demand of this tires?! Cuz I can put $$$$$$ that the Fucking tires will sell FAST!


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Sep 13 2010, 08:18 PM~18558735
> *This guy Jerry does he know the demand of this tires?! Cuz I can put $$$$$$ that the Fucking tires will sell FAST!
> *


What do you think???? He did nothing with these tires for over 20 years.

This is what we have been telling you guys. He just doesn't seem to comprehend how bad we want these tires.

We have been all over this guy for months trying and trying and trying........and still trying to get him to understand that this needs to happen now!!!

Like we said in an earlier post, he has been working on this ever so slowly. It's just he does a part here and a part there, never all at once so far. It's all at his pace and when he feels like working on it.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 13 2010, 10:00 PM~18561338
> *What do you think????  He did nothing with these tires for over 20 years.
> 
> This is what we have been telling you guys.  He just doesn't seem to comprehend how bad we want these tires.
> 
> We have been all over this guy for months trying and trying and trying........and still trying to get him to understand that this needs to happen now!!!
> 
> Like we said in an earlier post, he has been working on this ever so slowly.  It's just he does a part here and a part there, never all at once so far.  It's all at his pace and when he feels like working on it.
> *


THAT'S IT! What's the best number to reach him!!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 13 2010, 11:00 PM~18561338
> *What do you think????  He did nothing with these tires for over 20 years.
> 
> This is what we have been telling you guys.  He just doesn't seem to comprehend how bad we want these tires.
> 
> We have been all over this guy for months trying and trying and trying........and still trying to get him to understand that this needs to happen now!!!
> 
> Like we said in an earlier post, he has been working on this ever so slowly.  It's just he does a part here and a part there, never all at once so far.  It's all at his pace and when he feels like working on it.
> *


I`M SURE THIS JERRY GUY, IS AWARE OF THIS SITE AND THE TOPIC, AND HE`S NOW IN TUNE ABOUT THE DEMAND,,,,,,,,
HE JUST REALLY HAVE TOO MUCH MONEY, OR HE`S TRYING TO WAIT THESE GUYS OUT TILL THEY GIVE UP, AND BUILD THE TIRES HIMSELF.


----------



## Turboshocker001

Seems like the old man is just waiting for these tires to be the only ones available that caters to lowriders so he can corner the market and make a killing. He must be thinking since some of the other tire companies have dropped their lowrider tires, why not wait until the current supply of tires dissappears, then bust out with these O.G. 5.20's? :wow: Old fucker is just trying to get his dollars up. Seems like a shrewd business move and everyone should just be patient. Soon the demand will exceed the supply and then things will move along quickly for these tires to hit the market.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 8t4mc

Daaaaamn id love to have some 520's for my d's


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Turboshocker001_@Sep 14 2010, 10:18 AM~18564372
> *Seems like the old man is just waiting for these tires to be the only ones available that caters to lowriders so he can corner the market and make a killing. He must be thinking since some of the other tire companies have dropped their lowrider tires, why not wait until the current supply of tires dissappears, then bust out with these O.G. 5.20's?  :wow: Old fucker is just trying to get his dollars up. Seems like a shrewd business move and everyone should just be patient. Soon the demand will exceed the supply and then things will move along quickly for these tires to hit the market.
> *


That makes sense but why as a businessman, sacrifice making sales while the other tire companies are still making lowrider tires?... Only to make MORE MONEY when they discontinue them? It is the other way around. If he was producing these tires already, hankook and the firestone FR380s wouldn't be so high in demand and they would get discontinued quicker


----------



## 65impalasfounder

5:20's x 14 W/ HUBCAPS///////////////  IT'S GONNA HAPPEN!


----------



## robs68

105 pages.....and still nothing but the same song (I wish I had 520s) (blah blah blah)....once again fuck jerry...his ass is waiting for the last sets of blems get sold...from my understanding he made a shit load of tires...most of them blems...I think its time for some fresh ones to be produced....my .2 cents


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 14 2010, 02:33 PM~18567152
> *105 pages.....and still nothing but the same song (I wish I had 520s) (blah blah blah)....once again fuck jerry...his ass is waiting for the last sets of blems get sold...from my understanding he made a shit load of tires...most of them blems...I think its time for some fresh ones to be produced....my .2 cents
> *


:wave: ........ Patiently waiting on page 105 :happysad:


----------



## show-bound

the problem is no one is talking real numbers for the old fart to get out his chair..... money always talks....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Sep 14 2010, 07:10 PM~18568435
> *:wave: ........ Patiently waiting on page 105  :happysad:
> *


MY CRYISTAL BALL SAYS IT WILL HAPPEN, BUT IT WON`T BE TILL PAGE 150 :happysad: 

HEY IT`S BETTER THAN WAITING TILL PAGE 520!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:h5:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 14 2010, 09:03 PM~18568948
> *the problem is no one is talking real numbers for the old fart to get out his chair..... money always talks....
> *


Really??? We have offered to buy him out, just name a price. We offered to buy him out and still give him a percentage. Fact is he won't sell and hasn't made any money grabs on this deal either. So if it's all about the money he hasn't shown his hand yet.

Most of our work with his attorney has been about liability and indemnification of himself and his business, along with control over certain assets. Jerry has shown interest in being involved, but how much so and how much it puts him at risk in some liability grey areas are concerns his attorney has raised.

We have addressed all of the concerns that they have put in front of us so far. We are good with his attorney on them to this point. Now the onus is back on Jerry to meet with us and agree to terms. Nobody can go any further until he does. His attorney can't make up the terms for him, all he can do is offer suggestions. Which he has and we have copies of them.


----------



## Stomper714

Hope this gets resolved soon Bro :happysad:


----------



## brad4372

keep up the fight! this will happen


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 14 2010, 06:21 PM~18569116
> *MY CRYISTAL BALL SAYS IT WILL HAPPEN, BUT IT WON`T BE TILL PAGE 150 :happysad:
> 
> HEY IT`S BETTER THAN WAITING TILL PAGE 520!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 14 2010, 10:55 PM~18571974
> *Really???  We have offered to buy him out, just name a price.  We offered to buy him out and still give him a percentage.  Fact is he won't sell and hasn't made any money grabs on this deal either.  So if it's all about the money he hasn't shown his hand yet.
> 
> Most of our work with his attorney has been about liability and indemnification of himself and his business, along with control over certain assets.  Jerry has shown interest in being involved, but how much so and how much it puts him at risk in some liability grey areas are concerns his attorney has raised.
> 
> We have addressed all of the concerns that they have put in front of us so far.  We are good with his attorney on them to this point.  Now the onus is back on Jerry to meet with us and agree to terms.  Nobody can go any further until he does. His attorney can't make up the terms for him, all he can do is offer suggestions.  Which he has and we have copies of them.
> *


Screw it. I'm to the point now to where if they come out they just come out... No more reading this topic with high hopes


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 14 2010, 10:55 PM~18571974
> *Really???  We have offered to buy him out, just name a price.  We offered to buy him out and still give him a percentage.  Fact is he won't sell and hasn't made any money grabs on this deal either.  So if it's all about the money he hasn't shown his hand yet.
> 
> Most of our work with his attorney has been about liability and indemnification of himself and his business, along with control over certain assets.  Jerry has shown interest in being involved, but how much so and how much it puts him at risk in some liability grey areas are concerns his attorney has raised.
> 
> We have addressed all of the concerns that they have put in front of us so far.  We are good with his attorney on them to this point.  Now the onus is back on Jerry to meet with us and agree to terms.  Nobody can go any further until he does. His attorney can't make up the terms for him, all he can do is offer suggestions.  Which he has and we have copies of them.
> *


Jerry doesn't need these wheels or the $ so what's left? Control/ participation? I doubt making these wheels is going to change his lifestyle; fugger is already living large; probably just an old fart that wants his way; even though he has no clue what his way really is! Maybe he got pissed cause you guys TM'd the name and took some partial ownership of what he believe was his? Did you guys give that up already?

Good luck, I've been following this for a minute now and I'll keep following.

--Turril


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 15 2010, 08:24 AM~18573444
> *Jerry doesn't need these wheels or the $ so what's left?  Control/ participation?  I doubt making these wheels is going to change his lifestyle; fugger is already living large; probably just an old fart that wants his way; even though he has no clue what his way really is!  Maybe he got pissed cause you guys TM'd the name and took some partial ownership of what he believe was his?  Did you guys give that up already?
> 
> Good luck, I've been following this for a minute now and I'll keep following.
> 
> --Turril
> *


THAT`S WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE`S DRAGGING HIS FEET OVER SOMETHING, ........AND I THINK IT`S THE NAME, OR THE ATTEMPT TO GET THE TIRES MADE , HE`S MAD HE DIDN`T THINK OF THE IDEA HIMSELF?
OLD FUCKS WITH MONEY ARE HARD TO DO BUSINESS WITH, BECAUSE THEY ARE TOO USED TO GETTING THINGS DONE THERE WAY, AT THERE PACE, AND IN AND IN AN SCHOOL METHOD OF THINKING.
SO MAYBE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER TO MAKE IT "HIS IDEA" FROM THE START?
JUST MY 2 CENTS


JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 15 2010, 05:59 AM~18573017
> *Screw it. I'm to the point now to where if they come out they just come out... No more reading this topic with high hopes
> *


The 5.20 is a icon of lowriding , no different than color bars or supremes , you can spot one from a mile away , I'll still be here showing support to these guys til the sun goes down. ........


----------



## harborareaPhil

patiently waiting....it will happen


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67+Sep 15 2010, 09:24 AM~18573444-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry doesn't need these wheels or the $ so what's left?  Control/ participation?  I doubt making these wheels is going to change his lifestyle; fugger is already living large; probably just an old fart that wants his way; even though he has no clue what his way really is!  Maybe he got pissed cause you guys TM'd the name and took some partial ownership of what he believe was his?  Did you guys give that up already?
> 
> Good luck, I've been following this for a minute now and I'll keep following.
> 
> --Turril
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Sep 15 2010, 12:13 PM~18574609
> *THAT`S WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE TO ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,HE`S DRAGGING HIS FEET OVER SOMETHING, ........AND I THINK IT`S THE NAME, OR THE ATTEMPT TO GET THE TIRES MADE , HE`S MAD HE DIDN`T THINK OF THE IDEA HIMSELF?
> OLD FUCKS WITH MONEY ARE  HARD TO DO BUSINESS WITH, BECAUSE THEY ARE TOO USED TO GETTING THINGS DONE THERE WAY, AT THERE PACE, AND IN AND IN AN SCHOOL METHOD OF THINKING.
> SO MAYBE IT WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER TO MAKE IT "HIS IDEA" FROM THE START?
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> JUST MY 2 CENTS
> *


The TM issue has already been resolved.  

These tires mean something to him. Maybe memories of the good 'ol days. When we talk to him and he is not busy and a good mood you can tell....he perks up a bit and seems to love reminiscing about what he has done with these tires and his business in general over the years.

We don't get that same type of feeling from anyone else involved on his side of the equation. To them it's just another tire, that only has a niche market, compared to all of the other tires that he sells that have a much much larger customer base.

Our feeling is that he never thought we could pull it all together, and since we did in a very short period of time, he is now rushing to play catch-up and figure out what he does want out of it. 

That's why his attorney was brought in to start dealing with the legalities of it all. He's been backed into a corner so to speak. He knows we aren't going to give up and something has to happen soon.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

He wouldn't have paid the attorney fees if he didn't want to make somethig happen , lawyers don't come cheap , esp in the business world . It's gonna happen , it will just be on jerrys time .


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 15 2010, 12:38 PM~18575258
> *The TM issue has already been resolved.
> 
> 
> 
> Our feeling is that he never thought we could pull it all together, and since we did in a very short period of time, he is now rushing to play catch-up and figure out what he does want out of it.
> 
> 
> *


NOW WHITH ALL THAT SAID, I THINK YOUR RIGHT, HE WAS NOT READY FOR IT TO HAPPEN SO FAST.
GOOD LUCK GUYS, 
YOU`VE DONE A GREAT JOB TO GET THIS FAR! :biggrin:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 15 2010, 11:38 AM~18575258
> *The TM issue has already been resolved.
> 
> These tires mean something to him.  Maybe memories of the good 'ol days.  When we talk to him and he is not busy and a good mood you can tell....he perks up a bit and seems to love reminiscing about what he has done with these tires and his business in general over the years.
> 
> We don't get that same type of feeling from anyone else involved on his side of the equation.  To them it's just another tire, that only has a niche market, compared to all of the other tires that he sells that have a much much larger customer base.
> 
> Our feeling is that he never thought we could pull it all together, and since we did in a very short period of time, he is now rushing to play catch-up and figure out what he does want out of it.
> 
> That's why his attorney was brought in to start dealing with the legalities of it all.  He's been backed into a corner so to speak. He knows we aren't going to give up and something has to happen soon.
> *


FELLAS, JUST KEEP ON, KEEPN ON! IT'S GONNA HAPPEN


----------



## slo

I'm not sure if everyone on here understands how mass production works...

Jerry does not stand to make millions over the sale of one type of tire... I see a lot of people interested in buying but in reality what's the number? even if all the members on LIL bought a set every two years I DO NOT SEE A HUGE PROFIT MAKER after cost...


remember he has to pay
TAXES
10-20 guys $10-25/hr
facility and Equipment maintenance
Materials
....


after all that headend it will be several thousand tires he will start making NET profit. Just because 125.00 a tire is a lot to you does not mean its a lot to him. 


Compare that to a contract by ford to have Jerry make 17,000 sets of tires for the 2011 F-150..... half paid up balance at completion? 


all im saying is patience... I can stand the wait my self but I WILL. I know how the gears work and how to be realistic.


any contradictions please email me lets not clutter this topic with irrelevance


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 14 2010, 08:21 PM~18569116
> *MY CRYISTAL BALL SAYS IT WILL HAPPEN, BUT IT WON`T BE TILL PAGE 150 :happysad:
> 
> HEY IT`S BETTER THAN WAITING TILL PAGE 520!!!
> *


 i was thinking 230s before one of us is finally rolling and satisfied


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Sep 15 2010, 03:10 PM~18576897-->
> 
> 
> 
> NOW WHITH ALL THAT SAID, I THINK YOUR RIGHT, HE WAS NOT READY FOR IT TO HAPPEN SO FAST.
> GOOD LUCK GUYS,
> YOU`VE DONE A GREAT JOB TO GET THIS FAR! :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-65impalasfounder_@Sep 15 2010, 05:39 PM~18577922
> *FELLAS, JUST KEEP ON, KEEPN ON! IT'S GONNA HAPPEN
> *


X2


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump

any wait is worth it


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2010, 06:51 PM~18577992
> *i was thinking 230s before one of us is finally rolling and satisfied
> 
> 
> *


THAT`S ALMOST IN THE MIDDLE
I ASKED THE "MAGIC 8-BALL,,,,,,
BUT IT SAID "ASK AGAIN LATER" :0


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2010, 07:46 PM~18577958
> *I'm not sure if everyone on here understands how mass production works...
> 
> 
> *



Bro, you just hit it on the head there. I'd say 95% of people that complain on this website (not just this topic) have NO idea how ANY business actually works.


----------



## LAGERO

*<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>TO THE TOP
5.20s Please!</span>*


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Sep 16 2010, 10:40 AM~18582742
> *Bro, you just hit it on the head there.  I'd say 95% of people that complain on this website (not just this topic) have NO idea how ANY business actually works.
> *


and i hate to point out those issue etc.. its great to keep the topic up but constant asking will not further it much more than its going.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 16 2010, 08:01 AM~18581867
> *bump
> 
> any wait is worth it
> *


amen


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2010, 03:37 PM~18584826
> *and i hate to point out those issue etc.. its great to keep the topic up but constant asking will not further it much more than its going.
> *


nobody pays attention to the details 
they just want the tires


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 16 2010, 02:20 PM~18585117
> *nobody pays attention to the details
> they just want the tires
> *


I just want tires! :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 16 2010, 04:20 PM~18585117
> *nobody pays attention to the details
> they just want the tires
> *


if the topic were modereated properly and uncesesary info deleted bet it would shrink to half as many pages.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18586193
> *if the topic were modereated properly and uncesesary info deleted bet it would shrink to half as many pages.
> *


DON`T EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT!!!!
IF YOU GET RID OF SOME PAGES THEN WE`LL NEVER GET TO PAGE 230,,,,,,,,,,,,,  
TIRES AT PAGE 230! :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 17 2010, 12:27 AM~18588463
> *DON`T EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT!!!!
> IF YOU GET RID OF SOME PAGES THEN WE`LL NEVER GET TO PAGE 230,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> TIRES AT PAGE 230! :biggrin:
> *


I smell a raffle brewing w/ a page number


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:x:


----------



## Justin-Az

5.20-14s not in stock anywhere I guess.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Sep 17 2010, 05:16 PM~18593338
> *5.20-14s not in stock anywhere I guess.
> *


no


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Sep 16 2010, 11:27 PM~18588463
> *DON`T EVEN THINK ABOUT THAT!!!!
> IF YOU GET RID OF SOME PAGES THEN WE`LL NEVER GET TO PAGE 230,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> TIRES AT PAGE 230! :biggrin:
> *


your right!

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump bump it up!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

My magic eight ball says its gonna happen.....so I belive the homie....just sit and wait till they come out from what I was told soon.... :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 20 2010, 01:18 AM~18609015
> *My magic eight ball says its gonna happen.....so I belive the homie....just sit and wait till they come out from what I was told soon.... :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## GONNA FIND HER 39

:h5: :x: :x: :x: :x: :h5: hno: hno:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Jerry is supposed to call us early this week and let us know what his schedule looks like.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 20 2010, 03:39 PM~18613600
> *Jerry is supposed to call us early this week and let us know what his schedule looks like.
> *


 :wow: :0 fo shizzle nizzles!!!!


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18613600
> *Jerry is supposed to call us early this week and let us know what his schedule looks like.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18613600
> *Jerry is supposed to call us early this week and let us know what his schedule looks like.
> *


dont play with our emotions like that


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 20 2010, 04:39 PM~18613600
> *Jerry is supposed to call us early this week and let us know what his schedule looks like.
> *


i like carrots


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 20 2010, 03:39 PM~18613600
> *Jerry is supposed to call us early this week and let us know what his schedule looks like.
> *


Quotes like this make it seem (to me) that you and your partner are not in a position of power at all. This guy Jerry has you guys at his beck and call...for about a year now. He's stone-walling you. Give this guy some deadlines or something. How long are you willing to drag this out?

What is your contingency plan? Can you make a make a modified tire thats close enough to the original design that will get around Jerry's trademarked design yet will still satisfy Lowriders?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 10:57 PM~18617004
> *Quotes like this make it seem (to me) that you and your partner are not in a position of power at all. This guy Jerry has you guys at his beck and call...for about a year now. He's stone-walling you. Give this guy some deadlines or something. How long are you willing to drag this out?
> 
> What is your contingency plan? Can you make a make a modified tire thats close enough to the original design that will get around Jerry's trademarked design yet will still satisfy Lowriders?
> *


It was kind of a sarcastic comment since Jerry rarely follows through with calling us back. We usually have to initiate all contact with him. His attorney however, never has a problem talking to us or following up with us. We have gotten more done with his attorney than Jerry directly.

It has been a year since we started really working hard to make this happen. However it hasn't been a year in terms of any deal with Jerry, more like 6 months or so since he stated since day one that he wouldn't even really work on it until we could show him proof that everything was in place. (Would have been more like 9 months, but after Denman went under we lost about 3 months in the search for a new manufacturer). We have shown him and his attorney the proof that everything is in place and that is why his attorney has been put to work on this.

It's not been all his fault either for the delay (although mostly his with all his procrastinating), we have had to cancel a couple of dates for a meeting because we couldn't make it due to other business that needed tending to. 

We've tried pressing him and making deadlines, doesn't do much, he knows he holds the keys to these tires. We've made him work a little harder and can independently verify that he is doing what we have asked, which is more than he did in the last 25 years!!!!!

Patience is wearing thin, no doubt about it, that's why we have worked so fast to resolve any issues his attorney has presented on Jerry's behalf or request. We know that it keeps him backed in a corner and he has to deal with us and make up his mind all the more quickly. 

A modified tire as you call it has been a backup plan for a long time, but it is really not at all what we want to do. It goes against everything we have worked so hard to do, to end up just making some "knock-off" tire so to speak, that will never bring back the magic of the OG 5.20's. But it is a last resort option if it came to that. 

I just don't see that happening. Neither Jerry or his attorney has ever waivered in stating that this deal will get done.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Thanks for replying back bro. I guess all we can do is wait and see what happens. Whatever happens, I commend you guys on the effort and I'm sure I speak for all the lowriders in saying that.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:thumbsup:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18618452
> *Thanks for replying back bro. I guess all we can do is wait and see what happens. Whatever happens, I commend you guys on the effort and I'm sure I speak for all the lowriders in saying that.
> *



:yes: win lose or draw we know you will have gave it your best shot....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

It's gonna happen , in due time . And when it does , my money is already put back for a set or three ....


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 12:01 PM~18621363
> *It's gonna happen , in due time . And when it does , my money is already put back for a set or three ....
> *


THREE???

You ballin on a uni cycle


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Sep 21 2010, 10:03 AM~18621382
> *THREE???
> 
> You ballin on a uni cycle
> *


Just got a new job ..... Gotta stock up , I'll have the tires waiting for when the coupe is finally done .... :biggrin:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 12:08 PM~18622415
> *Just got a new job ..... Gotta stock up , I'll have the tires waiting for when the coupe is finally done .... :biggrin:
> *



Three wheeling all day err day, eh?

--Turri.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 21 2010, 01:20 AM~18618452
> *Thanks for replying back bro. I guess all we can do is wait and see what happens. Whatever happens, I commend you guys on the effort and I'm sure I speak for all the lowriders in saying that.
> *


No problem homie.  

In all honesty it's straight up FUCKING RIDICULOUS that it is taking this long to work things out with Jerry. I'll say it again, we think we caught him completely off-guard when we put this all together so fast and now he is just scrambling to catch-up and fulfill his end of the deal. 

We don't know what else we can do to speed this process up. We have even offered (on our dime) to let our attorney draft up all the different proposals on the table and have Jerry pick which one he likes. If he doesn't like something we will have them re-drafted to his liking. But it's always the same problem, he doesn't yet know exactly what he wants. Same reason why his lawyer has also been unable to draft up a finalized proposal on Jerry's behalf for us. 

We'll get him


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 21 2010, 04:37 PM~18623299
> *No problem homie.
> 
> In all honesty it's straight up FUCKING RIDICULOUS that it is taking this long to work things out with Jerry.  I'll say it again, we think we caught him completely off-guard when we put this all together so fast and now he is just scrambling to catch-up and fulfill his end of the deal.
> 
> We don't know what else we can do to speed this process up.  We have even offered (on our dime) to let our attorney draft up all the different proposals on the table and have Jerry pick which one he likes.  If he doesn't like something we will have them re-drafted to his liking. But it's always the same problem, he doesn't yet know exactly what he wants.  Same reason why his lawyer has also been unable to draft up a finalized proposal on Jerry's behalf for us.
> 
> We'll get him
> *


if/when this works out and the 5.20's are in production, you and your homie are gonna be HEROES.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 21 2010, 01:45 PM~18623385
> *if/when this works out and the 5.20's are in production, you and your homie are gonna be HEROES.
> *


:yes: x520


----------



## touchdowntodd

they are already heros... its a LOT of work to go thro0ugh and not know for sure whats gonna happen..

i have faith

but either way, you guys are the shit


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 21 2010, 04:45 PM~18625164
> *they are already heros... its a LOT of work to go thro0ugh and not know for sure whats gonna happen..
> 
> i have faith
> 
> but either way, you guys are the shit
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 21 2010, 01:45 PM~18623385
> *if/when this works out and the 5.20's are in production, you and your homie are gonna be HEROES.
> *


Hope they make their $ back fast because all this time and effort is worth $ and frankly nobody is putting in any work to take a loss. Fuggn' lawyers ain't cheap and all this haggling w/them dudes is coming out of somebody's pocket. Ultimately the question that needs to be answered by Jerry is "What is it going to take to get this done and over with"; scarey part is he has no clue!!

Good effort fellas.

--Turri.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 21 2010, 05:58 PM~18624180
> *:yes: x520
> *


i hated to hear the a couple of the NOS 5.20's 64Pimpala got from me were cut up into pieces, but fuck it, its a worthy sacrifice.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2010, 08:26 AM~18630818
> *i hated to hear the a couple of the NOS 5.20's 64Pimpala got from me were cut up into pieces, but fuck it, its a worthy sacrifice.
> *


they didn't die in vain bro.....


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Sep 22 2010, 01:35 PM~18632009
> *they didn't die in vain bro.....
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 21 2010, 01:45 PM~18623385
> *if/when this works out and the 5.20's are in production, you and your homie are gonna be HEROES.
> *


 :werd:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 21 2010, 01:37 PM~18623299
> *No problem homie.
> 
> In all honesty it's straight up FUCKING RIDICULOUS that it is taking this long to work things out with Jerry.  I'll say it again, we think we caught him completely off-guard when we put this all together so fast and now he is just scrambling to catch-up and fulfill his end of the deal.
> 
> We don't know what else we can do to speed this process up.  We have even offered (on our dime) to let our attorney draft up all the different proposals on the table and have Jerry pick which one he likes.  If he doesn't like something we will have them re-drafted to his liking. But it's always the same problem, he doesn't yet know exactly what he wants.  Same reason why his lawyer has also been unable to draft up a finalized proposal on Jerry's behalf for us.
> 
> We'll get him
> *


I appreciate all the updates u have been posting to keep everone informed and the time u put aside considering u don't have any obligation to due so. Thanks man.

PREZ NEWWAVE E.L.A
76 Ghouse being built


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 21 2010, 12:20 AM~18618452
> *Thanks for replying back bro. I guess all we can do is wait and see what happens. Whatever happens, I commend you guys on the effort and I'm sure I speak for all the lowriders in saying that.
> *


x10000000000000


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2010, 10:26 AM~18630818
> *i hated to hear the a couple of the NOS 5.20's 64Pimpala got from me were cut up into pieces, but fuck it, its a worthy sacrifice.
> *


Fucking Sucked man....but it had to be done, no manufacturer could give us a a yes or no answer unless they could see exactly what the tires construction and materials looked like.

Still wish I could of sent out some used tires, but everybody wanted the best samples I could give them.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Sep 23 2010, 08:23 AM~18640496
> *I appreciate all the updates u have been posting to keep everone informed and the time u put aside considering u don't have any obligation to due so.  Thanks man.
> 
> PREZ NEWWAVE E.L.A
> 76 Ghouse being built
> *


We want to keep everyone involved. Probably the best thing about lowriding is the community.

Never fun to post bad news or deal with people who think that we aren't busting are asses on this to make it happen, but thems the breaks some times.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 23 2010, 12:48 PM~18643451
> *We want to keep everyone involved.  Probably the best thing about lowriding is the community.
> 
> Never fun to post bad news or deal with people who think that we aren't busting are asses on this to make it happen, but thems the breaks some times.
> *


thanks again  

I know these tires will be out sometime....good things comes to those who wait

:biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Racerboy talked to Jerry, he told us to call him back first thing Monday to once again try and set-up a meeting. 

Jerry's a busy guy, but man......we know he is stalling. I mean a lunch meeting, seriously whats so hard about finding time for that???


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 23 2010, 01:20 PM~18643740
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry, he told us to call him back first thing Monday to once again try and set-up a meeting.
> 
> Jerry's a busy guy, but man......we know he is stalling.  I mean a lunch meeting, seriously whats so hard about finding time for that???
> *


Can you guys do anything to put real pressure on him? (Work on plan B?) It suggs cause he knows you guys can't make anything happen w/out his blessing and he's fugg'n around making everybody wait. Your guy's time is just as valuable as his + you guys have already put a grip of work in! Sorry about venting, but honestly this is BS; this fugg head keeps putting it off.

--Turri.


----------



## plank




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 23 2010, 01:20 PM~18643740
> *Racerboy talked to Jerry, he told us to call him back first thing Monday to once again try and set-up a meeting.
> 
> Jerry's a busy guy, but man......we know he is stalling.  I mean a lunch meeting, seriously whats so hard about finding time for that???
> *


 :angry:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by plank_@Sep 23 2010, 09:56 PM~18648491
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: Rat race indeed


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 22 2010, 08:26 AM~18630818
> *i hated to hear the a couple of the NOS 5.20's 64Pimpala got from me were cut up into pieces, but fuck it, its a worthy sacrifice.
> *


I wonder where those nos tires came from?


----------



## RAGTOPROY

Id take 5 13s


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 23 2010, 10:20 PM~18647539
> *Can you guys do anything to put real pressure on him?  (Work on plan B?)  It suggs cause he knows you guys can't make anything happen w/out his blessing and he's fugg'n around making everybody wait.  Your guy's time is just as valuable as his + you guys have already put a grip of work in!  Sorry about venting, but honestly this is BS; this fugg head keeps putting it off.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


We only have so much recourse available to us. These are HIS tires and HIS property, HE owns them. Just because he hasn't done anything with them in a long time they still belong to him.

Racerboy is determined to get a meeting date Monday. One way or the other. If he isn't ready to talk terms yet, then meet with us to discuss why the hold up. 

We can trot out the lawyers and battle it out that way, but that would make this take even longer (at least a year minimum from some consultations we had). Lawyers never do anything fast, as long as you keep paying them they will drag it out for years. 

We don't want to do it that way, and Jerry said he doesn't want to do it that way. It doesn't need to come to that. This is not or should not be a very complicated deal. 

Sometimes it feels like we are trying to date his daughter or something, and he is just testing us to make sure that we are worthy of his baby.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## oldskool 67

:drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## touchdowntodd

cant say thanks enough brothas


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Sep 25 2010, 02:00 PM~18657950
> *cant say thanks enough brothas
> *



x2!


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 24 2010, 01:15 PM~18652988
> *We only have so much recourse available to us.  These are HIS tires and HIS property, HE owns them.  Just because he hasn't done anything with them in a long time they still belong to him.
> 
> Racerboy is determined to get a meeting date Monday. One way or the other.  If he isn't ready to talk terms yet, then meet with us to discuss why the hold up.
> 
> We can trot out the lawyers and battle it out that way, but that would make this take even longer (at least a year minimum from some consultations we had).  Lawyers never do anything fast, as long as you keep paying them they will drag it out for years.
> 
> We don't want to do it that way, and Jerry said he doesn't want to do it that way.  It doesn't need to come to that.  This is not or should not be a very complicated deal.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like we are trying to date his daughter or something, and he is just testing us to make sure that we are worthy of his baby.
> *


FELLAS, I LOVE THE LOOK OF THE PREMIUM SPORTWAY, NO DOUBT ABOUT THAT! PLAN B/ DESIGN A 5:20 THAT LOOKS FIRME AND THAT CAN HANDLE THE WEIGHT AND STRENGTH THAT IS NEEDED FOR THE LOWRIDER NEEDS' SHIT I'M SURE YOU WON'T HAVE PROBLEMS SELLING THOSE!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## FoxCustom

I would definitely be interested in 4 14's :naughty:


----------



## 214monte




----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 24 2010, 01:22 PM~18651690
> *I wonder where those nos tires came from?
> *


a dude with a black 67, yellow 67 and an insane 62.


----------



## LAC_MASTA

I say fuck Jerry. Isn't there a 20-year statute on trademarks? I'm sure that's up by now.


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Sep 26 2010, 09:32 AM~18663863
> *I say fuck Jerry. Isn't there a 20-year statute on trademarks? I'm sure that's up by now.
> *


x2  :dunno:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 24 2010, 01:15 PM~18652988
> *We only have so much recourse available to us.  These are HIS tires and HIS property, HE owns them.  Just because he hasn't done anything with them in a long time they still belong to him.
> 
> Racerboy is determined to get a meeting date Monday. One way or the other.  If he isn't ready to talk terms yet, then meet with us to discuss why the hold up.
> 
> We can trot out the lawyers and battle it out that way, but that would make this take even longer (at least a year minimum from some consultations we had).  Lawyers never do anything fast, as long as you keep paying them they will drag it out for years.
> 
> We don't want to do it that way, and Jerry said he doesn't want to do it that way.  It doesn't need to come to that.  This is not or should not be a very complicated deal.
> 
> Sometimes it feels like we are trying to date his daughter or something, and he is just testing us to make sure that we are worthy of his baby.
> *


 :dunno: why does eveybody in here believe your puro pedo story about making these tires! :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 26 2010, 04:31 PM~18666470
> *:dunno: why does eveybody in here believe your puro pedo story about making these tires! :roflmao:
> *


kill yourself...


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 26 2010, 07:19 PM~18667762
> *kill yourself...
> *


u,, ur hears rider :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

KEEP THE B/S OUT


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Alright.....We got Jerry to let us in on some of the reasons why this deal is taking so long. Even though Jerry is the head of his company, his son Brad the successor to Jerry when he retires, also has input and must agree to the deal.

We didn't get to talk with Brad today, but will try to tomorrow. We need to talk to him now and see what he is looking for regarding this deal, or what he and his father Jerry aren't seeing eye to eye on.


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 26 2010, 08:20 AM~18663823
> *a dude with a black 67, yellow 67 and an insane 62.
> *


 :0


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 27 2010, 05:26 PM~18675897
> *Alright.....We got Jerry to let us in on some of the reasons why this deal is taking so long.  Even though Jerry is the head of his company, his son Brad the successor to Jerry when he retires, also has input and must agree to the deal.
> 
> We didn't get to talk with Brad today, but will try to tomorrow.  We need to talk to him now and see what he is looking for regarding this deal, or what he and his father Jerry aren't seeing eye to eye on.
> *


jerry said he has to talk with his uncle luke about copyright infringement, also said brad would have to sighn off on power of attorney, or litigate his bowel movements


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 06:13 PM~18676290
> *jerry said he has to talk with his uncle luke about copyright infringement, also said brad would have to sighn off on power of attorney, or litigate his bowel movements
> *


 No seas pendejo, leave that BS outta here!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 27 2010, 06:40 PM~18676536
> * No seas pendejo, leave that BS outta here!
> *


X2!!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by ForeverMobinChevys_@Sep 27 2010, 05:40 PM~18676536
> * No seas pendejo, leave that BS outta here!
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## mrcadillac

fake topic, u fools gonna wait for eternity for these chaffa ass tires :uh: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 08:57 PM~18677336
> *fake topic, u fools gonna wait for eternity for these chaffa ass tires :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Hopefully they can be built one day, Homies are trying,  meanwhile when I wear out my Hankooks, 5.20's are being made :happysad:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 06:57 PM~18677336
> *fake topic, u fools gonna wait for eternity for these chaffa ass tires :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Even if it is... It's good entertainment! Now go back on your











:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

where the fuck is a mod to ban this waste of bandwidth...


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 27 2010, 07:57 PM~18677336
> *fake topic, u fools gonna wait for eternity for these chaffa ass tires :uh:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


Let's see we can support the fellas for hustling trying to get some tires made or read your ignorant comments... Choices choices... maybe your choice should be to get in OT where these comments are amusing. Keep it positive in here, have some respect for other people's hustle and good intentions. 

--Turri.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 27 2010, 07:13 PM~18677520
> *where the fuck is a mod to ban this waste of bandwidth...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mrcadillac

:uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Sep 27 2010, 08:17 PM~18677555
> *Let's see we can support the fellas for hustling trying to get some tires made or read your ignorant comments... Choices choices... maybe your choice should be to get in OT where these comments are amusing.  Keep it positive in here, have some respect for other people's hustle and good intentions.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Well said


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday. Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet. Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Sep 26 2010, 10:20 AM~18663823
> *a dude with a black 67, yellow 67 and an insane 62.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 29 2010, 02:54 PM~18693382
> *Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday.  Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet.  Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.
> *


Finally a meeting :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 29 2010, 03:54 PM~18693382
> *Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday.  Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet.  Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 29 2010, 12:54 PM~18693382
> *Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday.  Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet.  Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 29 2010, 12:54 PM~18693382
> *Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday.  Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet.  Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

one love homies


----------



## hoppin62

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## ROBERTO G

why cant yall just make another tire that looks like these tires just different name?? people will still buy them if they are good tires just look wwk wheels different name but same quality perhaps better and they are still selling


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 1 2010, 10:51 AM~18710898
> *why cant yall just make another tire that looks like these tires just different name?? people will still buy them if they are good tires just look wwk wheels different name but same quality perhaps better and they are still selling
> *


stfu and re-read the topic 

everythings been discussed


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 1 2010, 04:43 PM~18712981
> *stfu and re-read the topic
> 
> everythings been discussed
> *


56 pages? no thank you


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Oct 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18713023
> *56 pages? no thank you
> *


you must be ok with wearing off brand clothes and eating generic food too huh? a sportway is a sportway, everything else is just a tire.....


----------



## azmobn06

:0 :0


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 29 2010, 12:54 PM~18693382
> *Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday.  Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet.  Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.
> *


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 1 2010, 03:11 PM~18713236
> *you must be ok with wearing off brand clothes and eating generic food too huh?  a sportway is a sportway, everything else is just a tire.....*


 :werd:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 1 2010, 03:11 PM~18713236
> *you must be ok with wearing off brand clothes and eating generic food too huh?  a sportway is a sportway, everything else is just a tire.....
> *


BALLLLIN!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Quagmire

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G+Oct 1 2010, 02:47 PM~18713023-->
> 
> 
> 
> 56 pages? no thank you
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-mrcadillac_@Oct 2 2010, 08:57 PM~18721505
> *BALLLLIN!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I THINK THESE DUMBASS OFF TOPIC DWELLERS ARE JUST MAD THAT NO ONE IS MAKING THESE IN 1" WHITE WALLS. THATS WHY THEY WONT SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY WHERE THEY BELONG.


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 3 2010, 07:31 AM~18723075
> *I THINK THESE DUMBASS OFF TOPIC DWELLERS ARE JUST MAD THAT NO ONE IS MAKING THESE IN 1" WHITE WALLS. THATS WHY THEY WONT SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY WHERE THEY BELONG.
> *


ALLLRIIIiiiiGHTT!!!!!


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 3 2010, 09:31 AM~18723075
> *I THINK THESE DUMBASS OFF TOPIC DWELLERS ARE JUST MAD THAT NO ONE IS MAKING THESE IN 1" WHITE WALLS. THATS WHY THEY WONT SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY WHERE THEY BELONG.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wave: :drama: :sprint:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Quagmire_@Oct 3 2010, 07:31 AM~18723075
> *I THINK THESE DUMBASS OFF TOPIC DWELLERS ARE JUST MAD THAT NO ONE IS MAKING THESE IN 1" WHITE WALLS. THATS WHY THEY WONT SHUT THE FUCK UP AND STAY WHERE THEY BELONG.
> *


no one is making them period! :uh: :happysad:


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

WHATS UP HOMIES IS THIS EVER GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## baggedout81

Only been 10 months since this thread was started.

Some of Ya'll act like fuckin Rome was built over night.There's still a long road ahead w/ manufacturing/testing/distribution etc.

Why dont you guys just start up a "NO 5.20 gonna be made" topic stop clogging up this topic w/ garbage


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 4 2010, 07:39 PM~18731467
> *Only been 10 months since this thread was started.
> 
> Some of Ya'll act like fuckin Rome was built over night.There's still a long road ahead w/ manufacturing/testing/distribution etc.
> 
> Why dont you guys just start up a "NO 5.20 gonna be made" topic stop clogging up this topic w/ garbage
> *


Quoted for truth


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 4 2010, 01:39 PM~18731467
> *Only been 10 months since this thread was started.
> 
> Some of Ya'll act like fuckin Rome was built over night.There's still a long road ahead w/ manufacturing/testing/distribution etc.
> 
> Why dont you guys just start up a "NO 5.20 gonna be made" topic stop clogging up this topic w/ garbage
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 4 2010, 10:39 AM~18731467
> *Only been 10 months since this thread was started.
> 
> Some of Ya'll act like fuckin Rome was built over night.There's still a long road ahead w/ manufacturing/testing/distribution etc.
> 
> Why dont you guys just start up a "NO 5.20 gonna be made" topic stop clogging up this topic w/ garbage
> *





> _Originally posted by Firefly+Oct 4 2010, 10:58 AM~18731649-->
> 
> 
> 
> Quoted for truth
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Oct 4 2010, 11:40 AM~18732009
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Sep 29 2010, 11:54 AM~18693382
> *Talked to Brad and Jerry and we got a meeting with Jerry next Wednesday.  Brad should also be there, but not confirmed yet.  Brad said Jerry hasn't really been keeping him in the loop on this, so we hope he is there to work with them both directly.
> *


so is the meeting still on for tomorrow???? :nicoderm:


----------



## slo

you should telecast this meeting streaming to LIL


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 5 2010, 10:02 AM~18740719
> *you should telecast this meeting streaming to LIL
> 
> 
> *


helll yeah!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by plank_@Oct 4 2010, 10:26 PM~18738048
> *so is the meeting still on for tomorrow???? :nicoderm:
> *


no,, brad was upset with jerry,so he requested a delay, his attorney jim bob thornton, will be at the meeting


----------



## azmobn06

:uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

X2.....


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

x67


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:drama: :drama: :drama: waiting to hear what happened today....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Meeting got rescheduled for Tuesday morning.


----------



## purecandy az

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 4 2010, 10:39 AM~18731467
> *Only been 10 months since this thread was started.
> 
> Some of Ya'll act like fuckin Rome was built over night.There's still a long road ahead w/ manufacturing/testing/distribution etc.
> 
> Why dont you guys just start up a "NO 5.20 gonna be made" topic stop clogging up this topic w/ garbage
> *


takes time im waitng hope before spring


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 6 2010, 05:47 PM~18754258
> *Meeting got rescheduled for Tuesday morning.
> *


actually till tues afternoon, jerrys not feeling too good


----------



## Justin-Az

:biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:

due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.

i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.

none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.

if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.

no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.

even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.

so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.

so, once again, we wait.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 26 2010, 04:31 PM~18666470
> *:dunno: why does eveybody in here believe your puro pedo story about making these tires! :roflmao:
> *


 go play in your room and let the adults talk, okay?


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18755906
> *havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:
> 
> due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.
> 
> i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.
> 
> none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.
> 
> if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.
> 
> no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.
> 
> even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands  of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.
> 
> so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.
> 
> so, once again, we wait.
> *


yea i talked to jerry just now, and he said your full of it, also said he didnt want to deal with you cus your rushing him :angry:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 6 2010, 08:31 PM~18755973
> *go play in your room and let the adults talk, okay?
> *


X2!!


----------



## hoppin62

Not good news


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 6 2010, 10:23 PM~18755906
> *havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:
> 
> due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.
> 
> i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.
> 
> none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.
> 
> if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.
> 
> no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.
> 
> even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands  of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.
> 
> so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.
> 
> so, once again, we wait.
> *


how about maybe we just all write in and weigh in for the guys to produce these tires again... obvious the TRADE MARK DELIMA stroked them the wrong way. 

However they did stop making em for a reason...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 6 2010, 08:34 PM~18756001
> *yea i talked to jerry just now, and he said your full of it, also said he didnt want to deal with you cus your rushing him :angry:
> *


stfu. go molest your little sister


----------



## Reverend Hearse

fucking shit, jerry didn't give 2 flying fucks about these tires until you guys put in all the work to get the necessary info and contacts to make shit happen. now all of sudden they are like his most prized possession.he lied and made many, many stories about the whereabouts of the molds, even saying that they didnt exist anymore, which proved to be more of his bullshit. i think you guys have offered up a very generous and safe for jerry proposal, he would be stupid or crazy not to take, im not sure at this point what to think. that old coot has more money then he will ever be able to spend before he dies, and im not too sure brad knows the significance of the 5.20 tire or cares enough about those who drive on it. 


i still have my faith , though it is beginning to wane a bit, and when they finally get produced, ill be in line for one of the first sets. (unless it jerry producing them , then ill stick to hunting og rubber, fuck him...)


----------



## Rod Stewart

set up a pay-pal account so we (layitlow) can donate something for the cause - whether it be for the 5k or towards your own replicas. i'll chip in for sure.

shit, cokers are not authentic 5.20's and they sold. 


has dude (jerry) expressed disinterest in dealing with you guys, period? i only say this because certain narrow-minded individuals don't like dealing with lowriders. wondering if he came off as that type. not saying you and your partner(s) are uneducated.... maybe some legal representation could assist your situation? 

i probably should have read more of the topic. :happysad:


----------



## slo

lets keep moving forward one way or another


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 7 2010, 03:01 PM~18761593
> *stfu. go molest your little sister
> *


dont have one, wheres yours :wow:


----------



## streetking

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 6 2010, 09:23 PM~18755906
> *havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:
> 
> due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.
> 
> i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.
> 
> none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.
> 
> if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.
> 
> no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.
> 
> even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands  of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.
> 
> so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.
> 
> so, once again, we wait.
> *


What the f**k!!!!!! What is this guys problem!!! You guys have put in all this time and effort , he hasnt done shit . And he doent have to do anything but collect money! what really is this guys issue???


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Oct 7 2010, 08:43 PM~18763951
> *What the f**k!!!!!! What is this guys problem!!! You guys have put in all this time and effort , he hasnt done shit . And he doent have to do anything but collect money! what really is this guys issue???
> *


if we only knew....

we have handed him everything on a silver platter. you can lead a horse to water....

i have a call to him on monday. if this meeting gets pushed away, i will drive down there and just show up, and not leave until

a) he makes some sort of commitment
b) the cops come

we are at a crossroads here. this is ready to go. we have molds and we have a manufacturer. this is monumental, because at this time last year, the molds were still unaccounted for.

for all you skeptics out there, the reason these tires are not being made yet is because of one person and one person only: jerry saunders. 64 and i have been working on this tirelessly (no pun intended) hundreds of hours have been spent on the phone and computer talking to every tire maker ON THE PLANET.

we will NOT give up on this, guys.


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 7 2010, 08:55 PM~18764043
> *if we only knew....
> 
> we have handed him everything on a silver platter. you can lead a horse to water....
> 
> i have a call to him on monday. if this meeting gets pushed away, i will drive down there and just show up, and not leave until
> 
> a) he makes some sort of commitment
> b) the cops come
> 
> we are at a crossroads here. this is ready to go. we have molds and we have a manufacturer. this is monumental, because at this time last year, the molds were still unaccounted for.
> 
> for all you skeptics out there, the reason these tires are not being made yet is because of one person and one person only: jerry saunders. 64 and i have been working on this tirelessly (no pun intended)  hundreds of hours have been spent on the phone and computer talking to every tire maker ON THE PLANET.
> 
> we will NOT give up on this, guys.
> *


talked to jerry he said ''fuuuuuckkkkkk yoooou!! :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 7 2010, 09:09 PM~18764143
> *talked to jerry he said ''fuuuuuckkkkkk yoooou!! :biggrin:
> *


mrcadillac is jerrys love child! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 7 2010, 08:55 PM~18764043
> *if we only knew....
> 
> we have handed him everything on a silver platter. you can lead a horse to water....
> 
> i have a call to him on monday. if this meeting gets pushed away, i will drive down there and just show up, and not leave until
> 
> a) he makes some sort of commitment
> b) the cops come
> 
> we are at a crossroads here. this is ready to go. we have molds and we have a manufacturer. this is monumental, because at this time last year, the molds were still unaccounted for.
> 
> for all you skeptics out there, the reason these tires are not being made yet is because of one person and one person only: jerry saunders. 64 and i have been working on this tirelessly (no pun intended)  hundreds of hours have been spent on the phone and computer talking to every tire maker ON THE PLANET.
> 
> we will NOT give up on this, guys.
> *



Let keep pushing fellas!


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 7 2010, 08:55 PM~18764043
> *if we only knew....
> 
> we have handed him everything on a silver platter. you can lead a horse to water....
> 
> i have a call to him on monday. if this meeting gets pushed away, i will drive down there and just show up, and not leave until
> 
> a) he makes some sort of commitment
> b) the cops come
> 
> we are at a crossroads here. this is ready to go. we have molds and we have a manufacturer. this is monumental, because at this time last year, the molds were still unaccounted for.
> 
> for all you skeptics out there, the reason these tires are not being made yet is because of one person and one person only: jerry saunders. 64 and i have been working on this tirelessly (no pun intended)  hundreds of hours have been spent on the phone and computer talking to every tire maker ON THE PLANET.
> 
> we will NOT give up on this, guys.
> *


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## Reverend Hearse

5.20 TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 7 2010, 08:55 PM~18764043
> *if we only knew....
> 
> we have handed him everything on a silver platter. you can lead a horse to water....
> 
> i have a call to him on monday. if this meeting gets pushed away, i will drive down there and just show up, and not leave until
> 
> a) he makes some sort of commitment
> b) the cops come
> 
> we are at a crossroads here. this is ready to go. we have molds and we have a manufacturer. this is monumental, because at this time last year, the molds were still unaccounted for.
> 
> for all you skeptics out there, the reason these tires are not being made yet is because of one person and one person only: jerry saunders. 64 and i have been working on this tirelessly (no pun intended)  hundreds of hours have been spent on the phone and computer talking to every tire maker ON THE PLANET.
> 
> we will NOT give up on this, guys.
> *


Let's start a collection to bail out racer boy, I have a bad feeling he is going to end up in a holding tank..... :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER

I want some!


----------



## AndrewH

so is this Jerry guy just waiting for you guys to go away, so HE can make the tires, now that he's realized the market for them and would have little to no startup costs if he were to do it?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Sadly it seems like it. But it's not like he hasn't known about te demand for these tires, he has been gettin phone calls about then fir years .....


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 8 2010, 01:45 PM~18767832
> *so is this Jerry guy just waiting for you guys to go away, so HE can make the tires, now that he's realized the market for them and would have little to no startup costs if he were to do it?
> *


yea jerry is an old white man,, he wants to drag this shit out,, hes tired of these lil queers trying to get rich off his bad ass looking unsafe tires :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I seem the feel the banhammer is needed on isle 5.20 .... Where the fuck us Topdogg when you need him :angry:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 8 2010, 06:37 PM~18769483
> *I seem the feel the banhammer is needed on isle 5.20 .... Where the fuck us Topdogg when you need him :angry:
> *


you got bad grammar bro,, not sure why you want sportways in the first place, they not made for hearses or bicycles... ole snitch ass crybaby :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18769599
> *you got bad grammar bro,, not sure why you want sportways in the first place, they not made for hearses or bicycles... ole snitch ass crybaby :uh:  :cheesy:
> *



lol


----------



## [email protected]

what if jerry had a fall down some steps :naughty:


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 6 2010, 08:23 PM~18755906
> *havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:
> 
> due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.
> 
> i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.
> 
> none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.
> 
> if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.
> 
> no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.
> 
> even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands  of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.
> 
> so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.
> 
> so, once again, we wait.
> *


In my opinion I think Jerry's just stringing you guys along until the time for you to oppose his opposition has expired. Then he'll just blow you off all together. I think you should oppose. Either way the end result will be the same and no tires will be produced. But at least you don't hand him all of your hard work and time on a silver platter.


----------



## brad4372

x5.20


----------



## touchdowntodd

agreed,,, i think this is the point in this to take a stand, or the tires may never be made again..

i for one would ride a repop tire with 5 tread bars and the same dimensions, but the mold making process isnt affordable as you said..

id ride jerry like a dirty bitch at the bunny ranch on a dude from rollerz only right now.... its the ONLY way imho


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 10 2010, 12:37 AM~18775551
> *In my opinion I think Jerry's just stringing you guys along until the time for you to oppose his opposition has expired. Then he'll just blow you off all together. I think you should oppose. Either way the end result will be the same and no tires will be produced. But at least you don't hand him all of your hard work and time on a silver platter.
> *


Totally agree. The opposition time frame expires and then you have 0 leverage; fugg him. If you don't oppose then there's no reason to ever talk to you guys if he doesn't want to; after all everything is set-up already. He could hand over the details to someone else (lawyer, office worker, whatever) and have them start the process then he gets 2/3's more $ than what you're offering him. FUGG JERRY.

--Turri.


----------



## TopDogg

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 8 2010, 06:37 PM~18769483
> *I seem the feel the banhammer is needed on isle 5.20 .... Where the fuck us Topdogg when you need him :angry:
> *



I'm here, and watching Mr Cadillac very closely.

A word to the wise, "If you cannot say anything nice, DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL"


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

your probably gonna have to piss the old man off to know where he really stands on this matter.... you get peoples emotions involved and they start talkin. fuck it, jam his old ass up


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Oct 10 2010, 10:53 AM~18776880
> *I'm here, and watching Mr Cadillac very closely.
> 
> A word to the wise, "If you cannot say anything nice, DON'T SAY ANYTHING AT ALL"
> *


 :wow:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Oct 10 2010, 01:37 AM~18775551
> *In my opinion I think Jerry's just stringing you guys along until the time for you to oppose his opposition has expired. Then he'll just blow you off all together. I think you should oppose. Either way the end result will be the same and no tires will be produced. But at least you don't hand him all of your hard work and time on a silver platter.
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU ON THIS,,,,,HE`S DRAGGING HIS FEET FOR A REASON,,,,,,,
AND I THINK YOUR SPOT ON.
IF HE TRULY WANTED THE TIRES MADE,PRODUCTON WOULD HAVE STARTED. HE WANTS THE WHOLE PIE,,,,NOT A 1/3rd!
TIE UP THE NAME. 
AT LEAST IF HE DECIDES TO MAKE THE TIRES LATER ON, HE`LL NEED TO BUY IT FROM YOU GUYS.
OR GIVE YOU A CUT,
JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 11 2010, 05:00 PM~18785660
> *I AGREE WITH YOU ON THIS,,,,,HE`S DRAGGING HIS FEET FOR A REASON,,,,,,,
> AND I THINK YOUR SPOT ON.
> IF HE TRULY WANTED THE TIRES MADE,PRODUCTON WOULD HAVE STARTED. HE WANTS THE WHOLE PIE,,,,NOT A 1/3rd!
> TIE UP THE NAME.
> AT LEAST IF HE DECIDES TO MAKE THE TIRES LATER ON, HE`LL NEED TO BUY IT FROM YOU GUYS.
> OR GIVE YOU A CUT,
> JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:
> *


----------



## silverseven

Can somone tell me whats wrong with the coker 5.20S???? I know og is og but what are some peoples dislikes about the ones that are already out???


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Oct 11 2010, 08:33 PM~18787528
> *Can somone tell me whats wrong with the coker 5.20S???? I know og is og but what are some peoples dislikes about the ones that are already out???
> *


 different topic


----------



## silverseven

fair enough......anyway "A" for effort trying to get these things remade


----------



## GUERO85

IS THERE A CONTACT NUMBER SO I CAN CALL FOR MORE INFO NEED FOUR 14X7S 5-20S


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by GUERO85_@Oct 12 2010, 12:39 PM~18791417
> *IS THERE A CONTACT NUMBER SO I CAN CALL FOR MORE INFO NEED FOUR 14X7S 5-20S
> *


Umm not trying to be an ass but are you slow??


----------



## hoppin62

:wow:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 11 2010, 05:00 PM~18785660
> *I AGREE WITH YOU ON THIS,,,,,HE`S DRAGGING HIS FEET FOR A REASON,,,,,,,
> AND I THINK YOUR SPOT ON.
> IF HE TRULY WANTED THE TIRES MADE,PRODUCTON WOULD HAVE STARTED. HE WANTS THE WHOLE PIE,,,,NOT A 1/3rd!
> TIE UP THE NAME.
> AT LEAST IF HE DECIDES TO MAKE THE TIRES LATER ON, HE`LL NEED TO BUY IT FROM YOU GUYS.
> OR GIVE YOU A CUT,
> JUST MY 2 CENTS :biggrin:
> *


/end topic


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 12 2010, 06:43 PM~18794792
> */end topic
> *


:yessad:


----------



## hoppin62

This is the end.........


----------



## Airborne

if he doesn't have a current registered trademanrk you can get one.

This guy is a classic hoarder. It is pathalogical and damn near impossible to over come.

He would have to be medicated to make a reasonable decision about the tire molds.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 13 2010, 06:55 AM~18797728
> *if he doesn't have a current registered trademanrk you can get one.
> 
> This guy is a classic hoarder. It is pathalogical and damn near impossible to over come.
> 
> He would have to be medicated to make a reasonable decision about the tire molds.
> *


SOME GHB?


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 13 2010, 04:55 AM~18797728
> *if he doesn't have a current registered trademanrk you can get one.
> 
> This guy is a classic hoarder. It is pathalogical and damn near impossible to over come.
> 
> He would have to be medicated to make a reasonable decision about the tire molds.
> *


There it is... slip something in his drink! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

it's just a name..move on without the name!! just my 2 cents..


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk. If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.

And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times. I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof. He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing. He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing. He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.

We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?" and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment. and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one. He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does. He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.

So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans. 

Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made. The 20K figure is for US made molds. We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost. Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does. He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.

We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.

Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority. He seemed to comprehend what we meant. 

We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed. We have no plans on giving up.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 13 2010, 02:12 PM~18801284
> *The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk.  If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.
> 
> And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times.  I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof.  He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing.  He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing.  He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.
> 
> We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?"  and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment.  and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one.  He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does.  He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.
> 
> So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans.
> 
> Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made.  The 20K figure is for US made molds.  We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost.  Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does.  He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.
> 
> We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.
> 
> Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority.  He seemed to comprehend what we meant.
> 
> We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed.  We have no plans on giving up.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

no one is giving up hope homie... this WILL happen i know it


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 13 2010, 02:12 PM~18801284
> *The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk.  If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.
> 
> And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times.  I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof.  He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing.  He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing.  He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.
> 
> We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?"  and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment.  and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one.  He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does.  He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.
> 
> So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans.
> 
> Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made.  The 20K figure is for US made molds.  We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost.  Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does.  He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.
> 
> We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.
> 
> Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority.  He seemed to comprehend what we meant.
> 
> We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed.  We have no plans on giving up.
> *


:worship:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Oct 11 2010, 08:33 PM~18787528
> *Can somone tell me whats wrong with the coker 5.20S???? I know og is og but what are some peoples dislikes about the ones that are already out???
> *


 long story, and i think i posted a topic on it a while back.

the short version is they are 2 ply tires and rated at 730 lbs (+/-) they have a high failure rate, but its not the tires fault. most fail at the whitewall where it meets the sidewall, as the whitewall is cut into the tire and is a weak point.

the sportways we plan on building are 4 ply with a 6 ply strength


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 13 2010, 02:12 PM~18801284
> *The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk.  If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.
> 
> And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times.  I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof.  He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing.  He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing.  He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.
> 
> We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?"  and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment.  and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one.  He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does.  He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.
> 
> So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans.
> 
> Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made.  The 20K figure is for US made molds.  We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost.  Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does.  He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.
> 
> We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.
> 
> Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority.  He seemed to comprehend what we meant.
> 
> We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed.  We have no plans on giving up.
> *


to oppose him would have meant a $5000 retainer paid to a trademark attorney. there was no guarantee that we would prevail, as common law trademark laws are vague at best.

so like 64 said, we took a calculated risk. i think it was the right thing to do.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 13 2010, 02:12 PM~18801284
> *The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk.  If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.
> 
> And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times.  I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof.  He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing.  He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing.  He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.
> 
> We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?"  and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment.  and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one.  He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does.  He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.
> 
> So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans.
> 
> Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made.  The 20K figure is for US made molds.  We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost.  Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does.  He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.
> 
> We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.
> 
> Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority.  He seemed to comprehend what we meant.
> 
> We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed.  We have no plans on giving up.
> *





> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18805085
> *to oppose him would have meant a $5000 retainer paid to a trademark attorney. there was no guarantee that we would prevail, as common law trademark laws are vague at best.
> 
> so like 64 said, we took a calculated risk. i think it was the right thing to do.
> *



Keep pushing fellas


----------



## the fly

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 13 2010, 08:48 PM~18805085
> *to oppose him would have meant a $5000 retainer paid to a trademark attorney. there was no guarantee that we would prevail, as common law trademark laws are vague at best.
> 
> so like 64 said, we took a calculated risk. i think it was the right thing to do.
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## slo

come on


----------



## SUPREME69

I HAD A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TOPIC WITH SOMEONE IN VEGAS. I CANT REMEMBER WHO THOUGH. THE WAY I LEFT THAT DISCUSSION IS. JERRY IS A RICH OLD WHITE MAN WHO HAS MORE MONEY THAN HE COULD ACTUALLY SPEND BEFORE HE DIES. HE IS LIKE THOSE GUYS YOU BUG CONSTANTLY. ABOUT BUYING THAT ROTTING CAR IN THEIR BACKYARD, AND THEIR ANSWER IS STILL NO. HE PROBABLY ENJOYS BLOWING SMOKE UP YOUR ASS. AND GETS A KICK OUTTA YOU GUYS THINKING THEIR IS POSITIVE FOWARD MOVEMENT WITH TIRE PRODUCTION.

THIS IS IN NO WAY A NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS YOUR EFFORTS. IT IS SIMPLY HOW I LEFT THAT CONVERSATION ABOUT JERRY. I HONESTLY HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.


----------



## LAGERO

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Keep up the fight! :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 13 2010, 09:18 PM~18805586
> *Keep pushing fellas
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18806141
> *I HAD A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TOPIC WITH SOMEONE IN VEGAS. I CANT REMEMBER WHO THOUGH. THE WAY I LEFT THAT DISCUSSION IS. JERRY IS A RICH OLD WHITE MAN WHO HAS MORE MONEY THAN HE COULD ACTUALLY SPEND BEFORE HE DIES. HE IS LIKE THOSE GUYS YOU BUG CONSTANTLY. ABOUT BUYING THAT ROTTING CAR IN THEIR BACKYARD, AND THEIR ANSWER IS STILL NO. HE PROBABLY ENJOYS BLOWING SMOKE UP YOUR ASS. AND GETS A KICK OUTTA YOU GUYS THINKING THEIR IS POSITIVE FOWARD MOVEMENT WITH TIRE PRODUCTION.
> 
> THIS IS IN NO WAY A NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS YOUR EFFORTS. IT IS SIMPLY HOW I LEFT THAT CONVERSATION ABOUT JERRY. I HONESTLY HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

Damn i cant wait till yall get this done!!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2010, 09:48 PM~18806141
> *I HAD A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TOPIC WITH SOMEONE IN VEGAS. I CANT REMEMBER WHO THOUGH. THE WAY I LEFT THAT DISCUSSION IS. JERRY IS A RICH OLD WHITE MAN WHO HAS MORE MONEY THAN HE COULD ACTUALLY SPEND BEFORE HE DIES. HE IS LIKE THOSE GUYS YOU BUG CONSTANTLY. ABOUT BUYING THAT ROTTING CAR IN THEIR BACKYARD, AND THEIR ANSWER IS STILL NO. HE PROBABLY ENJOYS BLOWING SMOKE UP YOUR ASS. AND GETS A KICK OUTTA YOU GUYS THINKING THEIR IS POSITIVE FOWARD MOVEMENT WITH TIRE PRODUCTION.
> 
> THIS IS IN NO WAY A NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS YOUR EFFORTS. IT IS SIMPLY HOW I LEFT THAT CONVERSATION ABOUT JERRY. I HONESTLY HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.
> *


i agree 100%. he has, on a consistant basis, flooded us with mis-information. but this is really the only way we can do this. my dad, who is an attorney (but not a trademark attorney) basically said we are really just tossing the dice. common law trademarks are next to impossible to disprove, and it would cost thousands just to get it to litigation. furthermore, should jerry prevail, and he is awarded the name, we would be done for. at that point, he would be the only one to remake that tire.

since 64 and I have hundreds of hours invested in this, as well as a lot of money, we will continue to fight as best we can. 

if you remember who you spoke with, please pm me or 64 with details. we will guarantee his anonymity.


----------



## TRY ME

This guy is trying to stall you. He probably has a contract with someone else. The other guy has all the tires going over seas. Their making dough in Japan. When their contract runs out its on in U.S. Just ask when the contract is over. I think thats why hes stalling you guys.


----------



## chromeandpaint

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 13 2010, 09:48 PM~18806141
> *I HAD A DISCUSSION ABOUT THIS TOPIC WITH SOMEONE IN VEGAS. I CANT REMEMBER WHO THOUGH. THE WAY I LEFT THAT DISCUSSION IS. JERRY IS A RICH OLD WHITE MAN WHO HAS MORE MONEY THAN HE COULD ACTUALLY SPEND BEFORE HE DIES. HE IS LIKE THOSE GUYS YOU BUG CONSTANTLY. ABOUT BUYING THAT ROTTING CAR IN THEIR BACKYARD, AND THEIR ANSWER IS STILL NO. HE PROBABLY ENJOYS BLOWING SMOKE UP YOUR ASS. AND GETS A KICK OUTTA YOU GUYS THINKING THEIR IS POSITIVE FOWARD MOVEMENT WITH TIRE PRODUCTION.
> 
> THIS IS IN NO WAY A NEGATIVE COMMENT TOWARDS YOUR EFFORTS. IT IS SIMPLY HOW I LEFT THAT CONVERSATION ABOUT JERRY. I HONESTLY HOPE IT ALL WORKS OUT.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## 1229

TTMFT, for your efforts.


----------



## touchdowntodd

hope is not gone for me..

jerry is a greedy fucker.. im sure he will work it out.. hes lazy and likes money.. LOL.. this is the right deal, no work for him, just needs to be the right amount of money..

you guys are teh shit for this


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:happysad:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 06:52 AM~18832038
> *TTMFT, for your efforts.
> *


x2


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 17 2010, 07:52 AM~18832038
> *TTMFT, for your efforts.
> *


yup, x3!
you guys did more than anybody else was willing to do, 
if it happens, or don`t happen,you guys get alot of credit for riding it to the end!


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Oct 17 2010, 03:27 PM~18834235
> *yup, x3!
> you guys did more than anybody else was willing to do,
> if it happens, or don`t happen,you guys get alot of credit for riding it to the end!*


this should be noted in Lowrider history


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 17 2010, 04:38 PM~18834596
> *this should be noted in Lowrider history
> *


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## slickpanther

Theres no more 13" whitewall tires except the ugly MILESTAR brand, so for the sake of your own lowriders, ya'll ****** better hurry up :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:wow:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 18 2010, 06:53 PM~18845589
> *Theres no more 13" whitewall tires except the ugly MILESTAR brand, so for the sake of your own lowriders, ya'll ****** better hurry up :0
> *


 :uh: ***** u a lowrider too! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

:wow:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 18 2010, 08:53 PM~18845589
> *Theres no more 13" whitewall tires except the ugly MILESTAR brand, so for the sake of your own lowriders, ya'll ****** better hurry up :0
> *


Watch your mouth :twak: 

Damn that sucks on the other tires though. Happening faster than we thought.

We are working on Jerry, and we are working on our backup plans if needed. We are working as fast as we can! 

Racerboy is working with Jerry on getting a date and time. He already called him this morning and has a follow up call this afternoon, after Jerry gets his schedule figured out. and we have been talking to the people needed to get the ball rolling on the back-up plans if it comes to that.


----------



## Rod Stewart

fingers crossed.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 19 2010, 01:44 PM~18852503
> *Watch your mouth :twak:
> 
> Damn that sucks on the other tires though.  Happening faster than we thought.
> 
> We are working on Jerry, and we are working on our backup plans if needed.  We are working as fast as we can!
> 
> Racerboy is working with Jerry on getting a date and time. He already called him this morning and has a follow up call this afternoon, after Jerry gets his schedule figured out.  and we have been talking to the people needed to get the ball rolling on the back-up plans if it comes to that.
> *


:run:


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 19 2010, 01:44 PM~18852503
> *Watch your mouth :twak:
> 
> Damn that sucks on the other tires though.  Happening faster than we thought.
> 
> We are working on Jerry, and we are working on our backup plans if needed.  We are working as fast as we can!
> 
> Racerboy is working with Jerry on getting a date and time. He already called him this morning and has a follow up call this afternoon, after Jerry gets his schedule figured out.  and we have been talking to the people needed to get the ball rolling on the back-up plans if it comes to that.
> *


jerry said hes going on vacation,, said hes stressed out


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 19 2010, 01:44 PM~18852503
> *Watch your mouth :twak:
> 
> Damn that sucks on the other tires though.  Happening faster than we thought.
> 
> We are working on Jerry, and we are working on our backup plans if needed.  We are working as fast as we can!
> 
> Racerboy is working with Jerry on getting a date and time. He already called him this morning and has a follow up call this afternoon, after Jerry gets his schedule figured out.  and we have been talking to the people needed to get the ball rolling on the back-up plans if it comes to that.
> *


I was just playin' bro. I just hope that when Coker makes these tires he makes them RIGHT this time... because a 5.20 will NEVER be as safe and reliable as a radial but at least make them the best you can.


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Oct 19 2010, 01:47 PM~18852534
> *fingers crossed.
> *


X2


----------



## slickpanther

I called Coker Tire this morning to confirm the rumors that I've been seeing on Layitlow... IT'S TRUE! COKER IS REPRODUCING THE 5.20 :biggrin: 

I called and asked if the tires had been "improved" since the price of them had gone up (I pretended to act ignorant of the situation). The sales represenative told me that the manufacturing plant that was producing them before went out of business and now the tires are/will be made at a new location and will be available around December 2010/january 2011. He also confirmed that the new tires will be stronger due to the higher bias ply rating :cheesy:

To double check, I later called again on my lunch break and a second represenative told me the same exact thing


----------



## mrcadillac

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 20 2010, 06:54 PM~18864893
> *I called Coker Tire this morning to confirm the rumors that I've been seeing on Layitlow... IT'S TRUE! COKER IS REPRODUCING THE 5.20 :biggrin:
> 
> I called and asked if the tires had been "improved" since the price of them had gone up (I pretended to act ignorant of the situation). The sales represenative told me that the manufacturing plant that was producing them before went out of business and now the tires are/will be made at a new location and will be available around December 2010/january 2011. He also confirmed that the new tires will be stronger due to the higher bias ply rating :cheesy:
> 
> To double check, I later called again on my lunch break and a second represenative told me the same exact thing
> *


yep corky corker teamed up with jerry,, and they gonna re do the 5.20,, thay also gonna make 5.60's, and a radial :0


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 20 2010, 06:57 PM~18864925
> *yep corky corker teamed up with jerry,, and they gonna re do the 5.20,, thay also gonna make 5.60's, and a radial :0
> *


A radial?! :run: :x: :biggrin: In all sizes? If the new 5.20s were to be made out of nylon like the originals, it would be PERFECT


----------



## hoppin62

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 20 2010, 06:59 PM~18864962
> *If the new 5.20s were to be made out of nylon like the originals, it would be PERFECT
> *



is that even possible with todays DOT rules and regulations?


----------



## 19jaquez84

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 20 2010, 05:54 PM~18864893
> *I called Coker Tire this morning to confirm the rumors that I've been seeing on Layitlow... IT'S TRUE! COKER IS REPRODUCING THE 5.20 :biggrin:
> 
> I called and asked if the tires had been "improved" since the price of them had gone up (I pretended to act ignorant of the situation). The sales represenative told me that the manufacturing plant that was producing them before went out of business and now the tires are/will be made at a new location and will be available around December 2010/january 2011. He also confirmed that the new tires will be stronger due to the higher bias ply rating :cheesy:
> 
> To double check, I later called again on my lunch break and a second represenative told me the same exact thing
> *


 :biggrin: :x: 























































































:boink:


----------



## touchdowntodd

so will these have teh right tread?


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 20 2010, 07:54 PM~18864893
> *I called Coker Tire this morning to confirm the rumors that I've been seeing on Layitlow... IT'S TRUE! COKER IS REPRODUCING THE 5.20 :biggrin:
> 
> I called and asked if the tires had been "improved" since the price of them had gone up (I pretended to act ignorant of the situation). The sales represenative told me that the manufacturing plant that was producing them before went out of business and now the tires are/will be made at a new location and will be available around December 2010/january 2011. He also confirmed that the new tires will be stronger due to the higher bias ply rating :cheesy:
> 
> To double check, I later called again on my lunch break and a second represenative told me the same exact thing
> *



Also talked to a local Coker outlet today
Said will have 5.20's 13's and 14's by December
Will be reproduced as 4 ply, not 2 ply
Did'nt ask about tread...........


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18865556
> *is that even possible with todays DOT rules and regulations?
> *


Yeah you got a point homie.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 20 2010, 05:57 PM~18864925
> *yep corky corker teamed up with jerry,, and they gonna re do the 5.20,, thay also gonna make 5.60's, and a radial :0
> *


If this is true (and I'm not saying that it is), how will you guys make a deal with Jerry? :dunno:


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 21 2010, 11:23 AM~18870894
> *If this is true (and I'm not saying that it is),  how will you guys make a deal with Jerry?  :dunno:
> *


yeah im not buying into that


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 20 2010, 08:09 PM~18865752
> *so will these have teh right tread?
> *


Talk to a different guy from coker 
He says same tread pattern as before
When they made it the the first time and
He said they removed the lowrider name
And they are putting premium sport
On the side wall.....


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Oct 19 2010, 08:14 PM~18854769-->
> 
> 
> 
> I was just playin' bro. I just hope that when Coker makes these tires he makes them RIGHT this time... because a 5.20 will NEVER be as safe and reliable as a radial but at least make them the best you can.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These tires have nothing to do with Coker and Coker contracts out all their manufacturing.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slickpanther_@Oct 20 2010, 08:54 PM~18864893
> *I called Coker Tire this morning to confirm the rumors that I've been seeing on Layitlow... IT'S TRUE! COKER IS REPRODUCING THE 5.20 :biggrin:
> 
> I called and asked if the tires had been "improved" since the price of them had gone up (I pretended to act ignorant of the situation). The sales represenative told me that the manufacturing plant that was producing them before went out of business and now the tires are/will be made at a new location and will be available around December 2010/january 2011. He also confirmed that the new tires will be stronger due to the higher bias ply rating :cheesy:
> 
> To double check, I later called again on my lunch break and a second represenative told me the same exact thing
> *


You mean they are going to make their Coker 5.20's again. My guess is STA will be making them now since Denman is gone, and STA makes about 90% of Coker's tires anyway.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 21 2010, 01:23 PM~18870894
> *If this is true (and I'm not saying that it is),  how will you guys make a deal with Jerry?  :dunno:
> *


It ain't true homie. It would be a cold day in hell before Jerry teams up with Coker. He hates Corky. Jerry goes off on rants when you bring up Coker and his knock-off 5.20.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 10:56 AM~18871217
> *It ain't true homie.  It would be a cold day in hell before Jerry teams up with Coker.  He hates Corky.  Jerry goes off on rants when you bring up Coker and his knock-off 5.20.
> *


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 12:56 PM~18871217
> *It ain't true homie.  It would be a cold day in hell before Jerry teams up with Coker.  He hates Corky.  Jerry goes off on rants when you bring up Coker and his knock-off 5.20.
> *




Is there any way to use this to your advantage.
Maybe advise him that if he dont jump on it, 
people are gonna start buying the Cokers again cause 
thier back in production and the radial market seems to be dyeing? 
Which means money will be going into Cokers pockets 
instead of his.................


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18871217
> *It ain't true homie.  It would be a cold day in hell before Jerry teams up with Coker.  He hates Corky.  Jerry goes off on rants when you bring up Coker and his knock-off 5.20.
> *


Well there you go.These guys rpobally talked to jerry and brad (and there attorneys) more than some "rep" has.

If they were gonna make a run of them againThere would have been advertising done by now.Dont think w/ all the work these guys have did that they wouldn't know about this yet.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

Meeting with Jerry Tuesday 10:30. 

We will try using Coker as leverage again, but it hasn't worked in the past. I think he feels the same way as us, once the OG 5.20's are back in production no one will want to buy Coker's 5.20. We've tried using the radial market woes too, but it doesn't seem to get through to him. 

We have gotten a lot of work done on our backup plans over the last few days as well, we are making good progress right now.

More when we get it.


----------



## azmobn06

I'm on my last set of Chokers......hate to buy any more but will have to until at least the OG tire is made again.... :happysad:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18872095
> *Meeting with Jerry Tuesday 10:30.
> 
> We will try using Coker as leverage again, but it hasn't worked in the past. I think he feels the same way as us, once the OG 5.20's are back in production no one will want to buy Coker's 5.20.  We've tried using the radial market woes too, but it doesn't seem to get through to him.
> 
> We have gotten a lot of work done on our backup plans over the last few days as well, we are making good progress right now.
> 
> More when we get it.
> *


Great work!

Like I said, I'd hate to buy more Chokers but I may not have a choice...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Oct 20 2010, 07:49 PM~18865556
> *is that even possible with todays DOT rules and regulations?
> *


since this is a specialty tire, it doesnt have to follow as strict DOT guidelines. as long as the tire holds up to its weight rating, construction and cord material dont come into play.

talked to jerry today, and we have a meeting set for tuesday @10:30

i hope once and for all the jive is done and we can move on.

we did find out some more information about the molds, but cant discuss it at the moment. it could put us back in the drivers seat...


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 21 2010, 03:41 PM~18872475
> *since this is a specialty tire, it doesnt have to follow as strict DOT guidelines. as long as the tire holds up to its weight rating, construction and cord material dont come into play.
> 
> talked to jerry today, and we have a meeting set for tuesday @10:30
> 
> i hope once and for all the jive is done and we can move on.
> 
> we did find out some more information about the molds, but cant discuss it at the moment. it could put us back in the drivers seat...
> *



Great news!! Get em done!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 21 2010, 04:41 PM~18872475
> *since this is a specialty tire, it doesnt have to follow as strict DOT guidelines. as long as the tire holds up to its weight rating, construction and cord material dont come into play.
> 
> talked to jerry today, and we have a meeting set for tuesday @10:30
> 
> i hope once and for all the jive is done and we can move on.
> 
> we did find out some more information about the molds, but cant discuss it at the moment. it could put us back in the drivers seat...
> *


Hopefully he dont back out of this meeting.He's got to realize the demand for these tires by now.Guess i dont understand what's so hard about kicking back an getting a check just by saying YES sure

Molds=WIN


----------



## touchdowntodd

GREAT WORK BROTHAS


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Oct 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18872095-->
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting with Jerry Tuesday 10:30.
> 
> We will try using Coker as leverage again, but it hasn't worked in the past. I think he feels the same way as us, once the OG 5.20's are back in production no one will want to buy Coker's 5.20.  We've tried using the radial market woes too, but it doesn't seem to get through to him.
> 
> We have gotten a lot of work done on our backup plans over the last few days as well, we are making good progress right now.
> 
> More when we get it.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Oct 21 2010, 02:41 PM~18872475
> *since this is a specialty tire, it doesnt have to follow as strict DOT guidelines. as long as the tire holds up to its weight rating, construction and cord material dont come into play.
> 
> talked to jerry today, and we have a meeting set for tuesday @10:30
> 
> i hope once and for all the jive is done and we can move on.
> 
> we did find out some more information about the molds, but cant discuss it at the moment. it could put us back in the drivers seat...
> *


:h5: :run:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18872098
> *I'm on my last set of Chokers......hate to buy any more but will have to until at least the OG tire is made again.... :happysad:
> *


Have u seen the new prices?they have gone up....


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18873928
> *Have u seen the new prices?they have gone up....
> *


Nothing new there. They have steadily went up in price every year for at least the last 5 years.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 21 2010, 06:40 PM~18873928
> *Have u seen the new prices?they have gone up....
> *


129.00 IS WHAT I SAW.AND THAT`S BEFORE SALES TAX!


----------



## racerboy

thats pretty steep for shitty tires. that puts them 4 above us. the price we were quoted was only good until the end of the year. so we need to get our hustle on.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 21 2010, 12:44 PM~18871580
> *Well there you go.These guys rpobally talked to jerry and brad (and there attorneys) more than some "rep" has.
> 
> If they were gonna make a run of them againThere would have been advertising done by now.Dont think w/ all the work these guys have did that they wouldn't know about this yet.
> *


Yeah but remember two reps working two different work scheduals, gave the the same exact story about the new 5.20s coming out in December/January without me asking the details. I don't see the point in the company training the reps to give inquiring people misinformation about these tires. They just made it seem like the tires are coming out no matter what.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Oct 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18872095-->
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting with Jerry Tuesday 10:30.  [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Oct 21 2010, 02:41 PM~18872475
> *talked to jerry today, and we have a meeting set for tuesday @10:30
> 
> i hope once and for all the jive is done and we can move on.
> 
> we did find out some more information about the molds, but cant discuss it at the moment. it could put us back in the drivers seat...
> *



GOOD LUCK! :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 21 2010, 02:47 PM~18872545
> *Great news!!  Get em done!
> *


X2


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 21 2010, 05:40 PM~18873928
> *Have u seen the new prices?they have gone up....
> *


I'd figured it would....but then again it's a small price to pay say if you fork out the money for D's, Z's, or WWK wheels....

If you have chrome undercarriage, custom paint, frame off resto, interior, pumps, stereo,....how much money is involved there? Alot!

I know the Cokers suck and just about any radial that is out there right now....but until we get the OG's made, I have to stick with a 5.20 tire :happysad:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 11:53 AM~18871194
> *These tires have nothing to do with Coker and Coker contracts out all their manufacturing.
> You mean they are going to make their Coker 5.20's again.  My guess is STA will be making them now since Denman is gone, and STA makes about 90% of Coker's tires anyway.
> *


Ok now I'm confused. I thought this whole time you guys were trying to get Cory Coker to have their manufacturer make stronger, nostalgic versions of the 5.20 tire. I guess this whole time I confused Jerry with Coker himself. So if Coker sells their version, what exactly are you guys trying to get Jerry to do? Have a manufacturer make the O.G ones at Jerrys legal permission, while being content with the Cokers in the meantime?


----------



## touchdowntodd

coker made fuckd crap ones before.. now they appear to be making the same tire just 4ply instead of teh 2ply they used before..

still wont be the right tread, or side wall... 

these would be exact copies of the OGs.... but 4ply... exactly what we ALL want


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 22 2010, 07:42 AM~18878355
> *coker made fuckd crap ones before.. now they appear to be making the same tire just 4ply instead of teh 2ply they used before..
> 
> still wont be the right tread, or side wall...
> 
> these would be exact copies of the OGs.... but 4ply... exactly what we ALL want
> *


X2

It's all in the molds and construction


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Oct 22 2010, 05:42 AM~18878355-->
> 
> 
> 
> coker made fuckd crap ones before.. now they appear to be making the same tire just 4ply instead of teh 2ply they used before..
> 
> still wont be the right tread, or side wall...
> 
> these would be exact copies of the OGs.... but 4ply... exactly what we ALL want
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-baggedout81_@Oct 22 2010, 08:01 AM~18879008
> *X2
> 
> It's all in the molds and construction
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 22 2010, 06:25 AM~18878144
> *Ok now I'm confused. I thought this whole time you guys were trying to get Cory Coker to have their manufacturer make stronger, nostalgic versions of the 5.20 tire. I guess this whole time I confused Jerry with Coker himself. So if Coker sells their version, what exactly are you guys trying to get Jerry to do? Have a manufacturer make the O.G ones at Jerrys legal permission, while being content with the Cokers in the meantime?
> *


This whole topic has been about remaking the OG 5.20's  

The ones Coker sells are a knock-off of the OG 5.20's. Racerboy did contact Coker many times to get them make their tire 4ply's like they should have been from the start because he was buying them and they were cracking on the sidewall and failing. Racerboy wanted Coker to make their tire better so that he and everybody else that was buying them were not getting ripped off from a tire that couldn't take the weight of a kids little red wagon let alone a full-size car.

I personally have never bought the Coker's because they are not the tire I want nor do they look right or have the HISS that I love. Plus Coker lied and said that they were the OG 5.20's when he started making them in the first place.

So yes this is about working with Jerry to license his tire the OG 5.20's and remake them.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 02:53 PM~18871194
> *My guess is STA will be making them now since Denman is gone, and STA makes about 90% of Coker's tires anyway.
> *


well, considering 90% of cokers tires arent even round, sounds like its going to be the same bullshit quality.


fuck coker and corkys mustashe. :cheesy:


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 22 2010, 03:15 PM~18881403
> *well, considering 90% of cokers tires arent even round, sounds like its going to be the same bullshit quality.
> fuck coker and corkys mustashe. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SO TRUE


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 22 2010, 04:19 PM~18881447
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> SO TRUE
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:drama:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 21 2010, 02:41 PM~18872475
> *since this is a specialty tire, it doesnt have to follow as strict DOT guidelines. as long as the tire holds up to its weight rating, construction and cord material dont come into play.
> 
> talked to jerry today, and we have a meeting set for tuesday @10:30
> 
> i hope once and for all the jive is done and we can move on.
> 
> we did find out some more information about the molds, but cant discuss it at the moment. it could put us back in the drivers seat...
> *


 :squint: Take him to lunch.....fuck a formal buisness meeting..


----------



## lone star

take him to lunch at a strip club


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 22 2010, 01:10 PM~18881355
> *This whole topic has been about remaking the OG 5.20's
> 
> The ones Coker sells are a knock-off of the OG 5.20's.  Racerboy did contact Coker many times to get them make their tire 4ply's like they should have been from the start because he was buying them and they were cracking on the sidewall and failing.  Racerboy wanted Coker to make their tire better so that he and everybody else that was buying them were not getting ripped off from a tire that couldn't take the weight of a kids little red wagon let alone a full-size car.
> 
> I personally have never bought the Coker's because they are not the tire I want nor do they look right or have the HISS that I love.  Plus Coker lied and said that they were the OG 5.20's when he started making them in the first place.
> 
> So yes this is about working with Jerry to license his tire the OG 5.20's and remake them.
> *


PREMIUM SPORTWAYS 5:20's LIKE WE HAD BACK IN THE 80's NOT THAT BULL SH.T PREMIUM SPORTS! COKER.. :uh:


----------



## robs68

Iam confused also....my understanding about cokers premium sports are as follows...the are not repops of anything this design has been around for quite some time the only difference is that the premium sportways had a higher demand and out sold the other 520s...all coker did is buy the mold and slap there name on it and called it a ****** tire aka lowrider series tire...I look back to the old lowrider mags and calenders and she the same sidewall design and tread? Am I the only one who sees that? Iam getting tired of hearing repops....cokers are a piece of shit anyways...with 2 more plys added....I honestley hope 64 and racer get something done and soon my nos 520s won't last forever srinked wraped I wanna roll em and now I can new ones...good luck and keep pushing once again fuck u jerry iam tired of seeing this topic bumped up thinkin its happend when its just a another fire up ur ass :0


----------



## robs68

Sorry for the mispelled words...lols iam texting this post iam on my phone


----------



## xavierthexman

Good luck with the meeting.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Oct 22 2010, 06:39 PM~18883133
> *Iam confused also....my understanding about cokers premium sports are as follows...the are not repops of anything this design has been around for quite some time the only difference is that the premium sportways had a higher demand and out sold the other 520s...all coker did is buy the mold and slap there name on it and called it a ****** tire aka lowrider series tire...I look back to the old lowrider mags and calenders and she the same sidewall design and tread? Am I the only one who sees that? Iam getting tired of hearing repops....cokers are a piece of shit anyways...with 2 more plys added....I honestley hope 64 and racer get something done and soon my nos 520s won't last forever srinked wraped I wanna roll em and now I can new ones...good luck and keep pushing once again fuck u jerry iam tired of seeing this topic bumped up thinkin its happend when its just a another fire up ur ass :0
> *


You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds. Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them. We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern. We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern. I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made. But we cannot verify the accuracy of this. They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name. I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.

Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after. I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.

The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time. They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market. Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them. Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.


----------



## robs68

Thanks for ur info....its nice to hear so much history regarding these tires....I love the look of the tires unmouted that's why I haven't mounted mine...just love that smell they give off when there new :0


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 21 2010, 01:56 PM~18872095
> *Meeting with Jerry Tuesday 10:30.
> 
> We will try using Coker as leverage again, but it hasn't worked in the past. I think he feels the same way as us, once the OG 5.20's are back in production no one will want to buy Coker's 5.20.  We've tried using the radial market woes too, but it doesn't seem to get through to him.
> 
> We have gotten a lot of work done on our backup plans over the last few days as well, we are making good progress right now.
> 
> More when we get it.
> *


  :worship: 520's/560's


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18883752
> *You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds.  Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them.  We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern.  We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern.  I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made.  But we cannot verify the accuracy of this.  They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name.  I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.
> 
> Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after.  I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.
> 
> The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time.  They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market.  Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them.  Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for  lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.
> *


PREACH!


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 22 2010, 08:16 PM~18883752
> *You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds.  Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them.  We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern.  We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern.  I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made.  But we cannot verify the accuracy of this.  They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name.  I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.
> 
> Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after.  I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.
> 
> The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time.  They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market.  Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them.  Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for  lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.
> *




:thumbsup: yeah around the mid 90"s time is when the ( premium sport aka: lowrider series) were starting to show up also in the old school hydraulics catalog book. mine was like 94 if not mistaken? I can dig up mine and post up the pic of it. Its funny to see that old stuff that i think everyone had. lol.

Keep up the Good Work Homies


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18883752
> *You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds.  Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them.  We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern.  We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern.  I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made.  But we cannot verify the accuracy of this.  They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name.  I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.
> 
> Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after.  I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.
> 
> The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time.  They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market.  Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them.  Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for  lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.
> *


was the texas guy based out of ft worth


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


Whats the update on this deal?


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 10:50 AM~18887385
> *was the texas guy based out of ft worth
> *


No idea homie. :dunno:

Haven't been able to verify if anybody from Texas was ever involved with those premium sport/Coker 5.20's. I have heard that story multiple times from different people though, about the Texas connection.


----------



## 64 PIMPALA

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Oct 23 2010, 11:06 AM~18887483
> *Whats the update on this deal?
> *


We got a meeting [email protected]:30 with Jerry to work out the licensing deal. That is the major hold-up right now.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18883752
> *You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds.  Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them.  We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern.  We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern.  I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made.  But we cannot verify the accuracy of this.  They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name.  I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.
> 
> Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after.  I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.
> 
> The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time.  They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market.  Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them.  Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for  lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.
> *


I still have my LOWRIDER HYDRAULICS catalogs with the Denman 5.20 (PREMIUM SPORT-aka Cokers)..and yes you are right, I remember my older cousins in the mid/late 80's having different brands of 5.20/60's...mostly the Sportways.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Oct 23 2010, 05:33 AM~18886785
> *:thumbsup: yeah around the mid 90"s time is when the ( premium sport aka: lowrider series) were starting to show up also in the old school hydraulics catalog book. mine was like 94 if not mistaken? I can dig up mine and post up the pic of it. Its funny to see that old stuff that i think everyone had. lol.
> 
> Keep up the Good Work Homies
> *


I posted before reading this...

Here is one of the catalogs I have...


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 23 2010, 12:38 PM~18888000
> *I posted before reading this...
> 
> Here is one of the catalogs I have...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



 Thats the one homie. the one i got. It was yellow and came with my old school 1 pump setup back in like 94 when i ordered it. lol. Cant believe i even kept it laying around, but im, kinda a pack rat with shit like that :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Oct 24 2010, 05:16 AM~18892731
> *  Thats the one homie. the one i got. It was yellow and came with my old school 1 pump setup back in like 94 when i ordered  it. lol. Cant believe i even kept it laying around, but im, kinda a pack rat with shit like that :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

need to make regular 13 inch white walls cant find anywhere


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 23 2010, 08:59 AM~18887782
> *We got a meeting [email protected]:30  with Jerry to work out the licensing deal.  That is the major hold-up right now.
> *


Take the old man to a strip club and get him some lap dances and alcohol. Then the deal will get done. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by plank_@Oct 25 2010, 07:39 PM~18907211
> *Take the old man to a strip club and get him some lap dances and alcohol.  Then the deal will get done. :biggrin:
> *


x2...


----------



## racerboy

talked to jerry about the meeting. i had to move it to friday because of work, so this time its my fault!


----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 25 2010, 07:08 PM~18907579
> *talked to jerry about the meeting. i had to move it to friday because of work, so this time its my fault!
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

:drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 25 2010, 08:08 PM~18907579
> *talked to jerry about the meeting. i had to move it to friday because of work, so this time its my fault!
> *


:banghead: take the day off!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 25 2010, 08:08 PM~18907579
> *talked to jerry about the meeting. I had to move it to friday because of work, so this time its my fault!
> *


I KNEW IT! I knew the meeting was gonna get postponed for some reason  I was willing to bet on it too. I am wondering though... Even though the tires are supposed to be stronger this time, can we expect these tires to be adequate for a street rider (both Cokers/and or Jerry's) that rides at least 3 times a week on both street and highways? Did the O.G sets last quite a while? If not, should we really be chasing after a tire that won't last and not be putting more attention on radials? Basically what I'm asking is are these tires always going to be a show guys dream and a street riders nightmare?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Had you read ANY of the topics posted by 64pimpala or racerboy your questions would have been answered. In their OG form , they didn't last the longest , they are looking at making them a true 4 ply construction I believe . The cokers are not in te same ballpark , those don't last even on a rolling chassis let alone a fully built car. Those of us who have owned and rolled on the OG tires know the reasons we like them . They are a icon of lowriding , just like color bars an pescos .


----------



## 81.7.TX.

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 23 2010, 10:50 AM~18887385
> *was the texas guy based out of ft worth
> *


 :wow:


----------



## slickpanther




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 26 2010, 12:47 PM~18913156
> *Had you read ANY of the topics posted by 64pimpala or racerboy your questions would have been answered. In their OG form , they didn't last the longest , they are looking at making them a true 4 ply construction I believe . The cokers are not in te same ballpark , those don't last even on a rolling chassis let alone a fully built car. Those of us who have owned and rolled on the OG tires know the reasons we like them . They are a icon of lowriding , just like color bars an pescos .
> *



I did read quit a few pages of this thread and another. I am interested in the tires because they are, like you said, a lowrider icon.. not to mention look bad a$$. I would love to have some myself but I haven't been too wraped up in the topic because I am more concerned now about the future of radials. I would just hate to see the 5.20s as the only option for a while due to the fast wear factor.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Oct 26 2010, 12:47 PM~18913156
> *Had you read ANY of the topics posted by 64pimpala or racerboy your questions would have been answered. In their OG form , they didn't last the longest , they are looking at making them a true 4 ply construction I believe . The cokers are not in te same ballpark , those don't last even on a rolling chassis let alone a fully built car. Those of us who have owned and rolled on the OG tires know the reasons we like them . They are a icon of lowriding , just like color bars an pescos .
> *


shit, the chokers on my rolling chassis are bald already from moving the car in an out of the garage :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 26 2010, 05:13 PM~18914539
> *shit, the chokers on my rolling chassis are bald already from moving the car in an out of the garage :biggrin:
> *


Think these were on a rolling X frame chassis


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Oct 26 2010, 06:13 PM~18914539
> *shit, the chokers on my rolling chassis are bald already from moving the car in an out of the garage :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppin62

Dedicated to the remake of the OG 5.20's! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

we need tires..Id love to have some 520's!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 26 2010, 04:07 PM~18915039
> *Think these were on a rolling  X frame chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Look at it spliting on the WW :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Oct 26 2010, 04:07 PM~18915039-->
> 
> 
> 
> Think these were on a rolling  X frame chassis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-slangin cardboard_@Oct 26 2010, 08:30 PM~18917667
> *:wow: Look at it spliting on the WW  :wow:
> *



I love that this pic keeps popping up...

Those are my first set I had on my cutlass...that was a daily driver too.









Actually, you are right, I had them on my rollin chassis then dismounted them to use on my driver.


----------



## 8t4mc

I hope yall make them in the original little skinny ww. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

This is what we are hoping for fellas  

5.20's on 6's, 7's, & 8's!


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2010, 11:40 AM~18922489
> *This is what we are hoping for fellas
> 
> 5.20's on 6's, 7's, &  8's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  THOSE ARE THE ONES!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2010, 11:40 AM~18922489
> *This is what we are hoping for fellas
> 
> 5.20's on 6's, 7's, &  8's!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look nice on 6's and 7's


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Oct 27 2010, 05:24 PM~18925555
> *they look nice on 6's and 7's
> *


What about the 8's?


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 27 2010, 07:34 PM~18926265
> *What about the 8's?
> *


 :nosad: :naughty: too fat :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## osorivera48

i talked to jerry on tuesday 
and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's 

"Thee Artistics" OsO


----------



## LAGERO

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 27 2010, 11:17 PM~18928460
> *i talked to jerry on tuesday
> and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's
> 
> "Thee Artistics" OsO
> *


that would make a nice christmas present!


----------



## sireluzion916

Tomorrow might be the day.... :biggrin: :x:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 27 2010, 11:17 PM~18928460
> *i talked to jerry on tuesday
> and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's
> 
> "Thee Artistics" OsO
> *


 :0


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 28 2010, 12:17 AM~18928460
> *i talked to jerry on tuesday
> and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's
> 
> "Thee Artistics" OsO
> *



Are you bullshitting??


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 27 2010, 11:17 PM~18928460
> *i talked to jerry on tuesday
> and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's
> 
> "Thee Artistics" OsO
> *



If that does happen, that would be a good way to end this year and start the next :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 27 2010, 11:17 PM~18928460
> *i talked to jerry on tuesday
> and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's
> 
> "Thee Artistics" OsO
> *


absolute bullshit.


----------



## osorivera48

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Oct 28 2010, 09:38 AM~18930551-->
> 
> 
> 
> that would make a nice christmas present!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by MR.*512*@Oct 28 2010, 06:05 PM~18934529
> *:0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 06:23 PM~18934679
> *If that does happen, that would be a good way to end this year and start the next :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 28 2010, 06:17 PM~18934621
> *Are you bullshitting??
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Oct 28 2010, 09:42 PM~18936808
> *absolute bullshit.
> *


am just passing down the word from the man that has the mold at fairmount tires if 
you'd like give him a call and ask him when the 5 20's would be comeing out 
the more we call him he'll see that there is a market for the 5 20's 
so lets all start calling and asking when they will be comeing out 

323-750-8676
let me know what he says  
ask for jerry


----------



## osorivera48

this is how i roll


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 28 2010, 10:27 PM~18937229
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> am just passing down the word from the man that has the mold at fairmount tires if
> you'd like give him a call and ask him when the 5 20's would be comeing out
> the more we call him he'll see that there is a market for the 5 20's
> so lets all start calling and asking when they will be comeing out
> 
> 323-750-8676
> let me know what he says
> ask for jerry
> *


have you even bothered to read this topic? you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. the molds are NOT at fairmount. these tires are way more than 60 days away from production.

please stay out of this unless you know what you are talking about.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by osorivera48_@Oct 27 2010, 11:17 PM~18928460
> *i talked to jerry on tuesday
> and asked him when the 5'20's would be comeing out and he answered within 60days hopefully we will be able to bring in the new year rolling on 5'20's
> 
> "Thee Artistics" OsO
> *


I guess he didn't want any partners. :dunno: 

Who would of ever though that little whole in the wall tire shop had the stranglehold on Lowriding


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 28 2010, 11:50 PM~18937705
> *have you even bothered to read this topic? you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about. the molds are NOT at fairmount. these tires are way more than 60 days away from production.
> 
> please stay out of this unless you know what you are talking about.
> *



Dude, Dont shoot the messenger :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Oct 29 2010, 12:14 AM~18937839
> *I guess he didn't want any partners. :dunno:
> 
> Who would of ever though that little whole in the wall tire shop had the stranglehold on Lowriding
> *



:yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lets keep any info not having to do with these 2 homies makin 520s the hell outta this thread.. no bad info, no dumb stories..

cokers will come out soon, but they will also be 7 tread, wrong sidewall, and NOT a sportway... 

this thread is about PREMIUM SPoRTWAY tires only... no wannabe junk, nothing else.. 

there are a LOT of hours and money involved in this, and im sure they cant tell us all the info, but dont lose faith in your fellow riders.. no one here wants these tires worse than these 2 homies do... we know that, we know that based upon theyre work... proof is in the work and time dedicated... 

im confident we will be ridin on tires made by these homies within a year.. and id rather wait than ride coker crap


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Oct 29 2010, 10:28 AM~18939301
> *lets keep any info not having to do with these 2 homies makin 520s the hell outta this thread.. no bad info, no dumb stories..
> 
> cokers will come out soon, but they will also be 7 tread, wrong sidewall, and NOT a sportway...
> 
> this thread is about PREMIUM SPoRTWAY tires only... no wannabe junk, nothing else..
> 
> there are a LOT of hours and money involved in this, and im sure they cant tell us all the info, but dont lose faith in your fellow riders.. no one here wants these tires worse than these 2 homies do... we know that, we know that based upon theyre work... proof is in the work and time dedicated...
> 
> im confident we will be ridin on tires made by these homies within a year.. and id rather wait than ride coker crap
> *


i hope so cause 13 ww r becoming hard to find


----------



## mrcadillac

they almost done! :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Oct 29 2010, 10:28 AM~18940157
> *they almost done! :cheesy:  :uh:
> *



ride the coker crap if you want... keep that out of the thread please...

were tryin to stay positive... this is about PREMIUM SPORTWAY 520s and 560s


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I know racerboy and 64pimpala are having a meeting t day with Jerry but i actually spoke with Jerry too yesterday on the phone. He confirmed to me what osorivera48 mentioned. 

He said approximately 60 days, after the holidays the tires will be available. He is well aware of the lowrider tire situation with radials and 5.20's and assured me they are on it.

I have been dealing with Fairmont Tires for many years, MANY lowriders have been patronizing this place for decades as it sits right in the heart of South Central L.A. 

In my oppinion, it seems as if Jerry will handle this on his own. 

I'm sure most of us just want tires and don't care who profits. I hope racerboy and 64pimpala feel the same.


----------



## milkbone

I CANT WAIT....


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2010, 01:07 PM~18941165
> *I know racerboy and 64pimpala are having a meeting t day with Jerry but i actually spoke with Jerry too yesterday on the phone. He confirmed to me what osorivera48 mentioned.
> 
> He said approximately 60 days, after the holidays the tires will be available. He is well aware of the lowrider tire situation with radials and 5.20's and assured me they are on it.
> 
> I have been dealing with Fairmont Tires for many years, MANY lowriders have been patronizing this place for decades as it sits right in the heart of South Central L.A.
> 
> In my oppinion, it seems as if Jerry will handle this on his own.
> 
> I'm sure most of us just want tires and don't care who profits. I hope racerboy and 64pimpala feel the same.
> *


----------



## SAUL

:cheesy: i just called and spoke to jerry he said they will be out by the first of the year :0 :run:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2010, 12:35 PM~18941342
> *:cheesy:  i just called and spoke to jerry he said they will be out by the first of the year  :0  :run:
> *


    ..................... :angry: call me! :biggrin:


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Oct 29 2010, 01:35 PM~18941342
> *:cheesy:  i just called and spoke to jerry he said they will be out by the first of the year  :0  :run:
> *


Shit, now I gotta dump all the Chokers I been Hoarding :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

I just got off the phone with Jerry and he also said after the first of the year they will be out.


its looks like he was playing yall guys the whole time..I do give yall props for trying so hard.


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 29 2010, 02:55 PM~18941505
> *I just got off the phone with Jerry and he also said after the first of the year they will be out.
> its looks like he was playing yall guys the whole time..I do give yall props for trying so hard.
> *


I hope thats not true.
We shall soon see after thier meeting today.
I still give these guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Oct 29 2010, 02:04 PM~18941557
> *I hope thats not true.
> We shall soon see after thier meeting today.
> I still give these guys  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I agree. If it wasn't for these guys I don't think Jerry would have seen the light. Thanks for all your hard work on this.


----------



## MR.*512*

*THE RETURN OF THE OG 5.20 !!* :0


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Oct 29 2010, 02:35 PM~18941781
> *I agree.  If it wasn't for these guys I don't think Jerry would have seen the light.  Thanks for all your hard work on this.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Oct 29 2010, 03:39 PM~18941804
> *THE RETURN OF THE OG 5.20 !! :0
> *



:biggrin:

it sucks because i just bought 5 fr380s


----------



## AGUILAR3

is it going to be an "All New" DOT approved 520 with Old School looks?


----------



## implala66

so what was the outcome of the meeting???


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2010, 01:07 PM~18941165
> *I know racerboy and 64pimpala are having a meeting t day with Jerry but i actually spoke with Jerry too yesterday on the phone. He confirmed to me what osorivera48 mentioned.
> 
> He said approximately 60 days, after the holidays the tires will be available. He is well aware of the lowrider tire situation with radials and 5.20's and assured me they are on it.
> I have been dealing with Fairmont Tires for many years, MANY lowriders have been patronizing this place for decades as it sits right in the heart of South Central L.A.
> 
> In my oppinion, it seems as if Jerry will handle this on his own.
> I'm sure most of us just want tires and don't care who profits. I hope racerboy and 64pimpala feel the same.
> *



I called him like an hour ago and he told me the same thing. Approximately 60 days. The way he was talking about it, he made it seem like the tires are coming out regardless of any other efforts made by individuals besides himself. And after talking to him, he at least left me with that impression...


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 29 2010, 01:45 PM~18941428
> *     ..................... :angry:  call me!  :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :nono: only if you give me a set of 5.20s :naughty:


----------



## Big Doe

:wow:


----------



## slickpanther

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: slickpanther, Big Doe, BIG MICK-DOGG




:scrutinize:


----------



## slickpanther

....

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: slickpanther, SS520, Big Doe



:|


----------



## SS520

thats real good news bckuz my new zeniths need 520s :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by SS520_@Oct 29 2010, 05:32 PM~18942954
> *thats real good news bckuz my new zeniths need 520s :biggrin:
> *


Yeah that would relieve a lot of guys from the tire crisis. For those that prefer radials, it would be better than nothing


----------



## Mr.Brown

What would be the price if Jerry comes back out w/ the 5.20? Anybody bother in asking him?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 29 2010, 01:07 PM~18941165
> *
> 
> I'm sure most of us just want tires and don't care who profits.
> *


nope fuck jerry, ill keep buying og 5.20s and scouring junkyards for radials, i aint putting a dime in his pockets...


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Oct 29 2010, 05:47 PM~18943036
> *What would be the price if Jerry comes back out w/ the 5.20? Anybody bother in asking him?
> *


I wish I would have remembered to ask him that as well as a few other questions. I didn't want to hold him long because you could hear in his voice that he was TIRED of people calling about the tires.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA+Oct 29 2010, 12:53 PM~18941487-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shit, now I gotta dump all the Chokers I been Hoarding :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For cheap too! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 03:18 PM~18942462
> *so what was the outcome of the meeting???
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Something tells me it never happened... again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2010, 04:13 PM~18942836
> *:no:  :nono: only if you give me a set of 5.20s  :naughty:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a good friend, I will give you 2 sets!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Brown_@Oct 29 2010, 04:47 PM~18943036
> *What would be the price if Jerry comes back out w/ the 5.20? Anybody bother in asking him?
> *


At this point in time, if he came back out with the OG's... he could ask whatever he wanted and people would buy them!


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Oct 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18943266
> *For cheap too!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Something tells me it never happened... again!
> You are such a good friend, I will give you 2 sets!
> At this point in time, if he came back out with the OG's... he could ask whatever he wanted and people would buy them!
> *



I wouldn't be surprised. Hopefully it will be at a reasonable price.


----------



## racerboy

all you guys who called jerry and were told they will be made in 60 days, are getting your chain pulled.

i called the warehouse where the molds are. they are still there. there is no way tires will be made, tested, and certified in two months. unless he had new molds made in china, it isnt going to happen. 

jerry told 64 and i exactly what he is telling all of you last year. we have stopped believing what he tells us. if he had molds, he would have made tires a long time ago.

we know a lot more than anyone else about this, including jerry.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 29 2010, 03:23 PM~18942084
> *:biggrin:
> 
> it sucks because i just bought 5 fr380s
> *


With this tire crises. You would have no problem reselling them :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Oct 29 2010, 06:47 PM~18943036
> *What would be the price if Jerry comes back out w/ the 5.20? Anybody bother in asking him?
> *


i thought about asking him that but forgot..Ill call him back on monday and post his response if someone dont beat me to it.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 29 2010, 07:33 PM~18943334
> *With this tire crises. You would have no problem reselling them :biggrin:
> *



yea I know.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 29 2010, 06:32 PM~18943320
> *all you guys who called jerry and were told they will be made in 60 days, are getting your chain pulled.
> 
> i called the warehouse where the molds are. they are still there. there is no way tires will be made, tested, and certified in two months. unless he had new molds made in china, it isnt going to happen.
> 
> jerry told 64 and i exactly what he is telling all of you last year. we have stopped believing what he tells us. if he had molds, he would have made tires a long time ago.
> 
> we know a lot more than anyone else about this, including jerry.
> *


How did the meeting go fellas? Whatever happens if I were in the tire business I'd move on it; no more WW is going to be a biatch!

Good luck fellas.

--Turri.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Oct 29 2010, 07:30 PM~18943685
> *How did the meeting go fellas?  Whatever happens if I were in the tire business I'd move on it; no more WW is going to be a biatch!
> 
> Good luck fellas.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


I canceled it. we came upon some significant information that will have the potential to really change the course of the game. 

the amount of mis-information jerry is spreading is like a cancer, and is doing nothing to help or facilitate the progress of these tires.


----------



## SUPREME69

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18944716
> *I canceled it. we came upon some significant information that will have the potential to really change the course of the game.
> 
> the amount of mis-information jerry is spreading is like a cancer, and is doing nothing to help or facilitate the progress of these tires.*



WHICH SOUNDS LIKE HES JUST PLAYING GAMES WITH YOU GUYS. THIS MAN IS ALREADY RICH HE DONT NEED THE MONEY. HE'LL PROBABLY GO OUT LIKE ELVIS BEFORE YOU GUYS GET THE CHANCE TO MAKE ANY TIRES.


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Oct 29 2010, 10:25 PM~18944958
> *WHICH SOUNDS LIKE HES JUST PLAYING GAMES WITH YOU GUYS. THIS MAN IS ALREADY RICH HE DONT NEED THE MONEY. HE'LL PROBABLY GO OUT LIKE ELVIS BEFORE YOU GUYS GET THE CHANCE TO MAKE ANY TIRES.
> *



WAIT.... :scrutinize: Young Elvis or old Elvis?


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 29 2010, 10:53 PM~18944716
> *I canceled it. we came upon some significant information that will have the potential to really change the course of the game.
> 
> the amount of mis-information jerry is spreading is like a cancer, and is doing nothing to help or facilitate the progress of these tires.
> *



:uh: :drama:


----------



## sireluzion916

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

JERRY SAYS TELL LAYITLOW THE TIRES WILL BE MADE!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Oct 29 2010, 10:59 PM~18945206
> *WAIT.... :scrutinize: Young Elvis or old Elvis?
> *


Either way that fat greasy bitch was an impersonator :0


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 12:02 AM~18945458
> *JERRY SAYS TELL LAYITLOW THE TIRES WILL BE MADE!
> *


LOL. We will just wait these 60 days out and see what happens


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 29 2010, 09:53 PM~18944716
> *I canceled it. we came upon some significant information that will have the potential to really change the course of the game.
> 
> the amount of mis-information jerry is spreading is like a cancer, and is doing nothing to help or facilitate the progress of these tires.
> *


 :uh:  :scrutinize:


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 12:09 AM~18945489
> *:uh:    :scrutinize:
> *



I know right. I forgot to ask Jerry about that meeting


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 12:05 AM~18945472
> *Either way that fat greasy bitch was an impersonator :0
> *


 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 30 2010, 12:14 AM~18945505
> *:0
> *


I forgot you like elvis :happysad: .... but he tried to butt fuck little Richie


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 30 2010, 12:17 AM~18945513
> *I forgot you like elvis :happysad:  .... but  he tried to butt fuck little Richie
> *


LOL


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Oct 29 2010, 11:53 PM~18944716
> *I canceled it. we came upon some significant information that will have the potential to really change the course of the game.
> 
> the amount of mis-information jerry is spreading is like a cancer, and is doing nothing to help or facilitate the progress of these tires.
> *



You summed up right there MIS-IMFORMATION.Ofcouse he's gonna tell everyone XXX whatever time.He knows folks are waiting on these an gonna do all he can to keep people on there toes.

So people keep calling him an getting the same answer over an over again.He's been a bullshitter from the jump.So keep thinking these tires are gonna be out by christmas or whenever but its not gonna happen.

I've gota stack of radials still to get me by till these fellas get everything together 

































PLEASE STOP CLUTTERING THIS THREAD W/ WORTHLESS HEARSAY


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the ONLY HOMIES really workin to make 520s... AND 560s..

fuck the jerry bullshit... enough already.. 

start a thread on it of your own so we can all laugh in 60 days when jerry says they arent ready, if he even answers the phone..


----------



## slo

besides all the calls to jeey being made


not sure if this is rellevant or not but i was speaking to a large vendor that was telling me something about denman bought out few months ago by TITAN tire is it?? and that his boss was going to have a meeting concerning certain size and lowrider tires because of their demand lately... not sure what all is going to get done about what but they did mention something about an outdated plant and weater its to be put to use or not.... probably old news but does ant of that even sound correct


----------



## azmobn06

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 30 2010, 10:51 PM~18950147
> *besides all the calls to jeey being made
> not sure if this is rellevant or not but i was speaking to a large vendor that was telling me something about denman bought out few months ago by TITAN tire is it?? and that his boss was going to have a meeting concerning certain size and lowrider tires because of their demand lately... not sure what all is going to get done about what but they did mention something about an outdated plant and weater its to be put to use or not.... probably old news but does ant of that even sound correct
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump... my car needs 520s...


----------



## grandson

wow, this seems like it's really gone to shit.

seems like jerry has gotten greedy and gone out on his own?

either way, something is going down and racerboy and 64 will always be remembered for sparking this off... i really hope you guys end up getting a piece of the pie. on the other hand so many people in history do so many things and are never noticed or recognized.. i hope this isnt the case here.

cheers guys good luck.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 1 2010, 08:32 PM~18962962
> *wow, this seems like it's really gone to shit.
> 
> seems like jerry has gotten greedy and gone out on his own?
> 
> either way, something is going down and racerboy and 64 will always be remembered for sparking this off... i really hope you guys end up getting a piece of the pie.  on the other hand so many people in history do so many things and are never noticed or recognized.. i hope this isnt the case here.
> 
> cheers guys good luck.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Nov 1 2010, 08:32 PM~18962962
> *wow, this seems like it's really gone to shit.
> 
> seems like jerry has gotten greedy and gone out on his own?
> 
> either way, something is going down and racerboy and 64 will always be remembered for sparking this off... i really hope you guys end up getting a piece of the pie.  on the other hand so many people in history do so many things and are never noticed or recognized.. i hope this isnt the case here.
> 
> cheers guys good luck.
> *


Amen... :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Just wait,there not done  I have a felling there working on something

When they have exhausted every angle on this.The'll let us know


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 1 2010, 01:55 PM~18958733
> *bump... my car needs 520s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Spanky

so...these aren't gonna get made?


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Nov 2 2010, 02:30 PM~18968866
> *so...these aren't gonna get made?
> *


tires cant be made without molds. the molds are still in a warehouse. our contact at the manufacturer said no one has contacted him about making tires.

there is one US mold manufacturer that makes molds here. the contact there said they have not received a mold request from jerry.

i think people are jumping to the conclusion that jerry is doing this on his own. i dont believe he is going to do it without us. im not sure of his reasoning, but i will try to find out. i have my suspicions, but i cant air them at this time.


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:happysad:


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 2 2010, 03:14 PM~18969152
> *tires cant be made without molds. the molds are still in a warehouse. our contact at the manufacturer said no one has contacted him about making tires.
> 
> there is one US mold manufacturer that makes molds here. the contact there said they have not received a mold request from jerry.
> 
> i think people are jumping to the conclusion that jerry is doing this on his own. i dont believe he is going to do it without us. im not sure of his reasoning, but i will try to find out. i have my suspicions, but i cant air them at this time.
> *


 :banghead: :run: keep it up!!! Good things come to those that are patient... :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

I hope this tires get made, I can't find any radial BFG's for back up, this is our only chance of getting the 5.20's back........... keep up the good work, we hope to hear good new in the near future.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Nov 2 2010, 04:10 PM~18969506
> *I hope this tires get made, I can't find any radial BFG's for back up, this is our only chance of getting the 5.20's back........... keep up the good work, we hope to hear good news in the near future.*


*X2*


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 2 2010, 07:53 PM~18970833
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## robs68

http://sandiego.craigslist.org/csd/pts/2032837010.html
Here's another set of nos 520s 14s skinnys


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## azmobn06

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Nov 2 2010, 04:10 PM~18969506
> *I hope this tires get made, I can't find any radial BFG's for back up, this is our only chance of getting the 5.20's back........... keep up the good work, we hope to hear good new in the near future.
> *


X520
X560


----------



## chevbombs

I just called fairmount tires looking for a 175/75/14 herc just to see if they had 1 den I hit them up about the 5.20 and they said they CAN NOT! Get them because they can't get them legalized so no 5.20 from them ...


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Nov 3 2010, 02:18 PM~18977017
> *I just called fairmount tires looking for a 175/75/14 herc just to see if they had 1 den I hit them up about the 5.20 and they said they CAN NOT! Get them because they can't get them legalized so no 5.20 from them ...
> *


Did they have those tires? 175/75/14's?

--Turri.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 2 2010, 04:14 PM~18969152
> *tires cant be made without molds. the molds are still in a warehouse. our contact at the manufacturer said no one has contacted him about making tires.
> 
> there is one US mold manufacturer that makes molds here. the contact there said they have not received a mold request from jerry.
> 
> i think people are jumping to the conclusion that jerry is doing this on his own. i dont believe he is going to do it without us. im not sure of his reasoning, but i will try to find out. i have my suspicions, but i cant air them at this time.
> *


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by chevbombs_@Nov 3 2010, 02:18 PM~18977017
> *I just called fairmount tires looking for a 175/75/14 herc just to see if they had 1 den I hit them up about the 5.20 and they said they CAN NOT! Get them because they can't get them legalized so no 5.20 from them ...
> *


who did you speak to?


----------



## chevbombs

No they dint have any herc's!.... And I talked to a lady that answer I dint bother asking for Jerry but the lady that answer sounded sure of what she was talking about...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MR.59

to the top!


----------



## red chev

have you guy's thought of just maybe producing 175/75's and 155 13 radials since no one is making them...i think that would be a great idea as well...good luck i hope these get made...since the new sportways are gonna have more ply's will they be good for evreyday drivers??? thanks and godspeed!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Flips Monte

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 4 2010, 12:04 PM~18985312
> *have you guy's thought of just maybe producing 175/75's and 155 13 radials since no one is making them...i think that would be a great idea as well...good luck i hope these get made...since the new sportways are gonna have more ply's will they be good for evreyday drivers??? thanks and godspeed!!! :biggrin:
> *



That would be something worth looking into I would imagine. 5.20's and 5.60's will be great...but for the everyday driver some radials would be cool too. I just took my rims off and put my stocks back on the Glasshouse cause of my tuck, need to shimmy it in a little but the Dayton's had to come off til next summer. 

I found 2 Premium Sportways yesterday 5.20x14...one has a bit more wear than the other, but they look good with my spoke hubcaps! need 2 more!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Nov 4 2010, 01:04 PM~18985312
> *have you guy's thought of just maybe producing 175/75's and 155 13 radials since no one is making them...i think that would be a great idea as well...good luck i hope these get made...since the new sportways are gonna have more ply's will they be good for evreyday drivers??? thanks and godspeed!!! :biggrin:
> *


we dont want to be in the tire business. we want to be in the premium sportway tire business.

in order for us to be competitive in the radial tire market, we would have to mass produce tens of thousands of tires. we dont have that kind of capital, and we dont have storage for those quantities.

and we dont want to make radials.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 5 2010, 11:35 AM~18994677
> *we dont want to be in the tire business. we want to be in the premium sportway tire business.
> 
> in order for us to be competitive in the radial tire market, we would have to mass produce tens of thousands of tires. we dont have that kind of capital, and we dont have storage for those quantities.
> 
> and we dont want to make radials.
> *


:h5:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 5 2010, 11:35 AM~18994677
> *we dont want to be in the tire business. we want to be in the premium sportway tire business.
> 
> in order for us to be competitive in the radial tire market, we would have to mass produce tens of thousands of tires. we dont have that kind of capital, and we dont have storage for those quantities.
> 
> and we dont want to make radials.
> *


----------



## imgntnschgo

New 5.20,crowd91 posted a pic of cokers new 520 due out
in jan...
pic was taken at sema...pic can be seen on the topic of 13inch
tire drama....


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Nov 6 2010, 11:45 PM~19002279
> *New 5.20,crowd91 posted a pic of cokers new 520 due out
> in jan...
> pic was taken at sema...pic can be seen on the topic of 13inch
> tire drama....
> *


I just took a look at the pic, but they still look crappy. Seems to me that they just removed the lowrider series from the sidewall, but kept the same ugly design. The whitewall is too big, sidewall design still looks the same as their previous 5.20 :dunno:


----------



## implala66

what is the WW width on the OG's 5.20's with skinny WW???


----------



## touchdowntodd

that only ends tire drama for the people that want wide fake 5.20s..

the other homies will be the TRUE fix... and this 520 has nothing to to with jerry.. same coker bullshit tires just new manufacturer.. same 7 treads, not a sportway still or even close


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 6 2010, 06:49 PM~19002788
> *that only ends tire drama for the people that want wide fake 5.20s..
> 
> the other homies will be the TRUE fix... and this 520 has nothing to to with jerry.. same coker bullshit tires just new manufacturer.. same 7 treads, not a sportway still or even close
> *


Your gonna have to put taht in your signature as many times as you've typed it :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol its true ... FUCK COKER...


----------



## AGUILAR3

anyone have any comparison pics of the 2? 

(Coker Premium sports vs Premium Sportsway )


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 6 2010, 07:58 PM~19004103
> *anyone have any comparison pics of the 2?
> 
> (Coker Premium sports vs Premium Sportsway )
> *


Plenty of pics posted on this thread...start from pg.1


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 6 2010, 09:37 PM~19004910
> *Plenty of pics posted on this thread*


found some  











*OG*












*Coker*


----------



## Mr Impala

cokers new 520 design


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 7 2010, 01:14 AM~19005527
> *found some
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


There's the PIC of ALL pic's

Them cocksucker tires look the same as old


----------



## touchdowntodd

man homie... just not the same at all...

look close... and look at those extra 2 bars of tread... means a LOT to some of us..

cool if it doesnt mean anythiing to you u, ride em, thats good for you.... but for those of us that want the real deal they definetely arent it, or close enough...

if i wanted a 14" bias ply tire, i would be interested, but i dont consider them 5.20s because no 5.20 back then had that wide tread... no brands.. 

but i dont just want a bias plyh tire, i want a premium sportway tire, complete down to the right tread and the zip noise runnin down the street in the rain... 

and THATS what this thread is about... please lets keep it on topic


----------



## baggedout81

I was referring to Cokers "old" 5.20 an the "New" one.They look nothing like the OG 's


----------



## slo

still wont pay if all they did was change the cosmetsics of it and not the structural strength of teh sidewall


----------



## CROWDS91

I believe they made the tire structally stronger also based on all the info they received from the lowrider community.. alsobelieve there where otheer 5.20 avail back in the day with wider design like coker according to my pops he's been in the tire industry for 35 years and been in buisness for 22 years now but I personally dnt know to much on the ride and sou.ds of thesse tires butti hope jason can get this deal done and wish the best of luck to him


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 7 2010, 10:53 AM~19007450
> *still wont pay if all they did was change the cosmetsics of it and not the structural strength of teh sidewall
> *


*Bottom line is the Coker is a trailer queen show tire only. For those that want the OG 5.20 look, which are no longer available. Unless you want to pay out the nose for them.*


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 7 2010, 12:10 PM~19007544
> *I believe they made the tire structally stronger also based on all the info they received from the lowrider community.. alsobelieve there where otheer 5.20 avail back in the day with wider design like coker according to my pops he's been in the tire industry for 35 years and been in buisness for 22 years now but I personally dnt know to much on the ride and sou.ds of thesse tires butti hope jason can get this deal done and wish the best of luck to him
> *


in the begining Coker advertised them to be a 4 ply tire, when i bought a bunch of them, i saw it said "2 ply" on the side walls, then they "changed there story" and said it had " 4 ply strength" with only the 2 ply made into the tire. now i understand they will be a REAL 4 PLY TIRE, WITH 4 PLYS made into the tire, that`s how they were solving the side walls splitting on the later tires, the OLDER tires never split,all the guys i know that ran the older tires never encountered the side wall issues of the newer ones. i never found out what changed, that allowed the side walls to fail, but my guess was the rubber supplier. (this is just my 2 cents)


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 7 2010, 06:04 AM~19006293
> *man homie... just not the same at all...
> 
> look close... and look at those extra 2 bars of tread... means a LOT to some of us..
> 
> cool if it doesnt mean anythiing to you u, ride em, thats good for you.... but for those of us that want the real deal they definetely arent it, or close enough...
> 
> if i wanted a 14" bias ply tire, i would be interested, but i dont consider them 5.20s because no 5.20 back then had that wide tread... no brands..
> 
> but i dont just want a bias plyh tire, i want a premium sportway tire,  complete down to the right tread  and the zip noise runnin down the street in the rain...
> 
> and THATS what this thread is about... please lets keep it on topic
> *


those that know, know whats up.... :h5:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 7 2010, 11:12 AM~19007553
> *Bottom line is the Coker is a trailer queen show tire only. For those that want the OG 5.20 look, which are no longer available. Unless you want to pay out the nose for them.
> *


actually a set of coker 5.20 is just about the same price as you would pay for premium sportway 5.20s. they arent that hard to find, theres ppl that pop up on here atleast once a month selling a set of premium sportway. but where are all the ppl woofing they want an OG set. they dont want to pay the 600 dollar price. real talk.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2010, 02:19 PM~19008836
> * but where are all the ppl woofing they want an OG set. they dont want to pay the 600 dollar price. real talk.
> *


maybe its because we can remember when they were 25 per tire... no fucking way id pay 600 for some tires half a country away that i cant check out personally. i got burned too many times with tires that looked great in pics, but were dry rotted to shit when they arrived....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2010, 03:43 PM~19008964
> *maybe its because we can remember when they were 25 per tire... no fucking way id pay 600 for some tires half a country away that i cant check out personally. i got burned too many times with tires that looked great in pics, but were dry rotted to shit when they arrived....
> *


on the original tires you do need to check on them, alot of them are too dry rotted to even mount up. 
there are sets of the og`s that come up for sale, and yes you are right, nobody wants to pay up for a nice set. that`s just how it is, but i`m sure this will change once the econmy turns itself around, and more guys have money back in there pockets to spend on expensive tires, 
but on a trailor queen, i wont run anything less the the original tires.


----------



## silverseven

what was the last year the og 5.20s were produced???


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Nov 7 2010, 05:25 PM~19010044
> *what was the last year the og 5.20s were produced???
> *


good question. we have been trying to find out exactly by examining the date codes on all the 5.20's we can find.

this is what we found out:

armstrong was the original mfg. of those tires. sometime around 1986, armstrong went through some type of corporate restructuring, and shut the plant down.

in 1987, upper management of armstrong bought the plant, and renamed themselves fidelity tire.

in 1988, pirelli bought armstrong, but by the time of the purchase, the natchez misssissippi plant was operating under another name. btw, natchez is the plant where the 5.20's were made.

in 1998, fidelity sold to titan international.

in april of 2001, titan closed the plant, and shut its doors. (We do not know why)

what we think is that the last 5.20 tire was made when the plant was still armstrong. it is interesting to note that armstrong voluntarily shut the mississippi plant down before being bought by pirelli. this timeline makes the most sense because the new owners of the plant (fidelity) wanted to shut down all unprofitable operations. since radials were the new better technology, the bias ply passenger car tires werent in as much demand. as with most business, if you fail to keep up with technology, you will be behind the competition, and soon out of business.

but this is all conjecture, as there is no one that we can find that was around during this time to verify our theory. 

jerry's son had mentioned that the reason the tires were discontinued was because of some liability lawsuit, but we couldnt find any lawsuit against fairmount regarding the 5.20.

i did manage to find a guy that told me there may (and i stress _may_) have been some money issues with fairmount. but considering how big fairmount is, i have my doubts. 

so there is the long version.... the last 5.20 was made in 1986. (we think :biggrin: )


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Good info Jason!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2010, 09:02 PM~19012266
> *Good info Jason!
> *


thanks! we have learned everything about these tires. when they were designed (we have the original technical drawings), the date the patent was applied for, the date it was granted, who made them, etc.. we have been eating and sleeping 5.20's everyday for the last year.

just need to clear up a few things


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2010, 02:43 PM~19008964
> *maybe its because we can remember when they were 25 per tire... no fucking way id pay 600 for some tires half a country away that i cant check out personally. i got burned too many times with tires that looked great in pics, but were dry rotted to shit when they arrived....
> *


back then minimum wage was 4.25 an hour and a gallon of gas was 80 something cents....


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2010, 10:49 PM~19012777
> *back then minimum wage was 4.25 an hour and a gallon of gas was 80 something cents....
> *


great point..... mike lopez told me that he had twilight zone painted for 800 dollars.... seriously fucking 800. cover of the lowreider history book. Again 800


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 7 2010, 06:17 PM~19010475
> *so there is the long version.... the last 5.20 was made in 1986. (we think :biggrin: )
> *



so everyone who is running, selling and buying premium sportway tires are dealing with 1986 inventory?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 7 2010, 11:30 PM~19013527
> *so everyone who is running, selling and buying premium sportway tires are dealing with 1986 inventory?
> *


or earlier...


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2010, 12:47 AM~19013643
> *or earlier...
> *


THAT`S WHY THE CONDITION OF THE TIRES IS SOOOO IMPORTANT


----------



## AGUILAR3

Now I know why most are OK with the new Cokers...OGs are totally unsafe.


Hence the term Show Car "ONLY" tires.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 8 2010, 12:05 AM~19013746
> *Now I know why most are OK with the new Cokers...OGs are totally unsafe.
> Hence the term Show Car "ONLY" tires.
> *


not true, if you can look them over on site, you can find excellent rubber in good shape, its buying them from people across the country where you cant do a hands on inspection that the problems arise. a properly stored tire will last way beyond its ''shelf life'' . i have driven thousands of miles on OG 520's on previous cars i have owned. only had one blowout, and it was my fault for not paying close attention to the inflation pressures.


----------



## Flips Monte

It's funny to think I got some 25 yr old tires, that is a classic in itself. Good info man, wish you guys all the best to make it happen.


----------



## masatalker

The new ones look clean as fuck.. cant believe theres some people still bitchin... I guess it's true waht they say some people won't ever be happy.. Thanks for getting the ball movin homies, maybe that played a part in getting a 5.20 back in the market. The dimension is what matters most to me.. the low profile, narrow tread is what makes a 5.20 a 5.20, not the name on the sidewall..I'm not gonna limit myself cause it aint exactly like OG 5.20.. fuck that! :roflmao:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Nov 7 2010, 11:10 AM~19007544
> *I believe they made the tire structally stronger also based on all the info they received from the lowrider community.. alsobelieve there where otheer 5.20 avail back in the day with wider design like coker according to my pops he's been in the tire industry for 35 years and been in buisness for 22 years now but I personally dnt know to much on the ride and sou.ds of thesse tires butti hope jason can get this deal done and wish the best of luck to him
> *



There was a bunch of 5.20 manufacturers.. look at an old LRM your Pops is right..


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 7 2010, 02:14 PM~19008815
> *those that know, know whats up.... :h5:
> *


Whose gonna take your word on anything foolio.. aint you the vato that was advertising how you like silver bullets up in your ass? real lowrider talk there huh buddy? :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 10:51 AM~19015920
> *The new ones look clean as fuck.. cant believe theres some people still bitchin... I guess it's true waht they say some people won't ever be happy.. Thanks for getting the ball movin homies, maybe that played a part in getting a 5.20 back in the market.  The dimension is what matters most to me.. the low profile, narrow tread is what makes a 5.20 a 5.20, not the name on the sidewall..I'm not gonna limit myself cause it aint exactly like OG 5.20.. fuck that!  :roflmao:
> *


u seem to be missing smoething.. dimensions ARENT the same.. the tread is 2 bars wider!


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 10:57 AM~19015972
> *Whose gonna take your word on anything foolio.. aint you the vato that was advertising how you like silver bullets up in your ass? real lowrider talk there huh buddy?  :biggrin:
> *


LOL i think it was him


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 01:35 PM~19017149
> *u seem to be missing smoething.. dimensions ARENT the same.. the tread is 2 bars wider!
> *


OG is OG homie.. but they stopped makin those.. so here's what's next.. and they look good  

Me myself, I'm fucken glad we got a 5.20 that looks so close to the OG, and it's made better.. safer.. I'll run my OG's till they wear out.. then it's on to these..


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 8 2010, 01:05 AM~19013746
> *Now I know why most are OK with the new Cokers...OGs are totally unsafe.
> Hence the term Show Car "ONLY" tires.
> *


not true

my Ogs have out lasted my chokers .. so what does that tell you?

and one by one teh sidewalls splits on all the chokers and none on the Ogs


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 7 2010, 10:49 PM~19012777
> *back then minimum wage was 4.25 an hour and a gallon of gas was 80 something cents....
> *


now minimum is twice that and cost of gas is X 4.5 that

somethings nott adding up


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 8 2010, 03:26 PM~19017490
> *now minimum is twice that and cost of gas is X 4.5 that
> 
> somethings nott adding up
> *


oh it adds up!
only for the big oil companys


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 8 2010, 03:24 PM~19017475
> *not true
> 
> my Ogs have out lasted my chokers .. so what does that tell you?
> 
> and one by one teh sidewalls splits on all the chokers and none on the Ogs
> *


the oringinals have lasted the test of time, but again, the 4 ply vs, the 2 ply
i have some originals that are still looking new mounted up on new looking rays, so yes, if they are stored right, they will last,
on buying tires off the interent,,,,,,,unless the guy selling them knows what to look for, and how to check out the tires, be careful


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 8 2010, 02:26 PM~19017490
> *now minimum is twice that and cost of gas is X 4.5 that
> 
> somethings nott adding up
> *



yea and $35 520's.... are more like $350


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 8 2010, 03:35 PM~19017149
> *u seem to be missing smoething.. dimensions ARENT the same.. the tread is 2 bars wider!
> *



Why dont people get this.It's been said like every page now

Cokers 5.20 are "THERE" version of a 5.20.

The fellas that started this topic are trying to create 5.20 w/ the OG molds but w/ todays tech. and a higher load rating


----------



## masatalker

The rubber on the new ones is too black.. The whitewall is whiter than the OG.. The tread is deeper and theres more grooves... I dont want those pieces of shit.. they aint like the OG!! 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 10:57 AM~19015972
> *Whose gonna take your word on anything foolio.. aint you the vato that was advertising how you like silver bullets up in your ass? real lowrider talk there huh buddy?  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: that was Hearse... different guy, he had a bagged hearse. im Reverend Hearse, mine has stock suspension, but thanks for playing...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 01:38 PM~19018089
> *The rubber on the new ones is too black.. The whitewall is whiter than the OG.. The tread is deeper and theres more grooves... I dont want those pieces of shit.. they aint like the OG!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



LMFAO at this.....so true :biggrin:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 8 2010, 03:41 PM~19018118
> *:nono: that was Hearse... different guy, he had a bagged hearse. im Reverend Hearse, mine has stock suspension, but thanks for playing...
> *



LOL.. my bad.. 

But anyways.. to each his own.. Im rollin them clean ass 5.20s once my OG sets wear out.. and I'm glad I can shoose the 5.20 profile with a whitewall. I don't play follow the popular opinion I guess. My eye is the final judge of what goes on my ranfla..


----------



## ABRAXASS

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 04:44 PM~19018142
> *LOL.. my bad ok your opinion counts.. you aint a pillow biter..
> 
> But anyways.. to each his own.. Im rollin them clean ass 5.20s once my OG sets wear out.. and I'm glad I can shoose the 5.20 profile with a whitewall.  I don't play follow the popular opinion I guess.  My eye is the final judge of what goes on my ranfla..*


    
The way it should be..........


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 7 2010, 09:47 PM~19012768
> *thanks! we have learned everything about these tires. when they were designed (we have the original technical drawings), the date the patent was applied for, the date it was granted, who made them, etc.. we have been eating and sleeping 5.20's everyday for the last year.
> 
> just need to clear up a few things
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## slo

ill beworiking on the bak up plan guys

building a time machine and make sure theres enough to go around one way or another..


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 9 2010, 01:38 PM~19025920
> *ill beworiking on the bak up plan guys
> 
> building a time machine and make sure theres enough to go around one way or another..
> *


YOU WILL NEED A "FLUX CAPACITOR"


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 9 2010, 01:19 PM~19026191
> *YOU WILL NEED A "FLUX CAPACITOR"
> *


ive got 2 for trade only... one NOS 1986 version, and the 1989 version but used

trade for aircraft hydraulics only, or a set of NOS 14x7 rockets

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 8 2010, 03:37 PM~19017589
> *the oringinals have lasted the test of time, but again, the 4 ply vs, the 2 ply
> i have some  originals that are still looking new mounted up  on new looking rays, so yes, if they are stored right, they will last,
> on buying tires off the interent,,,,,,,unless the guy selling them knows what to look for, and how to check out the tires, be careful
> *


even my worst OGs seem in better shape than the recent chokers

:dunno:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 9 2010, 02:19 PM~19026191
> *YOU WILL NEED A "FLUX CAPACITOR"
> *


Saw some on ebay... gona stock up on NOS plutonium now..


> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 9 2010, 02:55 PM~19026479
> *ive got 2 for trade only... one NOS 1986 version, and the 1989 version but used
> 
> trade for aircraft hydraulics only, or a set of NOS 14x7 rockets
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and teh idea of a time machine is not more far fetched than the reality of the pupies becoming available to use in the near future...

:biggrin:


----------



## rzarock

Is there anything to look for (other than cracking and tread depth) when buying used Sportway's? I've never owned a set of bias ply's.

Is anyone running the OGs on a weekend (or daily) driver? Or are they mainly meant for show cars because of age?


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by masatalker+Nov 8 2010, 03:38 PM~19018089-->
> 
> 
> 
> The rubber on the new ones is too black.. The whitewall is whiter than the OG.. The tread is deeper and theres more grooves... I dont want those pieces of shit.. they aint like the OG!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 03:44 PM~19018142
> *LOL.. my bad..
> 
> But anyways.. to each his own.. Im rollin them clean ass 5.20s once my OG sets wear out.. and I'm glad I can shoose the 5.20 profile with a whitewall.  I don't play follow the popular opinion I guess.  My eye is the final judge of what goes on my ranfla..
> *


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Nov 8 2010, 12:30 AM~19013527
> *so everyone who is running, selling and buying premium sportway tires are dealing with 1986 inventory?
> *



And with all the ignorance, confusion, and lack of support with lowrider sized radials we have now, no one will realize they've stopped making then until its 15 years too late.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 11:51 AM~19015920
> *The new ones look clean as fuck.. cant believe theres some people still bitchin... I guess it's true waht they say some people won't ever be happy.. Thanks for getting the ball movin homies, maybe that played a part in getting a 5.20 back in the market.  The dimension is what matters most to me.. the low profile, narrow tread is what makes a 5.20 a 5.20, not the name on the sidewall..I'm not gonna limit myself cause it aint exactly like OG 5.20.. fuck that!  :roflmao:
> *


520 was a size, there' plenty of old 5.20's floating around from the 'not fashionable' lines, like Denman,etc.

I always heard the cokers were denman copies though, not Premium Sportway


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by slo+Nov 9 2010, 12:38 PM~19025920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ill beworiking on the bak up plan guys
> 
> building a time machine and make sure theres enough to go around one way or another..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MR.59_@Nov 9 2010, 01:19 PM~19026191
> *YOU WILL NEED A "FLUX CAPACITOR"
> *



Don't forget about the voicecoil in the muffler :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 9 2010, 05:55 PM~19028364
> *520 was a size, there' plenty of old 5.20's floating around from the 'not fashionable' lines, like Denman,etc.
> 
> I always heard the cokers were denman copies though, not Premium Sportway
> *


actually, they were not copies. they were the only tires coker could get the molds to.


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2010, 11:30 PM~19030193
> *actually, they were not copies. they were the only tires coker could get the molds to.
> *


whats tha word mockingbird ?!


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

:drama:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 9 2010, 09:30 PM~19030193
> *actually, they were not copies. they were the only tires coker could get the molds to.
> *


So Coker doesn't even have their own molds? (they used someone else's existing molds?)

How many different types of 520 molds exist? (not quantity of molds but types of different molds)

What's your guy's latest projected date for the first set of 520's to be popped out? (Not to the market, but testing purposes) I'd imagine maybe 6 months after they'd be available to the market, right?

Thanks for the feedback.

--Turri.


----------



## touchdowntodd

idk when people will understand that 5.20 is a tire size... not a tire brand

anyways... coker used denmans old molds, and made em shitty, 2 ply, cheap crap... marketed them to us as tires that were for us, and even pre-sold them with false advertising claiming they were going to be premium sportways... now tehy remade them 4ply, but same design, same issues with looks and ill assume performance as well. 

ive had 3 sets of tires from coker in teh past, no 5.20s, but several other sizes big white wall bias plys and they ALL had issues, and ive NEVER gotten a set that had all 4 in the round... tires were put on to complete cars and sell them... some guys deal with it and like em, i dont deal with imperfections like that and things taht effect safety... 

back on track.... PREMIUM SPORTWAY 5.20s and 5.60s are what we are lookin for!!! and WILL get i predict (not like i know anything LOL, i just hope)


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 10 2010, 07:05 AM~19032499
> *So Coker doesn't even have their own molds? (they used someone else's existing molds?)
> 
> How many different types of 520 molds exist?  (not quantity of molds but types of different molds)
> 
> What's your guy's latest projected date for the first set of 520's to be popped out? (Not to the market, but testing purposes)  I'd imagine maybe 6 months after they'd be available to the market, right?
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Exactly, Turri. Coker simply got a hold of an already existing mold, and started making tires. And like Todd has said, 5.20 is a size. The OEM size for an Impala was 7.50x14. (wagons and convertibles were 8.00x14)

There were many 5.20's made by such companies Goodyear, Aurora, Denman, and others. Coker simply found Denmans mold. What we still do not know is who initially contracted Denman to make those tires (before Coker), and was the name "Lowrider Series" added after the fact, or was it always there.

As for what exists now, God only knows. Im sure many were scrapped as radials became more and more popular. By 1973, US manufacturers were equipping all their cars with radials, so the demand for bias tires lessened. 

We cant go into any production details at the moment.


----------



## baggedout81

Moving right along


----------



## fool2

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 6 2010, 10:46 PM~19005661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cokers new 520 design
> *


what do you mean "new?"
are they for sale brand new from coker right now? or new as in the tire they used to make and stopped already?


----------



## Coast One

:around:


----------



## Thriller

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Nov 10 2010, 07:12 PM~19037328
> *what do you mean "new?"
> are they for sale brand new from coker right now? or new as in the tire they used to make and stopped already?
> *


Looks like something being showed at SEMA?


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 10 2010, 06:59 PM~19037208
> *Exactly, Turri. Coker simply got a hold of an already existing mold, and started making tires. And like Todd has said, 5.20 is a size. The OEM size for an Impala was 7.50x14. (wagons and convertibles were 8.00x14)
> 
> There were many 5.20's made by such companies Goodyear, Aurora, Denman, and others. Coker simply found Denmans mold. What we still do not know is who initially contracted Denman to make those tires (before Coker), and was the name "Lowrider Series" added after the fact, or was it always there.
> 
> As for what exists now, God only knows. Im sure many were scrapped as radials became more and more popular. By 1973, US manufacturers were equipping all their cars with radials, so the demand for bias tires lessened.
> 
> We cant go into any production details at the moment.
> *


Thanks for the feedback. I understand 5.20's are a tire size not a brand, reason why you guys tried to lock up the name sometime ago. But not all 5.20's/ brands are made equally that's why I asked how many 5.20 molds were out there.(I guess I should've said brands?) More than anything I was curious if everybody like Goodyear etc had their own molds and if they were still around or maybe they were shared among brands that had them outsourced at a shared manufacturing facility? I dunno, just curious about the quantity of 5.20 molds out there and how they were made back in the day.

I'd just like to see these tires made and available, kind of nostalgic for me at least.

--Turri.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 8 2010, 02:49 PM~19017227
> *OG is OG homie.. but they stopped makin those.. so here's what's next.. and they look good
> 
> Me myself, I'm fucken glad we got a 5.20 that looks so close to the OG, and it's made better.. safer.. I'll run my OG's till they wear out.. then it's on to these..
> *


ya but have you bought sum yet they fucken  bubble up real quick while you driving on the freeway cookers suck balls


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by fool2_@Nov 10 2010, 09:12 PM~19037328
> *what do you mean "new?"
> are they for sale brand new from coker right now? or new as in the tire they used to make and stopped already?
> *


coker is supposedly offering another 5.20 that dont say "lowrider series" on the side.


----------



## kandylac

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 11 2010, 10:23 AM~19042390
> *coker is supposedly offering another 5.20 that dont say "lowrider series" on the side.
> *


Is it still a 5/8's white wall? Or is the white wall wider?


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Nov 11 2010, 12:25 PM~19042816
> *Is it still a 5/8's white wall? Or is the white wall wider?
> *


HOPE ITS SMALLER


----------



## RagtopPete

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:29 AM~19042858
> *HOPE ITS SMALLER
> *


SO IT CAN MATCH YOUR CHILE.... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by RagtopPete_@Nov 11 2010, 01:48 PM~19043441
> *SO IT CAN MATCH YOUR CHILE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

some 5.20's would be nice........


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 10 2010, 08:23 PM~19038028
> *Thanks for the feedback.  I understand 5.20's are a tire size not a brand, reason why you guys tried to lock up the name sometime ago. But not all 5.20's/ brands are made equally that's why I asked how many 5.20 molds were out there.(I guess I should've said brands?)  More than anything I was curious if everybody like Goodyear etc had their own molds and if they were still around or maybe they were shared among brands that had them outsourced at a shared manufacturing facility?  I dunno, just curious about the quantity of 5.20 molds out there and how they were made back in the day.
> 
> I'd just like to see these tires made and available, kind of nostalgic for me at least.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


Molds were proprietary to the company that owned them. It takes some effort to re-work a mold, so every company had their own. Each had to be slightly different so as not to invoke a copyright or patent infringement lawsuit. But after 17 years, a patent becomes public domain; the Premium Sportway patent expired in 1974. Trademark names remain with the original applicant and do not expire, though said applicant must maintain the name. This is where we have run into our dilemma with Jerry.

To the best of my knowledge, no "sharing" of molds or equipment occurred.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 11 2010, 10:03 PM~19047864
> *Molds were proprietary to the company that owned them. It takes some effort to re-work a mold, so every company had their own. Each had to be slightly different so as not to invoke a copyright or patent infringement lawsuit. But after 17 years, a patent becomes public domain; the Premium Sportway patent expired in 1974. Trademark names remain with the original applicant and do not expire, though said applicant must maintain the name. This is where we have run into our dilemma with Jerry.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no "sharing" of molds or equipment occurred.
> *


good to read new info ...or old for that matter


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 11 2010, 10:03 PM~19047864
> *Molds were proprietary to the company that owned them. It takes some effort to re-work a mold, so every company had their own. Each had to be slightly different so as not to invoke a copyright or patent infringement lawsuit. But after 17 years, a patent becomes public domain; the Premium Sportway patent expired in 1974. Trademark names remain with the original applicant and do not expire, though said applicant must maintain the name. This is where we have run into our dilemma with Jerry.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge, no "sharing" of molds or equipment occurred.
> *


i love excerpts of history! :cheesy:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 11 2010, 09:44 AM~19042119
> *ya  but have  you bought sum  yet they fucken  bubble  up real quick while  you driving  on the  freeway  cookers  suck  balls
> *


HOping they took care of that by making it a tru 4 ply vs a strong* 2 ply. I'm no gonna waste money, but these definitley look rideable.. I'm keeping my hopes up that they improved the quality.. I'm ready for a true 5.20 even if it ain't a exact repro of a sportway.. 

And just a side note, the lowrider series on the sidewall has been around a long time. It was around before Coker started making them. My homie still has a set on his bomb that are pre-coker.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by masatalker_@Nov 12 2010, 10:08 AM~19050718
> *HOping they took care of that by making it a tru 4 ply vs a strong* 2 ply.  I'm no gonna waste money, but these definitley look rideable.. I'm keeping my hopes up that they improved the quality.. I'm ready for a true 5.20 even if it ain't a exact repro of a sportway..
> 
> And just a side note, the lowrider series on the sidewall has been around a long time.  It was around before Coker started making them.  My homie still has a set on his bomb that are pre-coker.
> *


YA AS LONG AS IT DONT BUBBLE ILL RIDE THAT SHIT BUT KINDA FUCKED ME UP ON FREEWAY I WAS LIKE WTF HOPE THEU FIX THAT SHIT CUZ IT DOES RIDE GOOD TILL IT BUBBLE


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Nov 12 2010, 10:18 AM~19050794
> *YA  AS  LONG  AS  IT  DONT  BUBBLE ILL RIDE  THAT SHIT  BUT KINDA  FUCKED  ME  UP  ON FREEWAY  I WAS  LIKE  WTF  HOPE  THEU  FIX  THAT SHIT  CUZ  IT DOES  RIDE  GOOD  TILL IT  BUBBLE
> *


I THINK THEY RIDE BETTER BECAUSE THE ARE WIDER(-------)


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 12 2010, 10:35 AM~19051491
> *I THINK THEY RIDE BETTER BECAUSE THE ARE WIDER(-------)
> *


 :yessad: 

I remember riding the real "skinnys" on the freeway.....skating all over the place :biggrin:


----------



## slo

this is who i had talked to and seemed to be somewhat knowledgeable of the 5.20s and their scarecety.. i also pressed on how we wanted no part of any of the chokers... but a new SOLUTION that the homies here are in the works in. they are in DFW area

http://www.wallacewade.com/vintage.htm

1800-666-TYRE
214-6880091

530 regal row 
dallas tx 75247 

floyd stober

incase any of you want to inquire .. they seem prety knoledgeable and is who i got my tires for my bomb from


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 12 2010, 06:21 PM~19054829
> *this is who i had talked to and seemed to be somewhat knowledgeable of the 5.20s and their scarecety.. i also pressed on how we wanted no part of any of the chokers... but a new SOLUTION that the homies here are in the works in. they are in DFW area
> 
> http://www.wallacewade.com/vintage.htm
> 
> 1800-666-TYRE
> 214-6880091
> 
> 530 regal row
> dallas tx 75247
> 
> floyd stober
> 
> incase any of you want to inquire .. they seem prety knoledgeable and is who i got my tires for my bomb from
> *


i checked out their site and it directed me to Specialty Tires of America (STA). they took over a lot of the Coker vintage stuff.


----------



## MR.59

> i checked out their site and it directed me to Specialty Tires of America (STA). they took over a lot of the Coker vintage stuff.
> [/quote
> maybe they are going to remake all of cokers old tires? when i bought some 16 in coker tires, i asked if these were going away, since DEMAN was out,,,,,,,,,,the guy on the phone told me that these coker 16 w/w will still be made, BUT THEY WILL HAVE A DIFFERENT NAME.
> AND THE LOCAL CO. IN TOWN THAT REPS FOR COKER, GOT A FLOOD OF THE OLD STOCK!
> I BOUGHT MORE 16`S JUST IN CASE, BUT THE SALES GUY SAID, HEY WE GOT A TON OF THEM IN STOCK, AND I DON`T KNOW WHY, WE NEVER HAVE THIS MANY COKERS IN INVENTORY.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 12 2010, 11:14 PM~19056513
> *i checked out their site and it directed me to Specialty Tires of America (STA). they took over a lot of the Coker vintage stuff.
> *


maybe i didnt see the site 

i talked to the guy and his boss at a swap meet.. they had soem of the last sets of coker5.20s laying around... and recognized the demand but said he would be speaking to the people over at coker to see what teh deal was with the shortage or re-making of these...


----------



## silverseven

@3:54!!!!!TTT for some Rubber lol


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 12 2010, 05:32 PM~19054003
> *:yessad:
> 
> I remember riding the real "skinnys" on the freeway.....skating all over the place :biggrin:
> *


YUP!
CATCHING EVERY GROOVE ON THE ROAD!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 13 2010, 03:19 PM~19060044
> *maybe i didnt see the site
> 
> i talked to the guy and his boss at a swap meet.. they had soem of the last sets of coker5.20s laying around... and recognized the demand but said he would be speaking to the people over at coker to see what teh deal was with the shortage or re-making of these...
> *


we have spoken to STA about making our tires. this was before Denman went under. at the time, STA told us they were at or near capacity, and couldnt take on any more work. then Denman closes, and they pick up nearly all of Cokers vintage stuff.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 13 2010, 10:26 PM~19062282
> *we have spoken to STA about making our tires. this was before Denman went under. at the time, STA told us they were at or near capacity, and couldnt take on any more work. then Denman closes, and they pick up nearly all of Cokers vintage stuff.
> *


What do you expect coker has a shit load of capital and the proof in is the paper. Sadly a couple dudes trying to get a tire that is really a small ass market back into production is more of a hassle I'm sure. Plus look at the picture who would you make tires for? 

It's still shitty as fuck and if I remember you guys did find another company to make the tyres which is awsome. Jerry needs to get up off them molds or hopefully the new info you two got swings this program up outta the mud as it seems to be at a shitty part just kinda spining your wheels.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 13 2010, 10:36 PM~19062674
> *What do you expect coker has a shit load of capital and the proof in is the paper. Sadly a couple dudes trying to get a tire that is really a small ass market back into production is more of a hassle I'm sure.  Plus look at the picture who would you make tires for?
> 
> It's still shitty as fuck and if I remember you guys did find another company to make the tyres which is awsome. Jerry needs to get up off them molds or hopefully the new info you two got swings this program up outta the mud as it seems to be at a shitty part just kinda spining your wheels.
> *


We totally understood STA's position on this. Its purely a financial decision on their part. Why waste manpower on small runs of tires when another company (Coker) will guarantee large runs?

We do have another manufacturer ready to go, so that is at least taken care of. We have received information within the last two weeks that may have serious impact on us (in a good way), but cant go into it just yet. We should have this information soon, and will keep everyone updated as we go along.

This is the final fiery hoop we must jump through.


----------



## imgntnschgo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2010, 08:56 AM~19064192
> *We totally understood STA's position on this. Its purely a financial decision on their part. Why waste manpower on small runs of tires when another company (Coker) will guarantee large runs?
> 
> We do have another manufacturer ready to go, so that is at least taken care of. We have received information within the last two weeks that may have serious impact on us (in a good way), but cant go into it just yet. We should have this information soon, and will keep everyone updated as we go along.
> 
> This is the final fiery hoop we must jump through.
> *


the effort that has been put in... is well appreciated


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hno:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2010, 08:56 AM~19064192
> *We totally understood STA's position on this. Its purely a financial decision on their part. Why waste manpower on small runs of tires when another company (Coker) will guarantee large runs?
> 
> We do have another manufacturer ready to go, so that is at least taken care of. We have received information within the last two weeks that may have serious impact on us (in a good way), but cant go into it just yet. We should have this information soon, and will keep everyone updated as we go along.
> 
> This is the final fiery hoop we must jump through.
> *


Maybe Jerry never claimed/ used his his molds after a certain time therefore forfeited his ownership? That would be too easy I guess.

--Turri.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2010, 08:56 AM~19064192
> *We totally understood STA's position on this. Its purely a financial decision on their part. Why waste manpower on small runs of tires when another company (Coker) will guarantee large runs?
> 
> We do have another manufacturer ready to go, so that is at least taken care of. We have received information within the last two weeks that may have serious impact on us (in a good way), but cant go into it just yet. We should have this information soon, and will keep everyone updated as we go along.
> 
> This is the final fiery hoop we must jump through.
> *


----------



## racerboy

we are back at it strong tomorrow. gonna turn up the heat a little...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvG83PY9Tik&NR=1


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2010, 10:24 PM~19069539
> *we are back at it strong tomorrow. gonna turn up the heat a little...
> *


  :biggrin: 
:drama:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 14 2010, 10:24 PM~19069539
> *we are back at it strong tomorrow. gonna turn up the heat a little...
> *


:h5:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 12:24 AM~19069539
> *we are back at it strong tomorrow. gonna turn up the heat a little...
> *



You guys Are doing Yo Thizzzzang Mayne!!!! I know you will Make it happen cuz we all have Faith in ya  Just keep Doin what you Doin Ya dig


----------



## robs68

And we wait.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## racerboy

Talked with an important individual today that will be instrumental in us achieving our goal.

Things are looking good guys.... :biggrin: 

One of the only reasons we are not divulging anything is that we are concerned that Jerry may be reading this topic. So it is with guarded caution that I choose what to say here. Plus, we wouldnt be surprised if someone were feeding him this information too.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 07:25 PM~19076125
> *Talked with an important individual today that will be instrumental in us achieving our goal.
> 
> Things are looking good guys.... :biggrin:
> 
> One of the only reasons we are not divulging anything is that we are concerned that Jerry may be reading this topic. So it is with guarded caution that I choose what to say here. Plus, we wouldnt be surprised if someone were feeding him this information too.
> *



cool now lets get some 520 rolling..Im fuckin tired of lookin at my damn fr380's they dont hiss at me when im rolling or my booty dont swing when I cut the wheel back and forth..That shit is just not acceptable

To the mother fuckin top for some og 520's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## silverseven

What about a 5.00???lol jk


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 06:25 PM~19076125
> *Talked with an important individual today that will be instrumental in us achieving our goal.
> 
> Things are looking good guys.... :biggrin:
> 
> One of the only reasons we are not divulging anything is that we are concerned that Jerry may be reading this topic. So it is with guarded caution that I choose what to say here. Plus, we wouldnt be surprised if someone were feeding him this information too.
> *


hno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 07:25 PM~19076125
> *Talked with an important individual today that will be instrumental in us achieving our goal.
> 
> Things are looking good guys.... :biggrin:
> 
> One of the only reasons we are not divulging anything is that we are concerned that Jerry may be reading this topic. So it is with guarded caution that I choose what to say here. Plus, we wouldnt be surprised if someone were feeding him this information too.
> *


DEATH TO DOUBLE AGENTS!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 15 2010, 08:30 PM~19076710
> *DEATH TO DOUBLE AGENTS!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## TWEEDY

We appreciate you guys sticking with this, alot of people would have already given up.


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 06:25 PM~19076125
> *Talked with an important individual today that will be instrumental in us achieving our goal.
> 
> Things are looking good guys.... :biggrin:
> 
> One of the only reasons we are not divulging anything is that we are concerned that Jerry may be reading this topic. So it is with guarded caution that I choose what to say here. Plus, we wouldnt be surprised if someone were feeding him this information too.
> *



If he is reading this ,,,, Would you please make this Fucking Tires already I'm down to the steel on my 175/75R14 and need some 520's ESE


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 15 2010, 09:00 PM~19077912
> *We appreciate you guys sticking with this, alot of people would have already given up.
> *


we will not give up. we have come too far to abandon this.


----------



## CROWDS91




----------



## silverseven

Yes get the Tires made so We can move on to gettin up Tru=spokes ass about makin 45 spoke wheels again!!!maybe you guys can be the ones to start bringin the factory jobs back home! Fuck the commies lol


----------



## brad4372

thanks for all the effort guys!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 10:31 PM~19079098
> *we will not give up. we have come too far to abandon this.
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Nov 16 2010, 12:08 AM~19079942
> *Yes get the Tires made so We can move on to  gettin up Tru=spokes ass about makin 45 spoke wheels again!!!maybe you guys can be the ones to start bringin the factory jobs back home! Fuck the commies  lol
> *


They're working on 45's to come out again. Not sure when, but they're working on it. 

--Turri.


----------



## *ROADSTAR*

Order me up 1000 :biggrin: units or 250 sets


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 16 2010, 09:46 AM~19081225
> *They're working on 45's to come out again.  Not sure when, but they're working on it.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


 :wow: me thinks 13s & new 5.20 for show time :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub... 

get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me.. 

i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

I hope you guys pull it off but honestly I would be happy with anything we get. 

GOOD LUCK GUYS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## masatalker

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 16 2010, 12:05 PM~19082566
> *45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub...
> 
> get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me..
> 
> i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus
> *



:uh: There you again...... damm homie I bet you could eat a taco and complain that the meat wasn't from a OG cow so it aint a real taco..


----------



## masatalker

That shit aint real Angus beef!! that aint a real taco! :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 16 2010, 03:05 PM~19082566
> *45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub...
> 
> get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me..
> 
> i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus
> *


I hear you but when the only thing there that is "OG" is the hub and it is near the same cost, plus the original cost of the rusted rims you first picked up...

I want these tires to take off because they could be all we have left in ten years. We will always get rims from somewhere.

Think about head units, there was a time when damn near every sub, amp, head unit could have been built in the US. Now we get what we get and dig it.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 16 2010, 06:26 PM~19085952
> *I hear you but when the only thing there that is "OG" is the hub and it is near the same cost, plus the original cost of the rusted rims you first picked up...
> 
> I want these tires to take off because they could be all we have left in ten years. We will always get rims from somewhere.
> 
> Think about head units, there was a time when damn near every sub, amp, head unit could have been built in the US. Now we get what we get and dig it.
> *


I hear everyones comments. Some peeps want to try and keep their rides OG, w/ OG wheels etc but homie is right. Only the pinche hub is OG! Fuggit to some extent I'm a purist meaning I'd want my ride OG; but if you can't find OG or if it's too much of a hassle I'll take what I can. We have limited choices in our community and unfortunately not everyone keeps their word out there meaning I'd really rather not deal with a whole lot of vendors, suppliers, platers whatever. It's a pain in the azz to get your shit right and have peeps lag on work getting done on your ride, wheels whatever; a lot of times you're better off buying repop including wheels. If it makes you feel warm and tingly inside, by all means roll on your TRIPLE OG Hubs that only a handfull of peeps know they're OG. If it's convenient I'd do the same.

Needless to say, this is the 520 tire topic (the brand isn't 5.20, Premium Sportway is the brand; don't want to get peeps worked up on this one again) and we're supporting Racerboy and 64 on getting this done. It's getting to the point that everyone is going to need white walls, and what better than to have 5.20's available; but honestly peeps will take what they can get and like it if there aren't any other choices.


Good luck fellas, not trying to get the thread completely off the topic.

--Turri.


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Nov 16 2010, 06:49 PM~19086135
> *I hear everyones comments.  Some peeps want to try and keep their rides OG, w/ OG wheels etc but homie is right.  Only the pinche hub is OG!  Fuggit to some extent I'm a purist meaning I'd want my ride OG; but if you can't find OG or if it's too much of a hassle I'll take what I can.  We have limited choices in our community and unfortunately not everyone keeps their word out there meaning I'd really rather not deal with a whole lot of vendors, suppliers, platers whatever.  It's a pain in the azz to get your shit right and have peeps lag on work getting done on your ride, wheels whatever; a lot of times you're better off buying repop including wheels.  If it makes you feel warm and tingly inside, by all means roll on your TRIPLE OG Hubs that only a handfull of peeps know they're OG. If it's convenient I'd do the same.
> 
> Needless to say, this is the 520 tire topic (the brand isn't 5.20, Premium Sportway is the brand; don't want to get peeps worked up on this one again) and we're supporting Racerboy and 64 on getting this done.  It's getting to the point that everyone is going to need white walls, and what better than to have 5.20's available; but honestly peeps will take what they can get and like it if there aren't any other choices.
> Good luck fellas, not trying to get the thread completely off the topic.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


:h5:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 16 2010, 01:05 PM~19082566
> *45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub...
> 
> get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me..
> 
> i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus
> *


----------



## grandson

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 15 2010, 06:25 PM~19076125
> *Talked with an important individual today that will be instrumental in us achieving our goal.
> 
> Things are looking good guys.... :biggrin:
> 
> One of the only reasons we are not divulging anything is that we are concerned that Jerry may be reading this topic. So it is with guarded caution that I choose what to say here. Plus, we wouldnt be surprised if someone were feeding him this information too.
> *


dude honestly if there's some double agent haters you should just keep everything your doing under wraps until you have a definite answer.... no use talkin otherwise


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## red chev

so we got some LIL/520 traders :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 16 2010, 11:05 AM~19082566
> *45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub...
> 
> get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me..
> 
> i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 15 2010, 09:30 PM~19076710
> *DEATH TO DOUBLE AGENTS!!!!!!
> *


treason = death penalty


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 16 2010, 02:05 PM~19082566
> *45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub...
> 
> get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me..
> 
> i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus
> *


 :uh:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91+Nov 18 2010, 03:56 PM~19104726-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Nov 19 2010, 04:23 AM~19108960
> *:uh:
> *




exactly what I was thinkin

:uh: X2


----------



## touchdowntodd

say what you want... but im in my trus for 2/3 the cost of teh new ones, and they were built how i want em... 

and thats total investment, getting standards for $100 for 4 isnt hard or 15s so you can use the hubs.. my rims i started with were free 14x6 standards

to each his own.. i just dont want 50 spokes or the new hub.. if you do thats cool.. just like some like pre stamp d's and some like the newer d's or z's... just a preference.. 

back to the premium sportways, the reason were all here


----------



## robs68

:uh:


> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 16 2010, 12:05 PM~19082566
> *45 tru spokes still will not have the OG hub...
> 
> get OGs and rechrome em, $1600 for a set of new ones is a rip to me..
> 
> i LOVE my OGs rechromed, and i put in stainless spokes also they will last forever.. and were way cheaper than new trus
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 19 2010, 10:27 AM~19110257
> *say what you want... but im in my trus for 2/3 the cost of teh new ones, and they were built how i want em...
> 
> and thats total investment, getting standards for $100 for 4 isnt hard or 15s so you can use the hubs.. my rims i started with were free 14x6 standards
> 
> to each his own.. i just dont want 50 spokes or the new hub.. if you do thats cool.. just like some like pre stamp d's and some like the newer d's or z's... just a preference..
> 
> back to the premium sportways, the reason were all here
> *


 :uh:


----------



## sand1

:uh:


> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 19 2010, 02:33 PM~19111615
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 11 2010, 11:03 PM~19047864
> * Trademark names remain with the original applicant and do not expire, though said applicant must maintain the name. This is where we have run into our dilemma with Jerry.
> 
> *



Thats a confusing statement...

Didn't you guys file application for the trademark in late January,which was closed earlier this month? If the company hasn't existed for years, I would say the name hasn't 'been maintained'


----------



## masatalker

:uh:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

:uh: :uh:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 19 2010, 10:27 AM~19110257
> *say what you want... but im in my trus for 2/3 the cost of teh new ones, and they were built how i want em...
> 
> and thats total investment, getting standards for $100 for 4 isnt hard or 15s so you can use the hubs.. my rims i started with were free 14x6 standards
> 
> to each his own.. i just dont want 50 spokes or the new hub.. if you do thats cool.. just like some like pre stamp d's and some like the newer d's or z's... just a preference..
> 
> back to the premium sportways, the reason were all here
> *





:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 19 2010, 02:00 PM~19111895
> *Thats a confusing statement...
> 
> Didn't you guys file application for the trademark in late January,which was closed earlier this month? If the company hasn't existed for years, I would say the name hasn't 'been maintained'
> *


he contested it.... thats where the problem lies.....


----------



## azmobn06

TTT for Premium Sportways...


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 19 2010, 09:34 PM~19114925
> *TTT for Premium Sportways...
> *


fo shizzle!


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 19 2010, 02:00 PM~19111895
> *Thats a confusing statement...
> 
> Didn't you guys file application for the trademark in late January,which was closed earlier this month? If the company hasn't existed for years, I would say the name hasn't 'been maintained'
> *


 jerry filed a formal opposition to our application. this then kicked back our application. we offered to include jerry as a third owner, but he neither accepted nor denied our request. he has simply chosen to side step us.

while YOU may think the name hasnt been maintained, and while WE may think the same, the LAW thinks differently.

common law trademark issues are too difficult to explain here. but there are ways around it, and that is, among other things, something we are in the process of working on. i just fired off another late night letter to our attorney, who will review some case law, and let us know.

we are also simultaneously working on another plan that cannot be discussed at this time.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 19 2010, 10:43 PM~19115509
> *jerry filed a formal opposition to our application. this then kicked back our application. we offered to include jerry as a third owner, but he neither accepted nor denied our request. he has simply chosen to side step us.
> 
> while YOU may think the name hasnt been maintained, and while WE may think the same, the LAW thinks differently.
> 
> common law trademark issues are too difficult to explain here. but there are ways around it, and that is, among other things, something we are in the process of working on. i just fired off another late night letter to our attorney, who will review some case law, and let us know.
> 
> we are also simultaneously working on another plan that cannot be discussed at this time.
> *


Hustlin'


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 19 2010, 11:43 PM~19115509
> *jerry filed a formal opposition to our application. this then kicked back our application. we offered to include jerry as a third owner, but he neither accepted nor denied our request. he has simply chosen to side step us.
> 
> while YOU may think the name hasnt been maintained, and while WE may think the same, the LAW thinks differently.
> 
> common law trademark issues are too difficult to explain here. but there are ways around it, and that is, among other things, something we are in the process of working on. i just fired off another late night letter to our attorney, who will review some case law, and let us know.
> 
> we are also simultaneously working on another plan that cannot be discussed at this time.
> *



Just goes to show, the laws interest is to keep business out of the small peoples hands, other than as consumers. This situation really is screwed up,but not surprising one bit.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 22 2010, 11:14 AM~19132574
> *Just goes to show, the laws interest is to keep business out of the small peoples hands, other than as consumers. This situation really is screwed up,but not surprising one bit.
> *


I think this is one instance where the law is favoring the small business. Common law prevents a large company from strong-arming the small guy, and taking his name.

The problem here is that the language is difficult to understand, and can be interpreted in more than one way. This ambiguity leads to confusion at the least, and at the worst litigation.


----------



## sand1

:angry:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 22 2010, 12:51 PM~19133293
> *I think this is one instance where the law is favoring the small business. Common law prevents a large company from strong-arming the small guy, and taking his name.
> 
> The problem here is that the language is difficult to understand, and can be interpreted in more than one way. This ambiguity leads to confusion at the least, and at the worst litigation.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 22 2010, 12:51 PM~19133293
> *I think this is one instance where the law is favoring the small business. Common law prevents a large company from strong-arming the small guy, and taking his name.
> 
> The problem here is that the language is difficult to understand, and can be interpreted in more than one way. This ambiguity leads to confusion at the least, and at the worst litigation.
> *


sucks


----------



## plank

TTT


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by plank_@Nov 23 2010, 12:34 PM~19142886
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy

getting close....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 12:15 AM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *


hno: CANT WAIT.... THIS IS GONNA BE EPIC! :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 01:15 AM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *



hurry hurry hurry


----------



## touchdowntodd

and the truth shall set us FREEEEE


----------



## racerboy

when this is all said and done, we were thinking of writing a bio of how all this came together...the hits, the misses, the lies, the people that helped, the ones who didnt, all of it. id guess it would be pretty long. probably longer than anyone would care to read.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 10:04 AM~19161354
> *when this is all said and done, we were thinking of writing a bio of how all this came together...the hits, the misses, the lies, the people that helped, the ones who didnt, all of it. id guess it would be pretty long. probably longer than anyone would care to read.
> *


id read it and buy the book!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 11:04 AM~19161354
> *when this is all said and done, we were thinking of writing a bio of how all this came together...the hits, the misses, the lies, the people that helped, the ones who didnt, all of it. id guess it would be pretty long. probably longer than anyone would care to read.
> *



Searously you should include a liitle book when you purchase a complete set of tires ..THE STORY OF YOUR NEWLY PURCHASED 5.20'S .TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS OF YOUR NEW TIRES.

YOU HERD IT HERE FROM ME FIRST!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 11:49 AM~19162180
> *Searously you should include a liitle book when you purchase a complete set of tires ..THE STORY OF YOUR NEWLY PURCHASED 5.20'S .TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS OF YOUR NEW TIRES.
> 
> YOU HERD IT HERE FROM ME FIRST!!
> *


:yes: X2....


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 11:49 AM~19162180
> *Searously you should include a liitle book when you purchase a complete set of tires ..THE STORY OF YOUR NEWLY PURCHASED 5.20'S .TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS OF YOUR NEW TIRES.
> 
> YOU HERD IT HERE FROM ME FIRST!!
> *


thats a great idea. we have tons and tons of information that we have collected over the last year+

we have the original tech drawings, and all the patent stuff. shit, we even know the names of the two dudes that _invented_ the tire.


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 02:35 PM~19163104
> *thats a great idea. we have tons and tons of information that we have collected over the last year+
> 
> we have the original tech drawings, and all the patent stuff. shit, we even know the names of the two dudes that invented the tire.
> *



FUCKIN SWEET...I THINK IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET A LITTLE BIT OF HISTORY WITH A PRODUCT..IT IS AN IMPORTANT /HISTORICAL TIRE TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY

I CAN SEE IT NOW....COMPLETE SET OF 520'S WITH THE BOOK!!!


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 02:39 PM~19163131
> *FUCKIN SWEET...I THINK IT WOULD BE COOL TO GET A LITTLE BIT OF HISTORY WITH A PRODUCT..IT IS AN IMPORTANT /HISTORICAL TIRE TO THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> 
> I CAN SEE IT NOW....COMPLETE SET OF 520'S WITH THE BOOK!!!
> *


yea that would be  :rimshot:


----------



## hanks16

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 25 2010, 11:41 AM~19162094
> *id read it and buy the book!
> *


so would I. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hanks16

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 11:49 AM~19162180
> *Searously you should include a liitle book when you purchase a complete set of tires ..THE STORY OF YOUR NEWLY PURCHASED 5.20'S .TRIALS AND TRIBULATIONS OF YOUR NEW TIRES.
> 
> YOU HERD IT HERE FROM ME FIRST!!
> *


I don't think it should be included with a set of tires. All that would mean is alot of literature or books to be thrown away in the trash. That is an extra expense to publish and it would just be added to our cost. Selling a book would be a better idea, a true lowrider wouldn't mind spending a small amount of cash to learn the history of the tire. 

I hope my opinion doesn't offend anybody, but you guys have gone through alot of BS to just give away your hard work.


----------



## low boy

whats up with a 5.60 -14???????


----------



## Big Doe

> _Originally posted by low boy_@Nov 25 2010, 06:08 PM~19163603
> *whats up with a 5.60 -14???????
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 12:15 AM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 24 2010, 11:15 PM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 12:15 AM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 12:15 AM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *


 :0


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 12:35 PM~19163104
> *thats a great idea. we have tons and tons of information that we have collected over the last year+
> 
> we have the original tech drawings, and all the patent stuff. shit, we even know the names of the two dudes that invented the tire.
> *


Posters homies! :thumbsup: I'll buy one!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 25 2010, 10:04 AM~19161354
> *when this is all said and done, we were thinking of writing a bio of how all this came together...the hits, the misses, the lies, the people that helped, the ones who didnt, all of it. id guess it would be pretty long. probably longer than anyone would care to read.
> *


What are u talking it....I've been reading 137 pages of bullshit and a lot of good info...I've learned a lot...


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Nov 26 2010, 09:46 AM~19167839
> *What are u talking it....I've been reading 137 pages of bullshit and a lot of good info...I've learned a lot...
> *



Amen to that


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by hanks16_@Nov 25 2010, 02:57 PM~19163544
> *I don't think it should be included with a set of tires. All that would mean is alot of literature or books to be thrown away in the trash.  That is an extra expense to publish and it would just be added to our cost. Selling a book would be a better idea, a true lowrider wouldn't mind spending a small amount of cash to learn the history of the tire.
> 
> I hope my opinion doesn't offend anybody, but you guys have gone through alot of BS to just give away your hard work.
> *


no offense taken! we wouldnt include a "book", regardless of how small. more than likely, a condensed one page explanation, though even that is unlikely. 

i doubt any publisher would accept our manuscript. we would preer to have LRM run a two page story about it.

and this is one part of our work i wouldnt mind giving away. its not always about money. i just want everyone to know what it took to get this of the ground (assuming it does of course)


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Nov 26 2010, 06:30 AM~19166301
> *Posters homies! :thumbsup: I'll buy one!
> *


Pha sho


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 8t4mc

I just want some 520's ..at a fair price..


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 02:52 PM~19169659
> *I just want some 520's  ..at a fair price..
> *


X2 and that dont fucking blow out riding 45 mph down the road


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 24 2010, 11:15 PM~19158902
> *getting close....
> *


 :0


----------



## silverseven

ARE WE THERE YET?


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Nov 26 2010, 05:40 PM~19170645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ARE WE THERE YET?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by low boy_@Nov 25 2010, 03:08 PM~19163603
> *whats up with a 5.60 -14???????
> *


welcome to the lil family!

we will have 5.60x14's too, but those will be the last ones to be made, as the demand is pretty low right now. we need to make the 5.20 first so that we can pay off all the costs (which at this point top 100k)

also, the minimum run for tires is 120 in each size, so we need to get about 15 orders for a set of 4 of the 5.60 before we make a run


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

:wow:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 27 2010, 02:51 AM~19173782
> *welcome to the lil family!
> 
> we will have 5.60x14's too, but those will be the last ones to be made, as the demand is pretty low right now. we need to make the 5.20 first so that we can pay off all the costs (which at this point top 100k)
> 
> also, the minimum run for tires is 120 in each size, so we need to get about 15 orders for a set of 4 of the 5.60 before we make a run
> *



you will sell plenty tires..get em done!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

:naughty:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 27 2010, 09:10 PM~19175385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *


YES!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 27 2010, 01:10 PM~19175385
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :naughty:
> *



damn you!!! last set of 520's i had all got slashed by a jealous motherfucker..


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 27 2010, 03:51 AM~19173782
> *welcome to the lil family!
> 
> we will have 5.60x14's too, but those will be the last ones to be made, as the demand is pretty low right now. we need to make the 5.20 first so that we can pay off all the costs (which at this point top 100k)
> 
> also, the minimum run for tires is 120 in each size, so we need to get about 15 orders for a set of 4 of the 5.60 before we make a run
> *


We're talking about a 5.60-14 Premium Sportway right??? I'd definitely be interested in a set for my '59!

I'll stay tuned....


----------



## MR.MEMO

> _Originally posted by FoxCustom_@Nov 27 2010, 07:13 PM~19177154
> *We're talking about a 5.60-14 Premium Sportway right??? I'd definitely be interested in a set for my '59!
> 
> I'll stay tuned....
> *


ill pick up a set too


----------



## robs68

Ill take a set of 560s alos...they drive better than 520s :0


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy:


----------



## McBain

i will take two


----------



## budgetperf72

560's for sure.. get them made I want 2 sets! :biggrin  :


----------



## parliament1953

put me down for 6 5.60s 14s


----------



## 1229

sold the car, kept the tires. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 06:37 AM~19181235
> *sold the car, kept the tires. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## racerboy

cool! keep the orders for the 5.60's coming in! I will be running them on my 64 as well.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 07:37 AM~19181235
> *sold the car, kept the tires. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT`S NEXT?
NAME CHANGE?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 03:28 PM~19182891
> *WHAT`S NEXT?
> NAME CHANGE?
> *


probably a 65 rivi.


no hurry right now though.


----------



## toker1

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 03:52 PM~19169659
> *I just want some 520's  ..at a fair price..
> *


X4


----------



## touchdowntodd

u already know id prefer 560s homie LOL


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Nov 28 2010, 03:46 PM~19183333
> *probably a 65 rivi.
> no hurry right now though.
> *


rivi`s are nice!
hidden jems with those cars,,,,,,,,


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 28 2010, 06:26 PM~19184243
> *u already know id prefer 560s homie LOL
> *


they will last longer and you`ll like the way the car will ride.
and in 4 months of driving they will be the same size as a 5.20
so you can have both!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Nov 28 2010, 09:37 PM~19186707
> *they will last longer and you`ll like the way the car will ride.
> and in 4 months of driving they will be the same size as a 5.20
> so you can have both!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 15 2010, 09:06 AM~16299536
> *set of 14's for me.
> *


make that 13's. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

I need 13's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## racerboy

13 & 14 5.20's will be made at the same time, so when they are released, both will be available.

we are hoping this week will bring us some answers.


----------



## AGUILAR3

New tires can only mean one thing....New Wires :naughty:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 29 2010, 04:26 PM~19192594
> *13 & 14 5.20's will be made at the same time, so when they are released, both will be available.
> 
> we are hoping this week will bring us some answers.
> *


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 29 2010, 05:26 PM~19192594
> *13 & 14 5.20's will be made at the same time, so when they are released, both will be available.
> 
> we are hoping this week will bring us some answers.
> *


Shit! Can't wait.....I'm ready to slap my Chokers off and slap on some OG's on :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

:biggrin:


----------



## 64joe

nothing like the og shit homies can't wait till they comeout il take two sets.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Nov 29 2010, 10:24 PM~19196544
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 29 2010, 05:26 PM~19192594
> *13 & 14 5.20's will be made at the same time, so when they are released, both will be available.
> 
> we are hoping this week will bring us some answers.
> *


 hno:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

I have the New Wires from Tru Spoke  I NEED the 520/14 TIRES. With that said!! Count me in for 2 set's :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 29 2010, 06:26 PM~19192594
> *13 & 14 5.20's will be made at the same time, so when they are released, both will be available.
> 
> we are hoping this week will bring us some answers.
> *


Bump for answers


----------



## touchdowntodd

i seeeee u rick LOL

hope all is well homie


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Nov 30 2010, 10:22 AM~19200213
> *i seeeee u rick LOL
> 
> hope all is well homie
> *



Checking on 5.60s holmes.... you know Im wanting a set.


----------



## slo

yes


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by ACCESSORYFREAK_@Nov 30 2010, 10:49 AM~19200457
> *Checking on 5.60s holmes.... you know Im wanting a set.
> *




u know it brotha.. i want em too!


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## FoxCustom

Keepin my fingers crossed!


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## 65impalasfounder

5:2 :biggrin:'s Premium Sportways!


----------



## 214monte




----------



## azmobn06

Back to the top!

Too much jibba jabba on the Z's thread :biggrin:

although I should add my comments


----------



## GROUPEC

WHATZ COOL OG TIRES FOR THE OLD SCHOOLERS


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 2 2010, 08:04 PM~19222783
> *Back to the top!
> 
> Too much jibba jabba on the Z's thread :biggrin:
> 
> although I should add my comments
> *


I SAW THAT,,,,,,,,, 
I LIKE THE Z`s BUT WHEN I SAW GUYS WAITING MONTHS TO GET A SET, AFTER THEY PAID UP FRONT,,,,,,,,, I LIKE TO CASH AND CARRY WHAT I BUY. DAYTONS WERE ON THE SHELF.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 3 2010, 08:39 PM~19232611
> *I SAW THAT,,,,,,,,,
> I LIKE THE Z`s BUT WHEN I SAW GUYS WAITING MONTHS TO GET A SET, AFTER THEY PAID UP FRONT,,,,,,,,,  I LIKE TO CASH AND CARRY WHAT I BUY. DAYTONS WERE ON THE SHELF.
> *


Yea...I know better now  

It's the end of the week...any updates Racerboy???


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 3 2010, 09:28 PM~19233105
> *Yea...I know better now
> 
> It's the end of the week...any updates Racerboy???
> *


no, not yet. there are some pretty heavy union negotiations that our guy is working on, so that is taking up his time.

but from what i gather, their legal department is working on it now.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 4 2010, 12:41 PM~19236956
> *no, not yet. there are some pretty heavy union negotiations that our guy is working on, so that is taking up his time.
> 
> but from what i gather, their legal department is working on it now.
> *


hno:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

let me ask a question here...i know everyone on here commited to buying these tires but what if when the time comes half of them are broke or just bought chokers etc....how long would you guys be able to hold up that debt of the manufacturing...not hating just a speculation :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 4 2010, 02:20 PM~19237564
> *let me ask a question here...i know everyone on here commited to buying these tires but what if when the time comes half of them are broke or just bought chokers etc....how long would you guys be able to hold up that debt of the manufacturing...not hating just a speculation  :dunno:
> *


im sure theres some bailout expected, and allowed for in the financial side of things....


----------



## baggedout81

One of these days


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 4 2010, 06:18 PM~19238980
> *One of these days
> *


cant wait for that day to come  every day i come in here hoping i see razorboy post up that theyre ready for ordering, good things come to those who wait i say  :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 3 2010, 08:39 PM~19232611
> *I SAW THAT,,,,,,,,,
> I LIKE THE Z`s BUT WHEN I SAW GUYS WAITING MONTHS TO GET A SET, AFTER THEY PAID UP FRONT,,,,,,,,,  I LIKE TO CASH AND CARRY WHAT I BUY. DAYTONS WERE ON THE SHELF.
> *


I'd rather wait 3 weeks than 3 months  


5.20's back to the top!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 4 2010, 12:41 PM~19236956
> *no, not yet. there are some pretty heavy union negotiations that our guy is working on, so that is taking up his time.
> 
> but from what i gather, their legal department is working on it now.
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 4 2010, 02:20 PM~19237564
> *let me ask a question here...i know everyone on here commited to buying these tires but what if when the time comes half of them are broke or just bought chokers etc....how long would you guys be able to hold up that debt of the manufacturing...not hating just a speculation  :dunno:
> *


Even If I get another set of Chokers, I'll still order my OG's


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 4 2010, 03:20 PM~19237564
> *let me ask a question here...i know everyone on here commited to buying these tires but what if when the time comes half of them are broke or just bought chokers etc....how long would you guys be able to hold up that debt of the manufacturing...not hating just a speculation  :dunno:
> *


JUST PUT IT ON MY LINE OF CREDIT :biggrin: 
JUST STACK THEM UP NEXT TO MY OG 5.20`S


----------



## theloyaltyones

TO THE TOP ....FOR THEM 5 20 ..


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 4 2010, 03:20 PM~19237564
> *let me ask a question here...i know everyone on here commited to buying these tires but what if when the time comes half of them are broke or just bought chokers etc....how long would you guys be able to hold up that debt of the manufacturing...not hating just a speculation  :dunno:
> *


Everyone is gonna buy them not just people on this topic...that was all anyone used to roll


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies puttin in the legwork to make our dreams come true!


----------



## illstorm

Officially started my " Replying to New OG 5.20's "PRE" pre-order topic" savings account. Almost there :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 5 2010, 08:55 AM~19243396
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Officially started my " Replying to New OG 5.20's "PRE" pre-order topic" savings account. Almost there :biggrin:
> *


haha... you must be in the cartel buisiness.....


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Dec 5 2010, 01:07 AM~19242190
> *Everyone is gonna buy them not just people on this topic...that was all anyone used to roll
> *


yup, i really doubt if any will be sitting around without a waiting buyer.
remember hard times never last, but hard ass old skoolers last forever


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 5 2010, 11:19 AM~19244260
> *yup, i really doubt if any will be sitting around without a waiting buyer.
> remember hard times never last, but hard ass old skoolers last forever
> *


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 5 2010, 11:19 AM~19244260
> *yup, i really doubt if any will be sitting around without a waiting buyer.
> remember hard times never last, but hard ass old skoolers last forever
> *


----------



## BIG RAY RAY

i just want to know is this ever going to happen


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Dec 7 2010, 04:38 PM~19265654
> *i just want to know is this ever going to happen
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

:drama:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the future of lowriding tires


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Dec 7 2010, 11:17 PM~19269466
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ITS WORTH THE WAIT


----------



## tpimuncie

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 8 2010, 11:34 AM~19272565
> *ITS WORTH THE WAIT
> *


X520! :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

Recently received my cross-laced 72s from Nicky @Envious, now I need some 5.20-14s!!!!


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by BIG RAY RAY_@Dec 7 2010, 04:38 PM~19265654
> *i just want to know is this ever going to happen
> *


We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 10:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


 :banghead: hno: :x:


----------



## MR.LAC

:biggrin:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 9 2010, 12:31 AM~19280301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 10:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 8 2010, 11:31 PM~19280301
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 09:39 PM~19279722
> *Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call  we are waiting for.
> *


is it that simple? A Yes or No with one phone call?

Fingers crossed :x:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 11:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


we want fuckin 520's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 09:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


 :0


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 10:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


 :x:


----------



## red chev

so it all comes down to this down by 4 on the 18 yard line with 3 seconds left.. a feild goal wont do it.... :wow: :wow:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

shit ain't happenin mayne, ****** roll dubz these days


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 9 2010, 07:58 PM~19287104
> *shit ain't happenin mayne, ******* roll dubz these days
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

too much racism up in here mayne im out


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 9 2010, 08:15 PM~19287252
> *too much racism up in here mayne im out
> *


You dont like the word dont use it, and the only kind we dont like around here is dubs and radials.
Repop 5.20s TTT


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Dec 9 2010, 06:31 PM~19287416
> *You dont like the word dont use it, and the only kind we dont like around here is dubs and radials.
> Repop 5.20s TTT
> *


i got some triple gold d's but they don't bling the same homie get like me


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 10:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by pinto_on_dubz_@Dec 9 2010, 08:15 PM~19287252
> *too much racism up in here mayne im out
> *


hatin ass mithafuka

Every god dam post

Mods band this glitter pants ass muthafuka


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

i just found this topic. :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 8 2010, 11:39 PM~19279722
> *We are waiting too. Everything we have done and worked for in the last year rests on this one phone call we are waiting for.
> *


Ok so i didnt read every page but just so i can clarify for my slow a$$.. 
$125 a tire for 5.20x13 & 14's ONLY WHEN</span> they give the light to start reproduction on them... and thats the call you waiting on  


when the <span style=\'color:green\'>light is given ill pick up a set :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 9 2010, 11:37 AM~19283542
> *is it that simple? A Yes or No with one phone call?
> 
> Fingers crossed  :x:
> *


yea, thats what it has come down to. We have made the only offer we can make. If it is accepted, then all is well. If it is not, then we are not sure what can be done next.

As soon as I can disclose what we are dealing with, it will all make perfect sense. For now, all we can do is hope for the best, and that the powers that be make the right decision.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 9 2010, 11:25 PM~19289277
> *yea, thats what it has come down to. We have made the only offer we can make. If it is accepted, then all is well. If it is not, then we are not sure what can be done next.
> 
> As soon as I can disclose what we are dealing with, it will all make perfect sense. For now, all we can do is hope for the best, and that the powers that be make the right decision.
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 9 2010, 10:25 PM~19289277
> *yea, thats what it has come down to. We have made the only offer we can make. If it is accepted, then all is well. If it is not, then we are not sure what can be done next.
> 
> As soon as I can disclose what we are dealing with, it will all make perfect sense. For now, all we can do is hope for the best, and that the powers that be make the right decision.
> *


and it all hinges on one phone call.... hno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 9 2010, 10:25 PM~19289277
> *yea, thats what it has come down to. We have made the only offer we can make. If it is accepted, then all is well. If it is not, then we are not sure what can be done next.
> 
> As soon as I can disclose what we are dealing with, it will all make perfect sense. For now, all we can do is hope for the best, and that the powers that be make the right decision.
> *



i have faith they will go for it brotha... what else are they gonna do with teh stuff?

bump for the future... everything old comes back ...


----------



## 8t4mc

is that how much yall are going to sell them at?? 125.00??

wow thats alot..  Im not spending 500 plus shipping on a set of sportways.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 10 2010, 01:21 PM~19294721
> *is that how much yall are going to sell them at?? 125.00??
> 
> wow thats alot..   Im not spending 500 plus shipping on a set of sportways.
> *





wow you been in here all this time and never even noticed the price.......


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 03:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.</span>  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *





whadayaknow.....first post of the topic


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 10 2010, 03:21 PM~19294721
> *is that how much yall are going to sell them at?? 125.00??
> 
> wow thats alot..   Im not spending 500 plus shipping on a set of sportways.
> *


Then go get some hankooks to wrap your ching changs with.... :uh: sportways are the shit , and when all this comes together , we can pay 500 for some new tires instead of 600+ on a old set that we don't know the storage history of....


----------



## silverseven

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 10 2010, 04:21 PM~19294721
> *is that how much yall are going to sell them at?? 125.00??
> 
> wow thats alot..   Im not spending 500 plus shipping on a set of sportways.
> *


Earl Scheib does great paint and body too, i hear they can paint ur chinas as well. But why even go that far when they sell primer at home depot. Personally i wouldnt pay over 99 cents a can myself. Dipshit


----------



## Str8 Klownin

dr.dre's detox coming soon, these tires LULZ


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 9 2010, 09:25 PM~19289277
> *yea, thats what it has come down to. We have made the only offer we can make. If it is accepted, then all is well. If it is not, then we are not sure what can be done next.
> 
> As soon as I can disclose what we are dealing with, it will all make perfect sense. For now, all we can do is hope for the best, and that the powers that be make the right decision.
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## 214monte




----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 10 2010, 04:57 PM~19295012
> *wow you been in here all this time and never even noticed the price.......
> *



I read this from page 1 also..I guess I overlooked it..

Its hard to see them go for that when they used to be 40.00 .. 80.00/90.00 maybe each maybe..and thats fair with inflation..I cant see to many being sold for 500.00


----------



## DeeLoc

I will throw this in...at least they won't cost $400 a tire like offroad tires or low pros


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 10 2010, 11:02 PM~19298546
> *I read this from page 1 also..I guess I overlooked it..
> 
> Its hard to see them go for that when they used to be 40.00 ..  80.00/90.00 maybe each maybe..and thats fair with inflation..I cant see to many being sold for 500.00
> *


THEY WILL SALE :yes: :yes: FOR A BAD AS WE WANT THEM WE WILL BUY THEM 5.20s :biggrin: ....WE GOTTA PAY THE COST


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 10 2010, 11:53 PM~19298953
> *THEY WILL SALE  :yes:  :yes: FOR A BAD AS WE WANT THEM WE WILL BUY THEM 5.20s :biggrin: ....WE GOTTA PAY THE COST
> *


got that right! plus from what i been hearing, thats how much the chokers are going for any ways so why not buy the og premiums better


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 10 2010, 10:57 PM~19298986
> *got that right! plus from what i been hearing, thats how much the chokers are going for any ways so why not buy the og premiums better
> *


 :werd:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

520's all the way  








just a small tease :biggrin:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 11 2010, 12:10 AM~19299070
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small tease :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 11 2010, 12:10 AM~19299070
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small tease :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: DAMMN TEASE!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 10 2010, 11:57 PM~19298986
> *got that right! plus from what i been hearing, thats how much the chokers are going for any ways so why not buy the og premiums better
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 11 2010, 01:10 AM~19299070
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small tease :biggrin:
> *


damn you!!!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 11 2010, 01:10 AM~19299070
> *520's all the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a small tease :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW IT!


----------



## racerboy

Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


* oh..... my...... god..... is it finally gonna happen??? hno: *


----------



## TOPFAN




----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 04:58 PM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


Congratulations, it must be quite a relief!

Thanks guys, for all your effort and dedication


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


Good job men. job well done. You can count me in for a set and as for the price $125, Fu*k I pay more for my other tires on my other cars, besides how much do you want to capture the look. Hell I want the look. However, for me there was a time I payed $19 dollars mounted & balanced for a 520 over on the cornor of Brooklyn & Evergreen in E.L.A How many remember thoes times. So times are different and U have to do what U have to do FUC*ing period.........


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump... news is ONLY good.. 

where are the haters now?


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 06:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


520/560's


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


 :run: :run: :run: :worship: :worship: 5.20 ITS ON NOW


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 11 2010, 09:14 AM~19300463
> *Congratulations, it must be quite a relief!
> 
> Thanks guys, for all your effort and dedication
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## locorider

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 11 2010, 09:14 AM~19300463
> *Congratulations, it must be quite a relief!
> 
> Thanks guys, for all your effort and dedication
> *


YES SIRRRR
X2


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 08:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


Badass. 

So when are you two able to get a few sets made for the real world testing you plan on doing ?

Also you guys gotta let us in on the new story that came into play.


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 06:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


Is this with or without Jerry?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 11 2010, 11:36 AM~19301191
> *Is this with or without Jerry?
> *


most likely without... fuck jerry....


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 11 2010, 11:07 AM~19301337
> *most likely without... fuck jerry....
> *


But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


*CONGRATS !! :thumbsup: I CANT WAIT, I HAVEN'T HAD A SET OF 5.20'S SINCE 1991....*


----------



## gizmoscustoms

put me down for a set


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by firme64impala_@Dec 11 2010, 01:26 PM~19301418
> *But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?
> *


SPELLED IT IN SPANGLISH


----------



## firme64impala

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 11 2010, 03:04 PM~19302389
> *SPELLED IT IN SPANGLISH
> *


"Premio Sportguey" I like it! Put me down for a set.


----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Dec 11 2010, 09:45 AM~19300619
> *520/560's
> *


Does anybody have any pictures of the O.G 5.60s on a 14x7 wheel?


----------



## kraz13

Thanks for all your effort and dedication !!!


----------



## 63 VERT

> _Originally posted by gizmoscustoms_@Dec 11 2010, 03:03 PM~19301845
> *put me down for a set
> *


 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## INIMITABLE

:x: :x: :x: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## frameoffz

I might have to get two sets......... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by silverseven_@Dec 10 2010, 07:20 PM~19296283
> *Earl Scheib does great paint and body too, i hear they can paint ur chinas as well. But why even go that far when they sell primer at home depot. Personally i wouldnt pay over 99 cents a can myself. Dipshit
> *



sory folks..no chinas for me..Ive rolled daytons for 15 years.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 11 2010, 11:41 PM~19305330
> *sory folks..no chinas for me..Ive rolled daytons for 15 years.
> *


dont be a cheap ass then , why wrap your AMERICAN ENGINEERED AND MANUFACTURED wheels with some bullshit Chinese rubber? support DEDICATED RIDERS, AMERICAN WORKERS and the ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE! every 5.20 you buy gives an AMERICAN a job, and you a QUALITY tire.!!!!  IS IT REALLY THAT BAD TO SPEND A FEW MORE BUCKS IF THAT MEANS YOUR NEIGHBOR KEEPS HIS HOUSE AND CAR?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Who posted in: New OG 5.20's "PRE" pre-order topic
Poster	Posts
azmobn06	417
Reverend Hearse	295
racerboy	178
touchdowntodd	174
64 PIMPALA	160
hoppin62	115
MR.59	100
robs68	74
baggedout81	49
slo	45
8t4mc	41
harborareaPhil	39
slickpanther	39
MR.*512*	36
BIG RED	35
Coast One	31
theloyaltyones	30
mrcadillac	30
TATTOO-76	29
turri 67	27
plank	26
65impalasfounder	25
lowrivi1967	23
FREAKY TALES	23
Firefly	23
Stomper714	20
Jaime-ViejitosNM	20
masatalker	17
COBRA CRUIZER	15
ForeverMobinChevys	14
show-bound	14
Crenshaw's Finest	13
silverseven	12
dj short dog	11
DanielDucati	11
Rod Stewart	11
scrape-it	11
rzarock	11
DIRTYWHITEBOY	10
brad4372	10
Ragtop Ted	9
red chev	9
firme64impala	9
CADILLAC PIMPN	8
Just_Looking	8
K-Blaze	8
hi_ryder	8
Justin-Az	8
AGUILAR3	8
kraz13	8
chevbombs	7
1bad-azz cadi	7
lowriv1972	7
NEWLIFE ELA	7
NEWWAVE68ELA	7
AndrewH	7
sand1	7
mrgervais	7
Esoteric	6
smiley`s 84 fleetwood	6
ogbrkboy	6
Airborne	6
implala66	6
mattd	6
Bigsmooth	6
grandson	5
soldierboy	5
LAGERO	5
lowbird	5
monte77	5
sireluzion916	5
ACCESSORYFREAK	5
Eryk	5
kandylac	5
65 Impala East LA	5
LAC_MASTA	5
EPTXCarlover	5
Dat Dirty Rat	5
lone star	5
Level33	4
ABRAXASS	4
cali	4
J-KAT	4
SUPREME69	4
214monte	4
firme63ragtop	4
illstorm	4
CROWDS91	4
DeeLoc	4
BrownAzt3ka	4
HM WREKN82	4
FoxCustom	4
MANDOS69C/10	4
ON-DA-LOW PREZ	4
servent of christ	4
oldsoul	4
TopDogg	4
milkbone	4
streetking	3
osorivera48	3
robneronyc	3
MR.LAC	3
dbtires	3
juangotti	3
WALT CUSTOMS	3
hanks16	3
Lord Duez	3
Big Doe	3
pinto_on_dubz	3
imgntnschgo	3
Caddys 83	3
ROBERTO G	3
loco 66	3
xavierthexman	3
purecandy az	3
SAUL	3
Spanky	3
tpimuncie	3
OUTHOPU	3
infamous62	3
Turboshocker001	3
REGALHILOW	3
Classic - Landau	2
hardcore76caprice	2
jonjay206	2
Barba	2
locorider	2
64joe	2
EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.	2
Matt Damon	2
elspock84	2
Hooked 2 Glass	2
ss62vert	2
indycapri	2
RICH-E-RICH	2
Flips Monte	2
Redeemed1	2
liljoefromkc	2
19jaquez84	2
OH MY GOD 86	2
Maricoparider	2
MIKEYMIKE	2
INIMITABLE	2
All Out Customs	2
CUTLASS_84	2
fullsize67	2
83lac-va-beach	2
64_EC_STYLE	2
Jack Bauer	2
Hoss805	2
sunsetstrip67	2
63 VERT	2
TOPFAN	2
Str8 Klownin	2
TWEEDY	2
Mr.Brown	2
BIG RAY RAY	2
interiorcrocodile	2
oldskool 67	2
slangin cardboard	2
chevymalibu	2
THE MAJESTICS TX	2
TX IMPERIALS	1
Mr Minnesota	1
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY	1
DELEGATION 76	1
browntown93	1
EastValleyLowLow	1
elias	1
RI82REGAL	1
WESTCOASTER	1
GROUPEC	1
betoooo!	1
unique27	1
SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO	1
LacN_Thru	1
brian84corvette	1
shawntitan	1
bigcadi	1
augie64	1
sevenonefourlife	1
Fleetwood Rider	1
brn2ridelo	1
925rider	1
GONZALES1P	1
DKM ATX	1
MR.MEMO	1
NICE DREAMS	1
rollindeep408	1
BIG WHIT 64	1
73 Rag	1
slowtrain1	1
MONEY GREEN	1
the fly	1
Thriller	1
ben d	1
CPT BOY	1
Escandaloso	1
low 86 regal	1
cl1965ss	1
big al 54	1
Wicked	1
Dreamer62	1
WESTUP702	1
66_rag	1
THEE REAL OG RYDER	1
SS520	1
rIdaho!	1
menacekustoms	1
caprice75classic	1
tito5050	1
OSITOMPK	1
13OZKAR	1
62ssrag	1
RAGTOPROY	1
premier66	1
McBain	1
Flowrider	1
BEDROCK C.C.	1
CLASSIC 69	1
87 CALI DREAMIN' 1
wolfy-2503	1
bundi62	1
TRY ME	1
RagtopPete	1
PRESIDENTEZ	1
MicrophoneFiend	1
~MONTECARLOW~	1
Mr. Mark V	1
FIJIRIDE	1
[email protected] 1
hangingloose_4u	1
parts7790	1
fiftythree	1
azmurh	1
cadillacj	1
MR. Cadillac	1
muffin_man	1
RANFLAS&BIKAS	1
budgetperf72	1
$$bigjoker$$	1
lowrrico	1
CRAZYHOGG	1
caddy4yaass	1
OGJordan	1
chromeandpaint	1
*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON	1
gizmoscustoms	1
wallace pardo	1
banditmike	1
1_PUMP	1
edub6794	1
drasticbean	1
Mr Impala	1
mozzywozzy	1
REGAL81	1
704 Sheen	1
Glamorous Life	1
BIGHAPPY55	1
StreetStyleChicago	1
sobayduece	1
KAKALAK	1
Quagmire	1
parliament1953	1
OLDTIME47	1
817Lowrider	1
70 on 72s	1
lowlowlow	1
GONNA FIND HER 39	1
low boy	1
frameoffz	1
Magentalicious	1
Low_Ryde	1
vazquejs	1
groupe-68	1
elmontecarlodeloco	1
Frosty	1
Bootykit63	1
getsimpalas1960	1
GUERO85	1
danny_boy_65	1
SoTexCustomz	1
bigbearlocos	1
MIKE JONES SGV	1
GRodriguez	1
Hipstreet	1
headhunter	1
low4ever	1
81.7.TX.	1
toker1	1
wsrider	1
GOODFELLAS	1
ivan619	1
JB45	1
bounce13	1
Glassed Out	1
big C	1
AZs finest13	1
IIMPALAA	1
Top_Dog_Calistyle	1
NEWSTYLE 66	1
77monte4pumps	1
Texas Kriminalz	1
fool2	1
~nip/tuck~	1


----------



## MR.59

i did my name on that list,by the length of that list, looks like the 1st run is sold out
so i`ll buy the LAST SET!
oh
i`ll buy the 1st set too


----------



## RegalLimited82

:cheesy:


----------



## theloyaltyones

IM READY FOR 3 SETS OF THEM 13 5.20 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 11 2010, 08:30 AM~19300259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow:


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 11 2010, 12:07 PM~19301337
> *most likely without... fuck jerry....
> *


Naw fuck coker and there junk ass tires guess this throws some salt in there game. Thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump for the homies... and the only tires we will need forever now


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 09:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 06:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


Best news I've heard in a long time. 

Damn i need to start posting more. I need a set of 5.20's and 5.60's like quick too. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 01:03 AM~19305449
> *dont be a cheap ass then , why wrap your AMERICAN ENGINEERED AND MANUFACTURED wheels with some bullshit Chinese rubber? support  DEDICATED RIDERS, AMERICAN WORKERS and the ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE!  every 5.20 you buy gives an AMERICAN a job, and you a QUALITY tire.!!!!   IS IT REALLY THAT BAD TO SPEND A FEW MORE BUCKS IF THAT MEANS YOUR NEIGHBOR KEEPS HIS HOUSE AND CAR?
> *



cheep ass? its hard to spend 500.00 bucks on a set of tires that I was getting a complete set for 160.00.. Yea know times have changed/things are no longer made .etc.but 5 bills for a bias ply..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=550263&hl=
Im so cheap I had my car painted with the best paint I could get.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 12:03 AM~19305449
> *dont be a cheap ass then , why wrap your AMERICAN ENGINEERED AND MANUFACTURED wheels with some bullshit Chinese rubber? support  DEDICATED RIDERS, AMERICAN WORKERS and the ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE!  every 5.20 you buy gives an AMERICAN a job, and you a QUALITY tire.!!!!   IS IT REALLY THAT BAD TO SPEND A FEW MORE BUCKS IF THAT MEANS YOUR NEIGHBOR KEEPS HIS HOUSE AND CAR?
> *


AMEN


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


 :0 Holy chit! I want tires!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 01:03 AM~19305449
> *dont be a cheap ass then , why wrap your AMERICAN ENGINEERED AND MANUFACTURED wheels with some bullshit Chinese rubber? support  DEDICATED RIDERS, AMERICAN WORKERS and the ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE!  every 5.20 you buy gives an AMERICAN a job, and you a QUALITY tire.!!!!   IS IT REALLY THAT BAD TO SPEND A FEW MORE BUCKS IF THAT MEANS YOUR NEIGHBOR KEEPS HIS HOUSE AND CAR?
> *



says the model builder.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 12:05 AM~19305457
> *Who posted in: New OG 5.20's "PRE" pre-order topic
> Poster	Posts
> azmobn06	417
> Reverend Hearse	295
> racerboy	178
> touchdowntodd	174
> 64 PIMPALA	160
> hoppin62	115
> MR.59	100
> robs68	74
> baggedout81	49
> slo	45
> 8t4mc	41
> harborareaPhil	39
> slickpanther	39
> MR.*512*	36
> *



:0 :0 Dam....


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Dec 12 2010, 08:15 AM~19306352-->
> 
> 
> 
> cheep ass? its hard to spend 500.00 bucks on a set of tires that I was getting a complete set for 160.00.. Yea know times have changed/things are no longer made .etc.but  5 bills for a bias ply..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=550263&hl=
> Im so cheap I had my car painted with the best paint I could get.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SO WHAT? I CAN REMEMBER WHEN 5.20'S WERE 25 BUCKS A POP YOUNGSTER, YOU GOTTA PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS.... AND I DONT CARE WHAT YOU PAINTED YOUR CAR WITH , THIS IS A TIRE TOPIC... I USED ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR ON MY CAR BUT YOU DONT SEE ME IN HERE MAKING A PISSING MATCH ABOUT IT... :uh:
> 
> BUT SINCE YOU WANT TO BE A PRICK, YOU AER A DIPSHIT, YOU SPENT FOR ''THE BEST PAINT I COULD GET'' BUT YOU DIDNT EVEN PULL THE MIRRORS, CHROME , DOOR HANDLES, LOCKS OR QUARTER GLASS? HAPPY PEELING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-8t4mc_@Dec 12 2010, 09:41 AM~19306668
> *says the model builder.
> *


SAYS THE MORON WITH A G BODY... IVE BEEN A MODEL BUILDER LONGER THAN YOU BEEN ALIVE, FUCK YOU AND YOUR MONTE CARLO.....


----------



## MR.59

BUT SINCE YOU WANT TO BE A PRICK, YOU AER A DIPSHIT, YOU SPENT FOR ''THE BEST PAINT I COULD GET'' BUT YOU DIDNT EVEN PULL THE MIRRORS, CHROME , DOOR HANDLES, LOCKS OR QUARTER GLASS? HAPPY PEELING! 









:0 :0


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 12:03 AM~19305449
> *dont be a cheap ass then , why wrap your AMERICAN ENGINEERED AND MANUFACTURED wheels with some bullshit Chinese rubber? support  DEDICATED RIDERS, AMERICAN WORKERS and the ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE!  every 5.20 you buy gives an AMERICAN a job, and you a QUALITY tire.!!!!   IS IT REALLY THAT BAD TO SPEND A FEW MORE BUCKS IF THAT MEANS YOUR NEIGHBOR KEEPS HIS HOUSE AND CAR?
> *


QUOTING MYSELF FOR TRUTH FOR THOSE BITCHING ABOUT PRICES... THINK ABOUT THE LAST SENTENCE REAL HARD HOMIES....


----------



## racerboy

> But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?
> [/quote
> 
> We will be using the name.


----------



## sand1

:0


----------



## lowrivi1967

> But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?
> [/quote
> 
> We will be using the name.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Redeemed1

:h5: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  Nice!!! Been waiting from the very beginning, Glad to be getting my tires soon!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?
> [/quote
> 
> *We will be using the name.*
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## touchdowntodd

pics? HAHAHAAH jk homies...

good luck, we should even know more soon i hope

maybe we can hope for spring!


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?
> [/quote
> 
> We will be using the name.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tko_818

A lot of the ol' timers been telling me "man, i remember when these 5.20s were like 30 bucks a pop".. for sure that sounds too good to be true for a younger rider like me but even i know the prestige behind these 5.20s.. a solid reproduction 5.20 is well worth 125 bucks a pop to me. these guys are putting in work to get these made for us riders, andd doing something about the 13 n 14 tire scare, they deserve to charge for it. and in reality, HOW OFTEN DO U REALLY BUY NEW TIRES?!? :uh: keep up the good work homies


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 12 2010, 03:18 PM~19308797
> *A lot of the ol' timers been telling me "man, i remember when these 5.20s were like 30 bucks a pop".. for sure that sounds too good to be true for a younger rider like me but even i know the prestige behind these 5.20s.. a solid reproduction 5.20 is well worth 125 bucks a pop to me. these guys are putting in work to get these made for us riders, andd doing something about the 13 n 14 tire scare, they deserve to charge for it. and in reality, HOW OFTEN DO U REALLY BUY NEW TIRES?!?  :uh: keep up the good work homies
> *


thanks man... but the price we are charging is a direct result of the manufacturing cost. when coker announced their retail price of 130, i was smiling because i knew that we were right on. they have superior buying clout, and i know they are getting them made cheaper than we are, yet our cost to the consumer is lower. granted they have a higher overhead then we do, but they could have come in at 125 like us.

just goes to show you we are in it for the cause...

oh, and by the way, these are NOT reproductions. these are the same tire the og's were riding in the day.


----------



## Airborne

it will be nice to have 5.20's that are younger than me!


----------



## undr8ed

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

i just cant belive it :tears:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 12 2010, 05:43 PM~19309282
> *it will be nice to have 5.20's that are younger than me!
> *


IT WOULD TO HAVE ANYTHING YOUNGER THAN ME, THE OLDER I GET, THE OLDER THE CARS GET :angry:


----------



## the fly

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 12 2010, 05:20 PM~19309538
> *IT WOULD TO HAVE ANYTHING YOUNGER THAN ME, THE OLDER I GET, THE OLDER THE CARS GET :angry:
> *


they dont make them like the used to (people and cars)


----------



## turri 67

> But they've been saying from day 1 that if they couldn't use the Premium Sportway name there was no point in making these tires. How can they use the name if Jerry legally opposed it?
> [/quote
> 
> We will be using the name.
> 
> 
> 
> Licensing arrangement? Good luck, can't wait to see these hit the streets.
> 
> --Turri.
Click to expand...


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 12 2010, 05:33 PM~19309209
> *thanks man... but the price we are charging is a direct result of the manufacturing cost. when coker announced their retail price of 130, i was smiling because i knew that we were right on. they have superior buying clout, and i know they are getting them made cheaper than we are, yet our cost to the consumer is lower. granted they have a higher overhead then we do, but they could have come in at 125 like us.
> 
> just goes to show you we are in it for the cause...
> 
> oh, and by the way, these are NOT reproductions. these are the same tire the og's were riding in the day.
> *


How's the strength of these tires going to be? I know that was a problem with the coker knockoffs


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 12 2010, 03:33 PM~19309209
> *thanks man... but the price we are charging is a direct result of the manufacturing cost. when coker announced their retail price of 130, i was smiling because i knew that we were right on. they have superior buying clout, and i know they are getting them made cheaper than we are, yet our cost to the consumer is lower. granted they have a higher overhead then we do, but they could have come in at 125 like us.
> 
> just goes to show you we are in it for the cause...
> 
> oh, and by the way, HELL YES*


----------



## bundi62

TTT for 5.20s... :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 10:10 AM~19306834
> *SO WHAT? I CAN REMEMBER WHEN 5.20'S WERE 25 BUCKS A POP YOUNGSTER, YOU GOTTA PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS.... AND I DONT CARE WHAT YOU PAINTED YOUR CAR WITH , THIS IS A TIRE TOPIC... I USED ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR ON MY CAR BUT YOU DONT SEE ME IN HERE MAKING A PISSING MATCH ABOUT IT... :uh:
> 
> BUT SINCE YOU WANT TO BE A PRICK, YOU AER A DIPSHIT, YOU SPENT FOR ''THE BEST PAINT I COULD GET'' BUT YOU DIDNT EVEN PULL THE MIRRORS, CHROME ,  DOOR HANDLES, LOCKS OR QUARTER GLASS? HAPPY PEELING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYS THE MORON WITH A G BODY... IVE BEEN A MODEL BUILDER LONGER THAN YOU BEEN ALIVE, FUCK YOU AND YOUR MONTE CARLO.....
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 12 2010, 04:33 PM~19309209
> *thanks man... but the price we are charging is a direct result of the manufacturing cost. when coker announced their retail price of 130, i was smiling because i knew that we were right on. they have superior buying clout, and i know they are getting them made cheaper than we are, yet our cost to the consumer is lower. granted they have a higher overhead then we do, but they could have come in at 125 like us.
> 
> just goes to show you we are in it for the cause...
> 
> oh, and by the way, these are NOT reproductions. these are the same tire the og's were riding in the day.
> *


Right on brotha!


----------



## 65impalasfounder

GLAD TO HEAR THE GREAT NEWS FELLAS CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 12 2010, 04:33 PM~19309209
> *thanks man... but the price we are charging is a direct result of the manufacturing cost. when coker announced their retail price of 130, i was smiling because i knew that we were right on. they have superior buying clout, and i know they are getting them made cheaper than we are, yet our cost to the consumer is lower. granted they have a higher overhead then we do, but they could have come in at 125 like us.
> 
> just goes to show you we are in it for the cause...
> 
> oh, and by the way, these are NOT reproductions. these are the same tire the og's were riding in the day.
> *


oh well excuse me :happysad: haha im glad yall are making this a reality, knowing that it was probably an idea that came up over a beer :biggrin: i cant wait to be a customer brother


----------



## plank

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 06:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


----------



## silverseven

We all win!!!


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 12:03 AM~19305449
> *dont be a cheap ass then , why wrap your AMERICAN ENGINEERED AND MANUFACTURED wheels with some bullshit Chinese rubber? support  DEDICATED RIDERS, AMERICAN WORKERS and the ORIGINAL LOWRIDER TIRE!  every 5.20 you buy gives an AMERICAN a job, and you a QUALITY tire.!!!!   IS IT REALLY THAT BAD TO SPEND A FEW MORE BUCKS IF THAT MEANS YOUR NEIGHBOR KEEPS HIS HOUSE AND CAR?
> *



*5.20s!!!! FUCK YEAH!!!!!*


----------



## 86illregal

I keep checking in to see where i need to send my money so i can ride og like thanks for all the work bro


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Dec 13 2010, 12:03 AM~19312053
> *knowing that it was probably an idea that came up over a beer :biggrin:
> *


i remember when 64 PIMPALA bought a set of my 5.20's a few years ago, he told me what his idea was, i said "good luck" because i knew others had tried to get the tires made and had no success.



looks like HARD WORK DOES PAY OFF. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 06:44 AM~19313815
> *i remember when 64 PIMPALA bought a set of my 5.20's a few years ago, he told me what his idea was, i said "good luck" because i knew others had tried to get the tires made and had no success.
> looks like HARD WORK DOES PAY OFF. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Some people out there just make things happen! And in this case we all get to reap the benefits :h5:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 12 2010, 11:10 AM~19306834
> *SO WHAT? I CAN REMEMBER WHEN 5.20'S WERE 25 BUCKS A POP YOUNGSTER, YOU GOTTA PAY THE COST TO BE THE BOSS.... AND I DONT CARE WHAT YOU PAINTED YOUR CAR WITH , THIS IS A TIRE TOPIC... I USED ALL HOUSE OF KOLOR ON MY CAR BUT YOU DONT SEE ME IN HERE MAKING A PISSING MATCH ABOUT IT... :uh:
> 
> BUT SINCE YOU WANT TO BE A PRICK, YOU AER A DIPSHIT, YOU SPENT FOR ''THE BEST PAINT I COULD GET'' BUT YOU DIDNT EVEN PULL THE MIRRORS, CHROME ,  DOOR HANDLES, LOCKS OR QUARTER GLASS? HAPPY PEELING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAYS THE MORON WITH A G BODY... IVE BEEN A MODEL BUILDER LONGER THAN YOU BEEN ALIVE, FUCK YOU AND YOUR MONTE CARLO.....
> *



lol..your the dumbshit..Im many years your senior.. cmon man 84.?? really your a young buck. It interesting that you will automatically assume your older then me and think I have to roll eggroll wheels..The shit you come up with is comical.

lETS NOT CLOUD UPTHESE GUY'S THREAD ANY FURTHER WITH NONSENCE TALK. I LL GET BACK TO MY G-BODY AND YOU CAN PLAY WITH YOUR MODELS AND BIKES.IM SURE THE WOMEN ARE JUST TRIPPING OVER THEMSELVES TO GET A RIDE ON THAT BIKE..
GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TOYS SIR.


----------



## WESTCOASTER

> _Originally posted by bundi62_@Dec 12 2010, 06:43 PM~19310627
> *TTT for 5.20s... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap

Let me know when you need a deposit or payment. Put me down for a set. Now, go and make some whitewall radials.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 13 2010, 01:24 PM~19315824
> *lol..your the dumbshit..Im many years your senior.. cmon man 84.?? really  your a young buck. It  interesting that you will automatically assume your older then me and think I have to roll eggroll wheels..The shit you come up with is comical.
> 
> lETS NOT CLOUD UPTHESE GUY'S THREAD ANY FURTHER WITH NONSENCE TALK. I LL GET BACK TO MY G-BODY AND YOU CAN PLAY WITH YOUR MODELS AND BIKES.IM SURE THE WOMEN ARE JUST TRIPPING OVER THEMSELVES TO GET A RIDE ON THAT BIKE..
> GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR TOYS SIR.
> *


:roflmao: SURE NOOB , WHATEVER... THINK WHAT YOU WANT TO THINK.... YOU HAVE NO CLUE... OH YEAH, YOUR PAINT JOB STILL BLOWS .... ''THE BEST YOU COULD GET'' WELL NEXT TIME DO BETTER AND DO SOME ACTUAL DISASSEMBLY.... :twak: :banghead: /FAIL........ /ENDRANT.....


----------



## JustCruisin

Put my name on that "PRE" pre-order list.. 13"set..


----------



## smashfactory

me too 14's.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 07:44 AM~19313815
> *i remember when 64 PIMPALA bought a set of my 5.20's a few years ago, he told me what his idea was, i said "good luck" because i knew others had tried to get the tires made and had no success.
> looks like HARD WORK DOES PAY OFF. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THE 5.20`S DIED A NOBLE DEATH.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 07:44 AM~19313815
> *i remember when 64 PIMPALA bought a set of my 5.20's a few years ago, he told me what his idea was, i said "good luck" because i knew others had tried to get the tires made and had no success.
> looks like HARD WORK DOES PAY OFF. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THE 5.20`S DIED A NOBLE DEATH.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by turri 67_@Dec 12 2010, 06:57 PM~19310239
> *Licensing arrangement?  Good luck, can't wait to see these hit the streets.
> 
> --Turri.
> *


no licensing agreement necessary. these tires will be 64 and mine. no one else.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 08:03 PM~19317969
> *THE 5.20`S DIED A NOBLE DEATH.
> *


i know. made me kinda cringe when i knew what they were going to go through. but sometimes things need to be dissected for the greater good.















better than some asshole using them and 3 wheeling all over the place. :cheesy:


----------



## fiftythree

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 07:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 13 2010, 07:51 PM~19318346
> *no licensing agreement necessary. these tires will be 64 and mine. no one else.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Dec 13 2010, 06:51 PM~19318346-->
> 
> 
> 
> no licensing agreement necessary. these tires will be 64 and mine. no one else.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's that going to work out?...just asking, not sure if you want to disclose that.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TATTOO-76_@Dec 13 2010, 06:54 PM~19318385
> *i know. made me kinda cringe when i knew what they were going to go through. but sometimes things need to be dissected for the greater good.
> better than some asshole using them and 3 wheeling all over the place. :cheesy:
> *


Got that right!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 13 2010, 08:24 PM~19318659
> *How's that going to work out?...just asking, not sure if you want to disclose that.
> *


THEN WE SHOULD KILL THE THREAD TILL FURTHER NOTICE.


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 13 2010, 06:51 PM~19318346
> *no licensing agreement necessary. these tires will be 64 and mine. no one else.
> *


Congrats! Hope you guys are making your fair share on this. I'm guessing this coming year is finna be year of the 520! Chinos got it all wrong... cual year of the rabbit!

--Turri.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies that MADE THIS HAPPEN, ignored the haters and the bullshit, and got to the REAL truth


----------



## 64joe

when we finally get our premium sportway's, the new year won't be known as 2011 it will be 20520s


----------



## AGUILAR3

How soon will these puppies be out? mid summer? late 2011?

either way, I cant wait


----------



## NEWWAVE68ELA

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 13 2010, 07:29 PM~19318714
> *THEN WE SHOULD KILL THE THREAD TILL FURTHER NOTICE.
> 
> *


I agree with MR.59 lets do it but can we wait until my 520 are mounted :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One

:run:


----------



## illstorm




----------



## touchdowntodd

thank you again, i could say this every day... none of us know how much work it was and still is, but some of us know some of it atleast.. 

hopefully u 2 are on the road :thumbsup: hno:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by NEWWAVE68ELA_@Dec 14 2010, 01:36 AM~19321514
> *I agree with MR.59 lets do it but can we wait until my 520 are mounted :0  :biggrin:
> *


double agents are out there, and can relay info. that they get from this thread.
remember those 2 guys are keeping all the tires for themselfs


----------



## slo

1 set of 14s pls


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 14 2010, 12:19 AM~19321455
> *How soon will these puppies be out? mid summer? late 2011?
> 
> either way, I cant wait
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## OLDTIME47

I WILL USE AND OR SAVE MY XMAS BONUS. I'LL TAKE 3 SETS OF 14" 5.20'S


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 14 2010, 03:22 PM~19325198
> *I WILL USE AND OR SAVE MY XMAS BONUS. I'LL TAKE 3 SETS OF 14" 5.20'S
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hoppin62

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

65 ss hubcaps & Premium Sportways 5.20s is how I will be rolling!


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Dec 14 2010, 02:26 PM~19325736
> *65 ss hubcaps & Premium Sportways 5.20s is how I will be rolling!
> *


that's the shit right there homie :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Dec 13 2010, 04:32 PM~19317161
> *Put my name on that "PRE" pre-order list.. 13"set..
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 12 2010, 06:54 AM~19306180
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahaha


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Dec 14 2010, 07:35 AM~19322535
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 14 2010, 08:20 AM~19322771
> *double agents  are out there, and can relay info. that they get from this thread.
> remember those 2 guys are keeping all the tires for themselfs
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## theloyaltyones

IM READY


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## Flips Monte

> _Originally posted by OLDTIME47_@Dec 14 2010, 01:22 PM~19325198
> *I WILL USE AND OR SAVE MY XMAS BONUS. I'LL TAKE 3 SETS OF 14" 5.20'S
> *



Q-vole Jason! Wassup homeboy! What u gonna throw the 5.20's on? Its' me Flip (Philip) from Plas O*C!


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 13 2010, 06:51 PM~19318346
> *no licensing agreement necessary. these tires will be 64 and mine. no one else.
> *



:wow: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## mrcadillac

:uh: fuck it just put the low low in the garage and roll some big rims! :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Dec 15 2010, 07:21 PM~19337428
> *:uh: fuck it just put the low low in the garage and roll some big rims! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

how about you gtfo :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

I can't wait till these come out again


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

Put the homie SIMPLE GREEN down for a set of 13"s !!


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

ah man.... this is great news! Ill be ready for these after the holidays. Good work gentlemen! :h5: 

BTW... BAH HUMBUG!


----------



## tpimuncie

Im ready for a set! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

Ain't we all! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 16 2010, 10:01 AM~19343169
> *Im ready for a set! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Airborne

I am gonna snatch up some 14's for my car!


----------



## Coast One

hno:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 14 2010, 11:29 PM~19330308
> *Q-vole Jason! Wassup homeboy! What u gonna throw the 5.20's on? Its' me Flip (Philip) from Plas O*C!
> *


whats crackin? how are things down south? shits good here. im gonna throw 5.20's on my 64 and 62.


----------



## azmobn06

I'm going to throw my 5.20's on some new WWK


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the kings


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Dec 16 2010, 11:01 AM~19343169
> *Im ready for a set! :biggrin:
> *



I am ready for a couple or more myself!


----------



## RdnLow63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 11 2010, 08:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by TOPFAN_@Dec 16 2010, 06:15 PM~19346524
> *I am ready for a couple or more myself!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

So.... when are we going to begin taking official orders and money? :biggrin:


----------



## infamous62

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Dec 17 2010, 07:56 AM~19350862
> *So.... when are we going to begin taking official orders and money?  :biggrin:
> *



X2 ? :0


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 13 2010, 08:51 PM~19318346
> *no licensing agreement necessary. these tires will be 64 and mine. no one else.
> *



WOW congrats guys..This is FUCKEN GREAT TO HEAR..I miss a couple days and all this excitement happens!! This is the greatest news I've heard in quite some time!! WE can't thanks you enough for all the hard work and grind you've done for the whole entire Lowriding community and beyond  Can't Wait to see them rolling out. :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.

As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at: 

There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.

Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.

The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping. 

Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.

The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.

This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done. 

Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.


----------



## sand1

:biggrin:


----------



## slo

im sure there still has to be a test run and testing of the first run that has to be done adn that may take some sweet time on its own right?


----------



## I Am Legend

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 01:22 PM~19353272
> *Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.
> *


THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK NOW WE CAN HAVE O.G. 5.20S AGAIN.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 01:22 PM~19353272
> *Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.
> *



I know there are alot of riderz out there and clubs who are looking forward to getting these tires and know that they/we will be buying tires. The market is there for the 5.20/5.60's


----------



## OLDTIME47

will you be setting up a paypal account to make a deposit to? i just got my bonus, i'll throw that in for a start.


----------



## MR.59

just let me know when, and where to send $$$


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 12:22 PM~19353272
> *Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.
> *


----------



## pinto_on_dubz

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 02:16 PM~19354213
> *just let me know when, and where to send $$$
> *


yeah homie. Paypal me at [email protected] make sure you leave in the notes fat ww or skinny thanks


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 12:22 PM~19353272
> *Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.
> *


thanks for the update and info bro,can't wait :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:

1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.

2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until we start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is

3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60. 

4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.

5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery. 

6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long. 

7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them. 

And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.


----------



## MR.59

you can sent money through paypal with no fees


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by I Am Legend_@Dec 17 2010, 01:41 PM~19353425
> *THANKS GUYS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK NOW WE CAN HAVE O.G. 5.20S AGAIN.
> *


*X2*


----------



## hoppin62

Patiently waiting


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Dec 17 2010, 09:08 PM~19356658
> *Patiently waiting
> *


me too
gotta get a couple of each sets
:run: :run:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 03:16 PM~19354213
> *just let me know when, and where to send $$$
> *


X2


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 08:35 PM~19355813
> *7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> *


what would be the width on this skinny WW????


----------



## juangotti




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 06:35 PM~19355813
> *I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:
> 
> 1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.
> 
> 2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until we start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is
> 
> 3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60.
> 
> 4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> 5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery.
> 
> 6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long.
> 
> 7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> 
> And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.
> *


:h5: :worship:


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 05:35 PM~19355813
> *4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> *


Apply for a small business merchants account and be Credit Card friendly.


----------



## azmobn06

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies.. and the REAL riders that will do whatever it takes to have these tires on their rides..

i cant wait to see that first tire.. wish i was there to smell the warm rubber and all


----------



## Airborne

this is going to be pretty bad ass. NOTHING like some 5.20's on tru's on a 51


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Dec 17 2010, 08:37 PM~19356917
> *what would be the width on this skinny WW????
> *


exactly the width of the original. i do not know the precise dimension.

as for paypal, you can send and receive with no fees. but the minute you withdraw $$ from the paypal account you get charged.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 18 2010, 11:29 AM~19361043
> *exactly the width of the original. i do not know the precise dimension.
> 
> as for paypal, you can send and receive with no fees. but the minute you withdraw $$ from the paypal account you get charged.
> *


Not so. Once you get paid, you transfer funds to your checking account. No Fees


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 07:35 PM~19355813
> *some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.
> 
> I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:
> 
> 1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get 2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will e start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is
> 
> 3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60.
> occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until w
> 4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> 5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery.
> 
> 6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long.
> 
> 7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> 
> And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.
> *


 :tears:


----------



## BIG RED

:run:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 18 2010, 02:51 PM~19361529
> *5.20's are around half an inch not that lame ass 5/8 ww on the chokers.
> *


skinny`s are what guys want
they look the best


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 18 2010, 02:52 PM~19361547
> *skinny`s are what guys want
> they look the best
> *


X100000000

But I sure the bomb guys want the fatties.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 18 2010, 04:54 PM~19361555
> *X100000000
> 
> But I sure the bomb guys want the fatties.
> *


 :cheesy: 

no ****


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 18 2010, 02:29 PM~19361043
> *exactly the width of the original. i do not know the precise dimension.
> 
> as for paypal, you can send and receive with no fees. but the minute you withdraw $$ from the paypal account you get charged.
> *



:yessad: I hate paypal. They are greedy as fuck


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Dec 18 2010, 06:36 PM~19362157
> *:yessad:  I hate paypal. They are greedy as fuck
> *


not if you do it right.


----------



## ______________

how bout posting up some pics of them tires once manufactured. 
I'd be nice to see'm first. my opinion!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 18 2010, 01:37 PM~19361138
> *Not so. Once you get paid, you transfer funds to your checking account. No Fees
> *


YOU SEND MONEY FROM THE PRERSONEL TAB NO FEE


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Amount sent: 
-$300.00 USD 
Fee amount: 
$0.00 USD 
Net amount: 
-$300.00 USD 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Date: 
Dec 18, 2010 
Time: 
13:17:18 PST 
Status: 
Completed 
I JUST SENT THIS GUY 300.00 NO FEES


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 18 2010, 05:04 PM~19362606
> *how bout posting up some pics of them tires once manufactured.
> I'd be nice to see'm first. my opinion!
> *


without question that is what we are going to do. additionally, we will have the testimonials from the testers posted as well.

we have the editor of a well known lowrider magazine lined up to be a tester. his thoughts will hopefully be outlined in the editorial and/or new products section of the magazine.

as for paypal, those fucktards burned me out of $1800 in 07. they will never get a penny of my money again, so no paypal.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 18 2010, 06:48 PM~19362882
> *without question that is what we are going to do. additionally, we will have the testimonials from the testers posted as well.
> 
> we have the editor of a well known lowrider magazine lined up to be a tester. his thoughts will hopefully be outlined in the editorial and/or new products section of the magazine.
> 
> as for paypal, those fucktards burned me out of $1800 in 07. they will never get a penny of my money again, so no paypal.
> *


WELL I HAVE NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH THEM, THEY HAVE REFUNDED ME BACK CASH ON SOME KINKY DEALS, SO I HAVE NOTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT THEM.
BUT FOR ME IT`S GREAT WAY TO MOVE MONEY AROUND .
IT`S YOUR SHOW, DO WHAT YOU WANT, BUT USING THE ABILITY TO VISA CARD SOME TIRS, WILL ONLY SELL MORE.


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 07:35 PM~19355813
> *I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:
> 
> 1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.
> 
> 2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until we start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is
> 
> 3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60.
> 
> 4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> 5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery.
> 
> 6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long.
> 
> 7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> 
> And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.
> *


  
Interested to see how they hold up


----------



## Rod Stewart

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 18 2010, 06:01 PM~19362979
> *WELL I HAVE NEVER HAD AN ISSUE WITH THEM, THEY HAVE REFUNDED ME BACK CASH ON SOME KINKY DEALS, SO I HAVE NOTHING BAD TO SAY ABOUT THEM.
> BUT FOR ME IT`S GREAT WAY TO MOVE MONEY AROUND .
> IT`S YOUR SHOW, DO WHAT YOU WANT, BUT USING THE ABILITY TO VISA CARD SOME TIRS, WILL ONLY SELL MORE.
> *



x2

i can AMX all day on paypal - definitely will help with my order(s)


----------



## chevymalibu

So what's the price on this tires?


----------



## Firefly

Not being able to Paypal the money would suck...

Especially for us overseas guys, Paypal is basically the only good way to quickly transfer money to the U.S.
Bank transfers take very long, money orders are way too expensive (they charge like $40 to send one to the U.S.) and international cheques are expensive and dodgy as well.

Just set up a Paypal account and, for the guys who want to pay with Paypal, charge an additional fee. I wouldn't mind paying $10 to $20 more if that means I'm able to use Paypal. Check the fees page, the fees aren't that high.


----------



## touchdowntodd

perhaps you should setup with a CC machine and just charge 2-3% more for those that wanna do that until you get your feet on the ground..

this is america homie, plentty of people pay with debt not real money LOL

either way, beg borrow or steal i know people will be buyin these!


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 19 2010, 07:59 AM~19366342
> *perhaps you should setup with a CC machine and just charge 2-3% more for those that wanna do that until you get your feet on the ground..
> 
> this is america homie, plentty of people pay with debt not real money LOL
> 
> either way, beg borrow or steal i know people will be buyin these!
> *


x2


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 17 2010, 03:16 PM~19354213
> *just let me know when, and where to send $$$
> *


 x2 sets :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by chevymalibu_@Dec 18 2010, 08:46 PM~19364309
> *So what's the price on this tires?
> *


Based on the quote we got from our mfg. last year, and on the assumption that they will still honor it one year later, our target price is $125 per tire.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 19 2010, 12:29 PM~19367352
> *Based on the quote we got from our mfg. last year, and on the assumption that they will still honor it one year later, our target price is $125 per tire.
> *


same as chokers
which would you buy?


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 06:35 PM~19355813
> *I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:
> 
> 1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.
> 
> 2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until we start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is
> 
> 3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60.
> 
> 4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> 5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery.
> 
> 6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long.
> 
> 7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> 
> And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.
> *


no words needed


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by J-KAT_@Dec 19 2010, 12:09 PM~19367883
> *no words needed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You got a oil leak! :happysad:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 19 2010, 03:55 PM~19368506
> *You got a oil leak!  :happysad:
> *


AND YOU GOT YOUR MONIES WORTH OUT THEM TIRES!
NOW JUST OVER INFLATE AND START WAREING OUT THE CENTER OF THE TIRE!
GET A FEW MORE MONTHS OUT OF THEM :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FREAKY TALES, sunsetstrip67
i see you!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 19 2010, 02:40 PM~19368790
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FREAKY TALES, sunsetstrip67
> i see you!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:
maybe this year (2011)...


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 18 2010, 05:18 PM~19362685
> *YOU SEND MONEY FROM THE PRERSONEL TAB NO FEE
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Amount sent:
> -$300.00 USD
> Fee amount:
> $0.00 USD
> Net amount:
> -$300.00 USD
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> Date:
> Dec 18, 2010
> Time:
> 13:17:18 PST
> Status:
> Completed
> I JUST SENT THIS GUY 300.00 NO FEES
> *


NOT TRUE, WHEN YOU SEND MONEY THERE ARE NO FEE'S FROM YOUR END, BUT THE PERSON THAT GETS THE MONEY HAS FEE'S TAKEN OUT.. I WAS SENT MONEY FROM SELLING ON HERE AND THE FEE'S WERE TAKEN OUT ON ME, THE RECEIVER.

Amount received:	
$55.00 USD
Fee amount:	
-$1.90 USD
Net amount:	
$53.10 USD

SO YOU CAN IMAGINE HOW MUCH FEE'S WILL BE TAKEN OUT ON THESE GUY'S..


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos_@Dec 19 2010, 03:50 PM~19369268
> *NOT TRUE, WHEN YOU SEND MONEY THERE ARE NO FEE'S FROM YOUR END, BUT THE PERSON THAT GETS THE MONEY HAS FEE'S TAKEN OUT.. I WAS SENT MONEY FROM SELLING ON HERE AND THE FEE'S WERE TAKEN OUT ON ME, THE RECEIVER.
> 
> Amount received:
> $55.00 USD
> Fee amount:
> -$1.90 USD
> Net amount:
> $53.10 USD
> 
> SO YOU CAN IMAGINE HOW MUCH FEE'S WILL BE TAKEN OUT ON THESE GUY'S..
> *



The sender wasn't paypal verified. 

When I (verified) send $$, nobody gets charged a fee. When my girl (not verified) sends $$, she has the option of paying the fees herself or having the recipient pay the fees.



Who ever sent you the $55 had the option of eating the fees or make you pay. He chose the latter.


----------



## Coast One

IM VERIFIED, I GOT MONEY SENT TO ME FROM ANOTHER VERIFIED... I GET CHARGED A FEE.


----------



## azmobn06

:0


----------



## MR.59

NOT SURE HOW YOU GUYS ARE SENDING MONEY, I SENT 300.00 & HE GOT 300.00 EVEN
I HAD THE DAYTON MONEY SENT, HES SENT FULL AMOUNT, I GOT FULL AMOUNT. NO FEES
I HAVE HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR A WHILE, AND NOBODY COMES BACK TO SAY THEY HAD FEES TAKEN OUT.
I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF N.O.S. CRUISER SKIRTS, GUY DIDN`T WANT PAY PAL BECAUSE OF THE FEES, I SENT HIM HIS MONEY FEE FREE. HE`S HAPPY


----------



## MR.59

:wow:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2010, 04:44 PM~19369238
> *:biggrin:
> maybe this year (2011)...
> *


 :yes: :x:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2010, 07:38 PM~19369576
> *IM VERIFIED, I GOT MONEY SENT TO ME FROM ANOTHER VERIFIED... I GET CHARGED A FEE.
> *



Hell Yeah homie we are verified and we get charged every time there is transactions made. Paypal is some Bitches. :angry:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Dec 19 2010, 02:55 PM~19368506
> *You got a oil leak!  :happysad:
> *


that's no oil leak! that's tire lube :biggrin: how do you think those lasted so long?


----------



## AGUILAR3

Here is the break down

If you pay with a Credit card,Debit card or PayPal credit, you get charged 2.9% + $0.30 per transaction. Fee is paid by the sender or recipient. The sender decides.

If the funds come from PayPal balance or a Bank account, its free


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

if not pay pal, how are we gonna pay then. hope yall get a credit card machine.


----------



## harborareaPhil

glad to hear the good news


----------



## undr8ed

Fuck paypal!!!

If the person I'm buying from is honest, a money order (or even cash wrapped in a piece of paper) would do...


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by DIRTYWHITEBOY_@Dec 19 2010, 06:41 PM~19370636
> *if not pay pal, how are we gonna pay then. hope yall get a credit card machine.
> *





> *cashiers checks and money orders.*


People use Paypal and Credit Cards for a reason...To get protected.



This is the Wheels n Tires topic. We've all seen the " its been 9 months...where are my wire wheels? " posts.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 19 2010, 08:10 PM~19370907
> *People use Paypal and Credit Cards for a reason...To get protected.
> This is the Wheels n Tires topic. We've all seen the " its been 9 months...where are my wire wheels? " posts.
> *



The cc I can see, but paypal has absolutely no problem sending you a "sorry, can't refund your money" email


----------



## J-KAT

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 03:08 PM~19368581
> *AND YOU GOT YOUR MONIES WORTH  OUT THEM TIRES!
> NOW JUST OVER INFLATE AND START WAREING OUT THE CENTER OF THE TIRE!
> GET A FEW MORE MONTHS OUT OF THEM :biggrin:
> *


 :x:


----------



## touchdowntodd

fuck how we will get the money to em....

these are TRUST WORTHY HOMIES... with a product we need.. its to there best interest to get the tires to you in a timely fashion so they can get up to paying cash in advance


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 19 2010, 10:51 PM~19371876
> *fuck how we will get the money to em....
> 
> these are TRUST WORTHY HOMIES... with a product we need.. its to there best interest to get the tires to you in a timely fashion so they can get up to paying cash in advance
> *


not about trust for me, not all of us have cash to pay out for goods. im just tryin to figure out ahead of time how im gonna pay for em. credit is all i got sometimes. and if its gotta be cash i wanna know as soon as possible, so i can get my hustle on


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 01:22 PM~19353272
> *Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.
> *


just wanna say thanx Racerboy and 64 for all your hard work! atleast you guys are acting on keeping the lowrider movement tru to the way it used to be the way it should be :biggrin: can't wait to get my tires when it's time.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 19 2010, 10:51 PM~19371876
> *fuck how we will get the money to em....
> 
> these are TRUST WORTHY HOMIES... with a product we need.. its to there best interest to get the tires to you in a timely fashion so they can get up to paying cash in advance
> *


i agree it don`t matter how the money gets to them, but if you open different options you can sell more.
that all i`m saying.
i`ll be all cash so it don`t matter to me.
or it might keep guys from "saving the money up"


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 19 2010, 09:05 PM~19370861
> *Fuck paypal!!!
> 
> If the person I'm buying from is honest, a money order (or even cash wrapped in a piece of paper) would do...
> *


i`l take some wrapped in paper :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound

What about wholesale prices for buying in bulk as per tire companies. This way you only have to deal with major companies who order in bulk. This way takes you guys out of directly selling to the customer. This way buyer has the option to buy locally and thus you problem with inventory and stock/financing etc. Sound like you guys need some marketing skills to really get this off the ground. Website, catalog, etc. 

Instead of asking customers for down payments/deposit why not ask small group to invest in some inventory, or even acquire a start up loan. I would say layitlow makes up for about 30 percent of lowriders that actually flock to this site cutting out 70%. Other avenues of sales has to be considered as well. With actual product in hand makes for better point of sale.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Dec 19 2010, 07:38 PM~19369576
> *IM VERIFIED, I GOT MONEY SENT TO ME FROM ANOTHER VERIFIED... I GET CHARGED A FEE.
> *


if you send the money as a gift, theres no fee....but it wont allow you to print a shipping label from paypal and it wont even give you the persons address that send the money.



but if you have already made an arrangement and the person sending you the money gives you the address, its no big deal.


----------



## 1229

and just want to add...




these guys got all the other shit done (trademarks, molds, etc)...i doubt they will have a hard time figuring out how to accept payments.


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 19 2010, 05:17 PM~19369402
> *The sender wasn't paypal verified.
> 
> When I (verified) send $$, nobody gets charged a fee. When my girl (not verified) sends $$, she has the option of paying the fees herself or having the recipient pay the fees.
> Who ever sent you the $55 had the option of eating the fees or make you pay. He chose the latter.
> *


Were both verified, so they do charge you a fee..


----------



## bigbearlocos

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 19 2010, 06:11 PM~19369819
> *NOT SURE HOW YOU GUYS ARE SENDING MONEY, I SENT 300.00 & HE GOT 300.00 EVEN
> I HAD THE DAYTON MONEY SENT, HES SENT FULL AMOUNT, I GOT FULL AMOUNT. NO FEES
> I HAVE HAVE BEEN DOING THIS FOR A WHILE, AND NOBODY COMES BACK TO SAY THEY HAD FEES TAKEN OUT.
> I JUST BOUGHT A SET OF N.O.S. CRUISER SKIRTS, GUY DIDN`T WANT PAY PAL BECAUSE OF THE FEES, I SENT HIM HIS MONEY FEE FREE. HE`S HAPPY
> 
> *


cause your the MAN!!


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2010, 10:58 AM~19374286
> *if you send the money as a gift, theres no fee....but it wont allow you to print a shipping label from paypal and it wont even give you the persons address that send the money.
> but if you have already made an arrangement and the person sending you the money gives you the address, its no big deal.
> *


if you chose the personal option or gift to avoid fees then you are just taking a chance, you do not get the protection option and are basically opting out... 

its a convenience to get money right away and not only that receive credit card payments. Keep that in mind. Take a money order if you are worried about fees or just plain up the price to the customer.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 20 2010, 11:04 AM~19374325
> *if you chose the personal option or gift to avoid fees then you are just taking a chance, you do not get the protection option and are basically opting out...
> 
> its a convenience to get money right away and not only that receive credit card payments. Keep that in mind. Take a money order if you are worried about fees or just plain up the price to the customer.
> *


true.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 01:17 AM~19373267
> *i`l take some wrapped in paper :biggrin:
> *



What you got that I need??? :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 20 2010, 09:51 AM~19374243
> *What about wholesale prices for buying in bulk as per tire companies. This way you only have to deal with major companies who order in bulk. This way takes you guys out of directly selling to the customer. This way buyer has the option to buy locally and thus you problem with inventory and stock/financing etc.  Sound like you guys need some marketing skills to really get this off the ground. Website, catalog, etc.
> 
> Instead of asking customers for down payments/deposit why not ask small group to invest in some inventory, or even acquire a start up loan. I would say layitlow makes up for about 30 percent of lowriders that actually flock to this site cutting out 70%.  Other avenues of sales has to be considered as well. With actual product in hand makes for better point of sale.
> *


depending on the schematics of this id consider investing in some to retail fo rmy region..


----------



## red chev

so you need 100,00 to get going?? are you selling any shares?? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 20 2010, 10:16 AM~19374379
> *true.
> *


I WAS COVERED ON A SHIPPERS DEPOSIT FOR MY 58.
HE SCOOTED OUT, PAYPAL RETURNED THE DEPOSIT.
HAD TO WAIT 3 WEEKS


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 20 2010, 11:45 AM~19374951
> *depending on the schematics of this id consider investing in some to retail fo rmy region..
> *


DEPENDS ON THE DISCOUNT
I`M INTO BULK IF IT DRIVES THE PRICE DOWN. I DID IT WITH CHOKER TIRE


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by bigbearlocos+Dec 20 2010, 08:02 AM~19374309-->
> 
> 
> 
> Were both verified, so they do charge you a fee..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AGUILAR3_@Dec 19 2010, 06:15 PM~19370376
> *Here is the break down
> 
> If you pay with a Credit card,Debit card or PayPal credit, you get charged 2.9% + $0.30 per transaction. Fee is paid by the sender or recipient. The sender decides.
> 
> If the funds come from PayPal balance or a Bank account, its free*


----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 12:40 PM~19375332
> *DEPENDS ON THE DISCOUNT
> I`M INTO BULK IF IT DRIVES THE PRICE DOWN. I DID IT WITH CHOKER TIRE
> *


exactly. all depends.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 20 2010, 08:51 AM~19374243
> *What about wholesale prices for buying in bulk as per tire companies. This way you only have to deal with major companies who order in bulk. This way takes you guys out of directly selling to the customer. This way buyer has the option to buy locally and thus you problem with inventory and stock/financing etc.  Sound like you guys need some marketing skills to really get this off the ground. Website, catalog, etc.
> 
> Instead of asking customers for down payments/deposit why not ask small group to invest in some inventory, or even acquire a start up loan. I would say layitlow makes up for about 30 percent of lowriders that actually flock to this site cutting out 70%.  Other avenues of sales has to be considered as well. With actual product in hand makes for better point of sale.
> *


I hear you. You make excellent points. I own a successful state wide tile company that I started in 1990, so I have pretty decent marketing skills. Ive worked in 4 states, as well as Canada. I know how to get my name out.

We are currently entertaining offering distributorships to select entities, but the margin is low enough on these tires that we need to make as much as we can. Wholesale companies will need to make enough of a markup for it to be worthwhile to them to purchase in bulk. In N Out burgers has no franchises, and is 100% owned and run in house, and they are extremely successful. 

We want no investors because we want to run this our way. We dont want to have to answer to anyone. We tried with Jerry, and look where that got us. And I do not want to be taken out of the loop with retail customers. I will derive immense satisfaction out of meeting all my customers, and hitting the bricks selling our tires. Perhaps it may be a bit egotistical, but when I walk through SEMA, or the big shows, or other places where the lowriding community is well represented, I want guys to say "Theres the dude that made this happen". I intend to load up my 25' enclosed trailer, hook it up to my dually, and hitting the big shows. This is more than just a business venture to me. 

As I stated in a few posts back, this pre-payment situation will only be necessary for the first few runs (maybe 4). There are other issues at hand, and due to confidentiality issues, cannot be further discussed. When this all comes together, all of you will see why things have to be done in this way.

As for websites, we will have an online presence for ordering purposes. But honestly, why have catalogs, brochures and websites when all we are offering is one product? We have done exhaustive research on this, and the overwhelming consensus is that between the magazine write ups, vending at supershows, and word of mouth, word will be out within a year. Aside from magazine distribution, layitlow has a large presence. When the tires are ready, we will post that in every topic from OT to lowrider general. Yes there are other venues that can be explored, and when the time is right, they will be looked at closely.


----------



## harborareaPhil

:worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## MR.59

RACERBOY, 
JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE.
5.20/560
ONLY, NO FRILLS
KEEP COST DOWN, MOVE THE TIRES OUT.
THE PRODUCT WILL SELL IT`S SELF.
PROMOTE A COUPLE SHOWS, THAT`S IT. YOU`LL BE SOLD OUT.


----------



## Flips Monte

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 10:47 PM~19381999
> *RACERBOY,
> JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE.
> 5.20/560
> ONLY, NO FRILLS
> KEEP COST DOWN, MOVE THE TIRES OUT.
> THE PRODUCT WILL SELL IT`S SELF.
> PROMOTE A COUPLE SHOWS,  THAT`S IT. YOU`LL BE SOLD OUT.
> *



I think he will  , he used In-N-Out as an analogy...WE all know what he means. If you don't you will. 

Hamburger=5.20
Cheesburger=5.60 

:biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 21 2010, 12:03 AM~19382132
> *I think he will  , he used In-N-Out as an analogy...WE all know what he means. If you don't you will.
> 
> Hamburger=5.20
> Cheesburger=5.60
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


dam....now I'm gonna grab a burger on the way home from work..


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 21 2010, 01:03 AM~19382132
> *I think he will  , he used In-N-Out as an analogy...WE all know what he means. If you don't you will.
> 
> Hamburger=5.20
> Cheesburger=5.60
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WILL THEY HAVE A MONSTER TIRE ORDER?


----------



## MR.LAC

*COMING SOON!!!*:nicoderm: 
















[/quote]


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Dec 20 2010, 01:37 PM~19375313
> *I WAS COVERED ON A SHIPPERS DEPOSIT FOR MY 58.
> HE SCOOTED OUT, PAYPAL RETURNED THE DEPOSIT.
> HAD TO WAIT 3 WEEKS
> *


im scared to say it (dont want to jinx myself) but ive been using paypal 10 years now and never had ANY problems. never had to make a dispute until 2 weeks ago when i ordered some shirts online and never got them...i got my money back pretty fast.


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies..

like they say, there need be no other ways to order for now.. and i can see the homie sellin 100 sets at a good show in the future... 

make it happen homie, we will pay as you wish


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 21 2010, 12:27 AM~19381797
> *I hear you. You make excellent points. I own a successful state wide tile company that I started in 1990, so I have pretty decent marketing skills. Ive worked in 4 states, as well as Canada. I know how to get my name out.
> 
> We are currently entertaining offering distributorships to select entities, but the margin is low enough on these tires that we need to make as much as we can. Wholesale companies will need to make enough of a markup for it to be worthwhile to them to purchase in bulk. In N Out burgers has no franchises, and is 100% owned and run in house, and they are extremely successful.
> 
> We want no investors because we want to run this our way. We dont want to have to answer to anyone. We tried with Jerry, and look where that got us. And I do not want to be taken out of the loop with retail customers. I will derive immense satisfaction out of meeting all my customers, and hitting the bricks selling our tires. Perhaps it may be a bit egotistical, but when I walk through SEMA, or the big shows, or other places where the lowriding community is well represented, I want guys to say "Theres the dude that made this happen". I intend to load up my 25' enclosed trailer, hook it up to my dually, and hitting the big shows. This is more than just a business venture to me.
> 
> As I stated in a few posts back, this pre-payment situation will only be necessary for the first few runs (maybe 4). There are other issues at hand, and due to confidentiality issues, cannot be further discussed. When this all comes together, all of you will see why things have to be done in this way.
> 
> As for websites, we will have an online presence for ordering purposes.  But honestly, why have catalogs, brochures and websites when all we are offering is one product? We have done exhaustive research on this, and the overwhelming consensus is that between the magazine write ups, vending at supershows, and word of mouth, word will be out within a year. Aside from magazine distribution, layitlow has a large presence. When the tires are ready, we will post that in every topic from OT to lowrider general. Yes there are other venues that can be explored, and when the time is right, they will be looked at closely.
> *


good points on all

1. tires will sell them selves, no question....not liek there going to fly out the doors, but just like any othe rspeciality tire offered now by BFG firestone etc. 

2.Continued the ownership through yourselves means a lot to buyers when they see the guys who MADE the product as hands on as posible and be able to discuss product information and educate a consumer.

Ive worked for nothing but Large scale and Fortune 500 companies and they allways throw that out there the same. Being involved at all levels and standing behind their product or service is what makes them. Not just scheming away to figure how to make money faster with doing less work. 

Definetly on the right track by all means. much success to you guys.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 21 2010, 08:02 AM~19383253
> *im scared to say it (dont want to jinx myself) but ive been using paypal 10 years now and never had ANY problems. never had to make a dispute until 2 weeks ago when i ordered some shirts online and never got them...i got my money back pretty fast.
> *


11 years with paypal
11 years on fleabay 100 percent feedback
(not to throw out a jinx. )


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Dec 19 2010, 02:40 PM~19366230
> *Not being able to Paypal the money would suck...
> 
> Especially for us overseas guys, Paypal is basically the only good way to quickly transfer money to the U.S.
> Bank transfers take very long, money orders are way too expensive (they charge like $40 to send one to the U.S.) and international cheques are expensive and dodgy as well.
> 
> Just set up a Paypal account and, for the guys who want to pay with Paypal, charge an additional fee. I wouldn't mind paying $10 to $20 more if that means I'm able to use Paypal. Check the fees page, the fees aren't that high.
> *



x2 from overseas


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Dec 21 2010, 02:06 AM~19382161
> *dam....now I'm gonna grab a burger on the way home from work..
> *


overnight me one...that place is great.



:cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 21 2010, 11:08 AM~19383838
> *good points on all
> 
> 1. tires will sell them selves, no question....not liek there going to fly out the doors, but just like any othe rspeciality tire offered now by BFG firestone etc.
> 
> 2.Continued the ownership through yourselves means a lot to buyers when they see the guys who MADE the product as hands on as posible and be able to discuss product information and educate a consumer.
> 
> Ive worked for nothing but Large scale and Fortune 500 companies and they allways throw that out there the same. Being involved at all levels and standing behind their product or service is what makes them. Not just scheming away to figure how to make money faster with doing less work.
> 
> Definetly on the right track by all means. much success to you guys.
> *


the only difference is that someone else doing the manufacturing, basically owning what.... License agreement, these stopped getting made for a reason. Unlike the the burger joint, where it is owned and operated locally where everything is processed in house and is limited to only local customers... 

Just saying it would be nice to to grab some tires from the local Discount or firestone when needing to be replaced 3 yrs from now.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2010, 04:21 PM~19386908
> *the only difference is that someone else doing the manufacturing, basically owning what.... License agreement, these stopped getting made for a reason.  Unlike the the burger joint, where it is owned and operated locally where everything is processed in house and is limited to only local customers...
> 
> Just saying it would be nice to to grab some tires from the local Discount or firestone when needing to be replaced 3 yrs from now.
> *



let the homies make their bread man. .. 

dont worry, they arent goin anywhere these will be around the next 40-50 years with these hiomies still in the game runnin it trust me..


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by Flips Monte_@Dec 21 2010, 02:03 AM~19382132
> *I think he will  , he used In-N-Out as an analogy...WE all know what he means. If you don't you will.
> 
> Hamburger=5.20
> Cheesburger=5.60
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I'll take a set of Cheesburgers please


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Dec 20 2010, 11:47 PM~19381999-->
> 
> 
> 
> RACERBOY,
> JUST KEEP IT SIMPLE.
> 5.20/560
> ONLY, NO FRILLS
> KEEP COST DOWN, MOVE THE TIRES OUT.
> THE PRODUCT WILL SELL IT`S SELF.
> PROMOTE A COUPLE SHOWS,  THAT`S IT. YOU`LL BE SOLD OUT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-touchdowntodd_@Dec 21 2010, 05:12 PM~19387335
> *let the homies make their bread man. ..
> 
> dont worry, they arent goin anywhere these will be around the next 40-50 years with these hiomies still in the game runnin it trust me..
> *



Right about that, these tires will not need a big marketing campaign, the history behind the tire will sell itself......would you really want a Choker when you can have and get the OG thing?


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 21 2010, 08:04 PM~19389388
> *Right about that, these tires will not need a big marketing campaign, the history behind the tire will sell itself......would you really want a Choker when you can have and get the OG thing?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2010, 06:21 PM~19386908
> *
> Just saying it would be nice to to grab some tires from the local Discount or firestone when needing to be replaced 3 yrs from now.
> *


ive flown to CA just to buy 5.20's in the past.



the though of ordering them BRAND NEW, kinda gives me a tingle all over. :cheesy:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2010, 04:21 PM~19386908
> *the only difference is that someone else doing the manufacturing, basically owning what.... License agreement, these stopped getting made for a reason.  Unlike the the burger joint, where it is owned and operated locally where everything is processed in house and is limited to only local customers...
> 
> Just saying it would be nice to to grab some tires from the local Discount or firestone when needing to be replaced 3 yrs from now.
> *


1) The way were are attempting to set everything up should eliminate any licensing agreement necessary. 

2) The tires were discontinued for several presumable reasons:
a) radials were the "new" technology
b) When Fidelity bought out Armstrong, cash was tight. Phasing out underselling product & aged technology loosens cash strapped industries.
c) Low demand 

3) As for the burger joint, everything is not processed in house. The vegetables and meats are delivered, as are the condiments and containers. One can say they are a "final assembly" plant. It is limited to local customers because shipping a burger is not really possible, nor desirable. Using a similar analogy, look at Maine lobsters. They are shipped because they are made in only one place: Maine. Same with our tires. They will be made in one place only.

4) I know it would be convenient to buy from a local shop. But if we offer too many distributors, we encounter what is known as "Market Saturation". Too many places selling the same tire. Tires will remain on shelves too long, and the wholesaler will not want to have to pay to maintain a stagnant product. 

If we have two distribution centers (one on the west coast, one on the east), you are pretty much assured that if you order tires on Monday, you will have them by Friday. (again, once we stop the pre order method and maintain stock)


----------



## racerboy

latest update: there is none! the company we are working with is dealing with some union issues, and all their effort has been focused on that.

we have been assured that as soon as there is a break, our deal will be addressed and dealt with.


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 21 2010, 05:21 PM~19386908
> *the only difference is that someone else doing the manufacturing, basically owning what.... License agreement, these stopped getting made for a reason.  Unlike the the burger joint, where it is owned and operated locally where everything is processed in house and is limited to only local customers...
> 
> Just saying it would be nice to to grab some tires from the local Discount or firestone when needing to be replaced 3 yrs from now.
> *


understood

but like any and all SPECIALITY tires, its waste of space and money for say NTB, discount tire to keep them in stock as they woudl OEM sizes of todays vehicles. these will not be flying out the shelves day in day out.. regardles how they are obtained ill be going out of my way to get mine even if it means going to SEMA to pick up a fresh set and congradulate the fellas on a job well done.


----------



## touchdowntodd

i think were all missing one big reason that these stopped getting made..

for years the old jackoff had thousands of tires made and built up a large stockpile. lets not forget that in the 90s we were buyin tires made in the 80s or 70s.. no one really knows..

so when that stock rann dry, he gave up.. and a lot of the demand was gone because by then he was selling them CHEAP, and some clubs were buying by the damn pallet! 

now, radials are cheaper, demand will stay there for those of us that want em... and this will not go under in our lifetimes i have faith in this!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 01:29 AM~19390881
> *i think were all missing one big reason that these stopped getting made..
> 
> for years the old jackoff had thousands of tires made and built up a large stockpile. lets not forget that in the 90s we were buyin tires made in the 80s or 70s.. no one really knows..
> 
> so when that stock rann dry, he gave up.. and a lot of the demand was gone because by then he was selling them CHEAP, and some clubs were buying by the damn pallet!
> 
> now, radials are cheaper, demand will stay there for those of us that want em... and this will not go under in our lifetimes i  have faith in this!
> *


some clubs still require ALL their cars to roll 5.20's



one of the guys i bought a lot of mine from had a huge trailer full of 5.20's...they were pretty much all blems but still had some super nice NOS clean sets.


----------



## lone star

not to get off track from the topic at hand...but when these tires come into production. does anyone think they will change the game of lowriding. maybe do away with the trash hoppers of today? and get back to the basics of lowriding?


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2010, 10:54 AM~19392881
> *not to get off track from the topic at hand...but when these tires come into production. does anyone think they will change the game of lowriding.  maybe do away with the trash hoppers of today? and get back to the basics of lowriding?
> *


would be nice.


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2010, 09:54 AM~19392881
> *not to get off track from the topic at hand...but when these tires come into production. does anyone think they will change the game of lowriding.  maybe do away with the trash hoppers of today? and get back to the basics of lowriding?
> *


It would be nice :x:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2010, 08:54 AM~19392881
> *not to get off track from the topic at hand...but when these tires come into production. does anyone think they will change the game of lowriding.  maybe do away with the trash hoppers of today? and get back to the basics of lowriding?
> *


HOW WILL IT CHANGE THE GAME :uh: IF THESE 5.20/5.60 IS WAT MADE THE GAME ON THEM TRUE SPOKE AND SUPREMES ..SO I DONT THINK NOTHING WILL CHANGE BUT BRING BACK THAT .O.G STYLE OF LOWRIDING ..ITS ALWAYS BETTER TO KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: ..


----------



## theloyaltyones

HOPPERS WONT NEED THESE TIRES ..THEY NEED FATT TORTA TIRES TO HOPP HIGHER ANY AWAYS ..SO ALOTT WONT CHANGE :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 22 2010, 09:22 AM~19393022
> *HOW WILL IT CHANGE THE GAME  :uh: IF THESE 5.20/5.60 IS WAT MADE THE GAME ON THEM TRUE SPOKE AND  SUPREMES  ..SO I DONT THINK NOTHING WILL CHANGE BUT BRING BACK THAT .O.G STYLE OF LOWRIDING ..ITS ALWAYS BETTER TO KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: ..
> *


thats what i meant. take it back to the basics. cuz whos gonna run 2 inch a arms, on 100 dollar tires each....not me :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2010, 09:26 AM~19393048
> *thats what i meant. take it back to the basics.  cuz whos gonna run 2 inch a arms, on 100 dollar tires each....not me  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE THAT ..NO MORE 2 INCH A ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 22 2010, 11:28 AM~19393060
> *TRUE THAT ..NO MORE 2 INCH A ARMS  :biggrin:
> *


i dont like them extended at all, let alone 2"



2" = :barf:


----------



## theloyaltyones

GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT :biggrin: ..IM READY TO BUY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 07:31 AM~19393071
> *i dont like them extended at all, let alone 2"
> 2" =  :barf:
> *



not even like 3/4?? really? :0


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Dec 22 2010, 12:01 PM~19393318
> *not even like 3/4?? really? :0
> *


i like it when theres no shims installed...thats enough for me. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229




----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 10:43 AM~19393556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 I think I just nutted :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 22 2010, 10:22 AM~19393022
> *HOW WILL IT CHANGE THE GAME  :uh: IF THESE 5.20/5.60 IS WAT MADE THE GAME ON THEM TRUE SPOKE AND  SUPREMES  ..SO I DONT THINK NOTHING WILL CHANGE BUT BRING BACK THAT .O.G STYLE OF LOWRIDING ..ITS ALWAYS BETTER TO KEEP IT OLD SCHOOL :biggrin: ..
> *


NOTHING WILL CHANGE,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
THE 5.20 /5.60 WILL STILL LIVE ON.


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 09:31 AM~19393071
> *i dont like them extended at all, let alone 2"
> 2" =  :barf:
> *




agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..

hell, my 63 still has 2 shims on both sides, i didnt even take em off and the little camber issue doesnt bother me,.. gonna take em out this year tho.. 

extensions look like shit.. some cars need .25-.5" , but tahts rare... 

ps - i dont think these will change the game, i personally hope they dont.. for now i can sit back and smile when i see these clown riders and know that they dont have the "class" that makes most of us love this lifestyle.. the bulldog look will fade out i believe, and HOPE..

there will always be riders that just wanna show off and be as extreme as possible... not a horrible thing when done right.. but the crazy bulldog shit is no good to me


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Dec 22 2010, 10:46 AM~19393570
> *:0 I think I just nutted :biggrin:
> *


x's 2 :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 10:43 AM~19393556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


um you know it is xmas! you need my adress for my gift of 5;20;s :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 11:43 AM~19393556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



for the love of god!!!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 12:46 PM~19394057
> *agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..
> 
> hell, my 63 still has 2 shims on both sides, i didnt even take em off and the little camber issue doesnt bother me,.. gonna take em out this year tho..
> 
> extensions look like shit.. some cars need .25-.5" , but tahts rare...
> 
> ps - i dont think these will change the game, i personally hope they dont.. for now i can sit back and smile when i see these clown riders and know that they dont have the "class" that makes most of us love this lifestyle.. the bulldog look will fade out i believe, and HOPE..
> 
> there will always be riders that just wanna show off and be as extreme as possible... not a horrible thing when done right.. but the crazy bulldog shit is no good to me
> *


What you dont like a little bit of poke :biggrin: yeah this is a bit much








I picked these up gona try out on mine.Being from what i've gathered extending arms makes it easier on the ball joints.Gonna have best of both worlds


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 11:38 AM~19393526
> *i like it when theres no shims installed...thats enough for me. :cheesy:
> *


What are you saying the above car is not for totally rad 

I can see this guy spent some coin and built it clean but when will it end. 

I with you and alot of others. No shims so the wheels travel as close to straight up and down as possible.


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 22 2010, 02:51 PM~19394977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying the above car is not for totally rad
> 
> I can see this guy spent some coin and built it clean but when will it end.
> 
> I with you and alot of others. No shims so the wheels travel as close to straight up and down as possible.
> *


Gotta have caprice swap?

TTT for some 5 twamps


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 22 2010, 09:47 AM~19393208
> *GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE  WHO WAIT  :biggrin: ..IM READY TO BUY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE !! * :biggrin:


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 09:46 AM~19394057
> *agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..
> 
> *



different strokes for different folks i guess...thats what makes it fun


----------



## Rollin73




----------



## 1229

SORRY EVERYONE, NO TIRES FOR SELL.  



> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 12:43 PM~19393556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 09:31 AM~19393071
> *i dont like them extended at all, let alone 2"
> 2" =  :barf:
> *


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 09:43 AM~19393556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good OLD pictures... Jason. any set's of 13's for sale?

~Chapo


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Dec 23 2010, 12:40 AM~19399639
> *Good OLD pictures... Jason. any set's of 13's for sale?
> 
> ~Chapo
> *


i never had any 13's.  


always been a fan of 14's.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2010, 08:54 AM~19392881
> *not to get off track from the topic at hand...but when these tires come into production. does anyone think they will change the game of lowriding.  maybe do away with the trash hoppers of today? and get back to the basics of lowriding?
> *


*The thing is that the guys that go for the 2" extended arms look really dont care about these tires since the only taste they have is in there mouth.These are strictly for OG's and the youngsters that strive for nothing but the best.*


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 11:46 AM~19394057
> *agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..
> 
> hell, my 63 still has 2 shims on both sides, i didnt even take em off and the little camber issue doesnt bother me,.. gonna take em out this year tho..
> 
> extensions look like shit.. some cars need .25-.5" , but tahts rare...
> 
> ps - i dont think these will change the game, i personally hope they dont.. for now i can sit back and smile when i see these clown riders and know that they dont have the "class" that makes most of us love this lifestyle.. the bulldog look will fade out i believe, and HOPE..
> 
> there will always be riders that just wanna show off and be as extreme as possible... not a horrible thing when done right.. but the crazy bulldog shit is no good to me
> *


people will always extend their a-arms because it gives you a higher lock up...2'' dont look all that bad its when you go past that..i dont like a car locked up and seeing the tires bowed in it makes em look weak like somthin's gonna break..


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 22 2010, 09:54 AM~19392881
> *not to get off track from the topic at hand...but when these tires come into production. does anyone think they will change the game of lowriding.  maybe do away with the trash hoppers of today? and get back to the basics of lowriding?
> *


I'm going to run them on my trash hopper ,, there for anyone who likes the look and has the money.


----------



## azmobn06

Back the the 5.20/60's


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Dec 23 2010, 04:06 PM~19404255
> *Back the the 5.20/60's
> *


5.20's, Adex and porn.



3 things I cant live without. :cheesy:


----------



## brn2ridelo

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 23 2010, 03:20 PM~19404636
> *5.20's, Adex and porn.
> 3 things I cant live without. :cheesy:
> *


2out of 3 ain't bad let me know if you wand sell some 5:20s :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

5.20s :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 22 2010, 12:43 PM~19393556
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I WANT :wow:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

* all i want for christmas is my 5.20's.... * :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## MR.*512*

:biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 04:31 PM~19413259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CAN YOU SPARE A SET?? :biggrin:


----------



## SW713

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 24 2010, 07:29 PM~19414269
> *CAN YOU SPARE A SET?? :biggrin:
> *



homies got some he been tryin to sell a few sets


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 03:31 PM~19413259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WAT UP WITH A XMAS GIFFT CUSS :happysad: HOOK IT UP :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 22 2010, 02:51 PM~19394977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying the above car is not for totally rad
> 
> I can see this guy spent some coin and built it clean but when will it end.
> 
> I with you and alot of others. No shims so the wheels travel as close to straight up and down as possible.
> *


that looks nice to me...


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 24 2010, 07:12 PM~19414506
> *WAT UP WITH A XMAS GIFFT CUSS  :happysad: HOOK IT UP  :biggrin:
> *


sure, no problem! but you got to give to receive


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 03:30 PM~19413245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :boink:


----------



## firme63ragtop

HAAAAHAAAAAAAH , THATS TIGHT !!!! I LUV IT ! :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 05:31 PM~19413259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 05:31 PM~19413259
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 24 2010, 09:37 AM~19410991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Charrua

:thumbsup:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 04:30 PM~19413245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


love this car


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2010, 04:34 AM~19416716
> *love this car
> *


?
YOUR RIGHT, CHANGED MY MINE=D
WAS ONLY CHI CHI GAZING, 
DIDN`T EXAMINE THE WHOLE THING :wow:


----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## lowrivi1967




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2010, 04:34 AM~19416716
> *love this car
> *


purp one behing that dude in the red


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Dec 22 2010, 01:51 PM~19394977
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you saying the above car is not for totally rad
> 
> I can see this guy spent some coin and built it clean but when will it end.
> 
> I with you and alot of others. No shims so the wheels travel as close to straight up and down as possible.
> *


Nice front lock up :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2010, 03:34 AM~19416716
> *love this car
> *


BUY IT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 25 2010, 08:34 PM~19420504
> *purp one behing that dude in the red
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by MR.59+Dec 25 2010, 07:04 AM~19416918-->
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> YOUR RIGHT, CHANGED MY MINE=D
> WAS ONLY CHI CHI GAZING,
> DIDN`T EXAMINE THE WHOLE THING :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what i said
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-theloyaltyones_@Dec 26 2010, 02:21 AM~19421889
> *BUY IT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dont tempt me to text homeboy an offer ... ill fk around n get rid of some of my implas for that :happysad:


----------



## purecandy az

I NEED SOME 520S


----------



## gema68

NEED 5-20'S PLEASE


----------



## Anaheim74

> _Originally posted by gema68_@Dec 26 2010, 07:18 PM~19426365
> *NEED 2 COKER 5-20'S 14 small white wall :nicoderm:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:44 AM~19402918
> *The thing is that the guys that go for the 2" extended arms look really dont care about these tires since the only taste they have is in there mouth.These are strictly for OG's and the youngsters that strive for nothing but the best.
> *


:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: 
*
im not sure if its 2" but,,, some people that do have extended arms do care
:dunno: *


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by purecandy az+Dec 26 2010, 06:58 PM~19426179-->
> 
> 
> 
> I NEED SOME 520S
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gema68_@Dec 26 2010, 07:18 PM~19426365
> *NEED 5-20'S PLEASE
> *


DONT WE ALL??? :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Dec 23 2010, 10:44 AM~19402918
> *The thing is that the guys that go for the 2" extended arms look really dont care about these tires since the only taste they have is in there mouth.These are strictly for OG's and the youngsters that strive for nothing but the best.
> *


what's up Jaime ? long time no hear. hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by ivan619_@Dec 26 2010, 07:50 PM~19426633
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :happysad:
> 
> im not sure if its 2" but,,,  some people that do have extended arms do care
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


1" extended a-arms  and for that same reason i had to change my a-arms and put some non-extended   :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by slo_@Dec 26 2010, 06:54 PM~19426144
> *thats what i said
> dont tempt me to text homeboy an offer ... ill fk around n get rid of some of my implas for that  :happysad:
> *


text him and offer homie u never know :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 26 2010, 08:17 PM~19426859
> *1" extended a-arms  and for that same reason i had to change my a-arms and put some non-extended     :biggrin:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## K-Blaze

Thats krazee to see 160 pages, but at least they got the ball in the court to get these tires made. That alone was kinda a Christmas present to the Lowriding Comunity :biggrin: I hope you all had a Good Christmas Yesterday


----------



## theloyaltyones

:biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## Reverend Hearse

TTT !!!


----------



## lowrivi1967

bumpity bump for them 520's/560's :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keepin the homies on TOP


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 28 2010, 10:09 PM~19445375
> *keepin the homies on TOP
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## woeone23

I need 10 tires 5.20's for 13x7


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Dec 24 2010, 02:30 PM~19413245
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Id like to pipe her down....then got hit some threes in the mc :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

can't wait to see the looks of these new 5.20's ........................


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 28 2010, 10:09 PM~19445375
> *keepin the homies on TOP
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## racerboy

still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2010, 01:03 AM~19456476
> *still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.
> *


:h5:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2010, 01:03 AM~19456476
> *still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

keep hope alive brothas.. this WILL happen


----------



## plank

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 30 2010, 12:29 PM~19459433
> *keep hope alive brothas.. this WILL happen
> *


x5.20


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 31 2010, 11:30 AM~19467475
> *x5.20
> *


----------



## 65impalasfounder

5.20 x 14


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 30 2010, 01:29 PM~19459433
> *keep hope alive brothas.. this WILL happen
> *


 :yes:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2010, 01:03 AM~19456476
> *still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.
> *


I'm down to my last set of Chokers...hope to get the OG's once these are done


----------



## 1229

2011 will be the year of the 5.20's



:x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2010, 06:34 PM~19469886
> *2011 will be the year of the 5.20's
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


We can only hope! Keeping my fingers crossed too


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 31 2010, 04:34 PM~19469886
> *2011 will be the year of the 5.20's
> :x:  :x:  :x:  :x:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Dec 31 2010, 03:15 PM~19469330
> * 5.20 x 14
> *


:yes:


----------



## MR.*512*

*5.20x13* :x:


----------



## hoppin62

:x: :x:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Dec 31 2010, 03:15 PM~19469330
> * 5.20 x 14
> *


"65impalasfounder" I won't let these ones get yellow White walls.................. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by 65impalasfounder_@Dec 31 2010, 02:15 PM~19469330
> * 5.20 x 14
> *


1965 SS HUBCAPS!


----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Jan 1 2011, 07:16 PM~19477498
> *"65impalasfounder" I won't let these ones get yellow White walls.................. :biggrin:        :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


BLEACH WHITE, SOS PADS! KEEPS EM WHITE!


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2010, 12:03 AM~19456476
> *still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2010, 01:03 AM~19456476
> *still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.
> *


 :x: :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

ttt


----------



## racerboy

due to the holidays, as well as the union issues, we were pushed back a couple weeks. they are working on us this week, and i was told that this thursday there should be some answers for us.


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19493807
> *due to the holidays, as well as the union issues, we were pushed back a couple weeks. they are working on us this week, and i was told that this thursday there should be some answers for us.
> *


 :thumbsup: lets keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19493807
> *due to the holidays, as well as the union issues, we were pushed back a couple weeks. they are working on us this week, and i was told that this thursday there should be some answers for us.
> *


hno:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19493807
> *due to the holidays, as well as the union issues, we were pushed back a couple weeks. they are working on us this week, and i was told that this thursday there should be some answers for us.
> *


----------



## hoppin62




----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2011, 06:51 PM~19493807
> *due to the holidays, as well as the union issues, we were pushed back a couple weeks. they are working on us this week, and i was told that this thursday there should be some answers for us.
> *


 :x: :x:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 12:46 PM~19394057
> *agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..
> 
> hell, my 63 still has 2 shims on both sides, i didnt even take em off and the little camber issue doesnt bother me,.. gonna take em out this year tho..
> 
> extensions look like shit.. some cars need .25-.5" , but tahts rare...
> 
> ps - i dont think these will change the game, i personally hope they dont.. for now i can sit back and smile when i see these clown riders and know that they dont have the "class" that makes most of us love this lifestyle.. the bulldog look will fade out i believe, and HOPE..
> 
> there will always be riders that just wanna show off and be as extreme as possible... not a horrible thing when done right.. but the crazy bulldog shit is no good to me
> *



*Word. *


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 11:46 AM~19394057
> *agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..
> 
> hell, my 63 still has 2 shims on both sides, i didnt even take em off and the little camber issue doesnt bother me,.. gonna take em out this year tho..
> 
> extensions look like shit.. some cars need .25-.5" , but tahts rare...
> 
> ps - i dont think these will change the game, i personally hope they dont.. for now i can sit back and smile when i see these clown riders and know that they dont have the "class" that makes most of us love this lifestyle.. the bulldog look will fade out i believe, and HOPE..
> 
> there will always be riders that just wanna show off and be as extreme as possible... not a horrible thing when done right.. but the crazy bulldog shit is no good to me
> *


good words todd.. except i think its the ALLIGATOR look, my bulldog doesnt have crooked ass legs :biggrin: lets take this TTT for our brothers pushing


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 3 2011, 07:51 PM~19493807
> *due to the holidays, as well as the union issues, we were pushed back a couple weeks. they are working on us this week, and i was told that this thursday there should be some answers for us.
> *


KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!


----------



## slo




----------



## slickpanther

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 22 2010, 11:46 AM~19394057
> *agreed... no shims only, and if that = a slight bend in at the top when fully lifted im fine with that..
> 
> hell, my 63 still has 2 shims on both sides, i didnt even take em off and the little camber issue doesnt bother me,.. gonna take em out this year tho..
> 
> extensions look like shit.. some cars need .25-.5" , but tahts rare...*
> 
> ps - i dont think these will change the game, i personally hope they dont.. for now i can sit back and smile when i see these clown riders and know that *they dont have the "class" that makes most of us love this lifestyle.. the bulldog look will fade out i believe, and HOPE..*
> 
> there will always be riders that just wanna show off and be as extreme as possible... not a horrible thing when done right.. *but the crazy bulldog shit is no good to me*
> [/b]



I couldn't agree with you anymore :h5: Not only is that style ugly in my opinion but it's expensive because it eats tires! To me, some cars should only be extended for the wheels to be *straight* as possible. It saddens me every time I see some on here build the most beautiful classic lowriders and then make then look like an angry pit bull in the front :uh: O.G Lowriders always shine through the test of time while the guys who like the newer school stuff have to keep updating their cars to keep up with the fads


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 5 2011, 05:34 AM~19508702
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
> *


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## touchdowntodd

my homiiiies we WILL have these tires!


----------



## purecandy az

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 5 2011, 09:52 PM~19516740
> *my homiiiies we WILL have these tires!
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

hno: it's Thursday ....


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Jan 4 2011, 11:40 PM~19508072
> *except i think its the ALLIGATOR look, my bulldog doesnt have crooked ass legs
> *


xs 62


Its actually only the cartoon version that deplicts the so called Bulldog look. Ive never seen any dog walk or luck like this


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 6 2011, 01:59 PM~19522256
> *xs 62
> Its actually only the cartoon version that deplicts the so called Bulldog look. Ive never seen any dog walk or luck like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: so thats where people get it from.. :happysad:


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 6 2011, 12:53 PM~19521808
> *hno: it's Thursday ....
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## green ice

I guess no answer today :0


----------



## implala66

5.20's


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by implala66_@Jan 6 2011, 07:57 PM~19526297
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>& 560'sx14 *


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 6 2011, 07:15 PM~19525012
> *I guess no answer today :0
> *


 :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## big al 54

COLLECTING MY CANS SAVING MY POCKET CHANGE FOR SOME 5X20S :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by big al 54_@Jan 7 2011, 11:13 AM~19530581
> *COLLECTING MY CANS SAVING MY POCKET CHANGE FOR SOME 5X20S  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: same here! even selling some vacation time :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies


----------



## Airborne

Can't wait to ride on some 520's!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 8 2011, 10:07 AM~19539298
> *Can't wait to ride on some 520's!
> *


X2!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 8 2011, 01:09 PM~19540617
> *X5.20!
> *


fixed... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 8 2011, 11:07 AM~19539298
> *Can't wait to ride on some 520's!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FoxCustom

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Jan 8 2011, 08:48 PM~19542822
> *MOUNTED THESE TODAY!
> JUST A LITTLE MOTIVATION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


beautiful sight!


----------



## racerboy

ok guys, heres the deal and what has happened so far:

2 months ago we learned that jerry doesnt own the molds. which is why he kept blowing us off, and explains his odd behaviour.

we struck a deal with the company that does own them, and the president agreed to sell us the molds. we drafted an elaborate document specifying costs, financing and legal representation should jerry file a lawsuit against us (which he will more than likely do)

the minor detail that the company president mentioned was that someone within his company wanted to have an outside source manufacture the tires for them. we dont know who this person is, but we feel it was the CEO who, coincidentally, was one of the upper management people that formed Fidelity Tire from the old Armstrong plant.

we suspect this because at one point jerry told us he was selling 25,000 5.20's per year back in the day. if this is true, then it would be profitable for them to make them. but in the end, it was decided that the molds should be sold, and the idea of making the tires in house was scrapped.

we made an offer on the molds which was immediately shot down. we were told what these molds would cost us should we have them made. we then made another offer which we think was accepted. (we are waiting for the paperwork to come back from their legal department).

we cant disclose the mold cost until everything is signed, but suffice it to say it is a lot of money. in our document, we outlined a detailed proposal for payment of the molds. it was complex, but it assured them that they would never lose the molds should we default. the actual terms cant be told right now, but we felt we had a solid plan.

so yesterday i was told that it was a go, and that as soon as whatever paperwork was given to the president, he would sign off on it, and the molds would be ours. but, as of 5PM last night, the paperwork didnt arrive on his desk. he will be out of the country for 10 days, and assured me it will all be ready when he returns.

unfortunately, it appears as though our financing proposal was rejected. they want all the molds paid for up front. we suggested another alternative that the president would review, and we should have an answer when he returns. in the meantime, we are looking at other options, but regardless he assured me that the molds are ours, and wont be sold to anyone but us.

we hope that by the middle of february we can fly to the home office, finalize the deal, inspect the molds, then rent a truck and drive two molds to our manufacturer (we will start with two molds until production begins then we send the rest). once we arrive there, we meet with them to discuss rubber formulation, ply construction, time frames, testing, shipping, and whatever else. this is all contingent on the molds working with their equipment, but again, as we were told, it may be as simple as making an adapter.

so for the next week there will be no new news.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 8 2011, 07:27 PM~19543193
> *ok guys, heres the deal and what has happened so far:
> 
> 2 months ago we learned that jerry doesnt own the molds. which is why he kept blowing us off, and explains his odd behaviour.
> 
> we struck a deal with the company that does own them, and the president agreed to sell us the molds. we drafted an elaborate document specifying costs, financing and legal representation should jerry file a lawsuit against us (which he will more than likely do)
> 
> the minor detail that the company president mentioned was that someone within his company wanted to have an outside source manufacture the tires for them. we dont know who this person is, but we feel it was the CEO who, coincidentally, was one of the upper management people that formed Fidelity Tire from the old Armstrong plant.
> 
> we suspect this because at one point jerry told us he was selling 25,000 5.20's per year back in the day. if this is true, then it would be profitable for them to make them. but in the end, it was decided that the molds should be sold, and the idea of making the tires in house was scrapped.
> 
> we made an offer on the molds which was immediately shot down. we were told what these molds would cost us should we have them made. we then made another offer which we think was accepted. (we are waiting for the paperwork to come back from their legal department).
> 
> we cant disclose the mold cost until everything is signed, but suffice it to say it is a lot of money. in our document, we outlined a detailed proposal for payment of the molds. it was complex, but it assured them that they would never lose the molds should we default. the actual terms cant be told right now, but we felt we had a solid plan.
> 
> so yesterday i was told that it was a go, and that as soon as whatever paperwork was given to the president, he would sign off on it, and the molds would be ours. but, as of 5PM last night, the paperwork didnt arrive on his desk. he will be out of the country for 10 days, and assured me it will all be ready when he returns.
> 
> unfortunately, it appears as though our financing proposal was rejected. they want all the molds paid for up front. we suggested another alternative that the president would review, and we should have an answer when he returns. in the meantime, we are looking at other options, but regardless he assured me that the molds are ours, and wont be sold to anyone but us.
> 
> we hope that by the middle of february we can fly to the home office, finalize the deal, inspect the molds, then rent a truck and drive two molds to our manufacturer (we will start with two molds until production begins then we send the rest). once we arrive there, we meet with them to discuss rubber formulation, ply construction, time frames, testing, shipping, and whatever else. this is all contingent on the molds working with their equipment, but again, as we were told, it may be as simple as making an adapter.
> 
> so for the next week there will be no new news.
> *


Gotta love bureaucracy...


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 8 2011, 07:27 PM~19543193
> *ok guys, heres the deal and what has happened so far:
> 
> 2 months ago we learned that jerry doesnt own the molds. which is why he kept blowing us off, and explains his odd behaviour.
> 
> we struck a deal with the company that does own them, and the president agreed to sell us the molds. we drafted an elaborate document specifying costs, financing and legal representation should jerry file a lawsuit against us (which he will more than likely do)
> 
> the minor detail that the company president mentioned was that someone within his company wanted to have an outside source manufacture the tires for them. we dont know who this person is, but we feel it was the CEO who, coincidentally, was one of the upper management people that formed Fidelity Tire from the old Armstrong plant.
> 
> we suspect this because at one point jerry told us he was selling 25,000 5.20's per year back in the day. if this is true, then it would be profitable for them to make them. but in the end, it was decided that the molds should be sold, and the idea of making the tires in house was scrapped.
> 
> we made an offer on the molds which was immediately shot down. we were told what these molds would cost us should we have them made. we then made another offer which we think was accepted. (we are waiting for the paperwork to come back from their legal department).
> 
> we cant disclose the mold cost until everything is signed, but suffice it to say it is a lot of money. in our document, we outlined a detailed proposal for payment of the molds. it was complex, but it assured them that they would never lose the molds should we default. the actual terms cant be told right now, but we felt we had a solid plan.
> 
> so yesterday i was told that it was a go, and that as soon as whatever paperwork was given to the president, he would sign off on it, and the molds would be ours. but, as of 5PM last night, the paperwork didnt arrive on his desk. he will be out of the country for 10 days, and assured me it will all be ready when he returns.
> 
> unfortunately, it appears as though our financing proposal was rejected. they want all the molds paid for up front. we suggested another alternative that the president would review, and we should have an answer when he returns. in the meantime, we are looking at other options, but regardless he assured me that the molds are ours, and wont be sold to anyone but us.
> 
> we hope that by the middle of february we can fly to the home office, finalize the deal, inspect the molds, then rent a truck and drive two molds to our manufacturer (we will start with two molds until production begins then we send the rest). once we arrive there, we meet with them to discuss rubber formulation, ply construction, time frames, testing, shipping, and whatever else. this is all contingent on the molds working with their equipment, but again, as we were told, it may be as simple as making an adapter.
> 
> so for the next week there will be no new news.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mrgervais

I can smell the rubber...


----------



## getsimpalas1960

hell ya :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 8 2011, 07:27 PM~19543193
> *ok guys, heres the deal and what has happened so far:
> 
> 2 months ago we learned that jerry doesnt own the molds. which is why he kept blowing us off, and explains his odd behaviour.
> 
> we struck a deal with the company that does own them, and the president agreed to sell us the molds. we drafted an elaborate document specifying costs, financing and legal representation should jerry file a lawsuit against us (which he will more than likely do)
> 
> the minor detail that the company president mentioned was that someone within his company wanted to have an outside source manufacture the tires for them. we dont know who this person is, but we feel it was the CEO who, coincidentally, was one of the upper management people that formed Fidelity Tire from the old Armstrong plant.
> 
> we suspect this because at one point jerry told us he was selling 25,000 5.20's per year back in the day. if this is true, then it would be profitable for them to make them. but in the end, it was decided that the molds should be sold, and the idea of making the tires in house was scrapped.
> 
> we made an offer on the molds which was immediately shot down. we were told what these molds would cost us should we have them made. we then made another offer which we think was accepted. (we are waiting for the paperwork to come back from their legal department).
> 
> we cant disclose the mold cost until everything is signed, but suffice it to say it is a lot of money. in our document, we outlined a detailed proposal for payment of the molds. it was complex, but it assured them that they would never lose the molds should we default. the actual terms cant be told right now, but we felt we had a solid plan.
> 
> so yesterday i was told that it was a go, and that as soon as whatever paperwork was given to the president, he would sign off on it, and the molds would be ours. but, as of 5PM last night, the paperwork didnt arrive on his desk. he will be out of the country for 10 days, and assured me it will all be ready when he returns.
> 
> unfortunately, it appears as though our financing proposal was rejected. they want all the molds paid for up front. we suggested another alternative that the president would review, and we should have an answer when he returns. in the meantime, we are looking at other options, but regardless he assured me that the molds are ours, and wont be sold to anyone but us.
> 
> we hope that by the middle of february we can fly to the home office, finalize the deal, inspect the molds, then rent a truck and drive two molds to our manufacturer (we will start with two molds until production begins then we send the rest). once we arrive there, we meet with them to discuss rubber formulation, ply construction, time frames, testing, shipping, and whatever else. this is all contingent on the molds working with their equipment, but again, as we were told, it may be as simple as making an adapter.
> 
> so for the next week there will be no new news.
> *


not much progress, but progress nonetheless great job!


----------



## Mr.Andres




----------



## 65impalasfounder

> _Originally posted by Mr.Andres_@Jan 9 2011, 07:53 AM~19546594
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppin62

:happysad:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump city


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>I NEED SOME 5.20'S 13" & 14"! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK ON MAKING THIS DEAL HAPPEN HOMIE. </span>
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 214monte

Bump TTT


----------



## slo

week aint sht to wait on now


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by slo_@Jan 10 2011, 06:54 PM~19559804
> *week aint sht to wait on now
> 
> 
> *


we are tired of waiting. 64 and i talked for almost an hour today going over stuff. we both are confident that this will all work out.


----------



## tko_818

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19562175
> *we are tired of waiting. 64 and i talked for almost an hour today going over stuff. we both are confident that this will all work out.
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2011, 08:56 PM~19562175
> *we are tired of waiting. 64 and i talked for almost an hour today going over stuff. we both are confident that this will all work out.
> *


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19562175
> *we are tired of waiting. 64 and i talked for almost an hour today going over stuff. we both are confident that this will all work out.
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 8 2011, 09:27 PM~19543193
> *ok guys, heres the deal and what has happened so far:
> 
> 2 months ago we learned that jerry doesnt own the molds. which is why he kept blowing us off, and explains his odd behaviour.
> 
> we struck a deal with the company that does own them, and the president agreed to sell us the molds. we drafted an elaborate document specifying costs, financing and legal representation should jerry file a lawsuit against us (which he will more than likely do)
> 
> the minor detail that the company president mentioned was that someone within his company wanted to have an outside source manufacture the tires for them. we dont know who this person is, but we feel it was the CEO who, coincidentally, was one of the upper management people that formed Fidelity Tire from the old Armstrong plant.
> 
> we suspect this because at one point jerry told us he was selling 25,000 5.20's per year back in the day. if this is true, then it would be profitable for them to make them. but in the end, it was decided that the molds should be sold, and the idea of making the tires in house was scrapped.
> 
> we made an offer on the molds which was immediately shot down. we were told what these molds would cost us should we have them made. we then made another offer which we think was accepted. (we are waiting for the paperwork to come back from their legal department).
> 
> we cant disclose the mold cost until everything is signed, but suffice it to say it is a lot of money. in our document, we outlined a detailed proposal for payment of the molds. it was complex, but it assured them that they would never lose the molds should we default. the actual terms cant be told right now, but we felt we had a solid plan.
> 
> so yesterday i was told that it was a go, and that as soon as whatever paperwork was given to the president, he would sign off on it, and the molds would be ours. but, as of 5PM last night, the paperwork didnt arrive on his desk. he will be out of the country for 10 days, and assured me it will all be ready when he returns.
> 
> unfortunately, it appears as though our financing proposal was rejected. they want all the molds paid for up front. we suggested another alternative that the president would review, and we should have an answer when he returns. in the meantime, we are looking at other options, but regardless he assured me that the molds are ours, and wont be sold to anyone but us.
> 
> we hope that by the middle of february we can fly to the home office, finalize the deal, inspect the molds, then rent a truck and drive two molds to our manufacturer (we will start with two molds until production begins then we send the rest). once we arrive there, we meet with them to discuss rubber formulation, ply construction, time frames, testing, shipping, and whatever else. this is all contingent on the molds working with their equipment, but again, as we were told, it may be as simple as making an adapter.
> 
> so for the next week there will be no new news.
> *


----------



## implala66

:h5:


----------



## lowrivi1967




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 10 2011, 09:56 PM~19562175
> *we are tired of waiting. 64 and i talked for almost an hour today going over stuff. we both are confident that this will all work out.
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 12 2011, 01:12 AM~19572898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

I hope you guys can get some sleep soon, this kind of shit would keep me up at night.


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Jan 12 2011, 06:29 PM~19578685
> *I hope you guys can get some sleep soon, this kind of shit would keep me up at night.
> *


it keeps me up sometimes. especially when i have to wait for a phone call...


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 12 2011, 01:12 AM~19572898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 12 2011, 08:24 PM~19579251
> *it keeps me up sometimes. especially when i have to wait for a phone call...
> *


I already seen 1 magazine advertisment for the Premium Sport 4 ply tire 5.20-13/5.20-14 just got my Lowrider Magazine today and theres another advertisement for the Premium Sport from Coker Tire with a 1800 number, they show them at 129.00 for sale http://store.cokertire.com/tire-brands/car...rider-tire.html am I missing something :dunno:


----------



## AGUILAR3

SUMMIT (ships 1/31/2011) has them at $85 while Coker (ships now) has them at $129

I say now because check out took me all the way to PAYPAL . Before, I would get a back order ship date when I tried to mock an order.



:dunno:


----------



## Bootykit63

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 12 2011, 09:21 PM~19580821
> *I already seen 1 magazine advertisment for the Premium Sport 4 ply tire 5.20-13/5.20-14 just got my Lowrider Magazine today and theres another advertisement for the Premium Sport from Coker Tire with a 1800 number, they show them at 129.00  for sale  http://store.cokertire.com/tire-brands/car...rider-tire.html  am I missing something :dunno:
> *


YES , you are :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :rimshot:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the OGs


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 12 2011, 10:16 PM~19581621
> *SUMMIT (ships 1/31/2011) has them at $85 while Coker (ships now) has them at $129
> 
> I say now because check out took me all the way to PAYPAL . Before, I would get a back order ship date when I tried to mock an order.
> :dunno:
> *


Those are blackwalls. Don't see any 520 coker whitewalls on summit.


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Jan 13 2011, 12:29 PM~19586761
> *Those are blackwalls. Don't see any 520 coker whitewalls on summit.
> *



you are 100% right. It says Blackwall.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 13 2011, 06:48 PM~19587922
> *you are 100% right. It says Blackwall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


well...


----------



## lowrivi1967




----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Jan 12 2011, 10:21 PM~19580821
> *I already seen 1 magazine advertisment for the Premium Sport 4 ply tire 5.20-13/5.20-14 just got my Lowrider Magazine today and theres another advertisement for the Premium Sport from Coker Tire with a 1800 number, they show them at 129.00  for sale  http://store.cokertire.com/tire-brands/car...rider-tire.html  am I missing something :dunno:
> *


Really? :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 13 2011, 03:48 PM~19587922
> *you are 100% right. It says Blackwall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit, I was looking at 14s. My bad.


----------



## touchdowntodd

who the hell wants chokers?

ONLY OGs homie.. ONLY OGs..

noone of those wide ass cheap made garbage tires that arent nearly close


----------



## petetrejo

Just got of the Phone with a salesman from Coker regarding the add in Low rider mag, He said they would be available in the middle of April, I asked him of the records are they going to ever make them again, the dude laughed , and told me to have a good day. I laughed too. RIP 520s.


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Jan 15 2011, 12:04 AM~19597769
> *Just got of the Phone with a salesman from Coker regarding the add in Low rider mag, He said they would be available in the middle of April, I asked him of the records are they going to ever make them again, the dude laughed , and told me to have a good day. I laughed too.  RIP  520s.
> *


What does Coker have to do with this :roflmao: The ad in LRM is about Coker's crappy version. That's not what this topic is about.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by theloyaltyones_@Dec 22 2010, 09:47 AM~19393208
> *GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE  WHO WAIT  :biggrin: ..IM READY TO BUY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*fuck coker !! this is what i want......*


----------



## el chevvy

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 14 2011, 05:32 PM~19598520
> *What does Coker have to do with this :roflmao: The ad in LRM is about Coker's crappy version. That's not what this topic is about.
> *


I hope i m wrong but i dont see this happening eighther. There is not a big enough market for this tires.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Jan 14 2011, 04:04 PM~19597769
> *Just got of the Phone with a salesman from Coker regarding the add in Low rider mag, He said they would be available in the middle of April, I asked him of the records are they going to ever make them again, the dude laughed , and told me to have a good day. I laughed too.  RIP  520s.
> *


he laughed at you so he can sell you them fucked up ass cokers :uh:


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by el chevvy_@Jan 14 2011, 07:40 PM~19600414
> *I hope i m wrong but i dont see this happening eighther. There is not a big enough market for this tires.
> *


if your into lowriding there is a big enough market,LOWRIDING is world wide homie :biggrin:


----------



## K-Blaze

> _Originally posted by Firefly_@Jan 14 2011, 06:32 PM~19598520
> *What does Coker have to do with this :roflmao: The ad in LRM is about Coker's crappy version. That's not what this topic is about.
> *



X 520 :biggrin: 

I was thinking the same thing , just never got around to posting before i fell asleep last nite. If you wanna talk about Choker's, There is another topic about them...Bounce on over there, but please don't waste page space here with that garbage


----------



## petetrejo

O.K. So what other choices do u have for 520. This venture will never materialize . The liability would be to big.


----------



## petetrejo

bump


----------



## hoppin62

To all the new people who post here.....
Please read from page one like many of us have, so that you can know where the tire production and this topic stands  
We are all hopeful for the reproduction of the "OG" Premium Sportway 5.20 tire. But there is no gaurantees that they will be made, but there is hope. The guys that are trying to do this have come a long way and are almost there. If this is not all bullshit, then it will happen..... If this is all smoke up our asses, then it won't happen! The best thing to do as I have said before is sit back enjoy the topic and wether it happens or not, you have lost nothing and have enjoyed this entertaining topic.  
Disclaimer: (Spell check has not been used!) :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

this WILL happen

haters go drive ur clown cars


----------



## petetrejo

Never hated on this post. I hope this happens


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Jan 15 2011, 11:31 AM~19604721
> *O.K.  So what other choices do u have for 520. This venture will never materialize . The liability would be to big.
> *


Feel free to bounce on up out of this topic then. We are here to support the progress not to shit on the dream that many of us share witch is to ride on the right 5.20.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jan 15 2011, 06:00 PM~19607238
> *Feel free to bounce on up out of this topic then. We are here to support the progress not to shit on the dream that many of us share witch is to ride on the right 5.20.
> *


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 15 2011, 02:17 PM~19606034
> *this WILL happen
> 
> haters go drive ur clown cars
> *


yezzir! no haters allowed :buttkick: :twak: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 12 2011, 02:12 AM~19572898
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





ttt


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by petetrejo_@Jan 14 2011, 03:04 PM~19597769
> *Just got of the Phone with a salesman from Coker regarding the add in Low rider mag, He said they would be available in the middle of April, I asked him of the records are they going to ever make them again, the dude laughed , and told me to have a good day. I laughed too.  RIP  520s.
> *


you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.

as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week _should_ get our final issues answered if not resolved..


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2011, 08:47 PM~19616152
> *you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.
> 
> as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week should get our final issues answered if not resolved..
> *


 hno: hno: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:47 PM~19616152
> *you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.
> 
> as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week should get our final issues answered if not resolved..*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape'n-by

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2011, 11:47 PM~19616152
> *you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.
> 
> as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week should get our final issues answered if not resolved..
> *


this is true..i live just minutes from coker and they are going to be made and they still have some there i seen them myself yesterday,at there shop call honest charleys..


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:47 PM~19616152
> *you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.
> 
> as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week should get our final issues answered if not resolved..
> *


 :thumbsup: :x: :x:


----------



## stonedraiders1213

add another set of 5 to this


----------



## hoppin62

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 15 2011, 01:02 PM~19605625
> *To all the new people who post here.....
> Please read from page one like many of us have, so that you can know where the tire production and this topic stands
> We are all hopeful for the reproduction of the "OG" Premium Sportway 5.20 tire. But there is no gaurantees that they will be made, but there is hope. The guys that are trying to do this have come a long way and are almost there. If this is not all bullshit, then it will happen..... If this is all smoke up our asses, then it won't happen! The best thing to do as I have said before is sit back enjoy the topic and wether it happens or not, you have lost nothing and have enjoyed this entertaining topic.
> Disclaimer: (Spell check has not been used!) :cheesy:
> *


AMEN


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:47 PM~19616152
> *you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.
> 
> as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week should get our final issues answered if not resolved..
> *


   

Keep pushing fellas!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 16 2011, 09:47 PM~19616152
> *you spoke to the wrong guy. i have it on good information that they will be made. call Jess Hoodenpyle @ coker. mention my name (jason dave in santa barbara) he will tell you not only will they be made, but that i was the guy that got it to happen.
> 
> as for our tires, liability isnt the issue. we have that covered. this coming week should get our final issues answered if not resolved..
> *


----------



## Vayzfinest

Good luck fellas!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump for the boys MAKIN IT HAPPEN!

haters get OUT


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 17 2011, 08:22 AM~19618644
> *bump bump for the boys MAKIN IT HAPPEN!
> 
> haters get OUT
> *


 woke up this morning, and got right on the phone! today is MLK day, so most union places are closed (i think), which explains why i got no answer.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 17 2011, 08:35 AM~19618707
> *woke up this morning, and got right on the phone! today is MLK day, so most union places are closed (i think), which explains why i got no answer.
> *


Homie is still putting in work even on a federal holiday! :thumbsup: :biggrin: thanks!


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 17 2011, 08:35 AM~19618707
> *woke up this morning, and got right on the phone! today is MLK day, so most union places are closed (i think), which explains why i got no answer.
> *




we know youre on it brotha

hope all is well with you.. we will talk soon


----------



## harborareaPhil




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

:run:


----------



## robs68

TTT FOR PREMIUM SPORTWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2011, 04:26 PM~19632090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR PREMIUM SPORTWAYS :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: thats whats up!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2011, 04:26 PM~19632090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR PREMIUM SPORTWAYS :biggrin:
> *


X5.20/5.60 :biggrin:


----------



## implala66

:0


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Jan 15 2011, 01:02 PM~19605625
> *To all the new people who post here.....
> Please read from page one like many of us have, so that you can know where the tire production and this topic stands
> We are all hopeful for the reproduction of the "OG" Premium Sportway 5.20 tire. But there is no gaurantees that they will be made, but there is hope. The guys that are trying to do this have come a long way and are almost there. If this is not all bullshit, then it will happen..... If this is all smoke up our asses, then it won't happen! The best thing to do as I have said before is sit back enjoy the topic and wether it happens or not, you have lost nothing and have enjoyed this entertaining topic.
> Disclaimer: (Spell check has not been used!) :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

GOTTS TO LUV DAT LOOK!! :biggrin: 5.20 TO THE TOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sand1

if these are gonna be og 5.20s shouldnt they cost 25 dollars a tire :naughty:


----------



## mrgervais

True that!


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 19 2011, 01:24 PM~19639955
> *if these are gonna be og 5.20s shouldnt they cost 25 dollars a tire :naughty:
> *


$25x5 :angry:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump city for the homies MAKIN IT HAPPEN


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by sand1_@Jan 19 2011, 01:24 PM~19639955
> *if these are gonna be og 5.20s shouldnt they cost 25 dollars a tire :naughty:
> *


we wish that were the case.

we are still trying to get in contact with our guy, but havent been able to reach him


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 18 2011, 05:26 PM~19632090
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT FOR PREMIUM SPORTWAYS :biggrin:
> *


dam I want some :cheesy:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 20 2011, 09:07 AM~19647793
> *we wish that were the case.
> 
> we are still trying to get in contact with our guy, but havent been able to reach him
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by lowrivi1967_@Jan 14 2011, 10:16 PM~19600795
> *if your into lowriding there is a big enough market,LOWRIDING is world wide homie :biggrin:
> *



then why is there only ONE lowrider size 14" tire in production?

Who let that slip through the cracks?


I swear, its a anti-lowrider conspiracy. They can make new molds for a few donk tires,but cant dust off already existing molds for people who go through tires like crazy?

It makes you wonder..


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2011, 01:29 PM~19650301
> *then why is there only ONE lowrider size 14" tire in production?
> 
> Who let that slip through the cracks?
> I swear, its a anti-lowrider conspiracy. They can make new molds for a few donk tires,but cant dust off already existing molds for people who go through tires like crazy?
> 
> It makes you wonder..
> *



great point


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump in the night... these suckas gonna get madeeee


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 20 2011, 12:29 PM~19650301
> *then why is there only ONE lowrider size 14" tire in production?
> 
> Who let that slip through the cracks?
> I swear, its a anti-lowrider conspiracy. They can make new molds for a few donk tires,but cant dust off already existing molds for people who go through tires like crazy?
> 
> It makes you wonder..
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## robs68

THIS COMBO LOOKS BEST IMOP


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 86illregal

After you get this done they should call the tire Premium Racerboys lol and ill buy a set TTT for 5.20s


----------



## INIMITABLE

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 20 2011, 04:34 PM~19651404
> *THIS COMBO LOOKS BEST IMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


x2 & right click save


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 20 2011, 03:34 PM~19651404
> *THIS COMBO LOOKS BEST IMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## infamous62

does anyone have a good pic of the new coker 5.20 thats coming out? i saw the add in lowrider for coker's with " real 4 ply" ? is that there solution to all there shitty blowouts?


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 20 2011, 08:08 PM~19654044
> *does anyone have a good pic of the new coker 5.20 thats coming out? i saw the add in lowrider for coker's with " real 4 ply" ? is that there solution to all there shitty blowouts?
> *


NO AND WHO GIVES A SHIT... FUCK A COKER, THIS IS THE SPORTWAY TOPIC.... THE *  REAL * LOWRIDER TIRE....


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 08:14 PM~19654112
> *NO AND WHO GIVES A SHIT... FUCK A COKER, THIS IS THE SPORTWAY TOPIC.... THE   REAL  LOWRIDER TIRE....
> *



WORD UP homie.....

and rob thats a PERFECT pic

tryin to get my trus like taht as soon as these tires come out! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 20 2011, 09:14 PM~19654112
> *NO AND WHO GIVES A SHIT... FUCK A COKER, THIS IS THE SPORTWAY TOPIC.... THE   REAL  LOWRIDER TIRE....
> *



Fukk coker


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 20 2011, 03:34 PM~19651404
> *THIS COMBO LOOKS BEST IMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 20 2011, 02:34 PM~19651404
> *THIS COMBO LOOKS BEST IMOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn,Tru-s and Premiums,don't get any better that that IMOP


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by infamous62_@Jan 20 2011, 09:08 PM~19654044
> *does anyone have a good pic of the new coker 5.20 thats coming out? i saw the add in lowrider for coker's with " real 4 ply" ? is that there solution to all there shitty blowouts?
> *


no thanks on the cokers flaky tires


----------



## flakes23

Got these up for grabs! NOS 5.20s 13" OG
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578294


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by flakes23_@Jan 21 2011, 10:19 PM~19664563
> *Got these up for grabs! NOS 5.20s 13"  OG
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=578294
> *


----------



## implala66

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## hoppin62

:cheesy:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

5.20's! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

page 2 and no updates


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the only tire most of us are worried about


----------



## plank

:|


----------



## show-bound

:|


----------



## 65impalasfounder

back to the top!


----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse




----------



## bump512

:uh: :wow:  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies


----------



## azmobn06

no news good news :dunno:


----------



## McBain

still waiten


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jan 26 2011, 07:30 PM~19707676
> *no news good news :dunno:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## olskoolchevy

5.20's to the top!


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by olskoolchevy_@Jan 27 2011, 03:54 PM~19715646
> *5.20's to the top!
> *


don't forget the 560's :biggrin:


----------



## bundi62

YO QUIERO 5.20's............ :biggrin:


----------



## bundi62

TTT..........


----------



## show-bound

> I managed to reach Mike at the manufacturer today! He said all is well, and there are only a few more details to work out. First, we need to determine if we need the technical drawings for the composition of the rubber. He is thinking not, as they already make a bias ply tire, and they can "tweak" the ingredients to suit our particular application. Apparently, every tire is slightly different. Secondly, we need to tell himif we have the original molds. Again, as has been said numerous times, we think we have them. We are waiting for confirmation that the molds that were found are the 5.20 molds. And we are fairly certain that the DOT is not involved. They are the agency you have to report to if there is a problem. Tires can be made and sold without testing, but if there is a lawsuit, the manufacturer will lose because they failed to test the tires.
> 
> Wednesday Mike will call us back with the final answers to our questions. We now need to work out our deal with Jerry.
> 
> things are coming together.... :biggrin:
> 
> Oh and the timeline is something like this: If we use only one mold, the factory can make about 20 tires a day. So to make 500 tires will take 5 weeks. Now we are hoping that they can make the 13's and 14's simultaneously. But they may need the personell on other projects, so there is a possibility that the production of both sizes may be staggered. So maybe when they are in the 3rd week of 13" production, the 14's will start.
> 
> If we got the deal worked out with Jerry, we could have the molds at the manufacturer by the middle of march. Allow a few weeks to inspect/repair the molds. Then maybe another week or two to schedule the production. They will need to make several tires until the rubber mixture is perfected, so allow maybe another 3 weeks. The 5 weeks for production, and another week for shipping. so that gives us a due date of 17 weeks, or about 4 months. So from the time we get the go ahead, we are looking at 4, maybe 5 months until we have tires in the warehouse.





> yes, i have sent them this link. in the beginning, i was more interested in getting the coker tires built better. but after a while, i decided to get the og sportways made. thats when i met 64, and realized he was as serious as i was.
> 
> but as far as fairmount is concerned, we are waiting for them to figure whatever it is they need to figure out.
> 
> if we do not get anything from them by the first week of march, we intend to step it up by informing them we are doing this with or without them. we do own the federal rights to the name, and while that doesnt mean too much, it will hopefully get their attention, and show that we are not a couple of idiots. plus, it may prevent them from pulling the mat out from underneath us.
> 
> they can either work with us or not. they can sit back, do nothing, and collect a check, or they can fight us and get nothing. you are either with us or against us, as george w bush once said. we are going to do this, with or without their consent. i we choose to do this "bandit" style (i.e. no permission), we have to set up an LLC to prevent them from suing the pants off of us. i have a couple of houses, and i dont want to loose them.
> 
> the only things we are waiting for is the confirmation of the molds at fidelity, the go ahead from our manufacturer, and jerry to let us handle this. we have done just about all that we can, and now its time for the other players in this game to step up.
> 
> in the end, i feel that we did what we set out to do. granted, there is no tire being made yet, but if this doesnt happen, its because fairmount stopped this from being a reality. if not for them, we would be in the beginning process of production. we found the og molds (well, we at least found where they were last time anyone physically saw them), we found a manufacturer (which jerry said he spent 20 years trying to find one- and failed) and we found a market (you guys). not bad for a couple of guys not in the tire making business, and doing this as a side job.
> 
> i still feel positive about this, though we may need to set up a fund to bail 64 and i out of jail for trademark infringement!





> so far, a lot of what jerry has told me, 64, and others is just plain wrong. we are not sure if he is purposely trying to mis-inform us or what. for instance, he told us that the DOT wouldnt let these tires be made. well, we checked with several people, and the DOT has nothing to do with anything, other than some informal testing when the tires are made.
> 
> he told us he couldnt find a manufacturer, and thats why the tires havent been made. i made one phone call, and found somebody to make them. and he knows them!
> 
> he then said it was a liability issue, and thats why he wouldnt make them. i called the manufacturer and a liability attorney, and found out that there is a liability issue ONLY if the tires fail within their design/load/weight limits. (ford/firestone several years back)
> 
> so we are disinclined to put a lot of faith in his word. i believe he is stalling. we will give him until the first week in march, then we start leaning on him. i am willing to take the risk, and just do it. he has put zero effort into any of this, and i will be god damned if im going to let someone put the brakes on our idea.
> 
> he had 25+ years to do this, and hasnt done a fucking thing. you should have seen his reaction when i told him we found the molds. he was bullshitting 64 and i that he knew where they were, and was working on getting them.
> 
> im venting now because we are so close, and other people who dont have the passion are just being lazy. im just pissed as hell right now...





> i talked to the manufacturer today, and its a go. he told us to ship whatever molds we have to him. as 64 said, we may opt to each fly to fidelity and drive the molds ourselves. we want to see the plant, and get a better idea of how the tires are made. we were given credit, and that is a big step because it means we dont have to pay for the manufacturing costs up front. we were given a net 30, and if everyone who has said they want tires can get us their orders in and paid for, we can pay for our order, and have some cash to pay for part of the next run.
> 
> jerry has a meeting with his attorney next week. if we dont get some tye of deal struck, we will inform him we are moving on. the downside is that we then have to pay for new drawings and molds and have to pay for them, as that is beyond the manufacturers ability. plus, it will add many months to the schedule.





> we own the rights! go to www.uspto.gov and type in premium sportway. our names come up as the registered owners. the only issue is common law trademark, but as the federally registered owner of the name, premium sportway tires can not be made without authorization from 64 and myself.
> 
> but read the whole topic. you will learn some cool stuff!
> 
> sure, we could make any 5.20 tire. but really, who would want it? not me.. i wont make a tire i wouldnt roll. its like goin after the fat chick at the bar at 11:30 PM.... you could do it, but why?
> 
> and here is the latest news:
> 
> Jerry and his attorney were meeting as i was talking to brad. whether they were discussing our deal or fairmount tire business is anyones guess. but we did get an email back from brad several days ago asking for some clarification on something, so at least he is paying attention.
> 
> here is the not-so-good news:
> 
> i spoke with our manuacturer, which, in case we have never disclosed, is Denman. yes, the same guys that make the coker tire is going to make ours. dont worry about quality, as Denman only makes tires to the customers specifications. we have already specified what we need, as well as the construction. they will be exactly like the originals.
> 
> the bad news is that Denman filed a W.A.R.N. notice with the feds. a warn notice (i dont know what the acronym stands for) must be filed if there is a potential for a company to close its doors. Denman has been up for sale for quite some time, and so far there has been no interest in purchasing them. so, earlier this month, the plant was idled. there are a few employees keepng the molds and rubber warm, in case they resume production, but they are not making tires. they are actively talking to buyers, but from what i understand, the equipment is old, and the value of Denman is the contracts. more likely than not, Denman would be sold, and the buyers would take up manufacturing in their own plant. Denman would cease to exist. just like Fidelity. i do not know this as fact, it is merely a suspicion of mine...
> 
> Mike, (the VP of sales @ Denman) is confident that all is not lost, and that Denman will resume making tires soon. so we are again researching companies that are willing to make a small amount of tires for a couple of car enthusiasts. STA is a company in the states, but they were at maximum capacity, and werent really interested in making small lots of tires. they said they may, but our cost would be close to what we were going to sell them retail for.
> 
> there is a company in mexico, but 64 had a helluva time understanding them, and we have concerns about making tires there. you send the money, and its a gamble they will send you tires. and if they are substandard, its not like you can sue them. and forget about financing..
> 
> we looked into china, but the obama administration imposed a 30% tarriff on tires made in china imported into the US. and, they want to make thousands of tires per run. and again, little chance of financing.
> 
> we want tires made in the fucking united states. is this too hard to do?!?
> 
> i relayed all this to brad, and he seemed to think we could find a manufacturer. im not so sure, as 64 and i looked high and low. maybe fairmount has pull with the big manufacturers, but the door was all but slammed in our faces.
> 
> so we wait to see what Denman has to say. they are the best chance we have. and, here is a little inside tip: if i were you guys, i would snap up all the coker 5.20's you can. if Denman goes under, then those tires will be gone too. me, i will run radials if this comes to pass, but i thought i would pass this along.
> 
> we are waiting for fidelity about molds. we call several times a week, and are told the same thing: they are digging for them, and will tell us if and when they are found. the positive side is that we are not paying for the man power to uncover the molds, so at least we are not throwing money away.





> this is what we found....STAFF REPORT
> 
> LEAVITTSBURG — Denman Tire has issued a 60-day plant closing notice for its factory here and warehouse in Austintown.
> 
> The 91-year-old tire manufacturer said Tuesday that the company will shut down operations unless the owner is able to find financing or a buyer.
> 
> Denman shut down its production earlier this month and laid off nearly all of its hourly workers.
> 
> Some workers said they were told the company did not have the raw materials needed to continue making tires for the construction, agriculture and mining industries.
> 
> The company said it has 260 employees who stand to lose their jobs.
> 
> If the company is closed, its assets would be relinquished to its lender for liquidation.
> 
> Richard Szekelyi, the company’s restructuring adviser, said the board of directors has worked for 10 months to refinance the Denman’s debts or find a buyer.
> 
> Denman has been struggling since the downturn in the economy in 2008, he said.
> 
> Sandy Pensler, who owns the business, said a year ago that Denman was losing money and might have to close.
> 
> He was seeking either government funds or purchases to turn the business around.
> 
> “If these efforts had been successful, Denman could have been a viable company,” Szekelyi said.





> A little clarification is necessary here. We did not "go behind the owners back", as there was technically no owner. The patent for the tire construction became public domain in 1978.
> 
> The name was never trademarked until we trademarked it ourselves. The underlying problem is that Jerry has told several different stories to several different people regarding these tires. We offered to strike a licensing deal, but he has not been receptive to our offers. He also does not want to sell us the molds. We offer to buy them, but he doesnt want to sell. Money is not the question here. Jerry is unwilling to sell any interest in these tires.
> 
> As for why his sudden interest in these tires after a long hiatus, I can only speculate. When he was first approached by 64, he claimed he didnt know the wherabouts of the original molds. When I contacted him several months later, he said he knew where they were, and that he was going to start making tires again.
> I called back a few months later to check on things, and he didnt have any new news.
> 
> It was at this time 64 and I partnered up. We both discovered that Jerry had not been working actively to do anything with these tires. When we compared our notes on our interactions with Jerry, we had before us two different stories. It was clear that Jerry was either lying to us, or really had no clue about the tires and the old molds.
> 
> My theory on this was confirmed upon my first meeting with him. When I told him I found the molds, he was visibly shocked, and called in his son and another salesperson and anounced to them (in a rather incredulous manner) that "This guy found our old molds!"
> 
> We trademarked the name prior to our meeting with Jerry. We did not tell anyone of our intentions because until the application was accepted, anyone could have secured the name. During our meeting, Jerry mentioned that he owned the name. I decided to keep our ownership of the name up my sleeve for the time being. We need to know where Jerry is going with this before we disclose anything else.
> 
> I am not quite sure about your last question about the Premium Sportway vs. a 5.20. We want to have these tires made in the USA. If that is not possible, then we have no choice but to make them elsewhere. China is an option, as is Finnland, Taiwan, and other countries.
> 
> As we have said, the problem is with others at this point. We have taken this as far as we can go. We even contemplated making them ourselves, until we were told how laborious tire making could be! Its not something that can be done in your garage!





> We had our conference call meeting with a US manufacturer today.
> 
> They are interested on working on this project with us.
> 
> I will be sending them one of my OG 5.20's to be sacrificed so that their tire engineer can cut it up and see how they were made, that way he can see if their presses will work to remake these tires.
> 
> After their engineer finishes with his testing, and if their presses are compatible, then they will give us a price quote on per tire costs. They already said it will be higher than what Denman quoted us.
> 
> They can do the quantities that we are looking at which is a big plus.
> 
> They do want the original molds as it will save a ton of time and money. We are still waiting on the search for those molds, but won't hear anything until next week since our contact there is on vacation this week.
> 
> Hopefully this all comes together.





> I checked the Fedex Tracking number and the tire I sent has been delivered. So they should get to cutting it up and running their tests to see if it will work with their presses. If they can do it then they will give us a price quote. We don't know how long this testing will take, I don't think it will take too long, but who knows.
> 
> The mold search was at a standstill since nobody was at the old plant for about the last 2 weeks, but the crew will be back in town this week and should be getting back to work on it. It should be completed soon since about 3 weeks ago we were told that they are only about 6-8 man hours from getting the original molds on the shop floor.
> 
> We are also still evaluating all our overseas possibilities, but their inability to make whitewall tires is going to cause problems. We even offered to help pay for the required equipment, and still got a NO.
> 
> We should also hear back from Denman this week on their fate, but we think that they are probably done for.





> Update.
> 
> We are still waiting to see if this US manufacturer can do it.
> 
> Denman said that their still is a buyer that may buy them out of Chapter 7 bankruptcy. They said don't count us out yet! Still a long shot but Denman may still be in play here.
> 
> We have found some overseas manufacturers that can do whitewall tires and are talking to us. One company said that they can do it, but we will have to order at least two 40HQ containers full of tires. Which is way more than we would like to start out with, but we are going to see if we can make it work. We are also checking out this place to see if they are a good company to work with (not just some shady company that will screw us), and if they can make a truly quality product.
> 
> We are hoping that some of the other overseas companies that can make a whitewall will get back to us and be able to do smaller quantities.
> 
> Two 40HQ containers is a lot of tires and only add to our shipping and storage costs, on top of the 35% tire import tariff for this year. That tariff will go down to 30% next year, and 25% the year after that.
> 
> We are still grinding every day on this homies :biggrin:





> yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it.
> 
> jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.
> 
> i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.
> 
> it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you :biggrin: ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location.
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like





> Some more news.
> 
> Got a voicemail from racerboy.
> 
> Denman is done. They are officially out of business. The buyer that they were talking to backed out. So the door is closed on them.
> 
> That leaves us with just the one US manufacturer left considering us. (the one I sent the tire to)
> 
> Our contact at Denman is going to give us some contact information for a manufacturer that he suggested we try. So at least he is going to try and help us.
> 
> I tell you what if anymore US tire manufacturers go out of business, we aren't going to feel sorry for them. I don't know who is running these companies but I don't see how it's good for business if you keep turning down business and money. It seems to me that they would probably get some tax credits or something for adding jobs and manufacturing to the US in these economic troubles, but what do I know.
> 
> At least this one US manufacturer is interested. Hopefully they can do it, and pick us up.
> 
> And thanks for the patience homies, Denman suddenly going under blindsided us and really fucked things up. But we have gotten past every other hurdle so far, and we know we can get past this one too.





> Todays news about Denman was both sad and disturbing. Sad because it is a blow to our plans, and disturbing because its another US company falling by the wayside.
> 
> Our contact said he will assist us in any way he can to help us with any manufacturer he knows or has dealt with. We are looking to JK Tornell, a company in Mexico that he said makes a good product. We will look into this as soon as we get contact info.
> 
> While the news of Denman slows us down a bit, the news that some of the molds were found is a big benefit. The rumours of the OG molds being lost, damaged, stolen, abducted by aliens has been lowriding folklore for years. The fact that we unearthed them after all this time has been a big lift to our spirits since we started this last year.
> 
> And we should all give big props to 64 for donating not one but TWO prized 5.20's to be cut up!
> 
> We are little angry at STA because when we asked about tire production before Denman went down, we were told they were at max capacity. Then, when we asked about it again, AFTER Denman went, we were told that they were taking some of Denmans customers, and couldnt take us on. So how the fuck could they find a way to take on some of Denmans customers after they told us they were already at max capaity? So I may post the email address of the contact at STA. What you guys do with it is up to you.. (wink wink..)
> 
> As for Coker, As far as I know (from what I was told by them anyway) Denman is the only company currently making the 5.20 for them. I have no idea who will make them for Coker, but my guess is that its going to take a long time for those tires to be made again. They have to get the molds out of Denman, and then either to storage, or to another manufacturer.
> 
> So as was said, a slow week, and a week with some bad news, but overall, we are farther ahead today than we were two weeks ago.





> 64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.
> 
> So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:
> 
> 1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
> 2) shipment to our manufacturer
> 3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
> 4) formulation of the rubber
> 5) sample tires
> 6) testing of tires
> 7) approval of tires
> 8) commencement of production
> 9) shipping and sales
> 
> We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.
> 
> Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.
> 
> The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially.
> 
> Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.





> We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords. They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth. They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order. (kinda sucks  )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them. At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment. This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.





> what we are waiting for now:
> 
> 1) we are waiting for our contact at titan tire to confirm the whereabouts of our molds
> 2) we need to show him some "proof" that we (jerry) are the rightful owners of the molds. jerry is looking for any paperwork that he has with serial numbers on them. part of my meeting with him wednesday will be addressing this important issue. we will try and call him while jerry and i are together and see if we cant tie up that loose end.
> 3) once that is accomplished, we will ship one of the molds (or all if they are found by then) to the manufacturer for assesment, cleaning, repairing (if need be) and suitability for use in their equipment.
> 
> thats the game plan for now. once all the above criteria have been met, we can then begin the process of making tires. we still have rubber formulation, and samples to be made, but its better to take things one step at a time, rather than make all these plans ahead of time, only to have them change again!





> Some new news
> 
> we still need to finalize the financials with Jerry since we were unable to make it to the meeting Wednesday as racerboy explained earlier.
> 
> We still need Jerry to get us the correct paperwork so that the molds can be released to us.
> 
> I did get in contact with our contact about the molds and according to him their are actually 12 molds according to his inventory list and not 9 like Jerry said before.
> 
> As soon as Jerry gets us the paperwork then we can start getting the molds to the nanufacturer for inspection, cleaning, sample tires, and then begin production.
> 
> Slowly but surely we are getting there.





> I will repeat from earlier posts.
> 
> We are waiting on the proper paperwork form Jerry so that the molds can be released to us to send to our manufacturer.
> 
> Once we get that, then our manufacturer will clean, inspect, repair and modify the molds (if necessary). Then we are going to have some sample tires made and tested for about 6 weeks by some respected people in the lowriding world. After the real world testing is completed the sample tires are going to be sent back to the manufacturer to be examined. If everything looks good we will then begin production. If the sample tires need any tweaking we may need to do more testing, before they go into production. We want to make the best 5.20's possible within the design limitations of these tires.
> 
> We are all ready to go, and so is the manufacturer once we get that paperwork.





> we sent an extemely long email to jerry and his attorney outlining pretty much what we have done this past year.
> 
> to keep everyone up to speed on what has happened, jerry was upset we trademarked the name, and sent his attorney after us to stop with our trademark.
> 
> we replied we will add him to the trademark, but that since we did all the work, to give up our interest wouldnt be fair.
> 
> if it werent for 64 and i, these tires would probably never be made. i think he and i are owed a little from jerry on this.
> 
> i am confident it will all work out. we have the molds, and we have someone to make them. there isnt much left...





> its complicated.
> 
> there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.
> 
> unless....
> 
> unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)
> 
> however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.
> 
> new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"
> 
> secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.
> 
> and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....





> everyone has brought up great points. but common law is one law that is pretty vague in its construction. we will lose if this goes to court. our attorney has told us this, as well as a patent attorney we consulted with early in the game.
> 
> people often go to attorneys when they feel they were wronged. jerry never once said to us to get all the legalities worked out before all this started. i believe he didnt think we could do it. now that we have, hes like "oh shit!"
> 
> i know he never would hve made these tires again. after all the comments, and lies, and wrong information we got from him, its a wonder we got as far as we did.
> 
> for instance, he was totally wrong about liability, and that they couldnt be made because they would fail, and the manufacturer would be sued. in fact, the liability lies with the end user, or the tire shop that installs the tire/wheel combo on the car.
> 
> he was wrong about the DOT requirements. when we told him who was making the tires or us, he said they werent even a manufacturing compnay, that they were a marketing company.
> 
> he told us the denman tire (Cokers) was chinese.
> 
> and turri, we couldnt destroy the molds even if we wanted to. we cant even get them shipped, let alone pick them up. and i am a purist, so repops arent worth it to us either. plus, i couldnt destroy the molds out of spite. they are historical, and should be preserved.
> 
> so if jerry takes this from us and makes tires at least we got them done. i am in no mood to pay out thousands in attorney fees to make $10 on a tire.





> Just to add
> 
> I got word of this when it went down last week. Coker put up the first bid for like 1.2m, then some Ohio based investment group bid like 2.5m, before Titan swooped in at the last minute with 4.4m.
> 
> The Denman factory was not part of the deal, just the molds, most of the equipment, and all of the intellectual property Denman owned. The factory is an EPA nightmare from what I heard, so pretty much nobody wanted it, except for those Ohio investors who were trying to keep the jobs there.
> 
> And before somebody tries to say it, Coker was not trying to buy the factory to make their own tires, they just wanted the assets to further dominate the specialty tire market. And they still own their premium sport molds if they can find somebody to make them.
> 
> Now for us, we are still waiting to hear back from Jerry or his attorney.





> Look....We CAN'T make Jerry make up his mind on what he wants any faster, and we CAN'T make his attorney work any faster either, we have tried believe me. They are working on their part and have stepped it up recently, thankfully.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, Jerry says he is ready to get this deal done on a handshake regarding his cut and everything, but his lawyer will still need make sure that he is shielded from any possible bullshit lawsuits as well as our attorney with us. Jerry has been involved with a frivolous lawsuit before and was found not at fault, but still had to defend himself against it. I think past experiences have made his attorney very cautious and thorough when it comes to protecting his client. Which obviously is his job.
> 
> Well known fact, when attorney's get involved things slow down.





> havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:
> 
> due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.
> 
> i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.
> 
> none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.
> 
> if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.
> 
> no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.
> 
> even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.
> 
> so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.
> 
> so, once again, we wait.





> The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk. If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.
> 
> And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times. I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof. He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing. He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing. He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.
> 
> We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?" and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment. and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one. He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does. He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.
> 
> So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans.
> 
> Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made. The 20K figure is for US made molds. We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost. Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does. He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.
> 
> We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.
> 
> Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority. He seemed to comprehend what we meant.
> 
> We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed. We have no plans on giving up.





> This whole topic has been about remaking the OG 5.20's
> 
> The ones Coker sells are a knock-off of the OG 5.20's. Racerboy did contact Coker many times to get them make their tire 4ply's like they should have been from the start because he was buying them and they were cracking on the sidewall and failing. Racerboy wanted Coker to make their tire better so that he and everybody else that was buying them were not getting ripped off from a tire that couldn't take the weight of a kids little red wagon let alone a full-size car.
> 
> I personally have never bought the Coker's because they are not the tire I want nor do they look right or have the HISS that I love. Plus Coker lied and said that they were the OG 5.20's when he started making them in the first place.
> 
> So yes this is about working with Jerry to license his tire the OG 5.20's and remake them.





> You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds. Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them. We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern. We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern. I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made. But we cannot verify the accuracy of this. They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name. I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.
> 
> Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after. I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.
> 
> The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time. They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market. Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them. Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.





> jerry filed a formal opposition to our application. this then kicked back our application. we offered to include jerry as a third owner, but he neither accepted nor denied our request. he has simply chosen to side step us.
> 
> while YOU may think the name hasnt been maintained, and while WE may think the same, the LAW thinks differently.
> 
> common law trademark issues are too difficult to explain here. but there are ways around it, and that is, among other things, something we are in the process of working on. i just fired off another late night letter to our attorney, who will review some case law, and let us know.
> 
> we are also simultaneously working on another plan that cannot be discussed at this time.





> Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.





> Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.





> I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:
> 
> 1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.
> 
> 2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until we start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is
> 
> 3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60.
> 
> 4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> 5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery.
> 
> 6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long.
> 
> 7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> 
> And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.





> still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.



anymore updates... :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## touchdowntodd

damn homie, he might not have wanted all that out in the public eye

there are more updates tho


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

learn how to quote a post already!!!


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Jan 28 2011, 09:06 AM~19721611
> *learn how to quote a post already!!!
> *


NO SHIT....DAMM :angry:


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 28 2011, 09:38 AM~19721085
> *damn homie, he might not have wanted all that out in the public eye
> 
> there are more updates tho
> *


all from this thread tard... :biggrin:

instead of telling folks to read through all the pages..go to 170 :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

understood, thought a couple looked like PMs

i know a few people on here know more than others, jus tryin to make sure homie keeps his secrets secret u know....

have faith homies


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## racerboy

actually, it was cool to re read through all that!

our guy at the mfg is in europe until sunday. our deal takes backseat to their day to day operations. between union strikes and buyouts of other companies, its no wonder we have been waiting so long.

keep the faith!


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2011, 06:50 PM~19725925
> *actually, it was cool to re read through all that!
> 
> our guy at the mfg is in europe until sunday. our deal takes  backseat to their day to day operations. between union strikes and buyouts of other companies, its no wonder we have been waiting so long.
> 
> keep the faith!
> *


 :x:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2011, 07:50 PM~19725925
> *actually, it was cool to re read through all that!
> 
> our guy at the mfg is in europe until sunday. our deal takes  backseat to their day to day operations. between union strikes and buyouts of other companies, its no wonder we have been waiting so long.
> 
> keep the faith!
> *


Well I'm putting my rides away for a couple since I'll be on "vacation" starting Wednesday...Hope to see the OG 5.20's til then :happysad:


----------



## Justin-Az

TTT For 5.20x14 Tires


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 7 2010, 04:20 PM~16540747
> *I managed to reach Mike at the manufacturer today! He said all is well, and there are only a few more details to work out. First, we need to determine if we need the technical drawings for the composition of the rubber. He is thinking not, as they already make a bias ply tire, and they can "tweak" the ingredients to suit our particular application. Apparently, every tire is slightly different. Secondly, we need to tell himif we have the original molds. Again, as has been said numerous times, we think we have them. We are waiting for confirmation that the molds that were found are the 5.20 molds. And we are fairly certain that the DOT is not involved. They are the agency you have to report to if there is a problem. Tires can be made and sold without testing, but if there is a lawsuit, the manufacturer will lose because they failed to test the tires.
> 
> Wednesday Mike will call us back with the final answers to our questions. We now need to work out our deal with Jerry.
> 
> things are coming together....
> 
> Oh and the timeline is something like this: If we use only one mold, the factory can make about 20 tires a day. So to make 500 tires will take 5 weeks. Now we are hoping that they can make the 13's and 14's simultaneously. But they may need the personell on other projects, so there is a possibility that the production of both sizes may be staggered. So maybe when they are in the 3rd week of 13" production, the 14's will start.
> 
> If we got the deal worked out with Jerry, we could have the molds at the manufacturer by the middle of march. Allow a few weeks to inspect/repair the molds. Then maybe another week or two to schedule the production. They will need to make several tires until the rubber mixture is perfected, so allow maybe another 3 weeks. The 5 weeks for production, and another week for shipping. so that gives us a due date of 17 weeks, or about 4 months. So from the time we get the go ahead, we are looking at 4, maybe 5 months until we have tires in the warehouse.
> *





> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 15 2010, 05:52 PM~16620074
> *yes, i have sent them this link. in the beginning, i was more interested in getting the coker tires built better. but after a while, i decided to get the og sportways made. thats when i met 64, and realized he was as serious as i was.
> 
> but as far as fairmount is concerned, we are waiting for them to figure whatever it is they need to figure out.
> 
> if we do not get anything from them by the first week of march, we intend to step it up by informing them we are doing this with or without them. we do own the federal rights to the name, and while that doesnt mean too much, it will hopefully get their attention, and show that we are not a couple of idiots. plus, it may prevent them from pulling the mat out from underneath us.
> 
> they can either work with us or not. they can sit back, do nothing, and collect a check, or they can fight us and get nothing. you are either with us or against us, as george w bush once said. we are going to do this, with or without their consent. i we choose to do this "bandit" style (i.e. no permission), we have to set up an LLC to prevent them from suing the pants off of us. i have a couple of houses, and i dont want to loose them.
> 
> the only things we are waiting for is the confirmation of the molds at fidelity, the go ahead from our manufacturer, and jerry to let us handle this. we have done just about all that we can, and now its time for the other players in this game to step up.
> 
> in the end, i feel that we did what we set out to do. granted, there is no tire being made yet, but if this doesnt happen, its because fairmount stopped this from being a reality. if not for them, we would be in the beginning process of production. we found the og molds (well, we at least found where they were last time anyone physically saw them), we found a manufacturer (which jerry said he spent 20 years trying to find one- and failed) and we found a market (you guys). not bad for a couple of guys not in the tire making business, and doing this as a side job.
> 
> i still feel positive about this, though we may need to set up a fund to bail 64 and i out of jail for trademark infringement!
> *





> _Originally posted by racerboy+Feb 16 2010, 12:31 AM~16624261-->
> 
> 
> 
> so far, a lot of what jerry has told me, 64, and others is just plain wrong. we are not sure if he is purposely trying to mis-inform us or what. for instance, he told us that the DOT wouldnt let these tires be made. well, we checked with several people, and the DOT has nothing to do with anything, other than some informal testing when the tires are made.
> 
> he told us he couldnt find a manufacturer, and thats why the tires havent been made. i made one phone call, and found somebody to make them. and he knows them!
> 
> he then said it was a liability issue, and thats why he wouldnt make them. i called the manufacturer and a liability attorney, and found out that there is a liability issue ONLY if the tires fail within their design/load/weight limits. (ford/firestone several years back)
> 
> so we are disinclined to put a lot of faith in his word. i believe he is stalling. we will give him until the first week in march, then we start leaning on him. i am willing to take the risk, and just do it. he has put zero effort into any of this, and i will be god damned if im going to let someone put the brakes on our idea.
> 
> he had 25+ years to do this, and hasnt done a fucking thing. you should have seen his reaction when i told him we found the molds. he was bullshitting 64 and i that he knew where they were, and was working on getting them.
> 
> im venting now because we are so close, and other people who dont have the passion are just being lazy. im just pissed as hell right now...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 09:17 PM~16666003
> *i talked to the manufacturer today, and its a go. he told us to ship whatever molds we have to him. as 64 said, we may opt to each fly to fidelity and drive the molds ourselves. we want to see the plant, and get a better idea of how the tires are made. we were given credit, and that is a big step because it means we dont have to pay for the manufacturing costs up front. we were given a net 30, and if everyone who has said they want tires can get us their orders in and paid for, we can pay for our order, and have some cash to pay for part of the next run.
> 
> jerry has a meeting with his attorney next week. if we dont get some tye of deal struck, we will inform him we are moving on. the downside is that we then have to pay for new drawings and molds and have to pay for them, as that is beyond the manufacturers ability. plus, it will add many months to the schedule.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Feb 24 2010, 08:06 PM~16714733
> *we own the rights! go to www.uspto.gov and type in premium sportway. our names come up as the registered owners. the only issue is common law trademark, but as the federally registered owner of the name, premium sportway tires can not be made without authorization from 64 and myself.
> 
> but read the whole topic. you will learn some cool stuff!
> 
> sure, we could make any 5.20 tire. but really, who would want it? not me.. i wont make a tire i wouldnt roll. its like goin after the fat chick at the bar at 11:30 PM.... you could do it, but why?
> 
> and here is the latest news:
> 
> Jerry and his attorney were meeting as i was talking to brad. whether they were discussing our deal or fairmount tire business is anyones guess. but we did get an email back from brad several days ago asking for some clarification on something, so at least he is paying attention.
> 
> here is the not-so-good news:
> 
> i spoke with our manuacturer, which, in case we have never disclosed, is Denman. yes, the same guys that make the coker tire is going to make ours. dont worry about quality, as Denman only makes tires to the customers specifications. we have already specified what we need, as well as the construction. they will be exactly like the originals.
> 
> the bad news is that Denman filed a W.A.R.N. notice with the feds. a warn notice (i dont know what the acronym stands for) must be filed if there is a potential for a company to close its doors. Denman has been up for sale for quite some time, and so far there has been no interest in purchasing them. so, earlier this month, the plant was idled. there are a few employees keepng the molds and rubber warm, in case they resume production, but they are not making tires. they are actively talking to buyers, but from what i understand, the equipment is old, and the value of Denman is the contracts. more likely than not, Denman would be sold, and the buyers would take up manufacturing in their own plant. Denman would cease to exist. just like Fidelity. i do not know this as fact, it is merely a suspicion of mine...
> 
> Mike, (the VP of sales @ Denman) is confident that all is not lost, and that Denman will resume making tires soon. so we are again researching companies that are willing to make a small amount of tires for a couple of car enthusiasts. STA is a company in the states, but they were at maximum capacity, and werent really interested in making small lots of tires. they said they may, but our cost would be close to what we were going to sell them retail for.
> 
> there is a company in mexico, but 64 had a helluva time understanding them, and we have concerns about making tires there. you send the money, and its a gamble they will send you tires. and if they are substandard, its not like you can sue them. and forget about financing..
> 
> we looked into china, but the obama administration imposed a 30% tarriff on tires made in china imported into the US. and, they want to make thousands of tires per run. and again, little chance of financing.
> 
> we want tires made in the fucking united states. is this too hard to do?!?
> 
> i relayed all this to brad, and he seemed to think we could find a manufacturer. im not so sure, as 64 and i looked high and low. maybe fairmount has pull with the big manufacturers, but the door was all but slammed in our faces.
> 
> so we wait to see what Denman has to say. they are the best chance we have. and, here is a little inside tip: if i were you guys, i would snap up all the coker 5.20's you can. if Denman goes under, then those tires will be gone too. me, i will run radials if this comes to pass, but i thought i would pass this along.
> 
> we are waiting for fidelity about molds. we call several times a week, and are told the same thing: they are digging for them, and will tell us if and when they are found. the positive side is that we are not paying for the man power to uncover the molds, so at least we are not throwing money away.
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Feb 24 2010, 08:23 PM~16714906-->
> 
> 
> 
> this is what we found....STAFF REPORT
> 
> LEAVITTSBURG — Denman Tire has issued a 60-day plant closing notice for its factory here and warehouse in Austintown.
> 
> The 91-year-old tire manufacturer said Tuesday that the company will shut down operations unless the owner is able to find financing or a buyer.
> 
> Denman shut down its production earlier this month and laid off nearly all of its hourly workers.
> 
> Some workers said they were told the company did not have the raw materials needed to continue making tires for the construction, agriculture and mining industries.
> 
> The company said it has 260 employees who stand to lose their jobs.
> 
> If the company is closed, its assets would be relinquished to its lender for liquidation.
> 
> Richard Szekelyi, the company’s restructuring adviser, said the board of directors has worked for 10 months to refinance the Denman’s debts or find a buyer.
> 
> Denman has been struggling since the downturn in the economy in 2008, he said.
> 
> Sandy Pensler, who owns the business, said a year ago that Denman was losing money and might have to close.
> 
> He was seeking either government funds or purchases to turn the business around.
> 
> “If these efforts had been successful, Denman could have been a viable company,” Szekelyi said.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Mar 3 2010, 08:00 PM~16787575
> *A little clarification is necessary here. We did not "go behind the owners back", as there was technically no owner. The patent for the tire construction became public domain in 1978.
> 
> The name was never trademarked until we trademarked it ourselves. The underlying problem is that Jerry has told several different stories to several different people regarding these tires. We offered to strike a licensing deal, but he has not been receptive to our offers. He also does not want to sell us the molds. We offer to buy them, but he doesnt want to sell. Money is not the question here. Jerry is unwilling to sell any interest in these tires.
> 
> As for why his sudden interest in these tires after a long hiatus, I can only speculate. When he was first approached by 64, he claimed he didnt know the wherabouts of the original molds. When I contacted him several months later, he said he knew where they were, and that he was going to start making tires again.
> I called back a few months later to check on things, and he didnt have any new news.
> 
> It was at this time 64 and I partnered up. We both discovered that Jerry had not been working actively to do anything with these tires. When we compared our notes on our interactions with Jerry, we had before us two different stories. It was clear that Jerry was either lying to us, or really had no clue about the tires and the old molds.
> 
> My theory on this was confirmed upon my first meeting with him. When I told him I found the molds, he was visibly shocked, and called in his son and another salesperson and anounced to them (in a rather incredulous manner) that "This guy found our old molds!"
> 
> We trademarked the name prior to our meeting with Jerry. We did not tell anyone of our intentions because until the application was accepted, anyone could have secured the name. During our meeting, Jerry mentioned that he owned the name. I decided to keep our ownership of the name up my sleeve for the time being. We need to know where Jerry is going with this before we disclose anything else.
> 
> I am not quite sure about your last question about the Premium Sportway vs. a 5.20. We want to have these tires made in the USA. If that is not possible, then we have no choice but to make them elsewhere. China is an option, as is Finnland, Taiwan, and other countries.
> 
> As we have said, the problem is with others at this point. We have taken this as far as we can go. We even contemplated making them ourselves, until we were told how laborious tire making could be! Its not something that can be done in your garage!
> *





> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Mar 10 2010, 03:12 PM~16851089-->
> 
> 
> 
> We had our conference call meeting with a US manufacturer today.
> 
> They are interested on working on this project with us.
> 
> I will be sending them one of my OG 5.20's to be sacrificed so that their tire engineer can cut it up and see how they were made, that way he can see if their presses will work to remake these tires.
> 
> After their engineer finishes with his testing, and if their presses are compatible, then they will give us a price quote on per tire costs. They already said it will be higher than what Denman quoted us.
> 
> They can do the quantities that we are looking at which is a big plus.
> 
> They do want the original molds as it will save a ton of time and money. We are still waiting on the search for those molds, but won't hear anything until next week since our contact there is on vacation this week.
> 
> Hopefully this all comes together.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 16 2010, 12:20 PM~16906052
> *I checked the Fedex Tracking number and the tire I sent has been delivered. So they should get to cutting it up and running their tests to see if it will work with their presses. If they can do it then they will give us a price quote. We don't know how long this testing will take, I don't think it will take too long, but who knows.
> 
> The mold search was at a standstill since nobody was at the old plant for about the last 2 weeks, but the crew will be back in town this week and should be getting back to work on it. It should be completed soon since about 3 weeks ago we were told that they are only about 6-8 man hours from getting the original molds on the shop floor.
> 
> We are also still evaluating all our overseas possibilities, but their inability to make whitewall tires is going to cause problems. We even offered to help pay for the required equipment, and still got a NO.
> 
> We should also hear back from Denman this week on their fate, but we think that they are probably done for.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 PIMPALA_@Mar 23 2010, 01:57 PM~16974155
> *Update.
> 
> We are still waiting to see if this US manufacturer can do it.
> 
> Denman said that their still is a buyer that may buy them out of Chapter 7 bankruptcy. They said don't count us out yet! Still a long shot but Denman may still be in play here.
> 
> We have found some overseas manufacturers that can do whitewall tires and are talking to us. One company said that they can do it, but we will have to order at least two 40HQ containers full of tires. Which is way more than we would like to start out with, but we are going to see if we can make it work. We are also checking out this place to see if they are a good company to work with (not just some shady company that will screw us), and if they can make a truly quality product.
> 
> We are hoping that some of the other overseas companies that can make a whitewall will get back to us and be able to do smaller quantities.
> 
> Two 40HQ containers is a lot of tires and only add to our shipping and storage costs, on top of the 35% tire import tariff for this year. That tariff will go down to 30% next year, and 25% the year after that.
> 
> We are still grinding every day on this homies
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy+Mar 25 2010, 07:27 PM~17001199-->
> 
> 
> 
> yes, today was a great day! with the finding of the molds, we are that much closer to our goal. the molds were the big issue. if the manufacturer we are currently dealing with gives us a reasonable price, we can get going on it.
> 
> jerry has been very co-operative with us as of late. from the many pms we have been recieving (thanks guys), i have learned that many of you have talked to jerry about this. i suppose he grew tired of all the calls, and made up some stories to stop them.
> 
> i suppose our persistance has paid off. we showed him how serious we are, and by locating the molds, he figured out we were in this pretty deep.
> 
> it looks as though 64 will store the molds at an undisclosed location (if we told you we would have to kill you  ), as the us manufacturers are closer to him than me. one or both of us will need to inspect the molds, and supervise their transport to his location.
> 
> we will post pictures of the molds so you can all see what they look like
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 1 2010, 07:48 PM~17069420
> *Some more news.
> 
> Got a voicemail from racerboy.
> 
> Denman is done. They are officially out of business. The buyer that they were talking to backed out. So the door is closed on them.
> 
> That leaves us with just the one US manufacturer left considering us. (the one I sent the tire to)
> 
> Our contact at Denman is going to give us some contact information for a manufacturer that he suggested we try. So at least he is going to try and help us.
> 
> I tell you what if anymore US tire manufacturers go out of business, we aren't going to feel sorry for them. I don't know who is running these companies but I don't see how it's good for business if you keep turning down business and money. It seems to me that they would probably get some tax credits or something for adding jobs and manufacturing to the US in these economic troubles, but what do I know.
> 
> At least this one US manufacturer is interested. Hopefully they can do it, and pick us up.
> 
> And thanks for the patience homies, Denman suddenly going under blindsided us and really fucked things up. But we have gotten past every other hurdle so far, and we know we can get past this one too.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 01:06 AM~17073070
> *Todays news about Denman was both sad and disturbing. Sad because it is a blow to our plans, and disturbing because its another US company falling by the wayside.
> 
> Our contact said he will assist us in any way he can to help us with any manufacturer he knows or has dealt with. We are looking to JK Tornell, a company in Mexico that he said makes a good product. We will look into this as soon as we get contact info.
> 
> While the news of Denman slows us down a bit, the news that some of the molds were found is a big benefit. The rumours of the OG molds being lost, damaged, stolen, abducted by aliens has been lowriding folklore for years. The fact that we unearthed them after all this time has been a big lift to our spirits since we started this last year.
> 
> And we should all give big props to 64 for donating not one but TWO prized 5.20's to be cut up!
> 
> We are little angry at STA because when we asked about tire production before Denman went down, we were told they were at max capacity. Then, when we asked about it again, AFTER Denman went, we were told that they were taking some of Denmans customers, and couldnt take us on. So how the fuck could they find a way to take on some of Denmans customers after they told us they were already at max capaity? So I may post the email address of the contact at STA. What you guys do with it is up to you.. (wink wink..)
> 
> As for Coker, As far as I know (from what I was told by them anyway) Denman is the only company currently making the 5.20 for them. I have no idea who will make them for Coker, but my guess is that its going to take a long time for those tires to be made again. They have to get the molds out of Denman, and then either to storage, or to another manufacturer.
> 
> So as was said, a slow week, and a week with some bad news, but overall, we are farther ahead today than we were two weeks ago.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 2 2010, 04:54 PM~17078308
> *64 and I received an email from our tire manufacturer telling us they will make our tire for us. Not only that, it will be within our original price point.
> 
> So, we have some molds (still waiting for confirmation on the rest) and now we have a manufacturer. From the time we place the order to the time we have tires will be about 45 days. Here is the timeline we are currently looking at:
> 
> 1) confirmation of the rest of the molds
> 2) shipment to our manufacturer
> 3) inspection (repair if necessary) of the molds
> 4) formulation of the rubber
> 5) sample tires
> 6) testing of tires
> 7) approval of tires
> 8) commencement of production
> 9) shipping and sales
> 
> We are near the end. The hard work is done. We will have the final sample tires shipped out, and extensively tested before we will release them. We are currently discussing giving a few select individuals a set of tires to test for us. Please do not PM us asking to be those people. We know who we want, and we will be contacting them shortly.
> 
> Final tire construction will be 4 ply with 6 ply strength. The only visual differences from the original tires will be DOT code on the back, and psi and load on the front. Otherwise, these are the same tires as before, only stronger and better.
> 
> The only downside is that we must pay for these tires up front. We can have a run of as little as 120 tires made. So prior to placing the first run of tires, we may have take pre orders with deposits. Again, we may or may not do this. We need to see where we are at financially.
> 
> Thank you for all the support. It has been a long road, and we are so close to bringing this tire back to life.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-64 PIMPALA_@Apr 19 2010, 01:49 PM~17237349
> *We had a great conference call with the manufacturer today.
> 
> They say they will make them a 4ply with 6ply strength with Polyester cords. They said that the polyester is strong enough and will basically eliminate the flat-spotting problems of the originals that way they will ride nice and smooth. They said they will be called a Extra-Load tire in P-metric terms.
> 
> They said that their should be no problem in meeting our max load goals of 1,000lbs for the 5.20-13, 1,100lbs for the 5.20-14, and 1,200lbs for the 5.60-14. They couldn't give us the specific numbers yet because these tires are so old and they don't have any of the technical material on-hand that stated what they will be able to hold.
> 
> They think they may be able to increase the Treadwear rating and still retain the HISSING sound, but it will need to be tested. They will also use a high ozone resistant compound that should make the tires have a shelf life of 4-5 years.
> 
> They are going to use a high quality whitewall material and do Heat Aging Tests on it to make sure that they are the best that they can be.
> 
> They are going to make the sample tires and they do want us to send them back to them for examining.
> 
> There is no discount on price per tire no matter how many we order. (kinda sucks  )
> 
> They can make tires any time of the year, but would prefer if we make them between September-March, either way their is no difference in price and their is no limit on how many tires can be made.
> 
> They said it would be take about 45 days to get tires after we order them. At least for smaller runs larger runs could take a little more time, but not much longer.
> 
> We need to get them the original molds so that they can inspect them and make any modifications necessary to make them compatible with their equipment. This is next on our list.
> 
> All in all a great day and we got a lot of progress done today.
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Apr 26 2010, 11:51 AM~17304973
> *what we are waiting for now:
> 
> 1) we are waiting for our contact at titan tire to confirm the whereabouts of our molds
> 2) we need to show him some "proof" that we (jerry) are the rightful owners of the molds. jerry is looking for any paperwork that he has with serial numbers on them. part of my meeting with him wednesday will be addressing this important issue. we will try and call him while jerry and i are together and see if we cant tie up that loose end.
> 3) once that is accomplished, we will ship one of the molds (or all if they are found by then) to the manufacturer for assesment, cleaning, repairing (if need be) and suitability for use in their equipment.
> 
> thats the game plan for now. once all the above criteria have been met, we can then begin the process of making tires. we still have rubber formulation, and samples to be made, but its better to take things one step at a time, rather than make all these plans ahead of time, only to have them change again!
> *





> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Apr 29 2010, 09:49 PM~17346155-->
> 
> 
> 
> Some new news
> 
> we still need to finalize the financials with Jerry since we were unable to make it to the meeting Wednesday as racerboy explained earlier.
> 
> We still need Jerry to get us the correct paperwork so that the molds can be released to us.
> 
> I did get in contact with our contact about the molds and according to him their are actually 12 molds according to his inventory list and not 9 like Jerry said before.
> 
> As soon as Jerry gets us the paperwork then we can start getting the molds to the nanufacturer for inspection, cleaning, sample tires, and then begin production.
> 
> Slowly but surely we are getting there.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 4 2010, 11:47 AM~17386433
> *I will repeat from earlier posts.
> 
> We are waiting on the proper paperwork form Jerry so that the molds can be released to us to send to our manufacturer.
> 
> Once we get that, then our manufacturer will clean, inspect, repair and modify the molds (if necessary). Then we are going to have some sample tires made and tested for about 6 weeks by some respected people in the lowriding world. After the real world testing is completed the sample tires are going to be sent back to the manufacturer to be examined. If everything looks good we will then begin production. If the sample tires need any tweaking we may need to do more testing, before they go into production. We want to make the best 5.20's possible within the design limitations of these tires.
> 
> We are all ready to go, and so is the manufacturer once we get that paperwork.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 11:32 PM~17546976
> *we sent an extemely long email to jerry and his attorney outlining pretty much what we have done this past year.
> 
> to keep everyone up to speed on what has happened, jerry was upset we trademarked the name, and sent his attorney after us to stop with our trademark.
> 
> we replied we will add him to the trademark, but that since we did all the work, to give up our interest wouldnt be fair.
> 
> if it werent for 64 and i, these tires would probably never be made. i think he and i are owed a little from jerry on this.
> 
> i am confident it will all work out. we have the molds, and we have someone to make them. there isnt much left...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@May 21 2010, 10:09 AM~17560978
> *its complicated.
> 
> there is whts called a "common law" trademark. since jerry used this name in commerce first, he in fact has the rights to it.
> 
> unless....
> 
> unless we can prove he abandoned the name, and had no intention of remaking the tire. common law rights are considered abandoned after a certain period of time. (i dont know what that time is, but we were told its 2-5 years)
> 
> however, all he has to say is that he has been "trying" to get the tires made all these years, and that preserves his right.
> 
> new molds and drawings cost anywhere from 6- 25k per size. we could make new molds, but there are two problems: first, there will be minor differences between the originals and the new ones. probably nothing anyone would notice, but they couldnt be sold as "originals"
> 
> secondly there is the name. he could still use his common law rights to stop us. and until the common law issue is decided, neither 64 or myself wish to pony up the nearly 50-75k or so to start from scratch, only to have some attorney hand us a cease and desist order.
> 
> and the question of whether jerry accepts? well, we havent thought that far ahead. but i suppose we could hand it all to him and walk away. at least the tires will get made again, but we wont enjoy the fruits of our labor. but i guess the knowledge that we made this happen is worth something....
> *





> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 21 2010, 02:34 PM~17563202
> *everyone has brought up great points. but common law is one law that is pretty vague in its construction. we will lose if this goes to court. our attorney has told us this, as well as a patent attorney we consulted with early in the game.
> 
> people often go to attorneys when they feel they were wronged. jerry never once said to us to get all the legalities worked out before all this started. i believe he didnt think we could do it. now that we have, hes like "oh shit!"
> 
> i know he never would hve made these tires again. after all the comments, and lies, and wrong information we got from him, its a wonder we got as far as we did.
> 
> for instance, he was totally wrong about liability, and that they couldnt be made because they would fail, and the manufacturer would be sued. in fact, the liability lies with the end user, or the tire shop that installs the tire/wheel combo on the car.
> 
> he was wrong about the DOT requirements. when we told him who was making the tires or us, he said they werent even a manufacturing compnay, that they were a marketing company.
> 
> he told us the denman tire (Cokers) was chinese.
> 
> and turri, we couldnt destroy the molds even if we wanted to. we cant even get them shipped, let alone pick them up. and i am a purist, so repops arent worth it to us either. plus, i couldnt destroy the molds out of spite. they are historical, and should be preserved.
> 
> so if jerry takes this from us and makes tires at least we got them done. i am in no mood to pay out thousands in attorney fees to make $10 on a tire.
> *





> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@May 25 2010, 07:25 PM~17602225
> *Just to add
> 
> I got word of this when it went down last week. Coker put up the first bid for like 1.2m, then some Ohio based investment group bid like 2.5m, before Titan swooped in at the last minute with 4.4m.
> 
> The Denman factory was not part of the deal, just the molds, most of the equipment, and all of the intellectual property Denman owned. The factory is an EPA nightmare from what I heard, so pretty much nobody wanted it, except for those Ohio investors who were trying to keep the jobs there.
> 
> And before somebody tries to say it, Coker was not trying to buy the factory to make their own tires, they just wanted the assets to further dominate the specialty tire market. And they still own their premium sport molds if they can find somebody to make them.
> 
> Now for us, we are still waiting to hear back from Jerry or his attorney.
> *


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Aug 27 2010, 01:20 PM~18420882-->
> 
> 
> 
> Look....We CAN'T make Jerry make up his mind on what he wants any faster, and we CAN'T make his attorney work any faster either, we have tried believe me. They are working on their part and have stepped it up recently, thankfully.
> 
> As I said in an earlier post, Jerry says he is ready to get this deal done on a handshake regarding his cut and everything, but his lawyer will still need make sure that he is shielded from any possible bullshit lawsuits as well as our attorney with us. Jerry has been involved with a frivolous lawsuit before and was found not at fault, but still had to defend himself against it. I think past experiences have made his attorney very cautious and thorough when it comes to protecting his client. Which obviously is his job.
> 
> Well known fact, when attorney's get involved things slow down.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Oct 6 2010, 10:23 PM~18755906
> *havent posted here in a bit, so i thought id recap whats going on:
> 
> due to jerry feeling "harmed" by us trademarking the name, we relinquished ownership of the name. he filed an opposition to our TM request with the USPTO.
> 
> i then called him and offered a three way ownership of the name, as well as a full third of the profits, while shielding him from any possible liability should a tire fail and we get sued.
> 
> none of this seems to be enough for him. he has constantly postponed meetings week after week. this seems to be his plan, as we have until friday to oppose his opposition  if we do not contest that, then he can move in and take the name.
> 
> if we oppose his oposition, then we have to plunk down about 5k to defend our position. once we do that, jerry will take that as a hostile move on our part, and basically stop all talks. titan tire has confirmation that jerry owns the molds, and until they recieve notice from jerry that we are authorized to move or ship the molds, they dont go anywhere. once jerry tells titan that we are out of the picture (which he will most certainly do if we do not accept his opposition), we lose access to the molds.
> 
> no molds, no tires. we have only a few contacts for mold manufacturing, and they are prohibitively expensive. one mold can run as high as 20k. multiply that by the 12 molds that are sitting at titan tire, and we are looking at 1/4 million for molds.
> 
> even if we made our own, we lose that "authenticity". we would have to sell thousands of tires just to break even. that level of commitment would take years, and all jerry has to do is get his molds, have tires made, and sell them for less than we can. he has enough $$ to sell them at a loss until we go bankrupt.
> 
> so yea, this sucks. weve been at it for a year now, and are really nowhere closer than we were 6 months ago. we cant strongarm jerry...if he pulls the plug these tires will never be made.
> 
> so, once again, we wait.
> *





> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Oct 13 2010, 04:12 PM~18801284
> *The way we dealt with the name was a calculated risk. If we fight him on it, he was going to cut off all negotiations and most likely never make these tires again.
> 
> And everybody saying he just wants to cut us out and do it himself, well racerboy has brought this up to me many times. I tell him the same thing every time, show me proof. He's had 25 years to do that and yet nothing. He has had the last year when we have given him everything to do it and still nothing. He is not doing anything to make these tires again for himself.
> 
> We asked him again last friday, "what's going on?, why is this taking so long?, do you want to do this or not?" and again for about the 20th time he said YES we will get it done, I'm just real busy at the moment. and yes we know it is just the same old talk from him, but this is what he has always said from day one. He could have told us to get lost, or sue us, or do it himself, but he never does. He always says he will license it to us. His attorney says the same thing too.
> 
> So we will continue to work on him, but at the same time we have already started working on some backup plans.
> 
> Racerboy has already called his contact that worked for Denman, who was going to help us before on getting new drawings and molds made. The 20K figure is for US made molds. We can get molds made overseas for less than half that cost. Like racerboy said we don't have any reliable contacts overseas for this but this guy does. He can also get us new drawings made for about 1/3rd the cost.
> 
> We can also possibly do all contact with Jerry through his attorney and make Jerry burn through some cash paying him while he figures out what he wants.
> 
> Jerry left for business in Akron monday night and will be back later this week. We already told him that this needs to get off his back burner and become a priority. He seemed to comprehend what we meant.
> 
> We still have ways to pressure him and plan on using all of them if needed. We have no plans on giving up.
> *





> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA+Oct 22 2010, 03:10 PM~18881355-->
> 
> 
> 
> This whole topic has been about remaking the OG 5.20's
> 
> The ones Coker sells are a knock-off of the OG 5.20's. Racerboy did contact Coker many times to get them make their tire 4ply's like they should have been from the start because he was buying them and they were cracking on the sidewall and failing. Racerboy wanted Coker to make their tire better so that he and everybody else that was buying them were not getting ripped off from a tire that couldn't take the weight of a kids little red wagon let alone a full-size car.
> 
> I personally have never bought the Coker's because they are not the tire I want nor do they look right or have the HISS that I love. Plus Coker lied and said that they were the OG 5.20's when he started making them in the first place.
> 
> So yes this is about working with Jerry to license his tire the OG 5.20's and remake them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 64 [email protected] 22 2010, 08:16 PM~18883752
> *You're right the Coker's are technically not repops since they are using the original Premium Sport molds. Coker didn't add the Lowrider Series on those molds either, it was on them when they were made before coker ever got his hands on them. We don't know the exact story on how the Coker 5.20 came about, but that tire is using a Denman tread pattern. We don't know if Denman actually made them molds for themselves or if they were contracted to make those molds for someone else using Denman's tread pattern. I have heard that a guy from Texas in the early or mid 90's had those molds made in the 5.20 sizes to sell since the OG 5.20's were no longer being made. But we cannot verify the accuracy of this. They were made different enough so that they didn't infringe on the OG 5.20's design that's why they use that tread pattern, the slightly larger whitewalls, and the Premium Sport name. I also have some old Lowrider magazines from the mid 90's and a little earlier and that's when those Premium Sport tires seemed to show up, so I think that the story is somewhat accurate.
> 
> Their were other tires back then too like the Sport Premiums that were also pretty popular, but the Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60 are by far the most popular and most sought after. I can't tell you why they became the favorite, but I know why I like them, and that's because they look way better than all the rest IMO, and that sweeeeeeet HISSING sound. It helped that they were dirt cheap too.
> 
> The Premium Sportway 5.20 and 5.60's have been around for a long time. They were originally made by Armstrong as a replacement tire for early 50's Fiats, but they failed to gain any real traction for that market. Jerry bought the molds in the early 60's and started selling them. Then around the early to mid 70's is when they started becoming a favorite tire for lowriders. They have only become more and more popular since then.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2010, 12:43 AM~19115509
> *jerry filed a formal opposition to our application. this then kicked back our application. we offered to include jerry as a third owner, but he neither accepted nor denied our request. he has simply chosen to side step us.
> 
> while YOU may think the name hasnt been maintained, and while WE may think the same, the LAW thinks differently.
> 
> common law trademark issues are too difficult to explain here. but there are ways around it, and that is, among other things, something we are in the process of working on. i just fired off another late night letter to our attorney, who will review some case law, and let us know.
> 
> we are also simultaneously working on another plan that cannot be discussed at this time.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 11 2010, 09:58 AM~19300164
> *Ok...I got the phone call, and our offer was accepted. There is one minor detail that needs to be addressed, but by the end of next week, the deal should be done.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2010, 03:22 PM~19353272
> *Waiting for the last bit of information. Our guy is back in union negotiations, and cant get back to me until early next week.
> 
> As for pre orders and sales, this is where we are at:
> 
> There is a tremendous amount of cash needed to get this going. (over $100,00)
> One of the things we are waiting for is acceptance of our financing offer.
> 
> Once that and a few minor other issues are done, phase 2 comes into play. Phase 2 is the ability of the molds to work with the equipment at the manufacturers plant. This should pose no real problem, at least according to our manuacturer.
> 
> The manufacturer will offer no financing. Its all cash and carry. As soon as the first run of tires is made, we need to pay for them. So for the first 2-4 runs, we will need to have a 50% deposit for a set of tires. The balance for the tires will need to be made prior to shipping.
> 
> Unlike some wire wheel companies lately, we wont take 100% up front, and wont string you out for an indefinite time period. As long as the mfg. company is willing to make tires without a deposit, and only wants payment at the time of delivery to our warehouse, we only need 50%. If they want full payment at the time of the order, we will deal with that at that time.
> 
> The mfg. has stated that from the time we place an order, to the time the tires are ready for shipping to us, will be about 4 weeks. But before we commit to the number of tires we have them make, we need to know who is serious, and is willing to put up a deposit. We will give you guys 2 weeks to place your order. There will be no limit on how many tires you can order. Once that 2 week window has closed, we will order the first run of tires to be made. So lets say you were the first person to place an order. Taking into consideration the 2 week ordering window, the time to make the tires, the time it takes to ship to our warehouse, and finally the time it takes to ship the tires to you, you should allow about 8 weeks from deposit to reception of your tires. the last guy to make an order should allow 6 weeks. These are just calculated estimates. Once the mfg. give us firm figures, we can give a more exact time frame.
> 
> This is just what i have come up with so far. It may or may not change. But it at least sets the stage for what we expect to happen. Again, we are still miles away from this becoming a done deal. There is still so much work yet to be done.
> 
> Thats pretty much it for now. More as it develops.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-racerboy_@Dec 17 2010, 08:35 PM~19355813
> *I have received some PM's asking questions. Let me clarify some stuff:
> 
> 1) There will be more than one pre order. More than likely, 4 or 5. Once we get some stuff paid for, we should have all tires in all sizes in stock.
> 
> 2) During the 2 week window, you can place as many orders as you want. We can make it a 3 or 4 week window if orders keep coming in, but my guess is that the "rush" will occur in the first 2 weeks. After that, the orders will trickle in. We just dont want those guys that pony up cash in the first couple days to have to wait for everyone else to get on board. If you miss the pre order window, you may have to wait until we start another pre order. We are not sure of this though. What we want is
> 
> 3) We can make as few as 120 tires per run. But, they all have to be the same size. 13 & 14's will be the first 2-3 runs. After we build some cash, we will make the 5.60.
> 
> 4) I have had issues with Paypal in the past, and would like to avoid using them. Plus, they want 3% if we want to pull cash from the account. (which we will need to in order to pay expenses) So for right now, cashiers checks and money orders.
> 
> 5) There will be testing of tires prior to the sale of them to the public. We will do both the mandatory D.O.T. testing, as well as some intensive independent testing. The independent testing will be real world use/abuse. We have selected a group of individuals who we think best represent the final, overall segment of the lowriding community that would use these tires. We also intend to have them hopped on, and want them to undergo as much abuse as possible to see how and where failure could occur. Both the D.O.T. testing and independent testing will go on simultaneously so as to expedite final delivery.
> 
> 6) Once the molds arrive at the mfg, and the determination is made that they will interface with the presses and equipment, the next step is rubber formulation. This is an unknown as far as time is concerned. But based on conversations we have had with industry experts, this shouldnt take long.
> 
> 7) There has been some discussion between 64 and myself on whitewall size. As is such in almost all facets of industry, demand dictates what gets made. For now, only the skinny whitewalls will be ofered. If the demand is high enough, we will make wide whites for those that want them.
> 
> And lastly, all this information is by no means confirmation that this is gonna happen. Like I said before, there is still so much that needs to fall into place before this becomes a reality.
> *





> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Dec 30 2010, 03:03 AM~19456476
> *still waiting on our guy. i did find out what the "minor detail" was that is holding up the show. its not so minor, but our guy is confident he can push our deal through.
> *


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Jan 29 2011, 04:09 AM~19728593
> *
> *


hate! lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2011, 07:50 PM~19725925
> *actually, it was cool to re read through all that!
> 
> our guy at the mfg is in europe until sunday. our deal takes  backseat to their day to day operations. between union strikes and buyouts of other companies, its no wonder we have been waiting so long.
> 
> keep the faith!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 28 2011, 07:50 PM~19725925
> *actually, it was cool to re read through all that!
> 
> our guy at the mfg is in europe until sunday. our deal takes  backseat to their day to day operations. between union strikes and buyouts of other companies, its no wonder we have been waiting so long.
> 
> keep the faith!
> *


 :x: :x: :x: :x: :x: THANK YOU BOTH FOR ALL YOUR HARD WORK!


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## hoppin62




----------



## Goldielac1983

Yea in a set 5 of them 13s 520s


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## cuttsupreme

:biggrin: cant wait guys :thumbsup:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump city for my homies doin it RIGHT for once... id wait 10 years for these before i rolled cokers


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## lowrivi1967

morning bump


----------



## 214monte




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin: yes 1 set


----------



## chevydaddy619

This will happen... It can't be stopped!!! :cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

UPDATES!!! UPDATES!!!!


----------



## ______________

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 04:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


 :drama:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## racerboy

we have run into a small problem.....the company will not finance us on the molds. they want all the money up front before we can take even one mold.

we have a few other avenues to explore, but we will more than likely need to take out a loan for this.

still, it was good to hear monday that they will for sure sell them to us. there were some concerns from their legal department about selling molds to us, but in the end we were given the go ahead to buy them.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 3 2011, 09:02 PM~19782280
> *we have run into a small problem.....the company will not finance us on the molds. they want all the money up front before we can take even one mold.
> 
> we have a few other avenues to explore, but we will more than likely need to take out a loan for this.
> 
> still, it was good to hear monday that they will for sure sell them to us. there were some concerns from their legal department about selling molds to us, but in the end we were given the go ahead to buy them.
> *


I have my tax refund to pitch in :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 3 2011, 09:18 PM~19782506
> *I have my tax refund to pitch in :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


x2....


----------



## plank

Wonder how much stacks takes to buy molds?? :wow:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 3 2011, 10:02 PM~19782280
> *we have run into a small problem.....the company will not finance us on the molds. they want all the money up front before we can take even one mold.
> 
> we have a few other avenues to explore, but we will more than likely need to take out a loan for this.
> 
> still, it was good to hear monday that they will for sure sell them to us. there were some concerns from their legal department about selling molds to us, but in the end we were given the go ahead to buy them.
> *


a business loan looks to be in order


----------



## bounce13

i am sure the molds are not even close to being cheap. i would be willing and im sure most others would be too to "donate" some money to the molds in exchange for a very small discount later in the future on some tires. we would not be trying to get free tires or get a big discount but i think people would be willing to part with more money evan for a very small discount. dont know if this helps or not just trying to get this done so we can get some good tries made


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by plank_@Feb 3 2011, 11:01 PM~19783851
> *Wonder how much stacks takes to buy molds?? :wow:
> *



i dont know but i know they would get there money back with the QUICKNESS!


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Feb 4 2011, 12:29 PM~19787795
> *i dont know but i know they would get there money back with the QUICKNESS!
> *


x2


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Feb 4 2011, 05:54 AM~19785209
> *i am sure the molds are not even close to being cheap. i would be willing and im sure most others would be too to "donate" some money to the molds in exchange for a very small discount later in the future on some tires. we would not be trying to get free tires or get a big discount but i think people would be willing to part with more money evan for a very small discount. dont know if this helps or not just trying to get this done so we can get some good tries made
> *


Im guessin no less than 30 thousand a mold..


----------



## juangotti

Any one else with deep pockets down to take over this project? :happysad:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2011, 02:44 PM~19788780
> *Any one else with deep pockets down to take over this project? :happysad:
> *


no one is going to take over this project. we have more options. this isnt even close to being over.

we did learn that raw rubber prices have seen a radical increase in the last 6 months. this explains why coker raised the prices from 90 to 130. we have yet to see how or if these price increases affect us.


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 4 2011, 04:01 PM~19789341
> *no one is going to take over this project. we have more options. this isnt even close to being over.
> 
> we did learn that raw rubber prices have seen a radical increase in the last 6 months. this explains why coker raised the prices from 90 to 130. we have yet to see how or if these price increases affect us.
> *



Petroleum byproducts


----------



## turri 67

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 4 2011, 04:01 PM~19789341
> *no one is going to take over this project. we have more options. this isnt even close to being over.
> 
> we did learn that raw rubber prices have seen a radical increase in the last 6 months. this explains why coker raised the prices from 90 to 130. we have yet to see how or if these price increases affect us.
> *


RTO! Or maybe a become an exclusive master distributor for them with a contract to buy "X" amount of tires and once that happens the molds become yours? No idea on what you guys are doing, but you're right; you have a lot of options especially if they want this to happen as much as you guys. I suspect they're not as interested as you guys since setting up these small runs probably costs a grip to them; they're better off running consistent long runs of stock tires I expect. Good luck fellas.

--Turri.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 4 2011, 06:24 PM~19790032
> *Petroleum byproducts
> *


100 a barrel oil


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 4 2011, 06:45 PM~19790606
> *100 a barrel oil
> *



Rubber is up, plastics are up, etcetera and so on :rofl:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 4 2011, 06:01 PM~19789341
> *no one is going to take over this project. we have more options. this isnt even close to being over.
> 
> we did learn that raw rubber prices have seen a radical increase in the last 6 months. this explains why coker raised the prices from 90 to 130. we have yet to see how or if these price increases affect us.
> *


they dont cause it non existence, you need product first...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 4 2011, 04:01 PM~19789341
> *no one is going to take over this project. we have more options. this isnt even close to being over.
> 
> we did learn that raw rubber prices have seen a radical increase in the last 6 months. this explains why coker raised the prices from 90 to 130. we have yet to see how or if these price increases affect us.
> *


I got deep pockets but nothing in them  :biggrin: 

Keep pushing homies!


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 3 2011, 08:02 PM~19782280
> *we have run into a small problem.....the company will not finance us on the molds. they want all the money up front before we can take even one mold.
> 
> we have a few other avenues to explore, but we will more than likely need to take out a loan for this.
> 
> still, it was good to hear monday that they will for sure sell them to us. there were some concerns from their legal department about selling molds to us, but in the end we were given the go ahead to buy them.
> *


I say sell your car! :cheesy:


----------



## lowriv1972

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## theloyaltyones




----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homies...


----------



## grandson

just checking in! keep it up dudes


----------



## racerboy

working on it. got a couple leads. the molds arent going anywhere.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 7 2011, 05:33 PM~19811478
> *working on it. got a couple leads. the molds arent going anywhere.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 7 2011, 05:33 PM~19811478
> *working on it. got a couple leads. the molds arent going anywhere.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## azmobn06




----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 7 2011, 05:33 PM~19811478
> *working on it. got a couple leads. the molds arent going anywhere.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## 815moto

Why dont you guys do it big business style. Get the company name etc, incoporate, sell stock in your company to raise the funds. As long as you keep 51% you remain in power. When shit gets crackin buy the stock back from shareholders(investors). Im sure there are some people on here that are willing to invest to become shareholders in your venture. Sometimes you gotta involve others, but business is business. Try hitting up the owner of a wire wheel manufactuer. The tires are made for the wheels he's trying to sell.


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by 815moto_@Feb 8 2011, 11:00 PM~19824043
> *Why dont you guys do it big business style. Get the company name etc, incoporate, sell stock in your company to raise the funds. As long as you keep 51% you remain in power. When shit gets crackin buy the stock back from shareholders(investors). Im sure there are some people on here that are willing to invest to become shareholders in your venture. Sometimes you gotta involve others, but business is business. Try hitting up the owner of a wire wheel manufactuer. The tires are made for the wheels he's trying to sell.
> *


 :wow: :dunno:


----------



## touchdowntodd

the thing with that is investors arent forced to give back shares

these homies put in BIG work.. hours and hours and months and months

they deserve all the profit

this will work out.. just be patient


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 9 2011, 08:39 AM~19825957
> *the thing with that is investors arent forced to give back shares
> 
> these homies put in BIG work.. hours and hours and months and months
> 
> they deserve all the profit
> 
> this will work out.. just be patient
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

buried on page 3.... ttt MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## azmobn06

No updates to keep it on top


----------



## slo

good


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2011, 06:05 AM~19843088
> *good
> *


 NO UPDATES ARE GOOD? YOU MUST BE WAITING FOR SHITTY CHOKERS.... :nono:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2011, 08:03 AM~19843266
> * NO UPDATES ARE GOOD? YOU MUST BE WAITING FOR SHITTY CHOKERS.... :nono:
> *


go to hell you peice of shit


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by slo_@Feb 11 2011, 07:38 AM~19843392
> *go to hell you peice of shit
> 
> 
> *


GOOD JOB... I HOPE YOUR CHOKERS BLOW OUT ON A WET HIGHWAY SENDING YOU INTO A BARRIER AT 65 MPH THEN YOU GET REAR ENDED BY A SEMI AND BURN BITCH.... 

BTW NICE SIG, FITS YOUR BITCH ASS PERFECTLY...

"****** talk a lot of shit from a safe place"


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

ha


----------



## touchdowntodd

lmao

bump


----------



## touchdowntodd

lmao

bump


----------



## danny_boy_65

:0 :rofl: :drama:


----------



## Bigjxloc

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2011, 07:41 AM~19843407
> *GOOD JOB... I HOPE YOUR CHOKERS BLOW OUT ON A WET HIGHWAY SENDING YOU INTO A BARRIER AT 65 MPH THEN YOU GET REAR ENDED BY A SEMI AND BURN BITCH....
> 
> BTW NICE SIG, FITS YOUR BITCH ASS PERFECTLY...
> 
> "****** talk a lot of shit from a safe place"
> *


even if they did reproduce the tire you would just find some way to fuck up the packaging in the shipment.


----------



## slo




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## plank

:wow:


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## slo

:yes:


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sand1

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Feb 11 2011, 08:41 AM~19843407
> *GOOD JOB... I HOPE YOUR CHOKERS BLOW OUT ON A WET HIGHWAY SENDING YOU INTO A BARRIER AT 65 MPH THEN YOU GET REAR ENDED BY A SEMI AND BURN BITCH....
> 
> BTW NICE SIG, FITS YOUR BITCH ASS PERFECTLY...
> 
> "****** talk a lot of shit from a safe place"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump


----------



## robs68

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 10 2011, 11:00 PM~19841819
> *No updates to keep it on top
> *


ture that...i get my hopes up seeing this topic on top..when there isnt shit to get happy about :angry:


----------



## azmobn06

:biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Feb 4 2011, 09:00 PM~19790712
> *Rubber is up, plastics are up, etcetera and so on  :rofl:
> 
> *


everything is up gold is so high that dayton stop making gold rims


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by 83lac-va-beach_@Feb 14 2011, 08:54 PM~19871010
> *everything is up gold is so high that dayton stop making gold rims
> *


now the used gold wires are going to up in value!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 14 2011, 08:07 PM~19871107
> *now the used gold wires are going to up in value!
> *


ewww weeee!! i got some gold 88s for sale by the way, arriba!!! las 520s :biggrin:


----------



## Barba




----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by Barba_@Feb 14 2011, 09:28 PM~19872072
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post the rest


----------



## 8t4mc

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 14 2011, 11:06 PM~19872410
> *post the rest
> *



damn yall and your 520's :biggrin:


----------



## premier66

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Feb 14 2011, 10:06 PM~19872410
> *post the rest
> *


Hey jose....thanks for that 1 set of
Many that you have....


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by premier66_@Feb 15 2011, 08:46 AM~19874616
> *Hey jose....thanks for that 1 set of
> Many that you have....
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bumpppp


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hoppin62

:run: :run: :run:


----------



## implala66

:cheesy:


----------



## azmobn06

UPDATES! UPDATES! :happysad:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Feb 16 2011, 05:02 PM~19886580
> *UPDATES! UPDATES! :happysad:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Stomper714

:drama:


----------



## lowriv1972

ttt


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Feb 16 2011, 06:30 PM~19887325
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## implala66

donde estan las llantas???????


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump bump bump


----------



## hardcore76caprice

:banghead:


----------



## SIMPLE GREEN 52

> _Originally posted by hardcore76caprice_@Feb 18 2011, 09:20 PM~19906788
> *:banghead:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 9 2011, 09:39 AM~19825957
> *the thing with that is investors arent forced to give back shares
> 
> these homies put in BIG work.. hours and hours and months and months
> 
> they deserve all the profit
> 
> this will work out.. just be patient
> *


The stockholders don't get any of the profits unless it's given to them voluntarily from the company in dividends. Apple has a ton of money from investors and gives them absolutely nothing in return.


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by Stomper714_@Feb 16 2011, 08:58 PM~19888096
> *:drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 19 2011, 11:01 PM~19913401
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## plank




----------



## 13OZKAR

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 4 2011, 04:01 PM~19789341
> *no one is going to take over this project. we have more options. this isnt even close to being over.
> 
> we did learn that raw rubber prices have seen a radical increase in the last 6 months. this explains why coker raised the prices from 90 to 130. we have yet to see how or if these price increases affect us.
> *


SO WHATS IT GONNA TAKE FOR THIS TO HAPPENED? AND KIND OF INVESTORS ARE U LOOKING FOR TO HELP U DO THIS???


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 19 2011, 10:01 PM~19913401
> *:drama:  :drama:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## racerboy

Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.

The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire. 

The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.

When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet. 

That is a lie.

Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.

So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.

Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs. 

It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.

So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.

I want to thank a couple people:

First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...

Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.

Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...

Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!

Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!

All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow! With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.

And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 02:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit  from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> 
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *


You guys gave it your best shot. Thanks racerboy and 64pimpala for all your hard work.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 04:00 PM~19924743
> *
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> *


I figured that's why Coker raised their prices to the price people in this topic were willing to pay for a 5.20.


----------



## Gold86

Hey man, dedication is what matters. You and your partner did all you could for the Lowriding Scene. I highly doubt many people are gonna buy the Choker 5.20s.

Much respect and thanks for all your efforts!

 




> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit  from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> 
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *


----------



## Dreamer62

way to keep up the struggle. Thank you for all your effort


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit  from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> 
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *


wow, i dont know what to say, you guys put in lots of hard work and your own money to have it come to this. sucks you cant see the efforts pay off, however we all did learn alot from those efforts, more than i am sure ANY of us knew in the years of having those tires on our cars. the history behind the tired is very inportant , and you guys did one hell of a job tracking down the knowledge and spreading it around. my hat is off to you guys, you did all you could , and thats what matters.  

and yeah, i wanted to see what they would do on the hearse as well , safe to say ill never put a coker product on my car , so we will never know ...... :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## firme63ragtop

NICE TRY BOYS ! WAY TO STEP UP TO THA PLATE FOR US ! MUCH RESPECT ! THANK YOU GUYS FOR ALL YOU DID FOR US !


----------



## touchdowntodd

damn .. i just cant believe its all over...

fuck...

coker will NEVER have my cash.. EVER

im still gnona keep lookin jason


----------



## hangingloose_4u

*DAMN!!!! SUCKS!!! THANKS FOR TRYING THOUGH.*
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bundi62

Dam all that hard work put in...Thanks for stepping up to the plate.....


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

Thanks for all your hard work...


----------



## implala66

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 05:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *


keep your heads up, without both of you most likely this tires would of been only a thing of the past, and we would of kept talking on how we used to roll on the OG 5.20's, you guys started the ball rolling and deffenetly something good came out of this and I personally would like to thank both of you............................ 
:thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

All your hard work and dedication will not go unnoticed..Thanks for all the hard work and countless hours you guys put in.


   :happysad:


----------



## bounce13

who ever buys these molds (hopfully not coker) and makes them again it wont be the same as if racerboy and 64pimpala made them, they wont have the im not sure how to say it but i guess maybe "heart or love" for these tires that a true rider would have which means they are only looking for the money they can earn nothing more, so the quality, reliability and look that we demand and expect from an "og 520 premium sportway" wont be there and that is sad. dont get me wrong it will be nice to know that they are being made again and not dead and gone but unless i get them for a cheap cheap cheap price i wont bother with them.

THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK RACERBOY AND 64PIMPALA :thumbsup: 


P.S. FUCK JERRY SAUNDERS FOR TRYING TO KEEP LOWRIDERS DOWN :buttkick:


----------



## MR.*512*

*dam this sucks !!
thanks guys for all your hard work.....*


----------



## juangotti

SUCKS...


----------



## 83lac-va-beach

its a rap no more tires that sux


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit  from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> 
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *


thank you both for everything! all is not lost you made alot of new friends here! and you have tons of respect from true lowrider homies! oh and let me end with this! ........ FUCK YOU ! Jerry Saunders ! and all the other pieces of shits out there who played games with two real men who wanted to do this for the RIGHT reasons!


----------



## hoppin62

Thanks for trying


----------



## mrgervais

can we say jerry saunders is jerry heller pt 2?


----------



## Hoss805

this is fucked up, would of been nice for a true Lowrider to be involved in the production of these tires, Coker or any other company dont give a fuk about what the Lowrider client wants, they care about profit and thats about it, 
hopefully the tire does come out, at this point, everybody is pretty much Fucked, more wheels are being produced than tires.... 
hopefully it all works out, thanks alot Racerboy and 64Pimpala for all your hard work, this shit would of been done if you would of probably had the right connections since day one,but Pussy ass Jerry made things more complicated than they ever were


----------



## Coast One

damn.. bittersweet...
all that hard work... to be taken away just like that.
but like you said it wasnt for nothing. and without it these tires would have never had the chance of getting remade.
it wouldnt have happened with out you two. and the best part is we got to witness it, and ride that roller coaster lol.
you guys did a great job :worship:


----------



## 65impalasfounder

DAMN IT! FUCK THAT RAT BASTERD! JS. SORRY THIS DIDN'T HAPPEN FOR YOU GUYS! US GUYS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

im not giving up hope yet


----------



## sand1

who ever makes them proably wont be selling them for the price these guys intended too im sure they will be around 200 a tire fuckers


----------



## azmobn06

:happysad: :happysad:


----------



## racerboy

Its been hard for me to come to terms with the reality that we couldnt pull this off. The past year has been rough on me, and the hope of being able to make this happen got me through some hard times.

I will try to find out who ends up with the molds, and keep everyone updated with whatever I find out.


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 22 2011, 11:05 AM~19932922
> *Its been hard for me to come to terms with the reality that we couldnt pull this off. The past year has been rough on me, and the hope of being able to make this happen got me through some hard times.
> 
> I will try to find out who ends up with the molds, and keep everyone updated with whatever I find out.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 22 2011, 12:05 PM~19932922
> *Its been hard for me to come to terms with the reality that we couldnt pull this off. The past year has been rough on me, and the hope of being able to make this happen got me through some hard times.
> 
> I will try to find out who ends up with the molds, and keep everyone updated with whatever I find out.
> *


thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 22 2011, 12:05 PM~19932922
> *Its been hard for me to come to terms with the reality that we couldnt pull this off. The past year has been rough on me, and the hope of being able to make this happen got me through some hard times.
> 
> I will try to find out who ends up with the molds, and keep everyone updated with whatever I find out.
> *


:happysad:


----------



## show-bound

What is stopping the company from actually making these again.... If its thier mold and thier product. With a high demand for these tires, seems like some money is to be made.


----------



## MR.59

THANKS FOR ALL THE ENDLESS HOURS YOU GUYS PUT IN!,,,,,,,,,,
BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU, I`M SURE JERRY AND CORKY HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD,,,,,,,,,,,JERRY`S BEEN BLOCKING FROM THE BEGINNING, MY GUESS HE DISCOVERED HOW BIG THE MARKET IS, AND THEN GREED TOOK OVER, CORKY HAS BEEN PUSHING THE DATE BACK ON HIS "NEW"5.20,,,,,,,,,,,,, I WOUNDN`T BE SHOCKED IF CHOCKER OR JERRY TEAM UP, OR ONE OF THEM MAKE THE TIRES,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS TOOK IT FARTHER THAN ANYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GONE, HAT`S OFF TO YOU GUYS,,,EVEN IF THE TIRES GET MADE BY THESE "OTHER GUYS" YOU CAN`T GET TOO MAD, IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITHOUT YOU PICKING UP THE BALL, AND RUNNING TO THE GOAL LINE. THESE GUYS HAVE TOO MUCH CONTROL IN THE TIRE BUSINESS, IT`S TOO BAD THEY JUST COULDN`T LET THIS GO TO THE LITTLE GUY, AND CUT YOU A BREAK. BUT GREED CONTROLS THEM BOTH.
BUT IN THE END, THEY WILL HAVE TO ANSWER FOR ALL THIS, TO A HIGHER POWER. THEY WON`T HAVE ANY "PULL" WHEN THEY GET THERE EITHER!


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 22 2011, 02:04 PM~19933746
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE ENDLESS HOURS YOU GUYS PUT IN!,,,,,,,,,,
> BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU, I`M SURE JERRY AND CORKY HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD,,,,,,,,,,,JERRY`S BEEN BLOCKING FROM THE BEGINNING, MY GUESS HE DISCOVERED HOW BIG THE MARKET IS, AND THEN GREED TOOK OVER, CORKY HAS BEEN PUSHING  THE DATE BACK  ON HIS "NEW"5.20,,,,,,,,,,,,, I WOUNDN`T BE SHOCKED IF CHOCKER OR JERRY TEAM UP, OR ONE OF THEM MAKE THE TIRES,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS TOOK IT FARTHER THAN ANYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GONE, HAT`S OFF TO YOU GUYS,,,EVEN IF THE TIRES GET MADE BY THESE "OTHER GUYS"  YOU CAN`T GET TOO MAD, IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITHOUT YOU PICKING UP THE BALL, AND RUNNING TO THE GOAL LINE. THESE GUYS HAVE TOO MUCH CONTROL IN THE TIRE BUSINESS, IT`S TOO BAD THEY JUST COULDN`T  LET THIS GO TO THE LITTLE GUY, AND CUT YOU  A BREAK.  BUT GREED CONTROLS THEM BOTH.
> BUT  IN THE END, THEY WILL HAVE TO ANSWER FOR ALL THIS, TO A HIGHER POWER. THEY WON`T HAVE ANY "PULL" WHEN THEY GET THERE EITHER!
> *


WELL SAID


----------



## theloyaltyones

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 22 2011, 08:38 AM~19931645
> *im not giving up hope yet
> *


X2


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 22 2011, 01:05 PM~19932922
> *Its been hard for me to come to terms with the reality that we couldnt pull this off. The past year has been rough on me, and the hope of being able to make this happen got me through some hard times.
> 
> I will try to find out who ends up with the molds, and keep everyone updated with whatever I find out.
> *


 Thanx for the Hard work Homie


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 22 2011, 02:04 PM~19933746
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE ENDLESS HOURS YOU GUYS PUT IN!,,,,,,,,,,
> BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU, I`M SURE JERRY AND CORKY HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD,,,,,,,,,,,JERRY`S BEEN BLOCKING FROM THE BEGINNING, MY GUESS HE DISCOVERED HOW BIG THE MARKET IS, AND THEN GREED TOOK OVER, CORKY HAS BEEN PUSHING  THE DATE BACK  ON HIS "NEW"5.20,,,,,,,,,,,,, I WOUNDN`T BE SHOCKED IF CHOCKER OR JERRY TEAM UP, OR ONE OF THEM MAKE THE TIRES,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS TOOK IT FARTHER THAN ANYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GONE, HAT`S OFF TO YOU GUYS,,,EVEN IF THE TIRES GET MADE BY THESE "OTHER GUYS"  YOU CAN`T GET TOO MAD, IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITHOUT YOU PICKING UP THE BALL, AND RUNNING TO THE GOAL LINE. THESE GUYS HAVE TOO MUCH CONTROL IN THE TIRE BUSINESS, IT`S TOO BAD THEY JUST COULDN`T  LET THIS GO TO THE LITTLE GUY, AND CUT YOU  A BREAK.  BUT GREED CONTROLS THEM BOTH.
> BUT  IN THE END, THEY WILL HAVE TO ANSWER FOR ALL THIS, TO A HIGHER POWER. THEY WON`T HAVE ANY "PULL" WHEN THEY GET THERE EITHER!
> *


----------



## lowrivi1967

> _Originally posted by bounce13_@Feb 21 2011, 07:01 PM~19927465
> *who ever buys these molds (hopfully not coker) and makes them again it wont be the same as if racerboy and 64pimpala made them, they wont have the im not sure how to say it but i guess maybe "heart or love" for these tires that a true rider would have which means they are only looking for the money they can earn nothing more, so the quality, reliability and look that we demand and expect from an "og 520 premium sportway" wont be there and that is sad. dont get me wrong it will be nice to know that they are being made again and not dead and gone but unless i get them for a cheap cheap cheap price i wont bother with them.
> 
> THANKS FOR ALL THE HARD WORK RACERBOY AND 64PIMPALA :thumbsup:
> P.S. FUCK JERRY SAUNDERS FOR TRYING TO KEEP LOWRIDERS DOWN :buttkick:
> *


X520 well said homie


----------



## 8t4mc

well you tried..


----------



## rzarock

well......shit


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 22 2011, 02:04 PM~19933746
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE ENDLESS HOURS YOU GUYS PUT IN!,,,,,,,,,,
> BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU, I`M SURE JERRY AND CORKY HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD,,,,,,,,,,,JERRY`S BEEN BLOCKING FROM THE BEGINNING, MY GUESS HE DISCOVERED HOW BIG THE MARKET IS, AND THEN GREED TOOK OVER, CORKY HAS BEEN PUSHING  THE DATE BACK  ON HIS "NEW"5.20,,,,,,,,,,,,, I WOUNDN`T BE SHOCKED IF CHOCKER OR JERRY TEAM UP, OR ONE OF THEM MAKE THE TIRES,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS TOOK IT FARTHER THAN ANYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GONE, HAT`S OFF TO YOU GUYS,,,EVEN IF THE TIRES GET MADE BY THESE "OTHER GUYS"  YOU CAN`T GET TOO MAD, IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITHOUT YOU PICKING UP THE BALL, AND RUNNING TO THE GOAL LINE. THESE GUYS HAVE TOO MUCH CONTROL IN THE TIRE BUSINESS, IT`S TOO BAD THEY JUST COULDN`T  LET THIS GO TO THE LITTLE GUY, AND CUT YOU  A BREAK.  BUT GREED CONTROLS THEM BOTH.
> BUT  IN THE END, THEY WILL HAVE TO ANSWER FOR ALL THIS, TO A HIGHER POWER. THEY WON`T HAVE ANY "PULL" WHEN THEY GET THERE EITHER!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 22 2011, 02:04 PM~19933746
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE ENDLESS HOURS YOU GUYS PUT IN!,,,,,,,,,,
> BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU, I`M SURE JERRY AND CORKY HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD,,,,,,,,,,,JERRY`S BEEN BLOCKING FROM THE BEGINNING, MY GUESS HE DISCOVERED HOW BIG THE MARKET IS, AND THEN GREED TOOK OVER, CORKY HAS BEEN PUSHING  THE DATE BACK  ON HIS "NEW"5.20,,,,,,,,,,,,, I WOUNDN`T BE SHOCKED IF CHOCKER OR JERRY TEAM UP, OR ONE OF THEM MAKE THE TIRES,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS TOOK IT FARTHER THAN ANYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GONE, HAT`S OFF TO YOU GUYS,,,EVEN IF THE TIRES GET MADE BY THESE "OTHER GUYS"  YOU CAN`T GET TOO MAD, IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITHOUT YOU PICKING UP THE BALL, AND RUNNING TO THE GOAL LINE. THESE GUYS HAVE TOO MUCH CONTROL IN THE TIRE BUSINESS, IT`S TOO BAD THEY JUST COULDN`T  LET THIS GO TO THE LITTLE GUY, AND CUT YOU  A BREAK.  BUT GREED CONTROLS THEM BOTH.
> BUT  IN THE END, THEY WILL HAVE TO ANSWER FOR ALL THIS, TO A HIGHER POWER. THEY WON`T HAVE ANY "PULL" WHEN THEY GET THERE EITHER!
> *


AMEN TO THAT!!!!


----------



## BIG RED

Shitty 

I for one was a glass half empty so that being said I'm sad but not surprised do to the fact you guys seem to allways trying to catch someone eles and when you get to the it's on to chase the next guy and one of then went hey I should call choker and suck his cock or eat his ass so I'm more awsome to him. 

So fuck the cunt who blew the whistle on your hard ass work. 

So with that being said and I'm sure the wind is out of your sails, if you feel could you give us more history into this tire? I'm sure you two know more then anyone about the tires we all love and want to have and for myself would very much like to know more about them.


----------



## BIG RED

^ Fuck my first paragraph gave me a bit of a headach and I'm to lazy to re-type it. :around:


----------



## harborareaPhil

man I'm fucking speechless....


thanks for all your hard work guys.....sorry some cocksucker had to fuck everything up...


*if Jerry or ****** corky is reading this.... be very careful.... be very very careful :nicoderm:


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by BIG RED+Feb 23 2011, 03:32 AM~19939112-->
> 
> 
> 
> Shitty
> 
> I for one was a glass half empty so that being said I'm sad but not surprised do to the fact you guys seem to allways trying to catch someone eles and when you get to the it's on to chase the next guy and one of then went hey I should call choker and suck his cock or eat his ass so I'm more awsome to him.
> 
> So fuck the cunt who blew the whistle on your hard ass work.
> 
> So with that being said and I'm sure the wind is out of your sails, if you feel could you give us more history into this tire? I'm sure you two know more then anyone about the tires we all love and want to have and for myself would very much like to know more about them.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-harborareaPhil_@Feb 23 2011, 03:41 AM~19939129
> * man I'm fucking speechless....
> thanks for all your hard work guys.....sorry some cocksucker had to fuck everything up...
> *if Jerry or ****** corky is reading this.... be very careful.... be very very careful  :nicoderm:
> *


dont know what yall read...these arent gettig made cuz they aint got NO MONEY to buy the molds....


----------



## harborareaPhil

And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
:uh: 

this is what I read bro


----------



## show-bound

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Feb 23 2011, 12:45 PM~19940948
> *And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> :uh:
> 
> this is what I read bro
> *


if they had the ends, they would be thanking him. From what i understood you can be determined all you want, if you aint got the means or finance aint no one gonna listen. They rubbed this guy the wrong way trying to sweep the Premium Sportway name from under his nose.


----------



## red chev

this dosent have to be the end...look at how much radials are..make a bad ass looking radial lowrider tire..bring back the 175/75's..reinvent the 155.. :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

It's a sad day when punk shit overcomes true dedication...


I guess time will tell who was behind all this... I'd imagine it goes deeper than Jerry and/or Corky


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 23 2011, 12:20 PM~19941206
> *this dosent have to be the end...look at how much radials are..make a bad ass looking radial lowrider tire..bring back the 175/75's..reinvent the 155.. :biggrin:
> *


x2 but fuck a 175, if your gonna make a 14" it might as well be a 155-14.


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## masatalker

They rubbed this guy the wrong way trying to sweep the Premium Sportway name from under his nose.


 bad start bad end.. they usin the name anyway.


----------



## slo

Fk that if they get made by corkys bitch ass ill be boycotting all of COKER TIRE products


----------



## loco 66

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Feb 23 2011, 11:36 AM~19941633
> *x2 but fuck a 175, if your gonna make a 14" it might as well be a 155-14.
> *


thatll be sick but im not sure who remembers 185-65-14 with the wite wall from arriva tire before they got discontinued those were some nice 14's


----------



## plank

This sucks- after reading this thread for over a year and having hopes it's a sad reality it will be stalled for a long time. With petrol prices rising and globel unrest the price to make these will get to high. When I opened the latest Lowrider Mag and I saw that Choker had a "4 ply tire" and removed the "Lowrider" name I knew something was up.


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 23 2011, 01:20 PM~19941206
> *this dosent have to be the end...look at how much radials are..make a bad ass looking radial lowrider tire..bring back the 175/75's..reinvent the 155.. :biggrin:
> *


i like this idea. a 155/80-14 would be insane! design the tread to look right also. id buy a few sets.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by plank_@Feb 24 2011, 12:34 PM~19949704
> *This sucks- after reading this thread for over a year and having hopes it's a sad reality it will be stalled for a long time.  With petrol prices rising and globel unrest the price to make these will get to high.  When I opened the latest Lowrider Mag and I saw that Choker had a "4 ply tire" and removed the "Lowrider" name I knew something was up.
> *


Probably just so they can avoid some liability. Without the tire stating "lowrider" on it they can more easily claim they know that the buyers are putting them on heavy ass cars. That way when their "new and improved" version has a sidewall split they can say they aren't intended for use on our cars.



I was really hoping this would happen and it's a shame that they are trying to ass rape you guys for $90k for some old ass molds. Nice effort guys.


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 24 2011, 11:49 AM~19950217
> *i like this idea. a 155/80-14 would be insane! design the tread to look right also.  id buy a few sets.
> *


i know theirs some companies over seas that make a 165/75 r 14..


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 24 2011, 12:28 PM~19950983
> *Probably just so they can avoid some liability. Without the tire stating "lowrider" on it they can more easily claim they know that the buyers are putting them on heavy ass cars. That way when their "new and improved" version has a sidewall split they can say they aren't intended for use on our cars.
> I was really hoping this would happen and it's a shame that they are trying to ass rape you guys for $90k for some old ass molds. Nice effort guys.
> *


also by taking lowrider off they can sell them to others who also looking for that classic look. lot of people dont want lowrider on their tire. that was something i didnt care for. :dunno:


----------



## TRY ME

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit  from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> 
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *




Though loss you guys did a lot of hard work but it's all about the game of money
know whoever makes them they'er going to want top dollar my suggestion is 
we haven't had 520's in while let them make the damn tire don't buy it for a year or two see what happens


----------



## Stomper714

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Feb 24 2011, 06:55 PM~19953041
> *Though loss you guys did a lot of hard work but it's all about the game of money
> know whoever makes them they'er going to want top dollar my suggestion is
> we haven't had 520's in while let them make the damn tire don't buy it for a year or two  see what happens
> *


x2 :h5:


----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by TRY ME_@Feb 24 2011, 06:55 PM~19953041
> *Though loss you guys did a lot of hard work but it's all about the game of money
> know whoever makes them they'er going to want top dollar my suggestion is
> we haven't had 520's in while let them make the damn tire don't buy it for a year or two  see what happens
> *


exactly

lettem make it and mass produce

and let it sit and rot on the shelf


----------



## 77monte4pumps

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 24 2011, 05:28 PM~19951887
> *i know theirs some companies over seas that make a 165/75 r 14..
> *


skinny white? where? how much?


----------



## firme63ragtop

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Feb 24 2011, 05:28 PM~19951887
> *i know theirs some companies over seas that make a 165/75 r 14..
> *


  i knew i seen that tire size back in tha 90's ! but i couldn't remember where and people wouldn't believe me . shit thats gotta be hella skinny ! bet it would bubble out nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## red chev

> _Originally posted by 77monte4pumps_@Feb 25 2011, 09:05 AM~19958049
> *skinny white?  where? how much?
> *


King stars...on their sight it says they got a 145/80 r 13 as well.. :dunno:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Feb 21 2011, 03:05 PM~19924770
> *You guys gave it your best shot.  Thanks racerboy and 64pimpala for all your hard work.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> thank GOD i kept a couple of sets  , to the top for the best tire ever made


----------



## loco 66

> thank GOD i kept a couple of sets  , to the top for the best tire ever made
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## ForeverMobinChevys

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Feb 22 2011, 02:04 PM~19933746
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE ENDLESS HOURS YOU GUYS PUT IN!,,,,,,,,,,
> BUT I HAVE TO AGREE WITH YOU, I`M SURE JERRY AND CORKY HAVE BEEN READING THIS THREAD,,,,,,,,,,,JERRY`S BEEN BLOCKING FROM THE BEGINNING, MY GUESS HE DISCOVERED HOW BIG THE MARKET IS, AND THEN GREED TOOK OVER, CORKY HAS BEEN PUSHING  THE DATE BACK  ON HIS "NEW"5.20,,,,,,,,,,,,, I WOUNDN`T BE SHOCKED IF CHOCKER OR JERRY TEAM UP, OR ONE OF THEM MAKE THE TIRES,,,,,,,,,, YOU GUYS TOOK IT FARTHER THAN ANYONE ELSE WOULD HAVE GONE, HAT`S OFF TO YOU GUYS,,,EVEN IF THE TIRES GET MADE BY THESE "OTHER GUYS"  YOU CAN`T GET TOO MAD, IT NEVER WOULD HAVE BEEN DONE WITHOUT YOU PICKING UP THE BALL, AND RUNNING TO THE GOAL LINE. THESE GUYS HAVE TOO MUCH CONTROL IN THE TIRE BUSINESS, IT`S TOO BAD THEY JUST COULDN`T  LET THIS GO TO THE LITTLE GUY, AND CUT YOU  A BREAK.  BUT GREED CONTROLS THEM BOTH.
> BUT  IN THE END, THEY WILL HAVE TO ANSWER FOR ALL THIS, TO A HIGHER POWER. THEY WON`T HAVE ANY "PULL" WHEN THEY GET THERE EITHER!
> *


REAL TALK!

FUCK JERRY AND A CHOKER!


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> thank GOD i kept a couple of sets  , to the top for the best tire ever made
> 
> 
> 
> You know we hate you for these pics, right??  lmfao!!
Click to expand...


----------



## azmobn06




----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 2 2011, 08:39 PM~20001777
> *
> *


:yessad:


----------



## CUTLASS_84

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Feb 21 2011, 03:00 PM~19924743
> *Fellow Layitlow friends, I am sad to say that this is probably the end of the road for us. We need $90,000 to purchase the 12 molds. We have tried a number of different companies and lenders, but we cant secure a loan.
> 
> The tire companies we did talk to all think that 90k for molds is too much, especially without knowing if the molds are all intact. Furthermore, everyone is telling us that the manufacturer we have been talking to wont be able to make the tires. Lastly, we do not know how much the new tires will cost us. It is safe to assume that Coker gets their tire made for pretty cheap. So when their price jumps nearly 30% it makes us wonder what our final cost will be. And it looks as though it would be so high as to place us out of the market. We may be as much as $175 a tire.
> 
> The company that has the molds will only sell all of them in one package deal. At first, they were very receptive and willing to deal with us. Now, for some reason, my phone calls and emails go unanswered. And there are now three companies that want the molds, Coker being one of them.
> 
> When I asked how these other companies became aware that the molds were available, I was told that when the company purchased the assets of Denman, that they were listed on the bid sheet.
> 
> That is a lie.
> 
> Why? Because Denman never had the molds or made the Premium Sportway. Up until about 4 years ago, they were at the defunct Armstrong/Fidelity plant in Mississippi. Then they were moved to Des Moines. I know this because I spoke to the guy that moved them.
> 
> So our contact at the company has not been totally up front with us. Until we inquired about them, the molds were unaccounted for, and as far as we were told, no one else was asking around about them. It all been one big fucking conspiracy, and almost everyone is in on it.
> 
> Now its possible that someone read all this on this forum. Ideally, we would have liked to have kept this quiet, but we also had to know if there was a need and desire for this tire, as well as how much you all would be willing to pay. Plus, we wanted to keep everyone informed as to quality, construction and originality. We wanted to hype the tires up so that when we pulled the trigger on this and opened the flood gates, we could sell enough tires immediately to cover the costs.
> 
> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit  from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.
> 
> I want to thank a couple people:
> 
> First, my partner 64pimpala. Without your knowledge, and all the legwork you did prior to us joining forces, I doubt I would have learned the things I did. We almost made it my friend...
> 
> Mike Bicknell, former VP of sales at Denman. Without him, we never would have learned all the things we did. He willingly shared what he knew, and put us in touch with the right people. Late nights, weekends, it didn't matter. Mike was always there for us. We are forever indebted to you.
> 
> Tab Chapman at Diamondback tires. He was our last hope. While other tire companies wouldn't listen, Tab fought for us and believed in us. If they had the financial resources, he would have helped. Thanks man...
> 
> Touchdowntodd, one of our potential tire "testers". I enjoyed talking to you. Thanks for the help, and offering all that you could. You are one of the good ones, bro!
> 
> Reverend Hearse, also a tire tester. I really wanted to see what your hearse could do to our tires!
> 
> All you motherfuckers her on Layitlow!  With few exceptions, all of you were positive and really kept us motivated. Thanks for all the PM's and great ideas. after all, this was done for all of you.
> 
> And finally, fuck you Jerry Saunders. You lying piece of shit. You never owned those molds, and you knew it all along. Then you had the balls to call your attorney on us to prevent us from owning the name. Does he know you lied about owning the molds? How dare you lie to us, and all those that talked to you before us about the tires and the molds. You don't deserve the honor of being mentioned in the same sentence as the Premium Sportway. Just because you do not have the means or the determination to make a tire doesn't give you the right to take that away from those that do. You're a dishonorable man, and should be ashamed of yourself.
> *


 Its a heartbreaker... Hey i just want to thank u and 64impala for the hard work and time u guys put in... I learned a lot following the topic since last year i was just holding my fingers cross.. At the end of the day i benefited a whole lot from what i learned... thanx again have a good one.... :thumbsup: Oh Yeah Fuck Jerry Saunders!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 21 2011, 07:01 PM~19926733
> *Thanks for all your hard work...
> *


X 5.20


----------



## MR.59

PRICES INCLUDE SHIPPING I THINK?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Mar 2 2011, 11:29 AM~19997142
> *You know we hate you for these pics, right??    lmfao!!
> *


LOL


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

LOOKS LIKE MY STORAGE  IM GLAD I KEPT A COUPLE OF SETS :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

90gs :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Mar 5 2011, 06:12 AM~20020719
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS LIKE MY STORAGE    IM GLAD I KEPT A COUPLE OF SETS  :biggrin:
> *



Heaven :worship:


----------



## azmobn06

fuck Chokers


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 5 2011, 10:06 AM~20021331
> *
> fuck Chokers
> *


:h5:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Mar 5 2011, 10:06 AM~20021331
> *
> fuck Chokers
> *


*x2*


----------



## AGUILAR3

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Fuck, Ive seen these pics a million times since I first joined.* 

When are we going to see the updated pic Freaky?? How many of the tires above do you actually still have?


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY

damn.....


----------



## azmobn06

:angry: :angry:


----------



## K-Blaze

Damn that really sucks!! Sry to hear that shit went down like that.

Well you guys did what you could and both Busted your ass to get there!! 

All that hard work was greatly appreciated by us all


----------



## FREAKY TALES

http://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/pts/2259410060.html


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by K-Blaze_@Mar 9 2011, 12:04 PM~20051099
> *Damn that really sucks!! Sry to hear that shit went down like that.
> 
> Well you guys did what you could and both Busted your ass to get there!!
> 
> All that hard work  was greatly appreciated by us all
> *


 :worship:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 5 2011, 12:46 PM~20022196
> *Fuck, Ive seen these pics a million times since I first joined.
> 
> When are we going to see the updated pic Freaky?? How many of the tires above do you actually still have?
> *


memories of el monte!  still have a few left. i'll post some pics later  thanks to razorboy for telling me to hold on to them, other wise i would a been like this :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## MR.59

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 16 2011, 07:07 PM~20108226
> *memories of el monte!  still have a few left. i'll post some pics later  thanks to razorboy for telling me to hold on to them, other wise i would a been like this :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


i`m glad i kept a few sets in both sizes! :biggrin:


----------



## danny_boy_65

> _Originally posted by MR.59_@Mar 16 2011, 06:40 PM~20108526
> *i`m glad i kept a few sets in both sizes!  :biggrin:
> *


a few sets! :0 now that is smart!


----------



## gizmoscustoms

fuck jerry saunders and choker :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Mr Impala

fr380s buy em while you can skinniest radial u will find!


----------



## AGUILAR3

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 16 2011, 05:07 PM~20108226
> *memories of el monte!  still have a few left. i'll post some pics later  thanks to razorboy for telling me to hold on to them, other wise i would a been like this :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


smart thinking :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## gema68

DONT LIKE THE WAY RADIALS LOOK BRING OUT THE 520'S


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Mar 5 2011, 12:46 PM~20022196
> *Fuck, Ive seen these pics a million times since I first joined.
> 
> When are we going to see the updated pic Freaky?? How many of the tires above do you actually still have?
> *


----------



## Stomper714

:wow: :fool2:


----------



## touchdowntodd




----------



## BIG RAY RAY

> _Originally posted by 64 PIMPALA_@Jan 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16269592
> *Racerboy and I have finally gotten some hard numbers from our manufacturer on what it will cost to remake the OG 5.20's.  We will be able to remake both the 5.20-13 and 5.20-14 sizes with the skinny whitewall to start out with.  These tires will be exact replicas of the originals and they will be a true 4ply nylon tire with 6ply strength..  They should be stronger and more durable than the originals.
> 
> We want to know how many tires people here on layitlow and anybody else you might know would be willing to pre-order so we can get an idea on how many tires to make with our first production run.
> 
> The price per tire will be $120-$125.  We still need a couple more estimates before the final cost is determined.
> 
> We are not taking any money at the moment we just want to know how many tires you would be willing to pre-order so that we know what quantities we are dealing with.
> *


i came to the point that this is never going to happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rIdaho

14's anybody?I'm looking for set/&/or singles. :|


----------



## rIdaho

:inout:


----------



## rIdaho

need 1 14x5.20!


----------



## FIRESTONE

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 18 2011, 11:20 PM~20126566
> *fr380s buy em while you can skinniest radial u will find!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats what im saying


----------



## hi_ryder

someone call Danny Trejo... get these tires happening


----------



## osorivera48

:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## rIdaho

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 15 2011, 05:13 PM~20347992
> *someone call Danny Trejo... get these tires happening
> *











:ninja:


----------



## hoppin62

> _Originally posted by FREAKY TALES_@Mar 28 2011, 08:16 PM~20206062
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I am going to have to stop by to verify this buddy! :biggrin: (and take home a set too!) :cheesy:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by hoppin62_@Apr 21 2011, 08:40 PM~20393374
> *I am going to have to stop by to verify this buddy!  :biggrin: (and take home a set too!)  :cheesy:
> *


hey, youre only 5 minutes away. come on down homie :cheesy: and bring me my tru spks with you  :biggrin:


----------



## dj short dog

Figured I'd dust this topic off..................So does anyone know what happen to these guys?? 
:|
64 PIMPALA , racerboy


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

El freakytales still in business.


----------



## dj short dog

:nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

SO ARE you going to share the interesting news?


----------



## touchdowntodd

edited


----------



## dj short dog

racerboy said:


> It looks like these tires will be made, but not by us. But, we set out to do what countless others tried to do, and got a lot farther than anyone expected. It was a hell of a ride, and in the process we learned more about the Premium Sportway than probably anyone else.
> 
> So in a sense, we succeeded. While we will probably never see any fruit from our labor, we did get to the point where the tire will probably be made, and in the end it will benefit all of the lowriding community. And thats what we really wanted all along.


:x:


----------



## MR.59

:dunno:


----------



## dj short dog

uffin:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:shocked:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

What does it all mean?

:dunno:

:banghead:


----------



## tpimuncie

Aztlan_Exile said:


> What does it all mean?
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :banghead:


X61


----------



## BIG RED

dj short dog said:


> :shocked:


Looks like someone got there hands on the moulds :x:


----------



## BIG RED

I want to see the rest of the date though. 12.07....... Wonder what year the mould was made.


----------



## dj short dog

BIG RED said:


> Looks like someone got there hands on the moulds :x:


:yes:



BIG RED said:


> I want to see the rest of the date though. 12.07....... Wonder what year the mould was made.


I'll try and get better pics.....but it appears they are the og molds.


----------



## dj short dog




----------



## 8t4mc

hell yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## tpimuncie

dj short dog said:


> It means someone finally bought the molds and has cleaned them up/repaired/restored ready for production. The name has been registered under a new name so looks like someone is going to make it happen.


:cheesy: :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## MR.LAC

:shocked: :h5:


----------



## 8t4mc

dj short dog said:


> It means someone finally bought the molds and has cleaned them up/repaired/restored ready for production. The name has been registered under a new name so looks like someone is going to make it happen.


are they being made in tx??


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

"PRE" Pre-Order me a set!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

Aztlan_Exile said:


> "PRE" Pre-Order me a set!!!


X2


----------



## johnnie65

You can make that mold at a machine shop. As for the date, only will be 4 #'s. For ex: 2512, first 2 #'s stand for the week made in that year. So in this case the 25th week. 2nd set of #'s stands for year made. So overall 2512 stands for made 25th week of year 2012. In the mold pic, has 1207, to me that means 12 week of year 2007. Why not make mold have current date?. Im just saying.


----------



## BLAZED_OUT_909

Pre order me a set 2


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

johnnie65 said:


> You can make that mold at a machine shop. As for the date, only will be 4 #'s. For ex: 2512, first 2 #'s stand for the week made in that year. So in this case the 25th week. 2nd set of #'s stands for year made. So overall 2512 stands for made 25th week of year 2012. In the mold pic, has 1207, to me that means 12 week of year 2007. Why not make mold have current date?. Im just saying.


don't care if they have a futuristic date.

as long as they look 

good.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Aztlan_Exile said:


> don't care if they have a futuristic date.
> 
> as long as they look
> 
> good.


x2!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

johnnie65 said:


> You can make that mold at a machine shop. As for the date, only will be 4 #'s. For ex: 2512, first 2 #'s stand for the week made in that year. So in this case the 25th week. 2nd set of #'s stands for year made. So overall 2512 stands for made 25th week of year 2012. In the mold pic, has 1207, to me that means 12 week of year 2007. Why not make mold have current date?. Im just saying.


edited


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i heard this story a few times in the past few years, then i tought it was over when the 4ply came out, thats until i learned that the 13s dont look close to the og....will it ever end?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

dogbonekustoms said:


> i heard this story a few times in the past few years, then i tought it was over when the 4ply came out, thats until i learned that the 13s dont look close to the og....will it ever end?


Not unless they (Coker) make better 5.20s or someone else does. 

:x:


----------



## tpimuncie

TTT for 520s :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.59

are we going through this again? i know those 2 guys poured there soul into this venture, if it happens , sign me up for a few sets
(but let me unload my 2 originals first)


----------



## BIG RED

Bump for any news :x:


----------



## danny_boy_65

:wow:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

THINKING ABOUT SELLING A SET OF TIRES I FOUND IN THE ENG COMPARTMENT IN ONE OF MY CARS. THEYRE 13" 520s WITH SMALL WW AND WITH 99% TREAD ON THEM. ONE TIRE DOES SHOW A LIL BIT OF STRESS CRACKS ON IT BUT HEY, IT IS WHAT IT IS, THEY'RE OG 520 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS. NO COKER OR ANY OTHER TIRE COMES CLOSE TO THW ALL MIGHTY OG 520. LOOKING FOR 1K FIRM. FIRST COME FIRST SERVED. (818)201-4111


----------



## MR.59

I need to sell the 2 14 skinnys I got 5.20s
One in blue coating, 1is not


----------



## Firefly

Just saw this on facebook:

http://www.facebook.com/PremiumSportwayLLC

It seems it is still happening. Is this you guys, or did someone else scoop the molds from under your noses?


----------



## MR.LAC

Firefly said:


> Just saw this on facebook:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/PremiumSportwayLLC
> 
> It seems it is still happening. Is this you guys, or did someone else scoop the molds from under your noses?


----------



## Impala killer

How com they cant make this look in a radial


----------



## Firefly

Impala killer said:


> How com they cant make this look in a radial


Because a radial has a totally different construction, which makes the exact bias ply look impossible


----------



## Impala killer

I was not really askin why lol


----------



## red chev

seems like someone would make a 165/75 14 radial by now..


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Lets all hope is the end of it.
With all i pay in shipping the next set of tires has to look RIGHT.


----------



## FREAKY TALES




----------



## touchdowntodd

...............


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

Is it me or people are beginning to let their 520s go now that the "new" ones are popping up?

:donno:


----------



## MR.59

Aztlan_Exile said:


> Is it me or people are beginning to let their 520s go now that the "new" ones are popping up?
> 
> :donno:


 these all go in waves, then there be no tires 4 sale, then another wave of tires are 4 sale, but the OG 5.20`s will always be at the top of the food chain
i`m all out of the og 5.20`s 13`s ad 14`s


----------



## 8t4mc

those new tires look fuckin awesome!!! all the old ones wont be worth as much now.


----------



## rIdaho

If these are good qaulity 4 plys like the new Cokers, but with og appearance, then the real og's, Cokers, or tractor-lookin' radials would serve no purpose to me personally. If I can afford these and not have to wait more than 3 weeks, lol, then I'm down for done trese's!


----------



## FREAKY TALES

rIdaho said:


> If these are good qaulity 4 plys like the new Cokers, but with og appearance, then the real og's, Cokers, or tractor-lookin' radials would serve no purpose to me personally. If I can afford these and not have to wait more than
> 3 weeks, lol, then I'm down for done trese's!


I ALWAYS SAID, GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT.


----------



## bundi62

Cant wait to wrap my Daytons with some 5.20s


----------



## MR.LAC




----------



## harborareaPhil

oh my!!!!


----------



## tlc64impala

Anyone know the pricing on these yet? I seen on Facebook like they may have something on Friday.


----------



## Firefly

It says 135 to 140 in the other topic. So around the Coker pricing, but 1000 times better looking.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

Think he said 140 each..


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

^^beat me to it


----------



## 8t4mc

Firefly said:


> It says 135 to 140 in the other topic. So around the Coker pricing, but 1000 times better looking.


so for people that will need them shipped it will be like 600.00 ouch


----------



## ABRAXASS

8t4mc said:


> so for people that will need them shipped it will be like 600.00 ouch


 Like James Brown said, gotta Pay tha cost ta be tha Boss


----------



## BIG RED

ABRAXASS said:


> Like James Brown said, gotta Pay tha cost ta be tha Boss


Agreed. No need to whine about it.


----------



## OGJordan

Never understood people compaining about tire prices. New stock size tires for my daily are like $250/ea.


----------



## implala66

Since everyone seems they will be getting the new 5.20's, I'm starting my tire recycling business, so 
anyone that doesn't need their tires please send them to me, for now only taking 155/80/13's (Firestone FR380, Remington, Cornell 1000 and BFGoodrich revelation, all in skinny white wall) in good condition 80% tread or more, no tire disposal fees as of now(subject to change), but you pay for shipping, other tire sizes will follow, PM me for more details............... :thumbsup:



se habla español


----------



## theloyaltyones

im ready for a set of 13 !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## theloyaltyones

BLAZED_OUT_909 said:


> Pre order me a set 2


x 5.20


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

WTB your used or semi-new 520s now that the new ones are coming up.

PM me with pics and price.

only paypal transactions or can meet you at thes uper show.

thanks.


----------



## red chev

FREAKY TALES said:


> THINKING ABOUT SELLING A SET OF TIRES I FOUND IN THE ENG COMPARTMENT IN ONE OF MY CARS. THEYRE 13" 520s WITH SMALL WW AND WITH 99% TREAD ON THEM. ONE TIRE DOES SHOW A LIL BIT OF STRESS CRACKS ON IT BUT HEY, IT IS WHAT IT IS, THEY'RE OG 520 PREMIUM SPORTWAYS. NO COKER OR ANY OTHER TIRE COMES CLOSE TO THW ALL MIGHTY OG 520. LOOKING FOR 1K FIRM. FIRST COME FIRST SERVED. (818)201-4111


 so are these still worth a 1,000 ???


----------



## tlc64impala

Firefly said:


> It says 135 to 140 in the other topic. So around the Coker pricing, but 1000 times better looking.


Cool thanks


----------



## south side locos

where can i pick up a set i b in L A area next week and what is price?


----------



## touchdowntodd

STay tuned for information ... tires were released from customs and WILLLLLLLLLLLLL be at the vegas show! ! ! ! ! ! 

will be able to see them in person mounted and balanced etc... 

check out the facebook page to follow progress etc ... these are TRUE coker killers!

get ur chips together and get ready .. and no fear about the price they are in line with Coker but are REAL .. and dont look like crap .. stronger, better materials, and BUILT BY RIDERS

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/PremiumSportwayLLC?fref=ts


----------



## 13OZKAR

SHIT! IM READY TO BUY A FEW SETS!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

they WILL be in vegas... 

link to the facebook page ... join on facebook for updates/info/more pics as they aer shared (waiting until the show to share more pics)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-w...ll-vegas-premium-sportways-see-post-info.html


----------



## FREAKY TALES

red chev said:


> so are these still worth a 1,000 ???


Yup, you wanna buy some


----------



## touchdowntodd

no stories no bullshit .. IN CALIFORNIA RIGHT NOW


----------



## MR.59

13OZKAR said:


> SHIT! IM READY TO BUY A FEW SETS!!!
> View attachment 553041


MAN, I NEED TO BE IN FRONT OF YOU IN LINE, CAUSE I NEED A SET TOO! YOUR GONNA BACK THAT TRUCK IN,,,,,,,,,,,,, THEN IM OUT WAITING FOR THE NEXT LOAD


----------



## MR.59

red chev said:


> so are these still worth a 1,000 ???


THERE`S ALWAYS GOING TO BE A MARKET FOR THE OG TIRES,,,,,,, I DON`T SEE THEM LOSING ANY WALUE, EVEN WITH THE NEW TIRES READY TO BUST OUT.
JUST NOT A BIG SUPPLY OF ORIGINALS, SO SUPPLY AND DEMAND WILL BE WORKING


----------



## 13OZKAR

MR.59 said:


> MAN, I NEED TO BE IN FRONT OF YOU IN LINE, CAUSE I NEED A SET TOO! YOUR GONNA BACK THAT TRUCK IN,,,,,,,,,,,,, THEN IM OUT WAITING FOR THE NEXT LOAD


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

MR.59 said:


> MAN, I NEED TO BE IN FRONT OF YOU IN LINE, CAUSE I NEED A SET TOO! YOUR GONNA BACK THAT TRUCK IN,,,,,,,,,,,,, THEN IM OUT WAITING FOR THE NEXT LOAD










:h5:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:shocked:


----------



## MR.59

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :h5:


 THEY 4 SALE, OR JUST GUARDING THEM?


----------



## elspock84

nice meeting yaw on sunday. cant wait to place my order as soon as ur guys are ready to sell!


----------



## OG_HOODLUM

Just realized this topic was started back in 2010 alot of time and work into these are they available yet? Need some 14's


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

I didnt see their tent. 

:facepalm:


----------



## DJLATIN

you were busy post whoring on off topic to even notice. :buttkick:


Aztlan_Exile said:


> I didnt see their tent.
> 
> :facepalm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile

DJLATIN said:


> you were busy post whoring on off topic to even notice. :buttkick:


----------



## TopDogg

Topic closed at starters request.


----------

